# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Lancement des labels de certification Hadopi, qui discrimineront les sites  contenus lgaux des autres

## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 16.11.2010 par Katleen
Lancement des labels de certification Hadopi, qui discrimineront les sites  contenus lgaux des autres*

Mercredi dernier, le Journal officiel  publi un nouveau dcret de l'Hadopi. Celui-ci concerne la labellisation des offres des services de communication au public en ligne. Un peu confus ?

Il s'agit en fait de rglementer les sites Internet proposant des contenus piratables, comme de la musique ou des vidos. Ce tri slectif sera fait  l'aide de labels certifis.

C'est la Haute Autorit qui sera charge de les dlivrer, aprs avoir contrl les contenus proposs par les pages Web. Mais ces labels officiels ne portent pas sur la totalit des sites, uniquement sur une liste de titres communiqus par l'diteur  l'Hadopi ( une liste des oeuvres composant loffre sur laquelle porte la demande de labellisation ).

Pour se voir attribuer un de ces ssames (qui permet d'apposer un logo grosso-modo de type "site respectueux des lois dont le contenu est lgal"), il faut respecter la proprit intellectuelle et avoir conclu des accords avec les ayants-droit. Chaque label sera attribu pour une dure d'un an, renouvelable.

Evidemment, les rseaux P2P ne seront pas concerns...

Pour obtenir un "label Hadopi doffres lgales", il faudra adresser sa demande  la Haute Autorit concerne, puis faire parvenir un dossier de candidature, comprenant par exemple une attestation sur lhonneur stipulant que les contenus proposs en tlchargement le sont bien avec laccord des ayants-droit.

Ces derniers auront un mois suite au dpt d'un dossier par un site,  pour prsenter une objection fonde sur la mconnaissance de ce droit .

 ::fleche::  Ces labels, des dispositifs utiles ?

*Mise  jour du 09.11.2010 par Katleen
Les USA envoient une lettre ouverte  l'Hadopi pour critiquer son dispositif et ses buts, l'industrie du high-tech se mobilise contre un Internet "trop surveill"*

Souvenez-vous. Il y a quelques mois, le gouvernement lanait une grande consultation publique sur les spcifications fonctionnelles des logiciels de scurisation (close depuis le 30 octobre). Tout le monde tait appel  y rpondre. Vraiment.

Et un acteur puissant du web, et tranger  notre pays, a dcid de se soumettre  l'exercice. La Computer & Communications Industry Association - qui compte parmi ses membres les plus grandes entreprises de l'industrie high-tech amricaine comme Google, Microsoft, Facebook, Oracle, Yahoo, eBay, AMD, etc. - a rdig une rponse o elle fait par de ses inquitudes sur le sujet.

Pour la CCIA, cette volont farouche de promouvoir l'installation de mouchards sur les ordinateurs des citoyens est un appel  encourager  les comportements indsirables de gouvernements rpressifs. 

"L'installation d'un logiciel de surveillance sur l'ordinateur des utilisateurs, sans condamnation pralable pour activit criminelle, n'est pas une option acceptable de politique publique, quel que soit l'objectif", affirme-t-elle.

En gros, outre-Atlantique, la France passe pour une pr-dictature qui souhaite trop  contrler son rseau Internet. En effet, dans certains pays comme la Chine ou la Birmanie, des actions virtuelles peuvent avoir des consquences dramatiques dans la vie relle, comme une condamnation  la peine de mort.

La CCIA souhaite aussi dfendre les entrepreneurs. Elle dclare : "Hadopi devrait d'abord ne pas faire de mal. A cette fin, bien qu'il puisse tre utile d'duquer les consommateurs sur les options qui sont disponibles s'ils le souhaitent, les impratifs technologiques doivent tre vits". 

Concernant le blocage de certaines pages, on peut lire : "Il est contraire aux concepts de libert sur Internet d'encourager l'installation de logiciels qui peuvent empcher les utilisateurs qui ne sont pas eux-mmes placs devant l'autorit judiciaire d'accder  un contenu donn"

Enfin, l'organisation amricaine estime que la Haute Autorit "stigmatise des protocoles Internet neutres" : "le projet semble bas sur l'ide fausse selon laquelle les protocoles de transferts de fichiers peer-to-peer sont illicites". La CCIA plaide pourtant en faveur de protocoles particuliers, comme BitTorrent, dont la censure pourrait "entraver la distribution de contenus lgitimes en ligne".

Source : La lettre ouverte de la CCIA

*Mise  jour du 04.11.2010 par Katleen
53 % des internautes ont rduit ou arrt le tlchargement depuis l'arrive d'Hadopi, l'Autorit remplit-elle vraiment bien son rle d'pouvantail ?*

La Tribune vient de publier ce matin les rsultats d'un sondage, qu'elle avait ralis en collaboration avec BVA et BFM.

L'tude portait sur les habitudes de tlchargement des franais, depuis l'entre en vigueur du dispositif Hadopi.

Et les conclusions sont formelles : la Haute Autorit en a dissuad plus d'un.

Ainsi, 53 % des adeptes du piratage ont rduit ou arrt cette pratique depuis le vote de la loi Hadopi. Dont 24% de diminution, et 24% d'arrt total des tlchargements.

Une preuve que la l'Hadopi remplis trs bien son rle d'pouvantail.

Malgr tout, 47% des internautes reconnaissent continuer comme avant.

De plus, le recours au streaming pour les vidos et les musiques est de plus en plus frquent. En tmoigne l'expansion de services en ligne comme Spotify ou MegaVideo.

Enfin, l'tude cite plus haut est  prendre avec des pincettes : en effet, sur les 1003 personnes interroges, seules 17% ont reconnu tlcharger illgalement. Ce sont donc seulement 80 personnes (53% des 17%) qui ont modifi leurs habitudes numriques en fonction de la Haute Autorit.

Source : La Tribune

 ::fleche::  Et vous, la Hadopi a-t-elle modifi vos habitudes de consommation de contenus numriques ? 

*Mise  jour du 18.10.2010 par Katleen
Hadopi : Free commence  envoyer des e-mails d'avertissement, le FAI  fini par cder* 

Hadopi : 1 - Free : 0.

Le FAI a baiss les armes ce lundi matin et a commenc  faire parvenir  ses abonns les premiers e-mails d'avertissement de l'Hadopi. Ce revirement de situation fait cho au dcret dont nous vous parlions dans la news prcdente. Bien que Free ai dcid de le respecter, il prvoit de le contester puisque ce texte lui semble "illgal".

Contrairement aux autre FAI, nous appliquerons strictement la loi, seulement la loi, tempre nanmoins le PDG d'Iliad, qui montre bien que le fournisseur d'accs obit  contrecoeur. Mais cette rebel-attitude ne serait pas un coup marketing : "Notre position n'tait ni marketing ni financire. Nous n'avons pas gagn un abonn en refusant de collaborer au-del de ce que nous imposent les textes et nos relations avec l'autorit indpendante qu'est la Hadopi sont constructives", explique-t-il au nom du FAI.

Cela ne l'empche pas d'ajouter que  la loi contre le piratage est une mauvaise loi qui ne rsout rien, qui est trs simplement contournable et qui ne tient pas compte de l'volution de la forme que prend le piratage...

Source : Interview de Xavier Niel dans Les Echos ce matin

*Mise  jour du 13.10.2010 par Katleen
Hadopi : Un dcret publi ce jour force tous les FAI  envoyer leurs mails d'avertissement, comment ragira l'insoumis Free ?*

Il semble que le gouvernement se soit lass de son bras de fer avec Free, qui refuse encore et toujours d'envoyer les e-mails d'avertissement de l'Hadopi  ses abonns. Le FAI avait mme demand  l'Etat une compensation financire pour chaque adresse IP identifie, et les ngociations faisaient rage ces derniers jours.

Visiblement, les refus les plus courts sont les meilleurs... Le Ministre de la Culture a publi cet aprs-midi un dcret au Journal Officiel pour mettre un terme  cette situation. 

Dsormais, tous Les oprateurs sont tenus d'adresser par voie lectronique  l'abonn chacune des recommandations mentionnes respectivement au premier et au deuxime alina de l'article L. 331-25, dans un dlai de vingt-quatre heures suivant sa transmission par la commission de protection des droits.

Autrement dit, les fournisseurs d'accs  Internet sont obligs de relayer les e-mails d'avertissement de l'Hadopi. EN cas de refus, ils seront punis d'une amende de 1500 euros par message non envoy.

Ce texte, surnomm le "dcret Free", va donc obliger le FAI  rentrer dans les clous. La loi n'tant pas rtroactive, les mails qui devaient tre envoys il y a dix jours ne sont pas concerns. En revanche, le seront tous ceux  venir.

Source : Le dcret "Free" 

*Mise  jour du 08.10.2010 par Katleen
Hadopi : La gauche promet d'abroger la loi, en cas de victoire aux prsidentielles de 2012*

Des promesses, encore et toujours. Alors que l'Hadopi est entre en fonction et que son offensive  commenc, les politiques voyant son rejet de la part de la population se mettent  voquer la loi pour leur futur programme.

C'est le cas du parti socialiste qui, par le biais de son dput Christian Paul, promet d'abroger cette loi et donc de faire cesser son application. Mais cela, sous certaines conditions videmment :  En cas d'alternance que nous attendons pour 2012, nous nous engageons sur l'abrogation de la loi Hadopi et sur la suppression de la Haute autorit pour la diffusion des oeuvres et la protection des droits sur internet (Hadopi). Il fustige l'impuissance de cette loi  apporter des rponses au financement de la cration culturelle et de tous les dsordres qu'elle va crer.

En clair, si la gauche est au pouvoir en 2012, au revoir Hadopi, au revoir la rforme des retraites et des collectivits locales...

Oui mais, pour cela, il faut que le candidat du PS soit victorieux lors de l'lection prsidentielle...

Une sorte de message subliminal envoy aux internautes et aux anti-Hadopi : "votez pour nous". Cela fonctionnera-t-il ?

Du ct de l'UMP, on qualifie ces paroles de  posture politicienne des socialistes: s'opposer et surtout ne rien proposer. Monsieur Paul et ses camarades socialistes illusionnistes ne reviendront ni sur la loi Cration et Internet (Hadopi), ni sur la rforme des retraites, ni d'ailleurs sur la rforme des collectivits territoriales, des rformes ncessaires, efficaces et justes. 

*Mise  jour du 05.10.2010 par Katleen
Hadopi : les premiers e-mails d'avertissement sont partis, seul Free fait de la rsistance*

Le coup d'envoi est lanc. Les premiers e-mails d'avertissements de l'Hadopi sont partis vendredi (tout du moins, pour les abonns aux rseaux Numericable et Bouygues Telecom. SFR et Orange ont envoy les premiers messages hier matin).

Le contenu de ces courriels est consultable ici.

De plus, aprs de multiples dboires, le site www.hadopi.fr est enfin ouvert et oprationnel. Alors tout va bien dans le meilleur des mondes pour la Haute Autorit ?

Pas vraiment. Free fait de la rsistance. Le fournisseur d'accs refuse obstinment d'envoyer les e-mails d'avertissement  ses clients, alors que cela devait tre fait au plus tard hier  10h30 eu gard  la loi.

Nous navons pas relay les emails Hadopi. Afin d'encadrer les changes portant sur des donnes personnelles au sujet desquelles la CNIL porte une attention particulire, nous avons propos le principe d'un conventionnement dans le courant de l't au ministre de la Culture et  l'Hadopi. A ce jour, nous n'avons eu aucun retour concret sur cette tape structurante pour le passage en production, explique le FAI aux journalistes de 20 Minutes, tout en reprochant  l'Hadopi de ne pas fournir assez de garanties concernant la protection des donnes personnelles des internautes.

De plus, il n'est pas de sanction juridique prvue dans le cas d'un oprateur qui refuserait d'envoyer les recommandations  ses abonns. Ce qui est punit, en revanche, est la non-identification des adresses IP mises en cause. Mais rien ne dit que Free n'a pas ralis cette opration.

Rappelons que ce sont les ayants-droits qui collectent les adresses IP des fraudeurs prsums et les transmettent  l'Autorit (cinq organismes peuvent pour l'instant amorcer ce processus, avec l'accord de la CNIL : quatre pour les oeuvres musicales (la Sacem, la SCPP, la SDRM et la SPPF) et un pour les films (l'Alpa).

Source : Hadopi

 ::fleche::  Free, cdera ou cdera pas ? Pensez-vous que le FAI finira par envoyer les courriels d'avertissement  ses abonns ?

*Mise  jour du 22.09.2010 par Katleen
Hadopi : 800 internautes concerns par la premire vague d'e-mails d'avertissements, qui arriveront mi-octobre*

Le coup d'envoi est lanc, le volet rpressif d'Hadopi est dsormais oprationnel. Et le gouvernement va le montrer. D'aprs une source anonyme proche de l'affaire, la Haute Autorit enverra ses premiers courriels d'avertissement comme prvu, c'est  dire avant la mi-octobre. 800 internautes seraient concerns, ce qui vous laisse 0,004 % de chances d'tre le destinataire de l'un de ces premiers e-mails, puisqu'on compte environ 20 millions de connexion Internet en France.

Dans ce cadre, les noms de famille, prnoms, adresses postales et numriques, mais aussi coordonnes tlphoniques et adresse de l'installation tlphonique de l'abonn suspect de piratage devront tre fournis par les FAI.

Ces derniers pourraient demander jusqu' 8,50 euros par adresse IP, mais le Ministre de la Culture Frdric Mitterrand a fait savoir que l'Etat ne veut pas payer la note.

"Nous avons convaincu tous les FAI de l'utilit de collaborer avec la Hadopi", "Nous souhaitons inclure ce dbat dans un change plus global avec les FAI", dclarait ce matin l'homme politique, qui avouait  demi mots une sorte de chantage. L'Etat menace en effet les oprateurs d'une amende de 1500 euros pour toutes adresse IP non livre sous un dlai de 8 jours.

Tous les fournisseurs d'accs ont apparemment obtempr et annonc leur collaboration, mme free qui tait pourtant farouchement oppos  ce dispositif.

Source : Les Echos

*Mise  jour du 16.09.2010 par Katleen
Hadopi : Le Conseil d'Etat rejette le recours en rfer du FDN, qui demandait la suspension du dcret du 5 mars 2010*

Le FDN (French Data Network) est un fournisseur d'accs associatif (loi 1901) qui s'est illustr rcemment en dposant trois recours contre les dcrets de l'Hadopi (deux au fond, et l'un en rfr).

Le recours en rfr dont il tait  l'origine demandait la suspension de lHadopi tant que les recours au fond nont pas t examins. Il est en effet reproch  lHadopi de ne pas "respecter l'article L. 36-5 du Code des Postes et Communications lectroniques, qui impose une consultation de l'Autorit de rgulation des communications (Arcep) avant toute publication de dcrets relatifs au secteur des communications lectroniques".

 Le FDN affirme que la Haute Autorit est passe outre cette consultation pour faire publier son dcret du 5 mars 2010 (celui  propos des informations que les FAI sont tenus de fournir  propos des internautes prsums suspects) ; il crie donc au vice de procdure avec ses recours de fond qui seront examins dans quelques semaines.

En attendant, le Conseil d'Etat a rejet hier le recours en rfr dpos par le FAI : Aucun des moyens invoqus par l'association requrante n'est de nature  faire natre, en l'tat de l'instruction, un doute srieux sur la lgalit du dcret dont elle demande la suspension, ont jug ses membres.

L'Hadopi a donc de beaux jours devant elle... En attendant la prochaine procdure qui tentera de la dsaronner.

Source : L'ordonnance du Conseil d'Etat

*Mise  jour du 08.09.2010 par Katleen
Hadopi : Tout le monde peut dsormais participer  sa consultation publique, qui est prolonge jusqu' fin octobre*

Il s'agit d'une brve, mais assez importante pour que nous dcidions de la relayer.  Le 30 juillet (voir news prcdentes), nous vous parlions du lancement d'une grande consultation publique par la Haute Autorit.

Alors qu'elle devait s'achever demain, elle sera prolonge jusqu'au 30 octobre.

Portant sur les moyens de scurisation d'Internet, elle doit permettre la rdaction de prconisations officielles concernant cette problmatique. 

Jusque l rserve aux diteurs professionnels, la consultation s'ouvre dsormais  tout un chacun. Elle est donc, enfin, rellement "publique".

Ces contributions devront tre constructives, argumentes et leurs auteurs identifis, a nanmoins prvenu la Hadopi dans un communiqu.

Comment y participer ? D'abord, il faut se procurer le document de travail de la Haute autorit en envoyant un e-mail  consultation-sfh@hadopi.net. Puis, c'est  cette mme adresse que devront tre renvoyes les contributions.

Ceci ne modifie en revanche aucunement le calendrier de la mise  excution du volet rpressif de la loi. Les premiers courriels d'avertissements doivent toujours tre envoys  la fin du mois.

 ::fleche::  Allez-vous participer  cette consultation ? 

 ::fleche::  Qu'aimeriez-vous dire au gouvernement, dans le cadre de cette grande consultation ?

*Mise  jour du 01.09.2010 par Katleen
De faux e-mails imitent les avertissements de l'Hadopi pour tenter de drober les coordonnes bancaires de leurs destinataires* 

La Haute Autorit pour la Diffusion des Oeuvres et la Protection des droits sur Internet (Hadopi) vient d'mettre un bulletin d'alerte contre une campagne de phishing qui s'en prendrait aux internautes en simulant une provenance officielle.

Des e-mails imitant ceux envoys par l'Hadopi aux contrevenants pris en flagrant dlit de tlchargement illgal sont adresss aux victimes en leur demandant des informations sensibles (coordonnes personnelles et bancaires).

La Haute Autorit recommande d'tre particulirement vigilant face  cette menace. Il faut faire attention au contenu des messages, qui 
seront simples et nominatifs, alors que les spams n'ont pas le nom de l'usager. En aucun cas, ils ne demanderont de donnes personnelles ou bancaires, ni ne ncessiteront une quelconque connexion sur une plate-forme dite scurise avec carte bancaire et mot de passe.

On s'y attendait, c'est classique de l'Internet. Des escrocs essayent d'en profiter en faisant circuler des spams et fichiers qui demandent de l'argent, conclut Eric Walter.

D'autant plus que les premiers "vrais" e-mails, les officiels, n'ont mme pas encore t envoys. Action qui serait "imminente".

De plus, il a t annonc que le contenu de ces courriels sera rendu public  par la Commission de protection des droits avant l' envoi du premier d'entre eux afin d'viter diverses drives.

Un centre d'appel sera galement ouvert pour renseigner les franais sur les procdures exactes de la loi. De quoi tre bien informs et prpars.

Des escrocs qui essaient de se faire passer pour les gendarmes, ce n'est pas nouveau, mais a reste un comble !

Source : Dclarations de Eric Walter, secrtaire gnral de l'Hadopi

*Mise  jour du 30.07.2010 par Katleen
Hadopi est oprationnel depuis le 28 juillet, une consultation publique sur les "moyens de scurisation" lance cette semaine*

Comme nous vous en informions il y a quelques mois, il manquait un dcret  la Haute Autorit pour qu'elle puisse tre mise en place. Ce dcret a t publi le 28 juillet au journal officiel.

Hadopi entre donc finalement en phase "active".

Dans quelques jours, les ayant-droits (musiciens, labels, etc) pourront porter plainte contre les personnes piratant leurs oeuvres. 

Les quatre organisations de la musique (SCPP, SPPF, SACEM et SDRM) prvoient de transmettre 25 000 saisines par jour (saisines auxquelles l'Hadopi devrait rpondre par des e-mails de mise en garde "dans un dlai maximum de deux mois").

En plus du volet rpressif, chaque internaute tomb dans les filets de la Haute Autorit devra "mettre en place des moyens de scurisation contre le tlchargement illgal".

Ces moyens n'ont toujours pas t dvoils et restent un mystre, et sont sujet  une consultation publique (impose par la loi) qui a t lance cette semaine.

Le problme tant que les premiers avertissements seront envoys avant que ces moyens ne soient connus des contrevenants prsums. L'Etat semble mettre encore la charrue avant les boeufs...

L'Hadopi semble nanmoins trs bien remplir son effet d'pouvantail. Un sondage men par l'Ifop il y a un mois a reu 6% de rponses positives  la question suivante : Dans lhypothse o vous auriez lhabitude de tlcharger illgalement, risquer la suspension de votre abonnement ou une amende de 1.500 euros vous ferait-il renoncer  cette pratique?.

Une belle victoire pour le ministre de la culture Frdric Mitterrand, qui voit en la Haute Autorit avant tout un "outil pdagogique".

Les premiers e-mails d'avertissement seront envoys au plus tard le 27 septembre, selon le NouvelObs.

A noter, concernant la consultation, qu'elle ne sera pas publie sur Internet. Le document d'tape n'est fourni qu'aux professionnels qui le demandent par e-mail,  l'adresse consultation-sfh@hadopi.net 

Source : Le dernier dcret publi 

*Mise  jour du 24.06.2010 par Katleen
Le volet pnal d'Hadopi n'est pas applicable en ltat, dnonce la CNIL qui continue de s'opposer partiellement au dispositif*

Hier, nos confrres de 20 Minutes ont organis un chat sur leur site Internet dont l'invit tait Yann Padova, le secrtaire gnral de la CNIL. 

L'homme a d'abord confirm la dernire information que nous vous avions transmise : la CNIL a effectivement autoris plusieurs ayants droits  procder  la collecte d'adresses IP de contrevenants prsums (pour les transmettre ensuite  l'Hadopi qui les soumettra aux FAI).

Pour le reste, il n'y est pas all avec le dos de la cuillre, dclarant fermement que la loi n'est "pas applicable en l'tat".

En effet, il rappelle que le dcret concernant la mise en oeuvre du pouvoir de sanction doit encore tre examin. Mais malgr cela, la Haute Autorit pourra tout de mme dbuter l'envoi des e-mails et lettres recommandes d'avertissement.

Interrog par un internaute, il a rappel les rserves mises par la CNIL quant aux activits de collecte d'addresses IP et de rpression d'Hadopi : Hadopi a t cre par une loi vote par le Parlement puis soumise au Conseil Constitutionnel. Elle simpose dsormais  tous y compris  la Cnil. Lorsque la Cnil a t saisie de lavant projet de loi, elle avait fait part dun certain nombre dobservations et de rserves. Son rle ne peut pas aller au del car le Gouvernement et le Parlement sont souverains.

Une Loi qu'on impose en quelque sorte...

Source : Le chat organis par 20minutes.fr 

*Mise  jour du 14.06.2010 par Katleen
La CNIL autorise les premiers ayants droits  collecter des adresses IP, la machine Hadopi se met en marche*

Quelques semaines aprs la mise en place de l'quipe charge de la mettre en oeuvre, la loi Hadopi semble prte  dcoller.

La CNIL (Commission nationale informatique et liberts) 
viendrait en effet d'autoriser les premiers ayants droits  collecter de manire automatise les adresses IP d'utilisateurs souponns de tlchargement illgal. Ceci leur permettra de ficher les contrevenants prsums pour ensuite en avertir Hadopi.

Concrtement, c'est la socit Trident Media Guard qui sera seule habilite  collecter ces adresses pour le compte des ayants droit.

La totalit des organisations ayant reu l'aval de la CNIL pour lancer leurs prospections n'est pas encore connue, nanmoins deux noms ont dj t confirms. 

La SPPF (Socit Civile des Producteurs de Phonogrammes en France) et la SCPP (Socit Civile des Producteurs Phonographiques) ont toutes deux confirm avoir vu leurs demandes acceptes.

D'autres socits auraient galement t notifies de cette "bonne nouvelle", reste  savoir lesquelles...

Manque toujours la publication au Journal officiel des dcrets dapplication, tape indispensable pour que Hadopi puisse commencer  envoyer ses e-mails aux internautes contrevenants.

La date officielle denvoi des premiers e-mails reste fixe au 21 juin (ironiquement, jour de la fte de la musique). 

L'taux se ressere petit  petit autour des "pirates" des droits d'auteur.

*Mise  jour du 04.05.2010 par Katleen*
*L'Hadopi serait "prte  entrer en fonction" selon ses membres, pourtant son organisation ne semble pas l'tre*

Hier soir s'est tenue une confrence de presse sur les avances du dispositif de l'Hadopi. Ses responsables le prsentent comme "prt  entrer en fonction". Pourtant, quelques points essentiels ne sont pas rgls.

Dj, les premiers e-mails d'avertissement seront envoys d'ici  fin juin, et non fin avril comme il devait en tre initialement.

En plus, 4 dcrets d'applications manquent encore  l'appel. Ils sont indispensables pour que la loi puisse entrer en vigueur, et on les attend toujours...

Autre point polmique, la collecte des adresses IP de "contrevenants prsums", qui ncessite l'accord de la Cnil. Problme : cette autorisation n'a t demande que la semaine dernire. La validation de cette demande est une procdure longue qui pourrait prendre "jusqu' 4 mois".

Et les logiciels de "scurisation" de l'accs au web promis par Hadopi aux internautes sont toujours aux abonns absents. On ne sait pas o en est leur dveloppement, comment ils s'appelleront ou quelles seront leurs caractristiques. Ils devraient normalement servir  empcher l'accs aux rseaux P2P. 

Si les premiers e-mails de sanction sont envoys avant la mise  disposition de ces programmes, il pourrait y avoir un soucis juridique.

A terme, la Haute Autorit souhaiterait comptabiliser "150 agents, dont 40 spcialistes des rponses gradues".

Autre spectre planant au dessus du dispositif, SeedFuck (voir news prcdente). Ce qui n'empche pas Mireille Imbert-Quaretta (membre de la Commision), de dclarer publiquement : Hadopi ne vise pas les pirates, mais la ngligence caractrise, si linternaute a fait en sorte que son ordinateur ne soit pas assez protg face aux risques de piratage.

Quand un journaliste lui demande ce qu'il adviendra en cas d'adresse IP dtourne, elle rpond : On verra, on dlibrera  trois avant denvoyer le tout au Parquet, avant d'ajouter que linfraction de ngligence caractrise nest pas dfinie, on attend pour cela la publication de lavis du conseil dEtat.

Source : Dclarations d'Eric Walter, secrtaire gnral d'Hadopi,  la confrence de presse du 03.05.2010 au soir

 ::fleche::  La mise en route d'Hadopi vous semble-t-elle bien organise ?

*Mise  jour du 29.04.2010 par Katleen*
*Hadopi : Frdric Mitterrand questionn sur SeedFuck, et sur la prsomption de culpabilit*

L'outil Seedfuck fait son petit bonhomme de chemin. Aprs l'arrive de diverses mutations, il a russi  se hisser dans les plus hautes sphres de la politique, puisque Frdric Mitterrand a t pris officiellement  parti  ce propos lors d'une sance de l'Assemble Nationale.

C'est le dput UMP Michel Zumkeller (ayant vot contre Hadopi) qui a interrog le ministre dans une question crite  propos de ce petit programme [qui] inonde les rseaux de tlchargements, en peer to peer, de fausses adresses IP . 

Comme quoi, Seedfuck a russi a crer la polmique autour de la question qui avait motiv sa cration,  savoir la remise en cause de l'IP comme preuve d'activits de tlchargement illgal.

Michel Zumkeller a donc apostroph Miterrand sur le fait que   des centaines de personnes se trouvent dans la liste des personnes ayant tlcharg illgalement mme si elles n'ont rien fait .  Le dput  souhaite donc connatre sa rponse sur ce sujet et sur les possibilits juridiques offertes aux internautes qui seraient victimes de procdures injustifies .

Que vont rpondre Frdric Mitterrand et son ministre suite  de telles questions ?

Affaire  suivre...

*Un outil gnrant de fausses IP vient dfier Hadopi, SeedFuck remettra-t-il en cause les preuves de culpabilit ?*

Toujours aussi cordialement dtest par une majorit de franais, l'Hadopi  (Haute autorit pour la diffusion des uvres et la protection des droits sur Internet) a dsormais un nouvel adversaire.

SeedFuck est un nouvel outil permettant de gnrer de fausses activits autour de contenus protgs sur les rseaux P2P.

Evidemment, ce programme est totalement illicite, et nous ne vous en montrerons pas le code source, bien qu'il ai t rendu public.

Son but est clairement de mettre des batons dans les roues des chasseurs de pirates, commandits par les ayants droits (comprenez les artistes, ou les maisons de disque).

Cet outil au nom plutt os injecte de fausses adresses IP crant de l'activit factice dans les trackers Torrent. Ce "torrent poisoning" a pour but d'attirer l'attention des techniciens de l'Hadopi sur un hash particulier, celui tant l'identifiant unique d'un fichier, car ce dernier parat trs sollicit (ce qui est faux), une fois que les fausses adresses IP entrent en jeu. Les IP servent donc d'appt, personne ne se cache derrire elles.

Il est mme possible d'entrer les adresses de son choix, par exemple celle de son voisin ou de son ennemi. Mais usurper l'adresse IP d'une autre personne est un dlit grave puni par la loi.

Selon larticle 434-23 du code Pnal, Le fait de prendre le nom dun tiers, dans des circonstances qui ont dtermin ou auraient pu dterminer contre celui-ci des poursuites pnales, est puni de cinq ans demprisonnement et de 75000 euros damende.

Tout ceci devrait faire perdre un temps prcieux aux autorits dans leur traque de pirates.

Nanmoins, SeedFuck  un but plus profond que celui d'tre un simple trublion. L'outil pourrait en effet dmontrer que le seul fait d'tre confondu par son adresse IP ne constitue pas une preuve de culpabilit suffisante de tlchargement illgal.

Source : Le code de SeedFuck (que nous ne pouvons pas diffuser, vous trouverez plus d'informations en faisant une recherche sur Internet)

Lire aussi :
 - Les dernires informations sur Hadopi 

 - Notre sujet trs complet sur l'volution d'Hadopi, du projet  la Loi  

 ::fleche::  A votre avis, quel sera l'impact de SeedFuck ?

----------


## az0101

Seed fuck n'aura aucun impact, les techniciens qui s'employent  collecter des ips se rendront bien compte qu'elles ne correspondent  rien. Il faut arrter de dconner: les gens qui travaillent pour la socit charge de faire les mesures ne sont pas des "cakes".Par contre quelqu'un qui tlcharge c'est un "cake".Les lettres partiront de toute manire. ::lol::

----------


## OWickerman

@MrCake : 
Je te souhaite de vite recevoir ton courrier  :;): 

Esprons que cela ouvrira les yeux des juges sur la non pertinence de l'adresse IP comme preuve de culpabilit.

----------


## ironzorg

Pas de panique ! Le parefeu OpenOffice nous protege.

----------


## Hellwing

> Seed fuck n'aura aucun impact, les techniciens qui s'employent  collecter des ips se rendront bien compte qu'elles ne correspondent  rien. Il faut arrter de dconner: les gens qui travaillent pour la socit charge de faire les mesures ne sont pas des "cakes".Par contre un petit TrouDuc' qui tlcharge c'est un "cake".Les lettres partiront de toute manire.


C'est justement un des principes : faire perdre du temps aux techniciens. Le temps qu'ils dtectent le fait que l'IP soit fausse est du temps qu'ils ne passent pas  plucher de vraies IP.

----------


## crashtib

The cake is a lie ! ::langue2:: 

Ne pas voir ici une tentative de mise  bas de la Hadopi mais plutt une dmonstration de son inutilit, ou plutt de ses mthodes deprecated et vides de sens.

----------


## ixpe

> C'est justement un des principes : faire perdre du temps aux techniciens. Le temps qu'ils dtectent le fait que l'IP soit fausse est du temps qu'ils ne passent pas  plucher de vraies IP.


Qui a dit que les adresses injectes seraient fausses? 
Le soft peut trs bien injecter de vraies ips...

----------


## Marco46

> Qui a dit que les adresses injectes seraient fausses?
> Le soft peut trs bien injecter de vraies ips...


Absolument, sachant que sans contre mesures sur l'activit des chasseurs de tueurs dartistes  coup de modem il y a dj environ 30% de faux positifs on voit bien la variabilit de la chose.

De toute faon, compte tenu du rythme industriel qu'ils veulent mettre en place, personne n'ira vrifier la validit de telle ou telle adresse IP. Ils le disent eux-mmes, il s'agit de contourner la lenteur des tribunaux pour punir plus vite. Aucun rapport avec la Justice ici. Il s'agit de punition  l'chelle industrielle pour une industrie.

Je rappelle qu'il s'agit d'une entreprise prive qui rcolte des adresses IP, sans aucun contrle d'aucune sorte. D'ailleurs, comment contrler une rcolte quotidienne de 10K d'IP par jour ? Avec un tribunal interne priv ? Les listings d'IP sont envoys de manire automatise  l'HADOPI qui engage sa procdure.

----------


## Ptigrouick

De toute faon tout cela n'a plus grand grand intrt car les chiffres le montrent clairement : depuis 2009, les tlchargements se sont trs fortement rorients vers les sites de download direct (genre RapidShare, Megaupload) plutt que le P2P (emule, bittorrent). Et ce genre de tlchargement passant par le port 80 http, HADOPI ne peut strictement rien y faire... Bientt tout les tlchargements P2P seront donc des SeedFuck  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ternel

Ou alors les quelques derniers torrents lgaux, par exemple pris sur Jamendo pour de la musique libre.

----------


## Marvelll

Je serais trs intress de voir le rsultat de tout a. D'ailleurs on connait les premiers rsultats d'HADOPI?

----------


## Rayek

> Je serais trs intress de voir le rsultat de tout a. D'ailleurs on connait les premiers rsultats d'HADOPI?


a ne dmarre qu'en juin 2010 la traque hadopi, donc pour le moment les rsultats sont =  0

----------


## trashyquaker

@az0101

Si quelqu'un insre ton adresse IP, par hasard ou de manire intentionne, et que tu reois une lettre... Qui sera le cake?

----------


## bubulemaster

> Evidemment, ce programme est totalement illicite, et nous ne vous en montrerons pas le code source, bien qu'il ai t rendu public.


En quoi est-ce illicite ? (article de loi peut-tre ?)

Merci

----------


## LordMacharius

.... des personnes qui n'ont rien  se reprocher .....hehehe  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Hellwing

> Qui a dit que les adresses injectes seraient fausses? 
> Le soft peut trs bien injecter de vraies ips...


Certes, cet lment m'avait chapp.

Du coup on va arriver  un systme o n'importe qui peut tre pnalis  tort. Mais comme demand plus haut, comment on se dfend dans ce cas-l ?

Et puis a serait dommage pour un "pirate" de se faire choper pour quelque chose qu'il n'a pas tlcharg  ::mouarf::

----------


## Marvelll

> Certes, cet lment m'avait chapp.
> 
> Du coup on va arriver  un systme o n'importe qui peut tre pnalis  tort. Mais comme demand plus haut, comment on se dfend dans ce cas-l ?
> 
> Et puis a serait dommage pour un "pirate" de se faire choper pour quelque chose qu'il n'a pas tlcharg


Esprons qu'on aura une explication du fonctionnement de cette loi, car pour l'instant c'est trs obscur. Quid des recours et autres?




> a ne dmarre qu'en juin 2010 la traque hadopi, donc pourle moment les rsultat sont =  0


Autant pour moi, je croyais que a avait commenc fin avril, je ne sais plus o j'ai lu a.

----------


## OWickerman

> Esprons qu'on aura une explication du fonctionnement de cette loi, car pour l'instant c'est trs obscur. Quid des recours et autres?


Recours ? Pourquoi les citoyens auraient ils un droit de recours devant une dcision rgalienne ?

----------


## tenebriox

> Du coup on va arriver  un systme o n'importe qui peut tre pnalis  tort. Mais comme demand plus haut, comment on se dfend dans ce cas-l ?


Il me semble qu'il a t voqu l'installation d'un logiciel qui loggera toutes les sessions internet pour viter cela, et qui permettra donc de prouver sa bonne foie. Seulement, d'une, ce logiciel a t annonc comme payant de deux on ne sait pas sur quelles plate-formes il va tre port... Bref comme d'habitude c'est l'utilisateur final qui sera ls.

----------


## dams78

> Recours ? Pourquoi les citoyens auraient ils un droit de recours devant une dcision rgalienne ?


Quand tu te chopes un pv tu peux toujours le contester.

----------


## OWickerman

> Quand tu te chopes un pv tu peux toujours le contester.


Aprs l'avoir pay.

----------


## Marvelll

> Quand tu te chopes un pv tu peux toujours le contester.


Exactement, mais je pense qu'il voulait tre ironique.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Marvelll

> Aprs l'avoir pay.


D'ailleurs, on paye quoi avec cette loi?

----------


## Marco46

> D'ailleurs, on paye quoi avec cette loi?


Tu perds ta connexion internet pour plusieurs mois mais tu dois continuer  payer ton abonnement et tu n'as pas le droit de te dsabonner et ni d'aller voir ailleurs.




> Du coup on va arriver  un systme o n'importe qui peut tre pnalis  tort. Mais comme demand plus haut, comment on se dfend dans ce cas-l ?


Tu ne peux pas. Il faut avoir install un soft mais personne ne sait o acheter ce soft ni mme s'il a t dvelopp. A priori les specs du soft n'existent pas encore mais ils vont quand mme envoyer les mails d'avertissement.

De toute faon, c'est le problme de la preuve par IP. Il y a forcment un taux trs lev de faux positif. a me fait rire de voir les tlchargeurs sur diffrents forum se croire  l'abri derrire leur VPN  30 euros/mois. a ne protge pas des faux positifs.

----------


## tenebriox

> Tu perds ta connexion internet pour plusieurs mois mais tu dois continuer  payer ton abonnement et tu n'as pas le droit de te dsabonner et ni d'aller voir ailleurs.


Ouais c'est effectivement ce qui est prvu mais que fait-on du tlphone/tlvision qui sont compris avec l'abonnement internet ? Va-t-on les supprimer aussi ? Ce qui serait vraiment abus ... Mais bon, techniquement je ne suis pas sr que l'on puisse faire autrement... Vraiment trop de flous sur Hadopi  :8O:

----------


## Marco46

> Ouais c'est effectivement ce qui est prvu mais que fait-on du tlphone/tlvision qui sont comprises avec l'abonnement internet ? Va t'on les supprimer aussi ? Ce qui serait vraiment abus ... Mais bon, techniquement je suis pas sur que l'on puisse faire autrement... Vraiment trop de flous sur Hadopi


Les FAIs sont censs devoir faire la diffrence et ne couper qu'Internet. Que ce soit techniquement faisable est un autre problme  ::): 

Les FAIs veulent ( juste titre, c'est la loi) que les frais qui dcoulent de cette sparation soient pris en charge par l'tat mais aucune garantie n'a t donne  ce sujet pour le moment, donc a priori les FAIs ne sont pas prts pour la mise en application.

----------


## befalimpertinent

Ne suffit-il pas pour la socit charge de la surveillance de vrifier si l'adresse renvoie bien des fragments du fichier concern (en up et/ou en down) pour liminer d'un coup toutes ses IP alatoires ?

----------


## OWickerman

> Ne suffit-il pas pour la socit charge de la surveillance de vrifier si l'adresse renvoie bien des fragments du fichier concern (en up et/ou en down) pour liminer d'un coup toutes ses IP alatoires ?


Oui et non. Vu que tout le monde ne dispose pas d'IP fixe et qu'une telle vrification ne peut tre faite en temps rel...

De toutes les faons, o est le mal  condamner 1000 innocents quand il y a au moins un coupable dans le tas ?

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

> Selon larticle 434-23 du code Pnal, Le fait de prendre le nom dun tiers, dans des circonstances qui ont dtermin ou auraient pu dterminer contre celui-ci des poursuites pnales, est puni de cinq ans demprisonnement et de 75000 euros damende.


Certes, il est clairement interdit de mettre l'IP du voisin. Mais a-t-on le droit de mettre sa propre IP ? Non, je ne suis pas maso, mais j'y verrais deux utilits:

- La possibilit (?) de se dfendre en disant: regardez, j'ai install un SeedFuck avec ma propre IP, les tlchargements dont vous m'accusez ne sont donc pas prouvs.

- Une campagne de mise en accusation volontaire (un peu comme ces femmes qui s'taient elles-mmes accuses d'avortement lorsque c'tait interdit) par des personnalits publiques (courageuses !).

Question purement thorique, je ne tlcharge pas, je paye tous mes PV et n'ai jamais dit "casse-toi pauvre c.n" (ce qui est un dlit, comme chacun sait).

----------


## befalimpertinent

> Oui et non. Vu que tout le monde ne dispose pas d'IP fixe et qu'une telle vrification ne peut tre faite en temps rel...


Je vois pas le rapport. Je ne parlais pas de la rsolution de l'adresse IP qui sera faite plus tard (par le FAI) mais uniquement de savoir si l'IP dtect tlcharge vraiment un fichier (quelle soit fixe ou pas n'importe pas  ce stade). Si l'IP est un IP gnr par SeedFuck, elle ne pourra pas envoyer de fragments (sauf si a tombe sur un mec qui possde vraiment le fichier mais l pas de bol) et donc la surveillance s'arrte l on passe  la suivante. Non ? Donc 2 hypothses:
1- SeeFuck ne sert  rien car aisment contournable
2- SeedFuck va pourrir le rseau en inondant de fausse IP et de faux fragments

J'en rajoute une 3 me:
3- J'ai rien compris  ::aie::

----------


## supersnail

Bonjour,

D'aprs ce que j'ai compris,l'IP est gnre dynamiquement, mais il doit tre possible de mettre une IP personnalise (du moins si on trouve le code source du truc ^^).

Donc qui dit IP alatoire dit forcment pauvres imbciles qui vont morfler...
Ou pas (si les ayants-droits ne sont pas suffisament c*ns pour se laisser berner par ce flood, parce que sinon  ::calim2::  )

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

> du moins si on trouve le code source du truc


C'est que tu n'as pas beaucoup cherch: google est ton ami.

----------


## supersnail

Disons que j'avais trouv le code source (quand-mme  ::P:  )

Mais je prfre viter d'encourager des mes mal intentionnes  se servir de ce genre de trucs  :;):  .
Mais bon vu que je suis un incompris  ::aie::

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

> Mais bon vu que je suis un incompris


Excuse, je n'avais effectivement pas compris. Pour moi il n'y avait aucune mauvaise intention dans le fait de regarder comment fonctionne un bout de code (sans forcmnt l'utiliser), et ce n'est pas en essayant de le dissimuler qu'on fera avancer le dbat.

----------


## DoubleU

> Il est mme possible d'entrer les adresses de son choix, par exemple celle de son voisin ou de son ennemi. Mais usurper l'adresse IP d'une autre personne est un dlit grave puni par la loi.
> 
> Selon larticle 434-23 du code Pnal, Le fait de prendre le nom dun tiers, dans des circonstances qui ont dtermin ou auraient pu dterminer contre celui-ci des poursuites pnales, est puni de cinq ans demprisonnement et de 75000 euros damende.


Ce n'est pas tout  fait exact, lire  ce propos l'article http://www.e-juristes.org/seedfuck-l...-de-la-graine/.

----------


## Mdinoc

Seedfuck est une bonne ide. Surtout qu'avec la saturation actuelle, il devient difficile de ne *pas* tomber sur une adresse IP vritable...

----------


## OWickerman

> Je vois pas le rapport. Je ne parlais pas de la rsolution de l'adresse IP qui sera faite plus tard (par le FAI) mais uniquement de savoir si l'IP dtect tlcharge vraiment un fichier (quelle soit fixe ou pas n'importe pas  ce stade). Si l'IP est un IP gnr par SeedFuck, elle ne pourra pas envoyer de fragments (sauf si a tombe sur un mec qui possde vraiment le fichier mais l pas de bol) et donc la surveillance s'arrte l on passe  la suivante. Non ? Donc 2 hypothses:
> 1- SeeFuck ne sert  rien car aisment contournable
> 2- SeedFuck va pourrir le rseau en inondant de fausse IP et de faux fragments
> 
> J'en rajoute une 3 me:
> 3- J'ai rien compris


Ok, alors j't'explique pourquoi la vrification telle que tu la propose est impossible avec le systme hadopi. Les "ayant droits" ne savent pas en temps rel quelle est l'ip qui tlcharge tel ou tel fichier. Imagine : aujourd'hui, mon ip est X, je tlcharge un fichier, demain, hadopi reoit mon ip avec un message qui dit que j'ai tlcharg le dit fichier. Mon ip est alors y. Comment font-ils pour tester alors qu'ils n'ont pas mon ip actuelle ?

----------


## ITCsoft54

> Si l'IP est un IP gnr par SeedFuck, elle ne pourra pas envoyer de fragments.


C'est pas aussi simple que a, en effet si tu veux bien contrler pour tre sur, il faut contrler la ligne support en temps rel, ou alors archiver le trafic qui passe sur toutes les lignes pour pouvoir faire du post-traitement. 

Il existe dj des analyseurs de trafic qui affichent les trafics suspects mais a reste impossible d'tre sur du type de trafic sans flagrant dlit. 

Pour ce qui est de contrler les packets emis par une adresse ip particulire c'est totalement inutiles si tu n'applique pas ce que j'ai nonc prcdemment. 

Les rseau p2p se font rarement (pour ne pas dire jamais) par mode connecter (TCP). C'est (presque) toujours par UDP (emule, bittorent ...). Si tu forges tes packets en bas niveau, tu peux mettre n'importe quelle adresse sources, car rien ne t'en empche. A moins que les routeurs de tous les FAI et tous les pears verifie la provenance rel d'un packet (ce qui parait impossible dans l'tat actuelle des choses), tu peux te faire passer pour n'importe qui (du point de vue du destinataire). Les sniffeurs de rseau ou les bots sur les rseau n'y veront que du feux, ils penseront que le packet provient bien de l'ip du packet.

Pour le tlchargement, tu peux toujours forger des packets UDP vers une ip qui ne tlcharge pas pour tromper les sniffeurs, et si en plus l'annonce au tracker  destination de cette ip est notifie, comment vrifier que c'est faux ou vrai sans contrler a la source.

Bref c'est compltement inutile et inadapte comme technique.

Pour l'ipv4 il existe dj pas mal de possibilit pour choisir une ip aleatoirement, avec l'ipv6 n'en parlons mme pas.

----------


## tbarry

> Il me semble qu'il a t voqu l'installation d'un logiciel qui loggera toutes les sessions internet pour viter cela, et qui permettra donc de prouver sa bonne foie. Seulement, d'une, ce logiciel a t annonc comme payant de deux on ne sait pas sur quelles plate-formes il va tre port... Bref comme d'habitude c'est l'utilisateur final qui sera ls.


OUI, c'est vrai, mais n'oublier pas aussi " Kommute " un p2p qui utilise le rseau anonyme MUTE ... qui crypte les adresse IP ...donc vous rend anonyme sur la toile

----------


## Benoit_Durand

Le problme est le mme que pour les radars automatiques.
Ce n'est pas parce que paquets d'une IP est chope en train de tlcharger du contenu illgale sur du P2P, que le propritaire/utilisateur "officiel" de cette IP tlcharge ce contenu.
Ce n'est pas parce qu'un vhicule immatricul est flash automatiquement  180km/h que le proprit du vhicule portant officiellement cette plaque d'immatriculation conduisait  bord de ce vhicule.
Soit la voiture a t vole, soit il s'agissait d'une fausse plaque.

a n'a pas empch l'tat franais de mettre des radars auto un peu partout.

Dans 2 ans on s'y sera habitu.

----------


## dams78

> Le problme est le mme que pour les radars automatiques.
> Ce n'est pas parce que paquets d'une IP est chope en train de tlcharger du contenu illgale sur du P2P, que le propritaire/utilisateur "officiel" de cette IP tlcharge ce contenu.
> Ce n'est pas parce qu'un vhicule immatricul est flash automatiquement  180km/h que le proprit du vhicule portant officiellement cette plaque d'immatriculation conduisait  bord de ce vhicule.
> Soit la voiture a t vole, soit il s'agissait d'une fausse plaque.
> 
> a n'a pas empch l'tat franais de mettre des radars auto un peu partout.
> 
> Dans 2 ans on s'y sera habitu.


Ya pas  dire a c'est de la comparaison... Et puis c'est pas comme si tu pouvais dclarer ta voiture vole, etc.  ::ccool::

----------


## Benoit_Durand

> Ya pas  dire a c'est de la comparaison... Et puis c'est pas comme si tu pouvais dclarer ta voiture vole, etc.


Certes mais mme en la dclarant vole il faut faire une rclamation, le PV est annul aprs la rclamation et non avant. Et s'il y a plusieurs jours entre la dclaration de vol et l'infraction a ne m'tonnerait pas que a devienne coton.
Et pour les fausses plaques faites une recherche vous verrez que les cas ne manquent pas.
Mais dans tous les cas j'ai du mal  comprendre votre argumentaire.

----------


## dams78

> Certes mais mme en la dclarant vole il faut faire une rclamation, le PV est annul aprs la rclamation et non avant. Et s'il y a plusieurs jours entre la dclaration de vol et l'infraction a ne m'tonnerait pas que a devienne coton.
> Et pour les fausses plaques faites une recherche vous verrez que les cas ne manquent pas.
> Mais dans tous les cas j'ai du mal  comprendre votre argumentaire.


Il n'y avait pas d'argumentation, je trouve juste la comparaison entre une ip et une voiture infonde.

----------


## Benoit_Durand

> Yavait pas d'argumentation, je trouve juste la comparaison entre une ip et une voiture infonde.


Ce n'est pas entre une ip et une voiture mais entre une ip et un n d'immatriculation, les 2 sont pour l'tat un identifiant "fiable".

----------


## pmithrandir

Tout l'argument est l...

Si les citoyens se mettaient tous a avoir des faussses plaques, les radars seraient inoprants et injustes, donc, le systme tomberait.

Mais pour une voiture, on ne change pas souvent sa plaque, a peut coter trop cher lors d'un contrle de police, que l'on ne peut jamais prvoir.

En revanche, sur le net, il y a des dizaines de millions de personnes, et si tu leur donnes un nouveau reseau peer to peer qui les rend anonymes, il remplacera juste l'ancien.

La notion de responsabilit et d'anonymat aide a ne pas avoir peur de l'illgalit sur le net, contrairement  la vie relle.

----------


## Benoit_Durand

> En revanche, sur le net, il y a des dizaines de millions de personnes, et si tu leur donne un nouveau reseau peer to peer qui les rend anonyme, il remplacera juste l'ancien.


Rendre anonyme = usurpation d'IP ? Si j'utilise un logiciel qui rend ma connexion anonyme alors il pourra faire porter le chapeau  une personne innocente ? (je n'utilise plus le P2P ni ce genre de logiciel).

Je n'ai pas vraiment trouv de chiffres sur le nombre de fausses plaques en France. Juste des estimations entre 400k et 800k de personnes roulant soit sans permis, sans assurance, ou fausses plaques. 

Je retiens l'argument que pour les ip ce ne sera pas la mme chelle.

----------


## OWickerman

> Rendre anonyme = usurpation d'IP ? Si j'utilise un logiciel qui rend ma connexion anonyme alors il pourra faire porter le chapeau  une personne innocente ?


Non, c'est diffrent. Ton IP ne sera pas associe  un tlchargement illgal mais aucune autre IP ne sera incrimine pour tes tlchargements, pas comme une fausse plaque  :;):

----------


## Mdinoc

Mais a pourra tre fait  plus grande chelle, et si tel est le cas plus personne ne pourra tre incrimin, car a aura t prouv inutilisable.

----------


## cedrix57

Il faudrait trouver les adresses IP des membres d'HADOPI, et des politiciens en faveurs d'HADOPI, et les mettre avec SeedFuck xD

----------


## Marco46

> Il faudrait trouver les adresses IP des membres d'HADOPI, et des politiciens en faveurs d'HADOPI, et les mettre avec SeedFuck xD


C'est dj fait.




> Le problme est le mme que pour les radars automatiques.
> Ce n'est pas parce que paquets d'une IP est chope en train de tlcharger du contenu illgale sur du P2P, que le propritaire/utilisateur "officiel" de cette IP tlcharge ce contenu.
> Ce n'est pas parce qu'un vhicule immatricul est flash automatiquement  180km/h que le proprit du vhicule portant officiellement cette plaque d'immatriculation conduisait  bord de ce vhicule.
> Soit la voiture a t vole, soit il s'agissait d'une fausse plaque.
> 
> a n'a pas empch l'tat franais de mettre des radars auto un peu partout.
> 
> Dans 2 ans on s'y sera habitu.


Il y a quand mme une norme diffrence, c'est la violation du secret des correspondances. Cela revient  ouvrir au hasard des dizaines de milliers de lettres postes tous les jours pour vrifier qu'elles ne contiennent pas de photocopies de livres sous licence. 

C'est compltement hallucinant.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 29.04.2010 par Katleen*
*Hadopi : Frdric Mitterrand questionn sur SeedFuck, et sur la prsomption de culpabilit*

L'outil Seedfuck fait son petit bonhomme de chemin. Aprs l'arrive de diverses mutations, il a russi  se hisser dans les plus hautes sphres de la politique, puisque Frdric Mitterrand a t pris officiellement  parti  ce propos lors d'une sance de l'Assemble Nationale.

C'est le dput UMP Michel Zumkeller (ayant vot contre Hadopi) qui a interrog le ministre dans une question crite  propos de ce petit programme [qui] inonde les rseaux de tlchargements, en peer to peer, de fausses adresses IP . 

Comme quoi, Seedfuck a russi a crer la polmique autour de la question qui avait motiv sa cration,  savoir la remise en cause de l'IP comme preuve d'activits de tlchargement illgal.

Michel Zumkeller a donc apostroph Miterrand sur le fait que   des centaines de personnes se trouvent dans la liste des personnes ayant tlcharg illgalement mme si elles n'ont rien fait .  Le dput  souhaite donc connatre sa rponse sur ce sujet et sur les possibilits juridiques offertes aux internautes qui seraient victimes de procdures injustifies .

Que vont rpondre Frdric Mitterrand et son ministre suite  de telles questions ?

Affaire  suivre...

----------


## Floral

> Selon larticle 434-23 du code Pnal, Le fait de prendre le nom dun tiers, dans des circonstances qui ont dtermin ou auraient pu dterminer contre celui-ci des poursuites pnales, est puni de cinq ans demprisonnement et de 75000 euros damende.


C'est peut tre jouer sur les mots mais dans "adresse IP" je lis "adresse", et pas "nom". Et dans usurper je comprends se faire passer pour, alors qu'il s'agit d'impliquer des adresses IP supplmentaires en plus de la sienne. Bref je vois pas la pertinence de cet article l dans le sujet du piratage.

----------


## Marvelll

Quel tour de passe passe vont-ils encore trouver? Hte de voir sa rponse.

----------


## dams78

Un truc que je voudrai savoir : ok on va balancer des Ip mais le trafic est-il simul aussi? Je veux dire par l qu'en regardant dans les tuyaux les paquets qui passent est-ce qu'on va voir aussi des faux paquets? Parce que l pour prouver que c'est pas toi qui a tlcharg tu peux t'accrocher...

----------


## simonlourson

> Un truc que je voudrai savoir : ok on va balancer des ip mais le trafic est il simuler aussi? Je veux dire par l qu'en regardant dans les tuyaux les paquets qui passent est ce qu'on va voir aussi des faux paquets? Parce que l pour prouver que c'est pas toi qui a tlcharg tu peux t'accrocher...


Corrigez-moi si je me trompe, mais techniquement, ce n'est pas faisable.

Parce qu'il y a une diffrence de charge trs importante entre relever toutes les ip qui se connectent  un torrent, et monitorer leur traffic pour vrifier si les paquets qu'elles envoient ou reoivent correspondent  un paquet du torrent en question.

----------


## dams78

> Corrigez-moi si je me trompe, mais techniquement, ce n'est pas faisable.
> 
> Parce qu'il y a une diffrence de charge trs importante entre relever toutes les ip qui se connectent  un torrent, et monitorer leur traffic pour vrifier si les paquets qu'elles envoient ou reoivent correspondent  un paquet du torrent en question.


J'ai fait mon stage de BTS justement l-dessus, c'est faisable si tu te branches chez le FAI. C'est la raison d'tre des par feux intelligent, ils analysent les paquets et non les ports / ip.

----------


## GuiDjad

Je ne connais pas trop le rseau mais a ne risque pas de ralentir internet de vrifier chaque paquets? Si c'est le cas les FAI risquent de ne pas se laisser faire pour eux qui cherchent toujours  aller plus vite.

Sinon j'aurais une petite question: si j'accde  un compte freewifi et neufwifi sur la box de quelqu'un d'autre. Mon adresse Ip ne dsignera-t-elle pas le propritaire de la box? Ceci ne risque-t-il pas de dsigner le mauvais coupable pour un tlchargement?

----------


## Rayek

> J'ai fais mon stage de BTS justement l dessus, c'est faisable si tu te branches chez le FAI. C'est la raison d'tre des par feux intelligent, ils analysent les paquets et non les ports / ip.


Sauf que pour le moment, la socit ne surveille pas les paquets directement depuis chez le FAI, mais seulement depuis chez eux, donc ....

----------


## dams78

Oui oui c'est pas un systme qui est en place, je disais juste que techniquement c'tait faisable. 

J'ai pas connaissance que a ralentissait le dbit, mais c'est une bonne question.

Pour ce qui est du wifi, c'est justement un des problmes, tu vas avoir l'ip publique de la box...
--edit
J'avais compris si tu craquais la cl de ton voisin.

----------


## haygus

> Sinon j'aurais une petite question: si j'accde  un compte freewifi et neufwifi sur la box de quelqu'un d'autre. Mon adresse ip ne dsignera t'elle pas le propritaire de la box? Ceci ne risque pas t'il de dsigner le mauvais coupable pour un tlchargement?


Tu te connectes avec TES identifiants donc a sera toi le coupable.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Sinon j'aurais une petite question: si j'accde  un compte freewifi et neufwifi sur la box de quelqu'un d'autre. Mon adresse Ip ne dsignera-t-elle pas le propritaire de la box? Ceci ne risque-t-il pas de dsigner le mauvais coupable pour un tlchargement?


Si. Non seulement il sera coupable, mais mme s'il russit  prouver que tu l'auras pirat il sera alors coupable de "ngligence criminelle" pour ne pas avoir crypt son wi-fi assez fort.
Deux raisons de lui couper son abonnement.

----------


## dams78

> Si. Non seulement il sera coupable, mais mme s'il russit  prouver que tu l'auras pirat il sera alors coupable de "ngligence criminelle" pour ne pas avoir crypt son wi-fi assez fort.
> Deux raisons de lui couper son abonnement.


Il ne s'agit pas de pirater le wifi du voisin, mais de se connecter dessus lgalement avec des identifiants. Donc non le voisin ne sera pas coupable (et d'ailleurs je crois qu'il ne s'agit tout simplement pas de la mme ip).

----------


## Mdinoc

Si c'est le wifi du voisin, c'est son routeur, donc son IP vue du Web, et ses identifiants Web.

----------


## Marco46

> Il ne s'agit pas de pirater le wifi du voisin, mais de se connecter dessus lgalement avec des identifiants. Donc non le voisin ne sera pas coupable (et d'ailleurs je crois qu'il ne s'agit tout simplement pas de la mme ip).


Tu confonds la connexion de la box au rseau de l'oprateur et la connexion d'un priphrique quelconque  la box.

----------


## dams78

> Si c'est le wifi du voisin, c'est son routeur, donc son IP vue du Web, et ses identifiants Web.





> Tu confonds la connexion de la box au rseau de l'oprateur et la connexion d'un priphrique quelconque  la box.


Non, non, non  ::): 
Il s'agit ici de freewifi, tu te connectes  une freebox comme  une borne avec ton identifiant free et il me semble bien que tu as du coup ta propre adresse publique. En tout cas tu ne te fais pas passer pour ton voisin, a c'est sur.

----------


## Mdinoc

Ah, dans ce cas je reconnais avoir tort, je ne connaissais pas freewifi.

----------


## argonath

De fait si, la freebox ne sert que de passerelle, et vu du net, c'est toujours son ip  elle qui est vue

----------


## dams78

> De fait si, la freebox ne sert que de passerelle, et vu du net, c'est toujours son ip  elle qui est vue


C'est pour a que je disais que j'tais pas sr de ce que j'avanais, mais il me semble qu'une autre adresse ip (publique) est assigne,  vrifier en tout cas...

----------


## GuiDjad

En effet je parle de freewifi ou neufwifi. Il s'agit pas de craquage. Dj que suis pas fort en rseau... C'est un service permettant de te connecter sur le net  partir de n'importe quel modem d'un abonne free  condition que cet abonn ait activ l'option.
En tout cas a me rassure vu que j'ai moi aussi activ cette option ^^

----------


## befalimpertinent

Je confirme que que si tu te connectes avec tes identifiants FreeWifi sur une box voisine tu te vois attribuer d'une adresse IP distinctive (dynamique?). Pour l'quivalent chez Neuf j'en suis moins sr vu que celui de Free est plus rcent (1 an tout au plus contre 3 pour Neuf)  et a pu tenir compte des dbats hadopisants.

----------


## Invit

Puisque une lgislation sur le droit d'auteur est inluctable  terme, pourquoi ne pas essayer de faire voluer hadopi qui n'a que le mrite de ne pas exposer  des sanctions trop terribles ds le premier download.   Tout ce que je lis laisse supposer que la seule alternative serait la suppression de tout contrle mais est-ce raliste ? et si hadopi chouait comme tout le monde semble le souhaiter,  quoi ressemblerait la prochaine salve de contre-mesures ? Contrefaon ? ae, la contrefaon a fait mal et  bien regarder, ce qui me semble difficile  dfendre. 

Ma question est :

Une fois que le jeu du chat et la souris ou gendarme et voleur ne fera plus rire personne, que faudrait-il faire pour mnager un peu d'espace pour les produits commerciaux sans qu'il soient trop plagis ?  
Ou autrement dit , quelle alternative ?  

L'radication du droit de proprit intellectuelle est-elle vraiment la seule voie possible ?  ou existe-t-il une solution - mme complique - qui aurait une chance de devenir un peu plus consensuelle et rconcilier les mondes du droit et le cyber-univers ?

----------


## supersnail

Bonjour,

Bah par exemple en proposant aux internautes ce qu'ils veulent, c'est--dire de la musique gratuite ET lgale, tout en finanant les ayant-droits  :;): .

D'autant plus que ce genre de sites existent dj: je pense particulirement  Beezik, qui propose un tlchargement de musique en change seulement d'un visionnage de publicit (le tout pour financer le titre qu'on tlcharge).

Il suffirait de multiplier ce genre d'initiatives et de les tendre  d'autres domaines (comme la vido par exemple) , et inciter les internautes  visiter ces sites au lieu de tlcharger illgalement  :;):

----------


## DoubleU

> D'autant plus que ce genre de sites existent dj: je pense particulirement  Beezik, qui propose un tlchargement de musique en change seulement d'un visionnage de publicit (le tout pour financer le titre qu'on tlcharge).
> 
> Il suffirait de multiplier ce genre d'initiatives et de les tendre  d'autres domaines (comme la vido par exemple) , et inciter les internautes  visiter ces sites au lieu de tlcharger illgalement


Ah bon, parce qu'une publicit de 15s = 1 (le prix du titre) ? Ils doivent drlement tre bien financs les ayant-droit avec ce systme  ::roll:: 

Soyons ralistes:



> _Bah par exemple en proposant aux internautes ce qu'ils veulent, c'est--dire de la musique gratuite ET lgale, tout en finanant ventuellement les ayant-droits_

----------


## gmotw

D'un ct, a ne me drangerait pas de payer ( un prix correct) pour regarder mes sries, c'est juste que je n'en ai pas la possibilit.  ::cry:: 
Question musique, on peut trouver des albums numriques non-drmiss sont trouvables  prix correct, mais quand on sait que les artistes touchent encore moins dessus, a fait un peu mal. Pour des genres moins vendeur (moins major, quoi), c'est parfois inexistant et le seul moyen d'avoir accs  ces contenus, c'est par une manire pas trs lgale...
Donc moi je m'en fiche des droits d'auteurs et tout, je veux juste avoir accs  ce que j'aime!

C'est en grande partie pour a que je suis contre Hadopi et pour toutes les mthodes anti-Hadopi: plus tt les majors et autres se rendront compte qu'ils sont toujours dans la mouise mme en forant des lois  la con, plus tt ils se bougeront les fesses pour fournir une offre correcte.

----------


## Marco46

> je vais me faire incendier mais 
> 
> Puisque une lgislation sur le droit d'auteur est inluctable  terme, [...] Tout ce que je lis laisse supposer que la seule alternative serait la suppression de tout contrle mais est-ce raliste ? [...]


Mais actuellement l tout de suite il n'y a aucun contrle et qu'est ce qu'on voit ? Tous les indicateurs de croissance de l'industrie culturelle sont au vert et ont mme battu des records sauf la vente de supports physiques style CD/DVD ce qui est normal puisqu'ils sont obsoltes.

Alors de quoi ils se plaignent ils n'ont jamais gagn autant de thunes :/

----------


## ultimax

j'ai une question qui me titille en lisant vos post.

si je comprends bien, le systme d'HADOPI surveille les paquets/trames pour reprer les tlchargements illgaux.

Lorsque l'IPV6 arrivera, les paquets seront crypts il me semble
comment feront ils dans ce cas la?

 part si c'est le systme HADOPI lui mme qui met a disposition des fakes, je ne vois pas trs bien leurs marge de manoeuvre

----------


## supersnail

> j'ai une question qui me titille en lisant vos post.
> 
> si je comprends bien, le systme d'HADOPI surveille les paquets/trames pour reprer les tlchargements illgaux.
> 
> Lorsque l'IPV6 arrivera, les paquets seront crypts il me semble
> comment feront ils dans ce cas la?
> 
>  part si c'est le systme HADOPI lui mme qui met a disposition des fakes, je ne vois pas trs bien leurs marge de manoeuvre


Euh... nan, c'est en fait tout simple:

Ils ouvrent un tlchargement (ou en crent un), puis ils relvent l'IP de tous ceux qui tlchargent en mme temps, avant de les transmettre  Hadopi.

C'est justement ce que montre seedFuck, car il remplit le truc d'adresses IP de plein d'IPs bidon  ::):

----------


## OWickerman

> L'radication du droit de proprit intellectuelle est-elle vraiment la seule voie possible ?  ou existe-t-il une solution - mme complique - qui aurait une chance de devenir un peu plus consensuelle et rconcilier les mondes du droit et le cyber-univers ?


La licence globale tait une bonne voie de rflexion.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 04.05.2010 par Katleen*
*L'Hadopi serait "prte  entrer en fonction" selon ses membres, pourtant son organisation ne semble pas au point*

Hier soir s'est tenue une confrence de presse sur les avances du dispositif de l'Hadopi. Ses responsables le prsentent comme "prt  entrer en fonction". Pourtant, quelques points essentiels ne sont pas rgls.

Dj, les premiers e-mails d'avertissement seront envoys d'ici  fin juin, et non fin avril comme il devait en tre initialement.

En plus, 4 dcrets d'applications manquent encore  l'appel. Ils sont indispensables pour que la loi puisse entrer en vigueur, et on les attend toujours...

Autre point polmique, la collecte des adresses IP de "contrevenants prsums", qui ncessite l'accord de la Cnil. Problme : cette autorisation n'a t demande que la semaine dernire. La validation de cette demande est une procdure longue qui pourrait prendre "jusqu' 4 mois".

Et les logiciels de "scurisation" de l'accs au web promis par Hadopi aux internautes sont toujours aux abonns absents. On ne sait pas o en est leur dveloppement, comment ils s'appelleront ou quelles seront leurs caractristiques. Ils devraient normalement servir  empcher l'accs aux rseaux P2P. 

Si les premiers e-mails de sanction sont envoys avant la mise  disposition de ces programmes, il pourrait y avoir un soucis juridique.

A terme, la Haute Autorit souhaiterait comptabiliser "150 agents, dont 40 spcialistes des rponses gradues".

Autre spectre planant au dessus du dispositif, SeedFuck (voir news prcdente). Ce qui n'empche pas Mireille Imbert-Quaretta (membre de la Commision), de dclarer publiquement : Hadopi ne vise pas les pirates, mais la ngligence caractrise, si linternaute a fait en sorte que son ordinateur ne soit pas assez protg face aux risques de piratage.

Quand un journaliste lui demande ce qu'il adviendra en cas d'adresse IP dtourne, elle rpond : On verra, on dlibrera  trois avant denvoyer le tout au Parquet, avant d'ajouter que linfraction de ngligence caractrise nest pas dfinie, on attend pour cela la publication de lavis du conseil dEtat.

Source : Dclarations d'Eric Walter, secrtaire gnral d'Hadopi,  la confrence de presse du 03.05.2010 au soir

 ::fleche::  La mise en route d'Hadopi vous semble-t-elle bien organise ?

----------


## sparthane777

Oh merci Seedfuck, merci d'avoir apport du concret chez Mitterrand et consort  ::hola::

----------


## sparthane777

> Seed fuck n'aura aucun impact, les techniciens qui s'employent  collecter des ips se rendront bien compte qu'elles ne correspondent  rien. Il faut arrter de dconner: les gens qui travaillent pour la socit charge de faire les mesures ne sont pas des "cakes".Par contre quelqu'un qui tlcharge c'est un "cake".Les lettres partiront de toute manire.


Parce que tu prends les internautes pour des billes maintenant ...  ::?: 
Tu sais  l'poque o le Web tait "plus contrlable" les amendes 150000 qui tombait comme un couperet et servait d'exemple, a concernait que quelques malheureux, c'est l une preuve qu'ils sortent pas de Harvard au gouvernement franais . Et quand bien mme ils taient surdous, le Web est quasi incontrlable.

Au mieux ils arriveront  chopper 10 personnes malchanceuses ou maladroites, mais ne croyez pas que le gouvernement est super cal en rseau et Internet

----------


## sparthane777

> En quoi est-ce illicite ? (article de loi peut-tre ?)
> 
> Merci


larticle 434-23 du code Pnal, Le fait de prendre le nom dun tiers, dans des circonstances qui ont dtermin ou auraient pu dterminer contre celui-ci des poursuites pnales, est puni de cinq ans demprisonnement et de 75000 euros damende.

Voili voilou

----------


## sparthane777

> De toute faon tout cela n'a plus grand grand intrt car les chiffres le montrent clairement : depuis 2009, les tlchargements se sont trs fortement rorients vers les sites de download direct (genre RapidShare, Megaupload) plutt que le P2P (emule, bittorrent). Et ce genre de tlchargement passant par le port 80 http, HADOPI ne peut strictement rien y faire... Bientt tout les tlchargements P2P seront donc des SeedFuck


Attends de voir que MU RS tombent et tu verras

----------


## Marco46

> Attends de voir que MU RS tombent et tu verras


MU et RS sont les acteurs les plus connus du file sharing via web (HTTP) mais des acteurs sur ce secteur il y en a des centaines. Je doute qu'ils tombent tous.

----------


## crashtib

> Attends de voir que MU RS tombent et tu verras


Etant donn que ces plate-forme sont situes dans des endroits du monde o la lgislation franaise a autant d'impact qu'un GI aveugle dans une jungle du viet nam au milieu des annes 70...

----------


## el_slapper

> Attends de voir que MU RS tombent et tu verras


Je vais paraphraser les autres rponses, mais si le gouvernement est aussi rapide  affronter RS & MU que EMule, au moment ou ils s'y attaqueront, a sera dj obsolte, de toutes faons.

Sans compter qu'attaquer juridiquement des serveurs sis aux iles camans ou quivalents, c'est un poil dlicat.

----------


## sparthane777

> Pour l'ipv4 il existe dj pas mal de possibilit pour choisir une ip aleatoirement, avec l'ipv6 n'en parlons mme pas.


Pour un complment de rponse ici

----------


## atb

Je suis nul en droit. Mais si jai bien compris :

   Lorsquun pirate se connecte via ma boite adsl wifi
   Et que javais laiss les paramtres de scurisation par dfaut (cl WAP)
   Et que je ne suis pas chez moi et je nai pas install (achet) lespion de ltat.
Donc je risque dtre fortement suspect de piratage et dtre poursuivi de non scurisation de ma ligne ADSL.  ::cry:: 

Et s'il se trouve que je suis informaticien, et en perquisitionnant mon domicile, les mecs trouvent des documents lis aux rseaux, base de donnes, OS, Donc je serai point du doigt. Et devant un juge (ou instance juridique), je serai condamn avant mme de dire quoi ce soit  ::aie::  !

Cest bien a hein ?

----------


## sparthane777

> Le problme est le mme que pour les radars automatiques.
> Ce n'est pas parce que paquets d'une IP est chope en train de tlcharger du contenu illgale sur du P2P, que le propritaire/utilisateur "officiel" de cette IP tlcharge ce contenu.
> Ce n'est pas parce qu'un vhicule immatricul est flash automatiquement  180km/h que le proprit du vhicule portant officiellement cette plaque d'immatriculation conduisait  bord de ce vhicule.
> Soit la voiture a t vole, soit il s'agissait d'une fausse plaque.
> 
> a n'a pas empch l'tat franais de mettre des radars auto un peu partout.
> 
> Dans 2 ans on s'y sera habitu.


Sauf qu'une route n'est pas un rseau Web

----------


## sparthane777

> 1)Rendre anonyme = usurpation d'IP ? Si j'utilise un logiciel qui rend ma connexion anonyme alors il pourra faire porter le chapeau  une personne innocente ? (je n'utilise plus le P2P ni ce genre de logiciel).
> 
> 2Je retiens l'argument que pour les ip ce ne sera pas la mme chelle.


>"La notion de d'anonymat " anonymat = impossibilit de t'identifier sur la toile, je vois pas en quoi tu usurpes une quelconque IP. Tu peux trs bien crypter ton IP, avec des mthodes plus ou moins pointus ... Genre un bon cryptage ne se craque pas en  2 mois ou 3 semaines. 

>Effectivement, c'est ce que j'indiquais plus haut. Je ne comprendrais jamais les personnes qui comparent les autoroutes aux rseaux mondiales.
rseau electronique != rseau de bton  ::):

----------


## sparthane777

> C'est dj fait.


a sent l'empoisonnement DNS tout a  ::evil::

----------


## Invit

> Je suis nul en droit. Mais si jai bien compris :
> 
>    Lorsquun pirate se connecte via ma boite adsl wifi
>    Et que ja javais laiss les paramtres de scurisation par dfaut (cl WAP)
>    Et que je ne suis pas chez moi et je nai pas install (achet) lespion de ltat.
> Donc je risque dtre fortement suspect de piratage et dtre poursuivi de non scurisation de ma ligne ADSL. 
> 
> Et s'il se trouve que je suis informaticien, et en perquisitionnant mon domicile, les mecs trouvent des documents lis aux rseaux, base de donnes, OS, Donc je serai point du doigt. Et devant un juge (ou instance juridique), je serai condamn avant mme de dire quoi ce soit  !
> 
> Cest bien a hein ?


En gros mais pour un informaticien, c'est un peu de la ngligence d'utiliser le wifi  ::mouarf::  une clef wap ce craque plutt vite donc mieux vaut utiliser un cble Ethernet.  ::ccool::

----------


## sparthane777

> Puisque une lgislation sur le droit d'auteur est inluctable  terme, pourquoi ne pas essayer de faire voluer hadopi qui n'a que le mrite de ne pas exposer  des sanctions trop terribles ds le premier download.   Tout ce que je lis laisse supposer que la seule alternative serait la suppression de tout contrle mais est-ce raliste ? et si hadopi chouait comme tout le monde semble le souhaiter,  quoi ressemblerait la prochaine salve de contre-mesures ? Contrefaon ? ae, la contrefaon a fait mal et  bien regarder, ce qui me semble difficile  dfendre. 
> 
> Ma question est :
> 
> Une fois que le jeu du chat et la souris ou gendarme et voleur ne fera plus rire personne, que faudrait-il faire pour mnager un peu d'espace pour les produits commerciaux sans qu'ils soient trop plagis ?  
> Ou autrement dit , quelle alternative ?  
> 
> L'radication du droit de proprit intellectuelle est-elle vraiment la seule voie possible ?  ou existe-t-il une solution - mme complique - qui aurait une chance de devenir un peu plus consensuelle et rconcilier les mondes du droit et le cyber-univers ?


Il y avait la licence GPL je me souviens plus 10  par mois ou un truc dans le genre, mais les majors et ayant droits ne veulent rien savoir, donc tant pis pour eux s'ils se retrouvent pirats  ::?: 

D'un autre ct je crois que t'as un site Web Metaboli pour les jeux, d'ailleurs je vais m'y inscrire pour me choper des jeux Xbox  un tarif plus que onreux, quand j'aurais le Web  ::aie:: 

Pour le cinma t'as la carte UGC  40 , j'en connais pas la limite, mais bon si on pouvait avoir une telle offre chez soi pour regarder des films de son PC en scurisant la plateforme avec un systme incraquable tu peux voir autant de films que tu vas au cinma chez toi en payant le prix de la carte, malheureusement a existe pas et comme ils sont encore trop has-been ces majors, ils pensent que on va aller au cinoche du coin souvent alors qu'on a pas toujours le temps.

Bref, je pense que au lieu de faire des lois dbiles qui vont se faire frotter les mains uniquement les grands pirates, pourquoi ne pas innover et proposer un cinma chez soi aux mmes tarifs et pourquoi pas se faire livrer du pop-corn et du soda certes plus cher que celui sur place, mais au moins l dessus, les majors progresseront dans le bon sens  ::): 

D'ailleurs un Home Cinema chez soi c'est le rve ... Pourquoi ne pas supprimer des salles de cinoches et proposer aux sdentaires qui ne veulent pas forcment bouger leurs c..s (comme moi  ::aie:: ) de chez eux.

Si on retire les frais de salle de cinma, projecteur , il reste juste les frais du film produit  payer + les bnfices. C'est pas une bonne ide a ? enfin bon moi je propose je propose un truc qui va dans les 2 sens. 

En tout cas c'est une ide personnelle, je poursuivrais quiconque voudrait se l'approprier  ::lol::

----------


## gmotw

sparthane777> Dj, s'ils commenaient  proposer des produits numriques  l'achat (et non pas  la location) et  prix correct, on aurait peut-tre moins de "pirates"... ::?:   (comme par exemple lorsque amazon et la fnac faisait les albums sans drm  3 euros)

----------


## ManusDei

> En gros mais pour un informaticien, c'est un peu de la ngligence d'utiliser le wifi  une clef wap ce craque plutt vite donc mieux vos utiliser un cble Ethernet.


Quelque chose me dit que tu vis en appartement, et qu'il fait au plus 20m. Sans compter le fait que tu dois avoir toutes tes machines dans la mme pice, et mme contre un unique mur.

----------


## sparthane777

> Ah bon, parce qu'une publicit de 15s = 1 (le prix du titre) ? Ils doivent drlement tre bien financs les ayant-droit avec ce systme


Euh sur des millions d'internautes tu fais le calcul ou t'as besoin de plus de prcision ?  ::aie:: 

D'autant plus que si on utilise Seedfuck pour les tlchargements lgales et gratuits pour chaque internaute a fait mettons 100 IP par internaute, voila les publicits ...  ::wow:: 

Enfin, il y a toujours des solutions bonnes  prendre, bien plus efficaces que ce jeu du chat et de la souris o c'est plus un serpent qui se bouffe la queue.

----------


## sparthane777

> sparthane777> Dj, s'ils commenaient  proposer des produits numriques  l'achat (et non pas  la location) et  prix correct, on aurait peut-tre moins de "pirates"...  (comme par exemple lorsque amazon et la fnac faisait les albums sans drm  3 euros)


Oui c'est sr, mais malheureusement tout le monde n'a pas cette ide ou ne veut pas l'avoir.

Franchement c'est comme ces centres commerciales o on arrive  regrouper bien du monde (je viens de la rgion parisienne donc sur de grands centres commerciaux je peux en dire beaucoup  ::?: ) boutiques, le Carrouf du coin, le micromania, la fnac  et bien sr le path du coin  ::aie:: 
A quoi a sert de dvelopper des endroits comme a si de plus en plus de personnes fonctionnent en "Web services" rapide, efficace bien que l'on paye sa livraison normal quoi.
Pour le cinoche et la fnac c'est un peu pareil, les gens ne peuvent plus y aller ou n'ont plus le temps et a je le comprends. Pourquoi perdre du temps (et de l'argent) pour quelque chose que je peux avoir immdiatement sans une queue de 50 personnes avec la chaleur, les cris des mmes les ados qui parlent beaucoup de leurs vie dont on s'en contrefiche ... alors que chez moi pour moins d'ambiance ou autant si j'achte un home cinma : d'o l'intrt de rendre plus cher le home cinma au profit des majors enfin bref je sais pas comment a se dgoupille l haut  ::aie:: , proposer des services majors pop corns ... pasque livraison toussah et puis roulez jeunesse.

En quoi a gne ? trop obsolte ou peur de se faire pirater leur plateforme ?  ::aie:: 
Enfin l je propose une solution qui est mon ide, je sais qu'il en existe plein d'autre, mais si les gens ne savent pas s'adapter  notre poque j'y peux rien

----------


## sparthane777

> D'un ct, a ne me drangerait pas de payer ( un prix correct) pour regarder mes sries


D'un autre ct aussi, les sries sont diffuses sur Fox News : House, Smallville, Lost ... 
Ce que tu chopes sur le Web est en Vostfr, le gars qui l'a mis l a utiliser un soft qui te permet de traduire en sous titr. Donc  part le fait que tu rside pas aux Etats-Unis, je vois pas l en quoi c'est dramatique.

Pour les films certes c'est diffrent. Mais bon comme pour certains idiots un pirate reste quelqu'un qui tlcharge "illgalement", on met tout le monde dans le mme panier comme a c'est p dur  grer.

En tout cas moi personnellement je connais mes limites au niveau de ma conscience, je sais ce que je fais, et c'est pas des sries qui sortent tout frais des states qui feront de moi un criminel en puissance.

Un peu comme si tu enregistrais des sries sur ta freebox HD d'une srie ou film qui passe  la tl aux States et tu as la Vostfr en +

Je me souviens pas avoir eu une plainte d'un internaute parce que je tlchargeais la srie qu'il a mis en ligne parce que j'ai pas particip financirement  son super soft qu'il a achet ou pas.

Bref, je pense que c'est compliqu et que j'ai vu des forums o on insultait carrment de *voleurs* des gens qui *trouvaient*  des choses sur le Web.

 ::bravo::  Super l'volution du ct des mediadefenders, je comprends pourquoi ils se font pirater  ::aie:: 

*Donc moi je m'en fiche des droits d'auteurs et tout, je veux juste avoir accs  ce que j'aime!*

Dans un autre forum on t'aurait pourri en disant mais oui mais toi si tu bossais et sortais un logiciel tu aimerais bien te le faire tlcharger nianiania ?

C'est vrai que le copyright est sacr, mais je pense qu'il a besoin d'tre mis  jour ce que les majors ne font pas, l ils l'enterrent vivant

----------


## sparthane777

> Euh... nan, c'est en fait tout simple:
> 
> Ils ouvrent un tlchargement (ou en crent un), puis ils relvent l'IP de tous ceux qui tlchargent en mme temps, avant de les transmettre  Hadopi.
> 
> C'est justement ce que montre seedFuck, car il remplit le truc d'adresses IP de plein d'IPs bidon


C'est justement ce que TMG a fait pour emule 
Les fameux serveurs piges

----------


## sparthane777

> La licence globale tait une bonne voie de rflexion.


Justement pourquoi l'avoir abandonn ? Est-ce que parce que les majors veulent plus de capital ? Je ne pense pas que les internautes dans la majorit soient contre, nanmoins pour ceux qui tlchargent pas, ils ne veulent pas payer de LG et c'est l le problme.

Donc les majors ne trouvent pas a rentable  leur chelle  ::aie::  et donc on continue la e-repression

----------


## Rayek

> D'un autre ct aussi, les sries sont diffuses sur Fox News : House, Smallville, Lost ... 
> Ce que tu chopes sur le Web est en Vostfr, le gars qui l'a mis l a utiliser un soft qui te permet de traduire en sous titr. Donc  part le fait que tu rside pas aux Etats-Unis, je vois pas l en quoi c'est dramatique.


 ::koi::  Houla ... toi t'as rien compris au fansub, ou alors tu t'exprimes extrmement mal.

----------


## sparthane777

> Houla ... toi t'as rien compris au fansub, ou alors tu t'exprimes extrmement mal.


Ou peut-tre je me suis mal fait comprendre  ::roll::

----------


## atb

Petites questions:
Est-ce que couter de la musique sur youtube est du piratage ?  ::calim2::  Si c'est le cas alors pourquoi ne pas taxer youtube directement, je trouve cela injuste. De laisser sur la table de tas de friandises et ds que le petit en prend on le tape sur la main en lui disant que c'est mal et qu'il faut qu'il paie les grandes entreprises qui les fabriquent . 

Est- ce que couter de la musique sur les radios russes, amricaine avec 0 pub est du piratage ?

Donc d'aprs ce que j'ai lu ici et ailleurs, si je tourne sur Linux, il y a une forte chance qu'on me laisse tranquille (Pirate / HADOPI) pendant au moins quelques mois ?

----------


## ryu20

Je vais peut tre dire une btise, mais quand on tlcharge une srie genre Dr House, heroes et autres, juste aprs leur premire diffusion aux states, personne n'a encore eu le temps d'acheter les droits sur l'pisode, du coup tu tlcharges en toute lgalit.
Du coup, on pourrait tre puni parce qu'on tlcharge ce genre de contenu?
Et mme si quelqu'un achetait les droits plus tard, on peut nous reprocher d'avoir  profit de disposer de films ou sries tlchargs au moment o ils taient libre en France?

----------


## DoubleU

> Ah bon, parce qu'une publicit de 15s = 1 (le prix du titre) ? Ils doivent drlement tre bien financs les ayant-droit avec ce systme


Jveux bien des prcisions oui, car si le site est visit par un million de visiteurs unique, ca serait dja bien beau...

Ensuite, pour fonctionner, l'utilisateur doit cliquer pour choisir la pub qu'il veut voir. Donc, exit seedfuck pour gnrer du trafic.

----------


## DoubleU

> Je vais peut-tre dire une btise, mais quand on tlcharge une srie genre Dr House, heroes et autres, juste aprs leur premire diffusion aux states, personne n'a encore eu le temps d'acheter les droits sur l'pisode, du coup tu tlcharges en toute lgalit.
> Du coup, on pourrait tre puni parce qu'on tlcharge ce genre de contenu?
> Et mme si quelqu'un achetait les droits plus tard, on peut nous reprocher d'avoir  profit de disposer de films ou sries tlchargs au moment o ils taient libre en france?


Les droits sont achets bien avant la diffusion des pisodes  ::roll::

----------


## ManusDei

> Je vais peut tre dire une btise, mais quand on tlcharge une srie genre Dr House, heroes et autres, juste aprs leur premire diffusion aux states, personne n'a encore eu le temps d'acheter les droits sur l'pisode, du coup tu tlcharges en toute lgalit.
> Du coup, on pourrait tre puni parce qu'on tlcharge ce genre de contenu?


Les entreprises aux US ont les droits sur ces sries. La mettre en ligne c'est puni par la loi, et la rcuprer c'est galement puni. Parce que tu es de l'autre ct de la frontire, a ne lgalise pas ton action. Par contre, il y a peu de chances que les ayants droits aux US demandent ton extradition  ::mouarf::  , d'o l'ide (fausse) que c'est lgal ou tolr.

----------


## Invit

> Quelque chose me dit que tu vis en appartement, et qu'il fait au plus 20m. Sans compter le fait que tu dois avoir toutes tes machines dans la mme pice, et mme contre un unique mur.


Tu as tout faux.
Je rappelle que la loi a cr un dlit de dfaut de scurisation de sa connexion au web.Parait mme qu'il faut mettre un mouchard sur ordi   ::mouarf:: 
La premire scurit est de ne pas avoir de Wifi, et je constate que certain de mes voisins dsactive leur wifi par moment (ce n'est pas assez prudent).

----------


## ManusDei

> Je rappelle que la loi a cr un dlit de dfaut de scurisation de sa connexion au web.Parait mme qu'il faut mettre un mouchard sur ordi  
> La premire scurit est de ne pas avoir de Wifi, et je constate que certain de mes voisins dsactive leur wifi par moment (ce n'est pas assez prudent).


Et cette loi est merdique. Dans une maison avec un tage, avec 3 PC portables et un PC fixe, ainsi qu'une tl, j'ai pas envie de tirer des cbles RJ45 partout, surtout  chaque fois que quelqu'un dplace sa machine. J'ai pas non plus envie de sortir des cbles  chaque fois que quelqu'un passe avec un PC et veut utiliser internet avec sa machine.

Edit : Quiconque sacrifie sa libert pour plus de scurit ne mrite ni l'un ni l'autre, et n'aura aucun des deux. "Benjamin Franklin"
Je n'ai aucune envie de sacrifier ma libert de mouvement chez moi.

----------


## gmotw

> Et cette loi est merdique. Dans une maison avec un tage, avec 3 PC portables et un PC fixe, ainsi qu'une tl, j'ai pas envie de tirer des cbles RJ45 partout, surtout  chaque fois que quelqu'un dplace sa machine. J'ai pas non plus envie de sortir des cbles  chaque fois que quelqu'un passe avec un PC et veut utiliser internet avec sa machine.


Ben c'est pas grave, tu n'auras qu' installer le magnifique logiciel qui pourra t'innocenter.
... Oui, bon, ils n'ont pas encore fait les specs du logiciel, mais a va arriver!
... Oui, bon, ils vont commencer  envoyer les mails avant, mais l n'est pas la question.
...
Oh et puis zut, tu pourrais faire un effort, aussi hein! 

(  ::cry::  je vais finir par militer pour l'indpendance de la Bretagne, moi)

----------


## Rayek

> Ben c'est pas grave, tu n'auras qu' installer le magnifique logiciel qui pourra t'innocenter.
> ... Oui, bon, ils n'ont pas encore fait les specs du logiciel, mais a va arriver!
> ... Oui, bon, ils vont commencer  envoyer les mails avant, mais l n'est pas la question.
> ...
> Oh et puis zut, tu pourrais faire un effort, aussi hein! 
> 
> (  je vais finir par militer pour l'indpendance de la Bretagne, moi)


t'as oubli :

.. Oui bon, faudra que tu paies pour ce logiciel esp..n, euh ..., de scurisation

----------


## sparthane777

Pour en revenir aux sries comme dit plus haut, logiquement si c'est pass dans une chane amricaine, c'est que les droits ont t achets ? 
C'est l o le bon vieux magntoscope enregistrerait directement la srie et tu te dmerderai pour sous titrer tes sries.

De toute faon d'un point de vue moral, a ne me touche pas pour les sries car c'est dj sorti aux States.

Aprs je n'y peux rien si les mdias franais sont incomptents  ::roll::

----------


## gmotw

> t'as oubli :
> 
> .. Oui bon, faudra que tu paies pour ce logiciel esp..n, euh ..., de scurisation


Et j'ai aussi oubli:
...Oui bon, faudra que t'installes absolument Windows. De toute manire, si t'utilises autre chose, c'est que t'es un terroriste, donc tu l'auras bien cherch.

----------


## sparthane777

> Et j'ai aussi oubli:
> ...Oui bon, faudra que t'installes absolument Windows. De toute manire, si t'utilises autre chose, c'est que t'es un terroriste, donc tu l'auras bien cherch.


 ::mouarf:: 
a fait de la publicit pour Redmond sur le coup.

----------


## Invit

> Quiconque sacrifie sa libert pour plus de scurit ne mrite ni l'un ni l'autre, et n'aura aucun des deux. "Benjamin Franklin"
> Je n'ai aucune envie de sacrifier ma libert de mouvement chez moi.


Je me mfie de la justice expditive, quand on sait que l'adresse ip n'est pas (lgalement) une information personnelle   ::calim2::  on s'inquite de tout.
Et surtout d'une loi qui dclare le dfaut de scurisation comme tant un dlit  3000 d'amende. ::aie:: 
Quand au mouchard (le jour o il sortira cod avec les pieds) il sera trafiquable  et n'innocentera personne.Le mot pour cela en Franais est RACKET. Faire le naf, l'innocent, l'nerv version Zola qui accuse ne risque pas d'mouvoir ceux qui empocheront les amendes. ::cry::

----------


## nikau6

> Quand au mouchard (le jour ou il sortira cod avec les pieds) il sera trafiquable  et n'innocentera personne.


...ou tout le monde!

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 14.06.2010 par Katleen
La CNIL autorise les premiers ayants droits  collecter des adresses IP, la machine Hadopi se met en marche*

Quelques semaines aprs la mise en place de l'quipe charge de la mettre en oeuvre, la loi Hadopi semble prte  dcoller.

La CNIL (Commission nationale informatique et liberts) 
viendrait en effet d'autoriser les premiers ayant droits  collecter de manire automatise les adresses IP d'utilisateurs souponns de tlchargement illgal. Ceci leur permettra de ficher les contrevenants prsums pour ensuite en avertir Hadopi.

Concrtement, c'est la socit Trident Media Guard qui sera seule habilite  collecter ces adresses pour le compte des ayants droit.

La totalit des organisations ayant reu l'aval de la CNIL pour lancer leurs prospections n'est pas encore connue, nanmoins deux noms ont dj t confirms. 

La SPPF (Socit Civile des Producteurs de Phonogrammes en France) et la SCPP (Socit Civile des Producteurs Phonographiques) ont toutes deux confirm avoir vu leurs demandes acceptes.

D'autres socits auraient galement t notifies de cette "bonne nouvelle", reste  savoir lesquelles...

Manque toujours la publication au Journal officiel des dcrets dapplication, tape indispensable pour que Hadopi puisse commencer  envoyer ses e-mails aux internautes contrevenants.

La date officielle denvoi des premiers e-mails reste fixe au 21 juin (ironiquement, jour de la fte de la musique). 

L'taux se ressere petit  petit autour des "pirates" des droits d'auteur.

----------


## ixpe

Une petite news interessante : 
AccessOWeb Orange lance son outil de protection contre le tlchargement.

----------


## mverhaeghe

Pour rebondir sur le dernier commentaire, voici le lien que l'on m'a transfr ce matin : Hadopi : la solution anti P2P d'Orange laisse filtrer les IP de ses clients !
C'est pas beau a ?

----------


## Marco46

> L'taux se ressere petit  petit autour des "pirates" des droits d'auteur.


Houla oui alors.

Quel taux ! Ya vraiment de quoi mouiller les couches  ::aie::

----------


## bioinfornatics

pour les pv on doit recevoir un courrier avec accus de rception, si je n'ai pas reu le mail pour raison x ou y comment a se passe?

----------


## pi-2r

Bonjour,

qu'en est-il du fameux "mouchard" HADOPI ?

----------


## Marco46

> pour les pv on doit recevoir un courrier avec accus de rception, si j'ai pas reu le mail pour raison x ou y comment a se passe?


C'est de ta faute. Fallait lire les mails de ton adresse chez ton FAI.

----------


## bioinfornatics

@MarcoMachin
pour ce qui est du pv si tu pas reu par accus de rception c'est de leur faute.
Rien ne prouve que la personne qui lit (dans le cas ou il est lu) le mail est la personne vise.

----------


## Invit

> C'est de ta faute. Fallait lire les mails de ton adresse chez ton FAI.


selon quelle loi ? J'ai pas d'adresse mail chez numericable, a se passe comment ?

----------


## Marco46

> selon quelle loi ? J'ai pas d'adresse mail chez numericable, a se passe comment ?


D'aprs la loi HADOPI, si tu as un accs  Internet alors tu as une adresse mail chez cet oprateur et c'est  cette adresse que sont transmis les premiers avertissements.

a marche comme a :

1/ TMG relve ton adresse IP de tipiak-terroriste-anarcho-autonome-islamo-gauchiste-tueur-de-chanteurs-millionnaires sur les rseaux P2P
2/ TMG envoi  la Hadopi la liste des IP de tipiak-etc ...
3/ La Hadopi demande  tous les FAI lequel est responsable de cette IP. (a moins qu'il n'ait la liste des blocs IP dtenus par chaque FAI mais bon peu importe)
4/ Le FAI en question envoie  la Hadopi les coordonnes du tipiak-etc... avec l'email associe au compte.
5/ La Hadopi envoie automatiquement un premier mail, puis un deuxime, puis la lettre.

Tu n'as pas d'adresse chez ton FAI ? Mais c'est pas possible c'est crit dans la loi que tu en as une  ::aie:: 
A mon avis tu passeras directement  la case AR.




> pour ce qui est du pv si tu pas reu par accus de rception c'est de leu faute.
> Rien ne prouve que la personne qui lit (dans le cas ou il est lu) le mail est la personne vise.


Je pense qu'ils s'en foutent, le but est de terroriser le peuple, pas d'tre juste. Ils ont envoy leur avertissement en toute bonne foi. Aprs a passe au courrier avec AR.

----------


## Rayek

> Pour rebondir sur le dernier commentaire, voici le lien que l'on m'a transfr ce matin : Hadopi : la solution anti P2P d'Orange laisse filtrer les IP de ses clients !
> C'est pas beau a ?


Clair, les joueurs de wow ne pourront pas prendre cette option, vu que les mises  jours se tlchargent via un protocole bittorrent  ::aie::

----------


## watermy

> Clair, les joueurs de wow ne pourront pas prendre cette option, vu que les mises  jours se tlchargent via un protocole bittorrent


Mais si  ::): 
http://pro.clubic.com/legislation-lo...p-clients.html



> En pratique, l'installation du logiciel sur un seul PC pendant que l'on pirate sur un autre devrait donc tre une assurance anti-Hadopi  2 euros par mois. A ce prix-l, certains ne verront pas de raison de s'en priver.


Je suppose qu'il y a plus qu'a planqu son autre pc...





> Citation:
> Envoy par Katleen Erna Voir le message
> L'taux se ressere petit  petit autour des "pirates" des droits d'auteur.
> Houla oui alors.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Quel taux ! Ya vraiment de quoi mouiller les couches


+1  ::ccool::  Il reste le DDL, Streaming, VPN...

Mais a m'nerve toujours autant ce "coupable jusqu' la preuve du contraire".

----------


## benjani13

Et si toutes les personnes condamnes attaquent l'Hadopi pour dfaut de prsomption d'innocence?

----------


## gaetan_du_05

Franchement y a pas mieux que l'ip quoi ?

Parce qu'un "pseudo" qui change toutes les 24h que l'on peut usurper, cacher changer  volont ou tout simplement ne pas utiliser ^^( quoi a sert de chercher une ip quand il y en a pas  ::aie:: ) moi a ne me parait pas solide ;

Sans compter qu'il faut installer un spyware pour prouver son honntet et ben ! (qui de plus il va srement gnrer du trafic supplmentaire, sera peut-tre port que sous Windows et encore un peu plus de monopole et de cachoterie et pourquoi pas de nouveau fichier edvige ? aprs tout a n'en est pas loin des fichiers avec une adresse et les adresses de nos interlocuteurs)

Autant installer une web cam dans ma salle de bain directement relie au post de police du coin pour vrifier si je ne donne pas des cds de musique...

Et c'est quoi cet acharnement sur le p2p y a des rseaux irc beaucoup plus actifs !

Je trouve ce truc totalement bancal.

Je ne vois pas comment on peut contrler l'interconnexion de la majorit des rseaux du monde (sans compter que chacun fait ce qu'il veut sur son rseaux) ! Y a-t-il dj ne serait-ce qu'une personne pour essayer de grer les flux de marchandise mondiaux

Pourquoi vouloir tout contrler, tout grer ; et si on essayait de s'adapter plutt ? a vitera peut-tre un genre de "rchauffement climatique" d'internet  ::): .

----------


## gaetan_du_05

nan ! je pirate pas j'essaie de programmer un petit jeux 3d ^^

----------


## Marco46

> Sans compter qu'il faut installer un spyware pour prouver son honntet et ben !


C'est mieux que a, il faut installer un spyware *qui n'existe pas* pour prouver son honntet.

C'est toute la beaut de l'Hadopi.

----------


## supersnail

Oui, c'est la beaut d'Hadopi  ::zen:: 

De toute faon, je crois que cette loi va faire comme le match France/Mexique d'hier soir (du ct franais videmment  ::whistle::  )

Bref, une loi qui va coter cher, servir  rien (ou  punir des milliers d'innocents  cause des vilains-mchants-pas-beaux pirates qui volent les IP), pour que finalement le gouvernement se rende compte que cette loi est un gros fiasco.
Mais bon, OpenOffice le pare-feu nous protge bien  ::mrgreen:: 

Plus srieusement, ce qui me dsole, c'est que la CNIL, cense protger nos liberts, ait donn son accord sur cette loi  :8O: 
O va-t-on ?  ::calim2::  
* Part habiter en Finlande *

----------


## Rayek

> C'est mieux que a, il faut installer un spyware *qui n'existe pas* pour prouver son honntet.
> 
> C'est toute la beaut de l'Hadopi.


C'est mieux que a, il faut *acheter* et installer un spyware *qui n'existe pas* pour prouver son honntet.

Bin, quoi, vous croyez pas qu'ils vont faire a gratos non plus  ::roll::

----------


## Caly4D

> C'est mieux que a, il faut *acheter* et installer un spyware *qui n'existe pas* pour prouver son honntet.
> 
> Bin, quoi, vous croyez pas qu'ils vont faire a gratos non plus


 :8O:  
haha manquerai plus qu'il soit payant, j'espre que c'est une boutade de plus car si c'est bel et bien le cas la france est vraiment un super pays  ::ccool::  ....

----------


## bioinfornatics

je n'en veux pas  nos dputs dans leur globalit, mais il faut se rendre  l'vidence on vit dans un monde de plus en plus complexe ou la connaissance repose sur plusieurs catgories ne pouvant tre connues par *1* seul Homme.
Or ici comme dans d'autres domaines ils votes des lois dpassant largement leur comptence  ::?:  . Tant que le systme fonctionnera ainsi il y aura d'autre Hadopi et dans d'autre domaine que l'informatique.

----------


## Anomaly

> manquerai plus qu'il soit payant, j'espre que c'est une boutade de plus


Il a toujours t dit que le logiciel de scurisation serait payant. Donc non ce n'est pas une boutade, mais bien la triste ralit.

----------


## gaetan_du_05

::idea::  et si je prends l'adresse ip d'un serveur d'hadopi et que je tlcharge des trucks illicites et en donne que le spyware n'existe pas ils ne pourront pas prouver leur responsabilit et seront obligs  de couper leur propre abonnement  ::bug::

----------


## supersnail

> et si je prends l'adresse ip d'un serveur d'hadopi et que je tlcharge des trucks illicites et en donne que le spyware n'existe pas ils ne pourront pas prouver leur responsabilit et seront obligs  de couper leur propre abonnement


Ouais mais nan  ::aie::  .

Soit tu as de la chance, et ils ne relvent pas l'IP, soit (ce qui est trs probable) vont voir qu'un plaisantin a pris l'IP d'Hadopi, et enquter jusqu' ce qu'ils te retrouvent, et l tu risques bien plus qu'une coupure de connexion Internet (je dirais mme une coupure de connexion  la vie sociale, autrement dit la prison  ::aie:: )

Edit: les enfants ont mme droit  la propagande  :8O: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOhsnn1ou4A&feature=related"]YouTube- L'Hadopi prend les enfants pour des idiots avec Super Crapule[/ame]

Euh rassurez-moi: on est toujours dans un pays dmocratique,ou on a bascul dans un rgime totalitaire hyper-capitaliste?  ::calim2::

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 24.06.2010 par Katleen
Le volet pnal d'Hadopi n'est pas applicable en ltat, dnonce la CNIL qui continue de s'opposer partiellement au dispositif*

Hier, nos confrres de 20 Minutes ont organis un chat sur leur site Internet dont l'invit tait Yann Padova, le secrtaire gnral de la CNIL. 

L'homme a d'abord confirm la dernire information que nous vous avions transmise : la CNIL a effectivement autoris plusieurs ayants droits  procder  la collecte d'adresses IP de contrevenants prsums (pour les transmettre ensuite  l'Hadopi qui les soumettra aux FAI).

Pour le reste, il n'y est pas all avec le dos de la cuillre, dclarant fermement que la loi n'est "pas applicable en l'tat".

En effet, il rappelle que le dcret concernant la mise en oeuvre du pouvoir de sanction doit encore tre examin. Mais malgr cela, la Haute Autorit pourra tout de mme dbuter l'envoi des e-mails et lettres recommandes d'avertissement.

Interrog par un internaute, il a rappel les rserves mises par la CNIL quant aux activits de collecte d'addresses IP et de rpression d'Hadopi : Hadopi a t cre par une loi vote par le Parlement puis soumise au Conseil Constitutionnel. Elle simpose dsormais  tous y compris  la Cnil. Lorsque la Cnil a t saisie de lavant projet de loi, elle avait fait part dun certain nombre dobservations et de rserves. Son rle ne peut pas aller au del car le Gouvernement et le Parlement sont souverains.

Un Loi qu'on impose en quelque sorte...

Source : Le chat organis par 20minutes.fr

----------


## doublex

George Orwell en a rv. Hadopi le fait.

----------


## Mdinoc

Non, Orwell, c'est LOPPSI2 qui s'en occupe.

Dans le temps ils avaient l'pouvantail communiste. Puis l'pouvantail terroriste. Maintenant c'est l'pouvantail pdophile qu'ils agitent...

----------


## psychadelic

Le volet pnal d'Hadopi n'est pas applicable en ltat, dnonce la CNIL ...  ::roll:: 

Et "Ils" ne s'en rendent compte que maintenant  ::cfou:: 

Je me suis fait trait (ailleurs) de pirate, au seul motif d'tre contre cette loi,  mme en ayant prcis que j'tais contre le piratage...

De mauvaises loi, inapplicables, c'est la mdiocratie dans toute sa splendeur ! 
 ::wow::

----------


## Marco46

> Je me suis fait trait (ailleurs) de pirate, au seul motif d'tre contre cette loi,  mme en ayant prcis que j'tais contre le piratage...


a devait tre un forum de la SACEM ou des actionnaires d'Universal parce que chez les internautes on frise le 95% de rejet de la loi.

Il suffit de voir le sondage sur ce forum ...

----------


## psychadelic

Oui et non, je ne dirais pas ou, mais il y avait quelques musiciens dans ce forum, ce qui est paradoxal, puisqu'ils sont les premiers  tre "tondus" par la sacem...

----------


## Paenitentia

> Premier aveu : "Les pirates ne sont pas notre cible : ils sont plus forts que nous. Notre cible, ce sont les personnes ngligentes ou qui n'ont pas pleinement conscience d'avoir commis une infraction", a prcis Mireille Imbert-Quaretta.


http://www.lemonde.fr/culture/articl...0492_3246.html

En fait, c'est pas une loi, c'est une taxe pour "dfaut de connaissances informatiques".  ::aie::

----------


## Rayek

> http://www.lemonde.fr/culture/articl...0492_3246.html
> 
> En fait, c'est pas une loi, c'est une taxe pour "dfaut de connaissances informatiques".


Dire qu'on paie des impts pour a  ::roll:: 

500 000 pour les locaux de la Hadopi par an
+ 115 000 par an pour payer le prsidents de la commission (voir sur PcInpact ils ont fait un bon rsum)
+ Les futurs frais postaux (ils veulent 50 000 mails/recommand par mois  ::mouarf:: )
+ D'autres que j'ai oubli

Il ferait mieux d'utiliser ses sous pour ponger la dette de l'tat au lieu de dpenser ces sous pour des dinosaures

----------


## Jbx 2.0b

> "Les pirates ne sont pas notre cible : ils sont plus forts que nous. "





> "Si elle nous prvient que le poste a t scuris et qu'il n'y aura plus de problmes, a nous va !"


Ou comment demander au citoyen lambda de faire ce qu'ils sont incapables de faire avec des M/an. 
Nos .

----------


## sshpcl2

deja je trouve d'une stupidit sans nom de melanger technique et application du droits si droits il ya ...

ce qui m'inquiete est non pas seed-fuck puisque filtre un range c'est a la port du premier venus ..

tu filtre tu test l'activit sur un telechargement qui va dure de 15 minutes a 1 heure ca me parrais pas infaisable ..

pour les personnes ages qui ne savent pas parmtr leur connection et qui ont au hazard "le cable" comme fournisseur ..

je trouve ca limite cruel .. injuste 

clef wep pour certain vieux portable, e books obsolete ..

nul n'est sens ignor la loi puis nul n'est sens ignor les 3000 rfc .. 

de plus je met des soupon de corruption sur cette loi, avec de gros transfert financier a la clef d'ou a ou comment es ce financer ? qui va alimenter cette base ... 

de plus il va y avoir une derive technique, tout les deputs qui save deplac un curseur vont s'auto proclam expert .. ca fait peur.

une loi de fous

----------


## supersnail

Bref: t'as bien rsum les 4 pages prcdentes  ::mouarf:: 

C'est toute la beaut d'Hadopi, a  ::zen::

----------


## Rayek

> Pour rebondir sur le dernier commentaire, voici le lien que l'on m'a transfr ce matin : Hadopi : la solution anti P2P d'Orange laisse filtrer les IP de ses clients !
> C'est pas beau a ?


Rip la solution Anti P2P

Mme pas un mois de vie  ::mouarf::

----------


## xian21

Et alors un mois apres le debut d'hadopi les premires lettres sont parties?

----------


## Rayek

Frdric Mitterrand :  a marche trs bien Hadopi !

Sauf que c'est prvu pour septembre maintenant, sont un peu  la bourre  ::aie::  ::mouarf::

----------


## doublex

_ I am not a number. I am a free man!
_ mouhahaha!

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 30.07.2010 par Katleen
Hadopi est oprationnel depuis le 28 juillet, une consultation publique sur les "moyens de scurisation" lance cette semaine*

Comme nous vous en informions il y a quelques mois, il manquait un dcret  la Haute Autorit pour qu'elle puisse tre mise en place. Ce dcret a t publi le 28 juillet au journal officiel.

Hadopi entre donc finalement en phase "active".

Dans quelques jours, les ayant-droits (musiciens, labels, etc) pourront porter plainte contre les personnes piratant leurs oeuvres. 

Les quatre organisations de la musique (SCPP, SPPF, SACEM et SDRM) prvoient de transmettre 25 000 saisines par jour (saisines auxquelles l'Hadopi devrait rpondre par des e-mails de mise en garde "dans un dlai maximum de deux mois").

En plus du volet rpressif, chaque internaute tomb dans les filets de la Haute Autorit devra "mettre en place des moyens de scurisation contre le tlchargement illgal".

Ces moyens n'ont toujours pas t dvoils et restent un mystre, et sont sujet  une consultation publique (impose par la loi) qui a t lance cette semaine.

Le problme tant que les premiers avertissements seront envoys avant que ces moyens ne soient connus des contrevenants prsums. L'Etat semble mettre encore la charrue avant les boeufs...

L'Hadopi semble nanmoins trs bien remplir son effet d'pouvantail. Un sondage men par l'Ifop il y a un mois a reu 6% de rponses positives  la question suivante : Dans lhypothse o vous auriez lhabitude de tlcharger illgalement, risquer la suspension de votre abonnement ou une amende de 1.500 euros vous ferait-il renoncer  cette pratique?.

Une belle victoire pour le ministre de la culture Frdric Mitterrand, qui voit en la Haute Autorit avant tout un "outil pdagogique".

Les premiers e-mails d'avertissement seront envoys au plus tard le 27 septembre, selon le NouvelObs.

A noter, concernant la consultation, qu'elle ne sera pas publie sur Internet. Le document d'tape n'est fourni qu'aux professionnels qui le demandent par e-mail,  l'adresse consultation-sfh@hadopi.net 

Source : Le dernier dcret publi

----------


## ManusDei

> [B][COLOR="Red"]
> L'Hadopi semble nanmoins trs bien remplir son effet d'pouvantail. Un sondage men par l'Ifop il y a un mois a reu 6% de rponses positives  la question suivante : Dans lhypothse o vous auriez lhabitude de tlcharger illgalement, risquer la suspension de votre abonnement ou une amende de 1.500 euros vous ferait-il renoncer  cette pratique?.


Possible, mais pour l'instant le risque me semble ngligeable, non ?

----------


## Floral

> par Katleen
> L'Hadopi semble nanmoins trs bien remplir son effet d'pouvantail. Un sondage men par l'Ifop il y a un mois a reu 6% de rponses positives  la question suivante : Dans lhypothse o vous auriez lhabitude de tlcharger illgalement, risquer la suspension de votre abonnement ou une amende de 1.500 euros vous ferait-il renoncer  cette pratique?.


6%? a me semble bien peu pour qualifier ceci de victoire.



> Une belle victoire pour le ministre de la culture Frdric Mitterrand, qui voit en la Haute Autorit avant tout un "outil pdagogique".


Voila quelque chose qui me choque, "pdagogique": "Ensemble des mthodes utilises pour duquer les enfants et les adolescents", les Franais sont-ils tous des ados pr-pubres et rebelles aux yeux de nos instances gouvernementales?

----------


## Guntha

> 6%? a me semble bien peu pour qualifier ceci de victoire


EDIT: rien, j'ai trs mal lu la question.

Mais chaque interview peut valuer le "risque"  sa manire, ce qui rend ce sondage un peu inutile :/

----------


## Rayek

Va falloir qu'ils se mettent d'accord un peu tous car l'envoi des premiers mails est plus prvu au mois de septembre.

Sinon en clair le sondage indique que 94% des personnes continueront  tlcharger malgr l'pe de la coupure au dessus de leur tte... Sacre victoire  ::mouarf::

----------


## Thorna

> Une belle victoire pour le ministre de la culture Frdric Mitterrand, qui voit en la Haute Autorit avant tout un "outil pdagogique".


Bah, je ne vais pas ergoter sur la dfinition du mot pdagogie, mais je me dis que l'Hadopi et ses X centaines de millions d'euros auraient sans doute t bien plus efficaces pdagogiquement s'ils avaient servi  payer des profs ou des instits, des salles de cours et des pions !

----------


## Floral

Tout  fait d'accord. Ou la recherche.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Dans le temps ils avaient l'pouvantail communiste. Puis l'pouvantail terroriste. Maintenant c'est l'pouvantail pdophile qu'ils agitent...


L'essentiel c'est qu'il y ait une dtestation mdiatique. Peu importe laquelle, d'ailleurs. D'ailleurs le terme m'a toujours fait tiquer : une "philie" qui n'est donc pas une "rastie" est-elle si abominable ? N'allez pas mettre des peintures de Le Caravage et des marbres de Ganymde sur votre site Web, on vous accuserait de touche (h)ado pipi  ::aie:: 




> Dire qu'on paie des impts pour a 
> 
> 500 000 pour les locaux de la Hadopi par an
> + 115 000 par an pour payer le prsidents de la commission (voir sur PcInpact ils ont fait un bon rsum)
> + Les futurs frais postaux (ils veulent 50 000 mails/recommand par mois )
> + D'autres que j'ai oubli


Oui, je croyais qu'ils devaient "rduire les dpenses publiques" au lieu de donner des bons postes bien pays  leurs copains. Dans mon patelin (Toulouse) ils ne savent faire que a : construire en permanence des palais  bureaucrates pendant que le reste de l'conomie plonge  ::calim2::

----------


## om

> Ces moyens n'ont toujours pas t dvoils et restent un mystre, et sont sujet  une consultation publique (impose par la loi) qui a t lance cette semaine.
> 
> A noter, concernant la consultation, qu'elle ne sera pas publie sur Internet. Le document d'tape n'est fourni qu'aux professionnels qui le demandent par e-mail,  l'adresse consultation-sfh@hadopi.net


Ma contribution  l'analyse des spcifications : Le logiciel HADOPI est impossible.

----------


## Odledieu

> L'Hadopi semble nanmoins trs bien remplir son effet d'pouvantail. Un sondage men par l'Ifop il y a un mois a reu 6% de rponses positives  la question suivante : Dans lhypothse o vous auriez lhabitude de tlcharger illgalement, risquer la suspension de votre abonnement ou une amende de 1.500 euros vous ferait-il renoncer  cette pratique?.


Ah ? j'avais lu 69% moi au lieux de 6%.

En tout cas c'est ce que j'ai lu : >ici<

----------


## Invit1

Bonjour,

Sans vouloir faire hurler tout le monde (quoique cela va arriver vite  ::P:  ), je me pose une question trs intressante...

Puisque c'est illgale, c'est donc interdit (oui, des heures de rflexion)

Dans ce cas, le fait de tlcharger outre les dommages financiers dont ne discuterons pas, nous rend alors hors la loi.

D'une part, je ne vois pas le mal  s'outiller pour rtablir "l'ordre" et d'autre part, si c'est soit trop chre, ou soit contre le mode conomique des major, ben ne pas acheter et ne pas couter reste le meilleurs moyen de lutter non ?

En effet, toute l'nergie est mis sur le fait de lutter contre des pirate qui eux mme lutte pour ne pas se faire prendre.

Alors que promouvoir l'achat en ligne via des site lgaux eux peut permettre de faire valuer les choses.

Mais peut-tre certains sont-ils aussi immatures qu'ils diront (ils l'ont dj dit d'ailleurs) : "oui, mais moi, j'aime bien cette chanson, ce chanteur, ce groupe. Pourquoi m'en priverai-je ?"

Alors, navement je rpondrais... "Oui, mais moi, j'aime bien cette voiture, cette moto. Pourquoi m'en priverai-je ?"

Un bien et un bien. Qu'il soit matriel ou intellectuel, cela reste un bien rgis par des droit de proprit.

Pirater est voler. Rien de plus, rien de moins.

Je sais fort bien que je serai cit et critiqu. Mais qu'importe. Toute la discussion tourne autour du droit d'tre dans l'illgalit. Un comble non ?

Quant au dtournement de connection wifi, il conviendrait peut-tre de rendre des dispositions intelligentes comme stopper le wifi si on ne s'en sert pas.

Et tirer un cble pour trs souvent 50 cm entre la base et le PC, cela n'ai pas des plus difficile non ?

Mme si je e crois pas  l'efficacit d'HADOPI (mais alors, pas du tout), il n'en reste pas moins qu'il existe la NETIQUETTE. L'aurait-on oubli ?

voilou, histoire de faire rler beaucoup de mauvaise fois.
Couik

----------


## om

> Un bien et un bien. Qu'il soit matriel ou intellectuel, cela reste un bien rgis par des droit de proprit.
> 
> Pirater est voler. Rien de plus, rien de moins.


Tu fais la mme erreur que les majors qui comparent le partage dun fichier audio avec le vol dune baguette de pain (un vol cest une soustraction, une copie cest une multiplication).


Supposons qu'on invente une machine qui duplique les objets matriels. Plus personne ne serait pauvre, plus personne ne mourrait de faim (il suffirait de dupliquer les oranges, les baguettes de pain). Les bases de l'conomie de distribution seraient totalement dmolies, les entreprises alimentaires, automobiles, de vtements crieraient au scandale : tout le monde serait capable de copier la voiture de son voisin. D'ailleurs, que deviendrait l'argent? Tout le monde serait capable de copier ses billets et ses pices...

Faudrait-il nier les avantages induis par cette volution, et tenter  tout prix de les restreindre et de les interdire, en traitant de pirates ceux qui copient une orange? Tout ceci afin de prserver les modles conomiques adapts au monde d'avant cette innovation?

Ou faudrait-il rflchir  une socit adapte  cette volution?


Ce que tu appelles le "piratage" n'est rien d'autre que l'usage commun des uvres dans une socit o la rvolution numrique aurait t prise en compte.

Mais la transition est brutale, beaucoup trop brutale pour avoir le temps de mettre en place des mesures justes et adaptes. Pas pour l'interdire, mais pour l'accompagner. Du coup, le choix qui est fait  court terme est de tenter d'empcher une rvolution qui a dj eu lieu. C'est vou  l'chec.

C'est ce que m'a appris la loi Hadopi. Avant je pensais que le piratage, c'tait mal, mais que c'tait difficilement rversible car trs rpandu ("et puis aprs tout, tout le monde le fait"). Maintenant, j'ai compris que ce n'est que l'usage normal qui rencontre la rsistance des modles d'avant la dmatrialisation...

Comme quoi, Albanel avait raison, la loi Hadopi tait pdagogique !

----------


## Invit1

Alors changeons "voler" par "contrefaire"... Cela reste illgal

Alors pourquoi tant de soucis avec les copyright de Microsoft (ici c'est une exemple) ?

Par contre, la transition est effectivement brutale et les Majors encore trs en retard  ::P: 

Il n'en reste pas moins que d'un cot je trouve normal de lutter contre ce piratage, ou ce plagia, ou ce contrefait est normal, pour que chacun comprennent hormis les problme<s les majors (qui ne concerne que les majors et les contractants), le fait de discuter en premier lieu avec les auteurs serait une bonne chose en leur montrant les bien fait de la vente en ligne (vente = payer)

Mais qui parmi tous les contrefacteurs (tlchargeurs) payeraient ?
Je ne suis pas persuad que beaucoup le fasse...

Le dbat reste difficile ds que l'on touche au porte-monnaie. Et il y a une diffrence entre tlcharger un peu pour couter et tlcharger tout le temps pour collectionner...

Certainement un drapage des habitudes.

Je suis  la fois contre HADOPIE qui est dj vou  l'echec de par les conplication technique et les VPN. Mais aussi contre le tlchargement qui au final n'est justifi que par des "moi pas content alors moi prend" alors qu'en ralit, il n'y a pas que les musiques ou films qui sont concerns

Quid des tlchargement de jeux, d'OS (windows entre autre) de soft...

Une simple question  vous, informaticiens mritent qui vivaient de par vos dveloppements... que feriez vous si je copiais vos softs et le partageais ?

Je reste convaincu que nous sommes trs en retard sur les moyens de vente... mais je reste aussi convaincu que la lutte pour la libert (enfin cette libert) profite plus  des pirates qui diffuse qu'au copieurs...

Voilou

----------


## om

> Il n'en reste pas moins que d'un cot je trouve normal de lutter contre ce piratage, ou ce plagia, ou ce contrefait est normal, pour que chacun comprennent hormis les problme<s les majors (qui ne concerne que les majors et les contractants), le fait de discuter en premier lieu avec les auteurs serait une bonne chose en leur montrant les bien fait de la vente en ligne (vente = payer)


Ce qu'ils imposent, ce n'est pas simplement de payer, c'est de restreindre les usages pour forcer les gens  utiliser un seul canal de distribution, car leur modle conomique est bas sur la vente de copies (alors que la copie est accessible  tous pour un cot nul).

Au final, avec toutes ces menaces pour "sensibiliser" les gens  payer (alors que de toute faon ils peuvent avoir le contenu gratuitement), plutt que de dire :

_ acceptez nos moyens de contrle de la copie et notre surveillance, utilisez nos canaux de distribution pour avoir accs  nos contenus, ne les partagez pas, tout ceci afin que les auteurs soient rmunrs_ 

(a donne vachement envie, non?)

Il ne serait peut-tre pas stupide de dire :

_"acceptez de rmunrer les auteurs (pay-what-you-want), et diffusez le contenu au plus grand nombre"_





> Une simple question  vous, informaticiens mritent qui vivaient de par vos dveloppements... que feriez vous si je copiais vos softs et le partageais ?


Tu parles  ceux qui vivent de leurs dveloppement, ou uniquement le sous-ensemble qui vivent de la revente de la copie de ceux-ci?
Moi je suis dans une SSII, donc je fais des logiciels interne pour des entreprises, c'est un peu le modle propritaire (mme si on n'en revend pas de copie, vu qu'il n'y a qu'une seule utilisation du logiciel). Mais d'autres font des dveloppements dans des SSLL ou autres socits qui ne vivent pas de la revente de copies.




> mais je reste aussi convaincu que la lutte pour la libert (enfin cette libert) profite plus  des pirates qui diffuse qu'au copieurs...


La question de la libert sur Internet dpasse de trs loin les petits enjeux commerciaux  court terme.

Je te conseille le livre Confessions d'un voleur crit par Laurent Chemla en 2002, mais qui est on ne peut plus d'actualit. Le livre est en accs libre (mais pas sous licence libre), et galement  acheter en version papier. J'attends d'ailleurs mon exemplaire par la poste que j'ai command la semaine dernire (comme quoi, a peut tre gratuit, a n'empche pas d'acheter).

----------


## Invit1

Bonjour (re  ::D:  )

O voit-on l'obligation de n'utiliser qu'un seul canal ?

Si aujourd'hui certaines oeuvres snt l'exclusivit d'un seul canal, rien n'empche d'en crer un. Mais encore faut-il le vouloir, se donner les moyens et accepter effectivement de payer.

Mais l, payer, c'est a le soucis.... Personne ne veut payer

Quand je parle des informaticien, ce ne sont pas le revendeur qui ne sont pas informaticien mais vendeurs, mais belle et bien de developpeurs qui vivent de leur dveloppement. Ils en vendent un et hop plus de recette...

J. Haliday a fait l'impasse sur ce qu'il a fait dans le pass de fait  des contrats. Cela ne l'a pas empcher de recommencer.

Personne ne peut arguer le fait d'tre interdit d'ouvrir de nouveau canaux avec ce qui n'est sous contrat avec les majors.

Il faut relever les manches et le faire.

L, Hadopi ne servirait plus  rien, les Majors seront soit en fin de vie, soit dans l'obligation de s'adapter. Mais encore une fois, beaucoup refuseraient de payer pour de nouvelles causes obscures...

Mais pas de remarques pour les jeux ? les OS ?

Voilou
couik

----------


## Jedai

> O voit-on l'obligation de n'utiliser qu'un seul canal ?
> 
> Si aujourd'hui certaines oeuvres snt l'exclusivit d'un seul canal, rien n'empche d'en crer un. Mais encore faut-il le vouloir, se donner les moyens et accepter effectivement de payer.


Rien n'empche ? On voit que tu es parfaitement au courant du cadre lgal actuel... Peut-tre serait-il intressant de te renseigner et de lire quelques uns des ouvrages qui t'ont t proposs avant d'expliquer que le problme est "simplement" que tout le monde refuse de payer (payer avec quoi ? Penses-tu vraiment que la majorit des Franais ont les ressources actuellement pour financer leur consommation culturelle au tarif des majors tout en gardant un niveau de vie dcent ?).

Soyons clair, je ne suis pas en train de dnier tout moyen de subsistance aux crateurs, je critique un systme o les intermdiaires (les majors, ou plutt leurs actionnaires) s'en mettent plein les poches aux dtriment  la fois des auteurs et des consommateurs. L'apparition d'un nouveau mode de diffusion menaant leur contrle provoque alors fatalement leur ire et la mise en branle de leur poids mdiatique pour le prsenter comme le mal absolu (la piraterie dans le pass a faisait des vrais morts/viols/vols). Tout ceci est bien naturel, ce qui est plus dur  avaler c'est que nos politiques protgent ces intrts-l au lieu de chercher  mettre en place des alternatives qui profiteraient  la fois aux consommateurs (les citoyens qu'ils sont censs servir) et aux auteurs. Et non,  notre chelle, nous n'y pouvons pas grand chose, le cadre lgal actuel n'est pas favorable aux alternatives (qui ont t tent, cf Jamendo et autres) et le matraquage mdiatique orchestr par les majors n'est pas contrebalanc par un discours tatique quilibr.

-- 
Jeda

----------


## Invit1

Nous en sommes tous l.

Mais je sais, le monde est pourrit, les politiques, tous des vendus... etc...

Pourquoi je ne peux pas emmener mes enfants en vacances ?
Pourquoi je ne peux pas acheter les vtements de marques ?
Pourquoi je fume (ha l, on peut en faire des conomie  ::P:  )

Non, la raison financire en disant que c'est trop chre alors je me sert n'est pas une bonne raison !

Ne pas acheter provoque une baisse des prix. Vouloir  tous prix (sans je de mots) en copiant, piratant (on choisira le mot que l'on veut) ne fait que dmontrer la valeur d'une oeuvre et justifie aux yeux de certains Majors le prix.

Non, non et non, qu'on ne m'explique pas le prix pour justifier la btise car dans ce cas, il faut regarder aussi la vie de famille qui disparait au nom de l'inutile (le jeux vido).

Avant, il n'y avais pas tant de technologie et les gens taient plus proche les uns des autres, la notion de famille existait. Aujourd'hui, un formidable outil de communication qu'est internet sert  s'isoler, s'enfermer... et quid des relation vrai entre gens non virtuels ?

En plus, en terme de culture, on ne me la fait pas... un jeux vido culturel ? Des cacas bruyants qu'on appel musique pour les uns, chef d'oeuvre pour d'autres ou encore du boucan pour les dernier n'a rien de culturel

C'est un outil de loisir et de divertissement ayant pour but de faire du fric et rien que du fric.

Nous vivons dans une socit de consommation pousse  l'extrme par la pub et comme des gros boeufs, nous fonons tte baiss dedans.

Allons, d'autres loisirs existent...

Les prix de la "musique" (pas des jeux, des programmes informatique, des OS...)

Regardons le prix des disques de nos parents et mettons en relation avec leurs revenus. je ne suis pas persuad d'une changement...
Sauf que le support aujourd'hui permet un plus grand nombre de musique dessus... mais pour le reste... plein de musique caca...

Et de toute faon, hormis les dites oeuvres, reste le cas des jeux (vraiment utile ? rien d'autre existent pour s'amuser ?) des soft comme des taitement de texte (il n'en existe pas des gratuit trs bien fait pour des particulier ? est-ce indispensable d'avoir la derniere de la derniere version du dit logiciel ? - OS, TTX, tableurs... etc... - )

Non, ne parlons pas que de musique, ce serait trop simple... aussi de tout ce qui se copie sur la toile...

l, on verra que le problme est tout autre...

Je confirme tre contre HADOPI mais comme je l'ai dj dit : la mauvaise foi permanente de chacun fait natre une ignominie  peine viable appel HADOPI

Merci  tous ceux qui argumente derrire leur PC qui ont eux les moyens de payer mais qui on en sais pourquoi estimes qu'il devrait avoir plus pour moins chre...

J'avoue ne pas tre contre, mais pourquoi un tel raisonnement juste pour une partie de ce qui se vend ?

Non, les arguments ne sont pas bons. u pire, ils sont si mal prsent car cach par d'autres actions non justifiables qu'ils (les arguments ne valent plus un clou)

Si les habitudes ne changent pas, alors HADOPI se renforcera et l, on pourra dire que la libert disparait car les connection seront tellement brides que personne ne pourra plus rien faire... (ha ce bon vieux minitel  ::P: )

Bon, c'est limite du troll pour certain, mais chacun dfendant son droit  tre lgalement malhonnte...

Bref, certain veulent la rvolution... hop demain tout change...
Pour d'autre, ben impossible de faire voluer

Pour moi, oui, cela va voluer. Oui les majors aurnt de moins en moins de profit. Et oui, la vente d'oeuvres (pas de jeux et autres) qui ne seront pas dtenues par les majors pourra ce faire... mais le monde ne <s'est pas fait en un seul jour...

Bref, inutile de continuer la discussion, j'ai torts, je m'en rend bien compte, il faut pirater..., copier, voler (oops, ce n'est pas du vole, juste une contrefaon...)

Vous me dcevez car vous ne prenez qu'un bout du sujet et cachez l'autre.
Il faut tout prendre ! et faire le mnage chez soi (je l'ai dj dit il y a longtemps... mais comme aujourd'hui, je provoque et on me parle de culture... Quelle utopie...
C'est vrais que la copie de Wondows 7 et une oeuvre d'art, de mme pour le progiciel de gestion...

Voilou
Je suis de plus en plus du de ses <discussion o l'on refuse de regarder plus loin que son nombril...

Donc ceci est ma dernire locution, je vous laisse dans la mdiocrit de pas mal d'arguments (heureusement pas tous), avec vos larges illres, se voilant la fasse pour ne pas voir ce qui est rellement copier...

Bye

----------


## Gnoce

> Donc ceci est ma dernire locution, je vous laisse dans la mdiocrit de pas mal d'arguments (heureusement pas tous), avec vos larges illres, se voilant la fasse pour ne pas voir ce qui est rellement copier...


Et bien et bien,

Tu te fermes  la discussion car elle ne va pas dans ton sens (sens rtro) c'est dommage. Votre discussion tait trs intressante, une sorte de rsum des pages prcdentes  ::mrgreen:: .

----------


## Louis Griffont

Ce que visiblement, ceux qui prnent "les copies sont gratuites" alors pourquoi est-ce que je les paierai oublie, c'est que le prix d'une marchandise est calcul par rapport au nombre de vente.

*om* les logiciels uniques que tu dveloppes pour tes clients, combien cotent-ils ? Compares ce prix avec le prix d'un Windows, tout en regardant ce que fait ton logiciel et ce que fait Windows. 

Je parie que la complexit d'un Windows (avec tous les outils packags) dpassent de loin celle de tes logiciels, pourtant le prix de ton logiciel dpasse  trs largement celui de Windows ? Pourquoi ? Justement parce que Microsoft table sur la vente de nombreuses COPIES afin de rentrer dans ses frais.

Regardes le prix d'un tableau de Picasso... des centaines de millions de dollars. Pourquoi ? Parce qu'il ne peut pas tre copi ! Il est unique ! Si on appliquait ce mode  la chanson, alors chaque enregistrement serait unique et couterait des millions, et seul une personne pourrait l'couter. Aprs, il existerait des "muses audio" dans lesquels  certaines heures et pour un prix plus ou moins modiques, il serait possible d'couter certaines oeuvres. 

Le modle des copies n'est peut-tre pas parfait, mais il permet autant aux artistes (et toutes les personnes ncessaires  l'enregistrement) de vivre, tout en permettant au plus grand nombre d'en profiter, contrairement aux oeuvres d'art telles les tableaux ou les sculptures.

----------


## Caly4D

Il faudrait donc si je suis ton raisonnement que plus personne ne prenne de l'essence pour en voir le prix diminu, c'est tellement simple que je me demande pourquoi personne ne le fait ! (ceci dit je vais au boulot en vlo donc je suis pour se genre de chose  ::aie:: )




> vraiment utile ? rien d'autre existent pour s'amuser ?


Peut tu m'expliquer pourquoi se genre de phrase existe dans ton argumentaire ?
A part nerver les gens et pass pour un vieux shnok en quoi a fait voluer le dbat bas simple en rien.
Qu'es que sa peux te foutre si des gens prfre rester chez eux  jouer toute la journe? 
Quel est le rapport entre hadoppi et le fait que des gens prfre avoir des relation sociale virtuel (via internet) plutt que rel? 

Rien qu'avec ses quelques phrase dissminer dans ton  discourt tu  rduit  nant tout le reste de "argumentaire" (dont certains argument tait valable) et te fait passer au yeux de tous (ou du moins  mes yeux) comme un vieux con 

alors pour le 



> Je suis de plus en plus du de ses <discussion o l'on refuse de regarder plus loin que son nombril...


il faudrait peut etre commencer par soit mme et accepter les diffrences des autres tant que ses diffrences ne sont pas discriminatoire, mais bon soyons en conscient la discrimination tu as l'air de t'y connaitre

C'est grosso modo pour ses raison que je ne vais pas argumenter avec toi plus que a, peut tre que si tu fait un post en mettant  pars tes prjuger et ton discours discriminatoire alors l oui je sortirai des arguments probant et on fera des dbat de laus, mais dans le contexte actuel te ton intervention tu devras te contenter de mon mon opinion gnrale sur le sujet.

J'tais un pirate des l'age de 8ans, bas oui  8ans javais compris que l'on pouvait r-enregistrer sur les cassette audio, ducoup je me fessai plein de cassette avec les musiques que j'aimais prise sur la radio sans jamais avoir pay le moindre droit d'auteur.

La vritable raison pour laquelle je "pirate"  ::roll::  c'est que a fait chier les major et qu'ils perdent de l'argent et que cela va dans le sens de mon idologie politique.

Pour info :  j'ai une copie lgal de windows 7, les films que je tlcharge ne sont pas vendu en france, je finance les artistes que j'aime en achetant leur t-shirt et surtout, surtout en allants les voir en concert se qui en gnrale me permet par la mme occasion d'acheter leur cd moins chre (5e-10e). 
les jeux que je tlcharge sont soit des abandonwares ou par envie de les tester avant de les acheter.
Merde en fait quand je rflchis je suis trs loin d tre un pirate et mon tlchargement est plus qu' occasionnel, mais je soutiens ceux qui le font et les encourages  continuer  ::aie::

----------


## Caly4D

> Regardes le prix d'un tableau de Picasso... des centaines de millions de dollars. Pourquoi ? Parce qu'il ne peut pas tre copi ! Il est unique !


pfft dis pas nimp des faussaire peuvent reproduire un tableau de tel facon que sans analyse scientifique il serait impossible de distinguer le vrais du faux  
La seule raison pour laquelle tout le monde n'as pas un picasso chez lui c'est parsque c'est quasiment autant condamnable qu'un vol  main arm  (outre le fait de trouver un bon faussaire)

----------


## Louis Griffont

> pfft dis pas nimp des faussaire peuvent reproduire un tableau de tel facon que sans analyse scientifique il serait impossible de distinguer le vrais du faux  
> La seule raison pour laquelle tout le monde n'as pas un picasso chez lui c'est parsque c'est quasiment autant condamnable qu'un vol  main arm  (outre le fait de trouver un bon faussaire)


Tu donnes l'argument toi mme. La copie coute aussi chre que l'original. 

Mais, bon, les voleurs sont des voleurs. Qui vole un oeuf vole un boeuf, disait ma grand-mre.

----------


## Caly4D

oui car c'est pas trs rependu et fortement surveiller.

Rend la copie des uvres d'art lgal (je suis pour  :;):  ) et demain tu trouveras des picasso  1000eu  (j'ai mis 1000eu pour ceux qui utiliserai les techniques et les peinture de l'poque, avec des peinture moderne t'en trouvera surement  100eu)

j'aimerais bien avoir des picassos chez moi !

----------


## Rayek

> oui car c'est pas trs rependu et fortement surveiller.
> 
> Rend la copie des uvres d'art lgal (je suis pour  ) et demain tu trouveras des picasso  1000eu  (j'ai mis 1000eu pour ceux qui utiliserai les techniques et les peinture de l'poque, avec des peinture moderne t'en trouvera surement  100eu)
> 
> j'aimerais bien avoir des picassos chez moi !


Euh ... ca existe dj la copie lgale d'uvre d'art.
La seul chose c'est qu'ils n'ont pas le droit de faire une copie dans les mmes dimensions que l'original (J'avais vu une mission qui en parlait, et une bonne partie venait de ....chine ...).

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Rend la copie des uvres d'art lgal (je suis pour  )!


C'est exactement cela. Rendre le vol lgal, le crime autoris... bref, supprimons la socit, vivons dans l'anarchie !

----------


## Caly4D

> C'est exactement cela. Rendre le vol lgal, le crime autoris... bref, supprimons la socit, vivons dans l'anarchie !


en quoi la copie d'un picasso c'est du vol  :8O: . 
Tu crois qu'il touche des droit d'auteur ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Caly4D

@Rayek ah oui a existe et et  et bien il sont  moins de 500e voir mme  moins de 50e en fonction des sites.
dommage qu'il n'y a pas mes prfrer  (et trs peux de picasso  ::cry:: ) sinon j'en aurais bien pris un.


donc M Griffon je suppose que tu considres ses personnes comme des voleur et des escroc ?  ::roll:: 



ps : si les hommes taient des sages l'on n'aurai ni besoin d'argent ni de politiciens et ont vivraient tous dans l' anarchie. On appelle cela une utopie, mais je t'invite  tudier de plus prs se mot que tu connais si mal puisque tu confond anarchie et chaos qui sont deux chose compltement diffrente.

----------


## om

> *om* les logiciels uniques que tu dveloppes pour tes clients, combien cotent-ils ? Compares ce prix avec le prix d'un Windows, tout en regardant ce que fait ton logiciel et ce que fait Windows.


Oui, au total le projet se chiffre en centaines de milliers d'euros. C'est plus cher que Windows.




> Je parie que la complexit d'un Windows (avec tous les outils packags) dpassent de loin celle de tes logiciels, pourtant le prix de ton logiciel dpasse  trs largement celui de Windows ? Pourquoi ? Justement parce que Microsoft table sur la vente de nombreuses COPIES afin de rentrer dans ses frais.


Oui, et GNU/Linux dpasse aussi de trs loin la complexit du programme que je fais. Et c'est gratuit, et surtout libre.

Au passage, je lis souvent que "certains cherchent  justifier le piratage". Je ne "pirate" pas, je n'utilise que des logiciels libres (mme les logiciels gratuits non-libres je n'en veux pas). Donc ce n'est pas mon but. Je remets juste en cause la logique qui mne  appeler ceci du "piratage".




> Le modle des copies n'est peut-tre pas parfait, mais il permet autant aux artistes (et toutes les personnes ncessaires  l'enregistrement) de vivre, tout en permettant au plus grand nombre d'en profiter, contrairement aux oeuvres d'art telles les tableaux ou les sculptures.


La dmatrialisation a permis  tous de copier, car un contenu numrique est intrinsquement copiable. Vendre de la copie dans un tel environnement est suicidaire. Ce qui pose problme, c'est que c'tait le modle conomique du monde matriel, a remet tout en cause. Avant, il fallait passer par les distributeurs pour obtenir une copie, plus maintenant.

De la mme manire, si demain on inventait un tlporteur qui permettait  chacun de se dplacer d'un point A  un point B instantanment et gratuitement, il serait illusoire de vendre comme service un dplacement en avion ou en train. On pourrait faire toutes les sensibilisations du monde, en expliquant qu'en se tlportant gratuitement on va faire perdre des emplois  la SNCF et chez Air France, c'est inluctable, la valeur d'un "dplacement" serait intrinsquement nul, ce serait invendable.

Ce qui a de la valeur, c'est l'uvre en elle-mme (cette valeur n'est d'ailleurs pas forcment essentiellement montaire), ce n'est pas son support. Le problme, c'est que financer/rmunrer l'uvre en elle-mme est dlicat. Jusqu'ici, dans le monde matriel, l'uvre tait forcment fixe sur un support (un livre par exemple, ou un CD), il suffisait donc de faire payer le support, et l'uvre tait paye (le crateur en touchait seulement une toute petite partie, mais c'est un autre problme)... On vitait donc le problme en vendant chaque instance de l'uvre, plutt que de financer l'uvre.

Mais Internet a fondamentalement redfini les rgles : il a clairement spar uvre et support (de la mme manire qu'un tlporteur redfinirait les rgles physiques dans notre socit). Faire payer le support n'est donc plus pertinent. Paralllement, l'uvre est dupliquable  l'infini gratuitement par tous. *La dcorrlation entre l'acquisition d'une nouvelle copie et son financement est donc inluctable.*

Cette dcorrlation est dj en marche depuis plusieurs annes : chacun peut obtenir une nouvelle copie d'une uvre dmatrialise sans pour autant financer la cration ou rmunrer les auteurs. Ce qu'il faut, c'est financer la cration, pas interdire les copies. Rien ne justifie que les uvres soient payes  l'unit.

D'ailleurs, quand on entend "il faut que les crateurs soient rmunrs, il faut donc acheter les albums", on pourrait galement dire "il faut que les animateurs TV soient rmunrs, il faut donc acheter les missions". On voit bien que le travail de quelqu'un n'a pas  tre rmunr par l'accs unitaire de chacun au fruit de ce travail...

Et rien n'est fait pour rsoudre le problme. Au contraire, tout est fait pour tenter de rassocier uvre et support (support qui a la caractristique de ne pas tre copiable gratuitement, mme s'il est virtuel comme avec les DRM), plutt que de profiter de l'immense opportunit de la diffusion illimite des uvres. Des campagnes de propagande (maintenant inscrites dans la loi pour l'expliquer aux petits enfants dans les coles) sont mises en uvre pour faire croire aux gens que partager, c'est mal, que a dtruit la cration (alors qu'au contraire a la diffuse et la fait vivre).

Mais il faut un modle pour la financer cette cration. Que a soit la licence globale, la SARD... Je n'ai pas LA solution. J'en ai juste la principale caractristique, qui est que le financement doit tre dcorrl de la vente unitaire de copies. videmment, les principales entreprises  se battre contre cette volution sont celles qui vivent en vendant des copies. Mais a-t-on fait une loi pour sauver les vendeurs de lampe  huile quand l'lectricit est arrive?

----------


## Gnoce

De toute faon tout le monde va camper sur ses positions, et je trouve que la signature de Louis Griffon illustre cela:




> Pour ceux qui croient, aucune preuve nest ncessaire.
> Pour ceux qui ne croient pas, aucune preuve nest possible. Stuart Chase


Ma vision simpliste des choses dans mon camp retranch:

Pirater, c'est pas bien, c'est pas comme du vol mais presque, mais faut pas exagrer (principe de la soustraction cit plus haut)

La solution de l'tat est minable / obsolte, et de toute faon ne servirait que les grandes firmes si ca fonctionnait.

Les grandes firmes ont qu' se bouger un peu le popotin et avancer avec leur temps (dmatrialisation, voir plus haut galement).

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Mais il faut un modle pour la financer cette cration. Que a soit la licence globale, la SARD... Je n'ai pas LA solution. J'en ai juste la principale caractristique, qui est que le financement doit tre dcorrl de la vente unitaire de copies.


Les premiers  tre contre ce systme seront les artistes eux-mmes. Un artiste c'est un tat d'esprit assez particulier ou le gars considre qu'il est quelqu'un de gnial et qu' partir de l, la plbe ne peut que se prosterner devant lui et en particulier, acheter le dernier album qu'il a crit sur un rgime strict de joints et de pinard.

Et qu' partir de l, le rappeur M. 200000 $ va considrer que le rmunrer  un tarif fixe sera une injustice flagrante parce qu'il sera pay au mme tarif que le rappeur 10000  qui comme chacun le sait n'est pas du tout _groovy_ et _in_ et constitue le prime exemple d'un boulet.

Et videmment, les majors seront pas trs contents non plus.  ::P: 




> videmment, les principales entreprises  se battre contre cette volution sont celles qui vivent en vendant des copies. Mais a-t-on fait une loi pour sauver les vendeurs de lampe  huile quand l'lectricit est arrive?


Ben les lampes  gaz (les lampes  huile ont disparu bien avant) ont exist jusqu' assez rcemment et bien aprs l'lectricit.

----------


## Caly4D

> Les premiers  tre contre ce systme seront les artistes eux-mmes. Un artiste c'est un tat d'esprit assez particulier ou le gars considre qu'il est quelqu'un de gnial et qu' partir de l, la plbe ne peut que se prosterner devant lui et en particulier, acheter le dernier album qu'il a crit sur un rgime strict de joints et de pinard.
> 
> Et qu' partir de l, le rappeur M. 200000 $ va considrer que le rmunrer  un tarif fixe sera une injustice flagrante parce qu'il sera pay au mme tarif que le rappeur 10000  qui comme chacun le sait n'est pas du tout groovy et in et constitue le prime exemple d'un boulet.
> 
> Et videmment, les majors seront pas trs contents non plus.


Certain artiste ne seront pas content, en majorit ceux qui font de "l'art" pour l'argent et non pas dans le seul but de la cration artistique.

par exemple Lorie serai du par un systme comme a, mais Talco en serait ravie puisque c'est grce  jamendo qu'il se sont fait connaitre.

Regarde la quantit d'artiste sur jamendo et tu comprendras que beaucoup ne sont pas de cet avis et envisage la dmatrialisation.

----------


## om

> Et qu' partir de l, le rappeur M. 200000 $ va considrer que le rmunrer  un tarif fixe sera une injustice flagrante parce qu'il sera pay au mme tarif que le rappeur 10000  qui comme chacun le sait n'est pas du tout _groovy_ et _in_ et constitue le prime exemple d'un boulet.


Dans les propositions / rflexions que j'ai lues, il n'a jamais t question de rmunrer les artistes  tarif fixe : cette rmunration dpendrait videmment de sa "popularit". Par exemple, Stallman proposait que la rmunration dpende de la racine cubique du nombre de fois o ses uvres ont t coutes ou vues (d'aprs des mthodes statistiques). Ainsi, quelqu'un qui serait cout 1000 fois plus gagnerait 10 fois plus.

Et tous les artistes ne sont pas contre : http://creationpublicinternet.fr/blo...ui-sommes-nous

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Dans les propositions / rflexions que j'ai lues, il n'a jamais t question de rmunrer les artistes  tarif fixe : cette rmunration dpendrait videmment de sa "popularit". Par exemple, Stallman proposait que la rmunration dpende de la racine cubique du nombre de fois o ses uvres ont t coutes ou vues (d'aprs des mthodes statistiques). Ainsi, quelqu'un qui serait cout 1000 fois plus gagnerait 10 fois plus.


Et a changera quoi au niveau des copies "illicites"? Comment tu va pouvoir prendre en compte 2 collgiens qui se sont passs un MP3 sur une cl USB?

Hlas, tout cela reste du "wishful thinking" (un peu comme toutes les conneries que raconte Stallman depuis 30 ans). Soit la rmunration dpend du nombre de copies vendues (que la fonction soit linaire ou cubiques) soit elle n'en dpend pas.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Certain artiste ne seront pas content, en majorit ceux qui font de "l'art" pour l'argent et non pas dans le seul but de la cration artistique.


Aha, a doit tre pour cela que le rve de tout artiste depuis au moins la Grce antique tait de trouver un riche mcne pour l'entretenir...  ::mouarf::

----------


## om

> Et a changera quoi au niveau des copies "illicites"?


Aucune copie, aucun partage de musique non-commercial ne serait illicite, puisque le paiement serait indpendant de la copie.




> Comment tu va pouvoir prendre en compte 2 collgiens qui se sont passs un MP3 sur une cl USB?


Il n'y a pas besoin de savoir ce que chacun coute au titre prs. Ce qui est important, c'est la proportion. De la mme manire que tu peux savoir sur un petit chantillon la part de march de TF1, F2, F3... lors d'une soire. Ces donnes sont d'ailleurs cruciales pour ngocier les pubs.




> Soit la rmunration dpend du nombre de *copies vendues* (que la fonction soit linaire ou cubiques) soit elle n'en dpend pas.


La pierre angulaire d'un modle adapt au monde numrique est de dissocier l'acquisition d'une copie et le financement. Il ne peut donc pas se baser sur le nombre de "copies vendues".

----------


## Caly4D

> Aha, a doit tre pour cela que le rve de tout artiste depuis au moins la Grce antique tait de trouver un riche mcne pour l'entretenir...


bah on dois pas avoir les mme rfrence d'artiste.

tu crois que Kurt Cobain voulait devenir riche ?
ou encore les sex pistols ?
ou the velvet underground ? 
ou the news york toys dolls ?
ou high tones ?
ou asian dub fondation?
ou rage againts the machine?
ou picasso?
ou van Gogh?
ou jean yves tangy?
ou rouseau ?
ou diderot ?

je vais me stopper l car sinon je vais y passer des annes a tous les cits, 
y'a de tout, comme pour tout, certain artiste ne veulent que le frique d'autre non faut savoir faire la part des chose et arreter les "vrits vrais"

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Il n'y a pas besoin de savoir ce que chacun coute au titre prs. Ce qui est important, c'est la proportion. De la mme manire que tu peux savoir sur un petit chantillon la part de march de TF1, F2, F3... lors d'une soire. Ces donnes sont d'ailleurs cruciales pour ngocier les pubs.


Un "petit chantillon"? La notion d'chantillon reprsentatif a te dit rien?
Et comment tu va faire pour savoir ce que le gars coute sur son baladeur MP3? Et s'il a cout la chanson 10x plutot qu'une, tu compte a comme 1 fois ou 10?




> La pierre angulaire d'un modle adapt au monde numrique est de dissocier l'acquisition d'une copie et le financement. Il ne peut donc pas se baser sur le nombre de "copies vendues".


Uhu, et qui qui va financer tout a?  ::mouarf::

----------


## om

> Un "petit chantillon"? La notion d'chantillon reprsentatif a te dit rien?


Oui, un chantillon reprsentatif. Bref, c'est possible.




> Et comment tu va faire pour savoir ce que le gars coute sur son baladeur MP3? Et s'il a cout la chanson 10x plutot qu'une, tu compte a comme 1 fois ou 10?


Et comment tu fais pour savoir que le mec il n'a pas enregistr TF1 et a pass l'enregistrement  un copain? Et comment tu sais que tel soir ils taient pas 10 devant la TV plutt que 2?

C'est le principe gnral dont je parle. Vu que le paiement ne peut pas se faire  l'acquisition d'une copie, il faut bien qu'il soit calcul  partir de quelque chose.




> Uhu, et qui qui va financer tout a?


Dans la licence globale, ce sont les internautes, avec un montant entre 5 et 7 euros par mois.



Tu peux trouver les propositions alternatives irralistes et stupides, mais elles ne le sont pas moins que de baser son modle conomique sur quelque chose qui est accessible  tous gratuitement (la copie).

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Et comment tu fais pour savoir que le mec il n'a pas enregistr TF1 et a pass l'enregistrement  un copain? Et comment tu sais que tel soir ils taient pas 10 devant la TV plutt que 2?


Parce que le mec paye la redevance audio-visuelle tous les ans pour remdier  a justement  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Louis Griffont

Rom, j'aime bien ta vision des choses. C'est la vision gnrale des "pro-Libre". Tout doit tre gratuits, tout doit tre libre de droit.

C'est beau ! On en rve tous. Chacun ferait ce qu'il veut, quand il aurait besoin ou envie de quelque chose, il le prend et c'est tout. Personne ne travaillerait, sauf ceux qui en ont envie. Et chacun profiterait de leur travail sans retour oblig. 
Evidemment, a poserait certains problme. Pour les rgler, on instaurerait des lois. Puis des gens se chargeraient de faire respecter ces lois, ils le feraient, bien entendu de bonne foi et sans arrire pense. Bien sr de temps en temps certains se plaindraient que la loi ne le favorise pas, ou qu'untel n'a pas respecter la loi. On se sentirait alors obliger de dsigner quelqu'un qui vrifierais les lois. Bref, on crerait une socit.  :8O:  Mais, non, puisque justement, on n'en veut plus de la socit. Chacun doit tre libre. Oui, mais lui, l, il est plus libre que moi !  ::aie:: 
C'est ce que j'appelle l'anarchie, et videmment, a tourne au chaos.

Pour revenir  l'ide de dpart. Il faut bien videmment poser l'existant. C'est dommage, j'en conviens, mais dans 99% des cas, pour vivre, il faut de l'argent. Et cet argent se gagne, gnralement par son travail. Ce travail ce peut-tre de vendre des choses, de dvelopper des logiciels, de fabriquer des chaussures, du pain, ..., ou d'crire des chansons, de faire des films. 
Pour ce travail chacun attend son salaire. Et dans ce contexte RIEN N'EST GRATUIT ! 
Si  partir du moment ou un mec fait quelques choses personnes ne le paie car on a moyen de l'obtenir sans le payer, ben le mec, il va soit mourir de faim, soit faire autre chose. 
Maintenant, pour l'obtenir gratuitement, y a plusieurs moyens. On le drobe, on le tlcharge, on le recopie... Dans tous les cas, ces moyens sont fait sans l'autorisation de son crateur. Est-ce normal ? 
Si ton client, il prend le logiciel que tu as fait, et puis le recopie et te dit  Merci, et ne te paie pas ! Tu diras quoi ? Et ta famille que tu ne pourras plus nourrir ? Quand je vais dans un magasin de chaussures, si j'essaie une paire, puis part avec, sans la payer, tu croies que c'est acceptable ? Pourtant, des paires comme celle-l, on en fabrique des millions, alors... 

Bref, ton modle n'est hlas pas viable. 

Et, le problme ne se pose pas. Nous vivons dans une socit. Elle dicte des rgles. Certaines sont bien d'autres moins, ce n'est pas le problme. Ces lois existent, elles doivent tre respectes. Celui qui les enfreins est un hors la loi, et donc se met en risque de devoir rendre des comptes  la socit.

----------


## Caly4D

> Parce que le mec paye la redevance audio-visuelle tous les ans pour remdier  a justement


ouai un peu comme la licence globale quoi  ::roll::

----------


## om

> Rom, j'aime bien ta vision des choses. C'est la vision gnrale des "pro-Libre". Tout doit tre gratuits, tout doit tre libre de droit.
> 
> C'est beau ! On en rve tous. Chacun ferait ce qu'il veut, quand il aurait besoin ou envie de quelque chose, il le prend et c'est tout. Personne ne travaillerait, sauf ceux qui en ont envie. Et chacun profiterait de leur travail sans retour oblig. 
> Evidemment, a poserait certains problme. Pour les rgler, on instaurerait des lois. Puis des gens se chargeraient de faire respecter ces lois, ils le feraient, bien entendu de bonne foi et sans arrire pense. Bien sr de temps en temps certains se plaindraient que la loi ne le favorise pas, ou qu'untel n'a pas respecter la loi. On se sentirait alors obliger de dsigner quelqu'un qui vrifierais les lois. Bref, on crerait une socit.  Mais, non, puisque justement, on n'en veut plus de la socit. Chacun doit tre libre. Oui, mais lui, l, il est plus libre que moi ! 
> C'est ce que j'appelle l'anarchie, et videmment, a tourne au chaos.


Jacques Attali (qu'on ne peut pas vraiment qualifier d'anarchiste) pense  peu prs la mme chose : source.




> Il y a des activits gratuites pour celui qui les reoit, mais qui ne sont pas gratuites du tout 
> [...]
>  La gratuit ne signifie pas que ceux qui produisent ne sont pas pays. () La gratuit signifie que le consommateur ne paye pas. Et on va vers cette tendance, de plus en plus, une socialisation des cots o les gens sont pays par quelquun dautres que celui qui consomme, ce qui cr une dynamique trs forte 
> [...]
>  ce qui est abondant va devenir gratuit, ce qui est rare va devenir payant.





> pour vivre, il faut de l'argent. Et cet argent se gagne, gnralement par son travail. Ce travail ce peut-tre de vendre des choses, de dvelopper des logiciels, de fabriquer des chaussures, du pain, ..., ou d'crire des chansons, de faire des films.
> Pour ce travail chacun attend son salaire. Et dans ce contexte RIEN N'EST GRATUIT ! 
> *Si  partir du moment ou un mec fait quelques choses personnes ne le paie car on a moyen de l'obtenir sans le payer, ben le mec, il va soit mourir de faim, soit faire autre chose.* 
> Maintenant, pour l'obtenir gratuitement, y a plusieurs moyens. *On le drobe, on le tlcharge, on le recopie...* Dans tous les cas, ces moyens sont fait sans l'autorisation de son crateur. Est-ce normal ? 
> Si ton client, il prend le logiciel que tu as fait, et puis le recopie et te dit  Merci, et ne te paie pas ! Tu diras quoi ? Et ta famille que tu ne pourras plus nourrir ?


Tu pars du principe que le paiement doit se faire par la vente d'une instance du fruit d'un travail (donc une copie), et que si le crateur n'est pas pay pour chaque acquisition d'une instance de ce qu'il vend, alors il ne gagne pas d'argent. Tu en conclus que c'est voler le crateur de ne pas payer une copie.

Ce n'est pas avec ta conclusion que je ne suis pas d'accord, c'est avec ton hypothse.




> Et, le problme ne se pose pas. Nous vivons dans une socit. Elle dicte des rgles. Certaines sont bien d'autres moins, ce n'est pas le problme. Ces lois existent, elles doivent tre respectes. Celui qui les enfreins est un hors la loi, et donc se met en risque de devoir rendre des comptes  la socit.


Une licence globale ou autre ne peuvent exister que dans une socit avec des rgles. Je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi alors tu sous-entends qu'en les acceptant on ne serait plus dans une socit et que a serait l'anarchie...

----------


## Jipt

> (...) Nous vivons dans une socit. Elle dicte des rgles. Certaines sont bien d'autres moins, ce n'est pas le problme. Ces lois existent, elles doivent tre respectes. Celui qui les enfreins est un hors la loi, et donc se met en risque de devoir rendre des comptes  la socit.


lol !
Je rappelle qu'une loi toujours en vigueur interdit aux femmes de porter le pantalon... 


> Dsutude ou pas, cette loi est toujours en vigueur et le port du pantalon est donc toujours interdit aux femmes, alors que de nombreux rglements (dont ceux de la Police et de la gendarmerie) obligent les femmes au port du pantalon !!!


 source

Allez, quoi, om a raison sur le modle conomique.
Ou alors, fallait pas inventer le magntophone  K7, le magntoscope, le graveur, etc.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Allez, quoi, om a raison sur le modle conomique


Il a peut-tre raison, c'est juste que son modle n'est pas pratiquement viable, c'est une construction thorique. Tout le problme est l.

Moi aussi j'ai un modle thorique, mais je sais qu'on pourra jamais le mettre en pratique.  ::roll::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Jacques Attali (qu'on ne peut pas vraiment qualifier d'anarchiste) pense  peu prs la mme chose : source.
> 
> Tu pars du principe que le paiement doit se faire par la vente d'une instance du fruit d'un travail (donc une copie), et que si le crateur n'est pas pay pour chaque acquisition d'une instance de ce qu'il vend, alors il ne gagne pas d'argent. Tu en conclus que c'est voler le crateur de ne pas payer une copie.
> 
> Ce n'est pas avec ta conclusion que je ne suis pas d'accord, c'est avec ton hypothse.
> 
> Une licence globale ou autre ne peuvent exister que dans une socit avec des rgles. Je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi alors tu sous-entends qu'en les acceptant on ne serait plus dans une socit et que a serait l'anarchie...


C'est tout le problme de la socit actuelle. Tout le monde paye pour tout mme (et surtout) s'il n'est pas concern. Le principe de la licence globale, c'est le mme que la redevance. Tu paies mme si tu ne regardes pas. Mettons un cas simple (vcu), un mec achte une tl et un magntoscope, pour regarder des films qu'il loue. Le type n'a pas d'antenne chez lui ( l'poque pas de tl par autre chose), ben il devait quand mme pay la redevance. Toi, tu trouves a normal ? 
La licence globale, a signifie que le mec qui ne tlcharge pas va payer pour celui qui le fait. Toi, tu trouves ce la normal ?

----------


## Caly4D

> Il a peut-tre raison, c'est juste que son modle n'est pas pratiquement viable, c'est une construction thorique. Tout le problme est l.


c'est vrais il est juste en pratique pour la tl et la radio  ::aie::

----------


## Caly4D

> La licence globale, a signifie que le mec qui ne tlcharge pas va payer pour celui qui le fait. Toi, tu trouves ce la normal ?


oui ! de la mme manire que je trouve a normale de payer l'assurance maladie alors que cela fait au moins 4 ans que je n'ai pas t voire un mdecin (mdecine du travail mis  part)
oui ! de la mme manire que je trouve normale que le rsa existe
oui ! de la mme manire que je trouve normale de payer la retraire des vieux
oui ! de la mme manire que je trouve normale que mon  salaire payent des prof, la police et les pompiers alors que je n'ai jamais eu besoin de la police, je ne vais plus  l'cole depuis longtemps, et je n'ai jamais soliciter l'aide des pompiers.

et toi tu trouve a normale ?  ::roll::

----------


## Marco46

> C'est tout le problme de la socit actuelle. Tout le monde paye pour tout mme (et surtout) s'il n'est pas concern. Le principe de la licence globale, c'est le mme que la redevance. Tu paies mme si tu ne regardes pas. Mettons un cas simple (vcu), un mec achte une tl et un magntoscope, pour regarder des films qu'il loue. Le type n'a pas d'antenne chez lui ( l'poque pas de tl par autre chose), ben il devait quand mme pay la redevance. Toi, tu trouves a normal ? 
> La licence globale, a signifie que le mec qui ne tlcharge pas va payer pour celui qui le fait. Toi, tu trouves ce la normal ?


C'est dj plus normal que de perdre sa connexion internet et de manger 1500 euros d'amende.




> Il a peut-tre raison, c'est juste que son modle n'est pas pratiquement viable, c'est une construction thorique. Tout le problme est l.


Tu pourrais dire a si on avait dj test cette solution.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> oui ! de la mme manire que je trouve a normale de payer l'assurance maladie alors que cela fait au moins 4 ans que je n'ai pas t voire un mdecin (mdecine du travail mis  part)
> oui ! de la mme manire que je trouve normale que le rsa existe
> oui ! de la mme manire que je trouve normale de payer la retraire des vieux
> oui ! de la mme manire que je trouve normale que mon  salaire payent des prof, la police et les pompiers alors que je n'ai jamais eu besoin de la police, je ne vais plus  l'cole depuis longtemps, et je n'ai jamais soliciter l'aide des pompiers.


Je croyais que dans l'anarchie on avait plus d'tat et plus du tout d'impts? Mais tu fais quoi l, rebelles-toi!!!  ::mouarf:: 

Sinon, si tu confonds des besoins et droits fondamentaux comme la mdecine ou l'ducation avec la possibilit d'couter le dernier album du rappeur 50000 , c'est quand mme un peu grave  ::roll::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> C'est dj plus normal que de perdre sa connexion internet et de manger 1500 euros d'amende.


Ah non mais attention j'ai pas dit que j'tais pour la loi Hadopi hein...




> Tu pourrais dire a si on avait dj test cette solution.


Un changement social ne se teste pas, c'est pas un prog en dveloppement en environnement de test ou tu peux faire un rollback si a foire. Et tout l'art c'est de pouvoir prdire  l'avance les changements gnrs. Et surtout d'valuer la puissance des lobby potentiels qui feront que c'est pas possible.

----------


## Chauve souris

Pas une seule fois je lis ici que cette rpression du tlchargement est conscutive  une aberration de dpart : le prix sans aucune mesure de comparaison entre un logiciel, une musique et le cot de sa matrialisation sur un support qui ne vaut presque rien.

Comparons aux livres. Il faudrait un diteur suffisamment fou pour vendre un bouquin ordinaire de fabrication plus de 1000 . Ce bouquin serait, s'il prsente de l'intrt, photocopi par des petits futs refusant une telle arnaque et, comme le disait le gnral de Gaulle "_la lgitimit prime la lgalit_". Or, en informatique, cette folie on l'observe tous les jours (allez voir  la FNAC, pour vous amuser, combien est vendu un Photoshop). C'est mme encore pire que l'exemple de l'diteur car 1) le CD/DVD press cote encore moins cher qu'un livre broch, 2) tous les langages sont intgrs ce qui fait que le mme CD/DVD peut tre vendu sur toute la plante  des millions d'exemplaires.

Il faut avoir l'outrecuidance d'un fabriquant de vidos pour 1) empcher les gens d'un endroit de voir la vido qu'ils ont achet  un autre endroit (et on parle de mondialisation ! Pas pour tout le monde en attendant) 2) empcher l'acheteur de prter sa vido  un voisin ou un collgue. Imaginons la mme chose avec un livre : un qubquois n'aurait pas le droit de lire un livre franais et de le prter. 

L'absurdit de telles mesures appliques au numrique est pathtique sachant combien il est facile de passer outre  ces interdictions et  ces prix irralistes.

----------


## xian21

> Le type n'a pas d'antenne chez lui ( l'poque pas de tl par autre chose), ben il devait quand mme pay la redevance. Toi, tu trouves a normal ?


La redevance sert aussi a paye la radio. Donc oui c'est normal que le gars paye la redevance.
Elle sert aussi a paye les journalistes qui remontent des bref afp publi dans les journaux...


En attendant aujourd'hui on paye une taxe pour copie prive sur tous les supports (cd, dvd, disque dur etc...). Or quand je grave mes photos ou stockent mais photos (j'ai quand mme plusieurs 10 Go de photos et avec le poids des photos des appareils recents ca va aller encore plus vite) je paye une taxe pour quelque chose que je ne fais pas : copier. 
Et personne ne s'insurge contre cette taxe...

Donc on paye un droit a la copie que tres peux de personnes utilisent?
combien d'entre vous on fait des copies de svg de leur cd achete legalement?

----------


## Caly4D

Je prnerai l'anarchie le jour ou les hommes seront des sages, car dans l'tat actuel des chose cela namnerai que le chaos et le chaos je suis contre.

Pour le moment l'utopie la plus ralisable et probablement le communisme (l'idologie du communisme hin pas se qu'en a fait le dictateur qu'es staline)
mais pour que ca marche il faudrait que tout les tat dcide unanimement de le devenir mais en fait le jour ou a arrivera cela voudra dire que les homme sont des sages et donc on en reviendrai  la premire solution  ::aie:: 

non pour tre plus srieux et rebondir de manire constructive  ton propos 



> Sinon, si tu confonds des besoins et droits fondamentaux comme la mdecine ou l'ducation avec la possibilit d'couter le dernier album du rappeur 50000 , c'est quand mme un peu grave


Je te rappelles juste au cas ou que se que l'on considre pour acquis en france ne l'est pas forcement dans les autre pays.
Au USA il faut payer quand on est malade, il faut payer pour ses tudes (beaucoup d'tudiant sortent endetter de la fac)
donc non mon amalgame n'est pas fauss et l'on peut comparer le fait de payer l'assurance maladie via ses impt  la licence globale.
A moins que tu ne prnes un mode de vie  l'amercicaine se qui est vraisemblable puisque tu prfres wiki_us  ::mrgreen::  (la dernire partie de la phrase est une boutade,ne le prend pas mal bien au contraire tu fais du bon boulot !)

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Pas une seule fois je lis ici que cette rpression du tlchargement est conscutive  une aberration de dpart : le prix sans aucune mesure de comparaison entre un logiciel, une musique et le cot de sa matrialisation sur un support qui ne vaut presque rien.
> 
> Comparons aux livres. Il faudrait un diteur suffisamment fou pour vendre un bouquin ordinaire de fabrication plus de 1000 . Ce bouquin serait, s'il prsente de l'intrt, photocopi par des petits futs refusant une telle arnaque et, comme le disait le gnral de Gaulle "_la lgitimit prime la lgalit_". Or, en informatique, cette folie on l'observe tous les jours (allez voir  la FNAC, pour vous amuser, combien est vendu un Photoshop). C'est mme encore pire que l'exemple de l'diteur car 1) le CD/DVD press cote encore moins cher qu'un livre broch, 2) tous les langages sont intgrs ce qui fait que le mme CD/DVD peut tre vendu sur toute la plante  des millions d'exemplaires.
> 
> Il faut avoir l'outrecuidance d'un fabriquant de vidos pour 1) empcher les gens d'un endroit de voir la vido qu'ils ont achet  un autre endroit (et on parle de mondialisation ! Pas pour tout le monde en attendant) 2) empcher l'acheteur de prter sa vido  un voisin ou un collgue. Imaginons la mme chose avec un livre : un qubquois n'aurait pas le droit de lire un livre franais et de le prter. 
> 
> L'absurdit de telles mesures appliques au numrique est pathtique sachant combien il est facile de passer outre  ces interdictions et  ces prix irralistes.


Ce que tu ne comprends pas, visiblement, c'est que le cot du CD/DVD que tu achtes, n'est pas le prix du logiciel, et encore moins le prix du support, mais le prix valu du prix de revient plus une marge suffisante pour faire vivre toutes les personnes ayant travaille sur le projet, divis par un nombre de copies que l'diteur espre vendre. Si le produit se vend plus, il augmente sa marge, s'il le vend moins, ben il en est pour ses frais, c'est comme cela.
C'est pour cela que la boite de Rom vend ses logiciels trs trs cher, car il n'en vende qu'une copie.
Tu veux prendre l'exemple du livre, trs bien. L'diteur d'un crivain va payer celui-ci en estimant le nombre d'exemplaires qu'il pourra vendre. Sachant le prix d'un livre, il en dduis le salaire qu'il peut payer l'crivain. Si le produit se vend plus, il gagne plus et l'auteur aussi, s'il vend moins, c'est tant pis pour lui.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Pas une seule fois je lis ici que cette rpression du tlchargement est conscutive  une aberration de dpart : le prix sans aucune mesure de comparaison entre un logiciel, une musique et le cot de sa matrialisation sur un support qui ne vaut presque rien.


Et le cot de production c'est pour les tapettes?




> Comparons aux livres. Il faudrait un diteur suffisamment fou pour vendre un bouquin ordinaire de fabrication plus de 1000 .


1000  non, mais il y a des bouquins qui peuvent atteindre les 300. Ce sont des ouvrages spcialiss videmment, mais a existe.




> Ce bouquin serait, s'il prsente de l'intrt, photocopi par des petits futs refusant une telle arnaque et, comme le disait le gnral de Gaulle "_la lgitimit prime la lgalit_".


Bah en pratique il se passe exactement a  ::P: 




> Or, en informatique, cette folie on l'observe tous les jours (allez voir  la FNAC, pour vous amuser, combien est vendu un Photoshop).


Regarde combien de personnes il faut pour dvelopper un logiciel. Ces personnes faut leur payer un salaire, les mettre dans un btiment, payer l'lectricit, les charges financires etc... Et il faut quand mme se faire une petite marge au passage.

Aprs, on peut dbattre sur le % de marge, mais a divisera pas le prix du logiciel par 10. OK ton logiciel sera vendu 600  au lieu de 750, tu irais l'acheter?

----------


## Benoit_Durand

> Ce que tu ne comprends pas, visiblement, c'est que le cot du CD/DVD que tu achtes, n'est pas le prix du logiciel, et encore moins le prix du support, mais le prix valu du prix de revient plus une marge suffisante pour faire vivre toutes les personnes ayant travaille sur le projet, divis par un nombre de copies que l'diteur espre vendre. Si le produit se vend plus, il augmente sa marge, s'il le vend moins, ben il en est pour ses frais, c'est comme cela.
> C'est pour cela que la boite de Rom vend ses logiciels trs trs cher, car il n'en vende qu'une copie.
> Tu veux prendre l'exemple du livre, trs bien. L'diteur d'un crivain va payer celui-ci en estimant le nombre d'exemplaires qu'il pourra vendre. Sachant le prix d'un livre, il en dduis le salaire qu'il peut payer l'crivain. Si le produit se vend plus, il gagne plus et l'auteur aussi, s'il vend moins, c'est tant pis pour lui.


Ah ouais a explique pourquoi moins ils en vendent plus les prix augmentent contrairement  la loi du march (offre/demande). Faudrait faire pareil avec le ptrole  ::ccool:: 

De toute faon si hadopi n'arrte pas le tlchargement ils seront bien obligs de s'adapter. Il y avait un monde avant les vendeurs de lampe  huile il y en aura un aprs.

Ca fait plusieurs annes qui vous tentez de  convaincre l'autre avec toujours les mmes argumentaires sans y parvenir alors pourquoi continuer ? Ce n'est pas maintenant que vous allez y arriver.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Ah ouais a explique pourquoi moins ils en vendent plus les prix augmentent contrairement  la loi du march (offre/demande). Faudrait faire pareil avec le ptrole 
> 
> De toute faon si hadopi n'arrte pas le tlchargement ils seront bien obligs de s'adapter. Il y avait un monde avant les vendeurs de lampe  huile il y en aura un aprs.
> 
> Ca fait plusieurs annes qui vous tentez de  convaincre l'autre avec toujours les mmes argumentaires sans y parvenir alors pourquoi continuer ? Ce n'est pas maintenant que vous allez y arriver.


D'ou ma signature !
Je voudrais dire quand mme que je ne suis pas pour HADOPI. Mais je suis galement contre le tlchargement illgal. Et que l'on puisse justifier du vol d'un bien (matriel ou non) sous prtexte d'un prix trop lev, me dpasse compltement. Personnellement, je trouve que le prix des vtements est trop cher, mais a ne me viendrait pas  l'ide d'en voler, et vous ?

----------


## Caly4D

> Personnellement, je trouve que le prix des vtements est trop cher, mais a ne me viendrait pas  l'ide d'en voler, et vous ?


5e le t-shirt, 20e le pantalon (jeans ou autre), 10e la paire de chaussure

mouais dcidment on  pas les mme rfrences  ::roll::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> 5e le t-shirt, 20e le pantalon (jeans ou autre), 10e la paire de chaussure
> 
> mouais dcidment on  pas les mme rfrences


T'achtes de la me*de, c'est ton choix. Un T-Shirt que tu jtes aprs 2/3 lavage, une paire de godasse qui te fais une saison (et encore), du made in China...  ::roll::  Aprs on s'tonne que le monde marche sur la tte.

Moi, mes godasses, c'est 200 et a fait 3 ans que je les ai et elles vont encore me faire un an. 200, je trouve cela cher, mais c'est hlas le prix  payer pour bien marcher. Car, il ne faut pas oublier une chose, avec les godasses, c'est que si t'es pas 100%  l'aise dans tes chaussures, a te dforme la colonne vertbrale, fragilise les genoux en gros a te bousille le squelette, et 'est parti pour des mal de dos  rptitions...  ::aie::

----------


## om

> Et que l'on puisse justifier du vol d'un bien (matriel ou non) sous prtexte d'un prix trop lev, me dpasse compltement. Personnellement, je trouve que le prix des vtements est trop cher, mais a ne me viendrait pas  l'ide d'en voler, et vous ?


Sur ce point, je suis assez d'accord avec toi. J'ai toujours eu du mal avec cet argument pour dfendre le partage de fichiers.

Par contre, vu que ce qui est vendu est le support (voir mes prcdents messages sur la dissociation entre support et uvre), et que ce support a un cot nul, dj c'est invendable, mais si en plus les prix sont levs, c'est vraiment du suicide commercial. Mettre un prix excessif (non adapt  la demande) ne peut que favoriser l'acquisition des contenus par un autre moyen.

Aprs, cet "autre moyen" n'est pas forcment illgitime, surtout lorsqu'il devrait tre la norme (je ne vais pas reprendre ce que j'ai dit auparavant).

Sans compter que ce que tu "achtes" est "moins bien" que ce que tu peux changer sur Internet (format pourri, support pas adapt, restrictions de lecture...).

----------


## Caly4D

j'ai simplement stipul les prix minimum. j'ai deux paires de godasse une 30eu depuis un ans toujours quasi neuve, l'autre 50eu depuis 3ans.
j'ai aucun souci de mal de dos ou autre.
Aprs c'est sure que je m'habille pas comme a :



Par contre dire c'est de la merde, cela peu tre vexant pour les personnes dfavoriser.

Pour tout avoue j'achetais les 3/4 de mes fringue sur goeland (sauf les jeans car mme sans logo je les trouve trop chre, oui je prenais principalement les habit vierge ^^), seul souci il sont devenu un peu trop "commercial" et prne maintenant l'emploi de vtement de marque et ont augment leur tarif
c'est dommage on trouvait des fringue costaux et pas chre.

oui les t-shit c'est 7.5e les vierges et ils correspondent  ceux que tu trouve  15-20eu dans les magasins (niveau qualit et durabilit)

----------


## Jipt

Yop !



> Sur ce point, je suis assez d'accord avec toi. J'ai toujours eu du mal avec cet argument pour dfendre le partage de fichiers.(...)


Allez, je t'aide  :;):  
Si je *vole* des vtements dans un magasin, ils n'y sont plus : le magasin a perdu sa  matire premire  ;Si je *vole* des disques dans une boutique, ils n'y sont plus : idem ci-dessus ;Si je *tlcharge* des trucs et des machins sur le web, les trucs et les machins sont toujours dans les boutiques qui les vendent, non ?
Cette comparaison (quasi permanente) entre le vol et le partage/tlchargement est gonflante, je vous dis pas !

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Cette comparaison (quasi permanente) entre le vol et le partage/tlchargement est gonflante, je vous dis pas !


Justement, tu confonds deux choses trs trs diffrentes : partage et tlchargement. Ce n'est pas parce que tu peux tlcharger un fichier qu'il est partager !

Dans la dfinition de partage, il y a la volont de celui qui possde de donner tout ou partie de ce qu'il possde. Le tlchargement consiste  prendre sans en demander l'autorisation  son propritaire. Donc, c'est du vol.
Si tu mets un fichier en tlchargement contre rmunration et que je le prend sans te rmunrer, comment verras-tu la chose. Et pire, aprs je le met  disposition des autres gratuitement ou mieux, pour mon propre compte. Tu seras content, je suppose !  ::ccool::

----------


## om

> Justement, tu confonds deux choses trs trs diffrentes : partage et tlchargement. Ce n'est pas parce que tu peux tlcharger un fichier qu'il est partager !
> 
> Dans la dfinition de partage, il y a la volont de celui qui possde de donner tout ou partie de ce qu'il possde. Le tlchargement consiste  prendre sans en demander l'autorisation  son propritaire.


Quand tu tlcharges sur un rseau P2P, celui qui le met  disposition, il a la volont de partager. Tu n'es pas rentr de force sur son PC pour lui "voler" (comme ce serait le cas avec des donnes personnelles).

Si A vends un fichier  B, et que B donne ce fichier  C, C n'a pas vol A, c'est juste que B n'a pas respect le "contrat" entre A et B. Et c'est ce "contrat" que je remets en cause. Car il sous-entend que pour que A soit "pay", il faut que ce soit "par la vente unitaire du fichier".

Dfendre le financement de la cration, ce n'est pas tre contre le partage de fichiers... D'autant qu'il y a une dizaine d'tudes qui montrent que le partage de la culture a globalement un effet bnfique.

----------


## grafikm_fr

La solution que j'ai suggr  l'poque est de rduire drastiquement la dure du copyright, ce qui rsoudrais pas mal de soucis et obligerait entre autre les musiciens  se sortir les doigts et faire de nouveaux albums et des concerts au lieu de se toucher.

Le problme c'est qu'on a sign les accords de WTO sur le copyright -_-

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Si A vends un fichier  B, et que B donne ce fichier  C, C n'a pas vol A, c'est juste que *B n'a pas respect le "contrat"* entre A et B.


Donc, tu es d'accord pour dire qu'il y a dlit. Si c'est le mot "vol" qui t'embtes, remplaces-le par autre chose, mais a ne change en rien qu'il y a dlit.

Maintenant, que tu trouves que ce n'est pas normal, que c'est trop cher, que ce devrait tre gratuit, ou autres considration, ne rentre pas en ligne de compte. Y a plein de choses que je n'aime pas dans les lois, dans la pratique, mais, voil, c'est le prix  payer pour vivre en socit.

Demain, si l'horreur d'une licence globale est adopte, je serais contre, mais bon, je ferais contre mauvaise fortune bon coeur, car MOI, je suis honnte !

----------


## Caly4D

> Demain, si l'horreur d'une licence globale est adopte, je serais contre, mais bon, je ferais contre mauvaise fortune bon coeur, car MOI, je suis honnte !


ce qu'il faut pas lire  ::mouarf:: 
donc tu interdis  ta femme de porter des pantalons ?

----------


## om

J'ai crit un billet de blog qui reprend en gros ce que je disais dans mes prcdents posts sur ce topic : Piratage ou usage commun ?.

----------


## om

> Et, le problme ne se pose pas. Nous vivons dans une socit. Elle dicte des rgles. Certaines sont bien d'autres moins, ce n'est pas le problme. Ces lois existent, elles doivent tre respectes. Celui qui les enfreins est un hors la loi, et donc se met en risque de devoir rendre des comptes  la socit.


J'aime beaucoup l'exemple cit par Lawrence Lessing dans l'introduction de Culture libre, qui fournit une rponse trs clairante :




> lpoque o les frres Wright inventaient lavion, *la loi amricaine stipulait que le propritaire dun terrain tait non seulement propritaire de la surface de son terrain, mais de tout le sous-sol, jusquau centre de la Terre, et de tout lespace au-dessus,  jusqu linfini.*   Depuis des annes, les rudits staient demand comment interprter au mieux lide que des droits de proprit terrestres puissent monter jusquaux cieux. Cela signifiait-il que vous possdiez les toiles ? Pouviez-vous poursuivre les oies en justice, pour violations de proprit volontaires et rptes ?
> 
> Puis vinrent les avions et, pour la premire fois, ce principe de la loi amricaine -- profondment ancr dans notre tradition, et reconnu par les plus importants juristes de notre pass -- prenait de limportance. Si ma terre stend jusquaux cieux, quadvient-il quand un avion dUnited Airlines survole mon champ ? Ai-je le droit de lui interdire ma proprit ? Ai-je le droit de mettre en place un accord dautorisation exclusive au profit de Delta Airlines ? Pouvons-nous organiser des enchres pour dterminer la valeur de ces droits ?
> 
> En 1945, ces questions donnrent lieu  un procs fdral. Quand des fermiers de Caroline du Nord, Thomas Lee et Tinie Causby commencrent  perdre des poulets  cause davions militaires volant  basse altitude (apparemment, les poulets terroriss se jetaient contre les murs du poulailler et en mouraient), ils portrent plainte au motif que le gouvernement violait leur proprit. Bien entendu, les avions navaient jamais touch la surface du terrain des Causby. Mais si, comme lavaient dclar en leur temps Blackstone, Kent et Coke, leur terrain stendait  vers le haut jusqu linfini , alors le gouvernement commettait une violation de proprit, et les Causby voulaient que cela cesse.
> 
> La Cour suprme accepta dentendre le cas des Causby. Le Congrs avait dclar les voies ariennes publiques. Mais si le droit de proprit stendait rellement jusquaux espaces clestes, alors la dclaration du Congrs pouvait trs bien tre anticonstitutionnelle, car elle constituait une expropriation sans ddommagement. La Cour reconnut que  selon lancienne doctrine les droits de proprit foncire stendent jusqu la priphrie de lunivers.  Mais le Juge Douglas navait pas la patience dcouter lancienne doctrine. En un simple paragraphe adress  la Cour, il annula des centaines dannes de droit foncier :
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Mdinoc

J'ai du mal  comprendre l'histoire du dlit de "contrefaon".

Pour moi, la contrefaon, c'est de faire un *faux* objet et le vendre en le faisant passer pour le vrai.

Ou bien, drober un objet en le remplaant par une "copie" de moindre valeur.

Hors, le partage de musique ne fait aucun des deux...

----------


## el_slapper

> J'ai du mal  comprendre l'histoire du dlit de "contrefaon".
> 
> Pour moi, la contrefaon, c'est de faire un *faux* objet et le vendre en le faisant passer pour le vrai.
> 
> Ou bien, drober un objet en le remplaant par une "copie" de moindre valeur.
> 
> Hors, le partage de musique ne fait aucun des deux...


C'est une contrefaon dans le sens ou on fournit un service sans accord de son auteur.

----------


## fabrice91

J'ai prt  ma cousine 3 livres que j'ai achet, elle risque quelque chose ? ou elle doit retourner au magasin s'acquitter d'une taxe pour avoir le droit de lire un livre qu'elle n'a pas pay ?

----------


## Rayek

> J'ai prt  ma cousine 3 livres que j'ai achet, elle risque quelque chose ? ou elle doit retourner au magasin s'acquitter d'une taxe pour avoir le droit de lire un livre qu'elle n'a pas pay ?


Mauvais exemple car c'est une personne de la mme famille  ::aie::

----------


## fabrice91

> Mauvais exemple car c'est une personne de la mme famille


Ah oui, j'ai pas fait gaffe, a change quelque chose ?
Et puis j'ai pris cet exemple pour simplifier, en fait c'est la petite cousine de ma femme !!!  ::mouarf:: 
Jusqu' quel degr c'est considr de la mme famille ?  ::calim2::

----------


## Rayek

> Ah oui, j'ai pas fait gaffe, a change quelque chose ?
> Et puis j'ai pris cet exemple pour simplifier, en fait c'est la petite cousine de ma femme !!! 
> Jusqu' quel degr c'est considr de la mme famille ?


Bah, peu importe, pour les catho on vient tous d'Adam et Eve donc on est tous de la mme famille non ?  ::aie:: 


Enfin bon, pour les livres a va tu peux toujours les changer/prter mais a devient de plus en plus dur pour les JV et la musique (DRM)

----------


## Need_to_reboot

> Bah, peu importe, pour les catho on vient tous d'Adam et Eve donc on est tous de la mme famille non ? 
> 
> 
> Enfin bon, pour les livres a va tu peux toujours les changer/prter mais a devient de plus en plus dur pour les JV et la musique (DRM)


a devient grave... Bientt les loisirs vont tre rservs  l'lite! Et bravo pour l'aspect social, plus le droit d'changer/de prter ses jv et ses musiques... Ce sera chacun dans son coin avec son matriel chrement acquis en toute honntet et jalousement gard... Mmh, je flaire un bon un parfum de solidarit pour l'avenir...

----------


## Lyche

> Ca devient grave... Bientt les loisirs vont tre rservs  l'lite! Et bravo pour l'aspect social, plus le droit d'changer/de prter ses jv et ses musiques... Ce sera chacun dans son coin avec son matriel chrement acquis en toute honntet et jalousement gard... Mmh, je flaire un bon un parfum de solidarit pour l'avenir...


Diviser pour mieux reigner. Si tu n'as que des groupes de 5 ou 6 individus qui ne communiquent pas entre eux, aucune ide rvolutionnaire ne peut se soulver car elle reste dans le groupe. C'est un principe qui a toujours fonctionn et on le constate trs bien dans les rpubliques des pays occidentaux..

----------


## david06600

> Diviser pour mieux reigner.


Le jeux favoris de nos politiques

----------


## kuranes

> Bah, peu importe, pour les catho on vient tous d'Adam et Eve donc on est tous de la mme famille non ? 
> 
> 
> Enfin bon, pour les livres a va tu peux toujours les changer/prter mais a devient de plus en plus dur pour les JV et la musique (DRM)


Bah faudra se prter directement les consoles et les chaines hi-fi  ::aie::

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 01.09.2010 par Katleen
De faux e-mails imitent les avertissements de l'Hadopi pour tenter de drober les coordonnes bancaires de leurs destinataires* 

La Haute Autorit pour la Diffusion des Oeuvres et la Protection des droits sur Internet (Hadopi) vient d'mettre un bulletin d'alerte contre une campagne de phishing qui s'en prendrait aux internautes en simulant une provenance officielle.

Des e-mails imitant ceux envoys par l'Hadopi aux contrevenants pris en flagrant dlit de tlchargement illgal sont adresss aux victimes en leur demandant des informations sensibles (coordonnes personnelles et bancaires).

La Haute Autorit recommande d'tre particulirement vigilant face  cette menace. Il faut faire attention au contenu des messages, qui 
seront simples et nominatifs, alors que les spams n'ont pas le nom de l'usager. En aucun cas, ils ne demanderont de donnes personnelles ou bancaires, ni ne ncessiteront une quelconque connexion sur une plate-forme dite scurise avec carte bancaire et mot de passe.

On s'y attendait, c'est classique de l'Internet. Des escrocs essayent d'en profiter en faisant circuler des spams et fichiers qui demandent de l'argent, conclut Eric Walter.

D'autant plus que les premiers "vrais" e-mails, les officiels, n'ont mme pas encore t envoys. Action qui serait "imminente".

De plus, il a t annonc que le contenu de ces courriels sera rendu public  par la Commission de protection des droits avant l' envoi du premier d'entre eux afin d'viter diverses drives.

Un centre d'appel sera galement ouvert pour renseigner les franais sur les procdures exactes de la loi. De quoi tre bien informs et prpars.

Des escrocs qui essaient de se faire passer pour les gendarmes, ce n'est pas nouveau, mais a reste un comble !

Source : Dclarations de Eric Walter, secrtaire gnral de l'Hadopi

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Des escrocs qui essaient de se faire passer pour les gendarmes, ce n'est pas nouveau, mais a reste un comble !


Ouais ! Et des vrais gendarmes et vritables escrocs, ce n'est pas nouveau non plus, et c'est hlas plus frquent qu'on ne le croit !  ::?:

----------


## supersnail

Bonjour,

Bah... ce qui devait arriver arriva, et c'tait totalement prvisible.

Surtout qu'il va srement y avoir des plaisantains ou des personnes contre Hadopi qui vont envoyer des vrais-faux mails pour paniquer les foules et (essayer de) dnoncer cette loi...

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 08.09.2010 par Katleen
Hadopi : Tout le monde peut dsormais participer  sa consultation publique, qui est prolonge jusqu' fin octobre*

Il s'agit d'une brve, mais assez importante pour que nous dcidions de la relayer.  Le 30 juillet (voir news prcdentes), nous vous parlions du lancement d'une grande consultation publique par la Haute Autorit.

Alors qu'elle devait s'achever demain, elle sera prolonge jusqu'au 30 octobre.

Portant sur les moyens de scurisation d'Internet, elle doit permettre la rdaction de prconisations officielles concernant cette problmatique. 

Jusque l rserve aux diteurs professionnels, la consultation s'ouvre dsormais  tout un chacun. Elle est donc, enfin, rellement "publique".

Ces contributions devront tre constructives, argumentes et leurs auteurs identifis, a nanmoins prvenu la Hadopi dans un communiqu.

Comment y participer ? D'abord, il faut se procurer le document de travail de la Haute autorit en envoyant un e-mail  consultation-sfh@hadopi.net. Puis, c'est  cette mme adresse que devront tre renvoyes les contributions.

Ceci ne modifie en revanche aucunement le calendrier de la mise  excution du volet rpressif de la loi. Les premiers courriels d'avertissements doivent toujours tre envoys  la fin du mois.

 ::fleche::  Allez-vous participer  cette consultation ? 

 ::fleche::  Qu'aimeriez-vous dire au gouvernement, dans le cadre de cette grande consultation ?

----------


## Mdinoc

Si a ne change rien au volet rpressif de la loi, c'est "cause toujours tu m'intresses", donc...

----------


## tHE_fLAmMinG_mOE

> Portant sur les moyens de scurisation d'Internet, elle doit permettre la rdaction de prconisations officielles concernant cette problmatique.


Je suppose qu'il s'agit des moyens de scurisation de la *connexion  Internet* ?

----------


## Rayek

Je pense que cela ne va servir  rien, cela fait des mois (Annes ??) que pas mal d'associations mettent le nez dans Hadopi indiquant les failles, faiblesses, irrationalits, etc ... de l'HADOPI et le gouvernement fait la sourde oreille.
Pourquoi changerait-il maintenant et couterai les revendications ?

----------


## om

> Je pense que cela ne va servir  rien, cela fait des mois (Annes ??) que pas mal d'associations mettent le nez dans Hadopi indiquant les failles, faiblesses, irrationalits, etc ... de l'HADOPI et le gouvernement fait la sourde oreille.
> Pourquoi changerait il maintenant et couterai les revendications ?


Peut-tre parce que le Conseil d'tat n'est pas le gouvernement  :;):

----------


## Marco46

> Allez-vous participer  cette consultation ?


Oui bien sr, ce gouvernement fait preuve d'ouverture et est  l'coute de ses concitoyens. Je suis enchant (j'en ai des toiles dans la tte ma bonne madame) de pouvoir aider le gouvernement  mieux comprendre le numrique, je suis certain que les quelques malheureux errements qu'il a pu avoir ne sont d qu' une lgre (oui lgre) mconnaissance du sujet en toute bonne foi.

Aidons notre ministre de la culture  sauvegarder notre patrimoine face aux hordes d'trangers qui pillent notre culture. Ces pirates assoiffs de l'argent des artistes doivent tre arrts  tout prix ! La preuve des dgts qu'ils font, il y a seulement quelques jours, un coup de filet magistral de notre vaillante police a mis un terme  l'activit de ce groupe terroriste.

Il y avait, croyez le ou non, pour 6 milliards d'euros de came ! Non vous ne rvez pas, il ne s'agit pas de cocaine [a doit faire dans les 2000 tonnes de shit si on translate  ::mrgreen:: ] mais il y en a pour 6 milliards ! Un quart de trou de scu ! Combien de lotion biactol ces pirates auraient-ils pu se payer avec leurs mfaits ?

Alors OUI, je vais participer  ::aie:: 




> Qu'aimeriez-vous dire au gouvernement, dans le cadre de cette grande consultation ?


MERCI.

Merci de nous protger des dangereux pirates du net, merci de nous expliquer comme scuriser notre Internet, et merci de donner l'occasion  tout un chacun de se rapprocher des instances judiciaires. C'est un monde mconnu qui mrite plus de reconnaissance. Nul doute que HADOPI permettra aux franais de se rconcilier avec ce pilier de la rpublique par le dialogue, d'abord par mail, puis par LAR, puis devant le juge.

VIVE LA FRANCE !

----------


## Rayek

> Peut-tre parce que le Conseil d'tat n'est pas le gouvernement


 ::koi::  je ne comprends pas ta remarque la

HADOPI c'est le gouvernement qui le met en place, et c'est ces mmes reprsentants qui vont fournir un document (voir news au dessus) et puis qui vont tudier / lire / analyser / jeter direct  la poubelle (rayer les mentions inutiles) les remarques que les gens auront pris le temps de leur transmettre sur l'adresse mail hadopi.

----------


## om

> je ne comprend pas ta remarque la
> 
> HADOPI c'est le gouvernement qui le met en place, et c'est ces mmes reprsentants qui vont fournir un document (voir news au dessus) et puis qui vont tudier / lire / analyser / jeter direct  la poubelle (rayer les mentions inutiles) les remarques que les gens auront pris le temps de leur transmettre sur l'adresse mail hadopi.


Dsol, je croyais que ta rponse tait en rapport avec le recours de FDN qui a attaqu un dcret au Conseil d'tat. Mais effectivement, ici a ne parlait pas de a, je devais venir de fermer PCINpact et croyait que a parlait de la mme chose  :;):

----------


## Michel Rotta

Cela permettra de dire, on vous avait demand votre avis et vous voyez, c'est vous qui avez choisis...

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 16.09.2010 par Katleen
Hadopi : Le Conseil d'Etat rejette le recours en rfer du FDN, qui demandait la suspension du dcret du 5 mars 2010*

Le FDN (French Data Network) est un fournisseur d'accs associatif (loi 1901) qui s'est illustr rcemment en dposant trois recours contre les dcrets de l'Hadopi (deux au fond, et l'un en rfr).

Le recours en rfr dont il tait  l'origine demandait la suspension de lHadopi tant que les recours au fond nont pas t examins. Il est en effet reproch  lHadopi de ne pas "respecter l'article L. 36-5 du Code des Postes et Communications lectroniques, qui impose une consultation de l'Autorit de rgulation des communications (Arcep) avant toute publication de dcrets relatifs au secteur des communications lectroniques".

 Le FDN affirme que la Haute Autorit est passe outre cette consultation pour faire publier son dcret du 5 mars 2010 (celui  propos des informations que les FAI sont tenus de fournir  propos des internautes prsums suspects) ; il crie donc au vice de procdure avec ses recours de fond qui seront examins dans quelques semaines.

En attendant, le Conseil d'Etat a rejet hier le recours en rfr dpos par le FAI : Aucun des moyens invoqus par l'association requrante n'est de nature  faire natre, en l'tat de l'instruction, un doute srieux sur la lgalit du dcret dont elle demande la suspension, ont jug ses membres.

L'Hadopi a donc de beaux jours devant elle... En attendant la prochaine procdure qui tentera de la dsaronner.

Source : L'ordonnance du Conseil d'Etat

----------


## baxou087

> L'Hadopi semble nanmoins trs bien remplir son effet d'pouvantail. Un sondage men par l'Ifop il y a un mois a reu 6% de rponses positives  la question suivante : Dans lhypothse o vous auriez lhabitude de tlcharger illgalement, risquer la suspension de votre abonnement ou une amende de 1.500 euros vous ferait-il renoncer  cette pratique?.


J'adore ce passage.
Faudra que l'on m'explique comment l'Hadopi fait pour tenir un rle d'pouvantail quand seulement 6% de la population rpond par l'affirmative? 
A moins que ces 6% ne soient des adolescents de 14 ans auquel cas, ceci explique cela  ::aie:: .

----------


## pgmDeveloper

> J'adore ce passage.
> Faudra que l'on m'explique comment l'Hadopi fait pour tenir un rle d'pouvantail quand seulement 6% de la population rpond par l'affirmative? 
> A moins que ces 6% ne soient des adolescents de 14 ans auquel cas, ceci explique cela .


+1

----------


## gmatta

> J'adore ce passage.
> Faudra que l'on m'explique comment l'Hadopi fait pour tenir un rle d'pouvantail quand seulement 6% de la population rpond par l'affirmative? 
> A moins que ces 6% ne soient des adolescents de 14 ans auquel cas, ceci explique cela .


Car seulement 6% des sonds tlchargent illgalement  ::mouarf::

----------


## Virgil Scipion

J'aime cette loi, avant on risquait d'aller en taule pour avoir tlcharg un truc. Maintenant on risque une amende si on se fait chopper trois fois...
C'est carrment de l'incitation. 1500 d'amende c'est super sympa comme tarif, a correspond  10% de la valeur de ce que j'ai tlcharg  ::mouarf::

----------


## befalimpertinent

> J'aime cette loi, avant on risquait d'aller en taule pour avoir tlcharg un truc. Maintenant on risque une amende si on se fait chopper trois fois...


Je sais pas ton message tait ironique mais dans le doute je prfre rectifier  ::P: 
Que quelqu'un me corrige si je me trompe mais il me semble que cette loi ne change rien au risque encouru en cas de tlchargement/contrefaon : 300 000  d'amende + 1 an de prison. Elle ajoute "juste" une nouvelle peine : "dfaut de scurisation de ligne", qui lui est passible d'avertissement(s) et de coupure en cas de rcidive.
En clair si tu es pris dans les mailles du filet (de l'puisette ?), on peut te couper ta ligne mais rien n'empche ensuite au ayant droit de porter plainte pour contrefaon.
a s'appelle la pdagogie  ::ccool::

----------


## H.ile

> Peut-tre parce que le Conseil d'tat n'est pas le gouvernement


Juste comme a, le CE a le pouvoir de casser une loi. Le critre de saisine est la faute de l'Etat, d'une collectivit par son action ou son inaction (la non rponse  un courrier adress aux impts par exemple)  l'gard d'un individu, d'une personne morale,.... On ne peut saisir le CE pour les autres. Le plus gnralement il est saisi dans le cas de "distorsion" de la loi. 

Tout a pour dire, que si le gouvernement gouverne (enfin en principe, pas en sarkocratie), le CE peut lui rappeler la loi et que gouverner ne peut se faire avec des lois conduisant  des ingalits de traitement des individus devant la loi. Si la FDN avait pu gagner...

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 22.09.2010 par Katleen
Hadopi : 800 internautes concerns par la premire vague d'e-mails d'avertissements, qui arriveront mi-octobre*

Le coup d'envoi est lanc, le volet rpressif d'Hadopi est dsormais oprationnel. Et le gouvernement va le montrer. D'aprs une source anonyme proche de l'affaire, la Haute Autorit enverra ses premiers courriels d'avertissement comme prvu, c'est  dire avant la mi-octobre. 800 internautes seraient concerns, ce qui vous laisse 0,004 % de chances d'tre le destinataire de l'un de ces premiers e-mails, puisqu'on compte environ 20 millions de connexion Internet en France.

Dans ce cadre, les noms de famille, prnoms, adresses postales et numriques, mais aussi coordonnes tlphoniques et adresse de l'installation tlphonique de l'abonn suspect de piratage devront tre fournis par les FAI.

Ces derniers pourraient demander jusqu' 8,50 euros par adresse IP, mais le Ministre de la Culture Frdric Mitterrand a fait savoir que l'Etat ne veut pas payer la note.

"Nous avons convaincu tous les FAI de l'utilit de collaborer avec la Hadopi", "Nous souhaitons inclure ce dbat dans un change plus global avec les FAI", dclarait ce matin l'homme politique, qui avouait  demi mots une sorte de chantage. L'Etat menace en effet les oprateurs d'une amende de 1500 euros pour toutes adresse IP non livre sous un dlai de 8 jours.

Tous les fournisseurs d'accs ont apparemment obtempr et annonc leur collaboration, mme free qui tait pourtant farouchement oppos  ce dispositif.

Source : Les Echos

----------


## GCSX_

De toute faon, mme s'ils pouvaient rcolter des IP sur les site DDL, a ne changerai rien.

Quiquonque veut tlcharger pourra le faire, toujours illgalement, pour moins cher que ce qui tait prvu pour la licence globale (4).

Comment? Il suffit de s'inscrire sur un VPN bas  l'tranger. Tous vos tlchargements passeront par le pays en question, le tout tant encrypt. Ce qui fait que la loi franaise actuelle (y compris HADOPI) ne pourra rien contre vous. Ils verront l'adresse IP du relais VPN, plutt que la vtre. De plus, ce relais tant  l'tranger, rien ne les force  cooprer ou  fournir votre IP.

Le VPN  t ferm? Pas grave. Regroupez quelques amis et louez un serveur ddi (environ 15 / mois,  diviser par le nombre de participant), toujours  l'tranger, et montez votre propre VPN.

Il y'a aussi les proxys (plus lent et moins fiable, mais beaucoup peuvent faire l'affaire).

Et enfin, les P2P crypts (en gnral trs lent, mais pratiquement impntrable ^^. L'un d'entre eux, cr par un japonnais il y'a plus de 10 ans, n'a toujours pas t perc. Le principe est simple : on ne voit que les fichiers. Il est impossible de savoir qui envoi quoi et qui tlcharge quoi sans casser le systme de cryptage du logiciel, toujours intact  ce jour.)

Si vous voulez mon avis, les ayants droits et l'tat perdraient moins d'argent avec un systme de licence globale qu'en dpenssant des fortunes  ssayer de choper les fraudeurs, qui auront toujours une longeur d'avance, et ce pour une raison simple : il y'aura TOUJOURS plus de personnes qui cherchent  contourner le systme, qu'il n'y en a pour le faire fonctionner.

En d'autre termes, il y'aura toujours plus de "pirates" qui trouveront des solutions de contournement qu'il n'y aura de personne  l'HADOPI.

A votre avis, pourquoi tous les jeux, logiciels et appareils connus finissent par tre cracks?

----------


## Kalishah

> [...] Si vous voulez mon avis, les ayants droits et l'tat perdraient moins d'argent avec un systme de licence globale qu'en dpenssant des fortunes  ssayer de choper les fraudeurs, qui auront toujours une longeur d'avance, et ce pour une raison simple : il y'aura TOUJOURS plus de personnes qui cherchent  contourner le systme, qu'il n'y en a pour le faire fonctionner.
> 
> En d'autre termes, il y'aura toujours plus de "pirates" qui trouveront des solutions de contournement qu'il n'y aura de personne  l'HADOPI.
> 
> A votre avis, pourquoi tous les jeux, logiciels et appareils connus finissent par tre cracks?


Trs juste. Il n'y a pas que les ayants-droits qui perdent de l'argent, mais aussi le contribuable. Car l'Hadopi, a un cot et comme son inefficacit est flagrante, il ne faut pas s'attendre  des recettes qui suffiraient  le combler. Ce ne sont pas les effets d'annonce et la fermet des discours scuritaires qui vont augmenter la croissance. 

Plutt qu'une rpression coteuse, injuste et inefficace mise en oeuvre pour satisfaire un lobby d'artistes has been, il aurait t plus intressant pour l'tat de chercher  s'adapter, dvelopper et rendre attractive l'offre lgale.

----------


## kain_tn

quand un boycott massif de ces mmes artistes has been?

----------


## Marvelll

> De toute faon, mme s'ils pouvaient rcolter des IP sur les site DDL, a ne changerai rien.
> 
> Quiquonque veut tlcharger pourra le faire, toujours illgalement, pour moins cher que ce qui tait prvu pour la licence globale (4).
> 
> Comment? Il suffit de s'inscrire sur un VPN bas  l'tranger. Tous vos tlchargements passeront par le pays en question, le tout tant encrypt. Ce qui fait que la loi franaise actuelle (y compris HADOPI) ne pourra rien contre vous. Ils verront l'adresse IP du relais VPN, plutt que la vtre. De plus, ce relais tant  l'tranger, rien ne les force  cooprer ou  fournir votre IP.
> 
> Le VPN  t ferm? Pas grave. Regroupez quelques amis et louez un serveur ddi (environ 15 / mois,  diviser par le nombre de participant), toujours  l'tranger, et montez votre propre VPN.
> 
> Il y'a aussi les proxys (plus lent et moins fiable, mais beaucoup peuvent faire l'affaire).
> ...



Clap, clap, CQFD.

----------


## pcaboche

> quand un boycott massif de ces mmes artistes has been?


Au contraire, il faudrait logiquement les tlcharger encore plus.

En effet, vu sur danstonchat:



> Jean-Pietre: Depuis qu'on m'a dit que le tlchargement causait la mort des artistes, je me sens coupable...
> Bobby: ?
> Jean-Pietre: J'ai tlcharg l'intgrale de Grgory Lemarchal [x_x]'

----------


## rushtakn

A mon avis ce qui interesse les gens dans le telechargement illegal, c'est la gratuit et la simplicit.
Si pour pouvoir continuer  telecharger, il leur faut passer par des vpn etrangers, payer pour s'inscrire sur des reseaux crypts (meme si c'est une faible somme)... alors la plupart des pirates laisseront tomber (ou persisteront avec les methodes actuelles quitte  se faire prendre).

----------


## Invit

> Et enfin, les P2P crypts (en gnral trs lent, mais pratiquement impntrable ^^. L'un d'entre eux, cr par un japonnais il y'a plus de 10 ans, n'a toujours pas t perc. Le principe est simple : on ne voit que les fichiers. Il est impossible de savoir qui envoi quoi et qui tlcharge quoi sans casser le systme de cryptage du logiciel, toujours intact  ce jour.)


Je comprends pas : avec un simple traceur de paquet, tu vois les adresses IP destinataire non ?

----------


## Mdinoc

Tu ne vois que le destinaraire _immdiat_, et tu ne peux pas prouver que c'est du contenu illgal.

----------


## Kalishah

> A mon avis ce qui interesse les gens dans le telechargement illegal, c'est la gratuit et la simplicit.
> Si pour pouvoir continuer  telecharger, il leur faut passer par des vpn etrangers, payer pour s'inscrire sur des reseaux crypts (meme si c'est une faible somme)... alors la plupart des pirates laisseront tomber (ou persisteront avec les methodes actuelles quitte  se faire prendre).


Pour M. Toulemonde mme le P2P c'est souvent trop compliqu. Mais il y a toujours un oncle, un cousin, un voisin, un ami qui s'y colle pour toute la famille. Et pour cette personne, le sentiment est le mme que celui qui caractrise les hackers : le sens du dfi, le got de contourner le systme et berner l'autorit. Le fait que ce soit dmatrialis attnue par ailleurs considrablement la notion de vol. Ce n'est pas comme s'il fallait mettre un dvd sous le manteau en passant  la caisse du magasin. Dans l'esprit du pirate du dimanche, c'est plus de la dbrouillardise que du vol.

Pour concurrencer le piratage, il n'y a qu'un seul moyen : tre plus attractif. Pour a il faut une offre lgale pratique, accessible  toutes les bourses, et oriente services.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Pour concurrencer le piratage, il n'y a qu'un seul moyen : tre plus attractif. Pour a il faut une offre lgale pratique, accessible  toutes les bourses, et oriente services.


Et pour cela, il faut aussi avoir la possibilit de lancer son systme, l'ide nee suffit pas.

Comment un petit nouveau sur le march avec des ides novatrices pourrait il merger face a des majors de millions de dollars.

Exeple, je fait un truc gnial dans mon garage, je veux le mettre en place, deja je paye des millions de royalties aux majors, si ils accepte de faire un contrat ou mme de rpondre  la demande de contact.

Bref, tout est fait pour verrouiller ce systme, je n'imagine pas universal ouvrir sa bibliothque aux entrepreneurs pour qu'ils craient des sites ou des services concurrents.

EX : un mec qui dirait : ok, les mamies veulent de la musique et des balladeurs, mais y a plus que des mp3. Je cr un service pour qu'elle puisse venir chez moi et quee je le fasse pour elle, il ne sera jamais rentable...(ou aprs ca coutera ien plus cher que d'aller a carrefour...)

----------


## OHDelphi

Pardonnez moi d'avance des inepties que je pourrais dire mais je me pose des questions d'ordre technique.
Premirement, certains d'entre vous on l'air de penser que la technologie VPN semble tre une solution pour contourner HADOPI. Je pose la question suivante : Le VPN fait que les paquets qui partent de votre modem ne passent pas part votre FAI ?? Le VPN crerait-il une sorte de cable reseau allant directement  l'tranger ??
Deuximent, le cryptage des informations permettrait d'tre  l'abris d'HADOPI parce qu'ils ne pourrait pas prouver les tlchargements illgales ? Je pose la question suivante, il me semble que c'tait  l'internaute de prouver sa bonne fois ?
De ces deux constats je pose la question suivante, un algorithme du type : rcuprer les addresse IP de chez le FAI dont le volume de donnes constats est suprieure a un seuil (genre 6Go)par jour puis envoyer un mail au propritaire de l'IP correspondante, ne prsenterai t'il pas une probalit suffisante pour confondre un pirate sachant que pour tlcharger 6Go dans la journe il faut objectivement avoir recourt au tlchargement.
De deux choses l'une soit vous faite du tlchargement lgale et vous pouvez contester, soit il s'agit de piratage et la CQFD.
Pas besoin de dcrypter quoique ce soit, et le volume du flux constat est suffisant mme crypt pour avoir un doute raisonnable. Comme c'est  l'internaute de prouver qu'il est clean, a me semble un procdure facile a mettre en place par HADOPI pour pas cher ? Et pas besoin d'installation collosale, juste besoin d'une socit prive avec quelques personnes disposanr d'un tlphone pour rclamer aux FAI ces fameuses listes.
Qu'en pensez vous ? 
Merci de fournir des arguments constructifs et pas des "N'importe quoi", "C'est dbile" ou autre "t'habite sur quelle plantes ?" :-)

----------


## Floral

Etablir un tunnel VPN, comme on l'entend dans ce sujet, revient  crer une communication crypte entre deux adresse thoriquement inviolable. A moins d'employer des mthodes illgales, il ne devrait pas tre possible d'couter ce qui circule dans ce tunnel. Il faut savoir qu'en France une preuve obtenue de faon illgale sera forcment rejete par n'importe quel tribunal. C'est comme cela que les "pirates" pourraient se protger.

La solution que tu imagine elle est beaucoup trop simpliste. Il n'y a aucun moyen de vrifier le contenu du trafic a moins de le stocker quelque part mais encore une fois si ces donnes sont cryptes, bonne chance pour les dchiffrer. Il n'est pas crit dans la loi que gnrer du trafic sur les rseaux est illgal. Cela ne constitue donc aucunement une preuve recevable. Et puis en France la prsomption d'innocence est valable tant qu'il n'y a pas de preuve formelle de la culpabilit (il me semble que le renversement de la charge des preuve a t refus par le snat, mais je ne m'en souviens plus trs bien, merci  quiconque pourra prciser ce point).

Enfin une adresse IP n'est pas ncessairement lie  une et une seule personne comme pourrait l'tre le numro de scurit sociale.

Il faut tout de mme savoir qu'avec la loi LOPSI l'tat s'autorise  couter et espionner l'activit de ses administrs, certes au dbut on prtexte une surveillance du rseau face  d'ventuelles menaces terroristes, ou contre carrer les rseau de distributions de mdias pornographiques ayant pour sujet des personnes mineures de moins de 15 ans, mais, et cela n'engage que moi, je pense que cette loi permettra  terme de surveiller tout et n'importe quoi.

Nous sommes dans une dmocratie, pourquoi le gouvernement privilgie qu'un groupement restreint de personnes plutt que l'intrt gnral. Cette politique est suicidaire, et je me pose des questions quant aux ambitions des personnalits au pouvoir. Ne souhaitent-elles pas tre rlues? Pourquoi prennent-elles tant de mesures impopulaires?

PS: Corrigez moi si je dit des btises.

----------


## befalimpertinent

> sachant que pour tlcharger 6Go dans la journe il faut objectivement avoir recourt au tlchargement


Tlchargement ne veut pas dire tlchargement de contenus protgs par droits d'auteur.
Une distrib de la taille d'un DVD, le tlchargement de d'un film HD sur un systme de VoD, regarder la TV par l'ADSL toute la journe, faire de la visio confrence en haute qualit, etc...  ne constitue pas (pas encore sig) des infractions.

Conclusion : surveiller le nombre de bits qui circulent sur une ligne n'est absolument pas synonyme d'une quelconque infraction, dieu merci.

----------


## dams78

> Nous sommes dans une dmocratie, pourquoi le gouvernement privilgie qu'un groupement restreint de personnes plutt que l'intrt gnral. Cette politique est suicidaire, et je me pose des questions quant aux ambitions des personnalits au pouvoir. Ne souhaitent-elles pas tre rlues? Pourquoi prennent-elles tant de mesures impopulaires?
> 
> PS: Corrigez moi si je dit des btises.


Et dans une dmocratie il y a des lois... L'intrt gnrale c'est que chacun puisse vivre de son travail, alors oui les majors et les artistes (connus) s'en foutent pleins les poches mais c'est leur droit, en revanche ce n'est pas ton droit de tlcharger leur travail sans leur accord.

----------


## MeTaLCaM

Le problme des VPN, c'est qu' moins de les payer cher, on peut pas rgler le NAT.

Donc gnralement d'aprs ce que j'ai entendu sur les P2P on a des Low Id (sur eMule) ou des connexions faibles sur le rseau bitTorrent...

----------


## OHDelphi

> (...)La solution que tu imagine elle est beaucoup trop simpliste. Il n'y a aucun moyen de vrifier le contenu du trafic a moins de le stocker quelque part mais encore une fois si ces donnes sont cryptes, bonne chance pour les dchiffrer. Il n'est pas crit dans la loi que gnrer du trafic sur les rseaux est illgal. Cela ne constitue donc aucunement une preuve recevable. Et puis en France la prsomption d'innocence est valable tant qu'il n'y a pas de preuve formelle de la culpabilit (il me semble que le renversement de la charge des preuve a t refus par le snat, mais je ne m'en souviens plus trs bien, merci  quiconque pourra prciser ce point).


Mais justement la simplicit de la chose vient du fait qu'il ne s'agit pas de "Vrifier le contenu du traffic" mais juste de constater qu'il y en a un et de le caractriser comme "important". Certes gnrer un traffic n'est pas illgal mais mon propos tait de dire qu'un traffic "important" rvle une activit de tlchargement quelle qu'elle soit. Pour moi c'est une base de travaille facile a constituer. Le VPN permet de se protger, parce que depuis les  logs de connexion du serveur distant on ne peut pas remonter  la source. Or la je pose le problme a l'envers on slectionne les sources !
A ma connaissance, c'est  l'internaute de prouver qu'il n'a pas faut, mais si cela n'est pas pass alors effectivement mes questions n'ont pas lieu d'tre :-)
Si quelqu'un a le fin mot sur le fait de devoir prouver notre innocence, merci !




> Enfin une adresse IP n'est pas ncessairement lie  une et une seule personne comme pourrait l'tre le numro de scurit sociale.


C'est vrai, mais la on connait la source : Le compte de l'internaute chez son FAI, l'IP utilise n'a que peut d'importance. D'ailleurs il me semble qu'en non dgroup celle ci change tout les jours.




> Il faut tout de mme savoir qu'avec la loi LOPSI l'tat s'autorise  couter et espionner l'activit de ses administrs, certes au dbut on prtexte une surveillance du rseau face  d'ventuelles menaces terroristes, ou contre carrer les rseau de distributions de mdias pornographiques ayant pour sujet des personnes mineures de moins de 15 ans, mais, et cela n'engage que moi, je pense que cette loi permettra  terme de surveiller tout et n'importe quoi.


Exact ! Mais a contredit : "Il n'y a aucun moyen de vrifier le contenu du trafic" :-)




> Nous sommes dans une dmocratie, pourquoi le gouvernement privilgie qu'un groupement restreint de personnes plutt que l'intrt gnral. Cette politique est suicidaire, et je me pose des questions quant aux ambitions des personnalits au pouvoir. Ne souhaitent-elles pas tre rlues? Pourquoi prennent-elles tant de mesures impopulaires?
> 
> PS: Corrigez moi si je dit des btises.


La premire dame n'est elle pas une artiste ?? ;-)

----------


## OHDelphi

> Tlchargement ne veut pas dire tlchargement de contenus protgs par droits d'auteur.
> Une distrib de la taille d'un DVD, le tlchargement de d'un film HD sur un systme de VoD, regarder la TV par l'ADSL toute la journe, faire de la visio confrence en haute qualit, etc...  ne constitue pas (pas encore sig) des infractions.
> 
> Conclusion : surveiller le nombre de bits qui circulent sur une ligne n'est absolument pas synonyme d'une quelconque infraction, dieu merci.


Je suis compltement d'accord, mais il me semble qu'un FAI a les moyens technique de faire la diffrence entre un flux issue d'une offre Triplay du reste.
Ensuite, tlcharger 2 distrib de la taille d'un DVD tous les jours, faire de la visio tous les jours.... Faut pas tre de mauvaise fois ! ;-)
JE doute sincrement que a soit la majorit de ceux qui gnre de traffic.
Je ne juge absolument pas les gens qui tlchargent, chacun voit midi  sa porte.
Mon propos est juste d'essayer de montrer qu'HADOPI peut trs bien se content rcuprer une base de source (liste d'internaute)  qui prsente un doute raisonnable et ceux trs facilement. videmment, il ne s'agit pas de condamn sur ce simple constat, encore une fois comme c'est a l'internaute de prouv sa bonne fois, qu'est ce qui les empchent d'envoyer le mail (ce qui ne constitue qu'un simple avertissement)

----------


## dams78

> encore une fois comme c'est a l'internaute de prouv sa bonne fois


Et la prsomption d'innocence dans tout a?

----------


## Marco46

Pour te rpondre de manire gnrale OHDelphi, ce que tu dis pourrait fonctionner, mais coulerait HADOPI au premier internaute allant devant les tribunaux, parce que devant le tribunal, il faudra bien que la HADOPI prouve qu'il y a piratage.

Les procdures de chasse de TMG sont  priori (selon ce que la HADOPI dit) de tlcharger des bouts de fichiers. Ces procdures sont censes tre contrles rgulirement bien que le protocole exact de contrle ne soit pas encore connu. C'est sur ce point qu'il faudra tre vigilant pour savoir comment TMG fait pour identifier un "pirate".

Le tlchargement de morceaux de fichiers rend le VPN  l'tranger ou n'importe quel proxy  l'tranger tout a fait valable pour se protger. La HADOPI verra l'IP trangre, pas l'IP franaise du "pirate" et l'ignorera ni plus ni moins.

----------


## Floral

> Et dans une dmocratie il y a des lois... L'intrt gnrale c'est que chacun puisse vivre de son travail, alors oui les majors et les artistes (connus) s'en foutent pleins les poches mais c'est leur droit, en revanche ce n'est pas ton droit de tlcharger leur travail sans leur accord.


En effet, en relisant ma phrase, je me suis rendu compte que l'on pouvait avoir cette interprtation de mes propos. Ce n'est pas tout a fait ce que j'ai voulu exprimer. En ralit, je m'interrogeait sur la pertinence de lois telles qu'HADOPI et LOPSI. Ces deux lois ensembles prtextent  elle seule le droit de fouiller dans votre vie numrique et qui sait  quelles drives cela peut entrainer. Je comprends tout  fait que l'on puisse vouloir protger ses intrts mais  ce moment l pourquoi le faire au dtriment d'autres personnes? Je trouve que pour une loi qui prtend vouloir promouvoir la cration, HADOPI bien ngative du fait qu'elle soit si rpressive. Et puis je ne suis pas certain que cette loi favorise la diversit dans la cration.
Au final je me demande pourquoi avec tous les moyens (financiers) dont disposent les majors, ce soient le contribuable qui paye ses propres chanes.
Je prfrerait que mon argent finance des amliorations dans les services hospitaliers, des coles ou la recherche. Sauf erreur de ma part, c'est nous qui fournissons les deniers pour le fonctionnement de cet organisme, ne devrions nous pas avoir notre mot  dire? Et la rponse me parait claire: en allant voter.

----------


## Michel Rotta

> *Envoy par OHDelphi*
> encore une fois comme c'est a l'internaute de prouv sa bonne fois


La charge de la preuve est  l'accusation (en thorie).
En pratique, il suffit avec cette loi que l'accusation trouve un dbut de charge (une prsum adresse IP) pour que la charge de l'accusation soit constitu. Il appartiendra alors au dfenseur de prouver que ces chargent sont imaginaire ou non justifies ou... 

On peut donc dire que d'un point de vue purement juridique la phrase est fausse, mais d'un point de vue pratique elle est, hlas, parfaitement justifie.


Il est clair que la majorit des auteurs compositeurs ne vont pas profit des retombes de cette loi. La vraie question est, qui va profiter des retombes de cette loi ? Le coup de la mise en place de l'Hadopi permettrait largement de promouvoir bien des jeunes artistes. Et c'est l'ensemble des contribuables qui vont financer "ce truc" qui, ds l'origine, est vou  l'chec dans son combat contre le tlchargement.

Il serait intressant aussi de ce demander pourquoi on a mont cette structure inapproprie alors qu'il aurait t plus rentable pour les artistes de mettre en place une taxe sur les connexions et de rendre le tlchargement lgal. Une surveillance des rseaux (qui n'auraient pas eu  se protg car lgal) aurait facilement permis d'tablir un barme des artistes tlcharger et de les rtribuer correctement au prorata de leurs tlchargement. Ceci aurait t un contrat gagnant gagnant. Et que l'on ne viennes pas me dire "c'est dgeu, moi je ne tlcharge pas et je devrais payer des taxes..." c'est dj le cas sur les CD enregistrable, les disques dur, les clefs USB, les cassettes audi,... 

Mais dans cet optique, nos amis des "majors" seraient,  terme, mis sur la touche et eux ont tout  y perdre, les artistes n'ont que peu d'intrt pour eux.

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

Voici  quoi ressembleront les e-mails d'HADOPI

----------


## andry.aime

Bonsoir,

Je me demande o ils sont passs ces gens en ce moment?

A+.

----------


## gege2061

> A mon avis ce qui interesse les gens dans le telechargement illegal, c'est la gratuit et la simplicit.


Je ne pense pas, en tout cas pour le premier point. Certains sont prt  payer un abonnement VIP/premium  des services de tlchargement qui doit tourner au autour de 10 par mois.

Je suis plus partisan de la seconde, la simplicit (avoir accs instantanment au contenu achet sans avoir  sortir de chez soit), j'y rajouterai la possibilit de se faire une ide de ce que l'on va acheter et la possibilit d'user de son droit  la copie prive.

----------


## Lung

> (avoir accs instantanment au contenu achet sans avoir  sortir de chez soit), j'y rajouterai la possibilit de se faire une ide de ce que l'on va acheter


+1  Comment acheter sans savoir, sinon ?



> et la possibilit d'user de son droit  la copie prive.


 ::mouarf::   Je ne sais pas si c'est un droit, mais vu qu'on paye pour a, c'est tout comme.

----------


## om

lire galement : Le partage est lgitime.

----------


## Kapeutini

je suis bien content de pas vivre en France ...

----------


## Kapeutini

faudrait envoyer les adresses ip de sako et toute sa gagne ha ha

----------


## Kapeutini

pouvons nous nous passer des FAI ? 
piratage pour piratage pouvons entrer dans le web
sans passer par eux ....

Internet doit rester libre ...

----------


## Marco46

> pouvons nous nous passer des FAI ? 
> piratage pour piratage pouvons entrer dans le web
> sans passer par eux ....
> 
> Internet doit rester libre ...


Fais une recherche sur les termes suivants : "Benjamin Bayart", "Comment monter son FAI"

Bonne lecture/visionnage.

----------


## Marc_27

> Il faut acheter des CDs parce que sans eux les artistes non plus de revenus pour vivre
> 
> Tlcharger sans payer ce du vol


Je vol qui quand je tlcharge un CD du John Lennon, par exemple?

Les artistes ne gagnent presque rien avec la vente des CD's, ils gagnent plus avec des concerts et des publicits. Les seules qui perdent ici sont des majors, qui n'ont plus rien a faire. 

Avant les artistes avaient besoin des majors pour diffuser leur travail, pas aujourd'hui! Aujourd'hui tout le monde peux produire sa propre musique avec un bon ordinateur et des bons logiciels. Les artistes n'ont que se bnficier du tlchargement gratuit, comme a t dj prouv par plusieurs. 

Aujourd'hui on a au maximum 10% des artistes (la plus part terribles) qu'on la chance d'tre pris pour un major, vivent de leur musique, au mme temps que 90% des artistes (et des bons artistes) n'ont aucune chance de montrer leur travail, de vivre avec leur musique parce que elle n'est pas attractive pour cet industrie. Avec la gratuit, tous peuvent faire sa musique, et les bons artistes (ces qui le mritent, pas ces qu'ont t choisis par les majors) vont toujours vivre des concerts, des publicits et des ventes sur leurs sites internet. 

On voit ici des majors sans aucune crativit pour s'adapter en train d'essayer de manipuler l'opinion des gens avec des arguments imbciles! Et beaucoup d'argent pour faire approuver ces lois encore plus imbciles!

La musique est de la culture, de la passion, personne ne vais jamais russir  empcher les gens de chercher ses artistes et de les couter. Cette une guerre dj perdu...




> lire galement : Le partage est lgitime.

----------


## Michel Rotta

Tiens, un qui a compris que les principaux opposant  la licence global sont les major qui avaient tous  y perdre. Et tans pis pour les artistes si la hadopi leur coute de l'argent au lieu de leur en rapporter (du moins pour ceux qui vivent et payent leurs impts en France).

Un article intressant : "L'inventeur du Web ne gote gure la loi Hadopi" de 01Net.com

----------


## H.ile

> Je vole qui quand je tlcharge un CD du John Lennon, par exemple?


La sorcire Yoko Ono !

----------


## pmithrandir

Alors, y en a qui ont recu l'email ?

il semblerait que les abonns de free soit un peu tranquille pour quelques temps.

http://eco.rue89.com/2010/10/04/pour...lhadopi-169520

J'adore l'ide des brouettes de papiers qui arrivent chez Hadopi...

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 05.10.2010 par Katleen
Hadopi : les premiers e-mails d'avertissement sont partis, seul Free fait de la rsistance*

Le coup d'envoi est lanc. Les premiers e-mails d'avertissements de l'Hadopi sont partis vendredi (tout du moins, pour les abonns aux rseaux Numericable et Bouygues Telecom. SFR et Orange ont envoy les premiers messages hier matin).

Le contenu de ces courriels est consultable ici.

De plus, aprs de multiples dboires, le site www.hadopi.fr est enfin ouvert et oprationnel. Alors tout va bien dans le meilleur des mondes pour la Haute Autorit ?

Pas vraiment. Free fait de la rsistance. Le fournisseur d'accs refuse obstinment d'envoyer les e-mails d'avertissement  ses clients, alors que cela devait tre fait au plus tard hier  10h30 eu gard  la loi.

Nous navons pas relay les emails Hadopi. Afin d'encadrer les changes portant sur des donnes personnelles au sujet desquelles la CNIL porte une attention particulire, nous avons propos le principe d'un conventionnement dans le courant de l't au ministre de la Culture et  l'Hadopi. A ce jour, nous n'avons eu aucun retour concret sur cette tape structurante pour le passage en production, explique le FAI aux journalistes de 20 Minutes, tout en reprochant  l'Hadopi de ne pas fournir assez de garanties concernant la protection des donnes personnelles des internautes.

De plus, il n'est pas de sanction juridique prvue dans le cas d'un oprateur qui refuserait d'envoyer les recommandations  ses abonns. Ce qui est punit, en revanche, est la non-identification des adresses IP mises en cause. Mais rien ne dit que Free n'a pas ralis cette opration.

Rappelons que ce sont les ayants-droits qui collectent les adresses IP des fraudeurs prsums et les transmettent  l'Autorit (cinq organismes peuvent pour l'instant amorcer ce processus, avec l'accord de la CNIL : quatre pour les oeuvres musicales (la Sacem, la SCPP, la SDRM et la SPPF) et un pour les films (l'Alpa).

Source : Hadopi

 ::fleche::  Free, cdera ou cdera pas ? Pensez-vous que le FAI finira par envoyer les courriels d'avertissement  ses abonns ?

----------


## huit_six

Heu j'ai une question peut-tre stupide, mais comment ils peuvent connaitre l'adresse mail pour envoyer leur mail ?

----------


## Rayek

> Heu j'ai une question peut-tre stupide, mais comment ils peuvent connaitre l'adresse mail pour envoyer leur mail ?


Chaque FAI fournit une adresse email  ces clients, et c'est sur celle la qu'ils enverront les mails (que tu la consultes ou non).

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

Il vaut mieux en rire qu'en pleurer

et

Des tee-shirts  gagner

----------


## huit_six

> Chaque FAI fournit une adresse email  ces clients, et c'est sur celle la qu'ils enverront les mails (que tu la consultes ou non).


Haha Ok, ben si jamais ils m'ont dans le collimateur, je le saurai avec la lettre d'huissier, non pas que je tlcharge illgalement et  tout va, mais dans le cas de faux positifs ou de seedfucking...

----------


## sevyc64

Selon FREE, ils n'ont fait simplement que respecter la loi alors que les autres FAI ont collaborer aveuglement avec "l'ennemi".

Le problme vient sur l'absence d'une convention entre l'HADOPI et les FAI concernant le ddommagement sur la recherche des IPs
L'HADOPI (et les ministres concerns) refuse de payer cette recherche d'IP, arguant que les FAI doivent participer et qu'ils taient soi-disant d'accord.
Les FAI n'ont, en ralit, jamais vraiment t d'accord (mme si certains l'ont t plus que d'autres), mais surtout cette recherche d'IP ne peut tre effectue sans la signature de cette convention par tous les acteurs, signature qui ne peut exister puisque le texte  signer n'existe pas lui non plus.


Compte-rendu de PcINpact, aprs une runion de journalistes dans les locaux de l'HADOPI cet aprs-midi

----------


## NinjDS

Pour Free, il me semble que l'adresse email fournie n'est pas forcment celle utilise. Moi-mme je n'ai aucune ide d'une quelconque adresse qu'ils m'auraient fourni  mon inscription (o trouve-t-on a ?).

Par contre, dans une rubrique du compte, on trouve : "Modifier mon email de contact". Et l moi j'ai bien mon adresse email perso indpendante. Donc j'ai d un jour la renseigner.

Je pense, enfin j'espre, que quand ils m'enverront leur premier email (pas pessimiste... raliste...) a sera donc  cette adresse.

----------


## sevyc64

Chez tous les fournisseurs, tu es oblig de fournir une adresse mail  l'ouverture du compte, que tu l'as cr  ce moment l, ou qu'elle existe dj.

Cette adresse mail est gnralement chez ce fournisseur, c'est l'adresse de base  laquelle sont rattaches les autres adresses mails que tu peux crer chez ce fournisseur.

Souvent elle est au format _nom.prenom@TonFai.fr_ ou _prenom.nom@TonFai.fr_, mais il est vrai que beaucoup d'abonns oublies cette adresse et ne la consulte jamais.


Chez FREE (je ne connais pas les autres), tu peux effectivement changer l'adresse mail de contact.
Maintenant je ne sais pas qu'elle adresse ils fournissent  HADOPI, l'adresse de contact, ou l'adresse de base rattache  ton compte

----------


## Chauve souris

Ceux qui nous gouvernent et qui sont (trs) bien pays pour tous ces "machins" administrativo-rpressifs (Halde, Hadopi, etc.) sont d'une incomptence crasse. Pour Internet ils "oublient" toujours deux choses
Qu'il n'y a pas de territorialit pour les sites et que ceux-ci peuvent tre en miroirQue le fondement d'Internet est une technique de communication militaire destine  contourner les problmes techniques des routeurs et les interventions hostiles destines  couper la communication.
Donc pour viter ce type d'intervention hostile et toujours dans le b-a-ba de la technique militaire il suffit de crypter les communications. On dispose de tout ce qu'il faut pour a. Partant de cela les grandes oreilles type Hadopi peuvent aller se brosser pour trouver l'lment de la preuve.
Ceci est pass dans les usages et plus personnes ne s'amuse  faire du tlchargement non crypt. A un tel point que a agace la NSA car pour la surveillance des activits "srieuses" (c--d antiamricaines) ils sont envahis par les communications cryptes alors qu'eux se foutent bien des tlchargement des chansonettes et films  la mode.

----------


## berceker united

> Ceux qui nous gouvernent et qui sont (trs) bien pays pour tous ces "machins" administrativo-rpressifs (Halde, Hadopi, etc.) sont d'une incomptence crasse. Pour Internet ils "oublient" toujours deux choses
> Qu'il n'y a pas de territorialit pour les sites et que ceux-ci peuvent tre en miroirQue le fondement d'Internet est une technique de communication militaire destine  contourner les problmes techniques des routeurs et les interventions hostiles destines  couper la communication.
> Donc pour viter ce type d'intervention hostile et toujours dans le b-a-ba de la technique militaire il suffit de crypter les communications. On dispose de tout ce qu'il faut pour a. Partant de cela les grandes oreilles type Hadopi peuvent aller se brosser pour trouver l'lment de la preuve.
> Ceci est pass dans les usages et plus personnes ne s'amuse  faire du tlchargement non crypt. A un tel point que a agace la NSA car pour la surveillance des activits "srieuses" (c--d antiamricaines) ils sont envahis par les communications cryptes alors qu'eux se foutent bien des tlchargement des chansonettes et films  la mode.


Tu as parfaitement raison. Mme s'ils arrivent  trouver la cl de dcryptage, cela va leur coter en temps donc en argent. En faite, HADOPI est juste l pour mettre un point lgal mais ne sera pas tellement appliqu. D'ici 2011 nous allons entendre qu'il y a un pauvre idiot qui va se faire prendre parce qu'il y a tlcharg parce qu'il y a tlcharg le dernier album de Vanessa Paradis. De l, ils vont le montrer en pture au journaliste comme on le faisait au moyen age avec les pendus. Ceci pour montrer l'exemple. Le problme c'est que la tout le monde vont se bidonner. 
Dans toute cette histoire, les majors auront toujours quelques train de retard fasse  la technologie.

----------


## huit_six

Y'a aussi un autre problme :
quid du surcot du chiffrement systmatique des tlchargements illgaux qui seront dornavant systmatiquement crypts ?

Par contre Chauve souris, j'ai un peu de mal  avaler le fait que tu mettes la Halde et Hadopi dans le mme panier. C'est pas parce qu'elles commencent par les mmes lettres qu'elles partagent le mme tat d'esprit.  :;):

----------


## yezhouden

> En faite, HADOPI est juste l pour mettre un point lgal mais ne sera pas tellement appliqu. D'ici 2011 nous allons entendre qu'il y a un pauvre idiot qui va se faire prendre parce qu'il y a tlcharg parce qu'il y a tlcharg le dernier album de Vanessa Paradis. De l, ils vont le montrer en pture au journaliste comme on le faisait au moyen age avec les pendus. Ceci pour montrer l'exemple. Le problme c'est que la tout le monde vont se bidonner. 
> Dans toute cette histoire, les majors auront toujours quelques train de retard fasse  la technologie.


Bien d'accord.

Et l'hadopi ne sanctionnant pas le ddl, a revient  mettre en place un radar automatique qui flasherait une fois sur 10 000 un excs de vitesse commis par un vhicule immatricul avant 95.

Le plus triste tant que c'est  nos frais.

----------


## yoyo3d

Bon, de toutes les faons, ceux sont bien les petits downloader qui se feront pinglr, ceux qui ne connaisent  pas les mthodes pour passer au  traverset puis la propagande est en route, cela fera comme pour les manifs, histoire de faire peur, ont annoncera a grand  renfort de scoop au jt de 20h "des milliers  de personnes blablalbla selon la police"

Hadopi n'est pas faite pour etre rentable, car elle est infficace mais plutot pour dissuadery arrivera-t-elle?

----------


## eomer212

j'ai pris connaissance de la lettre type hadopi.
j'ai vu qu'il tait mentionn qu'un "agent asserment" avait fait les constatations d'utilisation frauduleuse.
j'aimerais que l'on m'explique comment un employ d'une firme prive peut tre asserment.??
de plus s'il est asserment, il est donc dans l'obligation de l'hadopi de fournir l'identification de l'agent ayant fait ces constatations.

de toute facon, l'hadopi est l'illustration flagrante que la republique francaise et la notion mme de justice dans ce pays ont cesses d'exister.
elles ont ts brades par un gouvernement de vendus , de profiteurs et d'escrocs.
je ne suis pas le seul loin de la  faire ce constat, et de plus en plus de monde va le faire, objectivement.
les ractions adquates arriveront en leur temps, quand les gens en auront vraiment assez d'tre pris pour des cons aussi hostensiblement.
quand un gouvernement s'attaque  ses citoyens, les considre coupables par avance, leur dnie le droit de se dfendre, alors, que pensez-vous qu"il peut arriver...?
relisez 1984 de george orwel, je l'ai fait recemment, et a fait encore plus froid dans le dos, il est toujours d'une glacante actualit.
notre seul droit est celui de voter. mais combien de temps nous demandera-t-on encore notre avis, mme tous les 5 ans?

----------


## sevyc64

> je ne suis pas le seul loin de la  faire ce constat, et de plus en plus de monde va le faire,


Mais cela n'empchera pas notre n*** d******** d'tre rlu en 2012, parce que
- d'une part il saurait convaincre avec de la propagande, des mensonges et de la peur notamment sur les problmes de scurit
- d'autre part, il se profile, comme en 2007, une opposition totalement absente sans aucun programme solide (tre contre le prsident actuel n'est pas un programme lectoral), acteurs de violentes guerres internes pour savoir qui prsenter et torpiller celui qui est choisit s'il ne plait pas, .....

----------


## huit_six

> ...mais combien de temps nous demandera t-on encore notre avis, mme tous les 5 ans?


Tant que les gens seront assez couillons pour lire les gens qu'ils lisent et c'est parti pour durer encore pas mal de temps.

N'oubliez pas :
Il ne faut pas prendre les gens pour des cons, mais ne surtout pas oublier qu'ils le sont...

----------


## Marco46

> j'ai pris connaissance de la lettre type hadopi.
> j'ai vu qu'il tait mentionn qu'un "agent asserment" avait fait les constatations d'utilisation frauduleuse.
> j'aimerais que l'on m'explique comment un employ d'une firme prive peut tre asserment.??
> de plus s'il est asserment, il est donc dans l'obligation de l'hadopi de fournir l'identification de l'agent ayant fait ces constatations.


La dtection de l'infraction est ralise par une socit prive, la TMG.
L'infraction est ensuite transmise  la HADOPI qui constate l'infraction puis s'informe ventuellement, auprs du FAI correspondant  l'IP donne par TMG, de l'identit de la personne derrire l'IP. 
Ensuite en fonction du dossier de la personne et de la constatation de l'infraction, un mail ou un AR est envoy  la personne pour dfaut de non-scurisation.

La constatation n'est donc pas faite par le priv, mais en toute hypocrisie par un fonctionnaire.

----------


## cinemania

ce n'est pas si vrai que cela...

en effet, la HADOPI est une autorit civile, ce qui signifie en d'autre terme qu'elle n'a aucun pouvoir judiciaire...
cela sous entend galement que les membres qui la composent ne peuvent faire office d'officier de police judiciaire et sont par voie de consquence inapte  constater quoi que ce soit, aux gards de la loi.
c'est le paradoxe de cette loi.
un juge doit statuer pour une peine, mais on autorise quand mme cet organe non judiciaire  se substituer  la police et  t'envoyer un mail, et ensuite dans le cas de rcidive, transmettre le dossier  la justice, qui dpasse par les vnements se contentera de signer aveuglment, sans demander aux autorits comptentes (services techniques de la police judiciaire) d'enquter comme il se doit auprs des diffrents fournisseurs d'accs.

Alors en ralit, tel que le mail est crit l, son contenu constitue une faille potentielle que certains avocats ne tarderont pas d'exploiter.

mais ne vous faites aucune illusion... cela fera comme le procd des radars automatiques qui sont totalement illgaux aux vue de leur exploitation en France, par rapport aux dispositifs lgaux qu'ils doivent remplir, mais que la justice, soumise au gouvernement alors qu'elle est sense tre indpendante, accepte et juge les contrevenants.

en ralit, il faudrait qu'ils fournissent le matricule de l'agent asserment qui a constat l'infraction, mais galement comment, par quel dispositif celle-ci a t constate, pour que le texte soit lgal... en priant pour que le dispositif soit lui mme lgal... et oui l'tat n'a pas le droit de pirater pour obtenir les informations, sinon il y a vice de forme...
du coup afin d'tre tranquille, comme pour les radars o ils sont senss indiquer par qui celui-ci a t rvis, ils ne l'indique pas/plus comme ca... no souci.
le contrevenant est coupable et c'est tout  ::):  puisqu'on a apport la preuve ... euh pardon puisqu'on en a pas apport la preuve  ::):  (sinon ce serait trop facile)

----------


## StreamEarth

Ils ne sont pas gonfls l'HADOPI quand mme...
Pour relever les ips a va tout seul, mais pour envoyer les Emails la c'est plus dur...
Pourquoi ce sont les FAI qui envoient les emails ? ils ne savent pas le faire eux mmes vu qu'ils auraient logiquement le mail de contact de l'abonn ?

----------


## Marc_27

Trs intressant, un debat avec le prsident du FDN, sur les consequences et sur l'efficacit de l'HADOPI... 

http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/c...82_651865.html

----------


## sshpcl2

quelqu'un a-t-il un exemple des mails ou des lettres envoyes par la commission ??

donc la lgende voudrait qu'ils filtrent que les trackers des torrents, puisque que bon techniquement filtre un tlchargement megaupload qui est le plus utilis ... pourrait revenir au FAI qui pourrait filtrer sur le volume ..

et encore distinguer le streeming du telechargement ... quasi impossible  faire sur une grande echelle pour un prestataire exterieur .. (cause reseau switch) ..

donc on en revient  tracker des gens sur une techno desuette ... nan ??

L je redis ce qui a t dit redit redit... mais bon y'en  certain qui compare sa au vol de chaussure .. ce qui as strictement rien  voir puisqu'on subit pas un matraquage permanent sur achete une bonne chaussure c'est bon pour ton dos ...

dans ce cas de figure c'est l'arroseur arros ...
il matraque les adolescents avec des messages publicitaire, celui est devenu boullimique il lui faut maintenant 5 gb de mp3 pour etancher sa soif .. 

ben oui moins la nourriture est nutritive plus il en faut (pour les amateurs de comparaison foireuse  ::aie:: ) et on fini obese  ::mouarf:: 

moralit un systeme bancal fini par se peter la gueule...

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

> quelqu'un  t'il un exemple des mails ou des lettres envoy par la commission ??


Oui, il faut lire le post depuis le dbut  :;): 
... ou cliquer ici

[HORS SUJET]
Une question me ronge depuis le dbut de cette histoire: doit-on dire "les e-mails *de la* HADOPI" (pas joli), "les e-mails *de l'*HADOPI" (vu en gnral dans les articles), ou bien "les e-mails *d'*HADOPI" (plus facile  dire) ?
[/HORS SUJET]

----------


## xian21

Hadopi n'etait pas une personne je ne pense pas que l'utilisation de d' soit correcte.
Ensuite le H veut dire haute -> la haute autorite de ...

Donc logiquement je suppose que l'on devrait dire de la hadopi...

 :;):

----------


## cinemania

sshpcl2 bien que le texte original de loi sur HADOPI ne soit pas restrictif quand aux protocoles surveills, mais parle de piratage et de surveillance au sens large,

les derniers dcrets de mise en applications, ont coup l'herbe sous le pied de celle-ci limitant son champ d'actions aux SEULS protocoles de P2P, dont torrent (tout comme emule et consors) fait parti.

si l'infraction tait constat en dehors d'un protocole p2p, HADOPI serait de facto hors sujet et hors la loi quand  dire quoi que ce soit... 
vive les politiques dbiles qui font des textes dj limits, et les limites encore plus lors des dcrets de mise en application  ::): 

bienvenue en France en sommes... 

enfin bon peut importe en fait. le gouvernement tablait sur 10 000 envoie de mail par jour, on en est  800 pour 6 mois... et encore Free n'a pas envoy les siens  ::): 
quand  cet idiot de ministre qui pense les pnaliser... ba il est un peu con... il n'en a pas le droit, les textes sont clairs, Free est oblig de fournir les ip, mais en aucun cas d'envoyer les mails. 
Aprs tout HADOPI a internet, elle est donc capable d'envoyer les mails elle mme  ::): 

on en revient bien au problme qui montre bien que l'tat considre tous les Franais comme des sales pirates, alors que mme pas 1 millions de francais taient inscrit sur The Pirate Bay sur une base de donnes d'une 20aine de millions d'inscrits. De plus les vrais pirates n'utilisant pas le p2p... ils ne les verrons jamais (dcret oblige)...
donc 800 mails pour 6 mois, je pense que c'est leur vitesse de croisire  ::): 
c'est fou comme quoi dpenser 300 millions d' rapporte en terme d'conomie sur le piratage... n'est ce pas ? lol
bref encore une loi inutile, qui ne va faire qu'inexorablement augmenter la dette publique sans rien rapport en retour.

----------


## Tellen

> on en revient bien au problme qui montre bien que l'tat considre tous les Franais comme des sales pirates, alors que mme pas 1 millions de francais taient inscrit sur The Pirate Bay sur une base de donnes d'une 20aine de millions d'inscrits.


Euh 1 millions de Franais inscrit  Pirate Bay..... et tu trouve que c'est pas beaucoup !!! Soit tu as fait une erreur sur le chiffre, soit tu ne te rend pas compte. Parce que 1 million de franais sur les 60 millions c'est quant mme pas mal sachant que tout le monde n'est pas connect. En tout cas moi je trouve a enorme vu qu'il faut rajouter aussi ceux qui pirate d'une autre maniere et qui n'etaient pas forcement des utilisateurs de Pirate Bay.

----------


## cinemania

Tellen, compar aux allemands ou suedois je dirais que c'est peu...  ::): 
et puis 10 000 mails / jours  ::): 

le gouvernement encore une fois a t trop gourmand et optimiste.
effectivement une majorit pirate par d'autres moyens, mais ce n'est pas nouveau.
c'est ceux l que l'tat voudrait et pas les 1 000 000 d'inscrits qui ne reprsente rien au final...

Cependant leur loi ne permettait pas, mme en l'tat d'attraper les "vrais" pirates, et en prime les dcrets on fini d'enfoncer le clou, les loignant dfinitivement de leur objectif... et plus srieusement 800 mails en 6 mois...
C'est suffisant pour voir qu'ils prenaient leurs rves pour des ralit et que cela ne sert  rien.
Si j'tais  leur place, j'en tirerais une leon et stopperais immdiatement cette mascarade  ::):  avant de passer encore plus pour un con.

Enfin blague et ridicule  part, au moins cette exprience aura un effet au moins positif. Faire d'interroger tous les autres tats intresss par cette loi, et conforter encore un peu plus la Norvge dans son intrt pour la Licence Globale.

----------


## Tellen

> Tellen, compar aux allemands ou suedois je dirais que c'est peu... 
> et puis 10 000 mails / jours



Pas que je ne te crois pas mais si tu as des sources a m'interresse. Parce que 1 million de franais inscrit sur pirate bay sur le nombre de franais qui vont sur internet (qui n'est pas 60 millions) je trouve a norme (mais a doit etre mon cot naf  ::):  )

----------


## sshpcl2

merci cinemania 

pour toutes ses precisions, bon on est d'accord c'est de l'argent jeter par les fenetres ...

----------


## Michel Rotta

> Chaque FAI fournit une adresse email  ces clients, et c'est sur celle la qu'ils enverront les mails (que tu la consultes ou non).


Une petite prcision, chez certains fournisseurs (free en tout cas), il est possible dans l'interface d'administration de son compte de spcifier l'adresse courriel "principale", c'est elle qui recevra l'avertissement. Quoique, pour free, c'est pas encore prt  partir  ::lol::

----------


## pmithrandir

10 000 emails par jours, a veut dire
365 * 10 000 =  3 650 000 emails par an... soit par rapport aux 20 M de franais connects environ 1/6 eme...

a fait un peu beaucoup tout de mme.

----------


## el_slapper

> 10 000 emails par jours, ca veut dire
> 365 * 10 000 =  3 650 000 emails par ans... soit par rapport aux 20 M de francais connects environ 1/6 eme...
> 
> Ca fait un peu beaucoup tout de mme.


soit 6 ans pour couvrir l'ensemble des pirates potentiels. Le nombre rel ne doit pas en tre bien loin.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 08.10.2010 par Katleen
Hadopi : La gauche promet d'abroger la loi, en cas de victoire aux prsidentielles de 2012*

Des promesses, encore et toujours. Alors que l'Hadopi est entre en fonction et que son offensive a commenc, les politiques voyant son rejet de la part de la population se mettent  voquer la loi pour leur futur programme.

C'est le cas du parti socialiste qui, par le biais de son dput Christian Paul, promet d'abroger cette loi et donc de faire cesser son application. Mais cela, sous certaines conditions videmment :  En cas d'alternance que nous attendons pour 2012, nous nous engageons sur l'abrogation de la loi Hadopi et sur la suppression de la Haute autorit pour la diffusion des oeuvres et la protection des droits sur internet (Hadopi). Il fustige l'impuissance de cette loi  apporter des rponses au financement de la cration culturelle et de tous les dsordres qu'elle va crer.

En clair, si la gauche est au pouvoir en 2012, au revoir Hadopi, au revoir la rforme des retraites et des collectivits locales...

Oui mais, pour cela, il faut que le candidat du PS soit victorieux lors de l'lection prsidentielle...

Une sorte de message subliminal envoy aux internautes et aux anti-Hadopi : "votez pour nous". Cela fonctionnera-t-il ?

Du ct de l'UMP, on qualifie ces paroles de  posture politicienne des socialistes: s'opposer et surtout ne rien proposer. Monsieur Paul et ses camarades socialistes illusionnistes ne reviendront ni sur la loi Cration et Internet (Hadopi), ni sur la rforme des retraites, ni d'ailleurs sur la rforme des collectivits territoriales, des rformes ncessaires, efficaces et justes.

----------


## GanYoshi

Il paraitrait que Free ait obtenu gain de cause pour le remboursement des frais lis  la recherche des IP. 

http://www.lepoint.fr/chroniqueurs-d...1246765_52.php

Dommage que ceux qui ont collabor vont srement en profiter aussi.

----------


## GanYoshi

> C'est le cas du parti socialiste qui, par le biais de son dput Christian Paul, promet d'abroger cette loi et donc de faire cesser son application. Mais cela, sous certaines conditions videmment :  En cas d'alternance que nous attendons pour 2012, nous nous engageons sur l'abrogation de la loi Hadopi et sur la suppression de la Haute autorit pour la diffusion des oeuvres et la protection des droits sur internet (Hadopi). Il fustige l'impuissance de cette loi  apporter des rponses au financement de la cration culturelle et de tous les dsordres qu'elle va crer.


Parfait, il est jamais trop tard pour arrter les frais.



> En clair, si la gauche est au pouvoir en 2012, au revoir Hadopi, au revoir la rforme des retraites et des collectivits locales...


Si la gauche arrive au pouvoir et si ils tiennent leur promesse. 




> Oui mais, pour cela, il faut que le candidat du PS soit victorieux lors de l'lection prsidentielle...


Si il nous reprsente pas le mme genre de potiche que la dernire, il faudrait vraiment que le candidat du PS soit trs trs trs mauvais pour perdre en 2012, vu le nombre de "du" de Sarkozy  droite. 




> Une sorte de message subliminal envoy aux internautes et aux anti-Hadopi : "votez pour nous". Cela fonctionnera-t-il ?


On ne peut pas s'empcher de penser que c'est vraiment la mdiocrit du gouvernement Sarkozy qui rend le "programme" de la gauche attractif. 




> Du ct de l'UMP, on qualifie ces paroles de  posture politicienne des socialistes: s'opposer et surtout ne rien proposer. Monsieur Paul et ses camarades socialistes illusionnistes ne reviendront ni sur la loi Cration et Internet (Hadopi), ni sur la rforme des retraites, ni d'ailleurs sur la rforme des collectivits territoriales, des rformes ncessaires, efficaces et justes.

----------


## Neko

Il est toujours facile de critiquer une loi quand on est pas au pouvoir. 
Mais s'ils y arrivent, c'est eux qui vont se prendre les pressions des lobbies, les grves, les pots de vin, etc. Et l, ce sera plus la mme chanson  ::roll::

----------


## kain_tn

> des rformes ncessaires, *efficaces et justes*.


 ::mouarf::  Quelle bonne blague! Si ce monsieur se lasse de l'UMP et de la politique, il pourra toujours faire un "one man show". Au moins a pourra nous faire rire.

Sinon HADOPI a t vote principalement par les dputs UMP; on sait dj quelle est l'opinion de la gauche  ce sujet. Et on sait tous galement que cette loi est stupide parce qu'elle est inefficace et qu'elle va couter trs cher  l'tat (c'est  dire au contribuable, c'est  dire nous). Elle n'existe qu' cause de la pression de riches majors archaques incapables de s'adapter au monde moderne.

Si ils pouvaient par la mme occasion s'attaquer  LOPPSI...

----------


## Mdinoc

> "Vous n'aurez rien, vous tes assez riches comme a", avait lch le ministre.


Ou comment "l'hpital se moque de la charit".

----------


## skywaukers

Ils vont abroger la loi, ok, mais encore une fois ils proposent quoi ? Qu'on continue  voler l'uvre des artistes ?
Moi je propose qu'on arrte de leur verser un salaire  tous ces politicars, on verra bien s'ils sont d'accord.
Qu'on le veuille ou non, le tlchargement illgal, c'est du vol. Pourquoi a le serait moins que de voler un CD, un livre ou  mme une voiture ?

Alors aprs, que les lois soient pas adaptes, c'est une chose, mais  ce moment on fait des proposition et on les adapte. Les rvoquer cela veut dire revenir au nant juridique qu'il y avait avant.

Sans compter qu' mon humble avis (qui n'engage que moi bien sr), tout cela ne sont que paroles lectorales. Mais c'est vrai qu'en mme temps ce sont des promesses faciles  tenir  ::): 

@++
Dany

----------


## kain_tn

> Ils vont abroger la loi, ok, mais encore une fois ils proposent quoi ? Qu'on continue  voler l'uvre des artistes ?


Non. a ce sont des arguments idiots (c'est d'ailleurs ce qui a t utilis pour promouvoir la loi). 




> Moi je propose qu'on arrte de leur verser un salaire  tout ces politicars, on verra bien si ils sont d'accord.


Oui, a permettrait de faire dgager toute cette mafia actuelle  la recherche du moindre billet... ou ce serait la porte ouverte par le financement par les lobbies...




> Qu'on le veuille ou non, le tlchargement illgal, c'est du vol. Pourquoi a le serait moins que de voler un CD, un livre ou  mme une voiture ?


C'est vrai que tlcharger un jeu ou une musique sans la payer c'est du vol. Mais cette loi de m#$!@e ne rsout rien donc elle ne sert  rien!!! Elle ne va pas empcher, freiner ou mme diminuer le tlchargement illgal! C'est juste une infme machine  gaz qui coute trs trs cher. Il me semble que tout le monde y perd puisque mme ceux qui ne tlchargent pas finance ce gouffre financier (et les majors n'y gagnent rien de plus).
Je me rpte mais on a donc une loi partiale, inutile et trs chre.  quoi bon la garder? Le problme avec le gouvernement c'est que toutes leurs lois sont bcles et superficielles. C'est pour a que les gens se plaignent, tout simplement.




> Sans compter qu' mon humble avis (qui n'engage que moi bien sr), tout cela ne sont que paroles lectorales. Mais c'est vrai qu'en mme temps ce sont des promesses faciles  tenir


L dessus, tu as parfaitement raison. C'est juste du populisme. On a d'ailleurs un bon exemple  la tte du pays des ces belles promesses lectorales tenues... (Qui a dit pouvoir d'achat?  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## sevyc64

Pour rappel, la loi HADOPI ne lutte pas contre le tlchargement illgal, elle lutte *contre la non scurisation de la connexion internet*, puisque c'est bien ce qui est reproch  l'internaute flash

----------


## unknow0

> En clair, si la gauche est au pouvoir en 2012, au revoir Hadopi, au revoir la rforme des retraites et des collectivits locales...


la gauche n'est pas que le ps :p
(meme s'il semble que la majorit de la gauche soit contre hadopi)




> Qu'on le veuille ou non, le tlchargement illgal, c'est du vol


c'est illegal, mais ce n'est certainement pas du vol. Ou a tu vu que telechager quelquechose empechait quelqu'un de l'utiliser?

----------


## cinemania

une solution relle existe pour rapporter aux artistes et ayants droits...

une solution que la norvge a retenue tiens, mais que sarko et son gouvernement corrompu, a balayer de la main, sans mme se poser la question de savoir si c'tait o non intressant, pourquoi ? 
parce que ces potes intimes qui dine avec lui tous les soirs voulaient gagner encore plus, et qu'au final ils ne vont rien gagner.

cette solution magique, c'est la Licence Globale.
Le tlchargement sur internet ne saurait tre endigu sans un arrt total de celui-ci, donc, autant laiss tomb, et envisager une manne financire de compensation, qui en plus de rapporter de l'argent aux ayant droits, vitera une loi inutile, qui coute cher, et donc des dpenses publiques inutiles.

il a t prouv, qu' l'inverse d'une loi HADOPI, les internautes, et particulirement les adolescents viss par cette loi, n'taient pas hostile  une licence globale, et nombre de gens du show-business ou de la musique en rgle gnrale avouent eux mme que c'est la seule vraie solution envisageable.

l'tat aura toujours au moins 10 ans de retard sur les internautes qu'ils cherchent  piger. C'est invitable, et tellement prvisible, ce qui fait que toute loi  ce sujet ne donnera jamais de rsultat.

non l c'est pire, cette loi a fait accrotre l'utilisation du chiffrage massif, et au passage compliqu d'autant la vie de ceux qui font un vrai travail d'utilit publique sur internet, les gendarmes qui traquent les pdophiles.
ceux ci utilisaient dj des solutions plus ou moins volues, mais justement l'usage plutt marginal de techniques avances permettaient de les mettre en exergue, maintenant, de tels usages se dmocratises.

si mes souvenirs sont bons, la gauche, a propos la licence globale, du moins pas propose mais l'a "soutenue", ce qui prouve bien qu'ils ont une solution de remplacement  HADOPI, donc dire qu'ils ne propose rien, c'est juste essayer de se disculper d'avoir fait passer une loi dont ils savent eux mme qu'elle ne fera qu'augmenter la dette publique.

nota: cette loi ne fait pas que s'en prendre  ceux qui ne protgent pas leur connexion correctement. Non c'est un effet secondaire de son premier sabordage par le conseil constitutionnel, mais son but premier reste de neutraliser les pirates...

----------


## kr9zalid

Pour que cel s'arrte il faut un parti ferme comme le parti pirate =) .
Je pense que si on fait un petit calcul le prix que cela va couter, cette loi peut couvrir l'achat de toutes ces "creation"! l'argent des mandes que l'tat peroit de cette loi vont a qui aux artistes peut-tre ? ^^

----------


## pmithrandir

> Pour rappel, la loi HADOPI ne lutte pas contre le tlchargement illgal, elle lutte *contre la non scurisation de la connexion internet*, puisque c'est bien ce qui est reproch  l'internaute flash


Je me posais d'ailleurs une question aujourd'hui.

En tant que professionnel de l'informatique, pouvons-nous tre inquit par cette loi ?

Si je vais devant le tribunal pour signifier que mon linux est tout a fait protger derrire le routeur wifi en clef WPA2 et le firewall de mon PC, et que je peux certifier en tant que professionnel que j'ai tout a fait les connaissances pour prouver que ma machine n'est en aucun cas non scurise, que peuvent-ils contre moi.

Puisque le fait de tlcharger n'est pas le sujet du procs, le fait de prouver simplement que la connexion n'a pas t victime d'un dfaut de scurit devrait tre suffisant pour un acquittement.

Voire mme encore plus vicieux, je dsactive le wifi et je garantis donc que personne n'a pu pirater ma connexion. De quoi puis-je tre accus ?

Si je me souviens bien en droit, il n'est pas possible de porter un nouveau chef d'accusation dans un procs. De plus, investiguer pour un vritable piratage serait bien plus difficile  mettre en place... 

Enfin, je me pose juste la question de faon thorique. Pour l'instant le canada ne me fait pas chier avec ces conneries, et je compte bien essayer du mieux que je peux de me contenter de megaupload et de serveur ferms pour tlcharger.

----------


## Michel Rotta

Le problme est qu'il se droule dans l'autre sens. En effet,  partir du moment o la preuve est faite trois fois (un fois pour le courriel, une pour le courrier et une pour la suspension de la ligne), en effet chaque tape tant "valid" par une personne assarment, elle a valeur de preuve. 

De plus ce qui t'es reproch n'est pas que toi qui aies tlcharg, mais que quelqu'un, sur ton adresse a tlcharg, qui que cela soit TU es responsable parce que TU DOIS savoir l'empcher (Je suis de formation de base systmes et rseaux et je ne sais pas, chez un particulier, empcher quelqu'un de se connecter  un rseau wifi).

A partir de l, la preuve de ta culpabilit est tablie par les trois constats d'infraction relevs par une personne assarmente et tu n'as rien fait pour empcher que l'action de tlchargement ne cesse alors mme que tu as eu 2 avertissements.

Il te revient donc d'apporter la preuve que personne n'a utilis ta connexion  ton insu et que tu n'as rien tlcharg. Ou que quelqu'un a "viol" ton rseau alors qu'il tait protg par un programme labellis qui n'existe pas.

La dfense va avoir du travail.

----------


## sevyc64

> La dfense va avoir du travail.


Peut-tre pas tant que a !!!



> en effet chaque tape tant "valid" par une personne assarment, elle  valeur de preuve.


Tout  fait sauf que les personnes qui relvent les IP chez TMG ne sont,  ma connaissance pas des personnes assermentes. Ni mme chez HADOPI d'ailleurs, et mme, elles le seraient a n'aurait pas valeur de preuves, ce n'est pas elles qui relvent les IP.




> A partir de l, la preuve de ta culpabilit est tablie par les trois  constats d'infraction relevs par une personne assarmente et tu n'as  rien fait pour empcher que l'action de tlchargement ne cesse alors  mme que tu as eu 2 avertissements.


Sauf que,  priori, telle qu'est faite la loi, apparemment, dans le cadre de la riposte gradue, l'ordre des avertissements doit tre scrupuleusement respect. C'est--dire que le second avertissement n'a thoriquement aucune valeur si le premier n'a pas t reu.
En cas de poursuite, si l'utilisateur conteste l'action en prtendant n'avoir jamais reu le premier avertissement, a doit pourvoir constituer une faute de procdure et en consquence annuler les poursuites.
Normalement, c'est  HADOPI  amener la preuve que le premier avertissement a bien t reu, chose qu'elle ne peut pas faire puisque celui-ci est envoy par mail (mme un accus de lecture du mail, n'est normalement pas considr comme preuve en france).

Il faudra attendre les premires procdures pnales pour voir comment cela se passe, mais il est bien possible que HADOPI soit dans l'impasse et qu'il n'y ait jamais aucune coupures de prononces par la justice si la loi reste en l'tat.

----------


## jlandrei

Sans tre un fervent dfenseur de la loi hadopi (qui met a sac la prsomption d'innocence) je trouve cette nouvelle vague petites phrases que l'on trouve dans l'actualit extrmement malsaines:
_si vous votez pour nous on annulera le prolongement de l'age de la retraite.
_si vous votez pour nous on annulera l'hadopi...

on va droit dans le mur car au final ils ne proposent aucunes solutions ::aie::

----------


## Marco46

@Skywaulker et kain

Que des informaticiens fassent pas la diffrence entre un couper/coller et un copier/coller moi a me laisse sans voix  :8O:

----------


## Marco46

> Le problme est qu'il se droule dans l'autre sens. En effet,  partir du moment o la preuve est fate trois fois (un fois pour le courriel, une pour le courrier et une pour la suspension de la ligne), en effet chaque tape tant "valid" par une personne assarment, elle  valeur de preuve. 
> 
> De plus ce qui t'es reproch n'est pas que toi qui aies tlcharg, mais que quelqu'un, sur ton adresse a tlcharg, qui que ce soit, TU es responsable parce que TU DOIS savoir l'empcher (Je suis de formation de base systmes et rseaux et je ne sais pas, chez un particulier, empcher quelqu'un de se connecter  un rseau wifi).
> 
> A partir de l, la preuve de ta culpabilit est tablie par les trois constats d'infraction relevs par une personne assarmente et tu n'as rien fais pour empcher que l'action de tlchargement ne cesse alors mme que tu as eu 2 avertissements.
> 
> Il te revient donc d'apporter la preuve que personne n'a utilis ta connexion  ton insu et que tu n'as rien tlcharg. Ou que quelqu'un a "viol" ton rseau alors qu'il tait protg par un programme labellis qui n'existe pas.
> 
> La dfense va avoir du travail.


N'importe qui qui ira devant les tribunaux en se prparant un minimum avec son avocat gagnera exactement comme on peut faire sauter les sanctions des radars automatiques.

Il y a dj des jurisprudences tablissant que l'adresse IP n'est pas une preuve matrielle. 

Les relevs de TMG ne sont rien que du vent. Ils ne sont certifis par rien et contrls par personne. a ne vaut rien du tout.

Il s'agit juste d'une entreprise d'intimidation et de chantage.

----------


## cinemania

jlandrei, ils ont soutenu une autre solution quand la loi a t promulgue...

fallait se tenir au courant  l'poque.
comme je l'ai dj dit, nombre d'entre eux (la gauche dans son ensemble) on soutenu le projet de licence globale... mais cette solution ne peut pas plaire  sarko puisque :

1. elle ne coute rien  l'tat, hors les dpenses publiques n'ont jamais t si leves que depuis qu'il est au pouvoir.
2. elle ne rapporterai rien aux majors mais aux vrais ayant droits... les artistes.

le but de hadopi est d'endiguer le piratage qui est "soit disant", car l encore aucune vraie preuve n'est et ne peut tre tablie, le responsable des pertes d'argents des majors ces dernires annes.

sauf qu'en fait l, on prend le problme par le mauvais sens.
l'offre lgale sur internet est tellement absurde que pour avoir quelque chose il faut se tourner vers le tlchargement illgal. De mme cette offre lgale avec les DRM et autres inepties, font que les fichiers tlchargs ne sont mme pas exploitables ailleurs que sur le pc o tu les as tlcharg... particulirement efficace pour ne pas donner envie de tlcharger sur une plateforme lgale. 
D'ailleurs la seule  s'en sortir correctement est iTunes, due partiellement  l'iPod et l'iPhone mais due aussi au fait qu'il n'y a pas de DRM, et que les standards iTunes+ sont largement suprieur (AAC+ 256kbps)  la qualit que tu obtiens chez un autre dealer, de musique, lgal comme virgin (wmv/mp3 a 192kbps).

les majors n'ont pas su s'adapter au changement technologique et  l'volution de la consommation. On est  l'aire du dmatrialis, et ils s'obstinent  vouloir vendre des CD  des prix exorbitant. le rsultat est donc sans appel, ils ne vendent plus... c'est entirement leur faute.
Le tlchargement illgal n'a pas rellement augment, les tudes tendraient  dmontrer qu'il est stable, et que la perte de plus en plus grande des majors ne peut donc lui tre imput totalement.

----------


## Michel Rotta

@marco46. Deuxime degr, je sais, c'est pas toujours vident chez moi, mais si c'tait vident, ce ne serait pas drle.

Article sur l'Hadopi dans le Monde, "La procdure d'Hadopi a t faite  la va-vite sans penser aux consquences"

----------


## kain_tn

> @Skywaulker et kain
> 
> Que des informaticiens fassent pas la diffrence entre un couper/coller et un copier/coller moi a me laisse sans voix


Gn? De quoi parles-tu?  :8O:

----------


## blbird

Pourtant la Licence Globale avait tout les avantages.

Crer un grand P2P publique, accessible  ceux qui payent un abonnement tout les mois, qui permettent de tlcharger ce qu'on veut, et donc aussi  l'tat d'avoir toutes les statistiques qu'il faut pour une rmunration proportionnelle des auteurs.

Ceux qui ne s'abonnent pas seraient sous le cot de tlchargement illgaux.

Mais bon, l'Etat actuel est pourri par l'argent.  ::roll::

----------


## Marco46

> Gn? De quoi parles-tu?


prendre une baguette dans une boulangerie -> couper / coller ->  vol

tlcharger un fichier de film -> copier / coller -> contrefaon. En aucun cas il ne s'agit de vol, y compris juridiquement.

Cessez de colporter la propagande des Majors avec des "tlcharger c'est voler". C'est juste faux.

----------


## berceker united

> prendre une baguette dans une boulangerie -> couper / coller ->  vol
> 
> tlcharger un fichier de film -> copier / coller -> contrefaon. En aucun cas il ne s'agit de vol, y compris juridiquement.
> 
> Cessez de colporter la propagande des Majors avec des "tlcharger c'est voler". C'est juste faux.


En effet, la musique n'est pas physique en soit donc c'est contrefaon. Parler de pirate est un abus de langage aussi. 
Ce qui m'nerve c'est qu'une industrie puisse avoir autant de pouvoir sur les dcision de l'tat et leur faire voter n'importe quoi, n'importe comment.
Par contre, la gauche devient vraiment pathtique.

----------


## Anomaly

En quoi elle est pathtique ? Pour proposer de supprimer une loi coteuse, inefficace et injuste ? Eclaire-moi.  ::roll::

----------


## Michel Rotta

Je pense la rponse plus simple.

Ceux qui tiennent rellement  l'interdiction (ou plutt des essais d'interdiction) ne sont pas les artistes mais les majors. Dans le cas d'une licence global, il est trs simple, en effet, par sondage automatique, de savoir quel pourcentage de la licence doit revenir  quel artiste. 

Mais les majors sont ignore et ce sont elles qui sont la source de nos ennuis. 

Les grands malheurs sont qu'en partant sur cette notion idiote et inutile d'une rpression effrne :il ne sera plus possible de revenir en arrire vers une licence global, les habitude de tlchargement ont trop volue.ceux qui sont maintenant les bnficiaires (financier) du tlchargement illgal sont les fournisseurs de contenu et non plus les artistes (vpn, newsgroups,...) et accessoirement les socits qui s'chinent  trouver les contrevenant. Nos artistes ne touchent rien de plus et ne vendent pas plus de disques.le circuit de distribution devenant de plus en plus "a protger des yeux indiscrets", il vont se rabattre sur des circuits trs discrets qui sont en place pour les terroristes et autre pdo-pornographe et mieux noyer leurs activits rellement nocives.

Cette loi va crer et protger beaucoup plus de dsordre qu'elle ne va gnrer de revenu pour les maisons de disques. Les artistes, eux, ne toucherons rien, o si peu que je me demande s'il est encore ncessaire d'en parler.

----------


## cinemania

Michel Rotta, 

c'est tout  fait vrai, mais malheureusement, si tu fait la liste des artistes franais qui n'ont pas porter aux nue cette loi, tu va pas trouver foule.

Tous ou presque ont accourus, surtout Thierry Lermite qui au passage possde une grosse partie de TMG.

Rien n'interdit un retour vers une licence globale, cela ne changera pas grand chose, quand aux habitudes, mais au moins ca ne coutera plus une tune  l'tat.

L qu'en est-il ?
on a une loi sens endiguer le tlchargement "illgal", en utilisant d'ailleurs un mot fort, et en amalgament des notions diffrentes, le piratage.
en ralit qui voit le tlchargement comme du piratage ?
pas la loi, le vol n'est pas du piratage.

le piratage informatique, le vrai, relve de sanctions pnales autrement plus lourdes qu'un vulgaire tlchargement, le piratage informatique, c'est plusieurs annes de prison, interdiction de s'approcher d'un ordinateur ... ce qui prouve bien que l'activit d'un pirate est autrement plus nocive qu'un tlchargement.

ceux qui voient le tlchargeur comme un pirate, c'est les majors car elles voient un march parallle se former, sur lequel elles n'ont aucun contrle, mais surtout qui ne leur rapporte rien, et c'est surtout cela qu'elles dplorent... le fait de ne pas avoir leur part du gteau.
les solutions qui existent sont bonnes pour tout le monde sauf pour elles, alors elles manipulent le gouvernement par des pressions lobbyistes afin que le gouvernement et les contribuables, pas elles, dpensent des millions dans la traque aux tlchargeurs, pour arrter ce march parallle en esprant, car l encore aucune preuve n'est possible, rafler la mise.

quand  dire pourquoi les pressions fonctionnent, il n'y a qu' voir l'amour que notre dirigeant et ses potes ont pour le fric...

voil l'autopsie d'une loi inutile  ::): 

pour la gauche pathtique... c'est pas tant le fait de proposer d'abroger la loi qui est pathtique, c'est juste raliste, non ce qui est pathtique, c'est d'esprer gagner les lections en 2012 alors qu'ils continuent tous de se tirer dans les pattes.

----------


## kain_tn

> prendre une baguette dans une boulangerie -> couper / coller ->  vol
> 
> tlcharger un fichier de film -> copier / coller -> contrefaon. En aucun cas il ne s'agit de vol, y compris juridiquement.
> 
> Cessez de colporter la propagande des Majors avec des "tlcharger c'est voler". C'est juste faux.


Mmmm, oui en effet; sauf que par dfinition un film n'est pas matriel. Du coup la diffrence entre copier/couper est floue.
J'utilise le mot 'vol'  partir du moment o une personne rcupre un bien payant sans le payer. La contrefaon ici serait plus l'action d'encoder un dvd en divx par exemple... Mais bon, si on veut tre vraiment pointu alors oui tu as raison.

----------


## Rayek

> J'utilise le mot 'vol'  partir du moment o une personne rcupre un bien payant sans le payer.


Donc selon ta dfinition le prt  des amis est du vol.  ::?:

----------


## berceker united

> En quoi elle est pathtique ? Pour proposer de supprimer une loi coteuse, inefficace et injuste ? Eclaire-moi.


Non, ce que je trouve pathtique c'est de faire une sortie de chantage. Votez pour nous et ont enlve cette loi. C'est a que je trouve pathtique. Je pense que beaucoup pense qu'il faut faire quelque chose. Hadopi n'est pas une bonne chose mais la gauche ne propose aucune solution. Ils ont fait exactement la mme avec la retraite. "Si nous sommes lu nous allons retirer cette nouvel loi".

----------


## babaothe

salut

si je m'en tiens au sujet ouvert,  savoir :



> Hadopi : La gauche promet d'abroger la loi, en cas de victoire aux prsidentielles de 2012


qui n'est nullement celui de parler de l'efficacit ou inefficacit de Hadopi ...
je rejoins totalement le sentiment exprim par berceker united,  ceci prs que je n'y "trouve" pas l'expression d'un "chantage", mais bel et bien celle d'un populisme n'ayant rien  envier  celui d'un parti extrme que je ne citerai point  ::lol:: 

Si c'est ainsi, que l'on recrute ...  ::roll::

----------


## berceker united

> salut
> 
> si je m'en tiens au sujet ouvert,  savoir :
> 
> qui n'est nullement celui de parler de l'efficacit ou inefficacit de Hadopi ...
> je rejoins totalement le sentiment exprim par berceker united,  ceci prs que je n'y "trouve" pas l'expression d'un "chantage", mais bel et bien celle d'un populisme n'ayant rien  envier  celui d'un parti extrme que je ne citerai point 
> 
> Si c'est ainsi, que l'on recrute ...


"Populiste" qui est le bon mot pour dcrire la gauche sur ce sujet que "chantage"  ::ccool::

----------


## Michel Rotta

@cinemania

Ou nous n'avons pas la mme notion d'artistes, ou nous n'avons pas le mme dcompte.

Effectivement de nombreux artistes on soutenus cette loi, mais lesquels ? Ceux dont on entend parler, ceux qui gagne (gagnait) de l'agent sur la vente des CD, plus que sur les concerts et autres manifestation. Constituent-ils un chantillon reprsentatif des artistes ? A mon avis non, pas plus que ceux qui payent l'impt sur la fortune reprsentent un chantillons reprsentatif des franais.

Je maintient donc ce que j'ai cris.

----------


## Anomaly

> Non, ce que je trouve pathtique c'est de faire une sortie de chantage. Votez pour nous et ont enlve cette loi. C'est a que je trouve pathtique. Je pense que beaucoup pense qu'il faut faire quelque chose. Hadopi n'est pas une bonne chose mais la gauche ne propose aucune solution.


Je te rappelle que la Gauche a particip aux dbats de Hadopi et qu'elle a vot contre. Si elle avait t majoritaire, la loi n'aurait pas t vote. Il est donc normal que la Gauche tant contre cette loi, elle propose de la supprimer si elle est lue. En quoi est-ce un chantage de faire cette proposition, parce que s'ils ne sont pas lus, comment veux-tu qu'ils aient le pouvoir de supprimer la loi ?

De plus, elle tait pour, il me semble, la Licence Globale. Tu appelles a une absence de solution ?

----------


## pmithrandir

> Non, ce que je trouve pathtique c'est de faire une sortie de chantage. Votez pour nous et ont enlve cette loi. C'est a que je trouve pathtique. Je pense que beaucoup pense qu'il faut faire quelque chose. Hadopi n'est pas une bonne chose mais la gauche ne propose aucune solution. Ils ont fait exactement la mme avec la retraite. "Si nous sommes lu nous allons retirer cette nouvel loi".


Le problme c'est que la gauche n'a aucun pouvoir maintenant. Elle se saisit donc de sujets qui "emmerde" les francais en gnral pour leur dire, ce n'est pas notre vision. De la mme facon qu'ils critiquent la gestion des affaires etrangres, etc... 

Dire : si on est lu on ne continuera pas dans cette voix ne me semble pas etre du chantage. Ca me semble plus proche d'un programme et d'une liste de choses a faire(ou a defaire)
Ou alors, le fait de dire : si je suis lu, vous ne payerait plus d'interet pour acheter votre maison est du chantage. ou si je suis lu je ne remplacerais pas un fonctionnaire sur deux.

Tu peux en trouver des exemples, on appelle ca des promesses electorales.

----------


## kuranes

Au moins, le seul vritable artiste franais encore en vie, Didier Super, n'a pas soutenu cette loi.

----------


## Mdinoc

C'est vrai que je ne vois pas comment "Si vous nous donnez le pouvoir de le faire, on abrogera la loi" peut tre interprt comme un quelconque chantage. Ce n'est pas comme si la gauche _pouvait_ abroger la loi sans gagner aucune lection...

----------


## bombseb

> Au moins, le seul vritable artiste franais encore en vie, Didier Super, n'a pas soutenu cette loi.


On  plein de tres bons artistes en France, le seul problme c'est qu'ils ne passent pas  la radio...

----------


## Rayek

Vous trouverez de trs bons artistes ici et c'est gratuit.

Profitez en vite, car autant, d'ici peu, ils vont nous sortir une loi interdisant ce type de site, car a empche les majors de gagner de l'argent  ::aie:: .

----------


## Paul TOTH

> C'est vrai que je ne vois pas comment "Si vous nous donnez le pouvoir de le faire, on abrogera la loi" peut tre interprt comme un quelconque chantage. Ce n'est pas comme si la gauche _pouvait_ abroger la loi sans gagner aucune lection...


vous pouvez l'interprter comme vous voulez...a ne sera jamais un programme politique qui permettrait  la gauche de revenir au pouvoir...or donc le devenir de HADOPI n'est pas dans les mains de la gauche et n'est pas prt de l'tre.

----------


## GanYoshi

Lol, c'est du chantage que de dire qu'il faut qu'ils soient lu pour appliquer leur programme ?  ::lol::  

Des fois j'ai du mal  en comprendre certains...  ::aie:: 

Paul TOTH tu crois ce que tu veux, mais je ne pense pas que Hadopi sera THE argument ultime que dfendra l'UMP pendant sa prochaine campagne...

----------


## Paul TOTH

ah mon intervention est ambigu ... je prcise donc que supprimer HADOPI n'est pas un programme politique,  a ne permettra donc pas...

----------


## babaothe

> ah mon intervention est ambigu ... je prcise donc que supprimer HADOPI n'est pas un programme politique,  a ne permettra donc pas...


coucou,

il semble pourtant bien que le "programme" de certains soit jusqu' prsent rduit  "dfaire" ce que les autres auront fait ! 
je dis bien "jusqu' prsent" ! ::mouarf::

----------


## Paul TOTH

> coucou,
> 
> il semble pourtant bien que le "programme" de certains soit jusqu' prsent rduit  "dfaire" ce que les autres auront fait ! 
> je dis bien "jusqu' prsent" !


oui, moi aussi je peux faire ce genre de programme...et j'ai autant de chance qu'eux d'tre lu  ::):

----------


## Lyche

> oui, moi aussi je peux faire ce genre de programme...et j'ai autant de chance qu'eux d'tre lu


 mois que tu aies un charisme de de beigner pire que ceux de la gauche, tu as mme plus de chance de l'tre  ::aie::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Profitez en vite, car autant, d'ici peu, ils vont nous sortir une loi interdisant ce type de site, car ca empche les majors de gagner de l'argent .


Faut pas exagrer non plus, si tu cdes tes droits patrimoniaux, ni les majors ni qui que ce soit ne peuvent t'en empcher.  ::P:

----------


## Anomaly

> je prcise donc que supprimer HADOPI n'est pas un programme politique,  a ne permettra donc pas...


Donc j'en dduis que le programme de la droite qui consistait  supprimer les 35 HEURES n'tait pas non plus un programme politique ?  :;):

----------


## Rayek

> Faut pas exagrer non plus, si tu cdes tes droits patrimoniaux, ni les majors ni qui que ce soit ne peuvent t'en empcher.


Va srieusement falloir des balises troll ou un smiley troll  ::aie::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> coucou,
> 
> il semble pourtant bien que le "programme" de certains soit jusqu' prsent rduit  "dfaire" ce que les autres auront fait ! 
> je dis bien "jusqu' prsent" !


Enfin, faux pas dire n'importe quoi non plus. 

D'abord un programme politique peut effectivement contenir des choses  dfaire, si ce qui a t fait n'est pas correct, ou ne porte pas ses fruits.
La droite a bien supprimer les 35 heures, non ? 

Aprs, loin de moi de penser que le PS a un vrai programme. Attention !

----------


## Lyche

d'aprs ce que j'ai lut, la loi sur les 35h est encore en place, ils ont juste ouvert la possibilit de faire plus d'heures sup que ce que ne le permettait les 35h. Mais oui, de toute faon, c'tait un moyen de gagner l'lectorat du patronat qui gueulait contre les 35h.

Mme principe, c'est pas parce que la droite s'en est servie que a reste un programme lectorale valable.

----------


## Anomaly

> d'aprs ce que j'ai lut, la loi sur les 35h est encore en place


Il reste juste des miettes de cette rforme. La droite a appliqu son programme et idologie quasiment jusqu'au bout pour dtruire l'avance sociale qui avait t consentie aux salaris.




> Mme principe, c'est pas parce que la droite s'en est servie que a reste un programme lectorale valable.


Donc selon toi, toute loi vote par un gouvernement, mme si elle est extrmement mauvaise (comme Hadopi, le bouclier fiscal, etc), ne doit pas tre abroge par le gouvernement suivant mme si la loi en question est en contradiction avec les ides de la nouvelle majorit ?

Entre une situation avec Hadopi et une situation sans Hadopi, je prfre de loin la seconde solution. Pour moi, le programme de la Gauche qui consiste  rparer les conneries de la Droite est un vrai programme.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Entre une situation avec Hadopi et une situation sans Hadopi, je prfre de loin la seconde solution. Pour moi, le programme de la Gauche qui consiste  rparer les conneries de la Droite est un vrai programme.


Certes, mais un retour un arrirre bte et mchant, hormis HADOPI, ne me semble pas raliste. _quid_ des radars automatiques? _quid_ du statu d'auto-entrepreneur?

----------


## Anomaly

> Certes, mais un retour un arrirre bte et mchant, hormis HADOPI, ne me semble pas raliste. _quid_ des radars automatiques? _quid_ du statu d'auto-entrepreneur?


O il a t dit que la Gauche annulerait l'ensemble des rformes de la Droite ? Les radars automatiques sont un cas intressant dans le sens que la majorit du peuple est probablement contre, mais que la Gauche ne se hasardera probablement pas  abroger, car c'est  la fois une rentre d'argent pour l'Etat et galement une amlioration de la scurit routire.

A contrario, l'abrogation des 35 heures par la Droite tait trs loin d'tre une priorit  mes yeux. Et pourtant, je ne suis pas moi-mme salari.  :;):

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Entre une situation avec Hadopi et une situation sans Hadopi, je prfre de loin la seconde solution. Pour moi, le programme de la Gauche qui consiste  rparer les conneries de la Droite est un vrai programme.


a veut dire que tu as un dtecteur de conneries universel Ano?  ::P: 
Pour savoir ce qu'est une connerie ou pas?

----------


## sshpcl2

je comprend pas le debat la propriete intellectuel c'est un peut le vent du nord tous se qu'on a appris on le dois certain nan mais avec cette mentalit on va pas allez loin... 

dans notre mtier si on partageais pas on en serais a qu'elle niveau, si j'ose une comparaison c'est plus dur de faire un script ou un morceau de code que de sortir les paroles de sexion d'assault ou de lorie .... 

il ya l'arriv d'un nouveau media il faut s'adapter a ce nouveau media ... ben oui quand on tabasse une pub en boucle sa rapporte moins .. les gens peuvent tricher .. mais quelque pars quand ses majors aurons enfin vomis leurs sous peut etre qu'on entendra enfin de la musique sur les ondes... comme dans les annes 80 ou n'importe qu'elle pekin pouvais sortir un tub ... maintenant on est dans un espece de diktat ou tout les codes sont etablis tout est evaluer...

m'enfin si ils veulent faire des IHM libre a eux mais pas la dedans ...

donc dupliqu oui 100 fois oui ... on passe sont temps a se copier les uns les autres ...

----------


## Anomaly

> a veut dire que tu as un dtecteur de conneries universel Ano? 
> Pour savoir ce qu'est une connerie ou pas?


Il est vident que la notion de "connerie" comme je dis est subjective. Quelque chose qui est une "connerie" pour certaines personnes avec certaines ides ne le sera pas ncessairement pour d'autres.

Ceci dit, pour Hadopi, quand je vois que 95% des membres de Developpez.com sont contres, je me dis quand mme que je peux me permettre de qualifier objectivement la loi comme une connerie.  :;):

----------


## Lyche

J'ai jamais trouv les 35heures comme une avance sociale majeur, juste une volont de la part d'une ministre de laisser sa marque quid des problmes qu'engendrerais la dite loi. D'autant que cette foutu loi n'a rien apport  la France hormis permis aux patrons de cracher moins de fric et aux travailleurs d'en avoir moins et maintenant de se plaindre qu'ils n'ont pas d'argent.. Je trouve a un peu fort quand mme.

Bref, c'est pas le sujet. Je disais juste que autant la droite que la gauche, partir du principe que "cette loi vous plait pas? alors votez pour nous et on la supprime" n'est pas un programme lectoral, c'est juste un moyen facile de rcuprer de l'lectorat pas content par la mise en place d'une loi qui ne les arrangent pas. (pas de jugement sur Hadopi ou autre, ce n'est pas mon propos.).
Dans tous les cas, je ne considre pas a comme un programme lectoral valable. Ce systme gauche droite ne rime  rien de toute faon puisque par dfaut, ce que dit la droite est fondamentalement mauvais pour la gauche et inversement. Ce qui me fait dire que "si la gauche abroge une loi pass par la droite, pourquoi ne ferait-elle pas pareil pour toutes les autres??"
C'est un jeu ridicule, mais c'est ainsi que fonctionne la "politique" (j'appelle a la guerre des bac  sable)

----------


## Michel Rotta

A la base, l'ide des 35H tait bonne, un peu moins de travail pour chacun d'entre nous et plus de travail pour tous les autres.

Sauf que, ds le dpart l'ide  t pervertie. En effet, elle a servit de purge au accord professionnel, les heures de poses ont t rduite, les heures d'habillages sorties des heures de travail. Dans certains cas extrmes, on c'est retrouv avec des ouvriers qui avait plus d'heures de travail effectif (sur la machine) qu'avant le passage aux 35H. 

Une fois les vielles conventions par trop favorables aux salaries dpoussires pour permettre le passage aux 35H, il ne restait plus qu' dtricot la loi pour que les 35H ne soient plus qu'un leurre, ce qui fut fait. 

On se retrouve donc dans une situation on le temps de travail effectif est suprieur  la situation d'il y a 10 ans, pour des salaires qui ont t gel sur presque toute la priode, soit par "le passage aux 35 heure", soit par la crise.

Le travail pour les administratifs et particulirement les cadres  connu un plus temporaire, en tant que confort, jusqu' ce que l'on passe  une journalisation, hors heures de travail, et la boucle est boucle. Bouclez l !

Mais il me semble que nous sortons, ici, largement, du cadre de la loi Hadopi  ::mouarf::

----------


## lutshow

> 35 heures


Vivent les RTT !


Plus srieusement, je n'ai plus tlcharg de musique illgalement depuis que j'ai dcouvert Spotify.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Les radars automatiques sont un cas intressant dans le sens que la majorit du peuple est probablement contre, mais que la Gauche ne se hasardera probablement pas  abroger, car c'est  la fois une rentre d'argent pour l'Etat et galement une amlioration de la scurit routire.


Il me semble que les radars automatiques n'enrichissent qu'une socit prive (dirige par le frre d'un ministre - en charge du projet  l'poque) qui se charge des envoies de PV.  ::ccool:: 




> J'ai jamais trouv les 35heures comme une avance sociale majeur, juste une volont de la part d'une ministre de laisser sa marque quid des problmes qu'engendrerais la dite loi. D'autant que cette foutu loi n'a rien apport  la France hormis permis aux patrons de cracher moins de fric et aux travailleurs d'en avoir moins et maintenant de se plaindre qu'ils n'ont pas d'argent.. Je trouve a un peu fort quand mme.


Non, les 35h sont une promesse lectorale de Jospin aux lgislatives de 97 aprs la dissolution de la droite par Chirac. 
Ensuite Mme Aubry a t mandat pour porter le projet cote que cote, et au final, on a une loi bancale, que pervertie par le MEDEF, et carrment pourrie par l'UMP ensuite.




> Bref, c'est pas le sujet. Je disais juste que autant la droite que la gauche, partir du principe que "cette loi vous plait pas? alors votez pour nous et on la supprime" n'est pas un programme lectoral, c'est juste un moyen facile de rcuprer de l'lectorat pas content par la mise en place d'une loi qui ne les arrangent pas. (pas de jugement sur Hadopi ou autre, ce n'est pas mon propos.).


Je pense que c'est projet contre projet. Certaines lois passes par un gouvernement s'avrent bonnes ou mauvaises dans le temps. Faut-il quand mme les maintenir, sous prtexte qu'elles ont t votes prcdemment ?  
En prenant l'exemple d'HADOPI,  la base c'est une loi avec un sens - lutter contre le piratage des uvres et des logiciels - au final, on a une usine  gaz sans nom, sans aucune chance d'tre efficace, en plus d'tre injuste et non conforme  certains principes de notre rpublique. Bref, l'abroge me parait une bonne chose. Et pour un parti qui a vocation de diriger la France, comme le PS, mettre dans son projet cette abrogation, en clair, a du sens.

Je pense que tu raisonnes  l'envers. Tu dis "abroger HADOPI ne fait pas un programme lectoral", a je suis d'accord. Maintenant, je pense qu'il faut plutt lire "Dans notre programme lectoral, nous avons -entre autre- l'abrogation d'HADOPI", il serait bien,toutefois, que le PS dveloppe afin de savoir ce qu'il propose  la place. 

Pour revenir au fond du problme HADOPI. Si cette loi est nulle, a on est tous d'accord je pense, je suis profondment contre un impt supplmentaire (que certain nomme  licence globale) afin que certaines personnes sans morale aient le droit de piller le travail d'autrui. On paie dj la redevance TV, une taxe pour la copie sur les supports, ajouter un impt "Piratage" est carrment nul. Pourquoi, ne pas plutt installer des forfaits (chez les FAI par exemple) avec un droit de tlchargement en fonction du montant des forfaits. Il restera toujours les pirates, mais rien ne pourra les empcher, il suffit de les rendre marginaux, et de leur compliquer la vie. 
Moi, je suis pour les supports comme les CD ou les DVD/BlueRay, car la qualit est indniablement meilleure que ce que l'on trouve en format MP3 ou DivX. Mais bon, du MP3 pour des musiques poubelles (RnB, Rapp, Techno, ... pourquoi pas ?  ::roll:: )
En tout cas, je suis contre le fait de payer pour que des types sans morale aient le droit de voler le travail des autres.

----------


## Mdinoc

^La license globale est suppose tre optionnelle et ne rendre lgal le tlchargement que pour ceux qui la payent, ce n'est donc pas a le problme, il n'y a pas de types "sans morales" ( ma connaissance, morale s'emploie au singulier) et a n'est pas du vol.

Le problme invoqu par la droite, c'est que a permet aux artistes de se frauder entre eux (bots etc. pour fausser les "sondages" et la rpartition de l'argent) en les privant du bouc missaire que constituent les tlchargeurs.


Quant aux 35 heures, le problme n'est-il pas qu'on a cherch  passer en mme temps une augmentation du salaire horaire (travailler moins pour gagner autant) ?

----------


## Louis Griffont

O est la morale dans le fait de prendre en toute illgalit le fruit du travail de certain sous couvert que ce fruit n'est pas palpable ?
Et en quoi cette appropriation n'est pas une forme de vol ? 

On peut jouer sur les mots et sur les images, mais le tlchargement illgal est un vol. 

Je croyais que ce forum tait essentiellement utiliser par des professionnels de l'informatique. Alors quand je lis qu'un tlchargement illgal n'est pas du vol, puisque le produit n'est pas matriel, je me demande comment vous considrez votre travail ? 
Vos patrons vous payent ? Il ne devrait pas puisque le fruit de votre travail n'est pas matriel ! Soyons srieux, s'il vous plait !

----------


## Mdinoc

> O est la morale dans le fait de prendre en toute illgalit le fruit du travail de certain sous couvert que ce fruit n'est pas palpable ?
> Et en quoi cette appropriation n'est pas une forme de vol ?
> 
> On peut jouer sur les mots et sur les images, mais le tlchargement illgal est un vol.


Sauf que si le gars a pay la licence globale, a n'est ni illgal ni un vol.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Sauf que si le gars a pay la licence globale, a n'est ni illgal ni un vol.


La licence globale, je suis pour SI ET SEULEMENT SI elle n'est pas obligatoire pour tout le monde, car sinon, c'est un impt comme la redevance !

----------


## Mdinoc

Il me semble que son nom originel tait "Licence Globale Optionnelle". En gros, un abonnement.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Si c'est le cas, tant mieux, mais je gage que a ne fonctionnera pas, car les "tlchargeurs" ne veulent pas payer. a fonctionnera peut-tre avec une minorit, mais pas dans l'ensemble.

----------


## el_slapper

> O est la morale dans le fait de prendre en toute illgalit le fruit du travail de certain sous couvert que ce fruit n'est pas palpable ?
> Et en quoi cette appropriation n'est pas une forme de vol ? 
> 
> On peut jouer sur les mots et sur les images, mais le tlchargement illgal est un vol. 
> 
> Je croyais que ce forum tait essentiellement utiliser par des professionnels de l'informatique. Alors quand je lis qu'un tlchargement illgal n'est pas du vol, puisque le produit n'est pas matriel, je me demande comment vous considrez votre travail ? 
> Vos patrons vous payent ? Il ne devrait pas puisque le fruit de votre travail n'est pas matriel ! Soyons srieux, s'il vous plait !


a n'est pas du vol, c'est de la contrefaon. Punie comme le vol,  un chouia prs. Equivalent , oui. Egal, non.

----------


## gargantua42

> Pour revenir au fond du problme HADOPI. Si cette loi est nulle, a on est tous d'accord je pense, *je suis profondment contre un impt supplmentaire (que certain nomme  licence globale) afin que certaines personnes sans morale aient le droit de piller le travail d'autrui*. On paie dj la *redevance TV*, une *taxe pour la copie sur les supports*, ajouter un impt "Piratage" est carrment nul. Pourquoi, *ne pas plutt installer des forfaits (chez les FAI par exemple) avec un droit de tlchargement en fonction du montant des forfaits*. *Il restera toujours les pirates, mais rien ne pourra les empcher, il suffit de les rendre marginaux, et de leur compliquer la vie.* 
> *Moi, je suis pour les supports comme les CD ou les DVD/BlueRay*, car la qualit est indniablement meilleure que ce que l'on trouve en format MP3 ou DivX. Mais bon, du MP3 pour des musiques poubelles (RnB, Rapp, Techno, ... pourquoi pas ? )
> En tout cas, *je suis contre le fait de payer pour que des types sans morales aient le droit de voler le travail des autres.*


1 /J'aime bien tes commentaires louis 14, a fait depuis le dbut du thread que tu parles de piller, voler ...  ::lol:: 
Remarque avec un nom pareil ...  ::roll::  
Alors je vais clairer un peu ta lanterne qui ne fonctionne pas :



> La licence globale c'est une autorisation donne aux internautes pour accder  des contenus culturels (musique, images, films, textes) sur Internet et les changer entre eux  des fins non commerciales en contrepartie d'une rmunration verse aux artistes  l'occasion du paiement mensuel de l'abonnement Internet.
> 
> *L'Alliance Public-Artistes propose* que *cette licence soit optionnelle pour l'internaute, c'est--dire qu'il puisse choisir d'en bnficier ou non.*
> 
> *Ds lors, les internautes qui ne tlchargent jamais de fichiers protgs, ou qui ne le font qu'en ayant recours aux services de plateformes payantes, et qui ne procdent  aucun acte d'change de fichiers, n'ont pas a s'acquitter de la rmunration forfaitaire.*


Source : http://alliance.bugiweb.com/pages/2_1.html

Dis moi o a parle d'impt l-dedans ? A moins que tu ne confondes un peu tout et nawak, je ne vois pas ici une ide de payer un impt.

2/ Justement pour la redevance TV, t'es pas oblig de la payer, c'est un peu le mme principe que l'Internet en fait, tu paye en quelque sorte les films toussah qui passent dans ta tloche Mais bon pour la redevance TV sur Internet et PC
Eh oui, l'volution toussah, il est tout  fait normal, que les lois voluent dans ce sens, seulement, pourquoi traiter de pilleur ceux qui paieront la redevance TV ?
La taxe pour copie prive ? J'ai envie de dire, c'est l qu'est tout le merdier 



> La redevance pour copie prive est collecte auprs des fabricants et des importateurs de supports vierges permettant la copie, lors de la mise de ces supports sur le march franais. Elle est applique support par support selon un barme calcul en fonction de la dure denregistrement ou de la capacit de stockage du support.
> 
> Acquitte  la source, cette redevance est en principe rpercute par les fabricants ou les distributeurs dans le prix pay par le consommateur pour ces supports. En tant qulment du prix de revient des supports concerns, elle est toutefois susceptible dtre prise en tout ou partie sur la marge desdits fabricants ou distributeurs.


Source : http://www.copieprivee.org/Qui-paie-...copie,119.html

On explique ici comment est calcule la taxe sur la copie . 

3/ C'est ce qui est expliqu dans ce que j'ai mis en 1/ cf . plus haut ou directement dans un site d'alliance pour artiste. 

4/ Effectivement, mais en taxant les moyens que ces derniers ont  dispositions, VPN, newsgroup, hbergeur, mais comme les hbergeurs, les majors et artistes et les pirates se jettent la patate chaude  ::roll:: , on avance pas d'un cheveu. 
C'est l o je te rejoins Louis, une taxe de compensation sur les supports de stockage, hbergement et bande passante, s'avre utile. Mais si on laisse faire le gouvernement et les lites conomiques, regardez le rsultat Hadopi, Acta, Loppsi ... est-ce a que vous voulez ?  ::(: 
Un internet capable d'pier jusqu' la conversation de votre petit(e) ami(e), conjoint ? 
Si on laisse faire le peuple, voyez, le rsultat, personne ne paiera ...
En fait a symbolise largement les relations entre le gouvernement et son peuple, cette loi hadopi. D'une part, l'Etat (ou plutt l'UMP  ::roll:: ), et les patrons voyous, lobbys, s'organisent, pour racketter le peuple, et nous mcontents, ne ragissont pas plus, se refermant dans notre confort personnel. Mais le jour o a deviendra explosif, on s'en approche.
Je suis quelqu'un qui recherche du boulot, et je trouve anormal que je souffre quasiment de prcarit  cause de ce gouvernement de guignols.
Vous critiquez la gauche, mais la France n'a jamais t aussi mal que depuis l'arrive de la droite au pouvoir, surtout le satane nabot l.
D'ailleurs, la gauche, le centre, le FN (moi aussi a m'avait surpris) tait pour la licence globale en 2007. Seul Nainpolon tait de tout coeur avec Dadvsi.
Dans les transports, on a une arme de contrleur, pour un modeste billet de 1.80 e, je trouve cel tout juste coeurant cette rpublique merdique de la droite. Si j'avais le temps, j'aurais manifest tiens ...  

5/ Les CD audio osef, il suffit d'avoir une bonne carte son et des enceintes, pour avoir du AC 97, faut voluer un peu l, on est dans un forum informatique ou pas ? 
DVD, pareil, en plus que si t'as une bonne carte graphique de dingue, c'est maguenifique pour voir 30 images en 1 secondes avec une qualit digne d'une radeon HD 5770 ou GTX 

Franchement, le CD/DVD ne vaut rien sans un bon diffuseur  

6/ Pour la nime fois, on tourne en rond, on a pas dpossd quelqu'un de son travail, c'est pas comme si il avait construit un truc et on lui avait vol ce dernier.
Exemple : un directeur d'usine, fabrique un objet, puis le construit en srie, genre une voiture ...
Une personne mal intentionne va dans l'usine prend une pice ==> c'est un voleur.
Le mme directeur produit les mmes pices, qui restent dans l'usine, quelqu'un achte une voiture, la produit en srie, puis les laisse comme a volontairement  disposition du public, forcment des gens vont foncer sur l'occaze, moi le premier.
Srieusement arrte de parler de vol l o il y en a pas, tu sais mme pas de quoi tu parles.


Conclusion : Louis, si tous les gens raisonnaient comme toi on avancerait certainement pas, loin de l.
Tu reprsente bien le pkin moyen qui pense qu' sa petite personne et qui prend son cas pathtique pour une gnralit.

Tu dois en avoir des amis toi  ::aie::

----------


## Mdinoc

Et mme pour le terme "contrefaon", j'ai des doutes:  part certains cas (que je considre damnables), gnralement on ne cherche pas  vendre la copie en la faisant passer pour l'original...

----------


## Marc_27

> On peut jouer sur les mots et sur les images, mais le tlchargement illgal est un vol.


Celle-l ce l'argumentation sans aucun sense utilis par les parasites des ayant-droits.

Pour quoi je ne peut pas tlcharger un CD d'un artiste qu'est dj mort? Je vol qui dans ce cas? 

En plus, comme j'ai dj dit avant, les artistes ne gagnent presque rien avec la vente des CDs, ils gagnent avec des concerts et des pubs.

Cette histoire de vol ne fait que privilegier les ayants droits, au mme temps que 90% des artistes sont exclus du systeme car ils ne plaient pas les ayants-droits.

Ils n'ont plus rien a faire aujourd'hui, ils essayent de trouver des arguments pour empecher les gens d'avoir de la culture!

J'ai dj mis le lien avant, avec une argumentation plus complete, mais je vais le remettre:



> Envoy par om  
>  lire galement : Le partage est lgitime.


Il fait quelques annes, j'ai tlcharg et j'ai achet des Cds qui j'aimais, aujourd'hui je fais question de ne plus acheter aucun CD des majors, en plus je fais de la pub contre les acheter. Toute cette histoire cet un absoude sans dimention!

----------


## gargantua42

> Ils n'ont plus rien a faire aujourd'hui, ils essayent de trouver des arguments pour empecher les gens d'avoir de la culture!


+1, cette histoire de vol, prouve que c'est les lobbys qui ont la main-mise sur le business audiovisuelle,  croire que la justice est baillonne

----------


## Marco46

@ Louis Griffont

Le tlchargement n'est pas du vol, ni d'un point de vue logique comme je l'ai illustr avec un exemple trs simple en page 18, ni d'un point de vue juridique.

C'est toi qui joue sur les mots mais le vol et la contrefaon sont 2 choses trs diffrentes.




> Si c'est le cas, tant mieux, mais je gage que a ne fonctionnera pas, car les "tlchargeurs" ne veulent pas payer. a fonctionnera peut-tre avec une minorit, mais pas dans l'ensemble.


Au contraire, les tlchargeurs veulent payer, mais pour des fichiers numriques sans DRM. L ils sont prts  payer. Or l'offre dans ce secteur est totalement inexistante. Il y a une relle valeur ajoute  proposer  la vente directe des fichiers numriques sans DRM. Cela semble contradictoire mais pourtant il y a plein de bonnes raisons  acheter directement en ligne de tels fichiers plutt que de se faire chier  les DLs sur eMule, Torrent ou MegaUpload. Evidemment pas  30 euros le DVD. Le racket a dur assez longtemps comme a !

Tant que cette demande ne sera pas comble par une offre lgale, le "piratage" persistera.

Dans le mme temps, permettre les changes non commerciaux de fichiers ne pose aucun problme galement. De nombreuses tudes indpendantes le prouve.

Aprs tu peux toujours persister dans ton anachronisme, c'est ton droit. Mais tu es  ct de la plaque.

----------


## GanYoshi

> Cette histoire de vol ne fait que privilegier les ayants droits, au mme temps que 90% des artistes sont exclus du systeme car ils ne plaient pas les ayants-droits.
> 
> Ils n'ont plus rien a faire aujourd'hui, ils essayent de trouver des arguments pour empecher les gens d'avoir de la culture!


Je suis globalement d'accord avec toi. 

Cependant, il ne faut pas rduire  zro le rle que jouent les maisons de disque pour la production d'un album. 
Beaucoup d'artistes se sont essayer  l'auto-production, beaucoup en sont revenu (AC/DC pour ne citer que lui).

Partant de ce constat, pourquoi suis-je contre la licence globale ? 

Je trouve stupide de prlever un impt aux citoyens pour le reverser  des intrts privs. 
Je prfrerai de prlever un impt, disons une licence global, pour crer et financer une entit nationale qui produirait les artistes, c'est  dire prendrait en charge l'enregistrement de leurs albums. 

En clair faire un service public de la musique, comme a se fait dj pour les muss, la tlvision, la radio etc.

----------


## gargantua42

Pis on parle de vol/pillage sur Internet, mais quid des anciens "pirates" qui s'changeaient  l'poque des cassettes vidos et des cassettes audios? 

Qui ne l'a jamais fait ?

----------


## Marc_27

Je pense que la licence global doit tre mettre en discution.

En plus, des bonnes artistes peuvent toujours gagner de l'argent. Les gens payent pour "pirater". Ils payent des VPNs, des Megauploads, ils font des donations aux sites de series de tl, tout pour pouvoir telecharger.

Pour quoi il serait different directement avec des artistes?

Je suis sure qu'un bon artiste, en mettant un lien de tlchargement sur son site, et bien  cot un lien: donnez moi pour que je puisse continuer a produire", il gagnerait beaucoup d'argent! On parle des milliards de persones, beaucoup ne payeront jamais, beaucoup payeront. 

Des solutions existent, il faut arreter ce connairie de tlcharger ce du vol! Ce pas du vol, a c'est du crie des ayant-droits!

----------


## Mdinoc

Au passage, il existe dj quelques plate-formes de vente en ligne sans DRM.
Bandcamp est l'une d'elles, je m'en suis servi pour les albums de Homestuck...




> In the past 30 days alone, artists have made $368,754 USD using Bandcamp





> On name-your-price albums, fans pay an average of *50% more* than whatever you set as your minimum.

----------


## Louis Griffont

D'abord, merci de rester correct. Je n'ai agress personne, merci de ne pas m'insulter ! 

L'Alliance Public-Artistes n'est qu'une association regroupant un certain nombre de membres d'associations tiers, ce qu'ils proposent peut-tre bon ou mauvais, ils n'ont pas de pouvoir politique ou judiciaire. Ils ont des ides, ils les mettent, c'est bien. Maintenant, il faut voir un peu plus loin et tudier les faisabilits. 

a me fait rire un peu d'entendre parler de Licence optionnelle.  ::mouarf:: 

En gros, on propose aux gens de payer pour tlcharger lgalement, o alors, ils seront dans l'illgalit, c'est bien a ? Heu !  C'est quoi la diffrence avec l'tat actuel des choses ? (HADOPI mis  part, car cette loi est nulle*). 




> J'aime bien tes commentaires louis 14, a fait depuis le dbut du thread que tu parles de piller, voler ... 
> Remarque avec un nom pareil ...


Bon dj, c'est Louis Griffon et pas Louis 14 ( faut apprendre  lire) Et en quoi le nom de Louis Griffon est-il lier  piller et voler ? Je doute sincrement que tu saches  quoi fait rfrence ce nom. 
Ceci pour dire que cette simple phrase remet en question tout le reste de tes propos. Ton discours n'a aucun sens et je n'y porte pas attention.

*) Si tu avais lu (compris?) mes posts prcdents comme tu le laisses entendre, tu aurais vu que je n'tais pas pour HADOPI.

----------


## gargantua42

Y a plthores de solutions en faite, c'est juste que il existe des gens comme les politiciens de droite, les lobbys, les majors, thierry lhermitte et Louis Griffon  ::aie::  qui ne veulent pas s'adapter et crachent sur tout ce qui est audiovisuel en ligne, sauf le dernier de la liste, les autres ont une influence norme, argent tout a ... sur l'industrie cinmatographique et tant que ces gens l seraient haut placs, du moins d'un point de vue conomique  ::roll:: , y a rien qui avancera, a fait combien d'annes encore qu'on va en parler de cette licence globale

----------


## Mdinoc

> a me fait rire un peu d'entendre parler de Licence optionnelle. 
> 
> En gros, on propose aux gens de payer pour tlcharger lgalement, o alors, ils seront dans l'illgalit, c'est bien a ? Heu !  C'est quoi la diffrence avec l'tat actuel des choses ?


L'absence de DRM et la rduction au volume vidente?

----------


## gargantua42

> D'abord, merci de rester correct. Je n'ai agress personne, merci de ne pas m'insulter ! 
> 
> L'Alliance Public-Artistes n'est qu'une association regroupant un certain nombre de membres d'associations tiers, ce qu'ils proposent peut-tre bon ou mauvais, ils n'ont pas de pouvoir politique ou judiciaire. Ils ont des ides, ils les mettent, c'est bien. Maintenant, il faut voir un peu plus loin et tudier les faisabilits. 
> 
> a me fait rire un peu d'entendre parler de Licence optionnelle. 
> 
> En gros, on propose aux gens de payer pour tlcharger lgalement, o alors, ils seront dans l'illgalit, c'est bien a ? Heu !  C'est quoi la diffrence avec l'tat actuel des choses ? (HADOPI mis  part, car cette loi est nulle*). 
> 
> 
> ...


En gros, c'est un nouveau mode de consommation, les gens n'achtent plus les CD, mais veulent tout ce qui est en ligne  disposition tout en rmunrant les artistes et je suis certains qu'avec une masse de consommateur, tlchargeur, on arriverait  enrichir les  artistes.

Maintenant y a ceux qui tlchargent comme des gorets, genre tout et nawak  longueur de journe, et c'est l le problme. Pourquoi on taxerait pas proportionnellement  ce qui est tlcharg?

Genre : Louis griffon il tlcharge pas 0  
Moi : occasionnellement pour dcouvrir 15 
Kevin : tout le temps 100  
Ca me paraitrait plus juste pour les ayant-droits, n'en dplaisent au majors
Je ne t'ai pas insult :o, mais franchement ton argumentaire est rvoltant, tu traite les internautes de voleurs, alors que c'est plus des victimes de la (haute) socit  
Pis j'ai mis tous ces dtails pour prendre conscience, c'est un exemple parmi d'autres, mais bon dirigs par des majors hum hum 
J'ai jamais dit que tu tais pour hadopi  ::(: 
Tu sais j'en ai connu des personnalits anti-hadopi qui raisonnaient comme toi, mais heureusement de pseudo  ::): 

Au fait a commence  voir le jour les plateformes de streaming lgale et tlchargement de jeux vidos.
Je trouve que pour 40  par mois mme sans tter de la nouveaut c'est intressant et adapt  mon modeste budget, pomp par le hardware  ::?:

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Celle-l ce l'argumentation sans aucun sense utilis par les parasites des ayant-droits.
> 
> Pour quoi je ne peut pas tlcharger un CD d'un artiste qu'est dj mort? Je vol qui dans ce cas?


As-tu entendu parler de la notion d'hritage ? Si je suis ton raisonnement, quand tes parents seront dcds, je suis autoris  prendre leurs conomies ?(merci de me fournir le n de compte  ::mouarf:: )




> En plus, comme j'ai dj dit avant, les artistes ne gagnent presque rien avec la vente des CDs, ils gagnent avec des concerts et des pubs.


Tu sais combien a cote de financer une tourne ? Tu sais qui avance les fonds ? Et une campagne de pub, c'est gratuit ? Qui la finance ? 
Posez-vous ces questions et on en reparle.




> Cette histoire de vol ne fait que privilegier les ayants droits, au mme temps que 90% des artistes sont exclus du systeme car ils ne plaient pas les ayants-droits.


Pas compris cette phrase, dsol, je ne parle que le franais et un peu d'anglais.  ::?: 




> Ils n'ont plus rien a faire aujourd'hui, ils essayent de trouver des arguments pour empecher les gens d'avoir de la culture!


Tu aurais pu tlcharger (lgalement) un correcteur d'orthographe et un analyseur syntaxique !  ::ccool:: 




> Il fait quelques annes, j'ai tlcharg et j'ai achet des Cds qui j'aimais, aujourd'hui je fais question de ne plus acheter aucun CD des majors, en plus je fais de la pub contre les acheter. Toute cette histoire cet un absoude sans dimention!


Bon, ben, l, pareil ! Pas compris le sens !  ::calim2:: 




> Pis on parle de vol/pillage sur Internet, mais quid des anciens "pirates" qui s'changeaient  l'poque des cassettes vidos et des cassettes audios? 
> 
> Qui ne l'a jamais fait ?


Oui, je sais, il y en a mme qui roule au-del de la vitesse autorise, et d'autres qui grillent des feux rouges. Et alors ?  ::roll::

----------


## gargantua42

> Oui, je sais, il y en a mme qui roule au-del de la vitesse autorise, et d'autres qui grillent des feux rouges. Et alors ?


Et alors, faut faire prendre conscience ds le dbut aux gens que spasbien ou faut changer de systme, moins obsolte que celui de l'ump




> Tu sais combien a cote de financer une tourne ? Tu sais qui avance les fonds ? Et une campagne de pub, c'est gratuit ? Qui la finance ? 
> Posez-vous ces questions et on en reparle.


Justement si t'as un lien  nous proposer je suis tout oui  ::):

----------


## Hellwing

> a me fait rire un peu d'entendre parler de Licence optionnelle. 
> 
> En gros, on propose aux gens de payer pour tlcharger lgalement, o alors, ils seront dans l'illgalit, c'est bien a ? Heu !  C'est quoi la diffrence avec l'tat actuel des choses ? (HADOPI mis  part, car cette loi est nulle*).


Certaines personnes (dont moi) n'achtent pas de CD car c'est bien trop cher pour le contenu, surtout si c'est pour n'couter que 10% du CD, les 90% restants tant en gnral sans intrt (en ce qui me concerne).

La licence Globale, ou tout autre systme de ce genre permettra de rduire considrablement les dpenses et, notamment de se constituer des compilations virtuelles avec ce qu'on aime, sans payer ni les musiques superflues, ni le support.

La diffrence avec l'tat actuel est assez norme.

----------


## Mdinoc

> As-tu entendu parler de la notion d'hritage ? Si je suis ton raisonnement, quand tes parents seront dcds, je suis autoris  prendre leurs conomies ?(merci de me fournir le n de compte )


Bonne question. Qu'on fait les enfants pour mriter cet hritage? Ils se sont donns la peine de natre, rien de plus.*
On peut se demander si l'hritage est lgitime.

*Bonus  qui retrouve d'o cette paraphrase vient.

----------


## gargantua42

> Bonne question. Qu'on fait les enfants pour mriter cet hritage? Ils se sont donns la peine de natre, rien de plus.*
> On peut se demander si l'hritage est lgitime.
> 
> *Bonus  qui retrouve d'o cette paraphrase vient.


Oui mais que fais tu de l'aristocratie ?  ::roll:: 
la rvolution 1789 n'aurait servi  rien  ::(:

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Certaines personnes (dont moi) n'achtent pas de CD car c'est bien trop cher pour le contenu, surtout si c'est pour n'couter que 10% du CD, les 90% restants tant en gnral sans intrt (en ce qui me concerne).


Faut t'en prendre aux artistes que tu coutes, non ?




> La licence Globale, ou tout autre systme de ce genre permettra de rduire considrablement les dpenses et, notamment de se constituer des compilations virtuelles avec ce qu'on aime, sans payer ni les musiques superflues, ni le support.
> 
> La diffrence avec l'tat actuel est assez norme.


Aujourd'hui tu peux acheter lgalement de la musique, uniquement les chansons que tu veux, donc, la diffrence n'est pas si grande que a ! 





> Bonne question. Qu'on fait les enfants pour mriter cet hritage? Ils se sont donns la peine de natre, rien de plus.*
> On peut se demander si l'hritage est lgitime.
> 
> *Bonus  qui retrouve d'o cette paraphrase vient.


Pour le bonus : c'est Sarkozy (facile)
Pour la lgitimit de l'hritage, c'est un vaste dbat !  :;): 
PS : Je souhaite longue vie  tes parents, bien videmment !

----------


## Mdinoc

> Pour le bonus : c'est Sarkozy (facile)


 :8O:  Je crois que tu as mal lu la quote. Le discours et l'idologie de Sarkozy sont *contraires* au discours et  l'idologie du personnage qui dit la phrase originelle!




> Aujourd'hui tu peux acheter lgalement de la musique, uniquement les chansons que tu veux, donc, la diffrence n'est pas si grande que a !


Sauf que dans la plupart des cas, tu ne peux les couter que sur l'ordinateur o tu les a achetes (en plus de mon lecteur MP3 non-compatible WMA, j'ai un second ordinateur) et tu n'as pas de rductions au volume  part en achetant l'album complet (ce qui abolit "uniquement les chansons que tu veux").

----------


## Marc_27

Bon dsol pour le franais...




> As-tu entendu parler de la notion d'hritage ? Si je suis ton raisonnement, quand tes parents seront dcds, je suis autoris  prendre leurs conomies ?(merci de me fournir le n de compte )


Je suis d'accord qu'un fils reois l'argent qui ses parents avaient avant leur dcs, mais ils doivent aussi travailler et gagner leur propre argent. Mes parents ne sont pas des musiciens, donc lors qu'ils seront dcds, je ne vais rien gagner au-dl de ces qu'ils ont. Pour quoi avec des artistes il doit tre different? 




> Citation:
> Envoy par Marc_27  
> Cette histoire de vol ne fait que privilegier les ayants droits, au mme temps que 90% des artistes sont exclus du systeme car ils ne plaient pas les ayants-droits. 
> 
> Pas compris cette phrase, dsol, je ne parle que le franais et un peu d'anglais.


La je veux dire que aujourd'hui, on a environ 10% des artistes qui ont de la chance d'tre pris par un major et il a son CD qu'est mis en vente dans les magasins. Par contre on a aussi 90% des artistes (des bons artistes, mais qui ne font de la musique "popular") qui sont exclus par les majors, qui n'ont pas la chance de publier leur travail. Les tlchargements gratuits peuvent finir cette distortion.

Concernant les pubs, j'ai dit qu'ils gagnent de l'argent avec des pubs dont ils apparaissent, pas les pubs de ces CDs...

----------


## Hellwing

> Faut t'en prendre aux artistes que tu coutes, non ?


Non, y a du bon et du mauvais partout. Ce n'est pas si rare de ne pas aimer l'intgralit d'un album, tu sais.




> Aujourd'hui tu peux acheter lgalement de la musique, uniquement les chansons que tu veux, donc, la diffrence n'est pas si grande que a !


Sauf que les musiques que je cherche sont introuvables sur ce genre de rseau.

----------


## gargantua42

> Bon dsol pour le franais...
> Mes parents ne sont pas des musiciens, donc lors qu'ils seront dcds, je ne vais rien gagner au-dl de ces qu'ils ont. Pour quoi avec des artistes il doit tre different?


+1 
Perso moi, je me fiche pas mal de la hauteur de l'hritage, car moi j'ai toujours su que ce qui tait le plus cher tait ses proches.
Je ne comprendrais jamais pourquoi certains pensent qu'ils dtiendront ternellement leur bien, comme si il y avait aucun commencement et aucune fin.
Tout est ternel quoi  ::mrgreen:: 
C'est utopique

----------


## Michel Rotta

@Louis Griffont
J'interviens deux pages trop loin...

Ne pas vouloir payer une ventuelle taxe sur le tlchargement, c'est bien. Mais quelques questions pourraient jeter une vision diffrente sur cette affirmation.

Quid de la taxe sur les CDROM et DVDROM vierge ? Quid de la taxe sur les support analogique vierge (cassettes enregistrable) ? Quid de la taxe sur les clefs USB et les disques durs externes ?

Et le coup en tratre (dsol) qui fait mal. Aujourd'hui il y a une usine  gaze appele HADOPI qui se met en place, avec un budget norme, il est pris en charge par l'tat,  ton avis, d'o qu'il vient l'argent de la HADOPI ?

Tous cela pour dire qu'une taxe sur l'ensemble des moyens de connexion  l'internet ne serait pas plus bte que les taxes existantes actuellement.

----------


## gargantua42

> Tous cela pour dire qu'une taxe sur l'ensemble des moyens de connexion  l'internet ne serait pas plus bte que les taxes existantes actuellement.


+1
Je comprends un peu pourquoi le gouvernement s'entte  faire passer hadopi ... d'un ct y a ceux qui veulent pas payer, de l'autre ceux qui se plaignent de taxes, accusent le coup du piratage, internautes , eh oui tout dans le mme sac  ::roll:: 
Le rel problme est que les gens ne sont plus  l'coute de leur prochain, on vit dans une socit marginale, goiste, bananire, pourrie par le fric, j'en passe et des meilleurs.
Alors oui y a des gens qui tlchargent, et seraient prt  payer une licence globale, malgr les SMIC, RSA ... et pendant ce temps-l certains en courant aprs un ballon gagnent 1 000 000  par jour, d'autres en fredonant gagnent tout autant ... 
Ce n'est pas normal, je souhaite de tout coeur que la Gauche passe, pour voir si elle peut remdier  ces problmes

----------


## Marc_27

> +1
> Je comprends un peu pourquoi le gouvernement s'entte  faire passer hadopi ... d'un ct y a ceux qui veulent pas payer, de l'autre ceux qui se plaignent de taxes, accusent le coup du piratage, internautes , eh oui tout dans le mme sac 
> Le rel problme est que les gens ne sont plus  l'coute de leur prochain, on vit dans une socit marginale, goiste, bananire, pourrie par le fric, j'en passe et des meilleurs.
> Alors oui y a des gens qui tlchargent, et seraient prt  payer une licence globale, malgr les SMIC, RSA ... et pendant ce temps-l certains en courant aprs un ballon gagnent 1 000 000  par jour, d'autres en fredonant gagnent tout autant ... 
> Ce n'est pas normal, je souhaite de tout coeur que la Gauche passe, pour voir si elle peut remdier  ces problmes


Il n'est que du lobby des majors. Ils payent aux politiciens lors des elections (dons pour la campagne), et maintenant ils cherchent leur retribuition. C'est le circus qu'est la politique...  ::(: 

Il faut ce rappeler que cette loi ne vise jamais les artistes, vise que les profits des majors

----------


## gargantua42

> Il faut ce rappeler que cette loi ne vise jamais les artistes, vise que les profits des majors


C'est tout juste l le problme ... Et encore, a risque plus de rmunrer les avocats qui se frottent dj les mains  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je crois que tu as mal lu la quote. Le discours et l'idologie de Sarkozy sont *contraires* au discours et  l'idologie du personnage qui dit la phrase originelle!


 ::oops::  Effectivement ! J'ai pens, quand tu as parl de paraphrase que tu cherchais l'auteur d'une phrase a idologie inverse, et j'ai tout de suite pens  notre Empereur ! Dsol ! Et donc, non je ne connais pas l'auteur !  ::oops:: 





> Sauf que dans la plupart des cas, tu ne peux les couter que sur l'ordinateur o tu les a achetes (en plus de mon lecteur MP3 non-compatible WMA, j'ai un second ordinateur) et tu n'as pas de rductions au volume  part en achetant l'album complet (ce qui abolit "uniquement les chansons que tu veux").


L, c'est un problme diffrent, que la licence globale ne rsout d'ailleurs pas. Les DRM sont un affront  la loi franaise (le PS d'ailleurs  l'poque a laiss faire, il me semble), qui parle de "droit  la copie prive".  




> Bon dsol pour le franais...


Faire un effort pour au moins tre comprhensible, c'est un dbut, l'orthographe, on est tous pareil, on sait que a existe, mais on ne sait pas comment a s'crit !  :;): 





> Je suis d'accord qu'un fils reois l'argent qui ses parents avaient avant leur dcs, mais ils doivent aussi travailler et gagner leur propre argent. Mes parents ne sont pas des musiciens, donc lors qu'ils seront dcds, je ne vais rien gagner au-dl de ces qu'ils ont. Pour quoi avec des artistes il doit tre different?


L encore pas tout  fait d'accord. Si tes parents te lguent un livret A (par exemple), les intrts continuent de courir. 
Autre fait possible, par exemple, M. Jackson avait rachet les droits des chansons des Beatles, il me semble (bon je sais, il est mort), mais en supposant qu'il ne le soit pas (j'ai pas d'autres exemples en tte, dsol), mme si tous les Beatles taient dcds, les droits appartiennent  quelqu'un qui a dbours de l'argent pour les avoir ! 
Je crois que de toute faon, aprs un certain temps, les uvres entre dans le patrimoine national et donc libres de droits. Ce temps est long, je crois, il faut peut-tre revoir cette loi (mme si certains ici, n'aiment pas que l'on change les lois prcdemment votes !  :;): )




> La je veux dire que aujourd'hui, on a environ 10% des artistes qui ont de la chance d'tre pris par un major et il a son CD qu'est mis en vente dans les magasins. Par contre on a aussi 90% des artistes (des bons artistes, mais qui ne font de la musique "popular") qui sont exclus par les majors, qui n'ont pas la chance de publier leur travail. Les tlchargements gratuits peuvent finir cette distortion.


Et a changera quoi la licence globale ? Pour enregistrer une chanson, il faut de l'argent, pour la diffuser (pub, radio, tl, concert, ...) il faut de l'argent. Bref, si personne ne mise sur toi, tu restes le bec dans l'eau. 
C'est Mel Gibson qui disait que pour raliser et produire des films comme BraveHeart, il lui fallait faire un ou deux films style "la ranon".




> Concernant les pubs, j'ai dit qu'ils gagnent de l'argent avec des pubs dont ils apparaissent, pas les pubs de ces CDs...


OK ! Cette pub l. Celle qui fait d'un artiste un simple business man sans saveur !




> Non, y a du bon et du mauvais partout. Ce n'est pas si rare de ne pas aimer l'intgralit d'un album, tu sais.


Oui et non ! Dans un album (enfin, je parle pour de vrais artistes)  je considre qu'il y a un choix de l'artiste pour l'ordre des chansons, et la slection de celles-ci. Pourquoi cette chanson est dans l'album et que celle-ci en est carte (pour un prochain album, peut-tre ou carrment abandonne). ect. Bref, l'album, pour moi, est une uvre complte et non pas une suite de morceaux musicaux. C'est pour cela que je n'aime pas les compilations.  ::roll:: 
Aprs, c'est vrais que j'aime moins certains morceaux, et plus d'autres, mais c'est le choix de l'artiste alors je le respecte !




> Sauf que les musiques que je cherche sont introuvables sur ce genre de rseau.


a ne veut pas dire que le systme n'est pas bon, seulement incomplet !
Ne jetons pas le bb avec l'eau du bain !  :;): 




> @Louis Griffont
> J'interviens deux pages trop loin...
> 
> Ne pas vouloir payer une ventuelle taxe sur le tlchargement, c'est bien. Mais quelques questions pourraient jeter une vision diffrente sur cette affirmation.
> 
> Quid de la taxe sur les CDROM et DVDROM vierge ? Quid de la taxe sur les support analogique vierge (cassettes enregistrable) ? Quid de la taxe sur les clefs USB et les disques durs externes ?
> 
> Et le coup en tratre (dsol) qui fait mal. Aujourd'hui il y a une usine  gaze appele HADOPI qui se met en place, avec un budget norme, il est pris en charge par l'tat,  ton avis, d'o qu'il vient l'argent de la HADOPI ?
> 
> Tous cela pour dire qu'une taxe sur l'ensemble des moyens de connexion  l'internet ne serait pas plus bte que les taxes existantes actuellement.


Tu m'as mal lu, ou pas lu ou pas compris. Je ne suis pas pour toutes ces taxes, bien au contraire. Mais, justement, pourquoi encore vouloir ajouter une taxe supplmentaire. On a l'impression que les franais aiment payer pour rien !
Quant  HADOPI, je le dis et le rpte, je suis contre !  ::roll::

----------


## Marc_27

> L encore pas tout  fait d'accord. Si tes parents te lguent un livret A (par exemple), les intrts continuent de courir. 
> Autre fait possible, par exemple, M. Jackson avait rachet les droits des chansons des Beatles, il me semble (bon je sais, il est mort), mais en supposant qu'il ne le soit pas (j'ai pas d'autres exemples en tte, dsol), mme si tous les Beatles taient dcds, les droits appartiennent  quelqu'un qui a dbours de l'argent pour les avoir ! 
> Je crois que de toute faon, aprs un certain temps, les uvres entre dans le patrimoine national et donc libres de droits. Ce temps est long, je crois, il faut peut-tre revoir cette loi (mme si certains ici, n'aiment pas que l'on change les lois prcdemment votes ! )


Le problme,  mon avis c'est l! L'artiste fait sa musique et les gens ont le droit de les ecouter, point. Cette histoire de droit vient d'une epoque o il faudrait avoir quelqu'un pour divulguer la musique des artistes. Donc les ayant-droits disaient: "Ok, ont publie vos musiques, mais par contre on aura les droits sur elles". Aujourd'hui, comme j'ai dj dis, les artistes n'ont plus besoin d'eux pour faire a, donc cette histoire de droit sur les chansons des autres devrait finir. Point. Chaque un gagne pour SON travail.




> Et a changera quoi la licence globale ? Pour enregistrer une chanson, il faut de l'argent, pour la diffuser (pub, radio, tl, concert, ...) il faut de l'argent. Bref, si personne ne mise sur toi, tu restes le bec dans l'eau.


La je dis que la plus part des metiers ont besoin d'un capital initial. Pour les musicians, ce le material de production (un bon ordinateur, une table de son, etc...). Ma mre est psicologue et elle a du louer un bureau pour recevoir des gens. C'est un cout initial, c'est normal, j'ai un ami qui fait du design graphique, il a du acheter un super ordinateur avec des licences de 3G studio, etc, Encore du capital de depart. Et difuser une chanson aujourd'hui c'est beaucoup plus simple aussi: INTERNET (youtube, facebook, etc...), tout gratuit.

PS: Je dis a que pour des musiques. Bien sure que les films sont beaucoup plus chers, il faut donc de l'investissement. Mais la les cinemas ont toujours des gros profits que payen trs bien les couts de production et une bonne marge de profit, aprs la vente des DVDs ce dj une autre histoire...

----------


## Hellwing

> Et a changera quoi la licence globale ? Pour enregistrer une chanson, il faut de l'argent, pour la diffuser (pub, radio, tl, concert, ...) il faut de l'argent. Bref, si personne ne mise sur toi, tu restes le bec dans l'eau.


D'un autre ct, il y a des tonnes d'artistes qui gagnent  tre connus via Internet et des petits concerts. Si le systme tait un peu mieux foutus ils y gagneraient.



> Oui et non ! Dans un album (enfin, je parle pour de vrais artistes)  je considre qu'il y a un choix de l'artiste pour l'ordre des chansons, et la slection de celles-ci. Pourquoi cette chanson est dans l'album et que celle-ci en est carte (pour un prochain album, peut-tre ou carrment abandonne). ect. Bref, l'album, pour moi, est une uvre complte et non pas une suite de morceaux musicaux. C'est pour cela que je n'aime pas les compilations. 
> Aprs, c'est vrais que j'aime moins certains morceaux, et plus d'autres, mais c'est le choix de l'artiste alors je le respecte !


Alors l je suis compltement d'accord. Mais j'ai oubli de prciser que je ne mets pas tous les mmes artistes au mme niveau. Certains ont effectivement travaill l'ordre des musiques de leur album, et a s'entend. D'autres, bah non (les pas "vrais artistes", notamment).
Mais j'ai l'habitude d'extraire mes musiques prfres pour me concocter un ordre qui sied le plus  mon humeur. Le respect pour l'auteur n'en est pas moins bafou.
Note que lorsque je parlais de 10%  garder, cela incluait que justement, l'ordre choisi par l'artiste/la maison de disque, ne rattrapait pas la mdiocrit de l'album dans son ensemble (pas "j'aime moins", mais carrment "je n'aime pas"). Donc l je pioche.







> a ne veut pas dire que le systme n'est pas bon, seulement incomplet !
> Ne jetons pas le bb avec l'eau du bain !


Tu t'es tromp d'auteur de la citation  ::D: 
Certes il est incomplet, mais comme il ne me satisfait pas, je n'ai aucun intrt  l'utiliser.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Le problme,  mon avis c'est l! L'artiste fait sa musique et les gens ont le droit de les ecouter, point. Cette histoire de droit vient d'une epoque o il faudrait avoir quelqu'un pour divulguer la musique des artistes. Donc les ayant-droits disaient: "Ok, ont publie vos musiques, mais par contre on aura les droits sur elles". Aujourd'hui, comme j'ai dj dis, les artistes n'ont plus besoin d'eux pour faire a, donc cette histoire de droit sur les chansons des autres devrait finir. Point. Chaque un gagne pour SON travail.
> 
> La je dis que la plus part des metiers ont besoin d'un capital initial. Pour les musicians, ce le material de production (un bon ordinateur, une table de son, etc...). Ma mre est psicologue et elle a du louer un bureau pour recevoir des gens. C'est un cout initial, c'est normal, j'ai un ami qui fait du design graphique, il a du acheter un super ordinateur avec des licences de 3G studio, etc, Encore du capital de depart. Et difuser une chanson aujourd'hui c'est beaucoup plus simple aussi: INTERNET (youtube, facebook, etc...), tout gratuit.


Ta dernire phrase rsume  elle seule lcueil de ta rflexion. Tout tant gratuit, ben l'artiste ne gagne pas d'argent, rsultat... Ben il fera une chanson, peut-tre deux, et puis ira au ple emploi le plus proche pour tenter de trouver un job chez Mac Do'. Il jouera peut-tre un peu de musique de temps en temps, la posera sur "www.piquesmamusiquegratospuisquecestcommeca.bof" et "s'clatera" le 21 juin sur une place bourre de monde qui regarde (plus que n'coute) les musiciens en bouffant une gaufre et en essayant de pas perdre la gamine qui courre aprs les pigeons qui chient sur les musiciens.  ::ccool::

----------


## Mdinoc

Tu oublies les concerts.

L'artiste publie sa musique, et si a intresse du monde, alors il paieront pour ses concerts. S'il n'intresse personne, il tombera dans l'oubli, exactement comme maintenant, sauf que les majors ne se sucreront pas au passage.

*Edit:*
(sans compter les dons volontaires aux artistes, et les achats de supports "pour offrir" comme les CD, parce que franchement offrir du tlchargement c'est encore considr comme ayant moins de classe)

----------


## Marc_27

> Ta dernire phrase rsume  elle seule lcueil de ta rflexion. Tout tant gratuit, ben l'artiste ne gagne pas d'argent, rsultat...


Dsol mais je n'ai jamais dit a, il faut lire ce qui j'ai dit.

La DIVULGATION de la musique est gratuit. Aprs, les BONS musiciens vont toujours reussir a vivre avec leur musique. 

Comme j'ai dj dit avant, aujourd'hui on a des artistes pourris que gagnent des fortunes  cause des majors pendant que ont a des vrais musiciens qui sont exclus (et ils doivent travailler au McDo pour vivre) pour ne pas plaire les majors. Avec la fin de ce lobby, les BONS artistes vont gagner leur argent avec des concerts, de la pub, des dons sur leurs sites.

Les gens payent pour pirater (j'ai dj dit a avant). Il y a des sites de telechargement des series qui vivent avec des dons. On parle pas de 500, 1000 persones, il sont des milliards, si 5% donnent, l'artiste peut dj vivre.

----------


## gargantua42

> Ta dernire phrase rsume  elle seule lcueil de ta rflexion. Tout tant gratuit, ben l'artiste ne gagne pas d'argent, rsultat... *Ben il fera une chanson, peut-tre deux, et puis ira au ple emploi le plus proche pour tenter de trouver un job chez Mac Do'*. Il jouera peut-tre un peu de musique de temps en temps, la posera sur "www.piquesmamusiquegratospuisquecestcommeca.bof" et "s'clatera" le 21 juin sur une place bourre de monde qui regarde (plus que n'coute) les musiciens en bouffant une gaufre et en essayant de pas perdre la gamine qui courre aprs les pigeons qui chient sur les musiciens.


J'ai envie de dire, ainsi va la vie ...  ::roll:: 
Franchement va au pole emploi et va voir quels sont les diffrentes catgories de chmeurs.
On va mme aller plus loin, vu que a te tiens  coeur.
La plupart des personnes au chmage est du  la crise financire par quelques idiots,  l'excs/l'abus/la domination de l'UMP et de ses proches : banquiers, certains artistes, sportifs ... 
Combien de pourcent de ces gens sont des artistes ? 
De plus en plus de gens vont au ple emploi, crois-tu rellement que ils en ont  faire quelque chose de ton artiste ?
Fais-toi une ide de pourquoi les gens sont au chmage avant d'avancer des arguments superficielles
C'est vrai que le piratage est THE flau du sicle  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Tu oublies les concerts.


Et qui financera ? Le gouvernement ?  ::mouarf:: 




> L'artiste publie sa musique, et si a intresse du monde, alors il paieront pour ses concerts. S'il n'intresse personne, il tombera dans l'oubli, exactement comme maintenant, sauf que les majors ne se sucreront pas au passage.



*Edit:*
(sans compter les dons volontaires aux artistes, et les achats de supports "pour offrir" comme les CD, parce que franchement offrir du tlchargement c'est encore considr comme ayant moins de classe)[/QUOTE]

Le don volontaire ?  ::mouarf:: 
Quelle blague ! Le Monde des Bisounours, c'est o ? 
Faut arrter un tantinet de rver messieurs, dames ! Ceux qui tlchargent aujourd'hui sont pour 99% des gens qui ne veulent pas payer. Alors, faire des dons !  ::aie:: 




> Dsol mais je n'ai jamais dit a, il faut lire ce qui j'ai dit.


 Si, mais indirectement ! 




> La DIVULGATION de la musique est gratuit. Aprs, les BONS musiciens vont toujours reussir a vivre avec leur musique.


Ah oui ? Et comment ? 
Parce que si je suis votre raisonnement :
1) l'artiste travail dans son coin ou avec quelques personnes pour composer ses musiques et crire ses chansons
2) l'artiste runit un groupe de musiciens dans un studio d'enregistrement, et on enregistre la musique.
3) On diffuse la musique sur internet pour que les gens tlchargent la musique gratuitement. 

Alors, bon, je ne suis pas sr, mais, il me semble qu'un studio a se paie. Y a des gens qui y bossent, et eux aussi, faut les payer. Bons, les artistes et les musiciens, eux c'est pas grave, ils auront cas faire des concerts pour avoir le droit de bouffer !  ::roll:: 
Si les majors, si dcries (et qui sont loin d'tre parfaites, je suis le premier  le reconnatre), existent c'est justement pour permettre  tout ces artistes de ne pas s'occuper de a. C'est une avance, avec espoir de retours sur investissement. En contrepartie, l'artiste cde une partie de ses droits. 

Tu supprimes les majors (c'est pas bien, les majors, elles veulent gagner des sous), et l c'est tout le reste qui seffondre ! Mais non !  Voil "Don Volontaire de las Licenc Globale" qui entre en jeu !  ::mouarf::  
Bon, a pourrait faire un sketch des Guignols, mais a n'ira pas plus loin, hlas !
Le don volontaire... J'ai dj vu a quelque part... Attendez ? Ha oui ! Le logiciel libre OpenOffice.org !  ::aie::  




> Comme j'ai dj dit avant, aujourd'hui on a des artistes pourris que gagnent des fortunes  cause des majors pendant que ont a des vrais musiciens qui sont exclus (et ils doivent travailler au McDo pour vivre) pour ne pas plaire les majors. Avec la fin de ce lobby, les BONS artistes vont gagner leur argent avec des concerts, de la pub, des dons sur leurs sites.


Les artistes pourris, comme tu dis (moi les gots et les couleurs, je ne les discutent pas !), si les majors les payent, c'est proportionnel  ce qu'ils ont vendus ! Aprs si tes "bons" artistes n'arrivent pas  vendre... C'est qu'ils n'intressent pas grand monde. 
J'ai vu l'autre jour un truc, sur une production participative via le net. Des artistes qui sont produits par rapport  des mises faites par le net. Plus y a de mises, plus ils ont de chance d'tre publis. 
C'est pas mal. Mais comme tu le dis... Faut tre bon ! Trs bon ! Et c'est long, trs long... En attendant, faut manger, non ?




> Les gens payen pour pirater (j'ai dj dit a avant). Il y a des sites de telechargement des series qui vivent avec des dons. On parle pas de 500, 1000 persones, il sont des milliards, si 5% donnent, l'artiste peut dj vivre.


Les gens tlchargent illgalement pour ne pas payer, pas pour autre chose ! Ce que tu dis reprsente 1 peut-tre 2% des gens qui tlchargent ! 
D'ailleurs c'est assez facile  vrifier.

Si y a du fric  gagner dans un truc, alors y a un bon gros groupe, une bonne grosse boite, qui va se mettre sur le truc pour se faire un max de fric. Crer des plates formes de tlchargement lgales sans DRM ne cotent pas si cher que si les majors pensaient que a puisse tre rentable, elles ne l'auraient pas dj fait ! Mais, elles ne sont pas idiotes, et ont les pieds sur terre, elles !  :;):

----------


## Mdinoc

> Le don volontaire ? 
> Quelle blague ! Le Monde des Bisounours, c'est o ? 
> Faut arrter un tantinet de rver messieurs, dames ! Ceux qui tlchargent aujourd'hui sont pour 99% des gens qui ne veulent pas payer. Alors, faire des dons !


Je te renvoie  la seconde citation de mon message 394




> Les gens tlchargent illgalement pour ne pas payer, pas pour autre chose ! Ce que tu dis reprsente 1 peut-tre 2% des gens qui tlchargent ! 
> D'ailleurs c'est assez facile  vrifier.


Je ne suis sr ni de tes chiffres ni de la facilit de le vrifier.
Aprs tout, rapidshare et cie ne feraient pas payer le HTTPS si les gens n'taient pas prts  payer pour (et les seuls qui peuvent avoir un intrt  utiliser rapidshare en HTTPS, ce sont les pirates).

----------


## gargantua42

> Je ne suis sr ni de tes chiffress ni de la facilit de le vrifier.
> Aprs tout, rapidshare et cie ne feraient pas payer le HTTPS si les gens n'taient pas prt  payer pour (et les seuls qui peuvent avoir un intret  utiliser rapidshare en HTTPS, ce sont les pirates).


En fait c'est juste la socit de consommation qui a volu cher Monsieur Griffon.
C'est comme a pour tout le monde.

Tiens a me fait penser aux papys, mamys  qui on donne des cours de surf Web toussah , il semblerait que seuls les politiques et majors en soient rests au minitel  ::ptdr::

----------


## Michel Rotta

> Tu m'as mal lu, ou pas lu ou pas compris. Je ne suis pas pour toutes ces taxes, bien au contraire. Mais, justement, pourquoi encore vouloir ajouter une taxe supplmentaire. On a l'impression que les franais aiment payer pour rien !
> Quant  HADOPI, je le dis et le rpte, je suis contre !


Alors quel solution pour rtribuer les artistes sur "l'achat" de leurs uvres alors qu'il est possible de les rcuprer gratuitement sur le net ?

Dans mes cours d'conomie (ils sont trs loin et pas bien pouss), on m'avait expliqu que pour dtruire un marcher, il fallait proposer mieux, plus "sexy" et pour moins cher. Comment faire pour tre moins cher que zro ? Et gagner de l'argent ?

----------


## Louis Griffont

@Medinoc, ton site bandcamp ressemble  ce que je dcris. Des gens votent pour la musique en faisant des dons. 

Leurs chiffres ne nous disent pas combien d'artistes arrivent  en vivre correctement (sans avoir  faire la plonge pour arrondir leurs fins de mois). Et arrivent-ils  financer une tourne ? 

Personnellement, je ne connaissais aucun des artistes que j'ai vu sur le site, mais bon, je ne suis pas un spcialiste.

----------


## Mdinoc

^Dsol, je n'en sais pas vraiment plus que toi; les seuls musiques que j'y aie achetes taient des compilations dont les auteurs n'taient pas spcialement intresss par l'ide de concerts.

En tout cas, a montre dj "plus sexy et moins cher" que les majors: Aucun DRM, paypal accept (qui maintenant, peut tre approvisionn avec une autorisation de prlvement plutt que dbiter  chaque achat sur n de carte), et prix gnralement rduits par rapport  ce qu'on trouve ailleurs (j'ai vu un album de 70 musiques  moins de 15 USD).

----------


## Marc_27

> Ah oui ? Et comment ? 
> Parce que si je suis votre raisonnement :
> 1) l'artiste travail dans son coin ou avec quelques personnes pour composer ses musiques et crire ses chansons
> 2) l'artiste runit un groupe de musiciens dans un studio d'enregistrement, et on enregistre la musique.
> 3) On diffuse la musique sur internet pour que les gens tlchargent la musique gratuitement.


1. Comme une grande partie des metiers, il faut avoir du capital inicial. En ayant ce capital (qui n'est pas trop en comparaison avec des autres metiers) l'artiste peut produire sa propre musique, et bien sure la divulguer (sans payer pour a);

2. Aprs les gens vont telecharger les titres gratuitement, et les memes artistes vont gagner avec de la pub, des dons (si 2% donnent ils ont dj de l'argent) et des concerts, qui sont financis pour des entrepreneurs, car les concerts donnent du profit. Et a existe dj aujourd'hui, il ne sont pas les majors qui payent des grands festivals. En plus, pour des petits concerts, l'artiste donne une part des revennus au endroit (bar, pub, olympia, etc...)





> Les artistes pourris, comme tu dis (moi les gots et les couleurs, je ne les discutent pas !), si les majors les payent, c'est proportionnel  ce qu'ils ont vendus ! Aprs si tes "bons" artistes n'arrivent pas  vendre... C'est qu'ils n'intressent pas grand monde.


S'ils vendent c'est parce que ils ont eu l'opportunit de montrer leur travail, ce qui arrive ( plus part du temps, pas toujours) avec des "artistes" qui font de la musique commercial et d'assimilation facile et qu'on tomb dans les bras des majors. Les autres, il faut oublier, parce qu'ils ne meritent pas montrer leur travail.

Pour la dernire fois: Avec la gratuit DES MUSIQUES, *tous gagnent*, les gens qui l'aimaient, les artistes, enfin, LA CULTURE. SAUF LES MAJORS.

------------------------------------- 

En plus, si t'aimes pas cet ide, pour quoi ne pas faire des forfaits mensuels avec du telechargement ilimit, sans DRM? 

Non, il a toujours t 10 morceau=prix. 1 morceau=prix, ce NOTRE MUSIQUE et ont ne veut pas changer. 

Toujours prix/morceau. 

Aprs on a Deezer. J'coutais ici en France, trs bien. Depuis je suis aller voyager et surprise, ils sont o mes chansons preferes? Je ne peux les ecouter que en France. Donc il ne sert a rien!

A mon avis, toute cette histoire c'est un absurde! Les choses sont claires!

Alors, il faut n'acheter plus aucun CD (sauf les independents), pas pendant qu'ils ne revoient ses ides de profit et de CULTURE. Il faut boycoter les majors, les artistes hadopi, etc.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Alors quel solution pour rtribuer les artistes sur "l'achat" de leurs uvres alors qu'il est possible de les rcuprer gratuitement sur le net ?


Je ne sais, sinon, je ne serais un obscur petit informaticien  :;): 
Mais, c'est pour cette raison que je dis que la licence globale *optionnelle* ne peut pas marcher.




> Dans mes cours d'conomie (ils sont trs loin et pas bien pouss), on m'avait expliqu que pour dtruire un marcher, il fallait proposer mieux, plus "sexy" et pour moins cher. Comment faire pour tre moins cher que zro ? Et gagner de l'argent ?


That is the question !
C'est pour cela que je pense que le tlchargement illgal, c'est  terme, la fin de la musique et du cinma.




> 1. Comme une grande partie des metiers, il faut avoir du capital inicial. En ayant ce capital (qui n'est pas trop en comparaison avec des autres metiers) l'artiste peut produire sa propre musique, et bien sure la divulguer (sans payer pour a);


Mais tout le monde n'a pas ce capital, et c'est grce aux majors (ne vous en dplaise) que nombre d'artistes sans moyens initiaux ont pu quand mme exister !




> 2. Aprs les gens vont telecharger les titres gratuitement, et les memes artistes vont gagner avec de la pub, des dons (si 2% donnent ils ont dj de l'argent) et des concerts, qui sont financis pour des entrepreneurs, car les concerts donnent du profit. Et a existe dj aujourd'hui, il ne sont pas les majors qui payent des grands festivals. En plus, pour des petits concerts, l'artiste donne une part des revennus au endroit (bar, pub, olympia, etc...)


Le problme c'est que si des artistes font de la pub, c'est qu'ils ont de la notorit, et cette dernire n'est pas venue comme a, par magie. 
Pareil pour les concerts. Les festivals font leur beurre en attirant des artistes de grande notorit, pas d'obscurs mucicos de garage !




> S'ils vendent c'est parce que ils ont eu l'opportunit de montrer leur travail, ce qui arrive ( plus part du temps, pas toujours) avec des "artistes" qui font de la musique commercial et d'assimilation facile et qu'on tomb dans les bras des majors. Les autres, il faut oublier, parce qu'ils ne meritent pas montrer leur travail.


Oui, c'est vrai en partie. Mais je crois que l'on ne regarde le travail des Mafors que du point de vue financier. Nombre d'artistes sont produits  perte par les Majors, et ce sont les gains des artistes "commerciaux" qui permettent cela. Les Majors parient sur des artistes, parfois ils deviennent  leur tour des "commerciaux", et parfois non. Le tout est de trouver son public. 




> Pour la dernire fois: Avec la gratuit DES MUSIQUES, *tous gagnent*, les gens qui l'aimaient, les artistes, enfin, LA CULTURE. SAUF LES MAJORS. 
> 
> Sont metier est fini. Ils essayent de survivre, mais comme j'ai dj dit, persone ne vais jamais empecher les gens d'couter de la musique. Cette une guerre perdu. Au moins avec ces termes. Pour quoi par exemple, ne pas faire des forfaits mensuels avec du telechargement ilimit?


L, est l'erreur, car son mtier, comme tu dis ce n'est pas vendre des CD, mais permettre de diffuser la musique, de publier des artistes et de dcouvrir de nouveaux talents. Certes ce sont des requins, mais que serait la mer sans les requins ? 
La disparition des Majors... c'est peut-tre la disparition de la musique, tout simplement.

----------


## Marc_27

> Mais tout le monde n'a pas ce capital, et c'est grce aux majors (ne vous en dplaise) que nombre d'artistes sans moyens initiaux ont pu quand mme exister !


Parail pour les avocats, medecins, etc. Tous ont besoin de ce capital inicial





> L, est l'erreur, car son mtier, comme tu dis ce n'est pas vendre des CD, mais permettre de diffuser la musique, de publier des artistes et de dcouvrir de nouveaux talents.


Son metier est fini!

diffuser la musique = INTERNET

publier des artistes = capital de depart, INTERNET, tre connu (via INTERNET)

dcouvrir de nouveaux talents = je n'ai pas besoin qui quelqu'un dise  quoi je dois couter. Je cherche ma musique, et je ne veux pas pour quoi je dois tre penalis pour a!

Encore une fois pour la remuneration, ton argument est faux, tous pourraient vivre meilleur avec de la musique gratuite. Je ne parle plus sur ce sujet. Tout que tu dis ce la mme chose que les politiciens-majors disent pour promover cette loi absurde! Je t'envite a voir mon premier poste o j'ai mis un lien sur ce sujet. (le partage est benefique)

----------


## Hellwing

> Parail pour les avocats, medecins, etc. Tous ont besoin de ce capital inicial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Son metier est fini!
> 
> diffuser la musique = INTERNET
> 
> ...


Tu n'imagines pas  quel point il est difficile de gagner de l'argent de cette manire. Ca sembie si facile, et pourtant...

Petit exemple :

Vous connaissez Benighted Soul ? Le groupe de mtal symphonique le plus connu de France dans le milieu, et probablement le plus prometteur (et si...). Ca fait 8 ans qu'ils jouent dans des festivals, bars, salles de concert, etc. Les musiciens sont des professionnels et ils sont tellement connus qu'ils peuvent se permettre de refuser rgulirement des invitations d'organisateurs. Ils ont un site, un compte Facebook et cie., donc niveau polularit, pas de problme. Rien ne les empche de percer.
Mais voil, les concerts, le matriel, les dplacements, tout a cote horriblement cher compar  leurs bnfices et tous les membres du groupe sont obligs de travailler  ct.

La fin des Majors ne changera pas grand chose pour eux. Et comme je l'ai dit, ils sont trs connus dans le milieu.

----------


## Marc_27

Je sais qui c'est pas facille a vivre dans ce millieu. Mais le fait qu'il ne soit pas facille ne veux pas dire qu'il soit impossible. Il faut aussi se rappeler qui c'est du commerce. Il faut non seulement vendre ton produit, mais il faut avoir qui l'achete. Peut-tre pour eux soit plus difficile  cause du style de musique, pas trop popular. 

En tout cas, mon point c'est qui la musique gratuite est benefique pour tous. Les seulles qui ne voient pas a sont ces qui profitent de ce lobby, cet--dire les majors et les (peux) musiciens qui sont l.

Peut-tre s'ils offraient une offre mensuel, avec le tlchargement illimit, sans DRM, les gens allaient vers cet option. Mais c'est pas le cas. Ils n'ont aucun interet par les Benighted Soul, etc. Ils veullent gagner leur argent au profit de la culture, c'est a qui c'est inadmissible! Et pour a je dis qui cet une guerre perdu. 

Les gens vont continuer a ecouter de la musique, toujours. Les temps ont chang, les majors doivent changer aussi.

*En plus, je continue a me demander pour quoi je ne peux pas telecharger un CD du John Lennon, par exemple...*

----------


## Michel Rotta

> Je ne sais, sinon, je ne serais un obscur petit informaticien 
> Mais, c'est pour cette raison que je dis que la licence globale *optionnelle* ne peut pas marcher.
> That is the question !
> C'est pour cela que je pense que le tlchargement illgal, c'est  terme, la fin de la musique et du cinma.


On est d'accord, une licence optionnelle ne peut fonctionner (quoique). Il n'est pas possible de vendre moins cher que zro. La seul solution viable est la licence globale non optionnel.

Elle ne nous coutera pas plus cher que la Hadopi actuel et, au moins, bnficiera aux artistes.




> Mais tout le monde n'a pas ce capital, et c'est grce aux majors (ne vous en dplaise) que nombre d'artistes sans moyens initiaux ont pu quand mme exister !


Pour le coup, entirement d'accord avec toi : "ont pu", mais on va rester au pass, les majors, cela fait longtemps qu'ils ne sont plus dcouvreur.




> ... Mais je crois que l'on ne regarde le travail des Mafors que du point de vue financier. Nombre d'artistes sont produits  perte par les Majors, et ce sont les gains des artistes "commerciaux" qui permettent cela. Les Majors parient sur des artistes, parfois ils deviennent  leur tour des "commerciaux", et parfois non. Le tout est de trouver son public.


Dans le temps (mais un temps lointain, c'tait vrai. Aujourd'hui non. Il suffit de voir le nombre de compilation sur des artistes des annes 70-90 qui rapportent sans risque. Et de chercher dsesprment les nouveaux. Et cela va tre pire, il n'y a mme plus de star acadmie cette anne  ::mrgreen:: 




> L, est l'erreur, car son mtier, comme tu dis ce n'est pas vendre des CD, mais permettre de diffuser la musique, de publier des artistes et de dcouvrir de nouveaux talents. Certes ce sont des requins, mais que serait la mer sans les requins ? 
> La disparition des Majors... c'est peut-tre la disparition de la musique, tout simplement.


Lol, mdr...

Restons srieux, un peu...

La musique existe depuis que ... l'homme est un homme. Les majors sont arrive bien aprs. En fait, sur l'chelle d'volution de l'homme, elles viennent d'arriver. La musique va survivre sans elles. Il est probable qu'elle se porte mieux sans des groupes qui monopolise une partie importante des ressources pour exister. 

Ceux qui font la musique sont et resterons les artistes et ils existeront avec ou sans les majors.


Je pense rellement que le mode de fonctionnement des majors est dpass et doit disparatre pour laisser place  un systme plus a mme de bonifier les systmes de distributions actuels.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Restons srieux, un peu...


Oui, restons srieux et tudions l'histoire au lieu de raconter des btises  ::P: 




> La musique existe depuis que ... l'homme est un homme. Les majors sont arrive bien aprs. En fait, sur l'chelle d'volution de l'homme, elles viennent d'arriver. La musique va survivre sans elles.


Uhu, et c'est pour a que historiquement les musiciens cherchaient toujours un seigneur et/ou un mecne pour que celui-ci subvienne  leurs besoins.  ::mouarf::  Et a par contre, a existe depuis que l'homme est homme.

Que veux-tu, il y avait pas de copyright et de DVD  l'poque, on faisait comme on pouvait  :;):

----------


## Michel Rotta

On reste encore sur une priode trs limite de l'histoire de l'homme.

Celui-ci obsolte ne collait plus avec les systme de distribution moderne (les premiers enregistrement facilement distribuable), celui-ci, face  l'volution des technologies, devient obsolte a son tour, il faut donc en trouver un autre.

----------


## cinemania

pourquoi penser systmatiquement  optionnelle quand on pense  licence globale ?

toute personne ayant internet tant susceptible de tlcharger de la musique (ou une uvre cinmatographique)... 

enfin en mme temps, je dis cela, je ne dis rien... aprs tout.

effectivement la licence globale optionnelle, c'est une ide pour le moins utopique  ::):  si tu as le choix entre payer et ne pas payer... tu ne payeras pas, enfin oui et non... 
certains se croirons toujours plus malin et ne paierons pas jusqu'au jour o aie... et d'autres payerons quand mme pour la paix et la tranquillit de l'esprit.

quand  dire que personne n'est prt  payer... l attention...
il suffit de voir le nombre d'abonns aux newsgroups... et si je ne m'abuse, ce ne sont pas des uvres de charits hein... il faut les payer les abonnements, et pour nombre d'entre eux, ils sont encore largement plus couteux que ne le serais une hypothtique licence globale obligatoire (pour tous ceux ayant internet, pas pour les autres cela va de soit)
tiens parlons de the pirate bay... quand l'affaire HADOPI a clat au grand jour, nous a t dcri ce site, o l'on trouve  peu prs tout ce qu'on veut, pour peu que l'on se donne la peine de chercher. A cette poque on pouvait compter 1.2 millions de franais inscrits sur une base d'une 20aine de millions.
Ces "inscrits" vous croyez qu'ils l'taient gratuitement ? bien sure que non... c'tait des inscrits payant...
Donc l'argument qui consiste  dire que les gens ne souhaite pas payer pour tlcharger est pour le moins hors de propos et abscons.
Je ne parle mme pas de ceux qui payent des abonnements sur Rapidshare et consorts...

globalement nous sommes d'accord, les majors ont eux, il y a de cela quelques annes encore leur utilit. le pire dans l'histoire c'est que si elles avaient bien voulues creuser le sujet et ne pas rester coinces sur ce modle dsuet et totalement dpass, elles pourraient encore tre utile de nos jours...
mais soyons clair, ce n'est plus le cas.

des groupes trs connus, (bon amricains pour la plupart, peut tre parce qu'ils ont moins peur de leurs majors que nos artistes "connus" qu'ils soient bon ou mauvais) ont clairement envoy paitre leur major et ont pris leur quartier sur internet...
 parfois il faut savoir perdre pour gagner...
(cet adage tout droit sortie de sun ts, l'art de la guerre, est loin d'tre une ineptie... malheureusement les majors, a elles aiment pas et ne connaissent pas.)
 certains de ces groupes ont diffuss des albums entier sur internet gratuitement, primo pour emmerder profondment leurs majors et leur montrer que finalement elles n'avaient pas leur mot  dire... et que l'artiste est tout puissant s'il le souhaite. et ensuite d'un point de vue stratgique, c'est assez intelligent, car c'est galement une faon de se faire bien voir du public, et avoir une meilleur image, et donc toucher plus de monde... pour des albums futurs payant eux, mais pourquoi pas sur internet...

en effet, les majors n'ont plus le monopole de la diffusion avec internet, et temps qu'elles ne le comprendrons pas, elles continuerons de perdre du fric.
les DRM ont bien fait leur office il ft un temps, mais ce sont ces mmes DRM qui favorisent encore plus le piratage de nos jours...

si j'achte un morceau, vu le tarif, je souhaite pouvoir l'couter o je veux, sur n'importe lequel de mes supports... si je me balade avec mon iphone, ou si j'ai mon pc portable, ou si je suis dans mon bureau avec mon pc fixe, ou pourquoi pas lorsque je me prlasse dans le salon dans le canap, sur ma chaine hifi... imposer des DRM fait quoi ? bien  part sur l'ordinateur o je l'ai achet, je ne peux le lire, et je peux le transfrer un nombre prcis de fois vers des priphriques mobiles qui le supportent uniquement, ce qui contrairement aux apparences est de moins en moins souvent le cas de nos jours. Actuellement une bonne parties des priphriques mobiles en questions, savent lire les WMA/WMV mais ne sont clairement pas compatibles avec les DRM...
et a c'est juste pour la musique, pour le tlchargement lgal de films c'est tellement risible et ubuesque que l on atteint des sommets, et temps que des plateformes aussi ridicules existerons, les gens prfrerons tlcharger "illgalement" l'uvre, et pouvoir la stocker o et comme elles le souhaite et surtout la lire o elles le veulent... je ne suis pas oblig d'avoir internet d'ouvert pour regarder mon mkv... va donc lire les films avec DRM sans une connexion internet active, et on en reparlera ensuite...

Actuellement, mme les distributeurs, ou diteurs de films font leur propre malheur  proposer ces tlchargements souvent en qualit contestable avec ce systme de DRM compltement dbile,  des prix tellement levs que calcul fait, il vaut encore mieux acheter le blueray...
Ils encouragent le tlchargement illgal.
Encore un dtail, car quand on parle d'ayant droit, pour hadopi ont parle d'eux aussi...
Sortir un film aux tats unis en blueray/dvd avec toutes les langues 6 mois avant la sortie dans le reste du monde, c'est ouvertement tendre le gourdin pour se faire taper dessus ! Parfois, ils sortent le blueray aux usa avant mme la sortie au cinma ailleurs...
L c'est carrment pire, car non content de promouvoir le tlchargement illgal, ils plombent ouvertement l'industrie dont ils vivent, le cinma...

Mais en fait, pas mal de choses que l'on peut entendre sur les ondes, ou sur CD (quelle horreur) ou sur internet sur plateforme lgale, proviennent des usa... et l le constat est le mme... mme pire car l le dcalage monte parfois  pratiquement 2 ans... le tlchargement illgal, a le temps de faire des ravages dans ces circonstances...

Bienvenue encore une fois dans l'incohrence et l'inconsistance des majors qui n'ont encore rien compris  internet.
Vous demandez pas non plus pourquoi SFR n'investis pas dans la fibre pour ses clients... SFR => vivendi universal... le pdg l'a ouvertement dit... proposer la fibre pour qu'on nous pirate encore plus et qu'on gagne encore moins... plutt mourir. globalement ce ce qu'il a dit, si on lit entre les lignes.
cela montre bien une chose, les majors en sont vraiment rester  l'aire du minitel...
Les dinosaures se sont teints, ainsi en va la dure lois de l'volution, rien n'est ternel, et le temps de bnfices honts est rvolu pour les majors, et il est simplement temps qu'elles l'acceptent ou qu'elles meurent...

Si elles l'acceptent, tout le monde s'en sortira grandi, sinon et bien... la musique continuera sans elles.

----------


## Marc_27

> Les dinosaures se sont teints, ainsi en va la dure lois de l'volution, rien n'est ternel, et le temps de bnfices honts est rvolu pour les majors, et il est simplement temps qu'elles l'acceptent ou qu'elles meurent...
> 
> Si elles l'acceptent, tout le monde s'en sortira grandi, sinon et bien... la musique continuera sans elles.


La je vais finir mes argumentations.
Bravo cinemania, t'as tout dit l
 ::ccool:: 

C'est pas une question de moi contre les majors,  faveur de la gratuit totale, c'est en fait une question des majors contre ils mmes, ou pire, contre son publique. La seule question qui je me pose et qui personne m'a rpondu (sans compter le principe dhritage) c'est:

*Pour quoi je ne peux pas tlcharger un CD du John Lennon? Je vole qui dans ce cas, jempche quel artiste de manger, de vivre ou de publier son travail?* 

Pendant qui je reste sans rponse  cette question, je vais oui tre contre les majors, pendant le temps dont ils essayent de prendre l'argent et e***der la vie de quelques malheureux qu'ont t pris comme exemple de "piratage".

----------


## grafikm_fr

> pourquoi penser systmatiquement  optionnelle quand on pense  licence globale ?


Parce que tout le monde ne l'utilisera pas?




> toute personne ayant internet tant susceptible de tlcharger de la musique (ou une uvre cinmatographique)...


Et toute personne ayant vhicule est susceptible de tuer quelqu'un sur la route. Conclusion: interdisons les bagnoles?




> effectivement la licence globale optionnelle, c'est une ide pour le moins utopique  si tu as le choix entre payer et ne pas payer... tu ne payeras pas, enfin oui et non...


Et si tu tlcharges pas et que tu paies quand mme la licence globale, c'est du vol. Rien n'est simple. 




> Je ne parle mme pas de ceux qui payent des abonnements sur Rapidshare et consorts...


Et tous ne le paient pas pour tlcharger de la musique  :;): 




> des groupes trs connus, (bon amricains pour la plupart, peut tre parce qu'ils ont moins peur de leurs majors que nos artistes "connus" qu'ils soient bon ou mauvais) ont clairement envoy paitre leur major et ont pris leur quartier sur internet...


Uhu, sauf que entre le tlchargement de morceaux payant  l'unit et une licence globale t'as quand mme un gap non ngligeable...  ::roll:: 




> certains de ces groupes ont diffuss des albums entier sur internet gratuitement, primo pour emmerder profondment leurs majors et leur montrer que finalement elles n'avaient pas leur mot  dire... et que l'artiste est tout puissant s'il le souhaite.


Ca les regarde, si la puissance c'est ne pas toucher de revenus alors que tu peux, grand bien leur fasse  ::mouarf::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> *Pour quoi je ne peux pas tlcharger un CD du John Lennon? Je vole qui dans ce cas, jempche quel artiste de manger, de vivre ou de publier son travail?*


Parce que le droit d'auteur reste valable 70 ans aprs la mort de son auteur?  ::mouarf:: 




> Pendant qui je reste sans rponse  cette question, je vais oui tre contre les majors


Aaaaaah, mes yeux brlent!!!  ::cry::  ::piou::

----------


## GanYoshi

> Parce que le droit d'auteur reste valable 70 ans aprs la mort de son auteur?


Quand a t'arrange tu utilise des arguments bass sur la moral, et quand la morale et le bon-sens ne va plus dans ton sens, tu invoque la loi, ce qui est ridicule puisque c'est justement ce qu'on remet en cause dans ce topic...

----------


## Marc_27

> Parce que le droit d'auteur reste valable 70 ans aprs la mort de son auteur?



C'est a qu'on essaye de mettre en cause. Le droit d'auteur date d'avant 1800. En plus, depuis qui j'ai commenc a acheter des CDs, il tait toujours crit qu'on pouvais le copier et le diffuser sans fins lucratif. Tu dis pas a dans ta rponse, non?

L'ide est de faire des lois, rien contre, mais il faut faire des lois qui visent l'interet de la majorit, pas des majors qui ne savent pas s'adapter ou  des artistes non vivants (John Lennon, dans ce cas), sur lesquels ont ne vole rien en tlchargeant ses chansons...

----------


## Rayek

> Et si tu tlcharges pas et que tu paies quand mme la licence globale, c'est du vol. Rien n'est simple.


On n'est plus  ca prt hein ... genre la taxe sur les CD vierge et disque dur c'est pas du vol aussi ?  ::roll:: 
Surtout qu'avec les lois, plus possible de pass outre les protections pour faire de la copie de ces propres CD.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Quand a t'arrange tu utilise des arguments bass sur la moral, et quand la morale et le bon-sens ne va plus dans ton sens, tu invoque la loi, ce qui est ridicule puisque c'est justement ce qu'on remet en cause dans ce topic...


La loi tant l'expression de la morale, il n'y a pas de contradiction  ::P: 




> C'est a qu'on essaye de mettre en cause. Le droit d'auteur date d'avant 1800.


Euh, le droit d'auteur avant 1800 et le droit d'auteur aprs la convention de 1886, c'est pas du tout la mme chose...  ::roll:: 




> L'ide est de faire des lois, rien contre, mais il faut faire des lois qui visent l'interet de la majorit


Le but d'une loi n'est pas de viser l'intrt de la majorit, mais de rglementer les actes et les comportements des humains dans la socit. En ce sens, il est contraire aux intrts de la majorit (on interdit  la majorit de faire quelque chose).




> pas des majors qui ne savent pas s'adapter ou  des artistes non vivants (John Lennon, dans ce cas), sur lesquels ont ne vole rien en tlchargeant ses chansons...


Le copyright existait avant les majors. Et surtout, le copyright c'est pas que sur la musique.




> On n'est plus  ca prt hein ... genre la taxe sur les CD vierge et disque dur c'est pas du vol aussi ?


Si, l-dessus on est d'accord. Mais a veut pas dire qu'il faut faire d'autres conneries derrire  ::mouarf::

----------


## Marc_27

> Le copyright existait avant les majors. Et surtout, le copyright c'est pas que sur la musique.


D'accord, mais ma question continue ouverte. Au moment o tu me trouves une rponse inteligent et bien argument (pas c'est la loi, ou MJ a achet le droit des chansons des Beatles, etc...), tu peux tre sure qui je vais changer mon avis.

----------


## Mdinoc

> On n'est plus  ca prt hein ... genre la taxe sur les CD vierge et disque dur c'est pas du vol aussi ? 
> Surtout qu'avec les lois, plus possible de pass outre les protections pour faire de la copie de ces propres CD.


C'est vrai, on continue  payer pour un droit qu'on n'a plus.

----------


## Michel Rotta

Les droits d'auteur sont ainsi depuis longtemps. Il y a eu une tentative d'en changer la dure pour la passer  150 ans, mais c'est tomb (pour l'instant)  l'eau.

Et il ne faut pas confondre droit d'auteur et droit  la copie prive. Par contre, il est sur que les lois anti-contournement des DRM sont scandaleuses et violent le droit  la copie priv, que nous payons tous, avec les taxes sur les casettes et autres supports numriques externes. L, il y a un scandale manifeste. C'est pourquoi, jamais, je n'achterais de musiques protges par des DRM (ce qui ne veut pas pour autant dire que je "pirate" des musiques) les CD classique sont encore de bon moyens d'accder  la musique.

Et pourquoi acheter en ligne des musiques aussi chre qu'un CD et beaucoup moins prennes et sans la pochette ?

----------


## Mdinoc

> les CD classique sont encore de bon moyens d'accder  la musique.


_*toux*_Sony BMG_*toux*_

----------


## Michel Rotta

Ouai

On n'a peut-tre pas les mmes gots musicaux...

----------


## Louis Griffont

Visiblement, certains mlangent tout et n'importe quoi et en sortent une vrit qui les arrange !

Visiblement tout le monde est d'accord pour dire que la Taxe sur les CD/DVD/... est une honte, un vol. Ce constat s'alourdit avec le fait que l'on interdit la copie prive !  :8O:  En gros, on nous fait payer une taxe pour la copie et on interdit cette dernire ! Bref, on nous prend pour des c** (et finalement, on a raison puisqu'on en redemande !  ::roll::  )

Maintenant, que serait la licence globale ? Ben, une Taxe du mme acabit que la taxe sur les CD/DVD ! (quand je vous disais qu'on en redemandait !  :;):  )

Certains arguments me font rire. Du style, pourquoi pas la licence globale, on paye bien ThePirateBay ou RapidShare !  ::mouarf::  Personnellement, j'ai jamais pay ces trucs, j'y suis jamais all et ne pense jamais y all ! 

Si je vais sur internet c'est pour lire mes mails, faire des recherches, poster sur un ou deux forums, faire des achats, consulter/grer mes comptes, ... mais pas tlcharger de la musique ou des films, ou alors a rentre dans la catgorie "achats".

La loi HADOPI est horrible car elle remet en cause le fait que l'on soit innocent jusqu' preuve de sa culpabilit. L c'est l'inverse. En plus, toutes les personnes ayant quelques notions en informatique, savent que cette loi sera inefficace. Bref, elle cote cher  l'tat (donc indirectement  nous) et n'atteint pas son but. 

Le tlchargement illgal ne serait pas un vol, a me fait rire ! Quand on prend et utilise un bien qui ne vous appartient pas... c'est quoi ? J'aimerais que l'on m'explique vraiment et clairement en quoi, cet acte n'est pas assimilable  un vol !

----------


## Mdinoc

Parce que la personne "vole" ne perd aucun objet ou donne, et dans beaucoup de cas rien du tout non plus vu que le "manque  gagner" est illusoire dans les cas (majoritaires) o l'achat n'aurait jamais eu lieu de toute faon.

Dans le mme temps, la connaissance et la rputation de l'artiste se rpandent, d'o concerts et achats de CDs quand il s'agit d'offrir (parce qu'on n'est pas encore descendu au point "d'offrir" de la musique tlcharge en cadeau d'anniversaire).

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Parce que la personne "vole" ne perd aucun objet ou donne, et dans beaucoup de cas rien du tout non plus vu que le "manque  gagner" est illusoire dans les cas (majoritaires) o l'achat n'aurait jamais eu lieu de toute faon.


La personne vole, l'artiste, perd son droit d'auteur, ce n'est peut-tre pas palpable, mais ce n'est pas rien. C'est un droit reconnu.
Donc, selon toi, vole quelque chose que l'on aurait pas achet, n'est pas du vol ! 



> Dans le mme temps, la connaissance et la rputation de l'artiste se rpandent, d'o concerts et achats de CDs quand il s'agit d'offrir (parce qu'on n'est pas encore descendu au point "d'offrir" de la musique tlcharge en cadeau d'anniversaire).


Ha ! Bon ! Donc, je pique une baguette de pain chez le boulanger, si je dis  mes potes que le pain est bon, c'est pas du vol, au contraire !
En plus, cette baguette, je l'aurais pas achet, donc c'est vraiment pas du vol. 

A suivre ton raisonnement, on se demande comment a se fait que les artistes ne rmunrent pas les tlchargeurs illgaux, avec tout ce qu'ils leurs font gagner !

----------


## Mdinoc

Dois-je vraiment dire cette phrase tellement elle est vidente?  ::roll:: 
Si je vole une baguette chez le boulanger, il n'a plus la baguette en question et ne peut pas la vendre  quelqu'un d'autre ou la manger lui-mme (*Edit:* Avec le vol, le boulanger a *perdu* une baguette).Si je fais une *copie* d'une musique, l'ayant droit l'a toujours, il peut toujours l'couter, _et_ aussi la vendre  quelqu'un qui veut le support physique (avec un supplment pour l'emballage et le ruban) ou  quelqu'un qui est assez idiot pour tlcharger un WMA bourr de DRM...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> [*]Si je vole une baguette chez le boulanger, il n'a plus la baguette en question et ne peut pas la vendre  quelqu'un d'autre ou la manger lui-mme.


Tout  fait d'accord !




> [*]Si je fais une *copie* d'une musique, l'ayant droit l'a toujours, il peut toujours l'couter, _et_ aussi la vendre  quelqu'un qui veut le support physique (avec un supplment pour l'emballage et le ruban) ou  quelqu'un qui est assez idiot pour tlcharger un WMA bourr de DRM...[/LIST]


L encore d'accord. Mais, car il y a un mais, ceci 


> Si je fais une *copie* d'une musique


Peux-tu me donner l'article de loi qui t'autorise  *copier* une uvre sans l'autorisation de son ayant droit ?  ::roll:: 
Si cette loi existe, alors effectivement, ce n'est pas du vol, sinon...  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Aprs le point Godwin, il va falloir crer le point "le piratage c'est du vol".

On l'a assez dit, dans la loi, le piratage relve de la contrefaon, au mme titre que de faire de faux sacs Prada. 
En fait Louis dans ton raisonnement tu te bases sur le fait que l'internaute qui pirate ne paie pas. Mais ce n'est pas a le "pch originel" ! Le pch c'est d'avoir copi l'oeuvre, peut importe comment on se la procure ensuite, qu'on la mette  disposition sur des rseaux P2P, en payant ou non.




> Peux-tu me donner l'article de loi qui t'autorise  copier une uvre sans l'autorisation de son ayant droit ?
> Si cette loi existe, alors effectivement, ce n'est pas du vol, sinon...


Il y a effectivement une loi qui interdit de copier sans autorisation. Et si je l'enfreins, j'enfreins la loi "d'interdiction de copie", ce qui en bon franais s'appelle la contrefaon, et pas la loi "interdiction de prendre ce qui n'est pas  toi", que les spcialistes du droit appellent "vol".

C'est pas parce qu'on dit que le piratage n'est pas du vol qu'on dit que c'est autoris. On dit juste que tu te trompes de dnomination de dlit.
Le mot dlit est important d'ailleurs. La contrefaon n'est qu'un dlit, tandis qu'un vol peut-tre soit un dlit soit un crime.

Mais t'inquites, cette confusion est volontairement entretenue par l'industrie. Il n'y a qu' voir les spots prventifs sur les DVD.

----------


## Mdinoc

Et mme pour cette histoire de contrefaon, j'ai des doutes: Qui essaie-t-on de tromper avec?

Remplace-t-on d'une quelconque faon la "vraie" donne par une "fausse" donne? Cherche-t-on ( part les vrais criminels)  vendre la "fausse" donne en faisant croire  une vraie? Non. On partage gratuitement, en toute connaissance de cause pour le destinataire, une ple copie compresse avec perte de qualit. (Oh minute: Maintenant, les ayants-droit proposent _directement_ la version compresse avec perte de qualit, et _eux_ la vendent plus cher que l'originale...).

C'est comme ces spams  propos de rpliques de Rolex: J'ai rien contre ceux qui en vendent ( part le fait d'tre des spammeurs), vu qu'ils ne trompent personne sur la marchandise. Par contre, je mprise ceux qui les achtent pour pater la galerie.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Aprs le point Godwin, il va falloir crer le point "le piratage c'est du vol".
> 
> On l'a assez dit, dans la loi, le piratage relve de la contrefaon, au mme titre que de faire de faux sacs Prada. 
> En fait Louis dans ton raisonnement tu te bases sur le fait que l'internaute qui pirate ne paie pas. Mais ce n'est pas a le "pch originel" ! Le pch c'est d'avoir copi l'oeuvre, peut importe comment on se la procure ensuite, qu'on la mette  disposition sur des rseaux P2P, en payant ou non.


Non, visiblement je m'exprime mal, pourtant mon post prcdent me semblait clair, ce n'est pas le uniquement le fait qu'il ne paie pas (mme si quelque part, c'est quelque chose de fondamental dans cette histoire). Je demandais justement o dans la loi, il est autoris de copier une uvre sans l'accord de son ayant droit.
Tu rponds  ma question, et mme l'toffe un peu. Car la contrefaon est encore plus svrement rprimander que le vol. Puisque dans le cas de la contrefaon, non seulement celui qui reproduit est coupable, mais aussi celui qui se procure la copie. 
Merci de me conforter dans mon avis.  ::ccool:: 

PS : Quant  mon avis sur le "point godwin" - et ceux qui l'utilisent, je le tairais volontairement pour ne pas tre grossier !  :;):

----------


## Mdinoc

Et qu'est-ce qui justifie plus l'interdiction de la copie que la copie elle-mme?

Dans le cas d'un tableau, de quel droit un artiste pourrait-il interdire qu'un tableau identique soit peint? (hors prtentions de tromperie, bien sr).

----------


## Invit

> Il y a eu une tentative d'en changer la dure pour la passer  150 ans, mais c'est tomb (pour l'instant)  l'eau.


Pour moi une piste serait plutt de rduire drastiquement cette dure. Ca me sidre qu'on puisse percevoir une rente  vie pour un truc compos il y a 30 ans.
Tu veux continuer  gagner de l'argent ? Alors continue  faire de la musique au lieu d'attendre tes droits d'auteur.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Pour moi une piste serait plutt de rduire drastiquement cette dure.


C'est ce que j'avais propos il y a X pages dans ce fil (et pas que).
C'est de faire passer le copyright  10 ans, au-dl duquel l'oeuvre tombe dans le domaine public. Un peu comme les brevets (quoique mme dans la proprit industrielle on note des tendances  l'allongement...).




> Ca me sidre qu'on puisse percevoir une rente  vie pour un truc compos il y a 30 ans.


Bah parce que toute personne rve d'un "aspirateur financier", autrement dit d'un mcanisme qu'il peut dployer au-dessus d'une populace et percevoir une redevance rien que parce qu'on est beau et gentil. C'est la nature humaine et a changera pas.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Dans le cas d'un tableau, de quel droit un artiste pourrait-il interdire qu'un tableau identique soit peint? (hors prtentions de tromperie, bien sr).


Du fait que le droit d'auteur le protge contre la copie.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Et mme pour cette histoire de contrefaon, j'ai des doutes: Qui essaie-t-on de tromper avec?
> 
> Remplace-t-on d'une quelconque faon la "vraie" donne par une "fausse" donne? Cherche-t-on ( part les vrais criminels)  vendre la "fausse" donne en faisant croire  une vraie? Non. On partage gratuitement, en toute connaissance de cause pour le destinataire, une ple copie compresse avec perte de qualit. (Oh minute: Maintenant, les ayants-droit proposent _directement_ la version compresse avec perte de qualit, et _eux_ la vendent plus cher que l'originale...).


Est-ce le problme ? Non. Le problme c'est qu'il y a une loi qui dit que ce n'est pas autorise, c'est comme a. C'est quand mme pas compliqu  comprendre, non ? Je ne dit pas que l'on fasse du mal  quelqu'un (quoique si l'artiste se sent blesser par cet acte, il faut reconsidrer ce point), ou que l'on essaie de tromper quelqu'un (quoi que a arrive), je dis simplement que ce n'est pas *lgal*. 
Aprs, la loi est bonne ou mauvaise ce n'est pas mon problme, c'est celui des politiques. 
Partager gratuitement quelque chose qui ne t'appartient pas, c'est... comment dire ! Etonnant, non ? 



> Tiens, prends a mec. C'est pas  moi, mais bon, partageons-le !


  ::roll:: 

Ensuite que les ayant droits dcident de vendre (le prix qu'ils veulent) des mauvaises copies de ce qu'ils possdent, a par contre, a ne me choque pas. C'est  chacun de faire attention  ce qu'il achte et  quel prix !




> C'est comme ces spams  propos de rpliques de Rolex: J'ai rien contre ceux qui en vendent ( part le fait d'tre des spammeurs), vu qu'ils ne trompent personne sur la marchandise. Par contre, je mprise ceux qui les achtent pour pater la galerie.


Mais ils font du mal  une marque ! Ils mettent en danger des ouvriers ! Et qui sait, ceux qui l'achtent, si jamais la qualit du produit s'avre dsastreuse. (Ex : pneus MARQUEX contrefaits et finalement qui clatent en plein virage)




> Et qu'est-ce qui justifie plus l'interdiction de la copie que la copie elle-mme?


Bon, ben la... j'ai pas compris la phrase !




> Dans le cas d'un tableau, de quel droit un artiste pourrait-il interdire qu'un tableau identique soit peint? (hors prtentions de tromperie, bien sr).


Ben, si deux artistes peignent la mme chose, il y a forcment des diffrences. En musique, les reprises a existent. Certaines chansons se ressemblent. Mais a n'a rien  voir. Et, je pense que tu le sais parfaitement.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Ca me sidre qu'on puisse percevoir une rente  vie pour un truc compos il y a 30 ans.


Moi ce qui me sidre c'est que l'on puisse s'approprier le travail de quelqu'un sans aucun scrupule, et se battre pour que ce soit reconnu comme un bien fait.

----------


## Marc_27

> La personne vole, l'artiste, perd son droit d'auteur, ce n'est peut-tre pas palpable, mais ce n'est pas rien. C'est un droit reconnu.





> En fait Louis dans ton raisonnement tu te bases sur le fait que l'internaute qui pirate ne paie pas. Mais ce n'est pas a le "pch originel" ! Le pch c'est d'avoir copi l'oeuvre, peut importe comment on se la procure ensuite, qu'on la mette  disposition sur des rseaux P2P, en payant ou non.



Personalement, je pars du raisonement que pour voler un musicien, je devrais "voler" l'argent qu'il gagnerait avec sa musique. Je reviens donc  la seule questin important de toute cette histoire:

*Je vole qui quand je tlcharge un CD du John Lennon?* 

Comme persone me rponds celle-l, je vais le faire:
Je vole quelqu'un avec pouvoir, qui reste assis sur une chaise, qui au nom des artistes actuels, qu'on besoin de la vente de leurs CDs pour vivre, empeche les gens d'couter la musique qui a fait part de l'histoire de l'humanit, et qui ne fais aucune difference pour ces artistes actuels, au moins ce mon avis. Si vous avez un autre, je'envie de l'entendre...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> *Je vole qui quand je tlcharge un CD du John Lennon?*


Les oeuvres des Beatles tant collectives, tu voles les autres auteurs encore en vie.  ::roll::

----------


## Mdinoc

> Les oeuvres des Beatles tant collectives, tu voles les autres auteurs encore en vie.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_le...0:_Solo_career

----------


## grafikm_fr

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_le...0:_Solo_career


Dans ce cas, tu voles ses heritiers.
Le droit d'auteur n'a pas t invent par des abrutis...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Marc_27

C'est pour a qui j'ai dit John Lennon, et pas Beatles...
Dans le cas des Beatles, jusqu' quelques mois avant, je volerais Michel Jackson...
C'est a, l question n'a rien  voir avec le vol des musiciens...

----------


## Jidefix

> Moi ce qui me sidre c'est que l'on puisse s'approprier le travail de quelqu'un sans aucun scrupule, et se battre pour que ce soit reconnu comme un bien fait.


C'est juste une question de point de vue, on aurait aussi pu dire
"Ca me sidre qu'on me prenne de l'argent sans scrupule pour le donner  des gens qui ne travaillent pas/plus"
"Ca me sidre qu'on m'impose des lois sans me demander mon avis"
"Ca me sidre qu'on limite ma vitesse sur l'autoroute"
"Ca me sidre qu'on me contrle ou qu'on me fouille comme un voleur  l'aroport"
...

L'unique moteur de tout a, c'est qu'on estime que globalement c'est la meilleure solution pour tous les acteurs concerns (on peut tous se retrouver au chmage, plant sur la route, ou victimes d'un attentat), ce qui n'empche d'ailleurs pas de se remettre en cause rgulirement.

Il n'y a aucun notion de scrupule, de morale, ou de justice dans tout a. Si on trouve une solution qui permet de contenter tout le monde, on ne va quand mme pas se bloquer sur "c'est moi qui fait c'est moi qui dcide", ce serait dommage non?

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Personalement, je pars du raisonement que pour voler un musicien, je devrais "voler" l'argent qu'il gagnerait avec sa musique.


Et c'est exactement ce que tu fais, puisque tu prends sans payer quelque chose que l'artiste ne t'a pas autoris  prendre. C'est quand mme simple  comprendre !




> Je reviens donc  la seule questin important de toute cette histoire:
> 
> *Je vole qui quand je tlcharge un CD du John Lennon?* 
> 
> Comme persone me rponds celle-l, je vais le faire:
> Je vole quelqu'un avec pouvoir, qui reste assis sur une chaise, qui au nom des artistes actuels, qu'on besoin de la vente de leurs CDs pour vivre, empeche les gens d'couter la musique qui a fait part de l'histoire de l'humanit, et qui ne fais aucune difference pour ces artistes actuels, au moins ce mon avis. Si vous avez un autre, je'envie de l'entendre...


On s'en fout de savoir si la personne ayant les droits est assise sur une chaise, un fauteuil, dans un bateau ou que sais-je encore.
Elle a les droits sur ces chansons, c'est comme a. Si John Lennon avait voulu que sa musique soit un bien collectif de l'humanit, il avait cas le dire. Il est mort, sa femme et son fils en ont hrit, c'est  eux de dire ce qu'ils en font. 
C'est comme a, y a plein de chose qu'on aime ou qu'on aime pas dans la vie. Faut faire avec, c'est tout !

----------


## Mdinoc

> Est-ce le problme ? Non. Le problme c'est qu'il y a une loi qui dit que ce n'est pas autorise, c'est comme a. C'est quand mme pas compliqu  comprendre, non ? Je ne dit pas que l'on fasse du mal  quelqu'un (quoique si l'artiste se sent blesser par cet acte, il faut reconsidrer ce point), ou que l'on essaie de tromper quelqu'un (quoi que a arrive), je dis simplement que ce n'est pas *lgal*. 
> Aprs, la loi est bonne ou mauvaise ce n'est pas mon problme, c'est celui des politiques. 
> Partager gratuitement quelque chose qui ne t'appartient pas, c'est... comment dire ! Etonnant, non ?


Le problme, c'est que c'est *notre* problme que la loi soi bonne ou mauvaise, puisque c'est nous qu'elle affecte. Et c'est de a qu'on discute, justement: De la moralit d'une chose et non sa lgalit.




> Mais ils font du mal  une marque ! Ils mettent en danger des ouvriers !


Le seul qui fasse du mal  la marque dans cette chane, c'est le maillon qui dcide de faire croire  des vraies Rolex. L, on entre dans la tromperie, qui est un cadre tout--fait diffrent du partage d'uvres.




> Et qui sait, ceux qui l'achtent, si jamais la qualit du produit s'avre dsastreuse. (Ex : pneus MARQUEX contrefaits et finalement qui clatent en plein virage)


Je rappelle que je parle ici de fausset *connue du client* et non cache (que je considre criminel comme tout le monde), ce qui me permet de te retourne ta propre quote ici:



> C'est  chacun de faire attention  ce qu'il achte et  quel prix !






> Ben, si deux artistes peignent la mme chose, il y a forcment des diffrences. En musique, les reprises a existent. Certaines chansons se ressemblent. Mais a n'a rien  voir. Et, je pense que tu le sais parfaitement.


Non, la je dis une vraie copie faite par un autre artiste en regardant le tableau de prs. Y compris une copie  l'tat quantique prs, a reste une copie et de te demande quel mal il y a  en faire une tant que le copieur dit "c'est une copie que j'ai faite du tableau de X, je peux t'en faire une aussi si tu me passes une toile vierge" et non pas "c'est mon tableau, je vous le vend pour trois briques".

----------


## Louis Griffont

> C'est juste une question de point de vue, on aurait aussi pu dire
> "Ca me sidre qu'on me prenne de l'argent sans scrupule pour le donner  des gens qui ne travaillent pas/plus"
> "Ca me sidre qu'on m'impose des lois sans me demander mon avis"
> "Ca me sidre qu'on limite ma vitesse sur l'autoroute"
> "Ca me sidre qu'on me contrle ou qu'on me fouille comme un voleur  l'aroport"
> ...
> 
> L'unique moteur de tout a, c'est qu'on estime que globalement c'est la meilleure solution pour tous les acteurs concerns (on peut tous se retrouver au chmage, plant sur la route, ou victimes d'un attentat), ce qui n'empche d'ailleurs pas de se remettre en cause rgulirement.
> 
> Il n'y a aucun notion de scrupule, de morale, ou de justice dans tout a. Si on trouve une solution qui permet de contenter tout le monde, on ne va quand mme pas se bloquer sur "c'est moi qui fait c'est moi qui dcide", ce serait dommage non?


Ben, y a le vote pour a en dmocratie. Alors, la majorit des votants  la dernire lection on choisit Sarkozy. Donc, ce que dcide Sarkozy et son gouvernement, reviens grosso-modo  ce que veulent la majorit des gens, et qui suis-je pour tre contre la majorit des gens ?

----------


## Marc_27

> Dans ce cas, tu voles ses heritiers.
> Le droit d'auteur n'a pas t invent par des abrutis...


On a dj parl su a ici, et franchement, les fils de ces musiciens n'ont aucun droit moral sur les chansons de son pre, je ne vais continuer a recevoir l'argent des pacients de ma mre (qu'est psicologue) le jour o elle sera mort.

Ils peuvent avoir le droit juridique, mais on les change face aux interets des majors et des lobbys tout le temps, donc dsol mais je continue avec le OUI, je peux tlcharger ce jor de musique sans payer l'artiste dont elle appartien, son createur et a N'EST PAS DU VOL!

----------


## grafikm_fr

> On a dj parl su a ici, et franchement, les fils de ces musiciens n'ont aucun droit moral sur les chansons de son pre


Non seulement ils ont un droit moral (sensu droit d'auteur) mais ils ont aussi un droit patrimonial dessus!  ::mouarf:: 




> je ne vais continuer a recevoir l'argent des pacients de ma mre (qu'est psicologue) le jour o elle sera mort.


Parce que le travail de psychologue est sous copyright maintenant?




> Ils peuvent avoir le droit juridique, mais on les change face aux interets des majors et des lobbys tout le temps


Pardon, on change quoi tout le temps?  :8O: 




> donc dsol mais je continue avec le OUI, je peux tlcharger ce jor de musique sans payer l'artiste dont elle appartien, son createur et a N'EST PAS DU VOL!


Aaaah, mes yeux!!!  ::piou::

----------


## Marc_27

@grafikm_fr: On change les lois!!! On fait L'HADOPI, on change les droit de copie, etc




> Et c'est exactement ce que tu fais, puisque tu prends sans payer quelque chose que l'artiste ne t'a pas autoris  prendre. C'est quand mme simple  comprendre !
> 
> 
> On s'en fout de savoir si la personne ayant les droits est assise sur une chaise, un fauteuil, dans un bateau ou que sais-je encore.
> Elle a les droits sur ces chansons, c'est comme a. Si John Lennon avait voulu que sa musique soit un bien collectif de l'humanit, il avait cas le dire. Il est mort, sa femme et son fils en ont hrit, c'est  eux de dire ce qu'ils en font. 
> C'est comme a, y a plein de chose qu'on aime ou qu'on aime pas dans la vie. Faut faire avec, c'est tout !


Et comme a tourne l'humanit. *Ton argumentation tourne sur le vol des artistes dont ils ont besoin de l'argent de ces ventes pour vivre!*

*C'est pas le cas pour John Lennon!*

Aprs a,  la culture c'est un droit universel, et comme on a dj dit ici, persone ne vais pas arreter de tlcharger pendant le temps o l'offre "legal" soit plus intressant que The Pirate Bay, Megaupload, etc...

----------


## GanYoshi

> La loi tant l'expression de la morale, il n'y a pas de contradiction


C'est totalement faux puisque la morale voudrait qu'on puisse tlcharger librement les uvres des artistes morts...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> @grafikm_fr: On change les lois!!! On fait L'HADOPI, on change les droit de copie, etc


Gn? On change pas le droit d'auteur. Hadopi ne fait que introduire un mcanisme de suivi de ce droit d'auteur. 

Aprs oui, Hadopi c'est un mcanisme qui cre plus de problmes qu'il en rsout.




> Et comme a tourne l'humanit. *Ton argumentation tourne sur le vol des artistes dont ils ont besoin de l'argent de ces ventes pour vivre!*
> 
> *C'est pas le cas pour John Lennon!*


Si on suit ta logique, on devrait rien pouvoir transmettre par succession?




> Aprs a,  la culture c'est un droit universel, et comme on a dj dit ici, persone ne vais pas arreter de tlcharger pendant le temps o l'offre "legal" soit plus intressant que The Pirate Bay, Megaupload, etc...


Ou alors, les legislations internationales de copyright vont s'harmoniser et on pourra fermer Megaupload.
Ou alors encore, ces sites seront filtrs. Bienvenue dans le monde rel  ::mouarf:: 




> C'est totalement faux puisque la morale voudrait qu'on puisse tlcharger librement les uvres des artistes morts...


Tu la bases sur quoi cette opinion?  ::roll::

----------


## Marc_27

> Gn? On change pas le droit d'auteur. Hadopi ne fait que introduire un mcanisme de suivi de ce droit d'auteur. 
> 
> Aprs oui, Hadopi c'est un mcanisme qui cre plus de problmes qu'il en rsout.
> 
> 
> 
> Si on suit ta logique, on devrait rien pouvoir transmettre par succession?
> 
> 
> ...


il se base sur la logique d'un tre pensant qui questione ce qu'il ecoute.

Concernant mes droits par rapport  mes parents, Oui, j'ai le droit sur tout qu'ils ont, pzs sur ce qu'ils allait gagner au cas o ils seraient encore vivants, pendant plus de 50 ans.

SVP, quel est la morale l?

----------


## Mdinoc

L'hritage va  l'encontre de l'galit des chances.

Voir plus haut mon extrait paraphras du Mariage de Figaro, de Beaumarchais.

----------


## Jidefix

> Aprs a,  la culture c'est un droit universel, et comme on a dj dit ici, persone ne vais pas arreter de tlcharger pendant le temps o l'offre "legal" soit plus intressant que The Pirate Bay, Megaupload, etc...


Ca a t dit plusieurs fois et je ne suis pas d'accord non plus. Personnellement je tlcharge parce que c'est rapide, pratique, et surtout que je peux me gourer. J'ai ainsi dcouvert beaucoup d'artistes que j'aime, et encore plus que je n'aime pas.
S'il y avait une offre lgale de tlchargement de masse  prix intressant, je ne suis pas si je suis la seule poire de ce pays mais j'y souscrirai.

----------


## Rayek

> S'il y avait une offre lgale de tlchargement de masse  prix intressant, je ne suis pas si je suis la seule poire de ce pays mais j'y souscrirai.


On serait 2

----------


## grafikm_fr

> il se base sur la logique d'un tre pensant qui questionne ce qu'il ecoute.


Waaah c'est profond  ::mouarf:: 




> Concernant mes droits par rapport  mes parents, Oui, j'ai le droit sur tout qu'ils ont, pzs sur ce qu'ils allait gagner au cas o ils seraient encore vivants, pendant plus de 50 ans...


Parce que l'activit de tes parents c'est une activit salarie, qui correspond  une rmunration perue en change d'un travail et en vertu d'un contrat de travail.

Une activit de cration intellectuelle suppose que les droits sur l'uvre sont en force aprs la mort de l'auteur parce que ben, a reprsente un investissement du crateur et il mrite d'en possder des fruits, voire de les transmettre  ses enfants.




> L'hritage va  l'encontre de l'galit des chances.


Monsieur est anarchiste? Parce que mme les communistes n'ont pas pens  a.

Puis videmment, le fait que l'absence d'hritage enlve en grande partie la volont de progresser et de travailler ne t'as pas effleur l'esprit.  ::P:

----------


## Mdinoc

> Puis videmment, le fait que l'absence d'hritage enlve en grande partie la volont de progresser et de travailler ne t'as pas effleur l'esprit.


Si, c'est pour a que je ne suis pas all plus loin sur cette voie.
Il y a cet instinct que nous avons d'avoir les intrts de nos enfants  cur, qu'ils l'aient mrit ou non. Cela a ses avantages et ses inconvnients...

Je pense, en fait, qu'il faudrait repenser les "droits de succession". Taxer plus fort ce qui rapporte sans qu'on fasse rien et moins les biens statiques...

*PS:* Quel rapport avec l'anarchisme?  :8O:

----------


## Invit

> Si on suit ta logique, on devrait rien pouvoir transmettre par succession?


On ne parle pas ici d'interdire de transmettre un patrimoine. 
Ce qui contest, c'est le fait que les ayant-droit touchent les revenus que continuerait  percevoir un artiste s'il n'tait pas dcd.
Mais si t'es pour rduire la dure des droits d'auteurs  10 ans, ces situations seraient moins problmatique.

Au passage a pourrait faire des scenars de policiers pas mal si on ne pouvait plus transmettre les droits patrimoniaux. Imaginez, Michael Jackson ne fait plus rien depuis dix ans mais se gave en royalties sur Thriller. Sa maison de disque ralise qu'il y a plus de fric  se faire s'il est mort et commandite son assassinat.  ::aie::

----------


## Marc_27

> Une activit de cration intellectuelle suppose que les droits sur l'uvre sont en force aprs la mort de l'auteur parce que ben, a reprsente un investissement du crateur et il mrite d'en possder des fruits, voire de les transmettre  ses enfants.



Il me semble que vous rptez la parole des Ayant-droits avec tous leurs arguments, sans rflchir s'ils sont ou sont pas logiques dans notre temps, notre situation globale. 

Vous annoncez ce qui est crit dans les lois sur le "copyright"  aujourd'hui, *sans arrter pour rflchir qui a crit ces lois, combien de fois ces lois ont dj chang et que ces dernires n'ont rien  voir avec la rmunration des artistes, il n'est que la refuse des majors de changer leur modle de business.*

Et pendant a, ils continuent avec ces processus millionnaires contre 4 ou 5 malheureux qui sont pris comme exemple, ces lois jors HADOPI, qui sont chres, inefficaces contre la "piratage" et dont l'effet moins nfaste c'est d'utiliser notre l'argent pour rien, au moins pas pour les artistes, surement.


*Et tout a  cause de quoi?* 

Pour le cas de la musique, parce que les gens veulent couter des chansons dont leurs crateurs sont morts depuis 20, 30 ans.

Il devrait vendre les nouveaux artistes, ils ont besoin de vivre, mais c'est compltement hors prix faire 1 chanson = 1 prix.
*Il fait dj plus de 10 ans qu'ils coutent: "Il faut changer le modle"*
*Qu'est-ce qu'ils on fait? Rien!!!*
 ::scarymov:: 

Donc mes choix si je travaille et gagne pas trop: musique *hors prix* "lgale" ou musique avec un forfait mensuel, a prix raisonnable mais pas "lgale"?

*Et bien sure q'ils peuvent mettre les prix qu'ils veulent parce que c'est leur musique, c'est leur proprit...*  ::help:: 


Vous avez des bons arguments, mais aujourd'hui c'est n'est plus que de la parole rpt et rpt...
*Ce norme comment vous ne voyez pas l'absurdit de tout a.* 

Le plus drle c'est qui ne tlcharge que 4 ou 5 CDs maximum par mois, quelquuns qui je nachterais jamais, autres oui, j'allais les acheter. *Et j'achetais 1 ou 2 avant. Aujourd'hui je ne vais jamais acheter un produit d'une industrie qui veut couper mon internet  cause de 4 ou 5 CDs qui je tlcharge par mois, mme si je continue  acheter 1 ou 2, ces des groupes qui j'aime plus, mme si je vais au cinma rgulirement*. Et est l qu'ils sont en train de dtruire son propre commerce... 

 ::scarymov:: 



Pirates Are The Music Industrys Most Valuable Customers


Le partage est lgitime (dj mis avant)

Concernant moi, je sais qui le temps dira qui a raison...
 ::zen::  Je marrte la, je souhaite une bonne rflexion et j'espre vraiment que la lumire va venir (au contraire je crains pour l'avenir...). 



*Et bien sure que John Lennon ne voulais pas partager sa musique, haha* ::piou::

----------


## ManusDei

> Moi ce qui me sidre c'est que l'on puisse s'approprier le travail de quelqu'un sans aucun scrupule, et se battre pour que ce soit reconnu comme un bien fait.


Tu es  ton compte ? Parce que sinon, dans ton contrat il y a trs probablement crit que ton entreprise garde tous les droits sur l'exploitation des rsultats de ton travail (en dehors de la paternit de la cration, qui est inalinable).

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 13.10.2010 par Katleen
Hadopi : Un dcret publi ce jour force tous les FAI  envoyer leurs mails d'avertissement, comment ragira l'insoumis Free ?*

Il semble que le gouvernement se soit lass de son bras de fer avec Free, qui refuse encore et toujours d'envoyer les e-mails d'avertissement de l'Hadopi  ses abonns. Le FAI avait mme demand  l'Etat une compensation financire pour chaque adresse IP identifie, et les ngociations faisaient rage ces derniers jours.

Visiblement, les refus les plus courts sont les meilleurs... Le Ministre de la Culture a publi cet aprs-midi un dcret au Journal Officiel pour mettre un terme  cette situation. 

Dsormais, tous Les oprateurs sont tenus d'adresser par voie lectronique  l'abonn chacune des recommandations mentionnes respectivement au premier et au deuxime alina de l'article L. 331-25, dans un dlai de vingt-quatre heures suivant sa transmission par la commission de protection des droits.

Autrement dit, les fournisseurs d'accs  Internet sont obligs de relayer les e-mails d'avertissement de l'Hadopi. EN cas de refus, ils seront punis d'une amende de 1500 euros par message non envoy.

Ce texte, surnomm le "dcret Free", va donc obliger le FAI  rentrer dans les clous. La loi n'tant pas rtroactive, les mails qui devaient tre envoys il y a dix jours ne sont pas concerns. En revanche, le seront tous ceux  venir.

Source : Le dcret "Free"

----------


## isra17

> Monsieur est anarchiste? Parce que mme les communistes n'ont pas pens  a.
> 
> Puis videmment, le fait que l'absence d'hritage enlve en grande partie la volont de progresser et de travailler ne t'as pas effleur l'esprit.


Tu semble considr 'anarchiste' comme une insulte. Sinon, les communistes y ont pens aussi (d probablement  l'hritage de l'anarchie)



> une majorit des communistes refusent la famille comme ralit communiste, du fait entre autres de l'hritage


Le principe d'hritage est for probablement l'une des sources les plus obvious de l'ingalit. C'est beaucoup plus compliqu d'tre riches quand tes parents ne sont pas CEO d'une entreprise. En quoi est-ce que le fait que je dois tout gagner moi mme plutt que de m'attendre  tout recevoir de mes parents fait en sorte que ma volont de progresser et de travailler est diminuer. Ne serait-ce plutt le contraire?

Avoir un droit sur des fichiers informatiques, c'est avoir un droit sur un chiffre. Es-tu prt  dire que calculer PI est ingal? Si tu ne vois pas le lien fait un peu de recherche. (allez je fais mme le boulot pour toi) Ou encore mme calculer un nombre premier ? Certe, en tant qu'artiste c'est dommage de se faire copier sa musique (et pas voler), mais la majorit du revenue des artistes provient des -cts (spectacle, marchandise, CD vendu  leur show, etc.). Ces artistes profite du piratage parce que cela offre un moyen au monde de les connaitre et de s'intresser aux dit artistes.
L o le piratage fais des dommage c'est au gros artistes. Parce que il sont limiter par le nombre de show et de marchandise qu'il peuvent faire/vendre, leur revenus qui n'a pas de limite est la vente des albums disponible en magasin. Ce revenus fais-t-il en sorte que cet artiste va pouvoir continuer  vivre de sa musique? je doute fort probablement qu'une baisse de quelques milliers de dollars quand tu fais dj des millions empche quelqu'un comme lady gaga de continuer  faire des tournes.

Bref, se dire qu'une loi est bien parce que la 'majorit' de la population  voulu mettre un partit au pouvoir est aberrant. Dj le simple concept de partit est anti-dmocratique, mais crois-tu rellement que cette loi est approuv par la majorit de la population? As-t-il eu un rfrendum pour la voter... il faut tre aveugle pour ne pas se rendre compte que ce type de loi sont vot dans l'intrt des lobbys et non dans celle de la socit. Une socit qui voudrait faire avancer l'humanit encouragerait le partage et ne passerait pas des lois pour renforcer les proprits intellectuelles sur la culture.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> On a dj parl su a ici, et franchement, les fils de ces musiciens n'ont aucun droit moral sur les chansons de son pre, je ne vais continuer a recevoir l'argent des pacients de ma mre (qu'est psicologue) le jour o elle sera mort.


Quant aux fils et filles (pas de sexisme) des musiciens c'est pas un droit moral, c'est un droit lgal qu'ils ont. C'est pas compliqu  comprendre, si ?




> Ils peuvent avoir le droit juridique, mais on les change face aux interets des majors et des lobbys tout le temps, donc dsol mais je continue avec le OUI, je peux tlcharger ce jor de musique sans payer l'artiste dont elle appartien, son createur et a N'EST PAS DU VOL!


Si, c'est du vol ! C'est comme a, dsol !




> Aprs a,  la culture c'est un droit universel, et comme on a dj dit ici, persone ne vais pas arreter de tlcharger pendant le temps o l'offre "legal" soit plus intressant que The Pirate Bay, Megaupload, etc...


Bien sr que le tlchargement va continuer. Certains roulent  200km/h en ville, considrant qu'ils ont la matrise de leur vhicule.  ::aie:: 




> C'est totalement faux puisque la morale voudrait qu'on puisse tlcharger librement les uvres des artistes morts...


Heu ? Sur quoi tu t'appuies pour affirmer cela ? 






> Concernant mes droits par rapport  mes parents, Oui, j'ai le droit sur tout qu'ils ont, pzs sur ce qu'ils allait gagner au cas o ils seraient encore vivants, pendant plus de 50 ans.
> 
> SVP, quel est la morale l?


Donc, si tes parents dcdent (ce que je ne leur souhaite pas, bien entendu), 
N'importe qui peut aller s'installer dans leur maison, sans rien te donner en retour ?




> Tu es  ton compte ? Parce que sinon, dans ton contrat il y a trs probablement crit que ton entreprise garde tous les droits sur l'exploitation des rsultats de ton travail (en dehors de la paternit de la cration, qui est inalinable).


Je ne vois pas le rapport ! Je suis pay par ma boite pour faire un job. Je n'ai en effet aucun droit sur ce mon travail. a me parait assez logique.
Si j'tais  mon compte, je n'aimerais qu'un mec me pique mon code pour sortir le mme logiciel que moi !




> Le principe d'hritage est for probablement l'une des sources les plus obvious de l'ingalit. C'est beaucoup plus compliqu d'tre riches quand tes parents ne sont pas CEO d'une entreprise.


Pourtant, en regardant bien, on trouve plein de personnes devenues riches alors que leurs parents ne l'taient pas ! 




> En quoi est-ce que le fait que je dois tout gagner moi mme plutt que de m'attendre  tout recevoir de mes parents fait en sorte que ma volont de progresser et de travailler est diminuer. Ne serait-ce plutt le contraire?


Tu inverses ( volontairement ?) les propos de *grafikm_fr*. Il dit que la volont de progresser est diminuer si on sait que nos enfants ne pourront pas en progresser, pas l'inverse. On souhaite que nos enfants bnficient de ce que l'on fait. C'est a la notion d'hritage. On veut laisser quelque chose  nos descendants.

----------


## sshpcl2

bon j'ai juste deux arguments qui me font bondir le premier (opration stop au analogie a 2 balles): 

tlcharger une musique == voler une baguette ...

bon alors on reprend les bases, quand on mange c'est pour vivre ... si on est au point de voler une baguette en france ...

je reprend la recette : 

pour les baguettes de pain
150 g eau (levain)
15 g levure boulangerie sche saf
100 g farine farine type 65 
400 g de farine type 65 (levain) 
11 g de sel 
140 g d'eau tide

et tout ca rassembler ca fait une baguette a priori si j'en fait une effectivement je baffoue celui qui a assembler tout ses composants, et je bafoue aussi tout ses heritier ... 

tout a l'heure la composition d'un album de lorie, avec le nombre de calorie utiliser pour le produire  ::aie::  

ps : ca donne faim hein ..

----------


## GanYoshi

> Si, c'est du vol ! C'est comme a, dsol !


On est dans l'argument en bton l.  ::lol:: 




> Heu ? Sur quoi tu t'appuies pour affirmer cela ?


Bas je me base sur ma morale qui est certes personnelles, mais aussi sur ma logique, que je pense un peu plus universelle.  ::lol::  




> Donc, si tes parents dcdent (ce que je ne leur souhaite pas, bien entendu), 
> N'importe qui peut aller s'installer dans leur maison, sans rien te donner en retour ?


C'est une uvre d'art ralis par ses parents une maison, ou c'est simplement le fruit d'un investissement financier ?




> C'est a la notion d'hritage. On veut laisser quelque chose  nos descendants.


Si les seules choses qu'auront tes enfants c'est l'hritage de tes biens, je les plains. L'hritage c'est pas que la thune et les biens, et je pense que la qute du salut passe moins par laisser une baraque  ses enfants que par leur transmettre des valeurs et faire tour pour qu'ils soient heureux...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> bon j'ai juste deux arguments qui me font bondir le premier (opration stop au analogie a 2 balles): 
> 
> tlcharger une musique == voler une baguette ...


Qui a parl d'galit ? Non, tlcharger de la musique (illgalement, parce qu'on peut aussi en tlcharger lgalement), n'est pas gal au vol d'une baguette, mais revient au mme pour l'artiste que pour le boulanger, c'est un manque  gagner !




> bon alors on reprend les bases, quand on mange c'est pour vivre ... si on est au point de voler une baguette en france ...


Hlas, je pense qu'il y en a, en France et ailleurs, qui en sont l !  ::calim2:: 




> je reprend la recette : 
> 
> pour les baguettes de pain
> 150 g eau (levain)
> 15 g levure boulangerie sche saf
> 100 g farine farine type 65 
> 400 g de farine type 65 (levain) 
> 11 g de sel 
> 140 g d'eau tide
> ...


Non, a fait de la pte  pain !  ::mouarf::  Faut laisser reposer et cuire ensuite, il y a aussi la mise en forme de la pte, sinon t'obtiens une boule !  ::aie:: 




> ... a priori si j'en fait une effectivement je baffoue celui qui a assembler tout ses composants, et je bafoue aussi tout ses heritier ...


Heu tu dis n'importe quoi, l ? C'est une blague ? Elle est o la camra cache ?

----------


## Mdinoc

Est-ce lgal, de faire un dcret d'application qui contredit un point de la loi elle-mme?

----------


## Marc_27

> Si, c'est du vol ! C'est comme a, dsol !


Grand rflxion! Bravo!!!

Et dsol, si je fais quelques fautes, je ne suis pas franais. Je suis ici avec des bons arguments, en train d'essayer de montrer que dans tes arguments il n'y a aucunne raison, il ne sont que des lois rcits,rcits et rcits, *des lois faites par ce lobby qui ne veulent pas couter ses propres consommateurs*  et qui n'ont aucunne validit morale (comme la propre HADOPI, on peut dire de passage)

Si tu veux continuer, je te demande de lire mon dernier post. 
Quel est ton opinion sur tout a?


En tout cas, j'ajout ce lien, encore un qui tu ne vas pas lire...L'opinion des artistes sur le tlchargement

Vraiment trs intressant.
 Il faut lire et s'informer avant de dire n'importe quoi! Avant de dfendre et justifier ces processus millionaires  cause de 30 fichiers echangs, sans que a drrange ses vrais createurs...

----------


## sshpcl2

Envoy par sshpcl2  
... a priori si j'en fait une effectivement je baffoue celui qui a assembler tout ses composants, et je bafoue aussi tout ses heritier ... 

Heu tu dis n'importe quoi, l ? C'est une blague ? Elle est o la camra cache ?  ::aie:: 

mais bien sur que c'est une blague ... ::mrgreen:: 

j'adore les comparaisons, a chaque fois que j'allume la tl quand un "specialiste" parle c'est pour entendre le lgendaire "c'est comme"

ceci tant dit dans deux pays, en espagne et au portugal le dbit a l'international est limit, et en national non ... si le but du jeux est l'ducation 
alors il faut apprendre des limites, si par exemple le download excede n Giga alors on limite le debit pour 3 mois a par exemple 10 Gb a l'international ...

quoi je dit que si le but est l'education ...

mais ce n'est pas le cas, le but est de faire vivre un systeme pervertie ... pour le profit de gens qui souhaite vivre de leur rente et dans l'assurance d'un revenue, au profit de gens qui vive eux dans la prcarit ...  ::aie::  ::aie::  (deuxieme degrs)

----------


## aurelien13008

En mme temps quand je vois vos discutions je peux vous dire que ce que je tlcharge si je n'avais pas pu le faire je ne l'aurais surement jamais achet (j'achte la musique que j'aime vraiment et beaucoup font a d'ailleurs) mais les majors se base sur le nombre de tlchargements, si on calcul comme a oui c'est norme, mais pensez vous que si les gens ne pouvais pas tlcharger, il n'y aurait pas une diffrence entre ce nombre de tlchargement et le nombre d'acheteurs ? Enfin ils ne l'entendent pas de cette oreille, il faut bien enfler les particuliers, cette socit vit de a de toute faon.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Est-ce lgal, de faire un dcret d'application qui contredit un point de la loi elle-mme?


C'est pas un dcret d'application, c'est un deuxime dcret qui modifie un article du code de la proprit intellectuelle. Donc oui c'est parfaitement lgal.

----------


## Mdinoc

Et donc, la fameuse charte passe dfinitivement  la trappe?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Tu semble considr 'anarchiste' comme une insulte.


Croire qu'en absence d'un pouvoir, tout ira pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes ?




> Sinon, les communistes y ont pens aussi (d probablement  l'hritage de l'anarchie)


Uhu, et c'est pour a qu'en URSS, il y avait des hritages qui atteignaient des montants importants et que bizarrement, le KGB ne fusillait pas les hritiers. Ouvres un bouquin plutt que d'crire n'imp s'il te plat...




> Le principe d'hritage est for probablement l'une des sources les plus obvious de l'ingalit.


"Obvious"? Le mot "vident" ne fait pas partie de ton vocabulaire?




> C'est beaucoup plus compliqu d'tre riches quand tes parents ne sont pas CEO d'une entreprise.


Et?




> Avoir un droit sur des fichiers informatiques, c'est avoir un droit sur un chiffre.


Le copyright te donne le droit sur une cration intellectuelle, qu'elle soit informatise ou non. Elle peut tre sous forme de partition aussi.




> Certe, en tant qu'artiste c'est dommage de se faire copier sa musique (et pas voler), mais la majorit du revenue des artistes provient des -cts 
> (spectacle, marchandise, CD vendu  leur show, etc.).


T'as leur comptabilit quelque part? Perso je suis pas si certain de a, surtout quand les artistes en question n'ont pas fait de tournes depuis des annes...





> je doute fort probablement qu'une baisse de quelques milliers de dollars quand tu fais dj des millions empche quelqu'un comme lady gaga de continuer  faire des tournes.


C'est une question de principe. C'est comme si tu dtournais des fonds publics en disant "l'tat a des milliards d'euros, il va pas s'appauvrir notablement si je lui en pique 1 million". Sauf que ben c'est du vol (enfin de l'abus de bien sociaux plus exactement).




> Dj le simple concept de partit est anti-dmocratique


Tu la sors d'o ta dfinition de la dmocratie?




> Une socit qui voudrait faire avancer l'humanit encouragerait le partage et ne passerait pas des lois pour renforcer les proprits intellectuelles sur la culture.


Les politiciens ont reu un minimum d'ducation (si-si) et ont compris que sans un stimulus financier, rien ne marche dans ce bas monde. Et c'est valable aussi en grande partie pour la cration culturelle.

----------


## Marc_27

> Les politiciens ont reu un minimum d'ducation.


Est-ce que a c'est vrai? Quelle loi intligente, HADOPI a t ecrite par des docteurs en droit et en informatique. *Il faut vraiment lire un peu plus avant d'tre contre la partage de la culture*. Au moins demander aux artistes quell est leur avis sur le sujet. 

T'as jamais essay de lire mes liens, non? Dommage pour toi...




> ... et ont compris que sans un stimulus financier, rien ne marche dans ce bas monde.


Stimulus pour leur poche, pas pour les artistes...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Est-ce que a c'est vrai? Quelle loi intligente, HADOPI a t ecrite par des docteurs en droit et en informatique.


Parce que tu mlanges tout.

Le souci avec la loi HADOPI du point de vue juridique, c'est que 1) Elle joue avec la prsomption d'innocence et 2) Elle est difficilement applicable. Et du point de vue informatique, elle ne rsout rien.

Mais l on parle pas de la loi HADOPI, mais du respect du copyright plus gnralement. On est d'accord que la loi Hadopi est une connerie, mais a veut pas dire qu'il faut laisser couler le tlchargement de MP3 et de films.

C'est plus clair l?




> Stimulus pour leur poche, pas pour les artistes...


Les majors te mettent un flingue sur la tempe pour que tu passes par elles  l're de l'Internet? Qui t'empche de diffuser tes MP3 toi-mme?

Le souci c'est que si tu veut commercialiser un CD, faire un clip, faire une promotion commerciale  la tl, c'est--dire passer au cran au-dessus, les sommes  engager sont immenses (un tournage de clip cote facilement plusieurs centaines de K). Et c'est pas l'artiste qui a les moyens de le payer gnralement (surtout s'il est nouveau) Si  cot de a le MP3 est tlcharg n'importe comment, il y a un risque pour que cet investissement ne soit jamais couvert.

----------


## Marc_27

Pour la dernire fois, il faut s'informer avant de repetir et repetir les mmes arguments:

Il me semble que vous rptez la parole des Ayant-droits avec tous leurs arguments, sans rflchir s'ils sont ou sont pas logiques dans notre temps, notre situation globale. 

Vous annoncez ce qui est crit dans les lois sur le "copyright"  aujourd'hui, *sans arrter pour rflchir qui a crit ces lois, combien de fois ces lois ont dj chang et que ces dernires n'ont rien  voir avec la rmunration des artistes, il n'est que la refuse des majors de changer leur modle de business.*

Et pendant a, ils continuent avec ces processus millionnaires contre 4 ou 5 malheureux qui sont pris comme exemple, ces lois jors HADOPI, qui sont chres, inefficaces contre la "piratage" et dont l'effet moins nfaste c'est d'utiliser notre l'argent pour rien, au moins pas pour les artistes, surement.


*Et tout a  cause de quoi?* 

Pour le cas de la musique, parce que les gens veulent couter des chansons dont leurs crateurs sont morts depuis 20, 30 ans.

Il devrait vendre les nouveaux artistes, ils ont besoin de vivre, mais c'est compltement hors prix faire 1 chanson = 1 prix.
*Il fait dj plus de 10 ans qu'ils coutent: "Il faut changer le modle"*
*Qu'est-ce qu'ils ont fait? Rien!!!*
 ::scarymov:: 

Donc mes choix si je travaille et gagne pas trop: musique *hors prix* "lgale" ou musique avec un forfait mensuel, a prix raisonnable mais pas "lgale"?

*Et bien sure q'ils peuvent mettre les prix qu'ils veulent parce que c'est leur musique, c'est leur proprit...*  ::help:: 


Vous avez des bons arguments, mais aujourd'hui c'est n'est plus que de la parole rpt et rpt...
*Ce norme comment vous ne voyez pas l'absurdit de tout a.* 

Le plus drle c'est qui ne tlcharge que 4 ou 5 CDs maximum par mois, quelquuns qui je nachterais jamais, autres oui, j'allais les acheter. *Et j'achetais 1 ou 2 avant. Aujourd'hui je ne vais jamais acheter un produit d'une industrie qui veut couper mon internet  cause de 4 ou 5 CDs qui je tlcharge par mois, mme si je continue  acheter 1 ou 2, ces des groupes qui j'aime plus, mme si je vais au cinma rgulirement*. Et est l qu'ils sont en train de dtruire son propre commerce... 

 ::scarymov:: 



Pirates Are The Music Industrys Most Valuable Customers


Le partage est lgitime (dj mis avant)

Concernant moi, je sais qui le temps dira qui a raison...
 ::zen::  Je marrte la, je souhaite une bonne rflexion et j'espre vraiment que la lumire va venir (au contraire je crains pour l'avenir...). 



*Et bien sure que John Lennon ne voulais pas partager sa musique, haha* ::piou::

----------


## Mdinoc

En fait, autant je suis pour la libre circulation question musique, autant je n'en suis pas aussi sr pour les films.

Pourquoi? Parce que les films " voir et  revoir"  sont rares. Trs rares,  mon opinion. Pour moi, quelqu'un qui a vu un film (que ce soit par un moyen lgal (cinma, VOD, location) ou non) a moins de chances d'acheter le moyen de le revoir  son gr (Le DVD) que quelqu'un qui a cout une musique a de chances d'acheter le moyen de la r-couter  loisir.

...Mais c'est pour a qu'ils sortent au cinma bien avant que les DVDs soient publis, et luttent contre les gens qui filment l'cran. Do not want.

----------


## Marco46

> Qui a parl d'galit ? Non, tlcharger de la musique (illgalement, parce qu'on peut aussi en tlcharger lgalement), n'est pas gal au vol d'une baguette, mais revient au mme pour l'artiste que pour le boulanger, c'est un manque  gagner !


C'est une erreur de raisonnement, une fois de plus.

Rien ne permet de dire que le tlchargeur aurait galement achet le CD. 
Tu ne peux pas juger les gens sur ce que tu penses qu'ils auraient pu faire, c'est trop subjectif, seuls les faits comptent.

----------


## Arnaud13

> Tu ne peux pas juger les gens sur ce que tu penses qu'ils auraient pu faire, c'est trop subjectif, seuls les faits comptent.


Je suis d'accord avec Louis Griffont sur le fait que cela reste du vol. En ce basant sur les faits uniquement, comme tu le dis Marco, que la personne ai eu l'intention d'acheter ou non le produit, si elle l'avait pu, ne change en rien le fait que si elle le prend sans l'autorisation de son propritaire, il s'agit d'un vol. 
Je ne pense pas qu'il y ai matire  discuter sur le fait que ce soit un vol ou non.

Mais je suis d'accord pour discuter de la "moralit" de ce vol. Les ayants droits ont toujours profit de leur position pour pratiquer des prix abusif. Pour certains ce n'est que justice. Aprs chacun y voit ce qu'il veut et chacun agit en son me et conscience.

----------


## alexrtz

> cela reste du vol.


Si tu penses que tu es mieux plac que le droit pour qualifier un dlit, libre  toi  ::): 




> si elle le *prend* sans l'autorisation de son propritaire, il s'agit d'un vol.


Justement, elle ne le prend pas, elle le copie.

----------


## Arnaud13

> Si tu penses que tu es mieux plac que le droit pour qualifier un dlit, libre  toi 
> 
> 
> Justement, elle ne le prend pas, elle le copie.


Je veux bien moi, mais justement, au niveau lgal, c'est pas dj considr comme du vol ?  :8O: 
Aprs dsol si je n'ai pas compris de quoi on parle, mais il me semblait qu'il s'agissait de tlchargement de musique/films/etc avec des copyright.

Et comme je l'ai dj dis, mes propos ne veulent pas dire que c'est mal ou que je ne le fais pas. Juste qu'il me semble que le droit qualifie ca comme un dlit, point barre.

----------


## alexrtz

> Je veux bien moi, mais justement, au niveau lgal, c'est pas dj considr comme du vol ?


Non, au niveau lgal c'est considr comme de la contrefaon (une copie illgale).

Le mot "vol" est seulement utilis par des politiques qui veulent manipuler l'opinion.

----------


## Arnaud13

Au temps pour moi  ::ave::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Non, au niveau lgal c'est considr comme de la contrefaon (une copie illgale).
> 
> Le mot "vol" est seulement utilis par des politiques qui veulent manipuler l'opinion.


Et qu'est-ce que a change, que le mot employer soit "vol" ou "contrefaon", dans le fait que c'est un acte illgal ?

C'est jouer sur les mots, messieurs, ne vous en dplaise. Pour ma part, je m'en tiens au fait que la copie publique est illgale, et le tlchargement d'une copie illgale est un acte illgal.

Essayer de justifier un acte illgal me parait difficile, quand mme.

----------


## Marco46

> Non, au niveau lgal c'est considr comme de la contrefaon (une copie illgale).
> 
> Le mot "vol" est seulement utilis par des politiques qui veulent manipuler l'opinion.


Sous l'impulsion des lobbys et de leurs spots de propagande, la piraterie c'est du vol et toussa. Il faut le prciser  ::):

----------


## GanYoshi

> Et qu'est-ce que a change, que le mot employer soit "vol" ou "contrefaon", dans le fait que c'est un acte illgal ?


Ca change rien sur le fait que a soit illgale, mais c'est compltement diffrent, un crime et un dlit c'est illgal, mais c'est diffrent, alors employons le mot "contrefaon"  ::ccool:: 



> Pour ma part, je m'en tiens au fait que la copie publique est illgale, et le tlchargement d'une copie illgale est un acte illgal.


C'est faux, tu n'a pas cess de rpter que c'tait du vol. 



> Si, c'est du vol ! C'est comme a, dsol !


J'aime cette facult de retourn ta veste, c'est digne d'un politicien.  ::lol::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> C'est une erreur de raisonnement, une fois de plus.
> 
> Rien ne permet de dire que le tlchargeur aurait galement achet le CD. 
> Tu ne peux pas juger les gens sur ce que tu penses qu'ils auraient pu faire, c'est trop subjectif, seuls les faits comptent.


Je crois que l'erreur est dans l'autre sens. Si tu conduis une voiture, et que tu renverse quelqu'un, ce n'est pas parce que tu n'avais pas l'intention de le faire, que tu es innocent. Certes, il n'y aura pas prmditation, mais il y a quand mme culpabilit !

L'acte de copie publique est illgale,  partir de ce moment l, rien ne peut le justifier.

----------


## Marc_27

> Et qu'est-ce que a change, que le mot employer soit "vol" ou "contrefaon", dans le fait que c'est un acte illgal ?
> 
> C'est jouer sur les mots, messieurs, ne vous en dplaise. Pour ma part, je m'en tiens au fait que la copie publique est illgale, et le tlchargement d'une copie illgale est un acte illgal.
> 
> Essayer de justifier un acte illgal me parait difficile, quand mme.


Que de la repetition de ce qui parlent les ayant-droits:

Difficille c'est de justifier ces processus millionaires (30 chansons=U$6.000000), des coupures de internet,  cette chasse aux sorcires totalement injustifie, *une fois qui le tlchargement ne fais pas diminuer le profit des artistes!*

svp, est-ce que tu argumenter contre ce que je t'ai dit ici?
T'as aucunne notion de justice, bon sense?


Je trouve impossible de ne pas voir l'absurdit de ce que tu dises! 

Je demande encore une fois, merci de lire mon post, les liens qu'y sont et aprs on pourra parler avec quelques connaissances, mais arretes de repetir ce qui disent les ayant-droits, sans s'arreter au moins 2 minutes pour voir quel est le sense de tout a...

C'est vraiment triste de voir ton inflexibilit par rapport  cette histoire
 ::(:

----------


## Jipt

> Essayer de justifier un acte illgal me parait difficile, quand mme.


Y a pas si longtemps que a, l'avortement tait un acte illgal ; mais  force de gueuler contre, les femmes ont russi  faire changer la loi.
Quand les imbciles (corrompus, aux ordres, etc.) qui pondent ce genre de loi auront compris,  force de faire du ramdam *bien argument*, qu'ils font fausse route, peut-tre que la loi changera.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Y a pas si longtemps que a, l'avortement tait un acte illgal ; mais  force de gueuler contre, les femmes ont russi  faire changer la loi.
> Quand les imbciles (corrompus, aux ordres, etc.) qui pondent ce genre de loi auront compris,  force de faire du ramdam *bien argument*, qu'ils font fausse route, peut-tre que la loi changera.


Il y a une grande diffrence entre le tlchargement illgal et l'avortement, d'abord parce que le tlchargement entrane un prjudice financier  autrui alors que l'avortement est un acte qui ne regarde que la personne concerne.
Interdire l'avortement c'est comme interdire les boucles d'oreilles !

----------


## Mdinoc

Tu justifies le fait que le tlchargement soit illgal en te basant sur le fait que ce soit immoral et/ou nfaste, et tu justifies le fait que ce soit immoral/nfaste en te basant sur le fait que le tlchargement soit illgal.

C'est un raisonnement circulaire.

Notre argument est: Quelle que soit la lgalit actuelle, le tlchargement sans payer de musique n'est pas aussi immoral et nfaste que le racontent les politiques et les majors, donc *c'est la loi qui devrait changer, pas les comportements.*

Mais comme je l'ai dit plus haut, c'est plus dur  justifier pour quelque chose qui a moins de "replay value" que la musique.

----------


## alexrtz

> Et qu'est-ce que a change, que le mot employer soit "vol" ou "contrefaon", dans le fait que c'est un acte illgal ?


Ai-je dit que a changeait quelque chose dans le fait que ce soit illgal ?
Non, seulement que la qualification du dlit est mauvaise et que cette mauvaise qualification est utilise par un groupe de personnes dans un but prcis. Point.




> C'est jouer sur les mots, messieurs, ne vous en dplaise. Pour ma part, je m'en tiens au fait que la copie publique est illgale, et le tlchargement d'une copie illgale est un acte illgal.


Va dire  un avocat qu'appeler un dlit qui semble quivalent par un autre terme a s'appelle jouer sur les mots, j'te r'garde  ::): 
On parle de textes de loi ici, et c'est un domaine dans lequel on ne peut *vraiment* pas se permettre de remplacer un mot par un autre (et quand c'est fait, c'est rarement dans un but honorable).




> Essayer de justifier un acte illgal me parait difficile, quand mme.


Puisque tu cris a  la suite de mon message que tu cites, je le prends pour moi.
O as-tu lu que je justifiais un acte illgal ?

----------


## Marco46

> Il y a une grande diffrence entre le tlchargement illgal et l'avortement, d'abord parce que *le tlchargement entrane un prjudice financier  autrui* alors que l'avortement est un acte qui ne regarde que la personne concerne.
> Interdire l'avortement c'est comme interdire les boucles d'oreilles !


C'est une assertion totalement gratuite qui ne repose sur rien. 
La plupart des tudes indpendantes  propos de l'impact conomique du tlchargement montre un bnfice conomique (car a fait de la pub gratuite) et le reste un rsultat nul. 

Les seules tudes donnant des chiffres astronomiques de pertes (et de pertes tout court !) sont celles commandes directement par les lobbies o un tlchargement est assimil  une vente perdue, et c'est comme a qu'on obtient des prjudices supposs sur une anne comparables aux PIB de petits pays du tiers monde. Bref, de la propagande pas vraie.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Les seules tudes donnant des chiffres astronomiques de pertes (et de pertes tout court !) sont celles commandes directement par les lobbies


Thorie du complot, quand tu nous tiens...

----------


## Mdinoc

C'est trop simple pour dire "thorie du complot" ici. 

C'est plus "ta parole contre la mienne", les majors disent sans doute la mme chose des thories dans l'autre sens...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Mais je suis d'accord pour discuter de la "moralit" de ce vol. Les ayants droits ont toujours profit de leur position pour pratiquer des prix abusif. Pour certains ce n'est que justice. Aprs chacun y voit ce qu'il veut et chacun agit en son me et conscience.


Tout dpend de ce que tu appelles abusif. Les frais de production (musicale j'entends, pas celle du CD) et de promotion peuvent faire grimper la note trs vite.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> C'est plus "ta parole contre la mienne", les majors disent sans doute la mme chose des thories dans l'autre sens...


Le raisonnement est simple. Si les MP3 n'taient pas tlchargeables librement, un certain pourcentage d'utilisateurs iraient acheter le CD (ou le morceau sous forme numrique).

Quel est ce pourcentage? On est d'accord qu'il n'est certainement pas de 100%, comme peuvent le sous-entendre parfois les majors. Mais il n'est pas non plus de 0% comme le pense Marco46 dans sa navet habituelle. Autrefois, pas mal de gens avaient des collections CD chez eux, o sont-elles maintenant?

_Point is_, si X% des personnes iraient acheter le CD si les MP3 n'taient pas disponibles, a represente autant de manque  gagner pour les producteurs. 

Producteurs qui, soit dit en passant, ne sont pas tous des "majors". Il y a aussi des petits producteurs indpendants qui ont du mal  joindre les deux bouts  cause de cela.

----------


## Jipt

> Il y a une grande diffrence entre le tlchargement illgal et l'avortement


Je sais bien, mais on parlait de comportements illgaux et qui peuvent devenir lgaux si la loi change, et je citais juste l'avortement en exemple (c'est le seul qui me soit venu  l'esprit).




> Interdire l'avortement c'est comme interdire les boucles d'oreilles !


Comparaison foireuse, l'avortement n'est lgal que depuis trente ans environ alors qu' ma connaissance le port des boucles d'oreilles n'a jamais t interdit.

----------


## Marco46

> Thorie du complot, quand tu nous tiens...


Pas du tout, c'est factuel. Trouves moi une tude qui dit que le P2P tue les artistes et qui n'a pas t crite par quelqu'un qui travaille directement ou a travaill pour les Majors.

Sans dconner, vazy montres moi en une.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Pas du tout, c'est factuel. Trouves moi une tude qui dit que le P2P tue les artistes et qui n'a pas t crite par quelqu'un qui travaille directement ou a travaill pour les Majors.
> 
> Sans dconner, vazy montres moi en une.


Et toi, montres-moi une tude qui dit que le P2P ne tue pas les artistes qui n'a pas t crite par un gaucho tendance anar.

Maintenant, je t'invite  regarde mon post sur la page prcdente et rpondre  deux questions simples:

1) Si jamais les MP3 n'taient pas disponibles en tlchargement gratuit, quel serait le pourcentage de personnes qui iraient acheter le CD  la place?
2) Comment peux tu tre sr que ce pourcentage est de 0%?

----------


## Mdinoc

> Le raisonnement est simple. Si les MP3 n'taient pas tlchargeables librement, un certain pourcentage d'utilisateurs iraient acheter le CD (ou le morceau sous forme numrique).
> 
> Quel est ce pourcentage? On est d'accord qu'il n'est certainement pas de 100%, comme peuvent le sous-entendre parfois les majors. Mais il n'est pas non plus de 0% comme le pense Marco46 dans sa navet habituelle. Autrefois, pas mal de gens avaient des collections CD chez eux, o sont-elles maintenant?


On n'a jamais dit que c'tait 0%: On a seulement dit que ce X% tait infrieur ou gal* au Y% qui achtent le CD et vont aux concerts _grce_  la pub supplmentaire du partage libre.

*avec respect des histoires de proportions bizarrodes de A * 110% * 90% != A

----------


## Marc_27

> Et toi, montres-moi une tude qui dit que le P2P ne tue pas les artistes qui n'a pas t crite par un gaucho tendance anar.
> 
> Maintenant, je t'invite  regarde mon post sur la page prcdente et rpondre  deux questions simples:
> 
> 1) Si jamais les MP3 n'taient pas disponibles en tlchargement gratuit, quel serait le pourcentage de personnes qui iraient acheter le CD  la place?
> 2) Comment peux tu tre sr que ce pourcentage est de 0%?


As-tu vu mon post? En particulier les liens qui j'ai mis dedans? Ils parlent que sur a...

----------


## Marc_27

> Et toi, montres-moi une tude qui dit que le P2P ne tue pas les artistes qui n'a pas t crite par un gaucho tendance anar.
> 
> Maintenant, je t'invite  regarde mon post sur la page prcdente et rpondre  deux questions simples:
> 
> 1) Si jamais les MP3 n'taient pas disponibles en tlchargement gratuit, quel serait le pourcentage de personnes qui iraient acheter le CD  la place?
> 2) Comment peux tu tre sr que ce pourcentage est de 0%?


Un lien en plus, sur l'opinion des artistes...

----------


## Mdinoc

En fait, on se retrouve avec quatre cas diffrents:
Ceux qui n'achtent pas, et qui n'auraient pas achet s'ils n'avaient pas pu tlchargs (dits majoritaires par le camp pirate, effet nul)Ceux qui n'achtent pas, et qui auraient achet (dits majoritaires (voire totalitaires) par les majors, effet ngatif, le fameux X%)Ceux qui achtent, et qui n'auraient pas achet (effet positif, le fameux Y%)Ceux qui achtent quand mme, et auraient achet de toute faon (effet nul)
Aprs, c'est une bagarre de chiffres.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> En fait, on se retrouve avec quatre cas diffrents:
> Ceux qui n'achtent pas, et qui n'auraient pas achet s'ils n'avaient pas pu tlchargs (dits majoritaires par le camp pirate, effet nul)Ceux qui n'achtent pas, et qui auraient achet (dits majoritaires (voire totalitaires) par les majors, effet ngatif, le fameux X%)Ceux qui achtent, et qui n'auraient pas achet (effet positif, le fameux Y%)Ceux qui achtent quand mme, et auraient achet de toute faon (effet nul)
> Aprs, c'est une bagarre de chiffres.


Et comme il est quasiment impossible d'valuer le rapport entre le point 3 et le 2, il est trs difficile de mettre tout le monde d'accord.
Pour ma part j'ai envie de dire que quand je veux quelque chose je l'achte, si j'en ai les moyens, sinon je m'en passe. C'est dans mon ducation. Mes parents m'ont toujours enseigner que prendre ce qui ne m'appartient pas, c'est voler et c'est pas bien. 

Aujourd'hui, internet laisse  penser que ce n'est plus le cas. J'ai du mal  comprendre pourquoi !

----------


## grafikm_fr

> As-tu vu mon post? En particulier les liens qui j'ai mis dedans? Ils parlent que sur a...


Oui, vu que tu as copi coll ce post 2 fois en plus de le link 3 ou 4, c'est dur de pas le voir...  ::roll:: 

Quand aux liens, super, tu me link un blog crit sur un site pro-P2P sans aucune rfrence d'tude, et un autre o les donnes publies par l'IFPI changeraient de sens comme par un miracle du Saint-Esprit. Super quoi...  ::mouarf:: 




> Un lien en plus, sur l'opinion des artistes...


Dj, juste comme a, les USA ne sont pas la France et il n'y a aucune espce de raison de les copier aveuglement. Surtout quand il ne s'agit mme pas d'une initiative  volont lgislative.

Deuximement, un artiste ayant la plupart du temps cd les droits patrimoniaux de ses chansons  la maison de disques, ils n'ont qu'une vision fragmentaire de l'impact du P2P sur leur vente. Sur leur royalties  la limite, mais celles-ci sont dpendantes d'autres facteurs.

Troisimement, s'ils veulent mettre leurs morceaux en ligne librement, personne les retiens. Enfin, si, leur maison de disque  qui ils ont cd les droits. Mais qui les a forc  faire a?

Bref, il y a des "mais" qui tranent un peu partout dans le texte, ce qui le rend pour le moins peu crdible.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Mes parents m'ont toujours enseigner que prendre ce qui ne m'appartient pas, c'est voler et c'est pas bien. 
> 
> Aujourd'hui, internet laisse  penser que ce n'est plus le cas. J'ai du mal  comprendre pourquoi !


Comme on se tue  te l'expliquer, c'est parce que ce n'est pas "prendre".

Et cette connerie, a existe depuis l'poque des cassettes audio et peut-tre mme plus tt.

----------


## Marc_27

> l'IFPI changeraient de sens comme par un miracle du Saint-Esprit


De la mme faon qui les lois sur le copyright, tu veux dire?

Ok je m'arrete l, c'est impossible de parler avec les gens qui recitent les lois, sans rflxir et que ne trouvent pas un peu anormal ces processus millionaires, en plus vers ses propres consummateurs...

Vas-y, continues  les supporter,  acheter leurs produits, et comme j'ai dit, le temps dira qui a raison...

Mon point a t donn: C'est l'industrie doit changer, pas les consummateurs!
Ils sont en train de se tuer, ils mmes!

----------


## math_lab

a nempche pas qu'on se retrouve avec quelque chose qu'on aurait du payer... Apres, vous appelez a comme vous voulez, mais pour celui qui tlcharge, c'est le mme rsultat qu'un vol, et pour celui qui a eu ses oeuvres tlcharges, c'est probablement un manque a gagner. Jouez sur le mots autant que vous le voulez, mais il me semble vident que c'est ni moral, ni normal.

----------


## Mdinoc

Tiens, tant que j'y suis, je vais dvelopper sur les cassettes audio.

Quand c'est apparu, les ayants-droits ont gueul que a allait tuer les artistes.
Bilan des courses: 
Les gens allaient toujours aux concertsLes gens n'offraient pas en cadeau d'anniversaire des cassettes transparentes BASF avec le nom de l'artiste griffonn sur l'tiquette: Ils offraient soit des disques, soit des cassettes officielles, en jaquette officielle, avec le nom de l'artiste directement imprim avec une police officielle dessus.Et les derniers achetaient toujours les disques pour d'autres raisons.

----------


## Marc_27

> De la mme faon qui les lois sur le copyright, tu veux dire?
> 
> Ok je m'arrete l, c'est impossible de parler avec les gens qui recitent les lois, sans rflxir et que ne trouvent pas un peu anormal ces processus millionaires, en plus vers ses propres consummateurs...
> 
> Vas-y, continues  les supporter,  acheter leurs produits, et comme j'ai dit, le temps dira qui a raison...
> 
> Mon point a t donn: C'est l'industrie doit changer, pas les consummateurs!
> Ils sont en train de se tuer, ils mmes!


Dsol j'ai dit des betises, en fait cet vident la cause du changement du copyright...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Comme on se tue  te l'expliquer, c'est parce que ce n'est pas "prendre".


 :8O:  




> Et cette connerie, a existe depuis l'poque des cassettes audio et peut-tre mme plus tt.





> Tiens, tant que j'y suis, je vais dvelopper sur les cassettes audio.
> 
> Quand c'est apparu, les ayants-droits ont gueul que a allait tuer les artistes.


T'as une sacr mmoire, et t'es pas tout jeune toi ! C'tait avant ma naissance, et je ne suis pas sr qu' l'poque c'est eu un tel retentissement.




> Bilan des courses: 
> Les gens allaient toujours aux concertsLes gens n'offraient pas en cadeau d'anniversaire des cassettes transparentes BASF avec le nom de l'artiste griffonn sur l'tiquette: Ils offraient soit des disques, soit des cassettes officielles, en jaquette officielle, avec le nom de l'artiste directement imprim avec une police officielle dessus.Et les derniers achetaient toujours les disques pour d'autres raisons.


Vous me traitez de rtrograde, mais comparer la copie sur K7 et le tlchargement, c'est pas un peu nul ? On ne joue pas dans la mme cour il me semble. D'un cot, il s'agissait de copie entre pote, ne dpassant pas la dizaine (et mme trs rarement), en plus, a ncessitait quand mme un achat (le disque d'origine) et la dure de vie des K7 et la mauvaise qualit des copies, faisaient que si on aimait le disque, on finissait par l'acheter !

----------


## alexrtz

> Apres, vous appelez a comme vous voulez, mais pour celui qui tlcharge, c'est le mme rsultat qu'un vol


Rsultat d'un vol : le commerant ne peut plus vendre ce qu'on lui a vol.

Rsultat d'une contrefaon : le commerant peut continuer  vendre ce qu'on a contrefait (un sac  main contrefait ne fait pas miraculeusement disparatre un original d'une boutique).

Dans le cas du tlchargement illgal, le commerant peut continuer  le vendre.
Dans les deux cas il y a un manque  gagner mais *lgalement* ce n'est pas le mme acte.

Pourquoi des personnes qui sont censes tre *un minimum* intelligentes ne peuvent-elles pas comprendre des choses aussi simples que celles-l ?

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Rsultat d'un vol : le commerant ne peut plus vendre ce qu'on lui a vol.
> 
> Rsultat d'une contrefaon : le commerant peut continuer  vendre ce qu'on a contrefait (un sac  main contrefait ne fait pas miraculeusement disparatre un original d'une boutique).
> 
> Dans le cas du tlchargement illgal, le commerant peut continuer  le vendre.
> Dans les deux cas il y a un manque  gagner mais *lgalement* ce n'est pas le mme acte.
> 
> Pourquoi des personnes qui sont censes tre *un minimum* intelligentes ne peuvent-elles pas comprendre des choses aussi simples que celles-l ?


On est pas dans un forum professionnel d'avocats ou de lgislateurs, ici. Donc, vol ou contrefaon, on s'en moque. 
Le fait est que c'est illgal, point barre. 
Pourquoi des personnes qui sont censes tre *un minimum* intelligentes ne peuvent-elles pas comprendre des choses aussi simples que celles-l ?

----------


## sshpcl2

@Mdinoc

100 % d'accord il fallait vraiment tre stupide pour croire que les gens arreterais de sortir en cas de copie ... 

quand U2 passe au stade de france le stade est complet le concert est gnial, pareil pour par exemple AC/DC qui a vendu certain album a 30 millions d'exemplaire .

le problme des major, je sort je produit un artiste pourri mais comme il faut qu'il corresponde au cahier des charges (chanson de 4 minute, refrein tout les n temps ) donc exit les pink floyd et toute la vague cold wave de la fin des annes 70, mais pour eux si un artiste ne fonctionne la cause est :

roulement de tambour la faute aux telechargements bien sur ...  ::aie:: 

nan les majors ne produise rien... sans elle oui la production se passerais quand mme et en mieux .. oui elle phagocite toute les ondes ... oui ils ont dcid qu'il y'avais 3 genre le rap racaille, la pleureuse, et la femme tromp  ::aie:: 

a j'ai oubli le nombre de fois ou j'ai pu entendre des "nouveau" dj super a la pointe qui volais honteusement des son des annes 90 (toute la scene techno allemande des annes 90 par exemple) ... 

et on pourrais multiplier l'exemple ...

----------


## math_lab

> Rsultat d'un vol : le commerant ne peut plus vendre ce qu'on lui a vol.


C'est pour a que je prcise bien que c'est du cot de celui qui tlcharge, que c'est la mme chose que du vol. Je ne parle pas de la lgalit de la chose, juste du fait que le type qui tlcharge se retrouve avec quelque chose en sa possession qu'il aurait normalement du payer.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> C'est pour a que je prcise bien que c'est du cot de celui qui tlcharge, que c'est la mme chose que du vol. Je ne parle pas de la lgalit de la chose, juste du fait que le type qui tlcharge se retrouve avec quelque chose en sa possession qu'il aurait normalement du payer.


Et en plus, il y a quand mme un manque a gagn pour le propritaire des droits de ce qui a t tlcharg.

----------


## Mdinoc

> T'as une sacr mmoire, et t'es pas tout jeune toi ! C'tait avant ma naissance, et je ne suis pas sr qu' l'poque c'est eu un tel retentissement.


Mes parents m'en ont parl.




> Je ne parle pas de la lgalit de la chose, juste du fait que le type qui tlcharge se retrouve avec quelque chose en sa possession qu'il aurait normalement du payer.


"normalement"? C'est une question intressante. Il "aurait du" payer pourquoi? Parce que quelqu'un en vend sur des CDs avec une plus belle jaquette?

Pour reprendre l'analogie du pain voque plutt, pourquoi aurait-on du payer le pain dont on a copi la recette? (on paye dj les ingrdients et les assemble).
Ou plus haut, pourquoi payer une copie d'un tableau (dans la mesure o tout le monde sait qu'il s'agit ici d'une copie)  l'auteur de l'original?




> manque  gagner


 On a dj rpondu  cela.

----------


## Marc_27

> C'est pour a que je prcise bien que c'est du cot de celui qui tlcharge, que c'est la mme chose que du vol. Je ne parle pas de la lgalit de la chose, juste du fait que le type qui tlcharge se retrouve avec quelque chose en sa possession qu'il aurait normalement du payer.


Dsol mais il y a des arguments qui je vois mais c'est impossible de ne pas ecrire

Mauvaise presumption. *Afirmation surement fausse!*

J'ai tlcharge beaucoup des CDs dont je n'irais jamais les acheter, soit parce que les ai tlcharg pour connaitre, soit parce que je ne les aime pas trop et je prefererais (si j'achetais encore des CDs) payer pour un autre disque (vis--vis des prix vraiment honetes qu'ils mettent sur *leur produit*)

----------


## Jipt

> T'as une sacr mmoire, et t'es pas tout jeune toi ! C'tait avant ma naissance, et je ne suis pas sr qu' l'poque c'est eu un tel retentissement.


Ben j'ai vcu exactement la mme chose, donc je confirme !




> Vous me traitez de rtrograde, mais comparer la copie sur K7 et le tlchargement, c'est pas un peu nul ? On ne joue pas dans la mme cour il me semble. D'un cot, il s'agissait de copie entre pote, ne dpassant pas la dizaine (et mme trs rarement), en plus, a ncessitait quand mme un achat (le disque d'origine) et la dure de vie des K7 et la mauvaise qualit des copies, faisaient que si on aimait le disque, on finissait par l'acheter !


Non, ce n'est pas nul de comparer : c'est juste un rapport d'chelle et de pouvoir de la technologie qui a chang :  l'poque des K7 on avait des tlphones gris et moches, le cercle des copains tait limit et la qualit des copies pourrie, OK ; maintenant je peux avoir des copains partout sur la plante et une trs bonne qualit de la copie.

C'est bien ce que disent certains depuis le dbut : les choses ont fortement chang alors que les majors s'appuient sur des lois qui devaient exister  l'poque des 78 tours jous sur gramophone,  ::mouarf:: 
Faut que les majors se mettent  la page, quoi !

----------


## alexrtz

> On est pas dans un forum professionnel d'avocats ou de lgislateurs, ici. Donc, vol ou contrefaon, on s'en moque.


Y a pas besoin d'tre dans un forum de professionnels animaliers pour appeler un chat un chat...




> Le fait est que c'est illgal, point barre.
> Pourquoi des personnes qui sont censes tre *un minimum* intelligentes ne peuvent-elles pas comprendre des choses aussi simples que celles-l ?


Grave, j'avais pas compris que c'tait illgal :



> Non, au niveau lgal c'est considr comme de la contrefaon (une copie illgale).

----------


## Marc_27

> Faut que les majors se mettent  la page, quoi !


Finalement, je vois la lumire au fin du tunnel...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> C'est bien ce que disent certains depuis le dbut : les choses ont fortement chang alors que les majors s'appuient sur des lois qui devaient exister  l'poque des 78 tours jous sur gramophone,


Bouhaha trs drle. Sinon, le copyright existe depuis bien plus longtemps encore. Et il continuera probablement d'exister car il se repose sur un principe simple et juste,  savoir que toute personne qui cre une uvre intellectuelle a des droits patrimoniaux dessus. Et qu'en consquence, personne n'a le droit de la dpossder de ce droit en copiant cette uvre sans rien payer.

Tout le foin autour du "piratage" finalement, ce n'est qu'une revendication d'une gnration perdue  qui on a pas enseign la valeur de l'argent et qui pensent que tout leur est d (gratuitement de prfrence) parce qu'ils sont ns ici et maintenant.  ::(:

----------


## Jipt

> Tout le foin autour du "piratage" finalement, ce n'est qu'une revendication d'une gnration perdue  qui on a pas enseign la valeur de l'argent et qui pensent que tout leur est d (gratuitement de prfrence) parce qu'ils sont ns ici et maintenant.


Ben je sais pas si c'est du lard ou du cochon, ta remarque, mais a me fait penser  mon fils qui plugge sa cl usb et va chercher ce qui l'intresse, un peu comme moi il y a des annes qui mettait une K7 dans un magntoscope pour taper un truc sur une chane pendant que j'en regardais un autre sur une autre.
Tout le monde l'a fait, et je ne sais mme pas si c'est lgal ou pas, lol !
Mais c'est le pouvoir de la technologie, alors je dirais presque qu'il ne fallait pas inventer tout a...

----------


## Mdinoc

Je crois qu'il faut qu'on discute d'autres types d'uvres que la musique. Pour des films, le manque  gagner est plus vident.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Bouhaha trs drle. Sinon, le copyright existe depuis bien plus longtemps encore. Et il continuera probablement d'exister car il se repose sur un principe simple et juste,  savoir que toute personne qui cre une uvre intellectuelle a des droits patrimoniaux dessus. Et qu'en consquence, personne n'a le droit de la dpossder de ce droit en copiant cette uvre sans rien payer.
> 
> Tout le foin autour du "piratage" finalement, ce n'est qu'une revendication d'une gnration perdue  qui on a pas enseign la valeur de l'argent et qui pensent que tout leur est d (gratuitement de prfrence) parce qu'ils sont ns ici et maintenant.


 ::applo:: 

Ben voil, c'est la conclusion. Et d'une justesse.

Merci  toi !

----------


## Mdinoc

Je rappelle que le coup des cassettes, c'tait la gnration d'avant, et pourtant c'tait le mme problme...  ::roll::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Je rappelle que le coup des cassettes, c'tait la gnration d'avant, et pourtant c'tait le mme problme...


Oui, je devrais dire "les gnrations", en effet, maintenant il y en a 2 (voire plus)...




> Je crois qu'il faut qu'on discute d'autres types d'uvres que la musique. Pour des films, le manque  gagner est plus vident.


Oui, d'o la lutte contre les screeners et le piratage des DVDs...

Moi perso, il y a un truc qui m'horripile  propos de la forme actuelle du copyright, ce sont les livres, en particulier des ouvrages spcialiss qui n'ont t tirs qu' un nombre limit d'exemplaires. Souvent, ceux-ci sont tout impossibles  obtenir, mme en voulant y mettre un prix raisonnable. Mais a veut dire qu'il faut potentiellement ajuster les formalits du copyright et/ou sa dure, pas abolir le principe lui-mme.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je rappelle que le coup des cassettes, c'tait la gnration d'avant, et pourtant c'tait le mme problme...


Dsol, mais pour avoir t de cette gnration K7, je peux te dire que a n'avait rien  voir. Dj, on avait plus le sens des valeurs, parce qu'on avait eu des parents qui avaient su nous les inculquer (a n'empchait pas de les critiquer, et de penser qu'ils taient rtrogrades  ::mouarf::  ), ensuite, l'chelle n'tait pas la mme (je l'ai pas dj dit) et surtout, pour copier, il fallait avoir au moins un original, donc un que l'on avait achet ! 

Je concde volontiers que ce n'tait pas plus lgal. Mais l'impact tant moindre, le laiss-faire tait admis.

Aujourd'hui, ce qui manque  la jeune gnration, c'est le sens des valeurs. Un tlphone portable coute 1 euro, telephone c'est gratuit, etc... Bien sr tout cela est faux, le gratuit a n'existe pas. Hlas, c'est rentr dans les moeurs.  ::calim2::

----------


## Lyche

Je crois surtout que ce qui fait flipper c'est ce ct "incontrle" que donne le web sur ce phnomne. Ok, on en faisait aussi quand on tait mmes, mais c'tait pas au mme degr. Je me rappel au lyce (8-10ans) j'avais une copine qui se ventait tout le temps d'avoir 4 ou 5 Go de mp3 sur son Disque dur. Alors que sur une cassette (qu'il fallait acheter) on en mettait quoi, 15-20? l, quand quelqu'un se tlcharge du mp3, ce sont souvent des albums complets. Il y a une "juste mesure" qui taient impose pour des raisons matrielles/techniques  l'poque, qui ont compltement disparut depuis et qui rendent ce phnomne particulirement massif. Ca peut faire peur, et je comprend que les majors veuillent se dfendre, sauf que.. comme d'hab ils font pas ce qu'il faut, ils ont une guerre de retard et tentent de mettre en place un systme qui est de leur poque, malheureusement pour eux, il tait pas en place que dj obsolte... C'est leur problme si le tlchargement leur cote du fric, ils auraient peut-tre d rflchir au problme plus tt.

----------


## Hellwing

> Tout le foin autour du "piratage" finalement, ce n'est qu'une revendication d'une gnration perdue  qui on a pas enseign la valeur de l'argent et qui pensent que tout leur est d (gratuitement de prfrence) parce qu'ils sont ns ici et maintenant.


On peut aussi voir a comme un abus de la part des majors/vendeurs au niveau du prix de l'oeuvre. Je le dis haut et fort ce que je pense : les CD sont devenus trop chers pour ce que c'est.

Aprs certes, tout rendre gratuit, faut pas pousser non plus. Mais au moins les rendre abordables. Un juste milieu, quoi.

----------


## Mdinoc

a me rappelle que dans le domaine du jeu vido, Gabe Newell (le boss de Valve) a dit que les jeux vido taient facturs trop cher, en s'appuyant sur des statistiques des ventes de Steam selon les prix et les promotions...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Aprs certes, tout rendre gratuit, faut pas pousser non plus. Mais au moins les rendre abordables. Un juste milieu, quoi.


On est d'accord. Mais pour ce faire, la dmarche consiste pas  dire "je tlcharge tout parce que les majors font chier", c'est dire "rglementons le prix des CDs". Aprs tout, on le fait dj partiellement pour les bouquins.

Donc au lieu d'organiser une manif "pro-piratage", quelqu'un pourrait d'en organiser une pour "un accs universel  la culture" (ou toute autre dnomination qui te chante). Le souci c'est que a implique de l'organisation et c'est trop dur, vaut mieux continuer  tlcharger comme si ne rien tait...  ::(:

----------


## Marco46

> Dsol, mais pour avoir t de cette gnration K7, je peux te dire que a n'avait rien  voir. Dj, on avait plus le sens des valeurs, parce qu'on avait eu des parents qui avaient su nous les inculquer (a n'empchait pas de les critiquer, et de penser qu'ils taient rtrogrades  ), ensuite, l'chelle n'tait pas la mme (je l'ai pas dj dit) et surtout, pour copier, il fallait avoir au moins un original, donc un que l'on avait achet ! 
> 
> Je concde volontiers que ce n'tait pas plus lgal. Mais l'impact tant moindre, le laiss-faire tait admis.


Donc en fait, la copie de cassette c'est ok parce qu'on copie moins  :8O: 

C'est dingue a.

Les radios n'ont pas tu les artistes, les VHS n'ont pas tu le cinma, les K7 audio n'ont pas tu les artistes... etc ... Le tlchargement tuera les Majors si elles refusent de vendre ce que le public demande : Des fichiers sans DRM avec un large catalogue.




> 1) Si jamais les MP3 n'taient pas disponibles en tlchargement gratuit, quel serait le pourcentage de personnes qui iraient acheter le CD  la place?
> 2) Comment peux tu tre sr que ce pourcentage est de 0%?


1) Le CD est un mdia obsolte. En tant que consommateur, je veux des fichiers numriques sans DRM, et je suis prt  payer pour a. Tu es entrain de me demander combien de personnes iraient acheter des plaquettes de marbre et un burin si les livres n'taient plus disponibles. C'est hors de propos. Aprs si ya encore des nostalgiques qui gravent lisent sur du marbre j'y peux rien.

2) Cf 1).

----------


## grafikm_fr

> 1) Le CD est un mdia obsolte. En tant que consommateur, je veux des fichiers numriques sans DRM, et je suis prt  payer pour a.


Le souci d'un fichier sans DRM, c'est qu'on retournera rapidement  la case dpart o quelqu'un va investir 1 (c'est un exemple) dans le morceau puis le mettre en partage gratuitement. Ou encore mieux, il va le mettre sur un site en Equateur en le mettant  0,01  et il sera tlcharg 10000 fois. Rentable comme truc...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Marco46

> Le souci d'un fichier sans DRM, c'est qu'on retournera rapidement  la case dpart o quelqu'un va investir 1 (c'est un exemple) dans le morceau puis le mettre en partage gratuitement. Ou encore mieux, il va le mettre sur un site en Equateur en le mettant  0,01  et il sera tlcharg 10000 fois. Rentable comme truc...


Sauf si le mdia propos pour le tlchargement offre une meilleure recherche et une IHM + user friendly que les outils de P2P. C'est  ce niveau que se situe la valeur ajoute. Ainsi que la possibilit d'avoir un compte o l'on ce que l'on a achet pour pouvoir le re-DL si on perd ses donnes. Et un abonnement pour pouvoir synchroniser sur un serveur distant ses musiques. Tout a c'est des services  valeur ajoute qui sont parfaitement vendable.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Sauf si le mdia propos pour le tlchargement offre une meilleure recherche et une IHM + user friendly que les outils de P2P. C'est  ce niveau que se situe la valeur ajoute.


Tu as peut-tre raison, mais personnellement je suis pas convaincu par la viabilit conomique du modle. Ou alors, il faudrait l'organiser avec l'aide de l'Etat, un peu comme Gallica... Surtout qu'un CD est lgrement plus facile  numriser qu'un bouquin.

Mais dans tous les cas, c'est pas le tlchargement sauvage de MP3 tel qu'on le voit actuellement qui est la solution.

----------


## Mdinoc

Mais ct MP3, c'est toujours ambigu. Voyons plutt les jeux vido, pour lesquels on n'a ni l'effet de pub, ni l'effet "cinma d'abord, puis _DVD_" (*Note:* Je suis pour la lutte contre les screeners).

Pour les jeux vido c'est plus facile, on n'a pas encore trouv grand-chose qui "justifie" le tlchargement illgal. Surtout pour des jeux qui proposent une dmo jouable. De plus, on a vu aussi qu'une plate-forme de tlchargement lgal pas trop cher fonctionne.

----------


## Rayek

> Mais ct MP3, c'est toujours ambigu. Voyons plutt les jeux vido, pour lesquels on n'a ni l'effet de pub, ni l'effet "cinma d'abord, puis _DVD_" (*Note:* Je suis pour la lutte contre les screeners).
> 
> Pour les jeux vido c'est plus facile, on n'a pas encore trouv grand-chose qui "justifie" le tlchargement illgal. Surtout pour des jeux qui proposent une dmo jouable. De plus, on a vu aussi qu'une plate-forme de tlchargement lgal pas trop cher fonctionne.


Ah si, moi j'en connais un, c'est que la dmo, dans pas mal de cas, ne ncessite pas les caractristiques du logiciel final (Effet tronqu, moins d'animation  l'cran, etc ...). Et souvent tu ne peux pas jouer au jeux car la configuration ne convient pas par rapport  la dmo.

----------


## Lyche

Juste pour information, un CD est vendu (neuf) 15-20? mais le problme, c'est que les majors eux mme ne savent pas combien cote la production de 1 album pour 1 artiste.. Avec un vrai bilan conomique et quelque chose d'un peu plus srieux de leur ct pour rpondre  a ils auraient quand mme pus faire plus qu'une loi en carton fait 1 - est totalement liberticide, 2 - est compltement obsolte avant mme son application, 3 - rend les majors cibls par toutes les critiques possibles et imaginables (justifies ou non) et les font passer pour des lobbyist (nologisme?) avides d'argent (probablement vrai) et surtout sans scrupules. a pousse encore plus au tlchargement en rbllion  cette loi.. Bref, ils ont tout faux.

----------


## Jipt

> Le souci d'un fichier sans DRM, c'est qu'on retournera rapidement  la case dpart o quelqu'un va investir 1 (c'est un exemple) dans le morceau puis le mettre en partage gratuitement. Ou encore mieux, il va le mettre sur un site en Equateur en le mettant  0,01  et il sera tlcharg 10000 fois. Rentable comme truc...


En effet, c'est un sale effet de bord...

Le souci d'un fichier avec DRM, c'est comme l'ont dit plusieurs intervenants, le fait d'tre oblig de ne pouvoir l'couter que sur une seule machine... Compltement loufoque.
Et du coup, si je veux l'couter en bagnole ou chez des potes, ben je le joue sur la babasse qui l'a tlcharg et en mme temps je capture le son avec Audacity ou autre, et retour  la case dpart j'ai un fichier sans DRM, youpi !
Je peux le mettre en quateur, tu crois ?  ::mouarf:: 

Faut trouver une troisime voie, je crois...

----------


## Marco46

> Tu as peut-tre raison, mais personnellement je suis pas convaincu par la viabilit conomique du modle. Ou alors, il faudrait l'organiser avec l'aide de l'Etat, un peu comme Gallica... Surtout qu'un CD est lgrement plus facile  numriser qu'un bouquin.
> 
> Mais dans tous les cas, c'est pas le tlchargement sauvage de MP3 tel qu'on le voit actuellement qui est la solution.


a gnrera moins de valeur que le racket actuel sur les CD c'est plus que certain. C'est l'volution technique qui veut a.

----------


## Jipt

Bonsoir,

C'est marrant, je m'attendais  trouver une avalanche de messages posts depuis que j'ai quitt le taf ( 18 h), et non !, pas un seul  ::calim2:: 
Le sujet ne passionne plus les foules enflammes ?

Bon, j'ai un peu gamberg pendant les courses la bouffe toussa toussa, et il m'est apparu que ce tlchargement de fichiers numriques serait impossible  arrter puisqu'il s'appuie sur l'Internet dont la principale caractristique est qu'il est justement impossible  arrter, il a t conu pour a.
Vouloir arrter a, a serait comme vouloir arrter la pluie qui tombe quand il pleut !

Tout a repose sur la notion de tribu, de clan, de groupe : dans la tribu on partage tout, style un djeun's qui s'offre un cd parce qu'il a un peu de thunes et que cet album le fait kiffer, ben il va vouloir en faire profiter les membres de son clan (rseaux sociaux...) en mettant un lien vers l'endroit o il a pos la chose, un peu comme on partageait autour d'un feu de camp le cuissot d'une bestiole attrape  la chasse il y a 100 000 ans.
Ils doivent s'changer IRL des adresses de machines comme on pouvait s'changer des zones de cueillette ou des points d'eau.
Rien de nouveau sous le Soleil, quoi.

Si si, le problme nouveau, c'est que jusqu' ce que soit invents les protocoles qui permettent de faire ces changes numriques, ben, on ne les faisait pas !
On achetait des disques, oui. Chez des  disquaires  o on pouvait couter des vinyles (et a faisait chichi le vendeur, couper le film protecteur, sortir le vinyle, le mettre sur la platine, manipuler, le ranger et recommencer avec un autre...  ::mouarf:: ), mais attention, du lundi au samedi 9-12/14-18 (ou 19) seulement. Et y avait pas tout (le magasin n'est pas infini, comme l'htel  :;): ).
Maintenant, le djeun's, il a envie de se faire une zique ou un film  3 h du mat' en plein jour fri, ben, il peut !

OK mais faut qu'il paye, diront certains. 
Oui, mais le djeun's a le fait chichi de payer pour un truc qu'il veut juste couter/voir une fois comme a,  on s'fait un dlire  et aprs MAJ-SUPPR, alors si des potes de potes l'ont quelque part et qu'il suffit juste de faire clic-droit / enregistrer sous... ben a, il l'a vite compris, le djeun's.

Alors OK, il y a ce truc de duplication non autorise (je prfre a  vol ou mme contrefaon), mais a, le djeun's il s'en bat, si vous voyez ce que je veux dire. Il n'en a pas la notion, la conscience, diront ceux qui ont de l'ge/de l'exprience/de l'ducation, au choix.
Imaginez : le fichier est l, dans un quelconque explorateur/navigateur sous ses yeux et  comment a je _peux_ pas le prendre ? Oh ziva, regarde, je le clique je le tire je le lche et il est l, comment a je _peux_ pas ??? T'as bien vu que oui, je _peux_ ! 
Ben oui, il _peut_. Alors il fait, c'est tout.

(de la mme manire qu'on _peut_ conduire sans permis : y a pas de dtecteur de permis valide lorsque quelqu'un s'assoit derrire un volant. Pas encore ? Bah, y aura un nouveau trafic de faux-permis, c'est comme a, on dirait. Toujours ce jeu du chat et de la souris, depuis la nuit des temps...)

Hadopi nous fait perdre notre temps et nous prend notre argent pour rien.
Bonne soire,  ::D:

----------


## el_slapper

pour complter l'excellent post de Jipt, j'aimerais dire ceci : la nature humaine,  l'image de la nature tout court, va l ou la rsistance est la plus faible. Tant qu'il sera plus compliqu d'acheter un titre que de le pirater, le piratage sera massif.

J'ai achet Europa Universalis 3 + ses extensions sur Gamer's gate. Quelques clics, taper un numro de carte bleue, et hop! a n'est pas plus compliqu que de chercher la mme chose sur un moteur torrent ou un serveur de tlchargements, et en plus on a la garantie du support technique. Et en plus, il n'y a pas de DRM, et on peut tlcharger autant qu'on veut(il est sur mon fixe et mon portable). Et on peut mme zipper l'ensemble, le copier sur une clef USB, et le mettre sur un autre PC, ou il marchera parfaitement. En bref, je suis matre de ce que j'ai achet. Et ce jeu s'est trs bien vendu - preuve ses 3 extensions, et bientt une quatrime.

Mais quand on commence  aller vers des jeux pourris de DRM, qui ne marchent que quand le seruver de l'diteur marche, qu'il faut enregistrer 3 fois, qu'il faut appeler le SAV juste pour avoir une clef qui n'a pas dj t pirate, fatalement, les gens vont vers la version rippe. Fatalement.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Donc en fait, la copie de cassette c'est ok parce qu'on copie moins


Ne me fais pas dire, ce que je n'ai pas dit ! Relis moi,  l'occasion, et en branchant un ou deux neurones de plus  :;): 




> Les radios n'ont pas tu les artistes, les VHS n'ont pas tu le cinma, les K7 audio n'ont pas tu les artistes... etc ... Le tlchargement tuera les Majors si elles refusent de vendre ce que le public demande : Des fichiers sans DRM avec un large catalogue.


Et la fin des majors... sera l'avnement d'un systme encore plus pervers  ::ccool:: 




> 1) Le CD est un mdia obsolte. En tant que consommateur, je veux des fichiers numriques sans DRM, et je suis prt  payer pour a. Tu es entrain de me demander combien de personnes iraient acheter des plaquettes de marbre et un burin si les livres n'taient plus disponibles. C'est hors de propos. Aprs si ya encore des nostalgiques qui gravent lisent sur du marbre j'y peux rien.


Je ne sais pas si les CD sont obsoltes, personnellement, je prfre un CD  des fichiers MP3 sur mon PC (parce que le son sur le PC, c'est pas top, et que ma chaine HiFi elle lit les CD !)
Les majors ont rpondu au tlchargements illgaux par les DRM, et non le contraire ! C'est l le point crucial ! La rponse n'est pas bonne, et aurait du tre interdite en France, si on avait encore des hommes/femmes politiques. Mais, ne dites pas que le tlchargement est la consquence des DRM, c'en est la cause !




> Sauf si le mdia propos pour le tlchargement offre une meilleure recherche et une IHM + user friendly que les outils de P2P. C'est  ce niveau que se situe la valeur ajoute. Ainsi que la possibilit d'avoir un compte o l'on ce que l'on a achet pour pouvoir le re-DL si on perd ses donnes. Et un abonnement pour pouvoir synchroniser sur un serveur distant ses musiques. Tout a c'est des services  valeur ajoute qui sont parfaitement vendable.


Faites votre choix :
1) des rseaux P2P dans lequel vous pouvez piller  gogo tout ce que vous voulez pour pas un centime
2) des plates formes de tlchargement, plus zolies, ou vous trouvez tout ce que vous voulez, pour une modique somme ! 
Tu te rends compte de ce que tu proposes ? Si on veut avoir le 2, il faut d'abord faire en sorte que le 1 disparaisse, ou pour le moins devienne difficile, compliqu et risqu !




> En effet, c'est un sale effet de bord...
> 
> Le souci d'un fichier avec DRM, c'est comme l'ont dit plusieurs intervenants, le fait d'tre oblig de ne pouvoir l'couter que sur une seule machine... Compltement loufoque.
> Et du coup, si je veux l'couter en bagnole ou chez des potes, ben je le joue sur la babasse qui l'a tlcharg et en mme temps je capture le son avec Audacity ou autre, et retour  la case dpart j'ai un fichier sans DRM, youpi !
> Je peux le mettre en quateur, tu crois ? 
> 
> Faut trouver une troisime voie, je crois...


On est d'accord, les DRM c'est nul. Ce fut une riposte mal rflchie de la part des majors contre les sites comme Napster.

Le problme majeur du tlchargement illgal, ce sont ces consquences directes, non pas sur les revenus des artistes, connus et reconnus, ayant un public "ancien" (comme moi  ::mouarf:: ) qui continue  acheter des CD, mais plutt sur la jeune gnration. Celle qui interesse la jeunesse, celle qui se fait piller ! 
Un des reproches faits aux Majors, c'est de ne plus promouvoir de nouveaux talents, de prfrer des musiques pr-formates, issues des affreuses StarAc' et autres NouvelleStar ! Mais, il faut les comprendre ! Pourquoi s'embter avec des artistes dont le public n'achetera pas, mais preferera piller l'oeuvre ? 
Autre consquence que l'on voit poindre avec horreur, ce sont les risques de fermeture d'internet. Les gouvernements essaient de plus en plus de contrler ce mdia. On le voit en France avec HADOPI et LOPPSI, et les attaques rcurrentes des politiques vis  vis de ce mdias qu'ils ne contrlent pas. Les Majors poussent dans ce sens, et contrairement au boutonneux dans son garage, les majors ont les moyens financiers de faire mal ! 
ACTA sera peut-tre la mort d'internet ouvert, et la faute  qui ? A force de tirer sur la corde, elle se casse, et quand cela arrive... Ben faut pas croire qu'on rpare en claquant des doigts !

----------


## befalimpertinent

Je crois que l'essentiel des points de divergence se trouve dans cette phrase



> Je ne sais pas si les CD sont obsoltes, personnellement, je prfre un CD  des fichiers MP3 sur mon PC (parce que le son sur le PC, c'est pas top, et que ma chaine HiFi elle lit les CD !)


Vouloir esprer vendre des CD " l'heure"* des lecteurs mp3, et autre netbooks (pas de lecteur CD) c'est un peu comme quand je me retrouve avec une boite de conserve sans l'ouverture facile  ::mrgreen:: . (En y rflchissant bien peut tre que le CD pourrait me servir  les ouvrir finalement)

* Quelques annes en retard en ralit
(PS: il existe aussi des formats Lossless, i.e FLAC)

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je crois que l'essentiel des points de divergence se trouve dans cette phrase
> 
> 
> Vouloir esprer vendre des CD " l'heure"* des lecteurs mp3, et autre netbooks (pas de lecteur CD) c'est un peu comme quand je me retrouve avec une boite de conserve sans l'ouverture facile . (En y rflchissant bien peut tre que le CD pourrait me servir  les ouvrir finalement)
> 
> * Quelques annes en retard en ralit
> (PS: il existe aussi des formats Lossless, i.e FLAC)


Personnellement, je n'ai pas de lecteur MP3, je ne trouve pas cela pratique, et je dteste avoir un casque sur les oreilles, et pas de netbook, non plus.

Et puis, mon ouvreboite, je le trouve bien pratique quand "l'ouverture facile" ne fonctionne pas !  ::aie::

----------


## Rayek

> Faites votre choix :
> 1) des rseaux P2P dans lequel vous pouvez piller  gogo tout ce que vous voulez pour pas un centime


Allez "piller" ne veut pas dire qu'on ne va pas acheter aprs ....
Pour ma part, j'ai dcouvert des films/album/jeu que je suis all "piller" sur des sites, et comme a m'a bien plus, ils sont passs dans ma liste des trucs  rcup quand ils seront  bas prix (Sauf exception, j'achete souvent des DVD quand il y a des promos du style 30 les 6 DVD, jeux  10-15)

Puis y a en a d'autres qui sont alls direct  la poubelle aprs visionnage.




> 2) des plates formes de tlchargement, plus zolies, ou vous trouvez tout ce que vous voulez, pour une modique somme !


Va falloir quand mme qu'ils fassent un sacr effort sur les tarifs car c'est pas encore .

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Allez "piller" ne veut pas dire qu'on ne va pas acheter aprs ....
> Pour ma part, j'ai dcouvert des films/album/jeu que je suis all "piller" sur des sites, et comme a m'a bien plus, ils sont passs dans ma liste des trucs  rcup quand ils seront  bas prix (Sauf exception, j'achete souvent des DVD quand il y a des promos du style 30 les 6 DVD, jeux  10-15)
> 
> Puis y a en a d'autres qui sont aller direct  la poubelle aprs visionnage.
> 
> 
> 
> Va falloir quand mme qu'ils fassent un sacr effort sur les tarifs car c'est pas encore .


Oui, vous avez forcment raison, je m'excuse.  ::ave::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Tout a repose sur la notion de tribu, de clan, de groupe : dans la tribu on partage tout


Oui, mais justement, toute l'histoire de la civilisation c'est l'enterrement planifi et programm de cette logique. Et il y a gure que des illumins Rousseau-style pour croire que c'est un mal.




> style un djeun's qui s'offre un cd parce qu'il a un peu de thunes et que cet album le fait kiffer, ben il va vouloir en faire profiter les membres de son clan (rseaux sociaux...) en mettant un lien vers l'endroit o il a pos la chose


Ouais, mais il faut qu'il le mette en partage quelque part. videmment, si c'est un tudiant dans son campus qui le met sur un rseau local (toute ressemblance avec un cas rel serait purement fortuite  ::mouarf:: ) tu peux pas y faire grand chose. Mais quand tu as besoin d'une infrastructure srieuse telle qu'elle est ncessaire lors d'une diffusion de masse, a peut et doit tre mis sous contrle. 




> Oui, mais le djeun's a le fait chichi de payer pour un truc qu'il veut juste couter/voir une fois comme a,  on s'fait un dlire  et aprs MAJ-SUPPR,


Ouais ben un djeun's a s'duque. Et tout le problme du monde moderne, c'est que ce n'est plus le cas. On retourne  l'poque tribale. 




> mais a, le djeun's il s'en bat, si vous voyez ce que je veux dire. Il n'en a pas la notion, la conscience, diront ceux qui ont de l'ge/de l'exprience/de l'ducation, au choix.


Putain, tu me scotches avec ta "logique".  :8O:  Alors, sous prtexte que le djeun's s'en bat les couilles de tout ce qui passe, tu veux le laisser faire? 

Et quand il va avoir besoin de thune et qu'il va te braquer parce qu'on lui a pas expliqu qu'il fallait bosser, tu va dire quoi?




> Hadopi nous fait perdre notre temps et nous prend notre argent pour rien.


Comme j'ai dj dit c'est pas parce que la loi Hadopi a t mal conue que l'ide de base de respect du copyright n'est pas valable.

----------


## Marco46

> Je ne sais pas si les CD sont obsoltes, personnellement, je prfre un CD  des fichiers MP3 sur mon PC (parce que le son sur le PC, c'est pas top, et que ma chaine HiFi elle lit les CD !)
> Les majors ont rpondu au tlchargements illgaux par les DRM, et non le contraire ! C'est l le point crucial ! La rponse n'est pas bonne, et aurait du tre interdite en France, si on avait encore des hommes/femmes politiques. Mais, ne dites pas que le tlchargement est la consquence des DRM, c'en est la cause !
> 
> [...]
> 
> Faites votre choix :
> 1) des rseaux P2P dans lequel vous pouvez piller  gogo tout ce que vous voulez pour pas un centime
> 2) des plates formes de tlchargement, plus zolies, ou vous trouvez tout ce que vous voulez, pour une modique somme !
> Tu te rends compte de ce que tu proposes ? Si on veut avoir le 2, il faut d'abord faire en sorte que le 1 disparaisse, ou pour le moins devienne difficile, compliqu et risqu !


Moi dans mon salon j'ai un PC branch sur une chaine. Du coup les CD ... En plus :
- Ca prend une place monstre.
- Ca prend la poussire hyper vite.
- Tu le tombes il est mort
- etc ...

Pour ce qui est du reste, tu rcris l'histoire.

Voici une chronologie rapide :

1- L'association de l'informatique domestique et du dveloppement d'internet pour le grand public permet l'change de fichiers. On parle donc ici d'un nouveau support pour les musiques, les vidos, et les textes/images.
2 - Les Majors ne font rien.
3 - Les internautes crent des systmes P2P pour faire circuler des fichiers entre eux.
4 - Les Majors attaquent les systmes P2P en justice quand ils le peuvent et les internautes qui changent des fichiers et introduisent des DRM.
5 - Les Majors commencent  dvelopper une offre lgale fortement bases sur les DRM
6 - Les internautes dveloppent des systmes P2P chiffrs et anonymiss pour chapper aux poursuites judiciaires
[7 - Les Majors vont proposer quoi ? Un systme d'exploitation unique et lgal contrls par eux ?]

On voit bien que le P2P occupe une place vacante dlaisse ds le dpart et mme encore par les Majors. Le jour o une offre correcte et bien mdiatise verra le jour elle dtruira le piratage aussi surement que Deezer  largement contribu  rduire les changes de musiques en P2P. Je connais des tas de gens qui avaient des collections de dizaines de milliers de MP3 et qui ont tout pt depuis qu'il existe Deezer parce que c'est beaucoup plus simple  utiliser.


Les internautes copient des fichiers.
a embte les Majors qui veulent censurer internet.
Si les Majors censurent internet c'est la faute des internautes ?

 ::aie::

----------


## Marco46

> Ouais ben un djeun's a s'duque. Et tout le problme du monde moderne, c'est que ce n'est plus le cas. On retourne  l'poque tribale.


Et si on commenait par duquer les grontocrates (je mets les banquiers, les chefs d'entreprises, les grands "penseurs" de droite, etc ... dans le mme sac) qui nous gouvernent en leur expliquant que quand on est plusieurs autour d'une table c'est super mal-lev de bouffer 90% du gteau ?

Ya quand mme des priorits non ?  ::furax::

----------


## sshpcl2

excelent marco46 !!!

quand a la notion de groupe de clan qui deviendrais soudainement caduc, ca en reviendrais dire que soudainement la famille n'existe plus ... l'identification n'existe plus ...

je vais continuer dans ma "demonstration" sur le fait qu'on transforme des gens en machine  tlcharger .. 

l'exemple le plus flagrant est la pornographie, comment cet industrie racole et fait en sorte que les gens aillent sur ces espece de boite a ... 

donc avant l're internet il existait des sexe shop, depuis internet ses memes sex shop furent branchs et on donc abreuv d'image le reseau,  dont l'humanit entiere se serais bien pass ... puis c'est pass dans le sens commun finalement tout le monde accepte sa, et bientot certain nous expliquerons que ca a toujours exist... internet transforme se qui en use et en abuse et qui se font surtout domin par cette technologie en machine a click a telecharger a consommer .. c'est l'aboutissement de ce que voulais se systeme manus-telechargum  ::aie:: 

le systeme est moins perverti pour les films et les musique mais il reviens grosso modo au meme le sentiment de toute puissance de tout possed ... 

es ce que seul le telechargeur est le fautif dans l'histoire ?? c'est pour ca que l'education d'une techno c'est surtout a apprendre comment se limit face a elle, la comprendre ... la repression aurais pu avoir un impacte si l'tat avais un veritable controle du reseau ce qui est techniquement impossible ... et la repression au profit contre le bien commun, nous fait legerement sortir de la democratie ...

en fait maintenant tout repose sur l'individu il se doit de comprendre les 5000 rfc la loi francaise dans ses douzes tomes le systeme economique les 800 produit chimique des aliments ... 

nan je deconne il dois rien comprendre il doit consommer  ::mrgreen::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Et si on commenait par duquer les grontocrates (je mets les banquiers, les chefs d'entreprises, les grands "penseurs" de droite, etc ... dans le mme sac)


Et les penseurs de gauche avec leurs magouilles, tu les mets dans quel sac?




> qui nous gouvernent en leur expliquant que quand on est plusieurs autour d'une table c'est super mal-lev de bouffer 90% du gteau ?


Et donc c'est une raison d'envoyer chier toutes les normes lgales et morales et de ne pas duquer les jeunes (et les moins jeunes)? Super ta logique...




> Ya quand mme des priorits non ?


La priorit #1, c'est la conservation de l'ordre et du droit. Car mme un ordre imparfait est mieux que l'absence de l'ordre.




> est-ce que seul le telechargeur est le fautif dans l'histoire ??


Ben non, mais qui te dit qu'il faut pas aussi punir les prestataires (au sens large)?  :8O:

----------


## sshpcl2

punir le prestataire, ben pourquoi pas ... aprs tout .. ou plutot la repression l'orient vers une politique moins aggresive .. en utilisant se fameux mot limite ...

comme c'est fait au portugal et en espagne ..

"bonjour monsieur vous avez download pour 10 gb se mois si, votre connection sera limit a 5 Gb a l'international pour 3 mois etc ... " 

Il y avait une phrase qui resumait un peu ce que j'essayais de dire :

les gens haissent les problemes dont ils cherissent les causes ... ::mrgreen:: 

(version un peu transform mais je trouve plus de qui a vient) ...

c'est un jeu d'action raction ...

----------


## Jipt

> Putain, tu me scotches avec ta "logique".  Alors, sous prtexte que le djeun's s'en bat les couilles de tout ce qui passe, tu veux le laisser faire ?


Je n'ai jamais dit a.
D'abord je ne veux rien,  part tre heureux et ne pas nuire  autrui, ensuite, comme je l'ai expliqu, quoi qu'on fasse, quoi qu'on tente (et c'est valable dans plein de domaines, y a pas que le tlchargement) il y aura toujours quelqu'un qui va essayer de trouver un moyen de contourner ce qui l'empche de faire ce qu'il veut. Je n'y peux rien, c'est comme a...

Quand en plus certains mettent des barrires totalement absurdes, je comprends que d'autres se rvoltent contre ; y a pas eu une histoire comme a, y a quelques annes, avec un mec qui avait crack la protection DRM pour pouvoir lire ses CD's sous Linux ?

Comme disait l'autre, quand on n'a pas le droit, on prend le gauche,  ::mrgreen:: 

Et merci  el_slapper et  son commentaire, au passage  :;):

----------


## Marc_27

> Quand en plus certains mettent des barrires totalement absurdes, je comprends que d'autres se rvoltent contre


 ::ccool:: 

T'as tout dit l!

Moi mme, j'achetais presque 1 cd par semaine. Bien sure que je tlchargeais aussi, parfois pour connaitre avant d'acheter, parfois parce que je ne les acheterais jamais, je preferais acheter ces qui j'aimais plus (l'argent est limit). 

La logique des ayant-droit:
Ils me font passer par un voleur, ils menacent me faire payer des milliards de dolars, de couper mon internet,  cause de ces quelques CD's qui j'ai tlcharg sans payer, mme si je les ai achet aprs!

Et c'est l qui je me suis dit, c'est quoi a? J'achete leur produit et ils me menacent? 

C'est clair qu'il y aura toujours les gens qui ne vont rien payer, mais au lieu de faire une offre meilleure, plus simple et avec plus d'options  fin de attirer plus les gens vers l'offre legale, ils vont e**der tous, mme ceux qui achetent? 

Dsol mais non, je ne donne aucun centime en plus  eux, et oui, je fais de la pub contre les acheter, parce que c'est une manque de respect ce qu'ils font. 

Un manque de respect avec leur publique, avec les artistes et surtout avec la culture!

*Si aprs ils changent leur posture, d'accord, j'acheterai encore une fois.*

----------


## Mdinoc

Ben oui:  force de combattre les "pirates", ils touchent de plus en plus les gens lgitimes, qui du coup rejoignent le camp pirate...

*"Paranoia is a self-fulfilling prophecy".* - Medinoc

----------


## Marco46

> Et les penseurs de gauche avec leurs magouilles, tu les met dans quel sac?


De mon point de vue le PS est  droite.

En fait, tout ce qui est  droite de Mlanchon est  droite, de mon point de vue bien sr.




> Et donc c'est une raison d'envoyer chier toutes les normes lgales et morales et de ne pas duquer les jeunes (et les moins jeunes)? Super ta logique...


Non bien sr, mais le tlchargement dit "illgal" n'est pas plus immoral que de copier une K7 ou une VHS.




> La priorit #1, c'est la conservation de l'ordre et du droit. Car mme un ordre imparfait est mieux que l'absence de l'ordre.


Oui, entirement d'accord, et le plus grand vecteur de dsordre dans ce monde c'est bien la cupidit de certains.

----------


## unknow0

Bonjour,

un truc entendu sur le podcast d'ecrans.fr:
les telechargements augmentent et pourtant l'argent restribu par la sacem ne baisse pas (a augmente, a rediminue un peu fin rien de bien extraordinaire quoi), les entres au cinema ne diminuent pas non plus. (la fleme de rechercher pour avoir les chiffres et les sources desoler)

donc on peut en deduire que les telechargements ont un impact quasiment nul sur le cinema & les concerts.

le secteur support physique est en perte de vitesse, les gens prfrent la musique/video sur l'ordinateur sans avoir besoin d'un cd/dvd encombrant, apres il suffirait de faire une etude de march pour demonter ou infirmer a.
Aprs si j'ai raison les ventes de support physique vont droit dans le mur s'il ne change pas de secteur (faire de la vente de musique/video dematerialiser par exemple).

Edit:



> De mon point de vue le PS est  droite.


idem ici ^^

----------


## grafikm_fr

> De mon point de vue le PS est  droite.


De l''halopridol, vite!!!  :8O:   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 




> Non bien sr, mais le tlchargement dit "illgal" n'est pas plus immoral que de copier une K7 ou une VHS.


Oui, mais c'est une question d'chelle. Ta VHS elle va subir (aller soyons large) une dizaine de copies vers tes potes. Pour un MP3, on parle en centaines de milliers voire en millions.




> Oui, entirement d'accord, et le plus grand vecteur de dsordre dans ce monde c'est bien la cupidit de certains.


Non monsieur Marco, le plus grand vecteur de dsordre dans ce monde c'est toujours un ramassis de... euh... gens pas trs futs mais trs militants (de tous bords) qui considrent qu'ils suffit de bien tout bouleverser et tout ira pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes. Et qu'en corollaire, une ide qui a l'air intressante au dpart dgnre en se rpandant dans les masses, et le rsultat, c'est une terreur et pas mal de morts. Et ces gens pas trs futs ils comprennent pas que leurs ides finissent toujours structurellement comme a.

Et c'est finalement une ide qui est pas super-attrayante au dpart ("Je veux de la thune, je suis prt  bosser pour y arriver, et tout le reste je m'en tape") qui a fait son bout de chemin. A cause de sa simplicit de comprhension et de son attirance pour un quidam.




> Bonjour,
> les entres au cinema ne diminuent pas non plus. (la fleme de rechercher pour avoir les chiffres et les sources desoler)


Les cinmas c'est une autre paire de manches. Parce qu'une sortie de cinma ne remplacera jamais un screener pourri, pour des raisons videntes. Sans oublier la dimension sociale de la sortie au cinma.

----------


## Hellwing

> Les cinmas c'est une autre paire de manches. Parce qu'une sortie de cinma ne remplacera jamais un screener pourri, pour des raisons videntes. Sans oublier la dimension sociale de la sortie au cinma.


Dimension que l'on retrouve dans les concerts.
Donc malgr le piratage, la dimension sociale ne diminue pas, justement, d'aprs cette tude.

----------


## ManusDei

> Et qu'en corollaire, une ide qui a l'air intressante au dpart dgnre en se rpandant dans les masses, et le rsultat, c'est une terreur et pas mal de morts. 
> 
> Et c'est finalement une ide qui est pas super-attrayante au dpart ("Je veux de la thune, je suis prt  bosser pour y arriver, et tout le reste je m'en tape") qui a fait son bout de chemin.


Comme tu le dis, c'tait l'ide de base. Et en se rpandant dans les masses, c'est devenu, "Je veux de la thune, je suis prt  faire bosser les autres pour y arriver, et tout le reste je m'en tape".

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 18.10.2010 par Katleen
Hadopi : Free commence  envoyer des e-mails d'avertissement, le FAI  fini par cder* 

Hadopi : 1 - Free : 0.

Le FAI a baiss les armes ce lundi matin et a commenc  faire parvenir  ses abonns les premiers e-mails d'avertissement de l'Hadopi. Ce revirement de situation fait cho au dcret dont nous vous parlions dans la news prcdente. Bien que Free ait dcid de le respecter, il prvoit de le contester puisque ce texte lui semble "illgal".

Contrairement aux autre FAI, nous appliquerons strictement la loi, seulement la loi, tempre nanmoins le PDG d'Iliad, qui montre bien que le fournisseur d'accs obit  contrecoeur. Mais cette rebel-attitude ne serait pas un coup marketing : "Notre position n'tait ni marketing ni financire. Nous n'avons pas gagn un abonn en refusant de collaborer au-del de ce que nous imposent les textes et nos relations avec l'autorit indpendante qu'est la Hadopi sont constructives", explique-t-il au nom du FAI.

Cela ne l'empche pas d'ajouter que  la loi contre le piratage est une mauvaise loi qui ne rsout rien, qui est trs simplement contournable et qui ne tient pas compte de l'volution de la forme que prend le piratage...

Source : Interview de Xavier Niel dans Les Echos ce matin

----------


## pmithrandir

A mon avis, le decret est illgal.
Il force une compagnie prive a rendre un service avec l'tat sans contrepartie ngocie.

En droit administratif je ne crois pas que ca soit permis.

C'est exactement comme de dire a eiffage : 
Ok, tu me construis une route pour rien entre tel et tel endroit. Et si tu ne le fais pas tu me payes une amende de 15M d'euros.

Bien sur ce genre de chose ne sont pas autorise et je ne serais pas tonn de voir free dgommer ce decret en quelques jours / semaines / mois, le temps d'avoir une date de jugement.(que la justice peut etre lente parfois...)

----------


## Michel Rotta

Cot estim d'un appareil portable lecteur de musique  la pomme avec 8Go de ram. Plein de musques autorises ? 

Prvoir dans les 26.700  (inclus la taxe de 20 euro autorisant la copie prive interdite par les DRM) (inclus la tva +- 3.860).

Vu le nombre de pomme qui font de la musique qui sont vendues tous les jours, m'est avis qu'elle ne sont pas toute remplies de musiques achetes "lgalement".

Il faut peut-tre interdire  la vente les lecteur mp3 permettant de stocker plus de 100 morceaux de musique ?

----------


## Hellwing

> Cot estim d'un appareil portable lecteur de musique  la pomme avec 8Go de ram. Plein de musques autorises ? 
> 
> Prvoir dans les 26.700  (inclus la taxe de 20 euro autorisant la copie prive interdite par les DRM) (inclus la tva +- 3.860).
> 
> Vu le nombre de pomme qui font de la musique qui sont vendues tous les jours, m'est avis qu'elle ne sont pas toute remplies de musiques achetes "lgalement".
> 
> Il faut peut-tre interdire  la vente les lecteur mp3 permettant de stocker plus de 100 morceaux de musique ?


Vraie question : Apple n'empche-t-il pas d'couter des musiques qui ne viennent pas de leur plateforme de tlchargement ?

----------


## kuranes

> Vraie question : Apple n'empche-t-il pas d'couter des musiques qui ne viennent pas de leur plateforme de tlchargement ?


J'ai pu stocker dans mon ipod sans soucis des musiques venant de mes cds...

----------


## Marc_27

J'ai lu dans un autre forum hier soir, sur le proposition du PS d'abroger l'HADOPI:




> A mon sens il ne devrait meme pas s'agir d'un dbat gauche droite. Le gouvernement quel qu'il soit devrait avoir les couilles de dire aux ayant droits : "dbrouillez vous, toutes les cartes sont la pour innover, et ce n'est pas notre role de freiner une innovation saine pour vous viter d'avoir  vous adapter". 
> 
> Au lieu de a, l'tat s'acoquine avec une milice prive, lui faisant une confiance aveugle pour dconnecter les internautes qu'elle dsigne. 
> 
> Ne me dites pas que vous appelez a un progrs.


Je pense qu'il a tout dit...

----------


## kOrt3x

> J'ai lu dans un autre forum hier soir, sur le proposition du PS d'abroger l'HADOPI:
> 
> 
> 
> Je pense qu'il a tout dit...


Les politiques disent tous la mme chose, ils sont toujours pour une baisse des impts et disent toujours le contraire de l'autre.

----------


## Hellwing

> Les politiques disent tous la mme chose, ils sont toujours pour une baisse des impts et disent toujours le contraire de l'autre.


Ca ne les empche pas pour autant d'avoir du bon sens de temps en temps.

Surtout que, comme il l'a dj t dit, la Gauche tait contre Hadopi ds le dbut. Normal qu'ils continuent dans leur lance.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Comme tu le dis, c'tait l'ide de base. Et en se rpandant dans les masses, c'est devenu, "Je veux de la thune, je suis prt  faire bosser les autres pour y arriver, et tout le reste je m'en tape".


Faire bosser les autres, c'est un boulot, et pas forcment des plus faciles. 

En plus tout le monde n'a pas les moyens de faire bosser les autres (et je ne parle pas que de moyens financiers).

Taper sur les patrons, c'est bien, a fait popu mais on ne peut pas tous tre patrons et on ne peut pas tous tre indpendant. 
Aujourd'hui, je ne suis plus  mon compte, et je peux t'assurer que ma situation d'employ me va comme un gant !  ::ccool::

----------


## ManusDei

> Taper sur les patrons, c'est bien, a fait popu mais on ne peut pas tous tre patrons et on ne peut pas tous tre indpendant.


Je tape pas sur les patrons. Le patron d'une petite entreprise (et mme d'une moyenne) ne peut pas se permettre de faire bosser les autres en glandant lui-mme, j'en suis tout  fait conscient, j'en frquente.
Je pense plutt aux gros actionnaires (gros dans le sens de ceux qui en vivent), qui ne cherchent qu' faire de l'argent avec de l'argent (et donc sans "travail").

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Je tape pas sur les patrons. Le patron d'une petite entreprise (et mme d'une moyenne) ne peut pas se permettre de faire bosser les autres en glandant lui-mme, j'en suis tout  fait conscient, j'en frquente.


C'est bien tu es en progrs  ::mouarf:: 




> Je pense plutt aux gros actionnaires (gros dans le sens de ceux qui en vivent), qui ne cherchent qu' faire de l'argent avec de l'argent (et donc sans "travail").


Tu as une image distordue de l'actionnariat. Il y a finalement assez peu de "gros actionnaires" qui sont des personnes physiques et qui vivent sur le revenu de leurs titres.

Pour le reste, les "actionnaires" sont des fonds d'investissements, qui sont finalement des entreprises comme des autres qui grent l'argent de milliers de porteurs diffrents et qui se rmunrent sur le rsultat de leur travail. Parce que si-si, c'est un travail de grer les fonds.

Aprs, il est certain que leur effet sur l'conomie (qui a dit crise des subprimes  ::mouarf:: ) est critiquable  ::P:

----------


## ManusDei

> C'est bien tu es en progrs


a ne date pas d'hier :p




> Tu as une image distordue de l'actionnariat. Il y a finalement assez peu de "gros actionnaires" qui sont des personnes physiques et qui vivent sur le revenu de leurs titres.


Je met dans le mme sac les gros actionnaires et les fonds d'investissement, qui ont au final trop de pouvoir.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> a ne date pas d'hier :p
> Je met dans le mme sac les gros actionnaires et les fonds d'investissement, qui ont au final trop de pouvoir.


Bah avant c'taient les trusts industriels qui en avaient "trop", c'est comme a  ::P:

----------


## berceker united

> a ne date pas d'hier :p
> 
> 
> 
> Je met dans le mme sac les gros actionnaires et les fonds d'investissement, qui ont au final trop de pouvoir.


Tu es un actionnaire sans que tu t'en rende compte. Tu places de l'argent dans un compte. Il te rapporte un pourcentage. Tu crois que ce pourcentage est venu comment ?

----------


## Jidefix

Il n'a aucun pouvoir de dcision.
C'est cela qu'il critique: des gens vont orienter une bote simplement parce qu'ils ont investi dedans.
C'est naturel, mais l'effet pervers est que du coup la boite rend des comptes  des gens qui n'ont pas forcment les comptences pour la diriger. Elles n'ont d'ailleurs pas forcment  cur les intrts  long terme de la boite et de ses employs.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Tu es un actionnaire sans que tu t'en rende compte. Tu places de l'argent dans un compte. Il te rapporte un pourcentage. Tu crois que ce pourcentage est venu comment ?


En fait, le principe d'une banque, c'est qu'ils gardent ton argent et te le rende quand tu le demande, et tu paye pour ca.

Ensuite, ils se sont dit, on va utiliser cet argent pour le preter a d'autres personnes.
Exemple, il pretent a 10% et te remunere 5%. Au passage ils se font 5%

Ils peuvent aussi avoir des choses tarifes, comme par exemple, a chaque fois que tu achete des actions, ils te facture des frais administratifs, ou des frais de conseils, etc...

Voir mme, ils organise des fonds garantis ou tu joue ton argent en bourse, mais ou tu laisse la banque et ses experts faire au mieux, la banque tee garantissant uen part plus ou moins importante en fonction du pouvoir que tu leurs donne et du risque pris.
La on reste dans du schma classique de banque qui rend des services a des personnes prives.

La ou ca devient pervers c'est quand au lieu de preter de l'argent a des personnes sur du long terme, les banques jouent l'argent en bourse sur du court terme. C'est dailleur une pratique qui a t interdite longtemps.

Et ce ne sont pas que les banques qui font cela, les grandes surfaces jouent les liquidits qu'elle encaissent en attendant de devoir payer les fournisseurs. Parfois pendant 3 mois ils font fruictifier l'argent et ca reprsente une part non negligeable du bnfice. D'ou la part de marge qui diminue aussi.

Tout ca n'est pas immuable. Mon grand pre tait banquier a l'ancienne et ca marchait trs bien comme ca.

----------


## ManusDei

> Tu es un actionnaire sans que tu t'en rende compte. Tu places de l'argent dans un compte. Il te rapporte un pourcentage. Tu crois que ce pourcentage est venu comment ?


Oui, mais je n'ai pas la puissance ncessaire pour faire basculer le march simplement pour m'en mettre plein les poches.

Le simple fait que certains puissent le faire implique que le systme est bancal.

----------


## dams78

En lisant les interventions de certains il y a quelques chose qui m'a un peu choqu : c'est de dire je regarde un film et si il est bien je l'achte ensuite. Pour moi a revient  dire : je mange une glace et je la paye que si elle est bonne, ok je sais un film n'est pas matriel (enfin derrire un film il y a quand mme des gens qui bossent...).
Mais le pire dans ce raisonnement je trouve c'est de quel droit on peut dire  une personne que son travail mrite tel ou tel salaire une fois qu'il l'a effectu. Je suppose que vous tes comme moi, vous avez signez un contrat de travail o il est stipuler la somme que vous allez percevoir pour tel ou tel travail.

Actuellement il y a des personnes qui vous fournisse des uvres artistique, certains on estim qu'elles valaient X, vous trouvez a trop cher? Et bah ne l'achet pas, mais ne venez pas dire que c'est de leur faute si vous tlchargez.

Je pense qu'a un moment il faut arrter l'hypocrisie, sur les rseaux P2P on pourrait trouver de la bouffe gratos que la plupart des gents s'en nourriraient!!!

----------


## Mdinoc

Autant pour les films je suis d'accord avec toi, autant il en est diffremment de la musique: Contrairement  un film de qualit raisonnable, de la musique de qualit raisonnable ne perd pas d'intrt lors de la premire utilisation: Une musique, a se rcoute.

Donc, si tu aimes la musique, tu l'achtes. Si tu ne l'aime pas, tu la jettes.

Mais comme j'ai dit, il n'en est pas de mme pour les films, et je suis contre leur piratage.

----------


## dams78

> Autant pour les films je suis d'accord avec toi, autant il en est diffremment de la musique: Contrairement  un film de qualit raisonnable, de la musique de qualit raisonnable ne perd pas d'intrt lors de la premire utilisation: Une musique, a se rcoute.
> 
> Donc, si tu aimes la musique, tu l'achtes. Si tu ne l'aime pas, tu la jettes.
> 
> Mais comme j'ai dit, il n'en est pas de mme pour les films, et je suis contre leur piratage.


Je vois ce que tu veux dire, mais pour la musique mme si c'est pas encore top, il existe la radio, deezer, beezik qui te permette de l'couter "lgalement" et en rmunrant les diffrents acteurs.
Le problme c'est que la tlcharger en P2P est plus pratique et moins contraignant, j'en suis tout  fait conscient, c'est pour a que je parlais d'hypocrisie. Pour moi les gents tlchargent parce que c'est pratique et surtout gratuit.

----------


## Barsy

> En fait, le principe d'une banque, c'est qu'ils gardent ton argent et te le rende quand tu le demande, et tu paye pour ca.
> 
> Ensuite, ils se sont dit, on va utiliser cet argent pour le preter a d'autres personnes.
> Exemple, il pretent a 10% et te remunere 5%. Au passage ils se font 5%


a ne marche pas exactement comme a. L'argent que tu laisses sur ton compte chque doit rester dans les caisses de la banque, elle n'a pas le droit de s'en servir.
Par contre, elle peut capitaliser sur les fonds que tu laisses sur tes comptes pargnes (en jouant en bourse notamment).

Enfin, concernant l'argent qu'elle prte, elle ne peut pas utiliser celui dpos par ses clients. La banque doit elle-mme emprunter cet argent ( un taux moindre bien videmment) aux banques centrales.

----------


## Rayek

> En lisant les interventions de certains il y a quelques chose qui m'a un peu choqu : c'est de dire je regarde un film et si il est bien je l'achte ensuite. Pour moi a revient  dire : je mange une glace et je la paye que si elle est bonne, ok je sais un film n'est pas matriel (enfin derrire un film il y a quand mme des gens qui bossent...).
> Mais le pire dans ce raisonnement je trouve c'est de quel droit on peut dire  une personne que son travail mrite tel ou tel salaire une fois qu'il l'a effectu. Je suppose que vous tes comme moi, vous avez signez un contrat de travail o il est stipuler la somme que vous allez percevoir pour tel ou tel travail.
> 
> Actuellement il y a des personnes qui vous fournisse des uvres artistique, certains on estim qu'elles valaient X, vous trouvez a trop cher? Et bah ne l'achet pas, mais ne venez pas dire que c'est de leur faute si vous tlchargez.
> 
> Je pense qu'a un moment il faut arrter l'hypocrisie, sur les rseaux P2P on pourrait trouver de la bouffe gratos que la plupart des gents s'en nourriraient!!!


Quel diffrence entre regarder le film qui passe  la TV et se dire il est bien je l'achte, il est mauvais je le prend pas et le fait de le tlcharger et de faire la mme chose ?
Pour ma part aucun, dans les deux cas, il y aura visionnage et peut tre achat.

----------


## Jidefix

Dans le cas de la TV tu rapportes indirectement de l'argent  la chaine et donc aux diffrents acteurs qui ont servit  produire l'mission via la publicit.
Si tu tlcharges directement il n'y a pas de publicit (ou alors il faut changer de site!).

----------


## Marco46

> Je vois ce que tu veux dire, mais pour la musique mme si c'est pas encore top, il existe la radio, deezer, beezik qui te permette de l'couter "lgalement" et en rmunrant les diffrents acteurs.
> Le problme c'est que la tlcharger en P2P est plus pratique et moins contraignant, j'en suis tout  fait conscient, c'est pour a que je parlais d'hypocrisie. Pour moi les gents tlchargent parce que c'est pratique et surtout gratuit.


Tu te trompes de problme, et donc d'hypocrites.

Les Majors nous vendent des tablettes de marbres et des burins alors que l'imprimerie a t invente.

On veut des fichiers sans DRM, des catalogues immenses avec recherche facile, des services de synchronisation de priphriques (PC Salon, eeePC, cl USB, ... ), etc ...

Le P2P occupe le vide technologique laiss par les Majors. Tout simplement. L'hypocrisie est de leur ct.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Dans le cas de la TV tu rapportes indirectement de l'argent  la chaine et donc aux diffrents acteurs qui ont servit  produire l'mission via la publicit.
> Si tu tlcharges directement il n'y a pas de publicit (ou alors il faut changer de site!).


Non mais dj, faut commencer par la base: Un film, normalement, a dj largement rentabilis son budget lors de sa sortie en salle (sauf si c'est un film de merde genre un art et essai gauchiste a 2 balles, mais bon dans ce cas c'est BFPSG). Aprs c'est "que" du bnfice additionnel.

Un album, tu le sors pas d'abord en concert avant de le commercialiser  ::P:

----------


## grafikm_fr

> On veut des fichiers sans DRM, des catalogues immenses avec recherche facile, des services de synchronisation de priphriques (PC Salon, eeePC, cl USB, ... ), etc ...


Et moi je veux une rente de 1M/an parce que je suis b et gentil  ::mouarf:: 
Comment je fais la demande?  ::P: 

Plus srieusement, les majors ne sont pas totalement abrutis (si-si) et se rendent compte que s'ils font a, il y a une copie qui va tre achete et distribue 1.000.000 de fois, ce qui annule tout intrt conomique de la chose.

a marchera peut-tre un jour lorsque les DRM seront suffisamment transparentes et intgres  tous les quipement (gloups  ::(:  ) mais pas avant...

----------


## unknow0

> Un album, tu le sors pas d'abord en concert avant de le commercialiser


et pourtant sa se fait largement sur les "petit" groupe notament xD

apres personellement je pence que les film sont fait pour le cinema et la musique pour les concert.
les cd/dvd/blue ray/se-que-vous-vouler-ici ne sont que des benef aditionelle.

apres certaint ne se base que sur les truc aditionelle/produit deriver pour faire leur beure, si sa marche tant mieu sinon tant pis, c'etait un pari a prendre.

apres qu'on vienne pas se plaindre des gens qui dll aui vont tuer les artiste alors que le cinema & les concert marche du tonnere ..

on va pas porter plainte contre un joker par ce qu'il a pas gagner la course alors qu'on a parier dessus, c'est totalement stupide est pouratant c'est se qu'il se passe ici :s

----------


## grafikm_fr

> et pourtant sa se fait largement sur les "petit" groupe notament xD


Oui bien sr, mais c'est pas le cas gnral, et pour beaucoup de groupes "connu", le CD sort avant quand mme.  ::P: 




> apres personellement je pence que les film sont fait pour le cinema et la musique pour les concert.


Je suis d'accord sur le papier. Mais qui empche les artistes "connus" de faire plus de concerts? Les majors? Sans doute pas. Les difficults logistiques? Sans doute un peu, mais pas entirement. La flemme? Je crois bien  ::mouarf::  Mais c'est pas li aux majors mais  la flemme.  ::P:

----------


## Jidefix

> Non mais dj, faut commencer par la base: Un film, normalement, a dj largement rentabilis son budget lors de sa sortie en salle (sauf si c'est un film de merde genre un art et essai gauchiste a 2 balles, mais bon dans ce cas c'est BFPSG). Aprs c'est "que" du bnfice additionnel.
> 
> Un album, tu le sors pas d'abord en concert avant de le commercialiser


Je ne crois pas qu'"Asterix et Obelix aux jeux olympiques" soit considr comme du cinma d'art et d'essai, pourtant il aurait bien besoin de se rentabiliser (ce sera pas avec mon argent)  :;): 

Aprs j'ai pas dit que c'tait bien ou pas, juste que c'tait une rentre d'argent supplmentaire, et donc que a faisait une diffrence entre la TV et le tlchargement

----------


## Barsy

> Et moi je veux une rente de 1M/an parce que je suis b et gentil 
> Comment je fais la demande? 
> 
> Plus srieusement, les majors ne sont pas totalement abrutis (si-si) et se rendent compte que s'ils font a, il y a une copie qui va tre achete et distribue 1.000.000 de fois, ce qui annule tout intrt conomique de la chose.
> 
> a marchera peut-tre un jour lorsque les DRM seront suffisamment transparentes et intgres  tous les quipement (gloups  ) mais pas avant...


Alors normalement, lors de la production des films, les diteurs de DVD payent en avance les producteurs pour financer le film. Ils se remboursent ensuite par la vente de DVD. Le soucis tant bien entendu que la baisse de la vente de DVD rduit le financement des films par les diteurs.
Aprs, il y a en effet quelques blockbusters qui se financent directement par leur diffusion en salle, mais ce n'est pas le cas de tous les films.

Cela dit, rien n'empche des diffuseurs sur internet de prendre la relve des diteurs de DVD pour produire les films.

----------


## dams78

> Quel diffrence entre regarder le film qui passe  la TV et se dire il est bien je l'achte, il est mauvais je le prend pas et le fait de le tlcharger et de faire la mme chose ?
> Pour ma part aucun, dans les deux cas, il y aura visionnage et peut tre achat.


Dans le premier cas tu payes une redevance, tout simplement, tu peux aussi ajouter la pub, etc.




> Tu te trompes de problme, et donc d'hypocrites.
> 
> Les Majors nous vendent des tablettes de marbres et des burins alors que l'imprimerie a t invente.
> 
> On veut des fichiers sans DRM, des catalogues immenses avec recherche facile, des services de synchronisation de priphriques (PC Salon, eeePC, cl USB, ... ), etc ...
> 
> Le P2P occupe le vide technologique laiss par les Majors. Tout simplement. L'hypocrisie est de leur ct.


J'ai dj achet des fichiers sans DRM (tant en plus sous Linux...) et j'utilise les fichiers que j'ai achets / tlchargs partout o je veux.

C'est un peu le chat qui se mord la queue parce que si personne nachte de mp3 pourquoi est ce que l'offre augmenterai, et si l'offre n'augmente pas pourquoi est ce qu'on irai achet des mp3?




> et pourtant sa se fait largement sur les "petit" groupe notament xD


Petit groupe qui aimerai bien faire comme les grands, non?  ::aie:: 




> Je suis d'accord sur le papier. Mais qui empche les artistes "connus" de faire plus de concerts? Les majors? Sans doute pas. Les difficults logistiques? Sans doute un peu, mais pas entirement. La flemme? Je crois bien  Mais c'est pas li aux majors mais  la flemme.


Etre en tourne toute sa vie c'est peut tre pas forcment ce qu'ils recherchent non plus...
Quand aux concerts j'avais cru comprendre que les artistes se font trs peu d'argent dessus, et selon les artistes je veux bien le croire (essayer de louer le znith pour votre anniv  :;):  ).

----------


## Rayek

> Dans le premier cas tu payes une redevance, tout simplement, tu peux aussi ajouter la pub, etc.


Dans un cas comme l'autre je paie la redevance que je regarde ou pas la TV, que je tlcharge ou pas.

----------


## dams78

> Dans un cas comme l'autre je paie la redevance que je regarde ou pas la TV, que je tlcharge ou pas.


Mais ta redevance va aux chanes tlviss et non aux sites de tlchargements, donc mme si pour toi (insistons bien sur le pour toi) le rsultat final est le mme, la procdure elle est totalement diffrente. Sinon en partant de ce principe tu peux aller dans un vido club et demander gratuitement  ce qu'on te prte le dernier film diffuser  la tl...

----------


## Marco46

> Et moi je veux une rente de 1M/an parce que je suis b et gentil 
> Comment je fais la demande? 
> 
> Plus srieusement, les majors ne sont pas totalement abrutis (si-si) et se rendent compte que s'ils font a, il y a une copie qui va tre achete et distribue 1.000.000 de fois, ce qui annule tout intrt conomique de la chose.
> 
> a marchera peut-tre un jour lorsque les DRM seront suffisamment transparentes et intgres  tous les quipement (gloups  ) mais pas avant...


Mais les films/sries/musiques sont *dj* massivement diffuses sur les rseaux P2P et DDL. Donc l'argument consistant  dire "mais ma bonne dame si on diffuse sans protger les gens vont faire des copies" est juste idiot, puisqu'ils en font dj  ::aie:: 

La plus-value de la vente de fichiers sans DRM c'est la facilit d'accs et tous les services que tu peux vendre autour. Il est l le pognon  faire.




> J'ai dj achet des fichiers sans DRM (tant en plus sous Linux...) et j'utilise les fichiers que j'ai achets / tlchargs partout o je veux.
> 
> C'est un peu le chat qui se mord la queue parce que si personne nachte de mp3 pourquoi est ce que l'offre augmenterai, et si l'offre n'augmente pas pourquoi est ce qu'on irai achet des mp3?


L'offre n'augmente pas parce que les gens qui proposent l'offre pensent pouvoir contraindre les consommateurs  acheter comme eux ils l'entendent en pondant des lois qui criminalisent ceux qui utilisent la technologie. Ce qui est quand mme compltement barge. Sans parler du changement de paradigme entre copie physique et copie numrique. Tant qu'ils n'auront pas admis que leur mtier a du plomb dans l'aile uniquement  cause de la technologie ils sont morts.

----------


## Rayek

> Mais ta redevance va aux chanes tlviss et non aux sites de tlchargements, donc mme si pour toi (insistons bien sur le pour toi) le rsultat final est le mme, la procdure elle est totalement diffrente. Sinon en partant de ce principe tu peux aller dans un vido club et demander gratuitement  ce qu'on te prte le dernier film diffuser  la tl...


Si c'tait possible, il n'y aurait surement pas beaucoup de choix vu le peu de film qui passent dans la semaine (pas de film Mercredi et Samedi soir car faut pas que ca concurrence le cinma)  ::roll:: 

Sur les les 4 chaines captable par tout le monde sans avoir ADSL,Satellite  (1,2,3,6), le nombre de film ne dpassent pas 4 ou 5 voir moins (sur 4 * 7 - 8 (mercredi/Samedi) = 20 possibilits)
Pas terrible quand mme ...  ::roll::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Mais les films/sries/musiques sont *dj* massivement diffuses sur les rseaux P2P et DDL. Donc l'argument consistant  dire "mais ma bonne dame si on diffuse sans protger les gens vont faire des copies" est juste idiot, puisqu'ils en font dj


C'est un argument totalement fallacieux. C'est pas parce que un truc illgal se fait en masse qu'il faut laisser couler sur son utilisation. Applique le mme raisonnement par exemple au trafic de drogue, et tu verra que c'est tout de suite beaucoup moins drle.

----------


## dams78

> Mais les films/sries/musiques sont *dj* massivement diffuses sur les rseaux P2P et DDL. Donc l'argument consistant  dire "mais ma bonne dame si on diffuse sans protger les gens vont faire des copies" est juste idiot, puisqu'ils en font dj 
> 
> La plus-value de la vente de fichiers sans DRM c'est la facilit d'accs et tous les services que tu peux vendre autour. Il est l le pognon  faire.
> 
> 
> 
> L'offre n'augmente pas parce que les gens qui proposent l'offre pensent pouvoir contraindre les consommateurs  acheter comme eux ils l'entendent en pondant des lois qui criminalisent ceux qui utilisent la technologie. Ce qui est quand mme compltement barge. Sans parler du changement de paradigme entre copie physique et copie numrique. Tant qu'ils n'auront pas admis que leur mtier a du plomb dans l'aile uniquement  cause de la technologie ils sont morts.


Je connais pas ce milieu mais  mon avis ils ont dj du tudier le march. Mais tu peux pas forcer les professionnels  vendre un produit tout simplement parce que t'en a envie ou bien parce que tu estimes qu'ils pourraient se faire de l'argent.
Par contre un gouvernement se doit de faire appliquer la loi, et tlcharger reste illgal, mme si mes connaissances me laisse perplexe vis  vis de cette loi je comprend pourquoi elle existe.




> C'est un argument totalement fallacieux. C'est pas parce que un truc illgal se fait en masse qu'il faut laisser couler sur son utilisation. Applique le mme raisonnement par exemple au trafic de drogue, et tu verra que c'est tout de suite beaucoup moins drle.


+1

----------


## Marc_27

> C'est un argument totalement fallacieux. C'est pas parce que un truc illgal se fait en masse qu'il faut laisser couler sur son utilisation. Applique le mme raisonnement par exemple au trafic de drogue, et tu verra que c'est tout de suite beaucoup moins drle.


Et par contre, si je ne tlcharge pas illgalement, je suis quand mme pnalis par l'industrie, qui m'impeche d'couter mes chansons o je veux et font aussi une chasse aux sorcires avec le P2P. 

Nous sommes les consummateurs, l'industruie doit proposer c'est qu'on veut, c'est pas  nous de nous adapter  ce qu'ils veulent. S'ils proposent pas, on va les trouver d'ailleurs, et les seulles qui perdent s'est l'industrie et les artistes. Mais a ne les interet pas...

----------


## dams78

> Et par contre, si je ne tlcharge pas illgalement, je suis quand mme pnalis par l'industrie, qui m'impeche d'couter mes chansons o je veux et font aussi une chasse aux sorcires avec le P2P. 
> 
> Nous sommes les consummateurs, l'industruie doit proposer c'est qu'on veut, c'est pas  nous de nous adapter  ce qu'ils veulent. S'ils proposent pas, on va les trouver d'ailleurs, et les seulles qui perdent s'est l'industrie et les artistes. Mais a ne les interet pas...


Pourquoi tu dis que tu peux pas couter tes chansons o tu veux?

Pour ta deuxime remarque j'hsite vraiment  te dire ce que je veux et que les industriels ne proposent pas, mais bon  ::aie::

----------


## Marco46

> Je connais pas ce milieu mais  mon avis ils ont dj du tudier le march. Mais tu peux pas forcer les professionnels  vendre un produit tout simplement parce que t'en a envie ou bien parce que tu estimes qu'ils pourraient se faire de l'argent.
> Par contre un gouvernement se doit de faire appliquer la loi, et tlcharger reste illgal, mme si mes connaissances me laisse perplexe vis  vis de cette loi je comprend pourquoi elle existe.


Si je te dis que j'achterai le produit TOTO et que d'autres personnes pensent comme moi c'est bien qu'il y a un march. 

Aprs c'est pas parce que les industriels arrivent  faire voter des lois dans leur intrt et contre celui de l'ensemble des consommateurs et y compris contre celui des artistes que c'est lgitime pour autant et que je dois me faire racketter en disant merci monsieur.

Il y a un troisime point c'est que ce march est certainement beaucoup moins vaste que celui bas sur les supports physiques. Il est certain que vendre un .avi d'un film  20 euros a va pas passer.
La technologie actuelle fait que leur mtier a beaucoup moins de sens. 

Va-t-on limiter notre capacit de diffusion pour nourrir quelques parasites ? Le financement de la cration est un problme diffrent. Il faut vraiment faire la diffrence entre les diteurs et les crateurs. S'il y avait une vrai concurrence dans ce milieu, un diteur se serait empar du march pour tuer ses concurrents ds le dbut de l'internet haut dbit. C'est pas le cas.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Nous sommes les consummateurs, l'industruie doit proposer c'est qu'on veut, c'est pas  nous de nous adapter  ce qu'ils veulent.


Non mais tu rves? Et si demain quelqu'un voudra de la mthadone en pharmacie, l'industrie devra satisfaire sa demande?  ::roll:: 




> S'ils proposent pas, on va les trouver d'ailleurs, et les seulles qui perdent s'est l'industrie et les artistes. Mais a ne les interet pas...


Ben tu enfreint une loi au passage, c'est a la diffrence.

----------


## Marc_27

> Pourquoi tu dis que tu peux pas couter tes chansons o tu veux?


Je parlais des DRM's...

----------


## dams78

> Je parlais des DRM's...


Je suis comme toi et  mon avis Marco46 je ne souhaite pas avoir des DRM, du coup je n'ai jamais achet des mp3 avec. En revanche quand j'ai appris que certains sites proposaient des musiques libres de DRM et  des prix convenable j'ai t voir ce qu'ils proposaient (et j'ai achet certains titres mme).
C'est malheureux que l'offre ne sois pas plus dvelopp et accessible mais c'est comme a, ce n'est pas une raison de excuser le tlchargement, car honntement comment voulez vous concurrencer le tlchargement?

----------


## Mdinoc

> car honntement comment voulez vous concurrencer le tlchargement?


Avec une mthode qui n'aline pas les utilisateurs lgitimes (s'il en reste encore).

Car dans l'tat actuel, les DRMs intrusifs _fabriquent_ les pirates.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Aprs c'est pas parce que les industriels arrivent  faire voter des lois dans leur intrt


C'est marrant, je savais pas qu'il y a 300 ans, il y avait dj des industriels qui ont vot la loi du copyright dans leur propre intrt...  ::mouarf::  L'histoire alternative par Marco46, quand tu nous tiens...  ::roll:: 




> et contre celui de l'ensemble des consommateurs et y compris contre celui des artistes que c'est lgitime pour autant et que je dois me faire racketter en disant merci monsieur.


Depuis quand acheter du contenu = racketer?  :8O: 




> Va-t-on limiter notre capacit de diffusion pour nourrir quelques parasites ?


Aha, donc faire des campagnes de pub, tourner des clips et toussa, c'est de l'activit qui sert  rien et qui doit pas tre incluse dans le prix du CD? Intressant...  ::roll::

----------


## Marc_27

> Si je te dis que j'achterai le produit TOTO et que d'autres personnes pensent comme moi c'est bien qu'il y a un march. 
> 
> Aprs c'est pas parce que les industriels arrivent  faire voter des lois dans leur intrt et contre celui de l'ensemble des consommateurs et y compris contre celui des artistes que c'est lgitime pour autant et que je dois me faire racketter en disant merci monsieur.
> 
> Il y a un troisime point c'est que ce march est certainement beaucoup moins vaste que celui bas sur les supports physiques. Il est certain que vendre un .avi d'un film  20 euros a va pas passer.
> La technologie actuelle fait que leur mtier a beaucoup moins de sens. 
> 
> Va-t-on limiter notre capacit de diffusion pour nourrir quelques parasites ? Le financement de la cration est un problme diffrent. Il faut vraiment faire la diffrence entre les diteurs et les crateurs. S'il y avait une vrai concurrence dans ce milieu, un diteur se serait empar du march pour tuer ses concurrents ds le dbut de l'internet haut dbit. C'est pas le cas.


+1
Tu peux aussi y ajouter les forfaits pour tlcharger des chansons  5-10/mois, sans DRM, musique de qualit et facille  trouver (sans avoir besoin de passer pour P2P, DDL, etc, o chaque fichier  une qualit diffrent, un nom diffrent, TAG's, etc...)

Mais au lieu d'investir, inover leur modele de business et attirer leur publique, ils ne font rien, ils ne font que crier et dire: on perd de l'argent  cause des tlchargements (qui n'est pas confirm), on ne va rien faire pendant qui les gens tlchargent  ::cry::   ::cry:: 

Et pendant ce temps, qu'est-ce que c'est passe?

Les consommateurs et les futurs consommateurs vont vers la "piratarie", parce que c'est vraiment meilleur et personne les chasse comme un criminal,  cause de 1 CD tlcharg... ::scarymov::

----------


## dams78

> +1
> Tu peux aussi y ajouter les forfaits pour tlcharger des chansons  5-10/mois, sans DRM, musique de qualit et facille  trouver (sans avoir besoin de passer pour P2P, DDL, etc, o chaque fichier  une qualit diffrent, un nom diffrent, TAG's, etc...)
> 
> Mais au lieu d'investir, inover leur modele de business et attirer leur publique, ils ne font rien, ils ne font que crier et dire: on perd de l'argent  cause des tlchargements (qui n'est pas confirm), on ne va rien faire pendant qui les gens tlchargent


Mais qu'est ce qu'il te dit qu'avec un tel forfait ils vont rentrer dans leur frais?
Et surtout pourquoi est ce que je payerai alors que je peux avoir la mme chose gratuitement? Vu la popularit de la loi, les gens en ont rien  faire d'tre dans la lgalit (il me semble).

----------


## Marco46

> C'est marrant, je savais pas qu'il y a 300 ans, il y avait dj des industriels qui ont vot la loi du copyright dans leur propre intrt...  L'histoire alternative par Marco46, quand tu nous tiens...


Je parlais des merdes du style HADOPI videmment.





> Depuis quand acheter du contenu = racketer?


20/30 euros pour un CD c'est du racket, j'ai pas d'autres mots. En tout cas c'est l'effet que a me fait.




> Aha, donc faire des campagnes de pub, tourner des clips et toussa, c'est de l'activit qui sert  rien et qui doit pas tre incluse dans le prix du CD? Intressant...


Ils grent leur business comme ils veulent. C'est pas parce qu'ils font n'importe quoi avec leur fric que je dois payer pour leurs conneries. Il y a une technologie qui existe pour proposer du contenu et cette techno est quasi gratuite  la copie. Qu'on me propose cette techno et qu'on me fasse payer pour financer la cration et le service de distribution mais pas la Star Ac. Merci. Je demande pas la lune bordel, je demande  pas me faire largir le derrire, c'est trop demand ?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Je parlais des merdes du style HADOPI videmment.


La "merde style HADOPI" est une tentative de respecter la loi sur le copyright. OK, on peut dire que la tentative est un peu rate, il faut le reconnatre, quoique  cot du DMCA ( ne pas confondre avec le YMCA  ::mouarf:: ) on est pas encore trop mal lotis. Mais a change pas le fait que la situation actuelle n'arrange pas beaucoup de monde (sauf les gens qui tlchargent des albums entiers gratuitement).




> 20/30 euros pour un CD c'est du racket, j'ai pas d'autres mots. En tout cas c'est l'effet que a me fait.


Une fois que tu prends en compte le marketing, les cots de prod et la rmunration de l'artiste (si-si), ils doit rester aux majors de mmoire ~20% de marge, ce qui n'est pas excessif.




> Ils grent leur business comme ils veulent. C'est pas parce qu'ils font n'importe quoi avec leur fric que je dois payer pour leurs conneries.


OK, voyons a sous un autre angle. On va supposer que tu es dveloppeur et que tu cris des logiciel. A ce titre, tu fais des campagnes de comm', tu va/organises des salons etc... Ca te choque? Je pense que non.

Et l t'as un client qui dit "Non mais attendez, ces gens-l ils claquent leur thune en conneries (cf. salons, comm' etc...), je veux pas payer pour leurs conneries, je vais copier leur logiciel sur le net." Tu en penses quoi?




> je demande  pas me faire largir le derrire, c'est trop demand ?


Tu fais ce que tu veux, ta vie prive ne nous regarde pas.  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lung

> Une fois que tu prends en compte le marketing, les cots de prod et la rmunration de l'artiste (si-si), ils doit rester aux majors de mmoire ~20% de marge, ce qui n'est pas excessif.


Je serais curieux d'avoir les chiffres exacts et officiels.

----------


## Rayek

> Une fois que tu prends en compte le marketing, les cots de prod et la rmunration de l'artiste (si-si), ils doit rester aux majors de mmoire ~20% de marge, ce qui n'est pas excessif.


Sauf que le DVD/CD sort pan 15/16 direct(25 pour les collectors), puis 1an aprs il est  4 dans des packs voir en solo aussi.
Pourquoi ne pas sortir direct  4 le DVD/CD ? (surtout sur les films dj rentabiliss ex: Avatar qui a t plein tarif un bon moment)

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Je serais curieux d'avoir les chiffres exacts et officiels.


J'avais tudi la question il y a quelques annes donc mes chiffres doivent plus tre trs frais, mais de mmoire tu avais ~20% de marge directe (sur laquelle faut payer les cots indirects aprs). Aprs, un CD reste un CD a doit pas beaucoup varier au fil des annes.

Aprs, ce qui nerve surtout les gens c'est que une fois le CD produit, le cot marginal est trs faible, mais c'est une autre question.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Sauf que le DVD/CD sort pan 15/16 direct(25 pour les collectors), puis 1an aprs il est  4 dans des packs voir en solo aussi.
> Pourquoi ne pas sortir direct  4 le DVD/CD


Parce que si tu le sors direct  4, c'est pas dit que tu le rentabilises.

La premire srie sert  amortir tous les cots fixes. Aprs effectivement, tu peux sortir un CD  4, parce que t'as dj couvert tous les cots fixes et tu n'as plus qu' couvrir le cot marginal du CD.

Aprs on peut se dire "oui mais si on le sort direct  4, on en vendra plus", mais avec le tlchargement omniprsent, je conois volontiers que les producteurs veulent pas se mouiller...

----------


## Marc_27

> Mais qu'est ce qu'il te dit qu'avec un tel forfait ils vont rentrer dans leur frais?
> Et surtout pourquoi est ce que je payerai alors que je peux avoir la mme chose gratuitement? Vu la popularit de la loi, les gens en ont rien  faire d'tre dans la lgalit (il me semble).


Surement il ne sera pas tout le monde qui va arrter de tlcharger (a n'arrivera jamais), mais au moins il ne vont plus perdre des clients (comme moi) et beaucoup des gens qui passent par P2P, DDL, etc, changeraient  cause de la qualit, facilit, organisation, la lgalit, etc... I n'as aucun rapport avec HADOPI. 

Il faut comprendre que le business ne va jamais tre comme avant. Les gens vont toujours acheter les CDs qu'ils aiment plus et vont toujours tlcharger ces qu'elles n'allaient jamais acheter, et seulement parce que c'est gratuit, point. Vous pouvez tre contre, citer n'importe quelle loi pour justifier l'injustifiable, mais personne ne va jamais changer a. 

Ils gagneraient bien plus en s'adapter, comme beaucoup d'autres ont dj fait, qu'avec cette chasse vers ces propres consommateurs. Comme j'ai dj dit avant, j'achetais beaucoup des CDs, vraiment beaucoup. Aujourd'hui je suis vraiment contre, cette une question de principes, je trouve qui c'est trop. Si j'achte 4, 5 CDs par mois (voire 6), et par contre je tlcharge quelques 20 chansons pour en connaitre (quelques unes qui je n'achterais jamais, d'autres oui), parce que j'aime la musique et je ne peux pas tout acheter, ils vont couper mon accs internet, me facturer 50 000 avec un procs pour tre l'exemple? SVP, le bon sens est o l??? *C'est injustifiable!*

----------


## el_socio

> Une fois que tu prends en compte le marketing, les cots de production et la rmunration de l'artiste (si-si), ils doit rester aux majors de mmoire ~20% de marge, ce qui n'est pas excessif.


Je mtais intress  la question moi aussi, et jtais arrive  peu prs au mme rsultat. En vrit, dans le dtail, cela dpend beaucoup en fonction des diteurs et des artistes (les contrats sont tous trs diffrents).
J'tais arrive  un rsultat, grosso modo (vraiment trs grosso modo), de:
. Sur un CD, l'diteur rcupre environ 50%, le distributeur 20%, l'tat 10%, et l'artiste 20%.
. Sur les 50% rcupres par l'diteur, il y a environ 60% de frais (promotion, enregistrement (le plus souvent ce n'est pas l'diteur qui s'en occupe mais c'est presque toujours lui qui paie), fabrication, etc. ), ce qui fait que l'diteur gagne environ 20% du prix total.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> . Sur les 50% recuperes par l'editeur, il y a environ 60% de frais (promotion, enregistrement (le plus souvent ce n'est pas l'editeur qui s'en occupe mais c'est presque toujours lui qui paie), fabrication, etc. ), ce qui fait que l'editeur gagne environ 20% du prix total.


Non-non justement  :;): 
Il a 20% de marge directe mais il a toutes les autres charges indirectes derrire, les frais financiers etc...

Et 20% de marge directe c'est moins que par exemple un contrat de mise  disposition de personnel informatique, mais bizarrement a tout le monde l'oublie  ::mouarf::

----------


## dams78

> 20/30 euros pour un CD c'est du racket, j'ai pas d'autres mots. En tout cas c'est l'effet que a me fait.


Sauf qu'un album c'est 16... Je sais j'en achte de temps en temps.




> Sauf que le DVD/CD sort pan 15/16 direct (25 pour les collectors), puis 1an aprs il est  4 dans des packs voir en solo aussi.
> Pourquoi ne pas sortir direct  4 le DVD/CD ? (surtout sur les films dj rentabiliss ex: Avatar qui a t plein tarif un bon moment)


Ca c'est leur choix j'ai envie de dire, peut tre que c'est parce qu'il y a des frais dont on na pas conscience, peut tre que c'est pour se faire un max de tunes. Je sais juste que si je trouve a trop cher, je nachte pas!!!




> Surement il ne sera pas tout le monde qui va arrt de tlcharger (a n'arrivera jamais), mais au moins ils ne vont plus perdre des clients (comme moi) et beaucoup des gens qui passent par P2P, DDL, etc, changeraient  cause de la qualit, facilit, organisation, la lgalit, etc... I n'as aucun rapport avec HADOPI. 
> 
> Il faut comprendre que le business ne va jamais tre comme avant. Les gens vont toujours acheter les CDs qu'ils aiment plus et vont toujours tlcharger ces qu'elles n'allaient jamais acheter, et seulement parce que c'est gratuit, point. Vous pouvez tre contre, citer n'importe quelle loi pour justifier l'injustifiable, mais personne ne va jamais changer a. 
> 
> Ils gagneraient bien plus en s'adapter, comme beaucoup d'autres ont dj fait, qu'avec cette chasse vers ces propres consommateurs. Comme j'ai dj dit avant, j'achetais beaucoup des CDs, vraiment beaucoup. Aujourd'hui je suis vraiment contre, cette une question de principes, je trouve qui c'est trop. Si j'achte 4, 5 CDs par mois (voire 6), et par contre je tlcharge quelques 20 chansons pour en connaitre (quelques unes qui je n'achterais jamais, d'autres oui), parce que j'aime la musique et je ne peux pas tout acheter, ils vont couper mon accs internet, me facturer 50 000 avec un procs pour tre l'exemple? SVP, le bon sens est o l??? *C'est injustifiable!*


Le problme c'est qu'ici il s'agit de faire appliquer la loi, tu n'as pas le droit d'obliger quelqu'un  te donner gratuitement le fruit de son travail, pour moi c'est juste a dont il s'agit.
Quand  la licence globale sans un systme comme Hadopi elle ne pourrait jamais fonctionner. Tu le dis toi mme hormis la lgalit il n'y a aucune diffrence entre les deux systmes...
Maintenant depuis quelques temps on voit apparatre des offres intressantes de VOD, musiques illimit (deezer), etc. Donc peut tre (c'est mme sr) que a va continuer.

----------


## Marco46

> Maintenant depuis quelques temps on voit apparatre des offres intressantes de VOD, musiques illimit (deezer), etc. Donc peut tre (c'est mme sr) que a va continuer.


Deezer une offre intressante ???  :8O: 

Alors l effectivement on nest pas du tout dans le mme monde. Deezer c'est le must dans l'arnaque. Tu payes un abonnement pour * louer*  de la musique. Une fois que ton abonnement est termin tu n'as plus rien.

Le modle de location est celui qu'ils veulent nous imposer de force pour remplacer la vente physique. C'est encore plus une arnaque que la vente physique. Il faut absolument refuser a. La technologie ne sert pas qu' enrichir un petit nombre, elle doit servir aussi  rendre l'accs  la culture moins couteuse et plus facile.

EDIT : 16 c'est encore beaucoup trop cher. Et la dernire fois que j'ai offert un CD (c'tait ya pfiou au moins 5 ans) j'en ai pris pour 30 euros.




> OK, voyons a sous un autre angle. On va supposer que tu es dveloppeur et que tu cris des logiciels. A ce titre, tu fais des campagnes de communications, tu va/organises des salons etc... Ca te choque? Je pense que non.
> 
> Et l t'as un client qui dit "Non mais attendez, ces gens-l ils claquent leur thune en conneries (cf. salons, communications  etc...), je ne veux pas payer pour leurs conneries, je vais copier leur logiciel sur le net." Tu en penses quoi?


Utiliser une logiciel pirat pour son activit commerciale l je suis contre. De mme qu'utiliser de la musique dans un bar ou une boite sans reverser de droits d'auteurs de je suis contre.

Pirater un soft pour une utilisation non commerciale ne me choque pas.

Mais je ne suis pas un capitaliste/cupide pathologique comme certains.

----------


## Rayek

> Ca c'est leur choix j'ai envie de dire, peut tre que c'est parce qu'il y a des frais dont on a pas conscience, peut tre que c'est pour se faire un max de tunes. Je sais juste que si je trouve a trop cher, j'achte pas!!!


Bin mon choix a va tre de pirater en attendant qu'ils soient moins cher.

De plus l'arrive de la dmatrialisation me plait de moins en moins.
C'est pratique d'un cot car moins de boites/boitiers/pochettes/etc... dans les placards/tagres mais les conditions d'utilisations me freinent fortement.
Ex: Sur PS3, quand tu achtes sur le PSN, tu n'as le droit qu' 5 download du mme jeux/DLC aprs faut encore payer....  ::roll::

----------


## Marc_27

> Le problme c'est qu'ici il s'agit de faire appliquer la loi, tu n'as pas le droit d'obliger quelqu'un  te donner gratuitement le fruit de son travail, pour moi c'est juste a dont il s'agit.


Je suis tout  fait d'accord toi. J'achetais les CD parce que je l'aimais bien et je voudrais les avoir,  cause des avantages du CD par raport aux MP3 (qualit, images, paroles, etc...), donc je ne prennais rien sans payer. Le truc qui vous ne comprenes pas c'est qu'avant, on pouvait pas ecouter le CD avant de l'acheter, pour voir s'il plasait ou pas (avant aussi le pouvoir d'achat c'tait plus  grand). Aujourd'hui on peux le tlcharger pour voir s'il vaut l'argent ou pas. Je suis un criminal  cause de a? Je dois avoir ma connection coup? Je ne pense pas...

En plus, je voudrais connaitre l'artiste qui ne veut pas que son travail soit divulgu. Ils savent qui leur revenu ne viens que des CDs (c'est que un petit morceau de ses revenus). Tous ces lois n'ont aucun rapport avec le tracail des artistes, tu peux tre sure l. Elles ont un rapport avec la volont des majors, qui ne veulent pas changer.




> Maintenant depuis quelques temps on voit apparatre des offres intressantes de VOD, musiques illimt (deezer), ect. donc peut tre (c'est mme sr) que a va continuer.


Deezer c'est bien mais je partage l'opinion de *Marco46*.
En plus, je suis voyager hors France et je ne pouvais ni couter des chansons (je n'ai pas l'offre premiun).




> Quand  la licence globale sans un systme comme Hadopi elle ne pourrait jamais fonctionner. Tu le dis toi mme hormis la lgalit il n'y a aucune diffrence entre les deux systmes...


T'oublies l qui mme aujourd'hui les "pirates" payent pour tlcharger (VPN, Megaupload, USENET, etc, sans dire les dons vers le sites qui mettent les liens sur la NET). Cette  dire qui les gens sont prts  payer un valeur raisonable pour leur musique. *Il faut revoir leur systeme de business, c'est a le point.* Leur modle est dpass et les lois de copyright changent  leur volont (avant je pouvais distribuer un CD sans avoir du profit). 

Le problme n'est pas le tlchargement, le problme sont les majors qui se sont arrts depuis plus de 10 ans dj.

----------


## dams78

> Deezer une offre intressante ??? 
> 
> Alors l effectivement on nest pas du tout dans le mme monde. Deezer c'est le must dans l'arnaque. Tu payes un abonnement pour * louer*  de la musique. Une fois que ton abonnement est termin tu n'as plus rien.
> 
> Le modle de location est celui qu'ils veulent nous imposer de force pour remplacer la vente physique. C'est encore plus une arnaque que la vente physique. Il faut absolument refuser a. La technologie ne sert pas qu' enrichir un petit nombre, elle doit servir aussi  rendre l'accs  la culture moins couteuse et plus facile.
> 
> EDIT : 16 c'est encore beaucoup trop cher. Et la dernire fois que j'ai offert un CD (c'tait ya pfiou au moins 5 ans) j'en ai pris pour 30 euros.
> 
> 
> ...


J'avais cit deezer parce que je pensais que tu pouvais tlcharger les musiques, mais sinon je suis d'accord avec toi que la location c'est pas le top sauf si le prix est vraiment avantageux (genre quelques euros). Mais bon ce que je voulais dire c'est que des offres existent et surtout se dmocratise et a c'est bon signe, je trouve.




> Bin mon choix a va tre de pirater en attendant qu'ils soient moins cher.


Mais comme on dit il faut assumer les consquences de ces choix...

----------


## Rayek

> J'avais cit deezer parce que je pensais que tu pouvais tlcharger les musiques, mais sinon je suis d'accord avec toi que la location c'est pas le top sauf si le prix est vraiment avantageux (genre quelques euros). Mais bon ce que je voulais dire c'est que des offres existent et surtout se dmocratise et a c'est bon signe, je trouve.


Bof niveau dmocratisation des offres, dans chacune tu subis un ou plusieurs des points suivants :
- Pas propritaire de ce que tu achtes
- Pas de possibilits de lire/voir/couter les fichiers autres que sur le PC/MAC o tu les as acheter
- Limitation dans le temps sur l'utilisation
- Prix identiques  celui de la version matrielle
- etc ...




> Mais comme on dit il faut assumer les consquences de ces choix...


Pas de problme pour cela, et je ne pense pas qu'en tlchargeant je fasse du mal  tous les artistes avec mes 400 DVD originaux, 100 CD audio, 300 ou 400 jeux orignaux sur les diffrentes plateformes que j'ai.

----------


## Marc_27

> Pas de problme pour cela, et je ne pense pas qu'en tlchargeant je fasse du mal  tous les artistes avec mes 400 DVD originaux, 100 CD audio, 300 ou 400 jeux orignaux sur les diffrentes plateformes que j'ai.


Il serait beaucoup plus avantageux pour eux de faire des forfaits entre 10 et 30 pour tlcharger des MP3 officiels  et mettre de la pub pour acheter un bon CD (qualit suprieure, paroles, plusieurs versions pour collectionner) qu'ils gagneraient l'abonnement, plus La vente des CD's, les pubs tiers, les autres produits drivs, etc.. 

C'est facile  voir qu'ils peuvent continuer toujours  gagner beaucoup d'argent.

Par contre, on voit ces processus et ces lois chres, compltement disproportionnelles et inefficaces, dont le seule effet est de tuer les propres consommateurs, les gens qu'aiment couter de la musique est par ironie sont les gens qu'achtent plus de CD's! Les gouvernements, au lieu de faire la chose marcher, se sont achets par ce lobby qui n'arrive pas  grer leur propre business.

La culture de tlcharger beaucoup et pas chre est dj l, elle ne va pas changer. Ils devraient y entrer et changer leur modle, comme tous les autres on dj fait. 

Mon exemple peut ne pas tre parfait mais cet un exemple de business online possible, et je suis sure qu'apporterait beaucoup d'argent. Je vraiment ne comprends pas o est la difficult de faire quelque chose dcente l. 

Avant de condamner tous les pirates, dire ils sont en train de tuer la cration, les artistes, soit redire tout qu'est dit par les majors, et donc par le gouvernement, il faut arrter et rflchir si n'est pas l'autre cot qui ne sait pas faire du business online. Il faut arrter de supporter les majors. Sont eux qui sont en train de ne pas profiter de la technologie et de faire du profit! Pour ne pas si rinventer, ils coupent le plus trivial, c'est--dire les "pirates" et ce dit, tous doivent suivre leur volont, parce que (le plus terrible de tout) c'est leur musique!  ::bravo::

----------


## ManusDei

> Deezer une offre intressante ??? 
> 
> Alors l effectivement on nest pas du tout dans le mme monde. Deezer c'est le must dans l'arnaque. Tu payes un abonnement pour * louer*  de la musique. Une fois que ton abonnement est termin tu n'as plus rien.


Y a une trs grosse partie gratuite, a permet de se faire un avis sur la musique en question (y a rien de Led Zeppelin, mais qui a besoin de deezer pour se faire un avis sur Led Zeppzlin ?).





> Sauf qu'un album c'est 16... Je sais j'en achte de temps en temps.


En dehors des offres spciales,  la FNAC (a reste une rfrence) ou Cultura c'est plutt 23 l'album. Ensuite a dpend peut-tre du style de musique achet.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je mtais intress  la question moi aussi, et jtais arrive  peu prs au mme rsultat. En vrit, dans le dtail, cela dpend beaucoup en fonction des diteurs et des artistes (les contrats sont tous trs diffrents).
> J'tais arrive  un rsultat, grosso modo (vraiment trs grosso modo), de:
> . Sur un CD, l'diteur rcupre environ 50%, le distributeur 20%, l'tat 10%, et l'artiste 20%.
> . Sur les 50% rcupres par l'diteur, il y a environ 60% de frais (promotion, enregistrement (le plus souvent ce n'est pas l'diteur qui s'en occupe mais c'est presque toujours lui qui paie), fabrication, etc. ), ce qui fait que l'diteur gagne environ 20% du prix total.


Pour ceux que a intresse, un lien

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Pour ceux que a intresse, un lien


Si on ignore le dlire du journaliste qui s'est visiblement fch avec la compta et la gestion dans sa jeunesse, on obtient la chose suivante:
 - Sur les 100% de la vente du CD, on a 52% qui vont  la maison de disque.
 - Sur ce qui va  la maison de disque, la marge d'exploitation est de 17%.
Globalement donc la marge d'exploit' est donc de 8,84%

Maintenant, on sait pas ce que le journaliste a voulu dire, mais chez moi, il y a d'autres dpenses aprs la marge d'exploitation (frais financiers notamment). Donc  la louche, on se retrouve peut-tre  5-6%. Pas franchement de quoi fouetter un chat.

Donc bon, tout le monde rle sur les majors (qui sont aussi des petits producteurs des fois), par contre, la part de la distribution ne choque visiblement personne.  ::roll::

----------


## Mdinoc

N'y a-t-il pas des majors qui sont galement propritaires de certains distributeurs, ou une arnaque de ce genre?

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Si on ignore le dlire du journaliste qui s'est visiblement fch avec la compta et la gestion dans sa jeunesse, on obtient la chose suivante:
>  - Sur les 100% de la vente du CD, on a 52% qui vont  la maison de disque.
>  - Sur ce qui va  la maison de disque, la marge d'exploitation est de 17%.
> Globalement donc la marge d'exploit' est donc de 8,84%
> 
> Maintenant, on sait pas ce que le journaliste a voulu dire, mais chez moi, il y a d'autres dpenses aprs la marge d'exploitation (frais financiers notamment). Donc  la louche, on se retrouve peut-tre  5-6%. Pas franchement de quoi fouetter un chat.
> 
> Donc bon, tout le monde rle sur les majors (qui sont aussi des petits producteurs des fois), par contre, la part de la distribution ne choque visiblement personne.


Heu, c'est l que je voulais en venir, en laissant chacun faire le calcul soit mme. 
Donc, les mchants majors qui s'en mettent plein les poches... bof !  ::ccool::

----------


## Marc_27

Pour rflchir un peu sur qui est en train de tuer la cration, les mauvais "pirates" ou les ayant-droits avec leurs lois:

Voici quelques exemples d'offres d'abonnement illimits, toujours refus aveuglement par les ayant-droits (qu'aprs plus de 10 ans n'ont rien voulu faire sauf  ::cry::  et dire que les "pirates" tuent l'industrie de la culture):

Le cas  Deezer:



> Autour de ce nouveau modle conomique, Deezer a pour ambition dtre rentable au premier semestre 2010 pour tendre son offre premium  linternational. Deezer devrait dgager pas moins de 6 millions deuros de chiffre daffaires cette anne en y ajoutant les revenus gnrs par "100 000 abonns  Deezer Premium" esprs par le site dici  fin 2010. Sur 9,90 euros mensuels, 6 euros iront donc aux ayant-droit, rpartis en fonction de la part de march des maisons de disques.


Smartorrent:



> Considr comme l'un des principaux trackers BitTorrent franais avec plus de 1,7 million d'inscrits, Smartorrent propose pour 5 euros par mois un compte VPN pour chapper  la riposte gradue. Pour cela, l'abonn peut masquer l'adresse IP de son fournisseur d'accs  Internet par celle des serveurs du VPN. Torrentfreak, qui rapporte la nouvelle, indique que ces derniers sont localiss au Canada.
> 
> Selon l'un des responsables du projet, pas moins de 2 500 internautes ont achet un compte depuis septembre, date  laquelle le service SmartVPN a t lanc. "De mon point de vue, [le gouvernement franais] a mieux  faire en France que de pourchasser les tlchargeurs" a-t-il expliqu.


Spotfy:



> En 2010, le site a 7 millions d'utilisateurs en Europe dont 250 000 abonns payants


Si on mets dans ce liste tous les autres sites de DDL, VPNs, etc (tous payants)..., on  des milliards d'euros qui sont en train d'aller vers beaucoup du monde, sauf pour les artistes (sauf pour des peu d'offres pas trop intressantes officielles comme Deezer ou MusicMe qui font de la location/ coute online des morceaux)

*C'est--dire, tous font du profit avec les nouvelles technologies, sauf les artistes et crateurs.*

Je laisse donc la question: qui se trompe l, *tous* ou les ayant-droits/ majors?
C'est pour a qui je dis: Ils doivent changer, pas tout le reste de la plante.

Et a qui a un minimum d'ouverture, cet excellent article.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Visiblement, y a un truc qui ne colle pas chez vous ! 

Je ne vrifie mme pas ce que tu dus Marc_27, je m'en moque comme de l'an zro. 

Que les ayants-droits, les majors, les artistes se trompent n'est pas le problme. 
Que l'industrie du disque (CD/DVD/BlueRay ou autres) soit dpasse, dmode, n'est pas le problme.

Le tlchargement d'uvres sans acquitter les droits, est illgal. 
Cette phrase est la ralit, et la seule existante. C'est comme cela. 

Vous avez le droit de trouver cela injuste, anormal, bancal, dcal, dpass, blabla blabla,  a n'y change rien. La loi est la loi. Si vous ne la respectez pas, vous tes des "hors la loi" et vous pouvez tre sanctionns ! 
Que le loi soit bonne ou mauvaise, qu'elle soit adapte ou pas, n'est pas le problme. C'est la loi ! 
Elle sera peut-tre change, peut-tre remplace par une autre, et dans ce cas, la nouvelle loi devra tre respecte que a plaise ou non, et les contrevenants seront toujours susceptibles d'tre sanctionns !

----------


## dams78

Si demain je propose une version pirate d'un logiciel pour deux fois moins cher, est ce que l'diteur doit s'aligner sur mon prix?

----------


## Jipt

Salut.

Ton truc n'est pas complet...



> (...) Que le loi soit bonne ou mauvaise, qu'elle soit adapte ou pas, n'est pas le problme. C'est la loi ! 
> Elle sera peut-tre change, peut-tre remplace par une autre, et dans ce cas, la nouvelle loi devra tre respecte que a plaise ou non, et les contrevenants seront toujours susceptibles d'tre sanctionns !


Je ne connais aucune femme sanctionne pour porter un pantalon, il est interdit de tlphoner en conduisant, les clignotants sont obligatoires, j'en passe et des meilleures.

Alors oui, la loi c'est la loi, et le jeu c'est de contourner la loi.
C'est comme a, c'est le monde, c'est la vie.

----------


## bombseb

> Visiblement, y a un truc qui ne colle pas chez vous ! 
> 
> Je ne vrifie mme pas ce que tu dus Marc_27, je m'en moque comme de l'an zro. 
> 
> Que les ayants-droits, les majors, les artistes se trompent n'est pas le problme. 
> Que l'industrie du disque (CD/DVD/BlueRay ou autres) soit dpasse, dmode, n'est pas le problme.
> 
> Le tlchargement d'uvres sans acquitter les droits, est illgal. 
> Cette phrase est la ralit, et la seule existante. C'est comme cela. 
> ...


la loi est la loi oui, mais quand une loi est respecte par personne, et qu'on a aucun moyen technique de la faire respecter, il est logique qu'on se pose les bonnes questions non ? tu preferrerais peut tre qu'on censure le web comme en chine ? ou que l'tat dpense des milliards en flicage sur internet ?

----------


## Rayek

> Je ne vrifie mme pas ce que tu dus Marc_27, je m'en moque comme de l'an zro.


Si tu refuses les arguments et la discussions des autres, ne vient plus dbattre ici et va sur une autre news.




> Si demain je propose une version pirate d'un logiciel pour deux fois moins cher, est ce que l'diteur doit s'aligner sur mon prix?


Si le logiciel se vend bien mieux qu'au tarif normal, faudrait peut tre qu'ils rflchissent un minimum et qu'ils revoient leurs politiques de vente.
Le gros problme c'est que ces industries ne se remettent pas en cause et refusent tous autres systmes ou solutions que les leurs.

Aprs, je ne cautionne pas du tout la revente de logiciel/musique/film "pirat".
Partage Oui, Revente Non

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Salut.
> 
> Ton truc n'est pas complet...
> 
> Je ne connais aucune femme sanctionne pour porter un pantalon, il est interdit de tlphoner en conduisant, les clignotants sont obligatoires, j'en passe et des meilleures.
> 
> Alors oui, la loi c'est la loi, et le jeu c'est de contourner la loi.
> C'est comme a, c'est le monde, c'est la vie.


La loi sur le port du pantalon par les femmes a t rcemment vu par l'assemble nationale qui a dcid de ne rien faire, car cette loi (datant de Napolon) est "dsute" (cf ici)

Pour le tlphone au volant, non seulement c'est interdit, sanctionn si on est pris, et carrment de l'inconscience (dbilit ?) de le faire ! 
Pour ce qui est des clignotants, mme pas je dis ce que je pense. De toute faon, la conduite en France est une honte ! Allez conduire en Allemagne ou en Autriche, l, c'est un vrai bonheur, les automobilistes Autrichiens sont des automobilistes, alors que les automobilistes franais sont des abrutis considrant les autres automobilistes comme des adversaires qu'il faut abattre !  ::calim2:: 

Et pour ta dernire remarque, je ne la commenterais pas, elle me parait incroyable !  :8O:

----------


## Marc_27

> Si demain je propose une version pirate d'un logiciel pour deux fois moins cher, est ce que l'diteur doit s'aligner sur mon prix?


Surement que non!




> Partage Oui, Revente Non


Le seule truc qui j'ai dit ce qui on a aujourd'hui plusieurs moyens d'acquerir le produit culture. Ces que *ce disent* tre les proprietaires de ce produit, au lieu d'utiliser la technologie disponible pour faire baisser les prix et ainsi captiver son publique n'ont pas l'envie de le faire (je doute qu'ils n'ont pas la capacit). 

Alors on doit se priver d'une chose universel, qu'est l depuis le debut de l'humanit  cause de la manque de volont de quelques parasites qu'ont le pouvoir de faire ces dites lois?




> Le tlchargement d'uvres sans acquitter les droits, est illgal. 
> Cette phrase est la ralit, et la seule existante. C'est comme cela.


Dsol mais il n'est pas la seule existente. Celle-l il n'est que ton avis (malhereusement)

Jusqu' 199_, 200_, il tait tout  fait permis de copier et divulguer des ouvres sans avoir du profit (c'est bien crit sur tous mes CD's, DVD's et mme VHS's). Aprs le profit des majors a commenc  chuter et ils ont dit (*sans aucun etude*) que c'tait faute de la "piratage" sur l'internet. Et l on voit des lois changer d'une faison nacturel, sans aucunne rflction et sans que presque personne se rends compte  la seule volont des ayant-droits, et tout a en mom de la cration. En plus *ils refusent tout tude que dit le contraire...*

EDIT: ils auraient *peut-tre*  (peut-tre  parce que je pense que c'est pas hors loi) le droit de critiquer la "piratage" si au moins ils faisaient quelque chose pour changer, avec le respect que leur publique merite. Aujourd'hui ils ne font que favoriser tout a.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> il est interdit de tlphoner en conduisant, les clignotants sont obligatoires


Et tu te demandes pourquoi c'est interdit de tlphoner au volant?  :8O: 

J'espre que tu n'auras pas d'occasion de te rendre compte de ton erreur...  ::roll:: 




> Alors oui, la loi c'est la loi, et le jeu c'est de contourner la loi.
> C'est comme a, c'est le monde, c'est la vie.


Ben si tu contournes la loi, l'tat va jouer  un jeu qui consiste  te sanctionner  ::mouarf::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Jusqu' 199_, 200_, il tait tout  fait permis de copier et divulguer des ouvres sans avoir du profit (c'est bien crit sur tous mes CD's, DVD's et mme VHS's).


De mmoire tu avais le droit de diffuser l'uvre dans le cercle familial et tu avais le droit de faire une copie prive *du moment que tu possdais l'original*.

----------


## Marco46

> Visiblement, y a un truc qui ne colle pas chez vous ! 
> 
> Je ne vrifie mme pas ce que tu dus Marc_27, je m'en moque comme de l'an zro. 
> 
> Que les ayants-droits, les majors, les artistes se trompent n'est pas le problme. 
> Que l'industrie du disque (CD/DVD/BlueRay ou autres) soit dpasse, dmode, n'est pas le problme.
> 
> Le tlchargement d'uvres sans acquitter les droits, est illgal. 
> Cette phrase est la ralit, et la seule existante. C'est comme cela. 
> ...


Si je suis ton raisonnement, les personnes qui ont dnonc des juifs pendant l'occupation n'ont rien  se reprocher ? Ben oui c'tait la loi. Et ils devaient obir  la loi sans se poser de question.

----------


## Marco46

> Si demain je propose une version pirate d'un logiciel pour deux fois moins cher, est ce que l'diteur doit s'aligner sur mon prix?


On t'a expliqu 25 000 milliards de fois qu'on parle d'changes non-marchands.  ::roll::

----------


## el_socio

Messieurs, il faut relativiser. La loi est la loi, certes... mais le soleil est le soleil, la maison est la maison, etc. On ne va pas loin avec ce type de tautologie.
Les lois de nos pays democratiques sont immensement complexes, et pour une grande partie inapplicable. En France par exemple, il y a une loi qui interdit de se reunir a plus de deux personnes dans le hall d'un immeuble. Ainsi donc, lorsque se rencontrent le facteur, la concierge et un habitant de l'immeuble, ils sont hors la loi. Combien de milliards de fois sont depassees les limites de vitesses sur les routes europeennes? Certaines sont sanctionnees, mais il n'est pas possible de toute les detecter. Et je ne pense pas qu'il existe un seul conducteur en europe qui n'ait jamais de sa vie depasse une limite de vitesse. On pourrait continuer ainsi a l'infini.
Au final, nous sommes tous hors la loi, d'une facon ou d'une autre.
Les lois ne sont pas dictees par une quelconque puissance naturelle omnipotente, elle sont le fruit de l'experience et des reflexions de generations d'etres humain. Elles sont integralement articficielles, et en tant que telle, modifiables. Et de fait, elles sont regulierement et continuellement modifiees.
La remise en question de la loi me parait partie integrante du processus democratique. C'est quelque non seulement de tres sain, mais surtout indispensable au fonctionnement de la republique.

----------


## Marc_27

> De mmoire tu avais le droit de diffuser l'uvre dans le cercle familial et tu avais le droit de faire une copie prive *du moment que tu possdais l'original*.


Voil, avant je possed la plus part de mes MP3 avec le CD original.

*Je tlcharge, j'coute et s'il valait l'argent je l'achetais. Je trouve qui c'est tout  fait raisonable.* Personne n'a pas l'argent d'acheter 10 CD's par mois pour les ecouter que 1 seule fois, dsol. Et si tu dis le contraire c'est parce que t'ecoutes pas de musique...

Aujourd'hui je n'achete plus parce que je ne vais jamais contribuer avec d'une industrie que ne fait que me mnacer, mme moi tant un consommateur rgulier de ses produits. Le jour o ils montrent plus de respect vers leur publique, j'acheterais encore une fois. 

Comme ont a dj dit, la musique va continuer avec ou sans ce lobby, on essaye l de trouver des solutions qu'ils devraient avoir dj fait depuis plus de 10 ans (solutions qui ne sont pas de tuer *les consommateurs*).

----------


## dams78

J'hallucine, je pensais qu'on allait me dire que mon exemple tait tout pourri, mais au lieu de a il semble normal de pirater un soft et le coupable n'est autre que l'diteur...
Vous tes quand mme bien plac pour savoir ce que reprsente le prix d'un logiciel : la R&D, la conception, la ralisation, la promo etc. Donc forcment le pirate peut le vendre moins cher puisque lui n'a pas tout a, lui au contraire la somme que vous lui donnez va directement dans sa poche, contrairement  l'diteur qui lui n'a que a marge.
Bon bah maintenant vous pouvez prendre cet exemple pour la musique, les seuls offres qu'on voit aujourd'hui "intressante" sont des offres illgales puisqu'elles ne finance pas du tout les artistes, promotion et cie, l'agent va directement dans la poche du gars qui a mont le serveur.
Alors maintenant ne dite pas : moi je suis pour la culture, et j'ai prix un abonnement, t'as vu je suis prt  payer : vous payer uniquement parce que l'offre gratuite (et illgale) es trop risqu  vos yeux.
Personnellement j'ai pas encore trouv d'offre lgale intressante alors j'attends... Quoi que j'ai trouv en faite : la mdiathque de ma ville, il me faut juste le temps d'y aller  ::): 




> Jusqu' 199_, 200_, il tait tout  fait permis de copier et divulguer des ouvres sans avoir du profit (c'est bien crit sur tous mes CD's, DVD's et mme VHS's). Aprs le profit des majors a commenc  chuter et ils ont dit (*sans aucun etude*) que c'tait faute de la "piratage" sur l'internet. Et l on voit des lois changer d'une faison nacturel, sans aucunne rflction et sans que presque personne se rends compte  la seule volont des ayant-droits, et tout a en mom de la cration. En plus *ils refusent tout tude que dit le contraire...*


L tu parles de la copie priv, qui est toujours d'actualit.
Maintenant il faut tre honnte, "le piratage" VHS n'est certainement pas comparable  ce qu'on connat actuellement.




> De mmoire tu avais le droit de diffuser l'uvre dans le cercle familial et tu avais le droit de faire une copie prive *du moment que tu possdais l'original*.


+1




> On t'a expliqu 25 000 milliards de fois qu'on parle d'changes non-marchands.


Oui mais quelle est la diffrence avec un logiciel pirat?

----------


## Jipt

> Et tu te demandes pourquoi c'est interdit de tlphoner au volant? 
> 
> J'espre que tu n'auras pas d'occasion de te rendre compte de ton erreur...


Dsol, pas compris ta remarque  ::cry:: 
Ceci tant, je ne me demande rien, c'tait juste un exemple de loi bafoue.




> Ben si tu contournes la loi, l'tat va jouer  un jeu qui consiste  te sanctionner


Bah, en fait, comme on dit souvent  il est interdit... _de se faire attraper_ ! ,  ::mrgreen::

----------


## dams78

> Personne n'a pas l'argent d'acheter 10 CD's par mois pour les ecouter que 1 seule fois, dsol.


Je trouve cettre phrase intressante, t'as pas les moyens donc tu tlcharges illgalement. Mais pourquoi? Encore si la musique tait quelques chose de vitale je pourrai comprendre (mais pas excuser) mais l on parle de loisirs...
Ces marrants comment les gens se donnent des droits et cherches  se dculpabiliser, cf la haine de gens vis  vis des majors.

----------


## Marco46

> Oui mais quelle est la diffrence avec un logiciel pirat?


Une personne qui pirate Photoshop pour faire mumuse  dformer des photos de ses amis et les leurs envoyer ne porte pas prjudice  Adobe. Il faut tre un intgriste fondamentaliste du droit d'auteur pour prtendre le contraire.

Une personne qui pirate Photoshop pour construire le design de son site web de eCommerce porte prjudice  Adobe parce qu'elle tire un revenu financier de l'utilisation de Photoshop en crant son site web. L il doit y avoir sanction.

Suis-je plus clair ?

----------


## Rayek

> Une personne qui pirate Photoshop pour faire mumuse  dformer des photos de ses amis et les leurs envoyer ne porte pas prjudice  Adobe. Il faut tre un intgriste fondamentaliste du droit d'auteur pour prtendre le contraire.
> 
> Une personne qui pirate Photoshop pour construire le design de son site web de eCommerce porte prjudice  Adobe parce qu'elle tire un revenu financier de l'utilisation de Photoshop en crant son site web. L il doit y avoir sanction.
> 
> Suis-je plus clair ?


De plus vu le tarif de photoshop, qui en tant que particulier a les moyens de l'acheter ?

Iil en est de mme avec les langages de programmation, pour ma part avec Delphi, je n'ai pas les moyens d'acheter la dernire version (2000) et pour pouvoir continuer  dvelopper, utiliser les dernires fonctionnalits et tre performant pour mon boulot, je suis bien oblig de pirater le logiciel car la version d'valuation de 30 jours qui est la seule disponible ne permet pas de progresser et de faire le tour de toutes les fonctionnalits.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Personne n'a pas l'argent d'acheter 10 CD's par mois pour les ecouter que 1 seule fois, dsol


C'est le genre de logique qu'adoptent les petits dlinquants en banlieue  ::roll:: 
"On a pas l'argent pour acheter <un truc> alors on va voler <le truc> ou d'autres trucs pour l'acheter." Sauf que le jour o tu te fais agresser ou cambrioler ben fatalement c'est beaucoup moins drle. -_-

La musique, a reste un produit de loisir, et la littrature mdicale ne fait pas encore mention d'un individu mort parce qu'il pouvait pas acheter de CD...  ::P: 

Mais bon c'est le problme des gnrations moderne, on leur a jamais dit "non", du coup ils considrent que s'ils ont envie d'un truc, ils doivent l'avoir...  ::roll::

----------


## el_socio

Dans ce debat sur le telechargement, il y a aussi un truc que je pense qu'il faut prendre en compte: les radios et les chaines tele ne font plus leur travail, et par consequent, pour des gens comme moi qui etions habitue, on a besoin de trouver des alternatives, et le telechargement en est une.
Je m'explique:
Quand j'avais 16 ans, j'adorais la musique. Dans mon petit village perdu dans la Sierra de Guadalajara, je n'avais pas grand chose d'autre a faire que d'ecouter de la musique. A cette epoque, en ecoutant la radio, on pouvais decouvrir tout plein de musiques differentes. Il y a avait des emissions de musique a la tele, qui faisaient passer des musiques de tout type.
Aujourd'hui, a la radio et a la tele (et je suis sur que c'est pareil en France), il n'y a plus que du rock, de la pop, du rap et de la techno. De la musique classique sur rne classica, et un peu de jazz de temps en temps sur rne 3.
Il n'y a plus de world music, du metal extreme, du blues, de la folk, des trucs bizzares asiatiques et des musiques traditionnelles des andes, des chants inuites et musiques religieuses des quatres coins du monde, du metal industriel, du grind hard core, du "heavenly voices", du free jazz, de la gnaoua, du reggae, de la soul, etc...
Et meme, dans les 4 ou 5 genre presents en radio/tele, seuls quelques groupes sont passes, et meme parmi ces quelques groupes, seules quelques chansons sont passees.
Du coup, pour des gens comme moi qui avions l'habitude d'ecouter plein de choses a la tele et la radio, on ne sait plus comment faire pour decouvrir de nouvelles choses.
Il y a les concerts bien sur, mais c'est souvent complique, cher, et si on ne sait pas ce qu'on va voir, c'est pas terrible.

----------


## Rayek

> Il y a les concerts bien sur, mais c'est souvent complique, cher, et si on ne sait pas ce qu'on va voir, c'est pas terrible.


Je rajouterai que pour aller voir un concert, si on habite pas une grande ville (Et oui !! tout le monde n'est pas sur Paris, Lyon, Marseille etc ...), les cots de trajets, d'hbergement, de nourriture ca se rajoute et ca cote trs vite cher.

De mme que pour aller au cinma, dans certain coin faut faire entre 50 et 70km pour trouver une salle potable (Bons siges, bon son, etc ..)
Aprs perso je ne vais plus au cin pour raison de la nouvelle mode de la 3D qui m'empche de voir des films vu que j'ai une vision dfectueuse qui ne me permet pas de voir les profondeurs.

Pour trouver de l'occaz, c'est pareil, prs de ces villes (dans les coins paum de France) ils n'y a quasi pas de choix et faut se taper plusieurs dizaines de kilomtres pour peut tre arriver  trouver son bonheur.

Des connexions internet limits (Dans le gard, dans la ville o je loge, l'ADSL + La TV + Tlphone c'est la que depuis moins d'un an), avec lesquels il est illusoire de faire du streaming lgal avec du 512k.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Aujourd'hui, a la radio et a la tele (et je suis sur que c'est pareil en France), il n'y a plus que du rock, de la pop, du rap et de la techno. De la musique classique sur rne classica, et un peu de jazz de temps en temps sur rne 3.


Je sais pas pour l'Espagne(?), mais il y a quand mme quelques radios " thme" quand mme.

Aprs, a enlve pas le fait que la musique moderne s'est mercantilise, mais personnellement, j'attache plutt cette tendance au gonflement des cots ncessaire pour produire un morceau...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Jusqu' 199_, 200_, il tait tout  fait permis de copier et divulguer des ouvres sans avoir du profit (c'est bien crit sur tous mes CD's, DVD's et mme VHS's). Aprs le profit des majors a commenc  chuter et ils ont dit (*sans aucun etude*) que c'tait faute de la "piratage" sur l'internet. Et l on voit des lois changer d'une faison nacturel, sans aucunne rflction et sans que presque personne se rends compte  la seule volont des ayant-droits, et tout a en mom de la cration. En plus *ils refusent tout tude que dit le contraire...*


Tu parles de la copie prive, qui est toujours lgale, et qui est bafoue par les 
DRM. Mais le tlchargement, n'a rien  voir avec la copie prive !





> Si je suis ton raisonnement, les personnes qui ont dnonc des juifs pendant l'occupation n'ont rien  se reprocher ? Ben oui c'tait la loi. Et ils devaient obir  la loi sans se poser de question.


Aux de la loi de l'poque, non ! Aprs, la morale, l'thique, tout a, c'est autre chose. Mais d'un pur point de vue lgal, vis  vis du rgime de Vichy, ils n'avaient rien  se reprocher, c'tait mme le contraire. C'est  dire les passeurs, ceux qui cachaient les juifs, et les rsistants qui taient hors la loi. D'ailleurs, il me semble qu' l'poque, il valait mieux ne pas se faire prendre.
Maintenant, je ne dis pas que toutes les lois sont bonnes, bien penses, et justes, je dis juste que si elles sont en place, alors on doit les respecter ou accepter les risques que l'on prend. Maintenant, nous sommes en dmocratie, et nous avons le droit de vote. Alors, messieurs...  vos buletins ! Il me semble que la loi HADOPI fait suite  la loi DAVSI qui date de 2006, donc du gouvernement prcdent, dont M. Sarkozy tait membre. Ce mme M. Sarkozy s'est prsent aux lections prsidentielles de 2007, et il a t lu par une majorit de *votants*. Donc, HADOPI est la loi, point barre. Vous n'en voulez plus ? Bougez-vous le c** en 2012 !




> Messieurs, il faut relativiser. La loi est la loi, certes... mais le soleil est le soleil, la maison est la maison, etc. On ne va pas loin avec ce type de tautologie.
> Les lois de nos pays democratiques sont immensement complexes, et pour une grande partie inapplicable. En France par exemple, il y a une loi qui interdit de se reunir a plus de deux personnes dans le hall d'un immeuble. Ainsi donc, lorsque se rencontrent le facteur, la concierge et un habitant de l'immeuble, ils sont hors la loi. Combien de milliards de fois sont depassees les limites de vitesses sur les routes europeennes? Certaines sont sanctionnees, mais il n'est pas possible de toute les detecter. Et je ne pense pas qu'il existe un seul conducteur en europe qui n'ait jamais de sa vie depasse une limite de vitesse. On pourrait continuer ainsi a l'infini.
> Au final, nous sommes tous hors la loi, d'une facon ou d'une autre.
> Les lois ne sont pas dictees par une quelconque puissance naturelle omnipotente, elle sont le fruit de l'experience et des reflexions de generations d'etres humain. Elles sont integralement articficielles, et en tant que telle, modifiables. Et de fait, elles sont regulierement et continuellement modifiees.
> La remise en question de la loi me parait partie integrante du processus democratique. C'est quelque non seulement de tres sain, mais surtout indispensable au fonctionnement de la republique.


Ce n'est pas parce que je me fais chopper  100km/h au lieu de 90km/h que je crie au scandale. a me fait c**er grave, mais, bon, c'est de ma faute !




> Personne n'a pas l'argent d'acheter 10 CD's par mois pour les ecouter que 1 seule fois, dsol. Et si tu dis le contraire c'est parce que t'ecoutes pas de musique...


Ben, oui ! Moi j'aimerais m'acheter une Ferrari Testarossa, comme dans Magnum ! J'ai pas l'argent ! Donc, d'aprs toi je peux la voler, c'est normal ! 




> Dsol, pas compris ta remarque 
> Ceci tant, je ne me demande rien, c'tait juste un exemple de loi bafoue.


Il voulait dire que si tu es pour tlphoner en conduisant, il espre pour toi que tu ne rencontreras jamais un mec le faisant, et renversant parce qu'il n'tait pas d'accord avec la couleur des rideaux que a femme venait de lui dcrire et qu'elle venait d'acheter !  ::ccool:: 




> Une personne qui pirate Photoshop pour faire mumuse  dformer des photos de ses amis et les leurs envoyer ne porte pas prjudice  Adobe. Il faut tre un intgriste fondamentaliste du droit d'auteur pour prtendre le contraire.


Non, faut tre quelqu'un vivant du dveloppement informatique, et qui n'aimerait pas voir son boulot tre pirat alors qu'il crve la dalle ! 




> De plus vu le tarif de photoshop, qui en tant que particulier a les moyens de l'acheter ?


Cf  +  haut : j'attends toujours ma Ferrari !  :;): 




> Mais bon c'est le problme des gnrations moderne, on leur a jamais dit "non", du coup ils considrent que s'ils ont envie d'un truc, ils doivent l'avoir...


Enfin quelqu'un qui vit dans le mme monde que moi !  ::ccool::

----------


## Jipt

> La loi sur le port du pantalon par les femmes a t rcemment vu par l'assemble nationale qui a dcid de ne rien faire, car cette loi (datant de Napolon) est "dsute" (cf ici)


J'ai lu ton lien, et donc la loi est dsute, certes, mais pas abolie !
Bah, c'est comme la loi Hadopi, dj dsute, alors  ::D:

----------


## Louis Griffont

> J'ai lu ton lien, et donc la loi est dsute, certes, mais pas abolie !
> Bah, c'est comme la loi Hadopi, dj dsute, alors


A mon avis, elle sera abolie avant d'tre dsute. En tout cas, c'est tout ce que l'on peut souhaiter !  ::?:

----------


## Marco46

> Non, faut tre quelqu'un vivant du dveloppement informatique, et qui n'aimerait pas voir son boulot tre pirat alors qu'il crve la dalle !


Je vis du dev et et je fais du proprio mais je fais des progiciels qui sont ncessairement des logiciels qu'on utilise dans le cadre d'une activit commerciale.

Qualifier de mchant pirate un user standard qui DL Photoshop sur eMule ou Torrent et prtendre que a constitue un prjudice financier qui empche les zentils dveloppeurs de vivre c'est quand mme un peu fort.




> Aux de la loi de l'poque, non ! Aprs, la morale, l'thique, tout a, c'est autre chose. Mais d'un pur point de vue lgal, vis  vis du rgime de Vichy, ils n'avaient rien  se reprocher, c'tait mme le contraire. C'est  dire les passeurs, ceux qui cachaient les juifs, et les rsistants qui taient hors la loi. D'ailleurs, il me semble qu' l'poque, il valait mieux ne pas se faire prendre.
> Maintenant, je ne dis pas que toutes les lois sont bonnes, bien penses, et justes, je dis juste que si elles sont en place, alors on doit les respecter ou accepter les risques que l'on prend. Maintenant, nous sommes en dmocratie, et nous avons le droit de vote. Alors, messieurs...  vos buletins ! Il me semble que la loi HADOPI fait suite  la loi DAVSI qui date de 2006, donc du gouvernement prcdent, dont M. Sarkozy tait membre. Ce mme M. Sarkozy s'est prsent aux lections prsidentielles de 2007, et il a t lu par une majorit de votants. Donc, HADOPI est la loi, point barre. Vous n'en voulez plus ? Bougez-vous le c** en 2012 !


Wouaw cette porte tu l'as bien dfonce  ::): 

Je te rappelles que tu nous opposes systmatiquement cet argument de la lgalit dans les dbats sur le droit d'auteur. 

Merci, on est au courant de la loi  ce sujet !

Tu poses cet argument comme s'il avait une valeur quelconque dans le dbat. Je te rappelle que le dbat et de dfinir ce qui devrait tre par rapport  ce qui est.
On te dit que la loi est compltement conne et qu'il faut la changer et toi tu nous rponds : "Mais c'est la loi !"  ::aie:: 

Donc merci de ne plus nous sortir a c'est absurde.

C'est comme si tu nous sortais l'argument lgaliste pendant les dbats sur l'IVG en 1975. C'est compltement  ct de la plaque, dsol.

----------


## Marc_27

> C'est le genre de logique qu'adoptent les petits dlinquants en banlieue 
> "On a pas l'argent pour acheter <un truc> alors on va voler <le truc> ou d'autres trucs pour l'acheter." Sauf que le jour o tu te fais agresser ou cambrioler ben fatalement c'est beaucoup moins drle. -_-
> 
> La musique, a reste un produit de loisir, et la littrature mdicale ne fait pas encore mention d'un individu mort parce qu'il pouvait pas acheter de CD... 
> 
> Mais bon c'est le problme des gnrations moderne, on leur a jamais dit "non", du coup ils considrent que s'ils ont envie d'un truc, ils doivent l'avoir...


Bon, comme a dit *Rayek* je me couche tranquille le soir, car je suis sure qui tout qui je peux faire pour la cration, pour soutenir les artistes dont j'aime je le fais (j'ai une bonne collection "officielle" chez moi). Mais je ne vais pas tre un aveugle et repetir tout ce qu'est dit par les ayant-droit et SES lois, parce qu'il n'est pas une question de loi. *Il sont  eux de s'adapter, comme tous les autres ont dj fait!*

Je continue  payer pour ma musique et malhereusement mon argent ne va pas  ces qui le meritent. J'aimerais pouvoir tlcharger un morceau, l'couter et aprs aller en magasin pour acheter le CD. Pour des raisons dont j'ai dj dit (plusieurs fois), je ne le fais plus. Moi je trouve a vraiment domage, mais c'est ce chemin qui les ayant-droit (pas les artistes) ont choisi, et il n'est que eux qui perdent. La musique va tre toujours l...

La musique n'est pas une voiture, un ordinateur ni un logiciel (qui je fais question de les acheter). Le support du CD oui, mais pas la musique. Si vous pensez qu'on n'aye pas le DROIT de l'couter, c'est parce que vous ne faites aucune ide de quoi s'agit couter une chanson, regarder le concert de l'artiste dont vos aimez. C'est exactement comme l'histoire du Firewall Open Office. 

Le jour o la piratage va diminuer va tre le jour o les ayant-droits vont s'arreter et voir la demande actuelle, pas celle qu'avait en 1980.

----------


## Rayek

> Cf  +  haut : j'attends toujours ma Ferrari !


Cf + Que comme d'ab : tu fais amalgame entre vol et copie qui n'ont pas le mme effet, le vol de la ferrrari, tu dlesteras une personne de l'objet alors que la copie tu ne dlestes personne.

Et comme le dit marco46 :




> Qualifier de mchant pirate un user standard qui DL Photoshop sur eMule ou Torrent et prtendre que a constitue un prjudice financier qui empche les zentils dveloppeurs de vivre c'est quand mme un peu fort.

----------


## math_lab

La limite entre le vol et la copie est quand mme un peu floue, aussi. Il faut arrter de dire que la copie c'est bien et que a fait du mal a personne. Si je copie tes donnes de ta carte bancaire, je te la vole pas, mais aprs, je peux te dire que tu serais bien embt. Ou alors si je me branche sur ton rseau lectrique, je te dleste pas de ton lectricit (ben oui, tu auras toujours de llectricit chez toi), pourtant je crois que t'aimerais pas et que tu me qualifierai de voleur (et tu aurais raison !)...

----------


## dams78

> Une personne qui pirate Photoshop pour faire mumuse  dformer des photos de ses amis et les leurs envoyer ne porte pas prjudice  Adobe. Il faut tre un intgriste fondamentaliste du droit d'auteur pour prtendre le contraire.


On pourrait dire la mme chose de toute les versions de Windows dans ces cas l, en fait le seul truc qui est intressant c'est que a soit les autres qui payent c'est a?
J'ai vraiment du mal avec cette philosophie qui consiste  dcider de ce qui faut faire  la place de celui qui l'a cr (soft, musique, etc).
Et d'ailleurs si je te suis bien, en tlchargeant je ne fais de donc "de mal"  personne, bon je ne permet pas  celui qui a crer ce que je tlcharge de vivre de son travail mais a c'est pas grave?




> J'aimerais pouvoir tlcharger un morceau, l'couter et aprs aller en magasin pour acheter le CD.


Il me semble que certains artistes l'ont fait, mais c'tait leur choix pas le votre.
J'aimerai vraiment voir une situation inverse o votre travail serait  la place de ces uvres artistique.

----------


## Marc_27

> On pourrait dire la mme chose de toute les versions de Windows dans ces cas l, en fait le seul truc qui est intressant c'est que a soit les autres qui payent c'est a?
> J'ai vraiment du mal avec cette philosophie qui consiste  dcider de ce qui faut faire  la place de celui qui l'a cr (soft, musique, etc).
> Et d'ailleurs si je te suis bien, en tlchargeant je ne fais de donc "de mal"  personne, bon je ne permet pas  celui qui a crer ce que je tlcharge de vivre de son travail mais a c'est pas grave?
> 
> 
> Il me semble que certains artistes l'ont fait, mais c'tait leur choix pas le votre.
> J'aimerai vraiment voir une situation inverse o votre travail serait  la place de ces uvres artistique.


Le truc qu' mon avis c'est incroyable et que vous ne comprenez pas:
J'ai toujours pay pour mes musiques, et non seulement je suis favorable  le payer comme je le fais aujourd'hui mais malhereusement pas aux artistes, parce que les ayant-droits ont choisi le chemin de ne pas changer du tout. 

Selon eux, la technologie qui s'en f***, on ne va rien changer, et si vous ne voulez pas, tampis, n'ecoutez plus de la musique! L je suis radicalement contre, dis moi quelle est le problme de mon modle de business, qu'ils tout simplesment refusent  rflechir.

Ils font alors nous contre les mauvais "pirates", sans se rendre compte que les "pirates" sont leur cible de business

----------


## dams78

> Le truc qu' mon avis c'est incroyable et que vous ne comprenez pas:
> J'ai toujours pay pour mes musiques, et non seulement je suis favorable  le payer comme je le fais aujourd'hui mais malhereusement pas aux artistes, parce que les ayant-droits ont choisi le chemin de ne pas changer du tout. 
> 
> Selon eux, la technologie qui s'en f***, on ne va rien changer, et si vous ne voulez pas, tampis, n'ecoutez plus de la musique! L je suis radicalement contre, dis moi quelle est le problme de mon modle de business, qu'ils tout simplesment refusent  rflechir.
> 
> Ils font alors nous contre les mauvais "pirates", sans se rendre compte que les "pirates" sont leur cible de business


Bien qu'il soit sur la jaquette un cd n'est peut tre pas qu'un artiste?
Maintenant si le modle conomique ne te plat pas (je le comprend), soit tu en trouves un autre (s'il existe) soit tu fais autrement. Tu as dcid que le autrement sera l'illgalit, ok tu as l'aire de l'assumer, mais c'est tout  fait normal qu'un tat cherche  contrer l'illgalit.
Si les artistes et majors ont dcider qu'ils ne donneraient pas leurs oeuvres  bas prix c'est leur choix, tu ne peux pas les obliger  changer leur buisness.

Ce que j'ai du mal  comprendre c'est qu'on puisse dire : je fais pas de mal en tlchargeant, c'est bon pour la sant etc. Ok c'est pas un vol physique, mais soyons raliste, a reste un vol tout simplement parce que le gars qui l'a cr ne vous  pas autoris  l'utiliser!!!

----------


## Marc_27

> Bien qu'il soit sur la jaquette un cd n'est peut tre pas qu'un artiste?
> Maintenant si le modle conomique ne te plat pas (je le comprend), soit tu en trouves un autre (s'il existe) soit tu fais autrement. Tu as dcid que le autrement sera l'illgalit, ok tu as l'aire de l'assumer, mais c'est tout  fait normal qu'un tat cherche  contrer l'illgalit.
> Si les artistes et majors ont dcider qu'ils ne donneraient pas leurs oeuvres  bas prix c'est leur choix, tu ne peux pas les obliger  changer leur buisness.
> 
> Ce que j'ai du mal  comprendre c'est qu'on puisse dire : je fais pas de mal en tlchargeant, c'est bon pour la sant etc. Ok c'est pas un vol physique, mais soyons raliste, a reste un vol tout simplement parce que le gars qui l'a cr ne vous  pas autoris  l'utiliser!!!


Bien sure qui je ne peux rien les obliger  faire, c'est leur choix. Mais c'est sure qui personne en sans concience va arreter d'ecouter de la musique  cause de leur posture et que si la "piratarie" augmente n'est pas au azar, et on pourra voir a meilleur dans quelques annes...

Concernant l'etat, il n'y a rien de normal qu'un etat s'aligne avec un lobby qui ne sait pas grer leur business, inover o il faut inover et faire passer des lois sans aucun sense et tout  fait contre-productives. Je repets: Tous ont dj fait sauf eux!

En plus, beaucoup d'artistes encoragent dans leurs concerts les tlchargements, car ils le savent qu'aprs les gens vont acheter les CD's.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Bien sure qui je ne peux rien les obliger  faire, c'est leur choix. Mais c'est sure qui personne en sans concience va arreter d'ecouter de la musique  cause de leur posture et que si la "piratarie" augmente n'est pas au azar, et on pourra voir a meilleur dans quelques annes...
> 
> Concernant l'etat, il n'y a rien de normal qu'un etat s'aligne avec un lobby qui ne sait pas grer leur business, inover o il faut inover et faire passer des lois sans aucun sense et tout  fait contre-productives. Je repets: Tous ont dj fait sauf eux!
> 
> En plus, beaucoup d'artistes encoragent dans leurs concerts les tlchargements, car ils le savent qu'aprs les gens vont acheter les CD's.


Non, je pense que si la piraterie augmente, c'est parce que le niveau d'ducation recul. Aujourd'hui, les parents ont abandonn l'ducation de leurs enfants. Ces derniers doivent avoir tout, tout de suite et tout le temps, sinon ils vont tre malheureux les pauvres petits. Rsultat des courses, ils n'ont plus aucun respect pour rien ! Le travail des autres, la police, l'tat, leur profs, et encore moins leurs parents, qui s'ils ne paient sont des c*** qui comprennent rien !
Si les parents avaient appris  leur chrubins que dans la vie on n'a pas tout ce que l'ont veut, et que tout ce mrite, on n'en serait pas l. 
Vous parlez de musique ? Les Rolling Stones vous connaissez ? You can't always get what you want ! (1969 album Let It Bleed)  :;): 

Manque des baffes ! C'est tout !  ::calim2::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Tu poses cet argument comme s'il avait une valeur quelconque dans le dbat. Je te rappelle que le dbat et de dfinir ce qui devrait tre par rapport  ce qui est.
> On te dit que la loi est compltement conne et qu'il faut la changer et toi tu nous rponds : "Mais c'est la loi !" 
> 
> Donc merci de ne plus nous sortir a c'est absurde.
> 
> C'est comme si tu nous sortais l'argument lgaliste pendant les dbats sur l'IVG en 1975. C'est compltement  ct de la plaque, dsol.


J'arrterai quand on ne cessera de dire des btises du genre le tlchargement c'est bien et a fait de mal  personne !

Comme je l'ai dit et rpt, je ne suis pas pour HADOPI, mais a ne me fait pas dire des neries de ce genre pour autant ! Le tlchargement reste illgal. Il y a des sites de tlchargement lgaux, aprs qu'ils ne vous conviennent pas, c'est un autre problme. Moi, je trouve ce dont j'ai besoin sur ces sites, mais je prfre en gnral achet un CD. Par contre, dire les CD c'est trop cher alors c'est normal de tlcharger, c'est pas minable c'est plus que a ! 
Quand j'avais 17/18 ans, j'attendais des fois un mois ou deux pour m'acheter un 33 tours, et en gnral je faisais des petits boulots pour me les payer. 
Mais, je suppose que travailler c'est un poil plus difficile que de tlcharger, le c*l sur sa chaise en train de bouffer une part de gateau en buvant une boisson au coca !  ::roll::

----------


## dams78

Pour moi si les gens tlchargent c'est uniquement parce que c'est gratuit. Une fois qu'on a fait se constat, comment voulez vous que les professionnels s'alignent sur ce procd? Ils vont quand mme pas donner de l'argent pour qu'on tlcharge leurs musiques. Donc la seul faon pour qu'on ai des offres vraiment intressante pour le client final mais aussi pour les professionnels (bah ouais, c'est peut tre des cons mais il faut bien qu'ils bouffent eux aussi) c'est de lutter en parallle contre le tlchargement.

Pour vous c'est quoi qu'on aurait du avoir  la place de hadopi?

----------


## bombseb

> Non, je pense que si la piraterie augmente, c'est parce que le niveau d'ducation recul. Aujourd'hui, les parents ont abandonn l'ducation de leurs enfants. Ces derniers doivent avoir tout, tout de suite et tout le temps, sinon ils vont tre malheureux les pauvres petits. Rsultat des courses, ils n'ont plus aucun respect pour rien ! Le travail des autres, la police, l'tat, leur profs, et encore moins leurs parents, qui s'ils ne paient sont des c*** qui comprennent rien !
> Si les parents avaient appris  leur chrubins que dans la vie on n'a pas tout ce que l'ont veut, et que tout ce mrite, on n'en serait pas l. 
> Vous parlez de musique ? Les Rolling Stones vous connaissez ? You can't always get what you want ! (1969 album Let It Bleed) 
> 
> Manque des baffes ! C'est tout !


pffff qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas entendre des fois..... ::roll:: 





> Pour vous c'est quoi qu'on aurait du avoir  la place de hadopi?


Pour moi : la licence globale
c'est la seule solution, on peut retourner le problme dans tout les sens, pour moi c'est la seule solution

----------


## Rayek

> Pour moi si les gens tlchargent c'est uniquement parce que c'est gratuit. Une fois qu'on a fait se constat, comment voulez vous que les professionnels s'alignent sur ce procd? Ils vont quand mme pas donner de l'argent pour qu'on tlcharge leurs musiques. Donc la seul faon pour qu'on ai des offres vraiment intressante pour le client final mais aussi pour les professionnels (bah ouais, c'est peut tre des cons mais il faut bien qu'ils bouffent eux aussi) c'est de lutter en parallle contre le tlchargement.
> 
> Pour vous c'est quoi qu'on aurait du avoir  la place de hadopi?


Je sais pas, une plateforme de tlchargement gratuit financ par la publicit.
Avec pourquoi pas des films en visionnage gratuit coups par des pubs en plein milieu comme  la TV

Une plateforme (toujours avec des pubs) o tu peux tlcharger pour pas cher x albums (X tant assez consquent genre 10  20) par mois pour pas cher (Ex: 10)

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Non, je pense que si la piraterie augmente, c'est parce que le niveau d'ducation recul.


C'est mme pas vraiment l'ducation, c'est le respect des valeurs et de la vie en socit.




> Aujourd'hui, les parents ont abandonn l'ducation de leurs enfants.


Eh oui, merci la socit moderne. On ne fait plus 5-6 gamins mais 2-3 et on met plus les gamins  l'usine  14 ans, mais en contrepartie, personne n'a ni le temps ni l'envie de les duquer. La dernire gnration correcte c'tait juste aprs WWII, aprs c'est parti en sucette...  ::(: 




> Ces derniers doivent avoir tout, tout de suite et tout le temps, sinon ils vont tre malheureux les pauvres petits.


Oh oui, le soi-disant gamin traumatis, le plus grand mythe de la psychologie moderne.  ::roll:: 




> Rsultat des courses, ils n'ont plus aucun respect pour rien ! Le travail des autres, la police, l'tat, leur profs, et encore moins leurs parents, qui s'ils ne paient sont des c*** qui comprennent rien !
> Si les parents avaient appris  leur chrubins que dans la vie on n'a pas tout ce que l'ont veut, et que tout ce mrite, on n'en serait pas l.


Pas mieux  ::P: 




> Manque des baffes ! C'est tout !


Non les baffes ne sont qu'une composante  ::P:

----------


## grafikm_fr

> pffff qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas entendre des fois.....


Ah bah tu peux ne pas entendre, mais c'est succinctement l'une des origine des problmes de la socit moderne  ::P: 




> Pour moi : la licence globale
> c'est la seule solution, on peut retourner le problme dans tout les sens, pour moi c'est la seule solution


La licence globale pose plusieurs problme, parmi lesquelles son caractre obligatoire ou non et son montant, qui pour tre rentable doit tre quand mme relativement lev.

----------


## Rayek

> La licence globale pose plusieurs problme, parmi lesquelles son caractre obligatoire ou non et son montant, qui pour tre rentable doit tre quand mme relativement lev.


Stop avec l'obligatoire elle a toujours t propos en tant optionnelle.
De plus, ca n'empche pas de trouver aussi une autre source de revenue (genre les pubs  ::aie:: )

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Stop avec l'obligatoire elle a toujours t propos en tant optionnelle.


J'ai pas dit le contraire. Mais les 2 solutions pose des problmes:
 - Si elle est optionnelle, qui empchera les gens de tlcharger sans payer?
 - Si elle est obligatoire, ben a veut dire qu'on paie pour rien si on tlcharge pas de la musique.

----------


## Mdinoc

> - Si elle est optionnelle, qui empchera les gens de tlcharger sans payer?


Une loi mieux conue qu'Hadopi?

@Louis Griffont: Tu prsentes la loi comme une vrite absolue, mais je te rappelle que le principe de non-rtroactivit des lois ne s'applique que quand on la durcit, pas quand on l'allge.
Ainsi, quand le gouvernement supprime une loi injuste, cela revient  reconnatre rtroactivement que ceux qui l'ont enfreinte avaient raison de le faire.

----------


## Marc_27

> LHarvard Business School a publi un essai qui *dmontrerait que le P2P est largement bnfique  la cration artistique dans le monde et que le piratage a globalement un impact positif sur la varit et le nombre dalbums vendus*. Cette tude produite par une des plus prestigieuses universits au monde vient largement corner le mythe du P2P qui porte prjudice.
> 
> Sil y a crise dans le secteur cest due certainement  une mauvaise gestion et de mauvais choix manageriaux





> Luniversit de Rennes en France avait sorti une tude cette anne dmontrant que les  p2peurs  taient les plus gros acheteurs de bien culturels.
> 
> En dautre terme les rseaux P2P sont un nouveau canal de promotion des artistes et leur sont donc bnfiques.....vu quils augmentent leur nombre de clients potentiels.


*Les gens peuvent couter les chansons qu'ils veulent. L'artiste la publie et aprs elle devient culture, c'est--dire, elle devient un droit de tous. Ni l'artiste ni les majors n'ont pas le droit de choisir qui peut profiter de ce "produit", qui 'est pas une voiture, un ordinateur ni mme un CD.*

Ils doivent vivre et tre rmunres  cause des ventes, des concerts, de la pub, etc et etc, je pense que l tous sont d'accord, mais c'est compltement ridicule dire qui a le droit d'couter ou pas une chanson quelconque. En plus se facile  voir qui les tlchargements aident tout a, il ne faut que vouloir...

Concernant un artiste, s'il ne veut pas divulguer sont travail, je le vois dans une des catgories: (non exclusives):

1) Ces qui rptent c'est qui leur est dit de parler pour leur Maison;
2)C'est qui malheureusement suivent parce qu'ils ne font aucune ide, comme vous, des bnfices qu'ils ont avec ces tlchargements;
3) Ces qui sachent qui n'ont rien  offrir et ne veulent pas qui les gens coutent avant de payer.

*Concernant les sries et le cinma*, il ne faudrait que faire jor une "sortie global" qui le tlchargement serais vraiment rduit. Qui pourait m'expliquer a?

-----------------------------------------

Et la chanson dit aussi: *"And if you try sometime you find,  You get what you need"*, 

On ne parle pas ici d'une voiture ou d'un CD, on parle de culture, que tous qu'on t duqus un minimum devraient savoir qu'est universel. On parle d'une loi compltement inutile qui ne sert qu' gaspiller notre argent vis--vis 95% de tous les tudes sur le sujet. 

Qu'est-ce que vous, les dfenseurs de la loi et de l'ordre ont  dire sur tout a?

----------


## Marco46

> La limite entre le vol et la copie est quand mme un peu floue, aussi. Il faut arrter de dire que la copie c'est bien et que a fait du mal a personne. Si je copie tes donnes de ta carte bancaire, je te la vole pas, mais aprs, je peux te dire que tu serais bien embt. Ou alors si je me branche sur ton rseau lectrique, je te dleste pas de ton lectricit (ben oui, tu auras toujours de llectricit chez toi), pourtant je crois que t'aimerais pas et que tu me qualifierai de voleur (et tu aurais raison !)...


Dans le premier cas c'est une atteinte  la vie prive et dans le 2me tu fais monter la facture de la personne donc c'est bien du vol.

Faut faire attention avec les analogies.




> On pourrait dire la mme chose de toute les versions de Windows dans ces cas l, en fait le seul truc qui est intressant c'est que a soit les autres qui payent c'est a?
> J'ai vraiment du mal avec cette philosophie qui consiste  dcider de ce qui faut faire  la place de celui qui l'a cr (soft, musique, etc).
> Et d'ailleurs si je te suis bien, en tlchargeant je ne fais de donc "de mal"  personne, bon je ne permet pas  celui qui a crer ce que je tlcharge de vivre de son travail mais a c'est pas grave?


Il fut un temps pas si lointain o la piraterie de l'OS Windows tait une politique commerciale agressive quasiment organise par Microsoft. On a des dclarations de cadres de la firme lors du procs anti trust qui le montre. 

Est ce que Microsoft est au bord du dpt de bilan ? Est-ce que ses dveloppeurs sont les plus mal pays du monde ?

Nan mais faut arrter quoi ...

Le piratage de l'OS ne drange pas tellement MS, par contre a pose un vrai problme de scurit informatique  l'chelle mondiale.

Si seulement c'tait vendu  un prix dcent et que la vente lie soit interdite. Mais bon pour a faudrait avoir des lus avec des c.........




> Pour moi si les gens tlchargent c'est uniquement parce que c'est gratuit. Une fois qu'on a fait se constat, comment voulez vous que les professionnels s'alignent sur ce procd? Ils vont quand mme pas donner de l'argent pour qu'on tlcharge leurs musiques. Donc la seul faon pour qu'on ai des offres vraiment intressante pour le client final mais aussi pour les professionnels (bah ouais, c'est peut tre des cons mais il faut bien qu'ils bouffent eux aussi) c'est de lutter en parallle contre le tlchargement.
> 
> Pour vous c'est quoi qu'on aurait du avoir  la place de hadopi?


Ton constat de dpart est largement incomplet. Le format numrique sans DRM a aide beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup.  Le CD est obsolte. Le DVD aussi d'ailleurs. C'est normal que les ventes d'une technologie obsolte soit en chute libre. 

Comment je fais pour mettre mon CD dans mon lecteur MP3 a rentre pas ? J'ai beau essayer je t'assure que a rentre pas !
Comment je fais pour faire des plays lists avec des CDs ? Je connecte en rseau 35 lecteurs ?

A la place d'HADOPI on aurait du avoir une modification du droit d'auteur lgalisant le partage sans but lucratif. Comme en Espagne. Et une fesse aux patrons des Majors pour les encourager  dvelopper une vritable offre lgale.

Je suis d'accord avec Grafkim et LG, les valeurs se perdent, en particulier lorsqu'on possde trop de pouvoir. La cupidit par contre ...

----------


## Jipt

> Comment je fais pour mettre mon CD dans mon lecteur MP3 a rentre pas ? J'ai beau essayer je t'assure que a rentre pas !
> Comment je fais pour faire des plays lists avec des CDs ? Je connecte en rseau 35 lecteurs ?


 ::ccool:: 




> A la place d'HADOPI on aurait du avoir une modification du droit d'auteur lgalisant le partage sans but lucratif. Comme en Espagne. Et une fesse aux patrons des Majors pour les encourager  dvelopper une vritable offre lgale.


Ah bon, ils ont a, eux, l-bas ?  deux heures de bagnole de chez moi ? Mais je croyais qu'on tait en Europe et que les lois devaient s'harmoniser, nan ? On est loin du compte, on dirait...  ::(:  

Allez, une histoire vcue, pour enfoncer le clou :
il y a quelques annes, j'avais envie d'couter un truc qui m'avait bien fait kiffer tant jeune. Pour faire simple je cherche  la FNAC et bingo !, le disque est disponible  ::love:: 
Je commande donc sur le site (laborieux mais bon), et on me signale que mon produit sera livr sous huit jours,  ::salive:: 
Un mois plus tard je reois un mail me disant que le produit n'est pas disponible et que la commande est annule,  ::triste::  et je zappe tout a...
Il y a deux ans je rencontre quelqu'un avec une mule (que je ne connaissais pas [mme si j'avais entendu parler de ces choses]) et je me suis dit  tiens, si j'essayais ? , un peu comme on essaye un nouveau logiciel, vous voyez ?
Bon, une demi-heure aprs, le fichier tait sur le Bureau et voil,  ::yaisse1::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Pour moi : la licence globale
> c'est la seule solution, on peut retourner le problme dans tout les sens, pour moi c'est la seule solution


Un impts supplmentaire, faire payer tout le monde pour que certains profitent ? ::aie:: 




> Stop avec l'obligatoire elle a toujours t propos en tant optionnelle.
> De plus, ca n'empche pas de trouver aussi une autre source de revenue (genre les pubs )


Il est vident que si elle est optionnelle, quasiment personne ne la paiera !
La pub, je vous rappelle que c'est tout le monde qui la paie ! Moi, je ne sais pas vous, mais je suis assez pour que ceux qui veulent quelque chose, l'achte avec leur sous, plutt que de demander aux autres de leur payer.
C'est si dur  comprendre comme concept ?




> J'ai pas dit le contraire. Mais les 2 solutions pose des problmes:
>  - Si elle est optionnelle, qui empchera les gens de tlcharger sans payer?
>  - Si elle est obligatoire, ben a veut dire qu'on paie pour rien si on tlcharge pas de la musique.


+1 000 000 000 000 000 




> Une loi mieux conue qu'Hadopi?
> 
> @Louis Griffont: Tu prsentes la loi comme une vrite absolue, mais je te rappelle que le principe de non-rtroactivit des lois ne s'applique que quand on la durcit, pas quand on l'allge.
> Ainsi, quand le gouvernement supprime une loi injuste, cela revient  reconnatre rtroactivement que ceux qui l'ont enfreinte avaient raison de le faire.


Oula ! tu vas un peu vite en besogne, et la gnralisation ne s'applique pas  tout, hein.
Il y a,  mon sens, plusieurs choses qui n'ont pas grand-chose  voir entre elles dans ce que tu dis.
D'abord une loi n'est JAMAIS grave dans le marbre, elle est, de par son origine humaine, forcment imparfaite, et donc susceptible d'volue.
Ensuite, ce n'est pas parce qu'une loi est supprime (abroge) qu'elle tait mauvaise ou mal faite, mais qu'elle n'est tout simplement plus adapte. Ben,oui, les temps changent !
Mais, un fait reste, lui. Enfreindre une loi ne peut pas se justifier ! Par contre, lutter pour faire changer une loi qui nous parait injuste, est trs fortement recommande ! 

[quote=Marc_27;5557437]*Les gens peuvent couter les chansons qu'ils veulent. L'artiste la publie et aprs elle devient culture, c'est--dire, elle devient un droit de tous. Ni l'artiste ni les majors n'ont pas le droit de choisir qui peut profiter de ce "produit", qui 'est pas une voiture, un ordinateur ni mme un CD.*
Ben si ! Comme tu le dis toi-mme, c'est un produit et quand quelqu'un produit quelque chose, c'est  lui de dcider s'il veut le mettre gratuitement  disposition des autres, ou s'il veut tre rmunr. De quel droit, une ou plusieurs personnes peuvent dcider que le produit d'un autre est distribuable gratuitement ? Bonne question, non ?




> Ils doivent vivre et tre rmunres  cause des ventes, des concerts, de la pub, etc et etc, je pense que l tous sont d'accord, mais c'est compltement ridicule dire qui a le droit d'couter ou pas une chanson quelconque. En plus se facile  voir qui les tlchargements aident tout a, il ne faut que vouloir...


C'est ton point de vue. N'obliges personne  le partager (mme en tlchargement  :;):  )




> Concernant un artiste, s'il ne veut pas divulguer sont travail, je le vois dans une des catgories: (non exclusives):
> 
> 1) Ces qui rptent c'est qui leur est dit de parler pour leur Maison;
> 2)C'est qui malheureusement suivent parce qu'ils ne font aucune ide, comme vous, des bnfices qu'ils ont avec ces tlchargements;
> 3) Ces qui sachent qui n'ont rien  offrir et ne veulent pas qui les gens coutent avant de payer.


Ou bien, il souhaite vivre de son travail ! Et faire vivre ceux qui l'ont aider  raliser ce travail !  ::ccool:: 




> Et la chanson dit aussi: *"And if you try sometime you find,  You get what you need"*,


La diffrence entre "avoir besoin" et "vouloir" me semble trs importante !
Qui a BESOIN d'avoir toutes les chansons de tous les artistes tout le temps ?




> On ne parle pas ici d'une voiture ou d'un CD, on parle de culture, que tous qu'on t duqus un minimum devraient savoir qu'est universel. On parle d'une loi compltement inutile qui ne sert qu' gaspiller notre argent vis--vis 95% de tous les tudes sur le sujet.


Heu, bon, l, j'ai du mal  associer "culture" avec Rap, D.Guetta, RnB, C. Dion,...  :8-):

----------


## el_socio

@Jipt: Oui en Espagne, on a une loi qui dit que lorsqu'on a achete une oeuvre, on a le droit d'en faire des copies et les donner a ses proches. On a pas le droit d'en faire commerce par contre.
Mais cette loi est en ce moment un gros sujet de polemique, car au debut cette loi etait pensee a l'epoque des cassettes audio, ou faire une copie prenait une heure. Mais maintenant avec l'informatique, on peut faire des millions de copies de facon instantanee.
De meme que Hadopi n'est pas possible en Espagne, car le 2eme article de la constitution precise que toutes les communications entre particuliers (telephone, courrier, email, telegraphe, etc.) est privee et personne n'a le droit, meme l'etat, d'en lire le contenu.
Mais je crois que les choses vont changer.
Le gouvernement espagnol, qui est de gauche, prends pour modele la France. Par exemple, l'interdiction de fumer dans les lieu public vient d'etre votee ici. Ils sont en train de faire la meme loi que vous sur le voile islamique. Ils suivent pas a pas vos lois concernant l'immigration. Etc. Chaque loi qui est votee en France est votee, 2 ou 3 ans apres, en Espagne.
N'oubliez pas que la France est un modele pour beaucoup de pays, c'est pourquoi c'est tres important ce que vous faites  :;):

----------


## Mdinoc

Une minute... Un gouvernement _de gauche_ prend comme modle nos lois _de droite_?

----------


## dams78

> Pour moi : la licence globale
> c'est la seule solution, on peut retourner le problme dans tout les sens, pour moi c'est la seule solution


Comme l'ont dit certain a pose le problme de savoir si elle sera obligatoire ou pas, parce que personnellement j'achte  peu prs un cd par mois et pour le reste j'coute la radio, et bah tu sais quoi, a me suffit, avoir de la musique que j'aurai mme pas le temps d'coute a ne m'intresse plus.
Maintenant il y a aussi le problme du montant, parce qu'une fois de plus je le rpte, derrire une musique il y a des gens qui font a pour bouffer (aprs tout le monde ne mange pas  la mme cantine, mais bon c'est pas le dbat).
Du coup soit tu rends la licence globale obligatoire, comme a les gens soit ils tlchargent lgalement ou illgalement mais ils ont pays (voire pays pour les autres), soit tu proposes aux gens de payer pour tlcharger lgalement sachant que s'ils le font illgalement c'est gratos et sans risque...




> Je sais pas, une plateforme de tlchargement gratuit financ par la publicit.
> Avec pourquoi pas des films en visionnage gratuit coups par des pubs en plein milieu comme  la TV
> 
> Une plateforme (toujours avec des pubs) o tu peux tlcharger pour pas cher x albums (X tant assez consquent genre 10  20) par mois pour pas cher (Ex: 10)


J'ai dcouvert beezik moi il y a peu, tu regardes une pub tu peux tlcharger une musiques, c'est cool je trouve.
Le truc c'est que a sera toujours plus chiant que tlcharger directement en P2P, et surtout pour l'instant il y a moins de choix (mais a c'est peut tre aussi  nous consommateurs d'encourager ce genre de pratique, enfin je dis a, mais chacun est libre d'avoir ces convictions).




> Ben si ! Comme tu le dis toi-mme, c'est un produit et quand quelqu'un produit quelque chose, c'est  lui de dcider s'il veut le mettre gratuitement  disposition des autres, ou s'il veut tre rmunr. De quel droit, une ou plusieurs personnes peuvent dcider que le produit d'un autre est distribuable gratuitement ? Bonne question, non ?


Apparemment c'est a la culture, c'est un beau principe qui permet de dire ton travail ne mrite mme pas que je te donne un centime, par contre qu'est ce que je vais m'clater sur ta nouvelle chanson.
Personnellement je reste persuader que si on pouvait avoir autre chose que de la "culture" sur les rseaux P2P, les gens le tlchargerai aussi (et sans scrupules)!




> @Jipt: Oui en Espagne, on a une loi qui dit que lorsqu'on a achete une oeuvre, on a le droit d'en faire des copies et les donner a ses proches. On a pas le droit d'en faire commerce par contre.


Alors il faut que je me rappel de mes cours de droits, mais en France tu as aussi le droit  la copie prive. Ca doit tre un truc du genre tu as le droit de faire une copie de sauvegarde, tu as le droit de distribuer le support dans le cercle familial et aussi tu peux ripper un cd en mp3 pour l'couter o tu veux.

----------


## Rayek

> Alors il faut que je me rappel de mes cours de droits, mais en France tu as aussi le droit  la copie prive. Ca doit tre un truc du genre tu as le droit de faire une copie de sauvegarde, tu as le droit de distribuer le support dans le cercle familial et aussi tu peux ripper un cd en mp3 pour l'couter o tu veux.


Sauf que tu n'as pas le droit de contourner des systmes de protection des CD et donc que tu ne peux plus faire de copie de tes CD/DVD et en plus on paie une taxe sur la copie prive que l'on ne peut plus faire ...

----------


## Marc_27

> Apparemment c'est a la culture, c'est un beau principe qui permet de dire ton travail ne mrite mme pas que je te donne un centime, par contre qu'est ce que je vais m'clater sur ta nouvelle chanson.
> Personnellement je reste persuader que si on pouvait avoir autre chose que de la "culture" sur les rseaux P2P, les gens le tlchargerai aussi (et sans scrupules)!


Est-ce qui t'as lu au moins le part de l'tude qui j'ai mis dans mon post? Le P2P est en train d'augmenter les ventes! On voit ici des opinions personnels contre des vrais tudes!




> Ben si ! Comme tu le dis toi-mme, c'est un produit et quand quelqu'un produit quelque chose, c'est  lui de dcider s'il veut le mettre gratuitement  disposition des autres, ou s'il veut tre rmunr. De quel droit, une ou plusieurs personnes peuvent dcider que le produit d'un autre est distribuable gratuitement ? Bonne question, non ?


Ils ont clairement le droit de mettre le prix qu'ils veulent pour leur CD's et l oui, qui les veut doit les acheter. Mais la musique n'est pas un CD et a ne change rien le fait qui les gens ont le droit d'couter sans avoir le CD. Il ne faut que savoir lire pour voir qui ces tlchargements ne sont la cause d'aucune perte de revenus pour les artistes, parce que qui tlcharge achete aussi le CD (pas tous, mais une grand part).

*Persone n'a pas le droit de dire qui peut ou qui ne peut pas avoir une chanson.*




> La diffrence entre "avoir besoin" et "vouloir" me semble trs importante !
> Qui a BESOIN d'avoir toutes les chansons de tous les artistes tout le temps ?
> 
> 
> Heu, bon, l, j'ai du mal  associer "culture" avec Rap, D.Guetta, RnB, C. Dion,...


Persone ne tlcharge tous les chansons, et s'il la fait il n'allais jamais l'acheter, donc aucune perte pour les artistes (merci de lire au moins un tude sur ce sujet). Je repes encore une fois, musique n'est pas une voiture, tous on le droit. Les artistes continuent  tre toujopurs remunrs, et si son profit  diminu, c'est pas la faute des "pirates". 

Concernant les RAP, Guetta, etc, je n'aime pas non plus, mais chaque un a son gout...


Je suis en train de discuter ici avec plusieurs tudes, argumentations et mme le bon sens. Vous repetez toujours la mme parole: c'est la loi, l'artiste peut metre le prix qu'il souhait, etc. Je suis tout  fait d'accord l, mais le fait qui ne change jamais c'est: *Aucunne relation entre tlchargement et baisse de revenus pour les artistes.*

T'as mme dit: La musique est un "produit", pas un produit (je sais qui la diference est sutile, mais il y a une diference quand mme)

----------


## Marco46

> @Jipt: Oui en Espagne, on a une loi qui dit que lorsqu'on a achete une oeuvre, on a le droit d'en faire des copies et les donner a ses proches. On a pas le droit d'en faire commerce par contre.
> Mais cette loi est en ce moment un gros sujet de polemique, car au debut cette loi etait pensee a l'epoque des cassettes audio, ou faire une copie prenait une heure. Mais maintenant avec l'informatique, on peut faire des millions de copies de facon instantanee.
> De meme que Hadopi n'est pas possible en Espagne, car le 2eme article de la constitution precise que toutes les communications entre particuliers (telephone, courrier, email, telegraphe, etc.) est privee et personne n'a le droit, meme l'etat, d'en lire le contenu.
> Mais je crois que les choses vont changer.
> Le gouvernement espagnol, qui est de gauche, prends pour modele la France. Par exemple, l'interdiction de fumer dans les lieu public vient d'etre votee ici. Ils sont en train de faire la meme loi que vous sur le voile islamique. Ils suivent pas a pas vos lois concernant l'immigration. Etc. Chaque loi qui est votee en France est votee, 2 ou 3 ans apres, en Espagne.
> N'oubliez pas que la France est un modele pour beaucoup de pays, c'est pourquoi c'est tres important ce que vous faites


Ya plus que a. Ya une jurisprudence en la matire et elle est applique par la justice espagnole.

Cf Numrama ici et ici.

Ah oui, et a fait 4 ans et les Majors espagnoles n'ont pas dpos le bilan. C'est long de tuer des artistes  coup de machinbox  ::aie::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> L'artiste la publie et aprs elle devient culture, c'est--dire, elle devient un droit de tous. Ni l'artiste ni les majors n'ont pas le droit de choisir qui peut profiter de ce "produit", qui 'est pas une voiture, un ordinateur ni mme un CD.


C'est tout simplement faux et le code de la proprit intellectuelle le dit clairement.
Sans parler du fait que si l'artiste a cd les droits patrimoniaux  sa maison de disques (cas le plus frquent), il n'a plus aucun droit de ce genre sur son morceau, il ne conserve que la partie morale.




> mais c'est compltement ridicule dire qui a le droit d'couter ou pas une chanson quelconque.


Ben personne le dit, on est en train de dire que tu peux pas l'couter sans avoir rmunr l'artiste.




> *Concernant les sries et le cinma*, il ne faudrait que faire jor une "sortie global" qui le tlchargement serais vraiment rduit. Qui pourait m'expliquer a?


Ben il faut du temps pour traduire le truc, obtenir les licences pour la diffusion etc. Aprs, je serais tout  fait pour sortir le film en VO le mme jour, mais c'est pas tout  fait permis...  ::(:

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Comment je fais pour mettre mon CD dans mon lecteur MP3 a rentre pas ? J'ai beau essayer je t'assure que a rentre pas !
> Comment je fais pour faire des plays lists avec des CDs ? Je connecte en rseau 35 lecteurs ?


Tu as le droit de transformer ton CD en MP3 tant que tu as l'original, tu sais...  ::roll:: 




> A la place d'HADOPI on aurait du avoir une modification du droit d'auteur lgalisant le partage sans but lucratif. Comme en Espagne.


Oul attention c'est compliqu le cas espagnol, il y a eu des arrts dans un sens et dans l'autre. Et la notion de P2P (ou mme de tout change informatis) est  ma connaissance absente du code. Par contre, ce qui est vrai, c'est qu'en droit espagnol, il faut avoir dmontr une intention commerciale pour montrer le _mens rea_ lors d'une copie non autorise.

Aprs bon, c'est pas parce que quelqu'un fait une connerie qu'il faut suivre.  ::mouarf:: 




> Je suis d'accord avec Grafkim et LG, les valeurs se perdent, en particulier lorsqu'on possde trop de pouvoir.


Ouais, on le voit trs nettement avec les gauchos  ::mouarf::

----------


## Marc_27

> C'est tout simplement faux et le code de la proprit intellectuelle le dit clairement.
> Sans parler du fait que si l'artiste a cd les droits patrimoniaux  sa maison de disques (cas le plus frquent), il n'a plus aucun droit de ce genre sur son morceau, il ne conserve que la partie morale.


Encore une loi, jor la lois qui dit que tous les gnrations de la famille des ayant-droits doivent tre pays pour n'avoir rien fait. 

Pas valide. Avant tous ces lois il y a la notion de culture, qui c'est universele.
On est l pour rflchir, pas pour citer les lois incorentes




> Ben personne le dit, on est en train de dire que tu peux pas l'couter sans avoir rmunr l'artiste.


On le remunere quand on achete le CD. Et le tlchargement ne change rien sur a... (cette fois c'est Harvard et Rennes, pas un site pro-P2P)




> Ben il faut du temps pour traduire le truc, obtenir les licences pour la diffusion etc. Aprs, je serais tout  fait pour sortir le film en VO le mme jour, mais c'est pas tout  fait permis...


Je vois des series le jour suivant de la sortie soustitr...

----------


## dams78

> Sauf que tu n'as pas le droit de contourner des systmes de protection des CD et donc que tu ne peux plus faire de copie de tes CD/DVD et en plus on paie une taxe sur la copie prive que l'on ne peut plus faire ...


Je crois qu'il y a une jurisprudence l dessus, en tout cas on avait tudi le cas, mais je suis d'accord avec toi que c'est dbile, tu achtes l'album c'est normal que tu puisses le mettre sur ton mp3.




> Est-ce qui t'as lu au moins le part de l'tude qui j'ai mis dans mon post? Le P2P est en train d'augmenter les ventes! On voit ici des opinions personnels contre des vrais tudes!


J'ai lu ce que tu as cris oui, je l'avais dj entendus, mais je trouve que dire que le tlchargement est bnfique est une conclusion assez rapide. Je connais personne qui tlcharge beaucoup et qui se donne la peine d'acheter, en gnral c'est plutt les gens (comme toi je crois) qui coute un peu via les tlchargements et qui ensuite achtent.
Par contre j'avais cru que les vents de disques taient toujours en chutes libres? Et le ventes de mp3 dcollent elles? Je crois que la seule chose qui  augmenter c'est le cinma, ce qui est tout  fait normal parce que comparer un film au cinma avec un divx...

Ce que je comprend pas par contre c'est qu'on ne reconnaisse pas que tlcharger illgalement a reste du vol (a fait trs campagne pro-major), mais c'est pourtant la ralit. C'est pas parce qu'ici il s'agit de musique que tu as le droit d'en faire ce que tu veux.
D'ailleurs vous connaissez d'autre cas o on a la mme situation? Je veux dire o quelqu'un cr quelque chose et o vous pouvez en faire ce que vous voulez mme contre son accord?

----------


## dams78

> On le remunere quand on achete le CD. Et le tlchargement ne change rien sur a... (cette fois c'est Harvard et Rennes, pas un site pro-P2P)


La plupart des gens n'achtent pas les cd de toutes les musiques qu'ils tlchargent, et comme les ventes de disques chutent...

----------


## Marc_27

> Ce que je comprend pas par contre c'est qu'on ne reconnaisse pas que tlcharger illgalement a reste du vol (a fait trs campagne pro-major), mais c'est pourtant la ralit. C'est pas parce qu'ici il s'agit de musique que tu as le droit d'en faire ce que tu veux.
> D'ailleurs vous connaissez d'autre cas o on a la mme situation? Je veux dire o quelqu'un cr quelque chose et o vous pouvez en faire ce que vous voulez mme contre son accord?


On ne peut pas faire ce qu'on veut, mais on peut oui couter si on le souhait. On peut pas voler un CD, parce que l oui, on est en train de voller l'artiste

Et c'est plus que clair qui si les ventes chutent n'est pas faute du P2P mais plus des facteurs comme baisse du pouvoir d'achat et mauvaise management (par exemple, tuer son propre marche cible)

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Mais cette loi est en ce moment un gros sujet de polemique, car au debut cette loi etait pensee a l'epoque des cassettes audio, ou faire une copie prenait une heure. Mais maintenant avec l'informatique, on peut faire des millions de copies de facon instantanee.


Oui, c'est tout le problme que de trouver la formulation qui autorise la copie dans un cercle restreint mais qui prohibe la copie sauvage P2P-style...  ::(: 




> De meme que Hadopi n'est pas possible en Espagne [...]
> Mais je crois que les choses vont changer.


Ben y a eu Franco. Mais oui a va changer, l'Espagne a la "chance" d'avoir l'ETA et la guerre globale contre le terrorisme en mme temps.




> Le gouvernement espagnol, qui est de gauche, prends pour modele la France.


Un gouvernement de gauche qui adopte les mme texte qu'un gouvernement de droite?
J'en connais un ou deux dans ce fil qui vont faire un court-circuit par dissonance cognitive  ::mouarf::

----------


## Marc_27

> La plupart des gens n'achtent pas les cd de toutes les musiques qu'ils tlchargent, et comme les ventes de disques chutent...


Surement que non, ils vont acheter si le CD qui les plait, tu veux quoi, du gaspilage?

Il a t toujours comme a. Avant on tait oblig d'attendre que un morceaux (choisi par l'artiste/ major) jouait au radio, aujourd'hui on peut choisir si on veut essayer un ou plusieurs morceaux pour voir s'ils nous plait, et si c'est le cas on l'achete, quel est le problme?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Pas valide. Avant tous ces lois il y a la notion de culture, qui c'est universele.
> On est l pour rflchir, pas pour citer les lois incorentes


Oui super, il y a Mr. Marc_27 qui va nous expliquer que la lgislation sur le copyright qui existe depuis plus de 200 ans c'est de la bouse, parce que dans son dlire il l'a dcid ainsi. Tu te rends compte que ta connaissance du droit frise le zro absolu et que tu n'es absolument pas crdible?




> Je vois des series le jour suivant de la sortie soustitr...


Et le doublage tu le fais en une journe aussi?  ::roll:: 
Sans parler du fait que vu le niveau de certains sous-titrages, a mrite des baffes pour massacre de la langue anglaise (voire franaise, voire les deux)  ::mouarf::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Sauf que tu n'as pas le droit de contourner des systmes de protection des CD et donc que tu ne peux plus faire de copie de tes CD/DVD et en plus on paie une taxe sur la copie prive que l'on ne peut plus faire ...


On est tous d'accord l-dessus. Le droit  la copie prive est bafou, mais a n'excuse en rien l'utilisation du tlchargement illgal. 




> Encore une loi, jor la lois qui dit que tous les gnrations de la famille des ayant-droits doivent tre pays pour n'avoir rien fait. 
> 
> Pas valide.


Ben, si justement c'est valide et valid. C'est pas parce que TU penses que ce n'est pas valide, que TOUT LE MONDE pense comme toi. Nous vivons dans une socit, qui a ses rgles. Et ce sont ces rgles qui sont valides, pas l'opinion individuelle. Y a plein de rgles et de lois que je ne trouve pas "valide", c'est pas pour cela que je vais les enfreindre  tour de bras ! 
La vie en socit, tu en as entendu parl ? 




> Avant tous ces lois il y a la notion de culture, qui c'est universele.
> On est l pour rflchir, pas pour citer les lois incorentes


Avant de pouvoir rflchir au problme, il faudrait dj penser "socit" plutt que "petit plaisir goste".
La culture est universelle. Je suis d'accord !
Les uvres culturelles sont prives. 




> On le remunere quand on achete le CD. Et le tlchargement ne change rien sur a... (cette fois c'est Harvard et Rennes, pas un site pro-P2P)


Tu as raison sur le fait que le tlchargement ne rend pas le CD gratuit. Mais, ce n'est pas le problme ! Le problme est : "le tlchargement c'est prendre quelque chose qui appartient  quelqu'un sans son autorisation et sans le rmunrer !". Une fois cela admis, on pourra commencer  discuter sur les faon de mettre en place une meilleure solution que cette loi dbile qu'est HADOPI !

----------


## dams78

> On ne peut pas faire ce qu'on veut, mais on peut oui couter si on le souhait. On peut pas voler un CD, parce que l oui, on est en train de voller l'artiste


Quand tu dis couter gratuitement, tu veux dire avec la radio? Parce que la radio rnumre l'artiste...




> Surement que non, ils vont acheter si le CD qui les plait, tu veux quoi, du gaspilage?
> 
> Il a t toujours comme a. Avant on tait oblig d'attendre que un morceaux (choisi par l'artiste/ major) jouait au radio, aujourd'hui on peut choisir si on veut essayer un ou plusieurs morceaux pour voir s'ils nous plait, et si c'est le cas on l'achete, quel est le problme?


Honntement la plupart des gens ne vont pas acheter le cd, par contre ils vont garder prcieusement le mp3... Comme tu dis avant on l'coutait  la radio donc on ne l'avait pas, on l'achetait donc. Maintenant on l'a et ensuite on va l'acheter? Je suis pas sr que tout le monde le fasse.

Au final c'est comme aller  carrefour manger trois paquets de gteaux et ne payer que le meilleur... Je sais que la musique n'est pas "rel" mais si vous voyez pas que vous utilisez quelque chose que vous n'avez pas encore pay c'est vraiment grave je trouve, et comme dirait Louis Griffon la socit  vraiment un problme de mentalit.
Ou alors on favorise lexcellence, mais  tout les niveaux : j'aime bien ta musique je te donne de l'argent, j'aime bien ta voiture je te donne de l'argent, j'ai pris le train mais il tait en retard : je ne paye pas, etc...

----------


## unknow0

> Pour moi si les gens tlchargent c'est uniquement parce que c'est gratuit.


perso c'etait plutot par ce que j'ai pas eu a lever le cul de ma chaise et a passer 3ans a trouver se que je voulais.

le gratuiter c'set pas le point le plus important (meme si sa aide a faire son choix)

tu cherche un film/musique dans un moteur de recherche tu trouvera plus de lien illegaux que legaux.
et sa c'est un probleme.
d'ailleurs rien qu'en voyans les post des gens on peu voire a quelle point le telechargement legal et developer.
En effet quand vous parler de telechagement vous entendez telechargement illegal.
se qui n'ai quand meme pas tous a fait la meme chose car je telecharge ennormement .. de page web  ::aie:: 

les gens sont feignant il n'on pas envie de chercher lontemps pour trouver quelque chose.

ensuite pour dire "les gens qui telecharge font pas de mal au artiste" c'est vrai sans l'etre sa depend qui:
il y en a qui telecharge illegalement des truc mais que si il n'etait pas dispo en telechargement illegalement ne l'ecouterais tous simplement pas (eux ne font pas de mal)
il y a ceux qui telecharge illegalement puis qui achete (eux ne font pas de mal non plus)
et enfin il y a ceux qui telecharge mais qui aurais acheter si il ne pouvais l'avoir comme sa, eux par contre font mal.
et malheureusement il est difficile (voir imposible) de savoir quelle est la part de ceux qui font du mal.

----------


## Marc_27

> Oui super, il y a Mr. Marc_27 qui va nous expliquer que la lgislation sur le copyright qui existe depuis plus de 200 ans c'est de la bouse, parce que dans son dlire il l'a dcid ainsi. Tu te rends compte que ta connaissance du droit frise le zro absolu et que tu n'es absolument pas crdible?


On est l pour discuter, pour essayer d'agrandir nos connaissences.

Au moins j'arrive  rflchir, je suis l avec tout le respect en train de presenter des etudes srieux, pas des delires. Si par contre je ne connais rien sur le copyright, au moins j'ai la capacit de me questioner sur sa legitimit, qui malhereusement n'est pas le cas de tous ici. 

Dites-moi une chose: tu defends quoi l? quel est ton argument hors c'est la loi et si n'est pas la loi c'est l'anarchie? Toi, monsieur qui tout connais, laisse moi ecouter tes arguments, pas ton opinion. Presente moi un etude (pas tes paroles vides, qui ne disent que ton avis) que dit le contraire des miens. Cas contraire reste tranquille et participe *avec le respect que tous ici meritent*

----------


## Rayek

> D'ailleurs vous connaissez d'autre cas o on a la mme situation? Je veux dire o quelqu'un cr quelque chose et o vous pouvez en faire ce que vous voulez mme contre son accord?


Les partitions de musiques, livres, etc ... photocopis ou PDFIss et distribus

----------


## Marc_27

> Honntement la plupart des gens ne vont pas acheter le cd, par contre ils vont garder prcieusement le mp3... Comme tu dis avant on l'coutait  la radio donc on ne l'avait pas, on l'achetait donc. Maintenant on l'a et ensuite on va l'acheter? Je suis pas sr que tout le monde le fasse.


C'est a qui montre l'etude...




> "le tlchargement c'est prendre quelque chose qui appartient  quelqu'un sans son autorisation et sans le rmunrer !"


Je dirais qui le tlchargement c'est un moyen extraordinaire de divulguer, pour qui les gens l'achent aprs. Ce mon point de vu, et je m'embase sur quelques etudes qu' mon avis sont serieux (Harvard, Rennes, etc) et bien sure sur mon experience personnel.

----------


## Marco46

> Tu as raison sur le fait que le tlchargement ne rend pas le CD gratuit. Mais, ce n'est pas le problme ! Le problme est : "le tlchargement c'est prendre quelque chose qui appartient  quelqu'un sans son autorisation et sans le rmunrer !". Une fois cela admis, on pourra commencer  discuter sur les faon de mettre en place une meilleure solution que cette loi dbile qu'est HADOPI !


Mais a ne peut pas tre admis parce que c'est une connerie. Tu ne prends rien  personne. Tu copies. Et l'autorisation de l'auteur est tout a fait accessoire, honntement, je dirais mme qu'on en a rien  battre. La raison d'tre d'une oeuvre c'est d'tre diffuse, pas de faire du fric.

Un auteur qui, dans la balance entre argent et tre diffus, place l'argent en premier doit tre ignor.
En ce qui me concerne, tous les artistes ayant dclar tre pro-HADOPI ou tre contre le tlchargement je les ai supprim de mes disques et je les ignore. Notez que je n'ai pratiquement jamais tlcharg de musique, j'ai toujours effectu des copies de pote  pote, exactement comme je le faisais avec des K7 tant ado et j'ai numris tous mes CD.

La problmatique de fond en fait, c'est que vous considrez la musique et le cinma comme un produit, ou un service de la mme nature que n'importe quel autre.

Et c'est l toute la diffrence entre nous, car comme le sait grafikm, nous n'avons pas les mmes valeurs  ::mrgreen:: 

Je souhaiterai que tous les artistes aient une position claire  ce sujet, parce que pour moi une personne qui affirme que la culture est une marchandise comme les autres n'est pas un artiste mais un marchand. Ce qui viendra de cette personne ne m'intresse pas.

Comme je l'ai dit 20 000 fois, je ne demande pas mieux que de pouvoir rmunrer les artistes, mais pas les moines copistes de DVD.

----------


## Marc_27

> La raison d'tre d'une oeuvre c'est d'tre diffuse, pas de faire du fric.
> 
> Un auteur qui, dans la balance entre argent et tre diffus, place l'argent en premier doit tre ignor.
> En ce qui me concerne, tous les artistes ayant dclar tre pro-HADOPI ou tre contre le tlchargement je les ai supprim de mes disques et je les ignore. 
> 
> La problmatique de fond en fait, c'est que vous considrez la musique et le cinma comme un produit, ou un service de la mme nature que n'importe quel autre.
> 
> Je souhaiterai que tous les artistes aient une position claire  ce sujet, parce que pour moi une personne qui affirme que la culture est une marchandise comme les autres n'est pas un artiste mais un marchand. Ce qui viendra de cette personne ne m'intresse pas.


 ::ccool::  

C'est pour a qui j'ai les class dans mes 3 categories,  mon avis bien logiques

----------


## dams78

Faut arrter de croire que la culture c'est gratuit et a pousse sur les arbres... C'est facile de dire c'est de la culture, tout le monde doit y avoir accs et comme a moi j'ai la conscience tranquille en choppant tout a gratuitement!

Maintenant en supposant que le tlchargement permet de divulguer de "la culture"  grande chelle et donc comme oblige les artistes, majors, ralisateurs  vivre avec le tlchargement, on arrive o?
Vous parlez d'une licence globale mais ds qu'on gratte un peu, moi j'ai pleins de questions qui n'ont pas rponses. Pourquoi est ce que les gens vont payer alors qu'on peut tout avoir gratuitement? C'est comme si on disait aux automobilistes vous pouvez roulez  la vitesse que vous voulez mais a serait cool si vous restiez  50km/h... Si on cadre pas le truc a dborde tout simplement.

----------


## Marc_27

> Faut arrter de croire que la culture c'est gratuit et a pousse sur les arbres... C'est facile de dire c'est de la culture, tout le monde doit y avoir accs et comme a moi j'ai la conscience tranquille en choppant tout a gratuitement!
> 
> Maintenant en supposant que le tlchargement permet de divulguer de "la culture"  grande chelle et donc comme oblige les artistes, majors, ralisateurs  vivre avec le tlchargement, on arrive o?
> Vous parlez d'une licence globale mais ds qu'on gratte un peu, moi j'ai pleins de questions qui n'ont pas rponses. Pourquoi est ce que les gens vont payer alors qu'on peut tout avoir gratuitement? C'est comme si on disait aux automobilistes vous pouvez roulez  la vitesse que vous voulez mais a serait cool si vous restiez  50km/h... Si on cadre pas le truc a dborde tout simplement.


Ils vivent avec la vente de leurs produits qui ne sont pas les chansons elles mmes.

Il faut rappeler que ces produits continuent a tre vendus mme avec les tlchargements, qui selon plusieurs tudes n'ont fait qu'augmenter leur vente

Et ce que tu ne vois pas c'est qui les gens achetent toujours les CD's (ok, pas tous, mais ils l'achetent), au-dl de *payer des abonnements pour tlcharger gratuitement*

Comme (parfois) on evolue avec ces discutions, maintenant je ne vois ni la necessit d'une licence globale, car je me suis convaicu qui le tlchargement favorise la vente des ouvres, donc la cration et la remuneration de tous les concerns

----------


## dams78

> Ils vivent avec la vente de leurs produits qui ne sont pas les chansons elles mmes.
> 
> Il faut rappeler que ces produits continuent a tre vendus mme avec les tlchargements, qui selon plusieurs tudes n'ont fait qu'augmenter leur vente
> 
> Et ce que tu ne vois pas c'est qui les gens achetent toujours les CD's (ok, pas tous, mais ils l'achetent), au-dl de *payer des abonnements pour tlcharger gratuitement*
> 
> Comme (parfois) on evolue avec ces discutions, maintenant je ne vois ni la necessit d'une licence globale, car je me suis convaicu qui le tlchargement favorise la vente des ouvres, donc la cration et la remuneration de tous les concerns


Peut tre que quelqu'un aurai l'info, mais les ventes de cd ne sont elles pas en chute libre?
Le problme en plus avec le licence globale c'est que tu vas payer deux fois : une fois pour tlcharger et une autre fois pour le cd. Donc l c'est claire que a va tuer le cd et personnellement j'aime bien les cd.
Et si tu favorises le tlchargement gratuit, l je parle de mon cas, autant je continuerai avec les cd je pense, par contre avec les dvd c'est moins sr...

----------


## Marc_27

> Peut tre que quelqu'un aurai l'info, mais les ventes de cd ne sont elles pas en chute libre?
> Le problme en plus avec le licence globale c'est que tu vas payer deux fois : une fois pour tlcharger et une autre fois pour le cd. Donc l c'est claire que a va tuer le cd et personnellement j'aime bien les cd.
> Et si tu favorises le tlchargement gratuit, l je parle de mon cas, autant je continuerai avec les cd je pense, par contre avec les dvd c'est moins sr...


Peut-tre les ventes de CD chutent, mais sont-elles les seules  chuter? Tout le commerce va bien? Et le pouvoir d'achat? Il ne peuvent pas avoir des autres causes que ne soyent pas les tlchargements? Ils n'ont aucune evidence de qu'il soit le tlchargement le responsable de la chute des ventes, et plusieurs etudes monternt le contraire

C'est pur a qu'on dit "chasse aux sorcires", parce que c'est un argument facile  croire, mais il n'est pas rel.

Le plus facile c'est de dire qu'il que sont les "pirates", mais tous les etudes disent le contraire, qu'ils aident la vente des CD's. Il va tre drole s'ils coupent tout l(internet, persone ne tlcharge plus rien et les ventes ne montent pas...

----------


## dams78

> Peut-tre les ventes de CD chutent, mais sont-elles les seules  chuter? Tout le commerce va bien? Et le pouvoir d'achat? Il ne peuvent pas avoir des autres causes que ne soyent pas les tlchargements? 
> 
> C'est pur a qu'on dit "chasse aux sorcires", parce que c'est un argument facile  croire, mais il n'est pas rel.
> 
> Le plus facile c'est de dire qu'il que sont les "pirates", mais tous les etudes disent le contraire, qu'ils aident la vente des CD's. Il va tre drole s'ils coupent tout l(internet, persone ne tlcharge plus rien et les ventes ne montent pas...


Le pouvoir d'achat nexcuse pas le tlchargement, c'est trop facile de dire a. Moi quand j'ai pas le moyen d'acheter quelque chose je le vole pas.

Le truc c'est que c'est aux artistes de prendre la dcision s'ils veulent ou pas que tu puisses tlcharger leurs oeuvres. C'est pas  toi de dire je la prend mais rassures toi si elle est bien je te donnerai de l'argent. 
D'ailleurs  ce propros est ce que tu as achet toute la musique que tu coutes disons plus de deux fois (puisque la premire ne compte pas)?

A mon avis on est arriv  un point o l'tat doit faire quelque chose, on peut pas rester le cul entre deux chaises : soit on interdit soit on lgalise le tlchargement, avec les connaissances que a aura.

----------


## Marco46

> Faut arrter de croire que la culture c'est gratuit et a pousse sur les arbres... C'est facile de dire c'est de la culture, tout le monde doit y avoir accs et comme a moi j'ai la conscience tranquille en choppant tout a gratuitement!
> 
> Maintenant en supposant que le tlchargement permet de divulguer de "la culture"  grande chelle et donc comme oblige les artistes, majors, ralisateurs  vivre avec le tlchargement, on arrive o?
> Vous parlez d'une licence globale mais ds qu'on gratte un peu, moi j'ai pleins de questions qui n'ont pas rponses. Pourquoi est ce que les gens vont payer alors qu'on peut tout avoir gratuitement? C'est comme si on disait aux automobilistes vous pouvez roulez  la vitesse que vous voulez mais a serait cool si vous restiez  50km/h... Si on cadre pas le truc a dborde tout simplement.


C'est l're du numrique qui veut a. Le "produit" fabriqu n'est plus celui qui est directement vendu. Google et d'autres socits arrivent bien  en vivre. 

De toutes faons, ce ne sont pas les artistes qui vivent des ventes mais les Majors. L'crasante majorit des artistes vit des concerts.




> Le pouvoir d'achat nexcuse pas le tlchargement, c'est trop facile de dire a. Moi quand j'ai pas le moyen d'acheter quelque chose je le vole pas.


Dans la mesure o il n'y a aucun prjudice et qu'il s'agit simplement d'une copie, il n'y a pas lieu de s'excuser. Par contre le pouvoir d'achat explique en partie le succs des rseaux P2P.

vol != copie. a veut pas rentrer a mais pourtant c'est juste la vrit. C'est mme la vrit lgale.

----------


## Rayek

> Le pouvoir d'achat nexcuse pas le tlchargement, c'est trop facile de dire a. Moi quand j'ai pas le moyen d'acheter quelque chose je le vole pas.


Je pense que tu as mal compris ce qu'il voulait dire avec le pouvoir d'achat.
Si je ne m'abuse, il voulait dire que la chute de la vente de CD ne vient pas que du tlchargement mais aussi de la baisse du pouvoir d'achat.

Moi je dirais que la baisse des ventes de CD/DVD vient :

- La baisse du pouvoir d'achat (Quand on a pas de sous on achete moins  ::P: )
- Le dsintrt des gens pour ce qui sort (pour ma par niveau musical je trouve tout ce qui sort assez naze)
- La dmultiplication des loisirs (Les gens dpensent un peu partout donc moins au mme endroit : Jeux video, Musique, cin, sortie en tout genre , etc ...)
- Pas d'offres attirantes niveau qualit/prix
- Le tlchargement (Tous ceux qui tlchargent n'achtent pas je ne dirais pas le contraire, mais ce n'est pas la cause principale)

----------


## el_socio

> - Le tlchargement (Tous ceux qui tlchargent n'achtent pas je ne dirais pas le contraire, mais ce n'est pas la cause principale)


Existe-t-il une etude serieuse qui demontre cela?
Car il semblerait qu'au contraire, ceux qui telechargent le plus sont aussi ceux qui achetent le plus (une source a ete donnee dans un message precedent).

----------


## el_socio

> Ben y a eu Franco. Mais oui a va changer, l'Espagne a la "chance" d'avoir l'ETA et la guerre globale contre le terrorisme en mme temps.


Oui il y a eu Franco, et puis il y a encore l'ETA (enfin ce qu'il en reste), mais je ne comprends pas le rapport avec la discussion  ::oops:: 




> Un gouvernement de gauche qui adopte les mme texte qu'un gouvernement de droite?


Oui c'est plutot bizarre. Le PSOE (Parti Socialiste Ouvrier Espagnol) est au pouvoir depuis 2004, et il fait la meme chose que la France (qui est a droite depuis bien plus longtemps). Est-ce le PSOE qui est plus a droite ou l'UMP qui est plus a gauche?
Les experts en politique ici disent le le PSOE est tres comparable au PS francais, mais que le PP (qui est le parti de droite en espagne) n'est pas comparable a l'UMP car le PP, depuis le debut, contient les partis fascistes espagnols (des partis ouvertements neo-nazis, en passant par la falange, le parti de Franco, et des fascites plus moderes, mais tous qui se definissent eux-meme officiellement comme fascites).
L'espagne est tres a droite. Il reste encore beaucoup de gens qui regrettent Franco et ne s'en cachent pas. La seule raison pour laquelle la gauche est au pouvoir est que la droite espagnole est tres maladroite, politiquement. Ils font plein de stupidites qui leur font perdre betement des electeurs.

----------


## Marc_27

> Je pense que tu as mal compris ce qu'il voulait dire avec le pouvoir d'achat.
> Si je ne m'abuse, il voulait dire que la chute de la vente de CD ne vient pas que du tlchargement mais aussi de la baisse du pouvoir d'achat.
> 
> Moi je dirais que la baisse des ventes de CD/DVD vient :
> 
> - La baisse du pouvoir d'achat (Quand on a pas de sous on achete moins )
> - Le dsintrt des gens pour ce qui sort (pour ma par niveau musical je trouve tout ce qui sort assez naze)
> - La dmultiplication des loisirs (Les gens dpensent un peu partout donc moins au mme endroit : Jeux video, Musique, cin, sortie en tout genre , etc ...)
> - Pas d'offres attirantes niveau qualit/prix
> - Le tlchargement (Tous ceux qui tlchargent n'achtent pas je ne dirais pas le contraire, mais ce n'est pas la cause principale)


 ::ccool:: 

Le P2P fait baisser des ventes en part, mais par contre ils font une pub considerable pour les chansons, quoi fait monter les ventes. 




> Existe-t-il une etude serieuse qui demontre cela?
> Car il semblerait qu'au contraire, ceux qui telechargent le plus sont aussi ceux qui achetent le plus (une source a ete donnee dans un message precedent).


Les etudes de Harvard et Rennes disent exactement a, qui les tlchargements poussent les ventes des CD's car les gens peuvent decouvrir des nouveles artistes dont ils n'acheteraient jamais les CD's (pour ne pas les connaitre), mais qui le font aprs avoir entendu par biais du P2P. Je ne vois pas o est le vol l (aprs si je ne les achete pas n'est pas non plus un vol parce que je n'allais ni connaitre ces chansons, qui dirait les acheter)

En plus, l'etude dit que la prodution culturele a presque doubl entre 2000-2007. Je ne vois pas a dans une industrie en crise, j'imagine. 

Tous qu'on voit l cet une industrie avec une mentalit de plus de 30 ans que dit qui tlcharger c'est voler, sans se rendre compte de la realit, et la seule realit c'est que le P2P est BENEFIQUE pour leur industrie, pour les artistes et crateurs, n'importe de quel angle on regarde.

Il faut arreter de suporter tout ce parole sans aucun sens, ces lois et processus millionaires et *injustifiables*.

Tlcharger est legal, c'est bon pour l'industrie, c'est bon pour les artistes et pour la culture. Si vos tes contre cet avis, au lieu d'insulter, merci de presenter des chiffres qui disent l'inverse, et pas citer les lois, a mme un parrot peut le faire
 :;):

----------


## Rayek

> Existe-t-il une etude serieuse qui demontre cela?
> Car il semblerait qu'au contraire, ceux qui telechargent le plus sont aussi ceux qui achetent le plus (une source a ete donnee dans un message precedent).


Ceux qui sont pour le tlchargement/partage te diront que telle ou telle tude est fiable et les autres te diront que non. Puis tu trouveras l'effet inverse pour les contres tlchargements.

Sinon pour l'effet, tlcharge beaucoup = Achte beaucoup. Je dirais qu'il y a du 50/50 :
- 50% Tlcharge/Achte 
- 50% Tlcharge sans acheter

Je ne sais plus o j'avais vu mais il y avait eu une tude qui montrait que le tlchargement n'tait qu'une partie infime dans la perte que subissent les majors/artistes.
Aprs comme toute tude, on peut y croire ou non  ::mrgreen::

----------


## dams78

> C'est l're du numrique qui veut a. Le "produit" fabriqu n'est plus celui qui est directement vendu. Google et d'autres socits arrivent bien  en vivre. 
> 
> De toutes faons, ce ne sont pas les artistes qui vivent des ventes mais les Majors. L'crasante majorit des artistes vit des concerts.


De nouveau j'ai toujours entendu dire que les concerts cotaient trs cher et que les artistes se faisait peu d'argent dessus...




> Existe-t-il une etude serieuse qui demontre cela?
> Car il semblerait qu'au contraire, ceux qui telechargent le plus sont aussi ceux qui achetent le plus (une source a ete donnee dans un message precedent).


Quand je regarde mon entourage (toutes professions confondues, toutes "classes sociale") j'ai pas cette impression l, mais bon.

Ca n'empche pas que tlcharger revient  faire quelques chose contre l'avis de son crateur, vous pouvez appeler a culture ou copie puisque ce n'est pas un vol, je suis persuader que si c'tait vous qui en subissiez les consquences vous auriez une autre vision des choses.

----------


## dams78

> Ceux qui sont pour le tlchargement/partage te diront que telle ou telle tude est fiable et les autres te diront que non. Puis tu trouveras l'effet inverse pour les contres tlchargements.
> 
> Sinon pour l'effet, tlcharge beaucoup = Achte beaucoup. Je dirais qu'il y a du 50/50 :
> - 50% Tlcharge/Achte 
> - 50% Tlcharge sans acheter
> 
> Je ne sais plus o j'avais vu mais il y avait eu une tude qui montrait que le tlchargement n'tait qu'une partie infime dans la perte que subissent les majors/artistes.
> Aprs comme toute tude, on peut y croire ou non


Le problme  mon avis c'est que actuellement tlcharger c'est illgale. Donc soit on met en place des systme comme hadopi pour lutter contre, soit on lgalise le tlchargement, et l je donne pas cher de la culture.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Ca n'empche pas que tlcharger revient  faire quelques chose contre l'avis de son crateur.


Pas tous les crateurs. Tous les _diteurs_, oui. Mais beaucoup de crateurs sont pour et savent que a leur fait de la pub.

----------


## dams78

> Pas tous les crateurs. Tous les _diteurs_, oui. Mais beaucoup de crateurs sont pour et savent que a leur fait de la pub.


Tu veux dire d'artistes?
J'ai en tte des grands groupes qui avaient permis qu'on tlcharge leur album contre une somme d'argent libre, mais sinon?
Aprs je veux bien que diffuser une ou deux chansons permettent de se faire de l'agent, mais j'ai jamais vu d'album disponible entirement, que ce soit petit ou grand groupes.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Pas tous les crateurs. Tous les _diteurs_, oui. Mais beaucoup de crateurs sont pour et savent que a leur fait de la pub.


Ouais, sauf que les crateurs, ben ils ont cd leurs droits patrimoniaux  l'diteur. C'est donc l'diteur qui dcide ce qu'il peut faire ou ne pas faire, pas l'artiste. Il ne reste  ce dernier que les droit moraux qui sont incessibles.

Et que je sache, on met pas aux artistes le couteau sous la gorge pour qu'ils fassent une cession de droits  une maison d'dition. Mais bizarrement, ds qu'un major propose  un artiste de signer ledit contrat, l'artiste se prcipite...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Marc_27

> Tu veux dire d'artistes?
> J'ai en tte des grands groupes qui avaient permis qu'on tlcharge leur album contre une somme d'argent libre, mais sinon?
> Aprs je veux bien que diffuser une ou deux chansons permettent de se faire de l'agent, mais j'ai jamais vu d'album disponible entirement, que ce soit petit ou grand groupes.


Radiohead et Prince sont des exemples

----------


## grafikm_fr

> La raison d'tre d'une oeuvre c'est d'tre diffuse, pas de faire du fric.


C'est crit o? Y a un texte de loi pour a? Ou c'est toi qui l'a dcid? Mais t'es qui pour dcider tout seul une chose (j'ai failli crire "connerie", ah mince je l'ai crit  ::mouarf:: ) pareille?




> Un auteur qui, dans la balance entre argent et tre diffus, place l'argent en premier doit tre ignor.


Tu vois, c'est a que j'adore chez les gauchos. Sous prtexte d'une plus grande libert, on opprime ceux qui sont pas d'accord. On veut lutter contre une soi-disante dictature mais on se retrouve avec une autre. Le grand classique...  ::roll:: 




> En ce qui me concerne, tous les artistes ayant dclar tre pro-HADOPI ou tre contre le tlchargement je les ai supprim de mes disques et je les ignore.


Les pauvres, je suis sr qu'ils vont commettre un seppuku parce que tu les as ignor!  ::mouarf:: 




> La problmatique de fond en fait, c'est que vous considrez la musique et le cinma comme un produit, ou un service de la mme nature que n'importe quel autre.


Ben oui. Avec un marteau on enfonce des clous, avec un tlescope on observe le ciel et avec une uvre d'esprit on se fait de l'argent. Tu veux pas? Met ton uvre dans le domaine public, question rgle.




> Comme je l'ai dit 20 000 fois, je ne demande pas mieux que de pouvoir rmunrer les artistes, mais pas les moines copistes de DVD.


OK, je vais te donner un autre exemple qui montre l'absurdit de tes propos.
"Moi je veux bien rmunrer les auteurs, mais pas les moines consultants qui les installent et les paramtrent." Je dtaille ou t'as compris l'analogie?  ::mouarf::

----------


## dams78

> Radiohead et Prince sont des exemples


C'est bien Radiohead que j'avais en exemple, t'avouera que ce sont des personnes qui peuvent se le permettre... limite faire un album  perte n'est pas du tout gnant pour eux.

----------


## Marco46

> De nouveau j'ai toujours entendu dire que les concerts cotaient trs cher et que les artistes se faisait peu d'argent dessus...


Le modle conomique est diffrent selon que tu es gros ou petit.

Un petit fait 90% de ses revenus sur les concerts et trs peu sur les ventes d'album.
Pour un gros c'est l'inverse.




> Ouais, sauf que les crateurs, ben ils ont cd leurs droits patrimoniaux  l'diteur. C'est donc l'diteur qui dcide ce qu'il peut faire ou ne pas faire, pas l'artiste. Il ne reste  ce dernier que les droit moraux qui sont incessibles.
> 
> Et que je sache, on met pas aux artistes le couteau sous la gorge pour qu'ils fassent une cession de droits  une maison d'dition. Mais bizarrement, ds qu'un major propose  un artiste de signer ledit contrat, l'artiste se prcipite...


Et si il a le couteau sur la gorge puisque s'il ne signe pas une Major il n'existe pas. Cette main mise des Majors sur les artistes et entrain de changer grce  Internet mais a prend du temps.




> Oui c'est plutot bizarre. Le PSOE (Parti Socialiste Ouvrier Espagnol) est au pouvoir depuis 2004, et il fait la meme chose que la France (qui est a droite depuis bien plus longtemps). Est-ce le PSOE qui est plus a droite ou l'UMP qui est plus a gauche?
> Les experts en politique ici disent le le PSOE est tres comparable au PS francais, mais que le PP (qui est le parti de droite en espagne) n'est pas comparable a l'UMP car le PP, depuis le debut, contient les partis fascistes espagnols (des partis ouvertements neo-nazis, en passant par la falange, le parti de Franco, et des fascites plus moderes, mais tous qui se definissent eux-meme officiellement comme fascites).
> L'espagne est tres a droite. Il reste encore beaucoup de gens qui regrettent Franco et ne s'en cachent pas. La seule raison pour laquelle la gauche est au pouvoir est que la droite espagnole est tres maladroite, politiquement. Ils font plein de stupidites qui leur font perdre betement des electeurs.


Je trouve a parfaitement cohrent. Le PS franais est aujourd'hui clairement orient  droite. Droite molle mais droite quand mme et l'UMP est la droite dure.

C'est pareil en Espagne et c'est globalement pareil dans tous les pays d'Europe.

Les partis de gauche traditionnels considrent que le march a gagn la bataille contre l'tat. Les tats ne sont plus qu'une chambre d'enregistrement des lois voulues par les lobbys. HADOPI en est un exemple criant.
La dmocratie est foule au pied tous les jours.
La majorit des europens veulent une protection contre la mondialisation et une amlioration de leurs conditions de vie et les grands dirigeants d'entreprises veulent une mondialisation sans contrle. C'est la 2me tendance qui prime depuis 30 ans en Europe. Depuis le fameux discours de Pompidou  propos du march unique europen au journal tlvis.

----------


## Marco46

> C'est bien Radiohead que j'avais en exemple, t'avouera que ce sont des personnes qui peuvent se le permettre... limite faire un album  perte n'est pas du tout gnant pour eux.


Contrairement  ce que tu sembles penser, c'est l'album qui leur a rapport le plus d'argent de leur carrire justement parce qu'ils ne se sont pas fait vampiriser par les Majors.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Au moins j'arrive  rflchir, je suis l avec tout le respect en train de presenter des etudes srieux, pas des delires.


Tu as prsent UNE tude. Et ensuite? En dehors des conditions de forme, qui t'as dit qu'une tude mene aux USA peut tre transpose facilement en France? Tu l'as dcid tout seul? Ou alors t'es pas au courant que ce sont deux pays totalement diffrents avec des gens qui ont une psychologie assez diffrente?




> Si par contre je ne connais rien sur le copyright, au moins j'ai la capacit de me questioner sur sa legitimit


Tu peux te questionner sur la lgitimit du copyright? Du haut de quoi? Le copyright existe depuis quasiment 200 ans, et l y a un monsieur qui s'amne et qui dit "ah non mais le copyright c'est mal parce que c'est mal." C'est hilarant plus que autre chose.




> Dites-moi une chose: tu defends quoi l?


Je dfends le principe "tout travail mrite salaire", qui est un fondamental de la socit depuis un bout de temps maintenant.




> laisse moi ecouter tes arguments, pas ton opinion.


Je l'ai dj fait, j'ai mme expos ma vision personnelle sur l'volution du copyright. Mais bon, le fil faisant juste 50 pages, je peux pas reprendre toutes les 2 pages la mme chose.




> Cas contraire reste tranquille et participe *avec le respect que tous ici meritent*


M'indique pas comment on mne une discussion, merci.
Quand on donne des arguments intelligents, on a droit  des contre-arguments. Quand on dbite des neries, on se fait traiter d'une autre faon.

----------


## dams78

> Le modle conomique est diffrent selon que tu es gros ou petit.
> 
> Un petit fait 90% de ses revenus sur les concerts et trs peu sur les ventes d'album.
> Pour un gros c'est l'inverse.


Ca m'tonne pas, mais les petits arrivent ils  bien vivre?
Personnellement je pense que passer a vie  faire des concerts a ne doit pas tre leur but.




> Contrairement  ce que tu sembles penser, c'est l'album qui leur a rapport le plus d'argent de leur carrire justement parce qu'ils ne se sont pas fait vampiriser par les Majors.


C'est un peu comme les agriculteurs qui vendent directement aux consommateurs, forcment sans intermdiaires tu peux augmenter ta marge, mais on ne peux pas forcment se passer de ces intermdiaires car ils possdent des rseaux d'informations etc.
La preuve c'est que l c'est un grand groupe avec des rserves d'hier, eux ils peuvent se passer des majors et prendre le risque. C'est pas forcment le cas pour tous.

----------


## Marco46

> C'est crit o? Y a un texte de loi pour a? Ou c'est toi qui l'a dcid? Mais t'es qui pour dcider tout seul une chose (j'ai failli crire "connerie", ah mince je l'ai crit ) pareille?


C'est mon point de vue sur la culture, j'ai le droit d'avoir un point de vue sans qu'il soit autoris par la loi ? T'as besoin que l'tat te dise ce que tu dois penser ?  ::evilred:: 




> Tu vois, c'est a que j'adore chez les gauchos. Sous prtexte d'une plus grande libert, on opprime ceux qui sont pas d'accord. On veut lutter contre une soi-disante dictature mais on se retrouve avec une autre. Le grand classique...


Refuser d'couter un artiste avec lequel on est en dsaccord c'est une oppression ? C'est pas plutt toi qui voudrais que je me comporte comme TOI tu l'entends ?




> Ben oui. Avec un marteau on enfonce des clous, avec un tlescope on observe le ciel et avec une uvre d'esprit on se fait de l'argent. Tu veux pas? Met ton uvre dans le domaine public, question rgle.


C'est un fonctionnement invalide dans un monde informatis o la copie d'information est aussi naturelle et incontrlable que l'eau mouille au contact de la peau. Tu saisis l'analogie et l'absurdit de tes propos ?




> OK, je vais te donner un autre exemple qui montre l'absurdit de tes propos.
> "Moi je veux bien rmunrer les auteurs, mais pas les moines consultants qui les installent et les paramtrent." Je dtaille ou t'as compris l'analogie?


... a n'a rien  voir ... Ton analogie est fausse. Dans la tienne il y a un change marchand. Le service d'installation. Dans notre problme actuel, on veut nous imposer un support physique obsolte alors qu'il y a mieux et que la production de ce mieux a un cot unitaire qui tend vers ZERO. L'argent doit tre gagn sur une valeur ajout priphrique  la fabrication des copies. C'est vident.

----------


## dams78

> Dans notre problme actuel, on veut nous imposer un support physique obsolte alors qu'il y a mieux et que la production de ce mieux a un cot unitaire qui tend vers ZERO.


Tu veux dire que faire un album ne cote rien?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Dans la tienne il y a un change marchand. Le service d'installation.


Et l t'as un service de production du morceau et celui de sa promotion. Voil tout.

Et si tu regardais les chiffres, tu verrais que les prestataires de service s'octroient une marge bien plus importante que les majors. Mais comme c'est les premiers qui te paient, tu dis rien  ::mouarf::

----------


## Marco46

> Tu peux te questionner sur la lgitimit du copyright? Du haut de quoi? Le copyright existe depuis quasiment 200 ans, et l y a un monsieur qui s'amne et qui dit "ah non mais le copyright c'est mal parce que c'est mal." C'est hilarant plus que autre chose.
> 
> Je dfends le principe "tout travail mrite salaire", qui est un fondamental de la socit depuis un bout de temps maintenant.


Du haut de la rvolution informatique. C'est une *RE-VO-LU-TION*. Ce qui tait vrai avant ne l'est plus.

Les droits d'auteurs ont t crs pour protger les auteurs des diteurs. L'auteur cre, et l'diteur diffuse.
L'auteur fait son beurre avec les droits que lui reverse l'diteur pour diffuser et lui fait son beurre grce  la distribution de copie.

Aujourd'hui le cot de fabrication d'une copie est quasiment de ZERO. Donc son business va ncessairement s'effondrer. C'est aussi invitable que le soleil qui se lve au petit matin.

Quelle est la valeur ajoute d'un CD/DVD lorsqu'on a des fichiers numriques ? 
La valeur ajoute doit tre trouve ailleurs. Pas le choix. Il faut l'admettre c'est tout.

----------


## Marco46

> Et l t'as un service de production du morceau et celui de sa promotion. Voil tout.
> 
> Et si tu regardais les chiffres, tu verrais que les prestataires de service s'octroient une marge bien plus importante que les majors. Mais comme c'est les premiers qui te paient, tu dis rien


Qu'elles changent de prestataires. Je suis pas responsable de leurs erreurs de gestion.

Toi t'es contre le libralisme conomique ? Et si les prestataires s'entendent sur les prix il faut les attaquer en justice vu que c'est parfaitement illgal. Ils sont censs se livrer une guerre conomique.




> Tu veux dire que faire un album ne cote rien?


Je veux dire que *la copie* d'un album ne cote rien.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Du haut de la rvolution informatique. C'est une *RE-VO-LU-TION*. Ce qui tait vrai avant ne l'est plus.


"Travailleurs, travailleuse, on vous ment, on vous spolie, revoltez-vous!" (c)  ::mouarf:: 




> Les droits d'auteurs ont t crs pour protger les auteurs des diteurs.


Les droits d'auteurs ont pas du tout t crs pour a. Il y avait mme pas d'diteurs  ce moment-l (enfin si, en bouquins).




> Aujourd'hui le cot de fabrication d'une copie est quasiment de ZERO.


Tu comprends la diffrence entre le cot fixe, le cot variable et le cot marginal? Ou t'as taill tes cours d'conomie en plus de ceux de droit?




> La valeur ajoute doit tre trouve ailleurs. Pas le choix. Il faut l'admettre c'est tout.


Et ben non,  la place tu va avoir une connerie comme Hadopi parce que les jeunes de ta gnration ne comprennent plus la valeur du travail et de l'argent. Comme on dit sur certains sites, TLBM...  ::mouarf:: 




> Qu'elles changent de prestataires. Je suis pas responsable de leurs erreurs de gestion.


Uhu, c'est pour a que tous les prestataires facturent grosso modo la mme chose pour une journe  ::mouarf:: 




> Toi t'es contre le libralisme conomique ? Et si les prestataires s'entendent sur les prix il faut les attaquer en justice vu que c'est parfaitement illgal. Ils sont censs se livrer une guerre conomique.


T'as appris l'conomie dans une pochette surprise, visiblement  ::roll::

----------


## Marc_27

> Tu as prsent UNE tude. Et ensuite? En dehors des conditions de forme, qui t'as dit qu'une tude mene aux USA peut tre transpose facilement en France? Tu l'as dcid tout seul? Ou alors t'es pas au courant que ce sont deux pays totalement diffrents avec des gens qui ont une psychologie assez diffrente?.


Harvard+Rennes (USA) +IFPI+...=1 etude, bravo aux maths  ::roll:: 





> Tu peux te questionner sur la lgitimit du copyright? Du haut de quoi? Le copyright existe depuis quasiment 200 ans, et l y a un monsieur qui s'amne et qui dit "ah non mais le copyright c'est mal parce que c'est mal." C'est hilarant plus que autre chose..


Oui, je peut le questioner, je ne suis pas un parrot qui repets. Je pense et j'ai le droit de le faire.

En plus j'ai argument, je na pas dit c'est a, comme certains le font...




> Je dfends le principe "tout travail mrite salaire", qui est un fondamental de la socit depuis un bout de temps maintenant..


La on est d'accord je pense, sauf si tu lis de la mme faison qui tu questiones ce qui te disent...




> M'indique pas comment on mne une discussion, merci.


On doit sire quoi on pense q'une faison respectuose, en presentant des arguments (pas les textes memoriss) qui supportent notre avis. 





> Quand on donne des arguments intelligents, on a droit  des contre-arguments. Quand on dbite des neries, on se fait traiter d'une autre faon.


Harvard=neries
Rennes (USA)=neries

soit tous qui n'est pas d'accord toi c'est de l'nerie

Alors j'ai montr des neries( ::ptdr:: ), plus l'opinions des artistes, plus les propres chiffres de l'industrie et plus mon propre avis, parce que j'ai un, je ne recite sans reflechir, seulement pour "gagner" la discution ou montrer qui je suis le plus intligent

Heureusement je ne le suis pas, je peux changer d'avis et apprendre.

T'as fait quoi? Tu recites avec l'air de supperiorit absolute, svp 

J'ai montr avec mon etudeS qui le tlchargement ne donne aucune perte  persone et toi tu dis non, c'est pas vrai parce que c'est pas vrai, c'est du vol et j'ai la loi pour me supporter, alors arrete de dire tes delires  ::oops:: 

C'est pour a qui le monde est comme on le voit...
 ::(: 

Moi je m'arrete l, j'ai dj donne mon avis et mes supports.

----------


## dams78

> Je veux dire que *la copie* d'un album ne cote rien.


Mais derrire la vente d'une musique il y a un peu plus, il me semble.
Il y a l'artiste (que tout le monde semble aim puisque tout le monde veut lui donner son argent), il y a les musicos, les ing sons, la pub etc.

----------


## Marco46

> Tu comprends la diffrence entre le cot fixe, le cot variable et le cot marginal? Ou t'as taill tes cours d'conomie en plus de ceux de droit?


Et toi tu comprends le franais ?




> Aujourd'hui le cot de fabrication d'une copie est quasiment de ZERO.


Comment veux-tu esprer vendre des copies alors que le cot de fabrication d'une copie est de ZERO ???




> Uhu, c'est pour a que tous les prestataires facturent grosso modo la mme chose pour une journe


Elle est belle la guerre conomique. Ils facturent grosso modo la mme chose avec des marges plutt rondelettes ... a rassemblerait  s'y mprendre  une entente sur les prix cette histoire ...




> T'as appris l'conomie dans une pochette surprise, visiblement


Venant de quelqu'un qui ne comprend pas le sens du terme "concurrence" a laisse songeur ...




> Mais derrire la vente d'une musique il y a un peu plus, il me semble.
> Il y a l'artiste (que tout le monde semble aim puisque tout le monde veut lui donner son argent), il y a les musicos, les ing sons, la pub etc.


Bien sr, mais le modle conomique finanant ces emplois doit tre bas sur autre chose que la vente de copies. Tu peux pas y couper sauf  coller des OS certifis Universal sur un rseau informatique certifi Universal.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Les partitions de musiques, livres, etc ... photocopis ou PDFIss et distribus


Heu, c'est pas tout  fait la mme chose. Et je me vois mal photocopi un bouquin de 500 pages ! 




> Je dirais qui le tlchargement c'est un moyen extraordinaire de divulguer, pour qui les gens l'achent aprs. Ce mon point de vu, et je m'embase sur quelques etudes qu' mon avis sont serieux (Harvard, 
> Rennes, etc) et bien sure sur mon experience personnel.


Visiblement, seuls ceux qui tlchargent pensent que a ne fait de mal  personne. Un peu comme ceux qui marchent sur les pieds des autres, en disant, pour toute excuse "Oh, moi,  j'ai rien senti !" 




> Mais a ne peut pas tre admis parce que c'est une connerie. Tu ne prends rien  personne. Tu copies. Et l'autorisation de l'auteur est tout a fait accessoire, honntement, je dirais mme qu'on en a rien  battre. La raison d'tre d'une oeuvre c'est d'tre diffuse, pas de faire du fric.


Heu, j'espre que ce n'est pas le fond de ta pense, parce que dans ce cas, ta pense  toucher le fond ! J'ai rarement lu une telle btise !




> Un auteur qui, dans la balance entre argent et tre diffus, place l'argent en premier doit tre ignor.


Et de 2, tu cumules !
Franchement, un artiste qui cre une chanson, il ne mange pas ? Les mecs du studio d'enregistrement, ils ne mangent pas ? Les musiciens, ils ne mangent pas ? Parce que, je te le rappelle, la nourriture, a se paie encore ( moins que t'arrive  en avoir par p2p !  ::roll::  )




> La problmatique de fond en fait, c'est que vous considrez la musique et le cinma comme un produit, ou un service de la mme nature que n'importe quel autre.
> 
> Et c'est l toute la diffrence entre nous, car comme le sait grafikm, nous n'avons pas les mmes valeurs


En gros tu viens de nous dire que tu ne vis pas sur terre, c'est a ? De quelle plante es-tu ?





> Ils vivent avec la vente de leurs produits qui ne sont pas les chansons elles mmes.


:gne: Et c'est quoi qu'ils produisent alors ? 




> Il faut rappeler que ces produits continuent a tre vendus mme avec les tlchargements, qui selon plusieurs tudes n'ont fait qu'augmenter leur vente


Et selon plusieurs autres tudes ont exactement l'effet inverse. C'est pas parce qu'aprs des heures de recherches sur le net, t'as enfin trouv 2 malheureuses tudes allant dans ton sens que tu peux crier EUREKA !
Postes en mme temps, toutes les tudes trouves dans le mme temps de recherche et montrant le contraire.




> Et ce que tu ne vois pas c'est qui les gens achetent toujours les CD's (ok, pas tous, mais ils l'achetent), au-dl de *payer des abonnements pour tlcharger gratuitement*


Ce que je vois c'est 2 faits :
1) la vente de CD diminue
2) le tlchargement illgal augmente

Je met ces deux faits l'un  cot de l'autre, et il faudrait que j'en dduise : "Le tlchargement illgal augmente les ventes de CD!" Dsol si ma formation comprend une dose d'analyse des donnes... 




> Contrairement  ce que tu sembles penser, c'est l'album qui leur a rapport le plus d'argent de leur carrire justement parce qu'ils ne se sont pas fait vampiriser par les Majors.


Et s'ils sont connus et peuvent se permettre de faire cela, c'est grce  qui ? La Marmotte elle met le chocolat !

Si le but du tlchargement tait rellement de promouvoir des artistes et d'inciter les gens  acheter la musique, pourquoi les sites de p2p ne se contenteraient-ils pas de permettre l'coute mais pas la copie ? 
Bon, vous rflchissez  a (si vous en tes encore capables) et on se retrouve aprs une page de pub (gratuite  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Et toi tu comprends le franais ?


Peut-tre, mais toi tu comprends pas l'co, c'est pire  ::mouarf:: 




> Comment veux-tu esprer vendre des copies alors que le cot de fabrication d'une copie est de ZERO ???


Peut-tre (et encore avec un support physique c'est pas vrai), mais pour fabrique *le premier exemplaire*, t'as un cot. Tu le rembourses comment?




> Elle est belle la guerre conomique. Ils facturent grosso modo la mme chose avec des marges plutt rondelettes ... a rassemblerait  s'y mprendre  une entente sur les prix cette histoire ...


Oui, les 98685 SSII franaises s'entendent sur les prix, videmment. Ou alors ils ont une structure de P&L assez similaire et ont un BFR long comme le bras  grer...




> Venant de quelqu'un qui ne comprend pas le sens du terme "concurrence" a laisse songeur ...


Ben c'est juste que la thorie de la concurrence pure est morte et enterre (j'ai mme envie de dire qu'elle est morte-ne mais bon...)




> Tu peux pas y couper sauf  coller des OS certifis Universal sur un rseau informatique certifi Universal.


On va y venir, t'inquite pas. a m'embte videmment comme tout le monde, mais l'inconscience gnralise ne laisse pas le choix aux acteurs commerciaux du secteur. Pourtant il y avait de bien meilleures solutions...

----------


## Marc_27

> Ce que je vois c'est 2 faits :
> 1) la vente de CD diminue
> 2) le tlchargement illgal augmente





> la prodution culturele a presque doubl entre 2000-2007.


Ces sont les chiffres de l'industrie. Et stp, montre moi un etude que dit le contraire. 

Je peux aussi me tromper, mais je pense pas que Harvard et Rennes soyent des etudes pourris et sans credibilit.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> la prodution culturele a presque doubl entre 2000-2007.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Je peux aussi me tromper, mais je pense pas que Harvard et Rennes soyent des etudes pourris et sans credibilit.


Si elles ont crit cela, alors elles n'ont aucune crdibilit !  ::ccool::

----------


## Marco46

> On va y venir, t'inquite pas. a m'embte videmment comme tout le monde, mais l'inconscience gnralise ne laisse pas le choix aux acteurs commerciaux du secteur. Pourtant il y avait de bien meilleures solutions...


Honntement, je ne crois pas.

Et si un jour on en arrive l, il sera temps de ressortir les guillotines et de couper quelques ttes et les planter au bout de piques parce qu'on ne sera plus un pays libre.




> Peut-tre (et encore avec un support physique c'est pas vrai), mais pour fabrique le premier exemplaire, t'as un cot. Tu le rembourses comment?


En vendant des *services* priphriques aux copies. On en a donn plein d'exemples sur ce fil.
Pouvoir tlcharger avec un bon dbit des fichiers musicaux sans DRM c'est un service. Hberger ces donnes sur un serveur pour pouvoir les synchroniser sur tout ses priphriques via le net c'est un service. Tout a  un cot qui peut tre monnay, etc ...




> Oui, les 98685 SSII franaises s'entendent sur les prix, videmment. Ou alors ils ont une structure de P&L assez similaire et ont un BFR long comme le bras  grer...


Si les prix sont identiques et qu'en plus ils font une grosse marge alors ils s'entendent sur les prix c'est mathmatique.

Tu ne peux pas avancer comme argument que la structure de cot est la mme et y ajouter une grosse marge pour justifier un prix similaire.

Si je suis en concurrence avec une autre socit je vais rduire mes tarifs pour lui bouffer des clients en rognant sur ma marge (surtout si elle est importante). C'est un peu a la concurrence.

Mais d'aprs un grand spcialiste expert es-conomie la concurrence est morte (voire mme morte-ne). C'est une grande nouvelle, tu vas faire la une de tous les mdias du monde  ::aie:: 




> Si le but du tlchargement tait rellement de promouvoir des artistes et d'inciter les gens  acheter la musique, pourquoi les sites de p2p ne se contenteraient-ils pas de permettre l'coute mais pas la copie ?
> Bon, vous rflchissez  a (si vous en tes encore capables) et on se retrouve aprs une page de pub (gratuite )


Le but du tlchargement c'est de profiter d'une technologie efficace. Comme il est impossible de se procurer cette technologie de manire lgale les gens l'obtiennent de manire illgale.

Un site de P2P comme The Pirate Bay n'hberge pas de fichiers. Il n'existe aucune diffrence technique entre The Pirate Bay qui indexe des Torrents et Google qui indexe des pages web. C'est d'ailleurs le fondement juridique des dcisions prises en Espagne  propos des sites indexeurs de liens. Il n'y a aucun contenu illgal.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Et si un jour on en arrive l, il sera temps de ressortir les guillotines et de couper quelques ttes et les planter au bout de piques parce qu'on ne sera plus un pays libre.


Huhu, c'est beau de rver. On n'est plus en 1789.  ::mouarf:: 





> En vendant des *services* priphriques aux copies. [...] synchroniser sur tout ses priphriques via le net c'est un service. Tout a  un cot qui peut tre monnay, etc ...


Bien sr qu'il peut tre monnay. La question est: comment je me protge contre la copie excessive?

On va dire que produire un MP3 cote 10000  (on simplifie, on va dire qu'il y a pas de clip  tourner, pas de comm' etc...). Si tu vends le morceau 1, il te faut donc 10000 tlchargements pour rentabiliser. Or, ce qui va se passer concrtement, c'est que avec juste UN tlchargement mis sur le P2P, toutes les autres personnes vont pouvoir avoir le fichier. Et rsultat, tu ne rcupres pas tes cots.

C'est a le problme avec ce modle: c'est qu'il est quasi-impossible d'affirmer que tu va rentabiliser ton investissement.





> Mais d'aprs un grand spcialiste expert es-conomie la concurrence est morte (voire mme morte-ne). C'est une grande nouvelle, tu vas faire la une de tous les mdias du monde


Tu fais exprs? Ou la notion de thorie de la concurrence (pure et parfaite) a te dit rien?

Sinon, tous les conomistes s'accordent  dire qu'il faut plutt appliquer le modle d'oligopole mais bon...

----------


## FailMan

> Quelle est la valeur ajoute d'un CD/DVD lorsqu'on a des fichiers numriques ?


Au risque d'tre HS car je n'ai pas lu toute la discussion :

Pour ce qui est de la musique, la qualit invitablement. Aucune des offres prsentes actuellement en termes de musique "digitale" ne rivalise avec celle de la musique "physique" (CD).

Peu importe le prix, leur MP3 ou leur AAC  99 centimes, qu'ils se le gardent. Rien ne vaut un bon CD, et quand on voit le prix que a cote, on a parfois envie de se le procurer ailleurs.

Suis-je le seul ici  acheter la musique en CD ?

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Honntement, je ne crois pas.
> 
> Et si un jour on en arrive l, il sera temps de ressortir les guillotines et de couper quelques ttes et les planter au bout de piques parce qu'on ne sera plus un pays libre.


On n'est dj plus dans un pays libre. La preuve, on n'est plus libre de vendre le produit de notre travail, sans que des gens viennent nous dire qu'il ne vaut rien et se l'approprier en criant haut et fort que c'est normal !  ::aie:: 




> En vendant des *services* priphriques aux copies. On en a donn plein d'exemples sur ce fil.
> Pouvoir tlcharger avec un bon dbit des fichiers musicaux sans DRM c'est un service. Hberger ces donnes sur un serveur pour pouvoir les synchroniser sur tout ses priphriques via le net c'est un service. Tout a  un cot qui peut tre monnay, etc ...


Et pourquoi, les tlchargeurs iraient payer ces services alors que de toute faon, comme tu l'as dit, la raison d'tre d'une chanson, c'est d'tre vole !




> Le but du tlchargement c'est de profiter d'une technologie efficace. Comme il est impossible de se procurer cette technologie de manire lgale les gens l'obtiennent de manire illgale.


Ha bon ! Moi j'achte des CD et ils sont d'une excellente qualit.




> Un site de P2P comme The Pirate Bay n'hberge pas de fichiers. Il n'existe aucune diffrence technique entre The Pirate Bay qui indexe des Torrents et Google qui indexe des pages web. C'est d'ailleurs le fondement juridique des dcisions prises en Espagne  propos des sites indexeurs de liens. Il n'y a aucun contenu illgal.


Ce n'est pas The Pirate Bay qui est dans l'illgalit, ce sont ceux qui partagent des fichiers dont ils n'ont pas les droits !

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Ce n'est pas The Pirate Bay qui est dans l'illgalit, ce sont ceux qui partagent des fichiers dont ils n'ont pas les droits !


Oui enfin, le site est complice car prestataire (ou intermdiaire).




> La preuve, on n'est plus libre de vendre le produit de notre travail, sans que des gens viennent nous dire qu'il ne vaut rien et se l'approprier en criant haut et fort que c'est normal !


 ::frenchy::

----------


## Marco46

> Bien sr qu'il peut tre monnay. La question est: comment je me protge contre la copie excessive?
> 
> On va dire que produire un MP3 cote 10000  (on simplifie, on va dire qu'il y a pas de clip  tourner, pas de comm' etc...). Si tu vends le morceau 1, il te faut donc 10000 tlchargements pour rentabiliser. Or, ce qui va se passer concrtement, c'est que avec juste UN tlchargement mis sur le P2P, toutes les autres personnes vont pouvoir avoir le fichier. Et rsultat, tu ne rcupres pas tes cots.
> 
> C'est a le problme avec ce modle: c'est qu'il est quasi-impossible d'affirmer que tu va rentabiliser ton investissement.


T'as toujours pas intgr que tu ne peux plus vendre de copies dans un monde o l'acte de copie cote zro.

Tu ne vends pas le MP3  1.

Tu vends un abonnement, genre 10 par mois qui te donne accs  l'ensemble du catalogue.
Sur ce catalogue tu lis les playlists de l'utilisateur  son compte, et tu rajoutes un service (genre 10 / mois / priphrique) pour synchroniser les fichiers de tes playlists.

a permet  l'utilisateur d'avoir des playlists par priphriques et de les modifier via une interface Web.

Si tu payes plus ton abonnement, tu perds ton compte et tes playlists et bien que tu puisses rcuprer les MP3 tu n'as plus accs aux services.

Un systme comme celui-l je suis certain qu'il aurait du succs. Avec des formats de fichiers ouverts et librement copiables.

Il aurait du succs s'il tait bien fait car les gens cherchent la facilit, et si c'est plus facile  utiliser que le P2P a supplantera le P2P, mme si le P2P est gratuit. Et en plus a ferait du pognon parce que tout le monde sait qu'il n'y a rien de mieux que les abonnements avec reconduction automatique. Blizzard en sait quelque chose ...

L'lment bloquant c'est que a les terrorise de donner plus de liberts et de contrle  leurs clients. C'est une prise de risque et ils sont frileux comme pas possible.




> Ce n'est pas The Pirate Bay qui est dans l'illgalit, ce sont ceux qui partagent des fichiers dont ils n'ont pas les droits !


Absolument ! Mais les juges sudois, hollandais et italiens ne l'ont pas compris. Les juges espagnols si.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> T'as toujours pas intgr que tu ne peux plus vendre de copies dans un monde o l'acte de copie cote zro.


On peux et on va, mais bon, continue de rver.




> Tu vends un abonnement, genre 10 par mois qui te donne accs  l'ensemble du catalogue.


OK. Je pompe tout ou partie du catalogue et je le met en ligne sur un serveur en quateur. Tu fais comment pour te rentabiliser?




> Un systme comme celui-l je suis certain qu'il aurait du succs. Avec des formats de fichiers ouverts et librement copiables.


Ah a pour avoir du succs il en aurait. Il serait juste pas rentable  ::mouarf:: 




> L'lment bloquant c'est que a les terrorise de donner plus de liberts et de contrle  leurs clients. C'est une prise de risque et ils sont frileux comme pas possible.


videmment, une boite n'est pas un casino et ne joue pas avec son argent ni avec ses employs. C'est une news pour toi?  :8O:

----------


## Mdinoc

> OK. Je pompe tout ou partie du catalogue et je le met en ligne sur un serveur en quateur. Tu fais comment pour te rentabiliser?


Je rappelle que les gens sont *prts*  payer. Les sites comme Bandcamp le montrent bien, les gens payent plus que le prix minimum demand quand ils peuvent payer facilement et viter les DRM.

L'important est que l'emploi et le paiement soient facile. Donc de prfrence, s'il propose  la fois la carte bleue et une alternative (SMS surtaxs, cartes  code comme les Mobicarte), *il y aura assez de gens qui paieront*.

----------


## Rayek

> Aprs je veux bien que diffuser une ou deux chansons permettent de se faire de l'agent, mais j'ai jamais vu d'album disponible entirement, que ce soit petit ou grand groupes.


On va augmenter ta culture, va voir un peu sur ce site ou tu trouveras des albums complets d'artistes divers (surtout des petits)




> Heu, c'est pas tout  fait la mme chose. Et je me vois mal photocopi un bouquin de 500 pages !


Ah bon, quel est la diffrence entre scanner un bouquin et le mettre  disposition sur le net et ripper un CD en MP3 et le mettre sur le Net ?
Mis a part le temps pour le faire, il n'y a aucune diffrence et le march du livre n'est pas encore mort a ce que je sache.




> Ce que je vois c'est 2 faits :
> 1) la vente de CD diminue
> 2) le tlchargement illgal augmente


Si tu ne parles pas des causes cet argumentaire ne sert strictement  rien.

----------


## unknow0

> Ce que je vois c'est 2 faits :
> 1) la vente de CD diminue
> 2) le tlchargement illgal augmente


attend tu oublie:
3) les entrer au cinema battent tous les records
4) les redistribution par la SACEM se porte bien

pff faut encore telecharger plus sont pas pret de mourir les artistes a se rythme  ::aie:: 

mais plus serieusement on prend deux courbe qui on l'aire d'avoir la meme tendance et *paf* c'est forcement lier, non mais franchement reflechi un peu quand meme sinon on va finir par dire:
le taux d'obesit augmente
la vente de cd diminue
donc les gros vont tuer les artiste  ::aie::

----------


## Mdinoc

Venant droit de l'glise pastafariste:
Le nombre de pirates des temps anciens a diminuLe rchauffement climatique augmente
Donc le rchauffement climatique est caus par le manque de pirates.

----------


## Marc_27

Je pense qu'il n'est plus une question de parler, c'est plus une question d'ouverture.

A mon avis c'est trop dire qui des tudes faits  Harvard et  Rennes (qui maintenant fait part des USA) sont des tudes peu crdibles et qui la parole des ayant-droits c'est la seule vrit, *sans aucun tude pour les supporter*, au-del des fausses implications jor 1 CD tlcharg = 1 vente en moins.

Cette vrit incontestable c'est que tlcharger c'est du vol, point. Mais vol de quoi?

----------


## Mdinoc

J'ai vu ceci rcemment sur un forum anglophone:

----------


## Marc_27

> J'ai vu ceci rcemment sur un forum anglophone:


Je ne suis pas sure par rapport aux jeux et logiciels, mais si on refait ton schma avec des musiques on peut facilement voir que, dans la plus part des cas, il n'y a aucun vol...

----------


## math_lab

Ouais, les premiers "you're a pirate" me semblent tellement faux... Si le mec avait pas tlcharg le jeu, l'aurait-il achet avant de se rendre compte que c'est une grosse daube ? Si oui, alors les dveloppeurs auraient eu de l'argent. Si le gars a pas les moyens d'acheter le jeu, aurait-il conomis pour pouvoir enfin se l'acheter aprs un mois de longue attente ? (vous savez, ce que font les gens normalement) Si oui, alors les dveloppeurs auraient eu de l'argent.
Pour ces deux cas le "no harm was done" est compltement erron vu que si le gars se retrouve avec le produit avec le du travail des dveloppeurs sans les avoir pay dune manire ou d'une autre, il y a bien eu un problme quelque part.

Que les gens piratent parce qu'ils veulent pas acheter, je le comprend, mais il faut pas dire que a fait de mal a personne parc-quils l'auraient pas achet de toutes faons. 

Les deux derniers ont une description plus correcte.

----------


## Mdinoc

Sauf que pour le premier, les dveloppeurs auraient eu de l'argent qu'ils n'auraient pas mrit (mauvais jeu). Et puis, ce n'est pas comme si le tlchargement tait le seul moyen de se faire une ide de la qualit d'un jeu avant de l'acheter: C'est juste le plus fiable (aprs, il y a les articles, _parfois_ les dmos jouables, et parfois l'essayer chez un ami qui s'est laiss avoir).

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Ah bon, quel est la diffrence entre scanner un bouquin et le mettre  disposition sur le net et ripper un CD en MP3 et le mettre sur le Net ?
> Mis a part le temps pour le faire, il n'y a aucune diffrence et le march du livre n'est pas encore mort a ce que je sache.


Justement, le temps pour le faire et la simplicit de le faire ! Ripper un CD en MP3... aller quoi, 10/20 mn et c'est un logiciel qui s'occupe de tout.
Scanner chaque page, prend dj du temps, en plus, c'est pas simple, le rsultat n'est pas forcment top...
Autre diffrence de taille, mon cher, l'exploitation du rsultat. Lire un album ripper en MP3, c'est presque plus simple que de lire un CD pour le public vis, alors que lire un livre en PDF, quel horreur !
Donc, je confirme, ton argumentaire ne tient pas la route !





> Si tu ne parles pas des causes cet argumentaire ne sert strictement  rien.


Les causes elles sont simples, le nombre de tlchargements illgaux, et l'inconscience (parfaitement visible sur ce forum) de l'immoralit de l'acte de tlchargement illgal !




> Sauf que pour le premier, les dveloppeurs auraient eu de l'argent qu'ils n'auraient pas mrit (mauvais jeu).


Heu, en quoi est-ce que le fait qu'une ou plusieurs personnes trouvent un jeu (ou autre chose d'ailleurs) nul, fait que ce jeu est nul !  Est-il, pour vous, si difficile  imaginer que la diversification d'opinion et de gout existe, ou alors l'uniformisation des esprits  gagner ?

----------


## Rayek

> Autre diffrence de taille, mon cher, l'exploitation du rsultat. Lire un album ripper en MP3, c'est presque plus simple que de lire un CD pour le public vis, alors que lire un livre en PDF, quel horreur !


Tient en parlant de gout ... Pour toi c'est peut tre une horreur de lire un livre/bd via un PDF mais pour d'autres non.
Tient et si on parlait de la tablette d'Apple IPad ne servirait elle pas  lire des fichiers informatiques plus facilement ?




> Les causes elles sont simples, le nombre de tlchargements illgaux, et l'inconscience (parfaitement visible sur ce forum) de l'immoralit de l'acte de tlchargement illgal !


Faux, les causes ne sont pas seulement du aux tlchargements (lire certaines causes que j'ai montr plus haut)

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Tient en parlant de gout ... Pour toi c'est peut tre une horreur de lire un livre/bd via un PDF mais pour d'autres non.
> Tient et si on parlait de la tablette d'Apple IPad ne servirait elle pas  lire des fichiers informatiques plus facilement ?


Je me trompe peut-tre, mais les tablettes et/ou l'iPad, j'en vois pas beaucoup ! Et, hier encore j'tais dans le train, ben, j'ai vu beaucoup de gens lire... des livres et aucun n'avait de tablettes. Certains avaient des Ordi portables, mais ils jouaient ou regardaient un film, aucun ne lisait !
Donc, je pense que ton argumentaire sur le livre est mauvais. Si le livre rsiste, c'est qu'il n'y a pas encore de relle alternative pour lire des romans, ou autres documents textuels.




> Faux, les causes ne sont pas seulement du aux tlchargements (lire certaines causes que j'ai montr plus haut)


Tu veux parler de ce qui suis ? 
Ok, reprenons, si tu veux !



> Moi je dirais que la baisse des ventes de CD/DVD vient :
> - La baisse du pouvoir d'achat (Quand on a pas de sous on achete moins )


et on vole plus, c'est a ?



> - *Le dsintrt des gens pour ce qui sort (pour ma par niveau musical je trouve tout ce qui sort assez naze)*


C'est marrant, toi qui te fais le dfendeur des gouts, juste au-dessus !  ::mouarf:: 



> - La dmultiplication des loisirs (Les gens dpensent un peu partout donc moins au mme endroit : Jeux video, Musique, cin, sortie en tout genre , etc ...)


Heu, a ne date pas d'hier, tout a ! les jeux, le cin, la musique, les sorties en tout genre, a existe depuis un bon bout de temps, il me semble. Tu aurais pu ajouter la tl, aussi. Pourtant, la tl n'a jamais nuit aux vinyles ! 



> - Pas d'offres attirantes niveau qualit/prix


Ben, oui difficile de faire moins cher que les versions voles et dispo gratos !



> - Le tlchargement (Tous ceux qui tlchargent n'achtent pas je ne dirais pas le contraire, mais ce n'est pas la cause principale)


Et qu'est-ce qui te permet de supposer que ce n'est pas la cause principale ? Rien ! Que ton envie de pouvoir violer en toute impunit le travail d'autrui !

----------


## dams78

> Bien sr, mais le modle conomique finanant ces emplois doit tre bas sur autre chose que la vente de copies. Tu peux pas y couper sauf  coller des OS certifis Universal sur un rseau informatique certifi Universal.


Le problme,  mon avis, c'est comment proposer ces services tout en prenant en compte le piratage. En gros, qu'est ce que tu vas proposer qui ne pourra pas tre pirat?
Parce que clairement aujourd'hui t'as pleins de gens qui ne pirate pas (ou trs trs peu) parce qu'ils ont des convictions et certains maintenant parce qu'ils ont peur d'hadopi (ou eu conscience que c'tait illgale). Mais si demain tu "lgalises" le tlchargement ou du moins tu ne le combats pas, je suis persuader que ces gens l vont se remettre  tlcharger. 

Pour moi aujourd'hui il n'y a aucune offre payante qui apporte un rel plus par rapport au tlchargement, donc pourquoi payer pour avoir moins?

----------


## Rayek

> Je me trompe peut-tre, mais les tablettes et/ou l'iPad, j'en vois pas beaucoup ! Et, hier encore j'tais dans le train, ben, j'ai vu beaucoup de gens lire... des livres et aucun n'avait de tablettes. Certains avaient des Ordi portables, mais ils jouaient ou regardaient un film, aucun ne lisait !
> Donc, je pense que ton argumentaire sur le livre est mauvais. Si le livre rsiste, c'est qu'il n'y a pas encore de relle alternative pour lire des romans, ou autres documents textuels.


C'est vrai que 30 pquenots dans un wagon c'est reprsentatif de toute la population ...  ::roll:: 




> et on vole plus, c'est a ?


Non, mais c'est peut tre trop dur pour toi de lire une phrase entire.
Baisse pouvoir d'achat = Achte moins




> C'est marrant, toi qui te fais le dfendeur des gouts, juste au-dessus !


J'ai bien prcis *Pour ma part* et je pense que ces 3 mots prcises bien que c'est mon avis et mes gots pas ceux des autres.
Ce qui n'empche pas que les gots entre en ligne de compte dans les achats et que s'il y a baisse des ventes c'est que  plait moins.
De plus en parlant de dfenseur des gouts c'est toi qui a dmarr sur le sujet ...




> Heu, a ne date pas d'hier, tout a ! les jeux, le cin, la musique, les sorties en tout genre, a existe depuis un bon bout de temps, il me semble. Tu aurais pu ajouter la tl, aussi. Pourtant, la tl n'a jamais nuit aux vinyles !


Sauf qu'il y a de plus en plus de nouveau loisirs (tous les ans de nouveaux sortent)




> Ben, oui difficile de faire moins cher que les versions voles et dispo gratos !


Ils ont sortis la carte jeune base sur une tude qui disait que ceux qui tlchargent serait prs  mettre 7 par mois pour ne plus avoir de contrainte de tlchargement et pouvoir avoir accs  ce qu'ils veulent (Voir sur PcInpact).




> Et qu'est-ce qui te permet de supposer que ce n'est pas la cause principale ? Rien ! Que ton envie de pouvoir violer en toute impunit le travail d'autrui !


Car ca fait des annes qu'ils braillent qu'ils ont des pertes pour tels ou tels raisons, quand les DVD sont sorties les cinma criaient que c'tait leurs morts assures ... L'anne dernire ils ont fait une anne record ...
A force de crier au loup on ne les croient plus ...

----------


## Marco46

> Le problme,  mon avis, c'est comment proposer ces services tout en prenant en compte le piratage. En gros, qu'est ce que tu vas proposer qui ne pourra pas tre pirat?
> Parce que clairement aujourd'hui t'as pleins de gens qui ne pirate pas (ou trs trs peu) parce qu'ils ont des convictions et certains maintenant parce qu'ils ont peur d'hadopi (ou eu conscience que c'tait illgale). Mais si demain tu "lgalises" le tlchargement ou du moins tu ne le combats pas, je suis persuader que ces gens l vont se remettre  tlcharger. 
> 
> Pour moi aujourd'hui il n'y a aucune offre payante qui apporte un rel plus par rapport au tlchargement, donc pourquoi payer pour avoir moins?


En offrant un meilleur service qu'un client torrent ou que du DDL, tout simplement.

Rien qu'avec un meilleur moteur de recherche, une meilleure qualit de fichiers et l'assurance d'une part de faire quelque chose de lgal et d'autre part de ne pas se choper des chtouilles et de ne pas diffuser Jason Burne et la mmre dans la peau  son gosse au lieu de Bambi a se justifie de payer un abonnement pour tlcharger.

Tu n'arriveras jamais  radiquer le "piratage". C'est juste impossible. Comme tu n'arriveras jamais  radiquer les excs de vitesse. Il faut faire avec.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Tu n'arriveras jamais  radiquer le "piratage". C'est juste impossible. Comme tu n'arriveras jamais  radiquer les excs de vitesse. Il faut faire avec.


Uhu, mais tu noteras que pour rgler la vitesse c'est quand mme une solution consistante  installer un certain nombre de radars qui a le mieux fonctionn. Tu vois pas d'analogie l?  ::mouarf::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Venant droit de l'glise pastafariste:
> Le nombre de pirates des temps anciens a diminuLe rchauffement climatique augmente
> Donc le rchauffement climatique est caus par le manque de pirates.


Cet exemple a t fait avant la recrudescence notable des pirates dans certaines zones du monde (Somalie, Philippines, Indonsie). Donc si on suit la logique, on devrait plonger dans un age glaciaire l  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mdinoc

> Cet exemple a t fait avant la recrudescence notable des pirates dans certaines zones du monde (Somalie, Philippines, Indonsie). Donc si on suit la logique, on devrait plonger dans un age glaciaire l


J'ai prcis pirate "des temps anciens", pas les wannabes somaliens qui cassent l'image "romantique" des pirates (et qui ne respectent pas leur devoir de prtrise envers le Monstre Volant de Spaghetti).

----------


## dams78

> En offrant un meilleur service qu'un client torrent ou que du DDL, tout simplement.
> 
> Rien qu'avec un meilleur moteur de recherche, une meilleure qualit de fichiers et l'assurance d'une part de faire quelque chose de lgal et d'autre part de ne pas se choper des chtouilles et de ne pas diffuser Jason Burne et la mmre dans la peau  son gosse au lieu de Bambi a se justifie de payer un abonnement pour tlcharger.
> 
> Tu n'arriveras jamais  radiquer le "piratage". C'est juste impossible. Comme tu n'arriveras jamais  radiquer les excs de vitesse. Il faut faire avec.


Mais un meilleur service comment?
Parce que, qu'est ce qui t'empche d'avoir des fichiers de meilleurs qualit sur les rseaux P2P? J'en connais qui tlcharge directement des films en hd...
Quand aux films "douteux", bah comme c'est gratuits c'est pas trs grave.

Je connais pas les tudes fait par les majors, mais je pense que pour mettre en place un systme de tlchargement illimit qui soit performant a doit coter bonbon, et du coup les gens accepteraient ils de mettre autant dans un abonnement? Parce que avec 7 par mois on va peut tre pas assez loin.

Comme tu dis on peut pas l'radiquer, mais on ne peut pas (enfin l'tat ne peux pas) rester  rien faire et surtout ne peux pas le lgaliser.




> Uhu, mais tu noteras que pour rgler la vitesse c'est quand mme une solution consistante  installer un certain nombre de radars qui a le mieux fonctionn. Tu vois pas d'analogie l?


+1 tout simplement, si tout le monde tait civilis on ferai normment d'conomies...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> C'est vrai que 30 pquenots dans un wagon c'est reprsentatif de toute la population ...


Je vais t'avouer un truc. Autant, des mecs en train de lire un livre, j'en vois tous les jours, des dizaines, peut-tre mme des centaines. Autant, des mecs avec un iPad ou autres tablettes, j'en ai jamais vu ! 
Bon, c'est peut tre pas reprsentatif, mais quand mme !
Et puis, je ne dirais pas forcment que ceux qui lisent un livre dans un train allant de Paris  Rennes sont tous des pquenots, c'est pas gentil !  :;): 




> Non, mais c'est peut tre trop dur pour toi de lire une phrase entire.
> Baisse pouvoir d'achat = Achte moins


Et pour toi Achte moins justifie Vole plus ! C'est bien a ! 
Non, parce que moi, le pquenot rtrograde, j'ai eu un papa qui m'a expliqu que si je n'ai pas les sous pour m'acheter ce que je veux, ben je n'achte pas, il m'a jamais dit de le voler ! 





> J'ai bien prcis *Pour ma part* et je pense que ces 3 mots prcises bien que c'est mon avis et mes gots pas ceux des autres.
> Ce qui n'empche pas que les gots entre en ligne de compte dans les achats et que s'il y a baisse des ventes c'est que  plait moins.


Je pense que a n'a rien  voir ! Mais, les deux vont tre difficile  prouver !





> Sauf qu'il y a de plus en plus de nouveau loisirs (tous les ans de nouveaux sortent)


 :8O:  Bon, alors va falloir me dfinir ce que tu appelles un "nouveau loisir", parce que, j'en vois pas un nouveau tous les ans !  :8O: 





> Ils ont sortis la carte jeune base sur une tude qui disait que ceux qui tlchargent serait prs  mettre 7 par mois pour ne plus avoir de contrainte de tlchargement et pouvoir avoir accs  ce qu'ils veulent (Voir sur PcInpact).


Et avec 7 par mois tu finances l'ensemble de la production musicale !  ::aie:: 
T'es fort, toi !  ::ccool:: 




> Car ca fait des annes qu'ils braillent qu'ils ont des pertes pour tels ou tels raisons, quand les DVD sont sorties les cinma criaient que c'tait leurs morts assures ... L'anne dernire ils ont fait une anne record ...
> A force de crier au loup on ne les croient plus ...


Tu fais la mme erreurs qu'avec les bouquins ! Y a une diffrence entre voir un film au cin et le voir en DVD devant sa tloche ! 
a a l'air dur, aujourd'hui, hein ? Week-end trop arros ?  :;):

----------


## Marc_27

> Mais un meilleur service comment?
> Parce que, qu'est ce qui t'empche d'avoir des fichiers de meilleurs qualit sur les rseaux P2P?



Un exemple c'est l'uniformisation des TAG's, noms des fichiers et bien sure le bitrate...

----------


## dams78

> Et pour toi Achte moins justifie Vole plus ! C'est bien a ! 
> Non, parce que moi, le pquenot rtrograde, j'ai eu un papa qui m'a expliqu que si je n'ai pas les sous pour m'acheter ce que je veux, ben je n'achte pas, il m'a jamais dit de le voler !


T'as pas compris, c'est pas du vol, c'est de la copie!!!!  ::aie:: 
(un peu d'humour les gars...)




> Un exemple c'est l'uniformisation des TAG's, noms des fichiers et bien sure le bitrate...


Comment a?

----------


## Marc_27

> T'as pas compris, c'est pas du vol, c'est de la copie!!!! 
> (un peu d'humour les gars...)
> 
> 
> Comment a?




Sur les reseaux P2P c'est pas du tout uniforme: on a des fichiers sans TAG's, TAG's errons, chaque fichier a un format de nom (ex: num - artiste - morceau, ou num - morceau - uploader, etc...), des qualits differents (128, 196, etc), le volume d'enregistrement pas du tout uniforme non plus, etc...

Avec un prix raisonable, un bon catalogue et surtout sans DRM's les gems allaient payer, je suis sure. Il ne faut que de la volont pour inover. Les gens payent dj pour des fichiers pourris (avec tous les defauts qui j'ai dit), imagine s'ils fasaient une plateforme dcent, legale, avec de la PUB. 

Surement il y aurait encore de la piratage, mais ils reussiraient  faire leur business surement...

----------


## Rayek

> Je vais t'avouer un truc. Autant, des mecs en train de lire un livre, j'en vois tous les jours, des dizaines, peut-tre mme des centaines. Autant, des mecs avec un iPad ou autres tablettes, j'en ai jamais vu ! 
> Bon, c'est peut tre pas reprsentatif, mais quand mme !
> Et puis, je ne dirais pas forcment que ceux qui lisent un livre dans un train allant de Paris  Rennes sont tous des pquenots, c'est pas gentil !


Je connais pas mal de gens qui utilises les ScanTrad (Des scans de manga traduit par des quipes bnvoles)




> Et pour toi Achte moins justifie Vole plus ! C'est bien a ! 
> Non, parce que moi, le pquenot rtrograde, j'ai eu un papa qui m'a expliqu que si je n'ai pas les sous pour m'acheter ce que je veux, ben je n'achte pas, il m'a jamais dit de le voler !


O ai-je dis que achetr moins = on peut voler ...
Je dis seulement que la baisse du pouvoir d'achats et une des causes de la baisse des ventes de CD ...  ::roll:: 




> Je pense que a n'a rien  voir ! Mais, les deux vont tre difficile  prouver !


Un produit qui se casse la gueule est donc pour toi seulement du  une seule cause (le piratage) ... tu as une vision assez courte ... enlve tes illres un petit peu ...




> Et avec 7 par mois tu finances l'ensemble de la production musicale ! 
> T'es fort, toi !


Ce n'est pas moi qui dit  mais le gouvernement par rapport  une tude (et aprs on dit que c'est moi qui boit le week end, faut lire un peu mieux)





> Tu fais la mme erreurs qu'avec les bouquins ! Y a une diffrence entre voir un film au cin et le voir en DVD devant sa tloche ! 
> a a l'air dur, aujourd'hui, hein ? Week-end trop arros ?


Non, je crois surtout que c'est toi qui ne veut pas comprendre, ou comprendre ce que tu veux sans chercher plus loin.

----------


## dams78

> Sur les reseaux P2P c'est pas du tout uniforme: on a des fichiers sans TAG's, TAG's errons, chaque fichier a un format de nom (ex: num - artiste - morceau, ou num - morceau - uploader, etc...), des qualits differents (128, 196, etc), le volume d'enregistrement pas du tout uniforme non plus, etc...
> 
> Avec un prix raisonable, un bon catalogue et surtout sans DRM's les gems allaient payer, je suis sure. Il ne faut que de la volont pour inover. Les gens payent dj pour des fichiers pourris (avec tous les defauts qui j'ai dit), imagine s'ils fasaient une plateforme dcent, legale, avec de la PUB. 
> 
> Surement il y aurait encore de la piratage, mais ils reussiraient  faire leur business surement...


Personnellement j'aimerai bien qu'une telle plateforme existe, mais comme tout le monde j'aimerai que le prix soit vraiment attractif. Et c'est l o est le problme  mon avis si a n'arrive pas encore c'est que le retour sur investissement ne doit pas tre si sr qu'on le pense. Honntement a m'tonnerai que les diteurs n'aient pas tudier un tel systme.




> Ce n'est pas moi qui dit  mais le gouvernement par rapport  une tude (et aprs on dit que c'est moi qui boit le week end, faut lire un peu mieux)


J'avais cru comprendre que c'tait les gens tait prs  payer 7 par mois, et non qu'avec 7 par mois le procd tait rentable.

----------


## Marc_27

> Personnellement j'aimerai bien qu'une telle plateforme existe, mais comme tout le monde j'aimerai que le prix soit vraiment attractif. Et c'est l o est le problme  mon avis si a n'arrive pas encore c'est que le retour sur investissement ne doit pas tre si sr qu'on le pense. Honntement a m'tonnerai que les diteurs n'aient pas tudier un tel systme.
> 
> 
> J'avais cru comprendre que c'tait les gens tait prs  payer 7 par mois, et non qu'avec 7 par mois le procd tait rentable.


J'ai dj lu  plusieurs reprises qu'ils se *refusaient  discuter* sur une plataforme avec des abbonements mensuels de tlcargement.

Je trouve bisare que Deezer arrive  avoir du profit mme en payant des royalties vraiment lvs pour divulguer leur catalogue et pourtant les propres ayant-droits n'allaient le faire. J'ai dj vu les chiffres mais je ne me rappele pas maintenant.

Le truc c'est qui leur mentalit n'evolue pas: Ils ont toujours pay 1 chanson=1 prix. Pour quoi on doit changer a?

En plus, la mis en ouvre de cette plataforme ne signifiquerais la fin de la vente des CD's, qu'on sait dj qu'a encore plus de qualits qu'un fichier MP3.

----------


## dams78

> Je trouve bisare que Deezer arrive  avoir du profit mme en payant des royalties vraiment lvs pour divulguer leur catalogue


Il me semble que deezer  faillit mettre la cl sous porte il y a peu, non?

De toute faon a reste le serpent qui se mord la queue : si plus de gens tlchargeaient lgallement on aurait plus de plateformes intressantes. Et si on avait plus de ces plateformes on aurait plus de gens qui tlchargeraient dessus...

----------


## Marc_27

> Il me semble que deezer  faillit mettre la cl sous porte il y a peu, non?


Je crois qui c'tait Jiwa ou quelque chose d'autre, mais Deezer il me semble qui va bien, ils viennet de passer un accord pour les abbons Orange...




> De toute faon a reste le serpent qui se mord la queue : si plus de gens tlchargeaient lgallement on aurait plus de plateformes intressantes. Et si on avait plus de ces plateformes on aurait plus de gens qui tlchargeraient dessus...


C'est a qu'on est en train de dire...
Le seule fait c'est qu'aujourd'hui il n'y a aucune offre legale dcent. ils peuvent crier  volont qui le piratage ne vais jamais diminuer.

Je serais tout  fait d'accord avec vous si l'offre legale existait, ce qui n'est pas le cas, malhereusement...

Ils disent qu'on peut pas tlcharger sur le P2P mais ils n'offrent aucune autre possibilit (sauf 1 chanson=1 prix, avec DRM, prix equivalent au CD fisique, etc)

----------


## dams78

Mais aucune offre lgale ne peut survivre "face au tlchargement", pour moi l'un ne peux pas aller sans l'autre (avec la mentalit qu'on connat des gens) : il faut une ou plusieurs offres lgales (qu'on voit quand mme apparatre petit  petit) et un systme de rpression des tlchargements illgaux.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Avec un prix raisonable, un bon catalogue et surtout sans DRM's les gems allaient payer, *je suis sure*.


C'est clair qu'avec de telles preuves irrfutables...  ::roll:: 




> Je connais pas mal de gens qui utilises les ScanTrad (Des scans de manga traduit par des quipes bnvoles)


T'as surement raison, je ne sais mme pas ce qu'est un manga (mais je suis un pquenot rtrograde, hein  :;):  )




> O ai-je dis que achetr moins = on peut voler ...
> Je dis seulement que la baisse du pouvoir d'achats et une des causes de la baisse des ventes de CD ...


Et je dit qu'elle a comme consquence la prolifration du tlchargement illgal. Donc ton argument 1) vient dans mon escarcelle !




> Un produit qui se casse la gueule est donc pour toi seulement du  une seule cause (le piratage) ... tu as une vision assez courte ... enlve tes illres un petit peu ...


Moi, je dis que tout ce que tu me donnes comme explications va vers + de tlchargements.

Moins d'argent >>> + de tlchargements >>> moins de vente de CD
Catalogue moins bons  >>> + de tlchargements >>> moins de vente de CD




> Ce n'est pas moi qui dit  mais le gouvernement par rapport  une tude (et aprs on dit que c'est moi qui boit le week end, faut lire un peu mieux)


Le gouvernement aurait dit a !  :8O:  Je veux bien voir le texte officiel ! 





> Non, je crois surtout que c'est toi qui ne veut pas comprendre, ou comprendre ce que tu veux sans chercher plus loin.


Non, je suis plus ouvert que tu le crois. Ce que je n'admet pas, c'est que l'on puisse essayer de justifier un acte criminel, c'est tout !

----------


## Marc_27

> Mais aucune offre lgale ne peut survivre "face au tlchargement", pour moi l'un ne peux pas aller sans l'autre (avec la mentalit qu'on connat des gens) : il faut une ou plusieurs offres lgales (qu'on voit quand mme apparatre petit  petit) et un systme de rpression des tlchargements illgaux.


Il fait plus de 10ans qui a existe. Elle est o l'offre lgale?
 mon avis il y  de l'espace pour les deux. Si M. X ne veut pas payer pour tlcharger un morceau  fin de le conaitre, je pense qui c'est son droit, mais il se content avec une qualit infrieure et souvent pas facilement trouv, et aprs rien ne l'empche d'acheter le CD qu'il vient de connatre, comment plusieurs le font aujourd'hui.

Mais a c'est mon avis. Le truc qu'est pas mon avis c'est qu'il n'y  aucune offre aujourd'hui et les seules intresss ne font rien  l'exception de TUER ses consommateurs, qui sont les mauvais et inconscients pirates...




> C'est clair qu'avec de telles preuves irrfutables...


Les gens payent dj, il n'est que toi et d'autres peus ici qui ne veulent pas voir a...

Ils payent l'arnaque officiel, les VPN, les sites DDL, etc, tout pour des fichiers pourris sans aucune qualit.

----------


## bombseb

> Non, je suis plus ouvert que tu le crois. Ce que je n'admet pas, c'est que l'on puisse essayer de justifier un acte criminel, c'est tout !


Tu radote Louis Griffont, on le sait bien que c'est caca de tlcharger tu vas nous le rpter combien de fois ? on est en train de dbattre sur les solutions  adopter pour contrer le piratage

----------


## el_socio

Une petite question:
Par exemple, il y a Mr Dupont qui vit en France et qui a un reseau Wi-Fi via un provider quelconque. Son voisin, Mr Durand, un petit malin qui n'y connait rien en informatique mais qui sait comment telecharger et utiliser BackTrack (par exemple, mais il y en a d'autre), chose que peut faire a peu pres n'importe qui. Et bing: Mr Durand se connecte sur le reseau Wi-Fi de Mr Dupont et telecharge plein de choses.
Question: selon Hadopi, qui est-ce qui va en prison?

----------


## Rayek

> Question: selon Hadopi, qui est-ce qui va en prison?


Personne, pour le moment Hadopi ca envoi pas en prison, mais Mr Dupont prend 1 premier avertissement (Par mail) car on a detect son IP en train  de tlcharger, puis si ca continu il en recoit un 2 em  + Lettre recommand lui indiquant qu'il doit scuris sa ligne internet et si ca continu encore une fois de plus, il se fait couper internet et doit payer 1500  d'amende

----------


## Rayek

> Le gouvernement aurait dit a !  Je veux bien voir le texte officiel !





> Cette question des cots a cependant t longuement discute. *Une tude mene par le Service dInformation du Gouvernement pour le compte de la mission Cration et Internet avait soutenu que  52 % des pirates interrogs sont prts  payer moins de 7 euros par mois pour un abonnement donnant un accs illimit aux contenus* . Le ministre avait envisag une telle formule, mais sans la recommander  fond :  sagissant de lhypothse dun cot facial de 60  base sur une prise en charge par lEtat de 50 % du cot de labonnement mensuel dune offre en streaming, il semblerait dangereux daxer la communication sur ces seules offres, qui, bien que se dveloppant, sont loin,  ce stade, dtre un modle rmunrateur pour les acteurs ayants droit et les plates-formes.


Source

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Tu radote Louis Griffont, on le sait bien que c'est caca de tlcharger tu vas nous le rpter combien de fois ? on est en train de dbattre sur les solutions  adopter pour contrer le piratage


J'ai pas l'impression que le dbat porte des solutions. Aucune en tout cas n'a t propos,  part celle des socialistes, qui, comme d'habitude rpondent par un impt supplmentaire !  ::roll:: 

Je radote peut-tre, mais dans ce cas, je ne suis pas seul. Et aucune avance ne pourra avoir lieu tant qu'il ne sera pas admis que les uvres musicales ou autres, sont des biens et des produits comme les autres, et que les tlcharger, sans l'accord de leurs propritaires, est un acte injustifiable.
Je pense que la premire chose  faire est de condamner le tlchargement illgal, et de mettre de vrai moyen en uvre pour lutter contre ces tlchargements, et ensuite de repenser les moyens de satisfaire la correctement la demande de ceux qui ne veulent pas acheter de support, mais du virtuel.

----------


## dams78

Tu m'tonnes que pour moins de 7 les gens sont prt  payer pour tlcharger, maintenant est ce que a peut suffire 7? Parce que supposons que tu tlcharges un film par semaine et un ou deux album par semaines, donc on va dire  peu prs 12 mdias par mois, a fait un cot de revient  50cts...

----------


## bombseb

> les uvres musicales ou autres, sont des biens et des produits comme les autres, et que les tlcharger, sans l'accord de leurs propritaires, est un acte injustifiable.


oui on est tous d'accord : tlcharger c'est pas bien

Mais moi personnellement ca m'a toujours choqu d'entendre des gens utiliser le mot "produit" pour la musique. Peut tre que justement une partie de la solution se trouve ici, arreter de considrer la musique comme un baril de lessive, dja on aurait peut tre moins de musiques formate  outrance ce qui ne serait pas un mal

----------


## Marco46

> Je radote peut-tre, mais dans ce cas, je ne suis pas seul. Et aucune avance ne pourra avoir lieu tant qu'il ne sera pas admis que les uvres musicales ou autres, sont des biens et des produits comme les autres, et que les tlcharger, sans l'accord de leurs propritaires, est un acte injustifiable.
> Je pense que la premire chose  faire est de condamner le tlchargement illgal, et de mettre de vrai moyen en uvre pour lutter contre ces tlchargements, et ensuite de repenser les moyens de satisfaire la correctement la demande de ceux qui ne veulent pas acheter de support, mais du virtuel.


La culture n'est pas une marchandise ...  ::triste:: 




> oui on est tous d'accord : tlcharger c'est pas bien


Merci de parler pour tout le monde c'est sympa. Ce qui est pas bien c'est de jamais rien payer, tlcharger ne pose aucun problme.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> oui on est tous d'accord : tlcharger c'est pas bien


Attention ! Tlcharger n'a rien d'illgal en soi, tant que l'on tlcharge ce qu'on a le droit de tlcharger ! 




> Mais moi personnellement ca m'a toujours choqu d'entendre des gens utiliser le mot "produit" pour la musique. Peut tre que justement une partie de la solution se trouve ici, arreter de considrer la musique comme un baril de lessive, dja on aurait peut tre moins de musiques formate  outrance ce qui ne serait pas un mal


H, bien, c'est peut tre choquant, mais c'est pourtant un produit. 




> La production est l'activit conomique qui apporte de la valeur ajoute par cration et fourniture de biens et de service, ce qui signifie que la production est cration de produits ou de services et en mme temps cration de valeurs.


L'artiste cr une uvre, donc il "produit" ! 




> La culture n'est pas une marchandise ...


Si ! Et ce pour toute les formes de culture et ce depuis le dbut de l'histoire humaine !

----------


## Rayek

Tient, je viens de voir que j'avais oubli une des causes de la baisse des ventes de CD en france :

- L'achat  l'tranger car moins cher

Ex : Nier sur PS3 en Angleterre(En francais le jeu), Nier sur PS3 en france

Et on peut faire la mme comparaison sur les CD/DVD/BR

----------


## dams78

> arreter de considrer la musique comme un baril de lessive, dja on aurait peut tre moins de musiques formate  outrance ce qui ne serait pas un mal


Bah rien ne t'empche de produire ta propre musique et de la distribuer comme de la culture...
Par contre tu risques d'tre embter pour t'acheter un instrument, louer un studio de musique, etc, mais bon je suis sr qu'en expliquant que la musique n'est pas un produit a devrait le faire et les gens seront ravis de t'aider gratuitement.

----------


## Marc_27

> Bah rien ne t'empche de produire ta propre musique et de la distribuer comme de la culture...
> Par contre tu risques d'tre embter pour t'acheter un instrument, louer un studio de musique, etc, mais bon je suis sr qu'en expliquant que la musique n'est pas un produit a devrait le faire et les gens seront ravis de t'aider gratuitement.


Normalement, si sa musique plait des gens, ils vont acheter son CD (dcouvert  cause tu tlchargement) et il pourra vivre... :;):

----------


## el_socio

> Envoy par Marco46
> 
> La culture n'est pas une marchandise ...
> 
> 
> Si ! Et ce pour toute les formes de culture et ce depuis le dbut de l'histoire humaine !


Ceci est tres faux, Mr Griffont.
La culture a toujours ete quelque chose de tres a part.
Par exemple, a une epoque, les artistes etaient nourris et herberges par des nobles. Un systeme de remuneration totalement different des marchandises normales.
Au tout debut de l'humanite, les arts et la culture avaient encore moins a voir avec le commerce puisque les artistes de recevaient aucune forme de remuneration (les peintures dans les grottes tout ca).
Aujourd'hui encore, et malgre une tendance forte a la marchandisation de tout et de tous, la culture n'est pas forcement une marchandise. Par exemple, les chants que les femmes gitanes chantent lors des mariages n'ont jamais ete marchandisees. Ces femmes, ni personne, n'en ont jamais retire un quelconaue profit.
Je pourrais continuer longtemps.
L'art et la culture sont des choses vraiment tres a part. Tres difficile a definir. Par exemple, comment definir ces oeuvres d'arts intemporelles (comme La Joconde, ou les peintures de la chapelle Sixtine par exemple), qui sont souvent definies comme appartenant a l'humanite toute entiere?

----------


## dams78

> Normalement, si sa musique plait des gens, ils vont acheter son CD (dcouvert  cause tu tlchargement) et il pourra vivre...


Sauf que a reste une minorit, il suffit de regarder dans son entourage pour s'en rendre compte. Et dans ce cas l qu'en est il de ceux qui ne vont pas acheter le cd? Doivent ils supprimer la musique? Pourquoi est ce que le consommateur lamba va aller acheter un cd alors qu'il possde dj le mp3 et que d'ailleurs le cd ne va pas dans on ipod?

----------


## dams78

> Ceci est tres faux, Mr Griffont.
> La culture a toujours ete quelque chose de tres a part.
> Par exemple, a une epoque, les artistes etaient nourris et herberges par des nobles. Un systeme de remuneration totalement different des marchandises normales.
> Au tout debut de l'humanite, les arts et la culture avaient encore moins a voir avec le commerce puisque les artistes de recevaient aucune forme de remuneration (les peintures dans les grottes tout ca).
> Aujourd'hui encore, et malgre une tendance forte a la marchandisation de tout et de tous, la culture n'est pas forcement une marchandise. Par exemple, les chants que les femmes gitanes chantent lors des mariages n'ont jamais ete marchandisees. Ces femmes, ni personne, n'en ont jamais retire un quelconaue profit.
> Je pourrais continuer longtemps.
> L'art et la culture sont des choses vraiment tres a part. Tres difficile a definir. Par exemple, comment definir ces oeuvres d'arts intemporelles (comme La Joconde, ou les peintures de la chapelle Sixtine par exemple), qui sont souvent definies comme appartenant a l'humanite toute entiere?


Ce qui est marrant c'est que a nous arrange, nous les consommateurs, de dire que ce n'est que de la culture, qu'on a pas  payer pour, que au pire certains vont acheter le cd ou aller au concert  notre place. C'est ce qu'on appel se donner bonne conscience, c'est a?
Par contre il serait intressant d'avoir l'avis des intresss,  savoir des artistes et autre professionnels de la musique. Parce que s'ils sont d'accord moi je veux bien les inviter  bouffer s'ils acceptent de me faire un concert gratos  ::):

----------


## Marco46

> Si ! Et ce pour toute les formes de culture et ce depuis le dbut de l'histoire humaine !


Une ide c'est une marchandise ?

Tu fais toujours pas la diffrence entre le support physique et le contenu.

----------


## Marc_27

> Sauf que a reste une minorit, il suffit de regarder dans son entourage pour s'en rendre compte.


C'est pas a qui montrent les tudes sur le sujet...




> Et dans ce cas l qu'en est il de ceux qui ne vont pas acheter le cd? Doivent ils supprimer la musique?


Rien, parce que probablement ils n'allaient pas l'avoir achet d'aucune faison car ils ne le connaiceraient pas et donc il n'allait pas perdre une vente




> Pourquoi est ce que le consommateur lamba va aller acheter un cd alors qu'il possde dj le mp3 et que d'ailleurs le cd ne va pas dans on ipod?


Tout qu'on est en train de dire qui sont des avantages du CD par rapport aux MP3...





> Attention ! Tlcharger n'a rien d'illgal en soi, tant que l'on tlcharge ce qu'on a le droit de tlcharger ! 
> 
> 
> H, bien, c'est peut tre choquant, mais c'est pourtant un produit. 
> 
> 
> L'artiste cr une uvre, donc il "produit" ! 
> 
> 
> Si ! Et ce pour toute les formes de culture et ce depuis le dbut de l'histoire humaine !


C'est crit dans la loi qui *tous ont le droit*  la culture, rien ne dit le mme sur une voiture ou une autre marchandise quelconque...

----------


## dams78

> C'est pas a qui montrent les tudes sur le sujet...


Les tudes montrent que certains "tlchargeurs" achtent ensuite certains cd, mais sans ce tlchargement est ce qu'ils en achteraient pas plus? 





> Rien, parce que probablement ils n'allaient pas l'avoir achet d'aucune faison car ils ne le connaiceraient pas et donc il n'allait pas perdre une vente


Mais il l'utilise quand mme?
Pourquoi ne pas se contenter d'un site comme deezer? Ecouter de la musique, dcouvrir des artistes et acheter leur cd, ou mp3?




> C'est crit dans la loi qui *tous ont le droit*  la culture, rien ne dit le mme sur une voiture ou une autre marchandise quelconque...


Donc a devrait tre gratuit?
On devrait avoir le droit de dire aux artistes, quoiiiii tu veux me vendre ta musique, mais t'es fous c'est de la culture, donnes moi a tout de suite!!!

----------


## alexrtz

> Envoy par dams78
> 
> 
> C'est crit dans la loi qui *tous ont le droit*  la culture, rien ne dit le mme sur une voiture ou une autre marchandise quelconque...
> 
> 
> Donc a devrait tre gratuit?
> On devrait avoir le droit de dire aux artistes, quoiiiii tu veux me vendre ta musique, mais t'es fous c'est de la culture, donnes moi a tout de suite!!!


Avoir accs  la culture != obtenir gratuitement et garder en sa possession un produit culturel.
Je me suis inscrit  la bibliothque de municipale => j'ai un accs gratuit  la culture mais je ne demande pas qu'on me donne les livres/CD/DVD que j'emprunte.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Ceci est tres faux, Mr Griffont.


Je sens que je vais rire.  ::mouarf:: 




> La culture a toujours ete quelque chose de tres a part.
> Par exemple, a une epoque, les artistes etaient nourris et herberges par des nobles. Un systeme de remuneration totalement different des marchandises normales.


C'est une rmunration. Donc, on rmunre pour un travail produit.  ::ccool:: 




> Au tout debut de l'humanite, les arts et la culture avaient encore moins a voir avec le commerce puisque les artistes de recevaient aucune forme de remuneration (les peintures dans les grottes tout ca).


J'ai parl d'*histoire* pas de *pr-histoire*  ::roll:: 




> Aujourd'hui encore, et malgre une tendance forte a la marchandisation de tout et de tous, la culture n'est pas forcement une marchandise. Par exemple, les chants que les femmes gitanes chantent lors des mariages n'ont jamais ete marchandisees. Ces femmes, ni personne, n'en ont jamais retire un quelconaue profit.


Si je chante sous ma douche, ce n'est pas de l'art (mme mon chat te le dirais  ::mouarf:: ). 
Et les femmes/hommes/enfants qui chantent, o que ce soit, ne CRENT pas de nouvelles chansons ! 
Et dans les mariages (puisque tu veux qu'on en parle) il y a souvent des orchestres ou mme seulement des DJ qui sont PAYES ! 




> Je pourrais continuer longtemps.


Oh oui, tu m'amuses tellement !  ::mouarf:: 




> L'art et la culture sont des choses vraiment tres a part. Tres difficile a definir. Par exemple, comment definir ces oeuvres d'arts intemporelles (comme La Joconde, ou les peintures de la chapelle Sixtine par exemple), qui sont souvent definies comme appartenant a l'humanite toute entiere?


N'empche qu'en leur temps elles furent des commandes payes !  ::ccool:: 




> Une ide c'est une marchandise ?


Si elle est brevete, a devient une marchandise ! 




> Tu fais toujours pas la diffrence entre le support physique et le contenu.


Qui te parle de support physique ? Moi, je n'en ai pas parl !

----------


## Marc_27

> Les tudes montrent que certains "tlchargeurs" achtent ensuite certains cd, mais sans ce tlchargement est ce qu'ils en achteraient pas plus?


Ils disent que les gens qu'achatent le plus des CD's sont des "pirates"





> Mais il l'utilise quand mme?
> Pourquoi ne pas se contenter d'un site comme deezer? Ecouter de la musique, dcouvrir des artistes et acheter leur cd, ou mp3?


L'offre gratuit est limit que  la France (si on voyage on ne peut plus rien ecouter), et on a pas tout sur Deezer...





> Donc a devrait tre gratuit?
> On devrait avoir le droit de dire aux artistes, quoiiiii tu veux me vendre ta musique, mais t'es fous c'est de la culture, donnes moi a tout de suite!!!


Un CD n'est pas gratuit! Mais le droit d'couter une chanson qu'on aime bien...

----------


## bombseb

> Si je chante sous ma douche, ce n'est pas de l'art (mme mon chat te le dirais ). 
> Et les femmes/hommes/enfants qui chantent, o que ce soit, ne CRENT pas de nouvelles chansons ! 
> Et dans les mariages (puisque tu veux qu'on en parle) il y a souvent des orchestres ou mme seulement des DJ qui sont PAYES !


o commence l'art et o s'arrette t-il ?
il y a des mecs qui font des tableaux moche, est-ce que c'est de l'art quand mme ? 
entre ceux qui chantent faux sur scne et ceux qui chantent faux sous leur douche, lequel des deux est de l'art ?

----------


## el_socio

> Et les femmes/hommes/enfants qui chantent, o que ce soit, ne CRENT pas de nouvelles chansons !


Non certes, mais ces chansons voluent, elles sont vivantes. Et mme sl n'y pas cration, ces chants sont une partie trs importante de la culture de ces gens.




> Et dans les mariages (puisque tu veux qu'on en parle) il y a souvent des orchestres ou mme seulement des DJ qui sont PAYES !


Je ne dis pas que la culture n'est jamais une marchandise. Il est vident qu'elle l'est trs souvent. J'explique juste qu'elle ne l'est pas toujours.




> C'est une rmunration. Donc, on rmunre pour un travail produit. 
> [...]
> N'empche qu'en leur temps elles furent des commandes payes !


Rmunration, commandes, certes, mais cela n'implique pas qu'il s'agisse de marchandise.

En fait je pense que nous n'avons pas la mme dfinition du mot "marchandise".
Mais votre faon de vous moquer de moi ne me donne pas envie de continuer  discuter avec vous. Je ne vous rpondrai donc plus, parce que discuter avec vous est trop dsagrable.

----------


## bombseb

> oui on est tous d'accord : tlcharger c'est pas bien 
> 
> Merci de parler pour tout le monde c'est sympa. Ce qui est pas bien c'est de jamais rien payer, tlcharger ne pose aucun problme.






> oui on est tous d'accord : tlcharger c'est pas bien 
> 
> Attention ! Tlcharger n'a rien d'illgal en soi, tant que l'on tlcharge ce qu'on a le droit de tlcharger !


arrettez de chipoter sur les mots  ce point l vous m'aviez compris, je parlais de tlchargement illgal evidemment






> arreter de considrer la musique comme un baril de lessive, dja on aurait peut tre moins de musiques formate  outrance ce qui ne serait pas un mal 
> 
> Bah rien ne t'empche de produire ta propre musique et de la distribuer comme de la culture...
> Par contre tu risques d'tre embter pour t'acheter un instrument, louer un studio de musique, etc, mais bon je suis sr qu'en expliquant que la musique n'est pas un produit a devrait le faire et les gens seront ravis de t'aider gratuitement.


c'est quoi le rapport ? j'ai jamais dis qu'il fallait que la culture soit gratuite non ? 
c'est dur de se faire comprendre sur un forum...on poste une phrase et elle est interprte n'importe comment


Je dis juste que ca serait cool dja qu'on arrte de considrer la musique comme un vulgaire produit, et peut tre alors qu' la radio on aurait autre chose  bouffer que de la soupe prdigre

----------


## dams78

> Un CD n'est pas gratuit! Mais le droit d'couter une chanson qu'on aime bien...


Mais a n'a jamais t gratuit d'couter une chanson, si tu coutes la radio celle-ci paye l'artiste, etc.
Vous voulez dfendre la culture, mais hontement si demain on ne rmunre plus les artistes, peintres et cie qui va continuer  produire ces oeuvres?




> c'est quoi le rapport ? j'ai jamais dis qu'il fallait que la culture soit gratuite non ? 
> c'est dur de se faire comprendre sur un forum...on poste une phrase et elle est interprte n'importe comment
> 
> 
> Je dis juste que ca serait cool dja qu'on arrte de considrer la musique comme un vulgaire produit, et peut tre alors qu' la radio on aurait autre chose  bouffer que de la soupe prdigre


Effectivement j'avais pas compris ce que tu voulais dire, mais ok la musique n'est pas un vulgaire produit, mais toujours est il que derrire il y a des gens qui en vivent, et que c'est pas parce que ce n'est pas matriel que tu (toi ou un autre) as le droit d'en faire ce que tu veux (ici de l'couter) sans l'accord de son crateur.
Ds l'instant o l'artiste a dcid de vendre sa musique ce n'est plus au consommateur de dcider s'il a raison ou pas.
Il existe des sites o les artistes ont dcid de distribuer leur musique, mais c'est leur choix.

----------


## Marc_27

> Mais a n'a jamais t gratuit d'couter une chanson, si tu coutes la radio celle-ci paye l'artiste, etc.
> Vous voulez dfendre la culture, mais hontement si demain on ne rmunre plus les artistes, peintres et cie qui va continuer  produire ces oeuvres?


Dans la radio t'coutes pas ce qui tu veux, en gnrale on n'ecoute que les "singles" dont les ayant-droits veulent. La difference c'est qu'avant on n'avait pas d'option. On devrait ecouter c'est qui nous tait impos. Aujourd'hui on peut et on  le droit de choisir ce qu'on veut couter, pour aprs decider s'on veut ou pas acheter tel CD. C'est un changement, surement, mais a ne veut pas dire qui c'est du vol!

Je trouve tout--fait normal de tlcharger 3 ou 4 CD's pour les connaitre et aprs n'acheter que 1 ou 2, ces qui me plaisent plus. Probablement je vais payer les CD's (A) et (B), et comme tout le monde n'a pas le mme gout, les CD's (C) et (D) vont tre achets par une autre persone, et tous les artistes continuent  tre remunrs, *sans que persone ne soit prive du droit d'ecouter la musique*.

Concernant la remuneration des artistes, ils vont toujours (et le sont) tre rmunres par la vente de ses produits, qui sont les CD's, t-shirts, concerts, pub, etc...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Dans la radio t'coutes pas ce qui tu veux, en gnrale on n'ecoute que les "singles" dont les ayant-droits veulent.


C'est pour cela qu'il existe les CD ! :;): 




> Concernant la remuneration des artistes, ils vont toujours (et le sont) tre rmunres par la vente de ses produits, qui sont les CD's, t-shirts, concerts, pub, etc...


Ben, non, les CD plus personnes les achetera, puisqu'on peut les avoir gratos sur n'importe quel site ! 
Donc, il reste aux artistes pour vivre, de vendre des T-Shirt et faire des pub de naze, au nom du fait que la culture n'est pas une marchandise, il faut que les artistes deviennent des chiffonniers et des mendiants !  ::ccool::

----------


## Marc_27

> C'est pour cela qu'il existe les CD !
> 
> 
> 
> Ben, non, les CD plus personnes les achetera, puisqu'on peut les avoir gratos sur n'importe quel site ! 
> Donc, il reste aux artistes pour vivre, de vendre des T-Shirt et faire des pub de naze, au nom du fait que la culture n'est pas une marchandise, il faut que les artistes deviennent des chiffonniers et des mendiants !


Peut-tre tu ne les achetera plus, mais moi et des autres gens qu'aiment la musique vont le faire, comme dj le font, pour avoir des plus qui ne vienent qu'avec le CD, l inclus la qualit d'ecoute...

Et il y aura toujours ces qui payeront pour des fichiers MP3 de qualit dans les magasins officiels, comme est dj le cas aujourd'hui. Si aujourd'hui il n'y a pas beaucoup du monde, c'est  cause du service pourri qu'ils offrent, avec DRM, chre, limit, etc...

----------


## dams78

> Aujourd'hui on peut et on  le droit de choisir ce qu'on veut couter, pour aprs decider s'on veut ou pas acheter tel CD. C'est un changement, surement, mais a ne veut pas dire qui c'est du vol!


Je trouve a un peu fort de dire on a le droit, comme si c'tait crit dans la constitution et que c'tait quelque chose de vital, n'oublions quand mme pas que la musique reste quelque chose qui est cr par des personnes (mme si a reste non matriel).

Mais sinon aujourd'hui tu peux effectivement couter ce que tu veux (deezer, youtube, les sites qui vendent des mp3) et ensuite acheter la musique. Alors que l tu me dis que tu tlcharges la musique et que si elle te plat tu l'achtes mais que si elle te plat moins tu la gardes et tu ne l'achtes pas, tu trouves pas que c'est pas normal?

Aujourd'hui mme si c'est pas encore parfait, on peut dcouvrir grce  Internet de la musique et l'acheter, en revanche tlcharger permet de l'avoir gratuitement, je suis dsol mais a reste du vol, quand vous allez au muse vous ne payez pas parce que c'est de la culture?




> Peut-tre tu ne les achetera plus, mais moi et des autres gens qu'aiment la musique vont le faire, comme dj le font, pour avoir des plus qui ne vienent qu'avec le CD, l inclus la qualit d'ecoute...


Jusqu'au jour o les cd ne seront plus rentable (puisque les ventes baisses) et les gens comme toi et moi qui aime avoir un cd l'auront dans le c...




> Et il y aura toujours ces qui payeront pour des fichiers MP3 de qualit dans les magasins officiels, comme est dj le cas aujourd'hui. Si aujourd'hui il n'y a pas beaucoup du monde, c'est  cause du service pourri qu'ils offrent, avec DRM, chre, limit, etc...


Amazon et 7digital propose des mp3 sans DRM avec assez rgulirement des prix intressant. C'est pas encore la panace mais bon a ne peut pas tre gratuit non plus...

----------


## Marco46

> arrettez de chipoter sur les mots  ce point l vous m'aviez compris, je parlais de tlchargement illgal evidemment


Mais moi aussi !

----------


## Marco46

> C'est pour cela qu'il existe les CD !
> 
> 
> 
> Ben, non, les CD plus personnes les achetera, puisqu'on peut les avoir gratos sur n'importe quel site ! 
> Donc, il reste aux artistes pour vivre, de vendre des T-Shirt et faire des pub de naze, au nom du fait que la culture n'est pas une marchandise, il faut que les artistes deviennent des chiffonniers et des mendiants !


Et ben tu vois bien que tu parles de supports physiques ...

----------


## Marc_27

> Alors que l tu me dis que tu tlcharges la musique et que si elle te plat tu l'achtes mais que si elle te plat moins tu la gardes et tu ne l'achtes pas, tu trouves pas que c'est pas normal?


Oui, je vais rester avec un fichier sans qualit en comparaison  ces qui vont acheter le CD et qui en plus je ne vais couter presque jamais...




> Aujourd'hui mme si c'est pas encore parfait, on peut dcouvrir grce  Internet de la musique et l'acheter, en revanche tlcharger permet de l'avoir gratuitement, je suis dsol mais a reste du vol, quand vous allez au muse vous ne payez pas parce que c'est de la culture?


On peut comparer le muse avec un concert, une peiture avec une chanson. Mais pour profiter de ton exemple, c'tait la mme chose dire qu'on peut pas tlcharger une image d'un Picaso, imprimer avec une super qualit et la mettre dans le salon parce que a c'est du vol...




> Jusqu'au jour o les cd ne seront plus rentable (puisque les ventes baisses) et les gens comme toi et moi qui aime avoir un cd l'auront dans le c...?


Je trouve celle-l une supposition vraiment exagr, il y a beaucoup du monde qui vont toujours acheter les CD's





> Amazon et 7digital propose des mp3 sans DRM avec assez rgulirement des prix intressant. C'est pas encore la panace mais bon a ne peut pas tre gratuit non plus...


Le prix est intrressante par rapport  ce qu'on voit aujourd'hui. Mais la verit c'est qu'ils continuent chers,  cause des exigences des ayant-droits qui ne veulent rien changer dans leur modele de business.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Et ben tu vois bien que tu parles de supports physiques ...


 ::roll:: 
Il n'y a pas plus bte que celui qui refuse de comprendre.
Je vous laisse voler vos MP3... puisque vous vous en donnez le droit !  ::roll::

----------


## dams78

> Oui, je vais rester avec un fichier sans qualit en comparaison  ces qui vont acheter le CD et qui en plus je ne vais couter presque jamais...


Pour moi tu devrai les supprimer et l je comprendrai qu'on me dise : avec Internet je dcouvre et si j'aime j'achte, mais je sais trs bien que c'est pas le cas. La majorit des gens tlcharges parce que c'est gratuit, il n'y a que regarder du ct des screeneer, comment est ce qu'on peut regarder un film de cette manire?




> On peut comparer le muse avec un concert, une peiture avec une chanson. Mais pour profiter de ton exemple, c'tait la mme chose dire qu'on peut pas tlcharger une image d'un Picaso, imprimer avec une super qualit et la mettre dans le salon parce que a c'est du vol...


J'aime bien ton exemple avec la toile imprime! Il faut que j'y rflchisse  :;): 
Mme si je trouve qu'on pourrai plus comparer une chanson avec une photo : tu peux imprimer une photo avec une bonne rsolution, et tu ne fais pas de mal au photographe sauf que tu lui permet pas de vivre. La peinture elle est plus  usage unique.

Au final c'est quand mme les droits d'auteur que vous remettez en cause, il serai une fois de plus intressant d'avoir un avis d'un professionnel (artiste, musicien...)

----------


## bizet

> Oui, je vais rester avec un fichier sans qualit en comparaison  ces qui vont acheter le CD et qui en plus je ne vais couter presque jamais...


C'est beau de croire  "tout le monde il est gentil et va payer alors que je peux l'avoir gratuitement", j'en ai presque la larme  l'oeil.

Avec ton systme, tu peux soit payer pour avoir de la musique soit l'obtenir gratuitement... 

En autorisant le tlchargement les gens vont tlcharger et point barre. Pourquoi payer?

La qualit? la majorit des mp3 sont en 128 kb, tres largement suffisant pour ce que les gens en font : couter dans un baladeur mp3.
Je veux bien croire que cette qualit est moindre pour ceux qui se calent le mp3 sur la machine de salon, se pose dans le canap et ecoute la musique pour la "vivre".
Mais pour etre dans le mtro ou pour couter la musique pdt le menage, du taff sur pc, ne me fais pas croire que tu as besoin de plus de 128kb.

Mais oui, tu as raison, deux tudes confirment ce que tu dis, tu ne peux qu'avoir raison, et ca ne peut qu'tre ce qui va se passer.

----------


## el_socio

> Au final c'est quand mme les droits d'auteur que vous remettez en cause


Je crois que c'est mme encore plus profond que cela.
L'volution des technologies a permi le dveloppement de pratiques qui remettent en question beaucoup de choses.

. Nous remettons en question les processus de diffusion des oeuvres, processus qui eux-mme conditionnent la cration.

. Nous remettons en question la faon dont les artistes doivent gagner leur vie. Il est vident que personne ne souhaite que les artistes ne puissent pas gagner leur vie correctement, mais selon nous, la faon dont ils sont rmunrs n'est plus en phase avec la ralit d'aujour'hui.

. Nous remettons en question, effectivement, les droits d'auteurs. Car aujourd'hui, ces lois sont faites de telle manire qu'aujourdhui, si un artiste chante 4 notes de "joyeux anniversaire" dans une de ses compositions, il doit payer des droits d'auteurs  la Warner (vridique, la Warner a achet rcemment les droits de "happy birthday").


Il est donc clair que le dbat sur le tlchargement est bien plus profond qu'il n'y parait, et c'est pour cela qu'il fait tant ragir les gens. L'art, et la musique en particulier, est, comme toujours, a l'avant garde des volutions des socits.

----------


## Marco46

> Il n'y a pas plus bte que celui qui refuse de comprendre.
> Je vous laisse voler vos MP3... puisque vous vous en donnez le droit !


Je te retourne le compliment !

EDIT : J'ai internet depuis environ 6 ou 7 ans et j'ai du tlcharger environ 30 MP3 *maximum* de manire illgale.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je crois que c'est mme encore plus profond que cela.
> L'volution des technologies a permi le dveloppement de pratiques qui remettent en question beaucoup de choses.
> 
> . Nous remettons en question les processus de diffusion des oeuvres, processus qui eux-mme conditionnent la cration.
> 
> . Nous remettons en question la faon dont les artistes doivent gagner leur vie. Il est vident que personne ne souhaite que les artistes ne puissent pas gagner leur vie correctement, mais selon nous, la faon dont ils sont rmunrs n'est plus en phase avec la ralit d'aujour'hui.
> 
> . Nous remettons en question, effectivement, les droits d'auteurs. Car aujourd'hui, ces lois sont faites de telle manire qu'aujourdhui, si un artiste chante 4 notes de "joyeux anniversaire" dans une de ses compositions, il doit payer des droits d'auteurs  la Warner (vridique, la Warner a achet rcemment les droits de "happy birthday").
> 
> ...


Et tout cela, j'imagine, avec une parfaite lgitimit !

----------


## Marc_27

> Au final c'est quand mme les droits d'auteur que vous remettez en cause, il serai une fois de plus intressant d'avoir un avis d'un professionnel (artiste, musicien...)


Ce qui je remets en cause c'est ce le modle actuel, qui privilgie quelques peux qui n'ont rien  voir avec la musique elle mme.

Je ne vois aucun sens d'tre empch de tlcharger quelques disques, mme qui je n'allais jamais l'acheter. Je ne vois aucun sens lors que quelqu'un  l'exclusivit sur la divulgation de notre histoire. Vous ne vous apercevez pas que la musique n'est pas un produit, elle est quelque chose qui fait part de l'histoire, fait part du notre comportement, elle dfinit la faon dont on pense aujourd'hui, elle est beaucoup plus qu'un produit. 

Si vous n'avez pas cette conscience, c'est parce que la musique n'est pas trop importante pour vous, vous aimez bien l'couter parfois, c'est tout. Mais il faut savoir qu'elle a une signification beaucoup plus grand qui celle l. Ni tout est noir ou blanc, il y a aussi le gris... C'est facile de dire c'est correct ou n'est pas correct, on a le droit ou on ne l'ai pas, mais parfois il y a le milieu, les deux cots on raison...



Aujourd'hui on voit 3 types de "consommateurs" de musique:

- ces qui veulent plus de qualit et vont acheter les disques, 
- ces qui vont tlcharger sur les offres lgales (et a existe mme aujourd'hui, avec cette offre incroyable qu'on voit l) et 
- ces qui tlchargent sur des rseaux type P2P, gratuite mais pourtant pas trs "uniforme" et toujours avec quelques virus compris...

Selon mon avis, aucun parmi eux ne vole rien et aucun parmi eux ne vais jamais disparaitre, c'est l ralit et c'est la ralit qu'a qui a le plus bon sens: tous ont le droit de pouvoir couter notre histoire, de pouvoir danser avec sa chanson favorite, quand ils veulent, o ils veulent, indpendamment d'acheter ou pas le disque, indpendamment d'aller vers le chemin plus simple, organis et scuris qu'est l'offre "lgale" des MP3.

Pour quoi on ne peut pas regarder sur YouTube des vidos qui n'existent pas sur l'offre lgale, en plus avec une qualit terrible? 

Les "bootlegs" des concerts, les disques que ne sont plus fabriqus (parce que ne sont plus rentables), selon vous ils doivent rester morts, c'est a?

Et la chanson qui n'est apparu que dans le disque amricain, on a pas le droit de l'avoir aussi? Pour quoi, qui a dcid a?

Tous qu'on voit l ce la raction d'une industrie qui perd son monopole, quoi je trouve normal. Quoi je ne trouve pas normal c'est de voir le gens qui dfendent que ce comportement violent et disproportionnel qu'elle a choisi, je ne trouve pas normal qu'il soit support par les gouvernements et par les tribunaux. Il montre clairement o sont les intrts des gouvernants...




> Et tout cela, j'imagine, avec une parfaite lgitimit !


Bien sure, pour quoi il ne serait pas lgitime de questionner? On n'est pas des robots, on n'habite pas au Iran, Chine, etc, ou je me trompe quelque part?

----------


## dams78

Le truc c'est que dans la situation que tu sites, la plus grande partie des personnes peuvent couter de la musique en la tlchargeant illgalement uniquement parce qu'une minorit reste dans la lgalit en achetant cette musique. Et dsol si je ne place pas la musique au mme stade culturel que toi mais pour moi a reste profiter des autres puisque clairement si tout le monde tlchargeait la culture serait bien dans la merde.

----------


## Marc_27

> Le truc c'est que dans la situation que tu sites, la plus grande partie des personnes peuvent couter de la musique en la tlchargeant illgalement uniquement parce qu'une minorit reste dans la lgalit en achetant cette musique.


Je ne pense pas qu'il soit la ralit, mais en tout cas c'est l'avis de chaque un, tu peux croire ou pas dans des stats qui sont publis d'ailleurs...




> Et dsol si je ne place pas la musique au mme stade culturel que toi mais pour moi a reste profiter des autres puisque clairement si tout le monde tlchargeait la culture serait bien dans la merde.


Par contre la musique a vraiment une grande influence dans notre vie, elle a beaucoup chang le monde qu'on vit. 

Elle est dans la religion, dans la politique, dans la sexualit. Les gens l'coutent pour plaisir, pour avoir des souvenirs, parce qu'ils sont tristes, pour danser. Elle a une influence sur les plantes, les animaux...

C'est evident l'impact qui Clash avec London Calling, The Who (My Generation), Sex Pistols (God Save the Queen) et David Bowie (Zyggy Stardust), Frank Zappa, Milles Davis, pour citer quelques peus ont eu sur notre vie, n'importe si tu l'coutes ou pas, si tu aimes ou pas ces artistes, ils font part de l'histoire, et *ils ont aid  changer le monde o tu vies et ta faon de penser*.

C'est pour a qui je pense que tous ont le droit de les couter (a c'est un point de vue). 

*Et mes autres questions, qui font pour tuer la culture?
A mon avis, elles ne font que clarifier c'est qu'est en train d'arriver aujourd'hui:
La fin du monopole de distribuition de la culture. Aujourd'hui on peut choisir comment on veut nos disques, quel concert on va avoir, et surement a ne plait pas  tous...*
(Et l je ne parle pas des artistes)




> Pour quoi on ne peut pas regarder sur YouTube des vidos qui n'existent pas sur l'offre lgale, en plus avec une qualit terrible? 
> 
> Les "bootlegs" des concerts, les disques que ne sont plus fabriqus (parce que ne sont plus rentables), selon vous ils doivent rester morts, c'est a?
> 
> Et la chanson qui n'est apparu que dans le disque amricain, on a pas le droit de l'avoir aussi? Pour quoi, qui a dcid a?

----------


## dams78

Une "enqute"  prendre avec du recul certainement comme les autres.
http://www.20minutes.fr/article/6181...-culture-ligne
Il est dit qu'un franais sur deux ne veut pas payer pour avoir accs  la culture en ligne.
Personnellement a ne m'tonne pas, je suis persuad que la plupart de gens tlcharge uniquement parce que c'est "gratuit".

----------


## Marco46

> Une "enqute"  prendre avec du recul certainement comme les autres.
> http://www.20minutes.fr/article/6181...-culture-ligne
> Il est dit qu'un franais sur deux ne veut pas payer pour avoir accs  la culture en ligne.
> Personnellement a ne m'tonne pas, je suis persuad que la plupart de gens tlcharge uniquement parce que c'est "gratuit".


Tu as conscience que tu apportes de l'eau  notre moulin l ?

----------


## dams78

> Tu as conscience que tu apportes de l'eau  notre moulin l ?


Tout dpend de ton moulin  :;): 

Moi je lis juste que les gens ont pris l'habitude de tlcharger illgalement uniquement parce que c'tait gratuit et ont donc pris l'habitude de ne pas payer pour de la musique, films, livres, etc. On voit clairement que pour la plupart des gens c'est devenu "normal" et on l'a suffisamment lu aussi : combien on dit "on ne fait de mal  personne", "c'est mon droit"... On a un peu oublier la valeur des choses.

----------


## Marc_27

L je vois qui mme avec l'offre pourri qu'on voit aujourd'hui, 50% sont prets  payer. Si l'offre devient intrressante cette chiffre peut monter beaucoup...

Un petit parenthse: L'article ne rien dit sur la vente des physique de disques. Parmi tous ces personnes enqutes, il y a celles qui vont toujours continuer  acheter des disques physiques, des 2 cots.

On revient donc  mes 3 categories de consommateurs

La seule chose que l'industrie est en train de perdre c'est le monopole sur la distribuition de la culture, il ne change presque rien pour l'artiste il mme. L'industrie ne perd pas beaucoup des consommateurs, car comme t'as dit, beaucoup des tlchargements ce font uniquement parce qu'ils sont gratuits, et donc ne representent pas une vente perdue  :;): 

(surement a implique  une baisse de revenus, mais ils travaillent dj avec une marge que permets cette perte  ::oops:: ...)

Et qu'est-ce que tu penses de mes 3 questions?

----------


## dams78

> Elle ne perd pas de consommateurs (au moins beaucoup) car comme ta dit, beaucoup des tlchargements ce font uniquement parce qu'ils sont gratuits...


Disons que si personne ne pouvait tlcharger illgalement, les gens serait bien obliger soit d'acheter soit de s'en passer. Actuellement les gens au lieu de s'en passer se donne le droit de les tlcharger.

----------


## dams78

> Et qu'est-ce que tu penses de mes 3 questions?


Celles l?

[quote]Pour quoi on ne peut pas regarder sur YouTube des vidos qui n'existent pas sur l'offre lgale, en plus avec une qualit terrible?

Les "bootlegs" des concerts, les disques que ne sont plus fabriqus (parce que ne sont plus rentables), selon vous ils doivent rester morts, c'est a?

Et la chanson qui n'est apparu que dans le disque amricain, on a pas le droit de l'avoir aussi? Pour quoi, qui a dcid a? [/quote)
Je me fais un peu l'avocat du diable, mais bon :
- YouTube est un service, a ne me choque pas qu'on n'y trouve pas tout, mme dans la plus grande bibliothque tu ne trouves pas tous les livres.
- C'est un peu partout pareil, c'est vrai qu'Internet c'est gnial pour a, on peut trouver pleins de chose, mais bon... C'est un peu comme regarder un tlfilm et se dire merde je pourrai pas l'acheter en dvd. Une fois de plus c'est le choix du chanteur / diteur.
- Pareil, qui a dcid a bah le chanteur / diteur. Le jour o tu produira ta musique tu aura la possibilit de la distribuer  tout le monde si tu le souhaites / peux.

----------


## Marc_27

> Disons que si personne ne pouvait tlcharger illgalement, les gens serait bien obliger soit d'acheter soit de s'en passer. Actuellement les gens au lieu de s'en passer se donne le droit de les tlcharger.


Les gens allaient faire de la mme faon qu'elles ont toujours fait:
Acheter les disques qu'elles aiment plus et faire une copie des autres, que soit avec un K7, avec un disque vierge, etc...  :;): 

La seule difference c'est qu'aujourd'hui on a plus besoin du K7 et on a l'accs a plus de choses qu'avant. Pourtant on achete presque la mme quantit de disques, peut-tre un peu moins (plusieurs causes l, pas que le tlchargement). 

Et surement la musique est plus divulgu que jamais...

----------


## Marc_27

> Celles l?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Pour quoi on ne peut pas regarder sur YouTube des vidos qui n'existent pas sur l'offre lgale, en plus avec une qualit terrible?
> 
> ...



C'est  dire que dans quelques annes on peut voir des ouvres vraiment importantes dans notre culture en train de disparaitre  cause du profit de quelques personnes qui n'ont rien  voir avec la musique elle mme, et tu trouves a normale? (Et a je dis non seulement pour la musique)  ::calim2:: 

Tu penses vraiment qu'un artiste veut voir a musique disparaitre?

Un autre parenthse: ils retirent des videos...

----------


## dams78

> Les gens allaient faire de la mme faon qu'elles ont toujours fait:
> Acheter les disques qu'elles aiment plus et faire une copie des autres, que soit avec un K7, avec un disque vierge, etc... 
> 
> La seule difference c'est qu'aujourd'hui on a plus besoin du K7 et on a l'accs a plus de choses qu'avant. Pourtant on achete presque la mme quantit de disques, peut-tre un peu moins (plusieurs causes l, pas que le tlchargement). 
> 
> Et surement la musique est plus divulgu que jamais...


Comme tu dis la diffrence aujourd'hui c'est que c'est beaucoup plus important, une personne qui va mettre  disposition un mp3 va le donner  X personnes qui vont en faire de mme et le tout en quelques secondes.
Alors qu'avant on peut supposer que les copies restant dans le cercle familiale (avec quelque drives) ce qui est et reste tout  fait lgal.




> C'est  dire que dans quelques annes on peut voir des ouvres vraiment importantes dans notre culture en train de disparaitre  cause du profit de quelques personnes qui n'ont rien  voir avec la musique elle mme, et tu trouves a normale? (Et a je dis non seulement pour la musique) 
> 
> Tu penses vraiment qu'un artiste veut voir a musique disparaitre?
> 
> Un autre parenthse: ils retirent des videos...


D'un autre ct couter de la musique sans l'avoir acheter ou du moins sans rmunrer les "crateurs" c'est certainement pas bnfique  la culture.

----------


## Marc_27

> Comme tu dis la diffrence aujourd'hui c'est que c'est beaucoup plus important, une personne qui va mettre  disposition un mp3 va le donner  X personnes qui vont en faire de mme et le tout en quelques secondes.
> Alors qu'avant on peut supposer que les copies restant dans le cercle familiale (avec quelque drives) ce qui est et reste tout  fait lgal.


Et les gens continuent toujours  acheter des disques, payer la location Deezer et acheter sur iTunes. Pour quoi, s'on peut tout trouver gratos?  ::?: 





> D'un autre ct couter de la musique sans l'avoir acheter ou du moins sans rmunrer les "crateurs" c'est certainement pas bnfique  la culture.


Et les gens continuent toujours  acheter des disques, payer la location Deezer et acheter sur iTunes. Pour quoi, s'on peut tout trouver gratos?  ::?: 

------------------

T'as vraiment rien compris de ce qu'est la musique, quoi elle represente dans notre socit, dsol...  ::(:

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 04.11.2010 par Katleen
53 % des internautes ont rduit ou arrt le tlchargement depuis l'arrive d'Hadopi, l'Autorit remplit-elle vraiment bien son rle d'pouvantail ?*

La Tribune vient de publier ce matin les rsultats d'un sondage, qu'elle avait ralis en collaboration avec BVA et BFM.

L'tude portait sur les habitudes de tlchargement des franais, depuis l'entre en vigueur du dispositif Hadopi.

Et les conclusions sont formelles : la Haute Autorit en a dissuad plus d'un.

Ainsi, 53 % des adeptes du piratage ont rduit ou arrt cette pratique depuis le vote de la loi Hadopi. Dont 24% de diminution, et 24% d'arrt total des tlchargements.

Une preuve que la l'Hadopi remplis trs bien son rle d'pouvantail.

Malgr tout, 47% des internautes reconnaissent continuer comme avant.

De plus, le recours au streaming pour les vidos et les musiques est de plus en plus frquent. En tmoigne l'expansion de services en ligne comme Spotify ou MegaVideo.

Enfin, l'tude cite plus haut est  prendre avec des pincettes : en effet, sur les 1003 personnes interroges, seules 17% ont reconnu tlcharger illgalement. Ce sont donc seulement 80 personnes (53% des 17%) qui ont modifi leurs habitudes numriques en fonction de la Haute Autorit.

Source : La Tribune

 ::fleche::  Et vous, la Hadopi a-t-elle modifi vos habitudes de consommation de contenus numriques ?

----------


## Chauve souris

> *Mise  jour du 04.11.2010 par Katleen
> 53 % des internautes ont rduit ou arrt le tlchargement depuis l'arrive d'Hadopi, l'Autorit remplit-elle vraiment bien son rle d'pouvantail ?*


Encore un sondage typique dont le but est uniquement de la manipulation.

Un peu de bon sens : si quelqu'un vous tlphone en vous disant : "_C'est pour un sondage : est-ce que vous tlchargez illgalement ?_". Srieusement vous rpondez  ce zozo o vous l'envoyez patre en des termes que vos mamans vous ont rigoureusement interdit de rpter sur Internet (surtout sur developpez.com  ::aie::  )




> Et vous, la Hadopi a-t-elle modifi vos habitudes de consommation de contenus numriques ?


Heu, je peux tre grossier ?

Non ? Bon on va rpondre alors par une citation de Charles de Gaulle (a va c'est correct ?) :
"_La lgitimit prime la lgalit_"

----------


## Mdinoc

En effet, sondage vide de sens.

Sans compter ceux qui passent simplement  des mthodes plus discrtes...

----------


## Michel Rotta

::D:  Si je comprend bien :

avant la loi, 17% de tlchargeurs.

aprs la loi, 8% de tlchargeurs.

Vu le coup de la mise en place de la Hadopi et vu le rsultat, on aurait mieux fait de donner le budget aux artistes...


Surtout que 17% de tlchargeurs, qui y croit ? Faudrait avoir le pourcentage de "menteurs" parmi les 83% qui "ne tlchargent pas". Et eux n'ont pas arrt, juste chang de technique pour ne plus pouvoir tre dtects. 


C'est sur, une trs bonne loi.

----------


## dams78

> Et les gens continuent toujours  acheter des disques, payer la location Deezer et acheter sur iTunes. Pour quoi, s'on peut tout trouver gratos? 
> T'as vraiment rien compris de ce qu'est la musique, quoi elle represente dans notre socit, dsol...


Il a tout simplement des gens honntes, qui se disent qu'on ne peut pas possder quelque chose en le volant (oups en le tlchargeant contre l'avis de son crateur).
En effet on a pas la mme vision de la musique, pour moi c'est quelque chose qui fait avant tout vivre une certaine population, pour toi c'est un droit que tu as obtenus uniquement parce que tu le dsires, tu as la possibilit matriel d'avoir accs illgalement  de la musique alors tu te dis que c'est normal. Peut tre qu'un jour tu aura raison, mais actuellement je pense que ce choix en revient aux artistes : certains ont fait le choix de distribuer gratuitement leur musique (toute leur musique d'ailleurs?), d'autre hestime que cela mrite une contrepartie financire, une fois de plus c'est leur choix. On peut les influencer mais pas les obliger!!!




> Malgr tout, 47% des internautes reconnaissent continuer comme avant.


Certains attendent aussi le premier email avant de changer leur comportement.

----------


## Mdinoc

Personnellement, il y a des artistes dont j'ai achet le travail uniquement pour les supporter, aprs avoir obtenu ledit travail gratuitement -- lgalement (webcomic) ou non (scantrad).

----------


## Jidefix

Mettons que le sondage indique une tendance  la rduction du piratage, on verra bien si cette rduction s'accompagne d'une hausse explosive des recettes de l'industrie musicale, ou simplement d'une baisse de consommation gnrale...

----------


## dams78

> Mettons que le sondage indique une tendance  la rduction du piratage, on verra bien si cette rduction s'accompagne d'une hausse explosive des recettes de l'industrie musicale, ou simplement d'une baisse de consommation gnrale...


Moi j'ose esprer qu'avec un tel systme on va pouvoir voir apparatre des offres intressantes. Offres qui actuellement ne peuvent pas survivre face au tlchargement illgal mais qui auront au moins l'intrt d'tre lgales.

----------


## zouuc

> Personnellement, il y a des artistes dont j'ai achet le travail uniquement pour les supporter, aprs avoir obtenu ledit travail gratuitement -- lgalement (webcomic) ou non (scantrad).


C'est mon cas aussi, pour des musiques, mangas, films et jeux,

Cependant les scantrad ne sont pas un moyen lgal ? Je pensais qu'a partir du moment o il n'y avait aucune traduction vendu en librairie, il tait lgal de l'avoir par un autre moyen comme le scantrad  ::?: 

Mais d'un autre cot, c'est pareil pour les sries et films mais l c'est illgal. Mon argument tombe  l'eau  ::aie::

----------


## Paul TOTH

et alors ? o en sont les ventes de CD, DVD et les entres de cin ?  ::D:

----------


## crashtib

J'aime pas.

Je vois d'ici le gouvrernement claironner, "regardez, depuis Hadopi, 53 % des internautes ont rduit ou arrt le tlchargement" votez pour nous et dormez bien, braves gens.

et madame michu n'ira pas se renseigner plus loin...

----------


## Mdinoc

> Cependant les scantrad ne sont pas un moyen lgal ? Je pensais qu'a partir du moment o il n'y avait aucune traduction vendu en librairie, il tait lgal de l'avoir par un autre moyen comme le scantrad


Le problme, c'est quand *il y a* une traduction vendue en librairie... un an plus tard (et ne parlons pas de la qualit ou de la Bowdlerisation de certaines traductions officielles).

----------


## Rayek

> Cependant les scantrad ne sont pas un moyen lgal ? Je pensais qu'a partir du moment o il n'y avait aucune traduction vendu en librairie, il tait lgal de l'avoir par un autre moyen comme le scantrad 
> 
> Mais d'un autre cot, c'est pareil pour les sries et films mais l c'est illgal. Mon argument tombe  l'eau


C'tait tolr maintenant ils font la chasse des sites de Fansub (Anime, Scan, Srie TV), ainsi que les sites de tablatures.
En faites il font la chasse  tous ce qui est gratuit qui pourraient leurs rapporter des ronds.

Et on se retrouve avec des versions payantes censures, avec des doublages qu'on se demande si c'est le mtier principal du doubleur vu tellement qu'il ne met pas d'motion ... et  un prix exorbitant (genre une dizaine d'pisodes de 20mn pour 30)

----------


## bombseb

> Mise  jour du 04.11.2010 par Katleen
> 53 % des internautes ont rduit ou arrt le tlchargement depuis l'arrive d'Hadopi, l'Autorit remplit-elle vraiment bien son rle d'pouvantail ?


ils ne disent pas combien d'internautes tlchargent plus qu'avant  ::aie:: 




> C'tait tolr maintenant ils font la chasse des sites de Fansub (Anime, Scan, Srie TV), ainsi que les sites de tablatures.
> En faites il font la chasse  tous ce qui est gratuit qui pourraient leurs rapporter des ronds.


c'est quoi les fansub ??  ::oops:: 
Pour les sites de tablatures, la chasse ne date pas d'aujourd'hui malheureusement

----------


## zouuc

Merci  vous Medinoc et Rayek pour les prcisions  :;): 

Je comprend donc pourquoi il y a de moins en moins de site de trad et autres ...




> et  un prix exorbitant (genre une dizaine d'pisodes de 20mn pour 30)


C'est vrais que l ... On est pas assez riche pour tout avoir :/

----------


## Hellwing

> c'est quoi les fansub ??


C'est le sous-titrage des pisodes d'anime (et de srie tl en gnral) encore non diffuss en France par des quipes d'amateurs (ce n'est pas dans le sens pjoratif).
Cela permet d'avoir les pisodes en VOST avant leur sortie en France (quelques annes plus tard en gnral)

----------


## grafikm_fr

> C'est  dire que dans quelques annes on peut voir des ouvres vraiment importantes dans notre culture en train de disparaitre  cause du profit de quelques personnes qui n'ont rien  voir avec la musique elle mme, et tu trouves a normale? (Et a je dis non seulement pour la musique)


Une uvre "importante" (aprs faut juger du critre de l'importance) ne disparat pas, par dfinition. Je mentionne mme pas le fait que "musique moderne" et "oeuvre importante" est non-contradictoire pour ~1% de la musique (comme toujours).

----------


## grafikm_fr

> En faites il font la chasse  tous ce qui est gratuit qui pourraient leurs rapporter des ronds.


OMG le drame! Ils font la chasse aux gens qui copient gratuitement ce que l'auteur pensait vendre! Pensez donc!  ::roll:: 




> Et on se retrouve avec des versions payantes censures


Non, vaut mieux montrer du gore  un large public, c'est tellement plus marrant...




> avec des doublages qu'on se demande si c'est le mtier principal du doubleur vu tellement qu'il ne met pas d'motion


Il a pas de piste VO et de sous-titres ton DVD?  ::P:

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Le problme, c'est quand *il y a* une traduction vendue en librairie... un an plus tard (et ne parlons pas de la qualit ou de la Bowdlerisation de certaines traductions officielles).


Non, le vrai problme avec les livres c'est quand il a t tir  5000 exemplaires  la base et que t'en as plus en vente. La c'est le bazar  ::calim2::

----------


## zouuc

> OMG le drame! Ils font la chasse aux gens qui copient gratuitement ce que l'auteur pensait vendre! Pensez donc!


a n'empche pas d'acheter l'uvre si elle te plait quand elle est sortie  :;): (ce que je fais).




> Non, vaut mieux montrer du gore  un large public, c'est tellement plus marrant...


C'est toujours mieux d'avoir l'uvre originale (Dans ce cas l, si elle est retouche, elle n'est plus uniquement, que de son auteur, mais aussi de ceux qui la retouche ? il faut payer leur boulot en plus je pense...)
Gore ou pas gore une uvre est une uvre, on ne retouche pas la Venus de Milo car il y a du nue que je sache ? (aprs a c'est mon avis, chacun pense comme il veut ^^)




> Il a pas de piste VO et de sous-titres ton DVD?


On a pas forcement envie de payer en plus pour des doublages dont on ne profite pas.

Ce ne sont que des contres exemples que beaucoup peuvent rtorquer. Rien n'est  prendre mal l dedans !

----------


## dams78

> a n'empche pas d'acheter l'uvre si elle te plait quand elle est sortie (ce que je fais).


Ok c'est pas pratique mais tu peux trs bien l'couter "lgalement" et l'acheter parce qu'elle te plat.
Ca vite de tlcharger "illgalement", d'couter, d'acheter si on aime ou de supprimer si on aime pas ( moins qu'on garde quelque chose qu'on aime pas, mais l on profite bien de quelque chose qu'on a pas payer  ::aie:: )

----------


## Marc_27

> Une uvre "importante" (aprs faut juger du critre de l'importance) ne disparat pas, par dfinition. Je mentionne mme pas le fait que "musique moderne" et "oeuvre importante" est non-contradictoire pour ~1% de la musique (comme toujours).


Si tu le penses, qui sommes nous pour aller contre tes lois...

Si tu trouves normal d'attendre plusieurs mois pour quelque chose qu'on devrait avoir dans quelques jours maximun, que les chansons soient traites des objects, etc, etc, etc c'est ton problme.

J'ai montr mon point plusieurs fois, tu peux le juger de la faon que tu desires, je m'en f**, je reste tranquille avec mon point de vue. D'ailleurs, bonne discution (ou monologue)

 ::zen::

----------


## zouuc

> Ok c'est pas pratique mais tu peux trs bien l'couter "lgalement" et l'acheter parce qu'elle te plat.
> Ca vite de tlcharger "illgalement", d'couter, d'acheter si on aime ou de supprimer si on aime pas ( moins qu'on garde quelque chose qu'on aime pas, mais l on profite bien de quelque chose qu'on a pas payer )


Tout  fait, mais quand je parle d'uvres, je parle de films, musiques, jeux-vidos (entre guillemet) et livres. Donc dans certains cas il est difficile d'accder  une "uvre" de manire lgale, quand elle n'est pas sortie chez nous, ou tout simplement parce que tu ne trouves pas ce que tu cherches lgalement sur internet ou dans le commerce (certains groupes de musique par exemple ^^).

----------


## ManusDei

> C'tait tolr maintenant ils font la chasse des sites de Fansub (Anime, Scan, Srie TV), ainsi que les sites de tablatures.
> En faites il font la chasse  tous ce qui est gratuit qui pourraient leurs rapporter des ronds.


Pas tous. Dybex propose sur sa "page" dailymotion des versions sous-titres d'une parties des animes dont ils ont les droits, environ une semaine aprs la sortie japonaise. Par exemple, pour Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood, tous les pisodes qui ne sont pas (encore) en vente peuvent tre regards en toute lgalit en streaming, et mme une partie des pisodes dj en vente.


D'ailleurs, sur le sujet des manga/animes, on constate qu'il y a eu de trs gros efforts de la part des distributeurs franais depuis ces 5 dernires annes, on a plus besoin d'attendre 2-3 ans pour qu'une srie soit enfin distribue lgalement en France. C'est parfois l'affaire de quelques mois, voire de jours. 

On a vu la mme chose avec les films, ils font tous des sorties mondiales, on a plus besoin d'attendre 6 mois aprs la sortie aux USA pour avoir une version franaise au cinma.

----------


## Mdinoc

Que signifie "tablature"?

Ct scantrad, un vnement qui a fait du bruit rcemment est la chute d'OneManga.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Si tu le penses, qui sommes nous pour aller contre tes lois...


"Mes" lois? T'as lu a ou? Ou tu inventes des trucs, pour changer?  :8O: 




> Si tu trouves normal d'attendre plusieurs mois pour quelque chose qu'on devrait avoir dans quelques jours maximun


Attendre plusieurs mois pour avoir quoi? Un film traduit? Ben oui un film prend du temps  traduire.




> que les chansons soient traites des objects


Et c'est quoi alors?




> J'ai montr mon point plusieurs fois, tu peux le juger de la faon que tu desires, je m'en f**, je reste tranquille avec mon point de vue. D'ailleurs, bonne discution (ou monologue)


Je discute pas, je montre juste le bazar dans ta tte parce que tu n'as mme pas le minimum de connaissances pour discuter du sujet. Et ca c'est marrant  ::P:

----------


## dams78

> Et c'est quoi alors?


De la culture qu'on est en droit d'exiger et d'obtenir *gratuitement*
Si j'ai bien compris  :;):

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Donc dans certains cas il est difficile d'accder  une "uvre" de manire lgale, quand elle n'est pas sortie chez nous, ou tout simplement parce que tu ne trouves pas ce que tu cherches lgalement sur internet ou dans le commerce


Il y a deux cas dans la situation que tu dcris. Le premier c'est quand l'uvre n'est pas encore sortie dans un pays donn, et l, honntement c'est difficile de justifier un tlchargement.

Par contre, il y a un cas bien plus pnible lorsque l'uvre est sortie mais qu'elle n'est plus disponible du fait qu'elle n'est plus en stock. Les exemples dans le domaine des livres sont lgion, hlas. Personnellement, je pense que dans ce cas, la loi sur le copyright devrait tre modifie.




> Que signifie "tablature"?


C'est un systme de notation musicale pour les gens qui lisent pas les notes.
En gros t'as des lignes qui reprsentent des cordes de guitare et un chiffre pour noter l'endroit sur la corde.

----------


## Mdinoc

C'est ce que je pensais, mais je ne vois pas le rapport avec l'Anime...

----------


## dams78

> Par contre, il y a un cas bien plus pnible lorsque l'uvre est sortie mais qu'elle n'est plus disponible du fait qu'elle n'est plus en stock. Les exemples dans le domaine des livres sont lgion, hlas. Personnellement, je pense que dans ce cas, la loi sur le copyright devrait tre modifie.


En supposant qu'on applique le modle du tlchargement actuel, pourquoi est ce qu'on ne trouverai pas une oeuvre au format numrique sur les plateformes lgales? Aprs tout a ne prend pas la mme place qu'avant.
Au contraire je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne pourrait pas acheter ce que certains tlchargent aujourd'hui, je me trompe?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> En supposant qu'on applique le modle du tlchargement actuel, pourquoi est ce qu'on ne trouverai pas une oeuvre au format numrique sur les plateformes lgales? Aprs tout a ne prend pas la mme place qu'avant.


Pour les MP3, oui. Mais pour les bouquins? Il y a des dizaines de monographies spcialises qui ne sont plus en vente (parce que bon avec le tirage initial de 1000 exemplaires) et que pour le trouver sur un site de tlchargement lgal, tu peux t'accrocher.

Peut-tre qu'un jour Google ou un autre feront a, mais pour le moment...  ::(:

----------


## Mdinoc

Du moment qu'il n'y a pas de DRM dessus, pourquoi pas?

----------


## dams78

> Pour les MP3, oui. Mais pour les bouquins? Il y a des dizaines de monographies spcialises qui ne sont plus en vente (parce que bon avec le tirage initial de 1000 exemplaires) et que pour le trouver sur un site de tlchargement lgal, tu peux t'accrocher.
> 
> Peut-tre qu'un jour Google ou un autre feront a, mais pour le moment...


Je parlais bien sr des oeuvres numriques.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Je parlais bien sr des oeuvres numriques.


Oui, j'ai bien compris, mais le problme du copyright long se pose pour les livres, car c'est finalement eux qui sont le principal moyen de transmission du savoir.  ::P:

----------


## Kannagi

Bon je n'ai pas fait enqute dessus mais c'est quand mme une constatation,mais si y aurai  pas eu le tlchargement illgal ,je doute que la Manga/Anime aurait un tel succs aujourd'hui ,pourtant a nempche pas que a soit un march trs lucrative.
On plus les diteurs en profite vu que il sorte pas mal de manga au vu de leur succs.
Aprs il y a des profiteurs comme partout ,pour le jeux video a mvite quelque fois pour les vieux titres de dbourser un jeu occaz sur psone/megadrive a 100euros ou plus =P

----------


## ManusDei

> Attendre plusieurs mois pour avoir quoi? Un film traduit? Ben oui un film prend du temps  traduire.


A l'poque o j'ai commenc  tlcharger des dessins anims sous-titrs, c'tait plutt une question de quelques annes (entre 3 et 5 ans,  condition qu'une maison d'dition franaise achte les droits, ce qui n'tait pas gagn).

Un film d'1H30, pour une traduction correcte il te faudra une semaine. Je compte le temps effectif de traduction plus de multiples vrifications, pour la traduction ainsi que pour le franais, ainsi que la cration des sous-titres et leur incrustation (ou non)  la vido.

Et les films amricains sortent en mme temps en France qu'aux USA, comme quoi, avec un peu de bonne volont...

----------


## SurferIX

[TROLL TIME]Quand on parle de piratage, j'aimerais prciser des choses, mme si on va me corriger (limite en m'insultant parce qu'on aime pas ceux qui racontent n'importe quoi)  :;): 

Le problme existait largement avant Internet. Vous n'tiez peut tre pas ns lorsque la RIIA, SACEM et autre ont mis le feu  la France lorsque Philips qui tait ( l'poque) une entreprise norme, a dcid de mettre en vente les cassettes audio enregistrables. Waaah tout le monde avait peur ! L'industrie de la musique allait couler ! Il fallait tout surtaxer ! C'tait effrayant ! Demande de lois sur demandes de lois, demandes de taxes sur demandes de taxes, allant mme jusqu' la demande d'interdiction d'importer des cassettes audio enregistrables... le problme il y a 20 ans tait dj *exactement* le mme qu'aujourd'hui.

*exactement*.

A savoir : les particuliers accdent  un moyen de copier des oeuvres facilement sans payer un seul centime, ni aux ayant-droits, in aux organismes intermdiaires.

Et il y a 20 ans, dj, ces organismes intermdiaires se gavaient tout autant qu'aujourd'hui. Le piratage, a n'est pas nouveau, a n'a jamais fait perdre plus ou moins. C'est faux, ultra faux. On nous ment on nous bourre le crne et chez le crtin de Franais moyen, *a marche. C'est a le pire*  ::cry:: .

Aujourd'hui, on a accs  plein de musiques (http://www.jamendo.com/fr/) libres de droit et pourtant exceptionnellement bonnes.
Oui, les intermdiaires ont peur pour leur peau : en effet, ne plus de surgaver au passage comme il l'ont fait depuis le dbut, depuis plus de 40 ans (non non c'est pas du tout rcent, renseignez vous), donc se surgaver sans rien faire, a les effraie (et je les comprends j'aurais peur  leur place). Et je le dis et je le maintiens : quand un CD vierge non grav cote 0.01 centime arriv  l'entre de l'usine qui va s'en servir, et qu'il en ressort habill et vendu pour DIX HUIT euros, c'est dj scandaleux, mais quand on sait que les auteurs, sur ces DIX HUIT euros, ne toucheront que 0.10 centimes, c'est bien pire que scandaleux, c'est inadmissible.

Et certains ici trouvent vraiment que tout a c'est " cause des pirates" ?

Encore quand on voit ce que fait la SACEM ici :

http://www.sacem.fr/cms/home/la-sacem/perception

ca passe, mais quand on voit les contrat EMI et autres grosses maisons de production, effectivement, les tout petits ne peuvent rien faire d'autre que de dire "Si je veux que mon album sorte et soit connu je vais signer chez eux. Si je veux signer, il faut que j'admette de ne recevoir qu'un infime pourcentage sur ce qui sera produit, et pendant plusieurs annes". C'est quoi ce principe ? Moi j'ai un mot grossier qui me vient en tte et je vous laisse l'imaginer.

Et certains ici trouvent vraiment que tout a c'est " cause des pirates" ?

Il faut savoir que ce principe est exactement le mme chez les dessinateurs qui ont plein de talent  savoir : Monsieur le bon dessinateur, si vous voulez qu'on vous sorte une BD  votre nom et sous notre label, il faut que vous admettiez de ne recevoir qu'un infime pourcentage sur ce qui sera produit, et ce pendant plusieurs annes.

Et certains ici trouvent vraiment que tout a c'est " cause des pirates" ?

Mme s'il n'y avait aucun pirate ces escrocs de producteurs continueraient  exploiter (le verbe est parfaitement adapt : exploiter) le potentiels de jeunes crateurs, tout en les entubant  mort.

Ce n'est pas et ce ne sera jamais  cause des pirates que les prix sont hauts. C'est juste une excuse supplmentaire qu'on trouv les escrocs - pardon, producteurs - pour augmenter leurs tarifs.

Soyons clairs, c'est le principe mme de l'tre humain dans notre socit aujourd'hui : t'essaie d'entuber les gens, et tant que a marche, t'essaie de plus en plus profond. 

Et avec Sarko qui suit tambour battant toutes les conomies trangres qui rduisent les travailleurs "moyens"  l'tat de sous merdes destines uniquement  faire de la production (dit autrement pour la mme somme d'argent, les riches seront plus riches, et ceux du milieu vont devenir pauvre, dit encore autrement, le seul rsultat des actions actuelles c'est augmenter de manire effrayante les carts sociaux)...

Donc bon bref tout a rentre compltement dans les objectifs de notre systme d'aujourd'hui dont le but est vraiment d'enrichir les plus riches et d'appauvrir la classe moyenne (ils ne peuvent pas appauvrir les pauvres soyons ralistes). 

La classe moyenne tlcharge beaucoup ? Le cinma marche moins bien (cherchez bien chez les actionnaires de Disney, vous allez trouver  :8O:  mais oui bien sr de la famille des Sarko !) ? Eh bien on va mettre en place un organisme qui va effrayer tout le monde afin de les empcher d'accder  ces films.
Et tout a alors qu'on prne, qu'on crie haut et fort "L'accs  la culture pour tous" ?  :8O:  Faut arrter de nous prendre pour des crtins ![/TROLL TIME]

Bref, je continuerai  tlcharger tout ce que je veux, et si vous voulez quelque chose qui va monter de plus en plus, lisez le dtail technique du fonctionnement de mute et vous verrez qu'avec ce genre de logiciel, on est compltement intraable. Malheureusement il y a plein de paquets lancs et perdus dans la nature, donc le tlchargement est plus long, mais il est compltement, 100 % anonyme. Pas besoin de payer un supplment. Et surtout, techniquement, il est impossible, que ce soit  court, moyen, ou long terme, de dtecter qui a voulu tlcharger quoi. Renseignez vous, ne serait-ce que pour l'intrt technique du truc !

----------


## Michel Rotta

Je suis d'accord avec l'historique de l'introduction de la cassette enregistrable.

Mais il y a une diffrence fondamentale de technologie, prenons une musique enregistr sur une cassette audio et recopie le une dizaine de fois conscutives sur diffrentes cassettes. Le rsultat final aura perdu largement en qualit.

La diffrence avec les enregistrements numriques est double ! Il n'y a pas de dgradation des donnes entre deux copies.Il y a tout un rseau de diffusion de fichiers "parfait" au niveau de la qualit. Alors qu'il y a 40 ans, les fichiers provenait d'enregistrement de mauvaise qualit (souvent de la radio avec une introduction et une fin masque).

Cette diffrence fondamental entre les deux histoires rend la comparaisons biaise.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> A l'poque o j'ai commenc  tlcharger des dessins anims sous-titrs, c'tait plutt une question de quelques annes (entre 3 et 5 ans,  condition qu'une maison d'dition franaise achte les droits, ce qui n'tait pas gagn).
> 
> Un film d'1H30, pour une traduction correcte il te faudra une semaine. Je compte le temps effectif de traduction plus de multiples vrifications, pour la traduction ainsi que pour le franais, ainsi que la cration des sous-titres et leur incrustation (ou non)  la vido.
> 
> Et les films amricains sortent en mme temps en France qu'aux USA, comme quoi, avec un peu de bonne volont...


Et, je suppose, que la traduction, la cration des sous-titres, le doublage, tout a c'est gratuit, que a ne coute pas un rond !  ::ccool:: 

Pour rpondre  *SurferIX* quand tu dclares



> le problme il y a 20 ans tait dj *exactement* le mme qu'aujourd'hui.
> *exactement*.
> A savoir : les particuliers accdent  un moyen de copier des oeuvres facilement sans payer un seul centime, ni aux ayant-droits, in aux organismes intermdiaires.


Je trouve que tu n'es pas tout  fait *exact*.
Outre, comme le fait remarquer *Michel Rotta* la perte de qualit vidente lors de copie sur K7, le cot n'tait pas le mme. 
Les K7 fallait les acheter, elles avaient une dure de vie limite et surtout, il le cercle de diffusion tait restreint. A l'poque, un exemplaire achet correspondait  10/15 copies environ et encore, je pense que c'tait moins. Aujourd'hui, un achet (et encore, c'est mme pas sr) c'est des millions de copies de qualit correcte, et qui ne se dgrade pas dans le temps. 
Alors, j'aimerais que tu m'expliques ta notion de "exactement" !  :;):

----------


## ManusDei

> Et, je suppose, que la traduction, la cration des sous-titres, le doublage, tout a c'est gratuit, que a ne coute pas un rond !


Faudrait un de ces quatre que tu arrtes de lire ce que tu veux dans les posts des autres et de rajouter plein de significations qui n'y sont pas, t'es carrment gonflant. 

Je n'ai jamais dit que c'tait gratuit (la traduction c'est entre 20cent et 1euro le mot, selon la technicit du texte, le reste je ne connais pas les prix). Je fais simplement remarquer que l'industrie (en particulier les mangas et anime) a su s'adapter  la socit de l'information, et de l'internet. Bref qu'il y a du progrs, et dans le bon sens, pas seulement des Hadopi.

Une maison d'dition vend un produit, je n'ai jamais dit que c'tait mal, c'est mme carrment normal, toute peine mrite salaire.

----------


## dams78

> blabla...


Dj je rejoins les autres, la situation mme similaire est quand mme diffrente, n'oublions pas qu'il existe aussi toujours une loi sur la copie prive!!!

Maintenant tu parles du systme que tu trouves pourris, et bah combat ce systme, ou alors tout simplement rejettes le : tu trouves les cd trop cher, bah n'en n'achtes pas.
Tu tlcharges, ok, mais assumes le, il faut arrter de dire je tlcharge parce que le systme est pourris, non non comme  mon avis 95% des gens tu tlcharges parce que c'est gratuit. Et comme c'est illgale bah faut pas venir se plaindre qu'on est des systme comme hadopi qui se mette en place.
Je trouve qu'elle a bon dos la culture...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Je n'ai jamais dit que c'tait gratuit (la traduction c'est entre 20cent et 1euro le mot, selon la technicit du texte, le reste je ne connais pas les prix).


Oui, et  ce prix, t'as une traduction de merde faite  la va-vite et qui me donne envie de filer des coups de pied (je passe un bonjour particulier au traducteur de "Octobre Rouge" et  son hlice de 30 mtres  ::mouarf::  ).

Une bonne traduction d'un film cote excessivement cher, du moins en termes de temps. Enfin, si tu fais ton boulot proprement, pas dans le style "de toute faon, la plbe avalera a".




> Je fais simplement remarquer que l'industrie (en particulier les mangas et anime) a su s'adapter  la socit de l'information, et de l'internet.


a reste nanmoins des traductions de trs basse qualit.




> Une maison d'dition vend un produit, je n'ai jamais dit que c'tait mal, c'est mme carrment normal, toute peine mrite salaire.


Oui, le souci c'est que si le produit n'est pas achet dans les proportions escompte parce que les gens le tlchargent illgalement, tu n'es pas vraiment sr de rcuprer ta mise.

----------


## Lung

> a reste nanmoins des traductions de trs basse qualit.


+1
Les traduction des fansubs sont de qualit largement suprieure (a part l'orthographe) ... et gratuite.

----------


## Arnaud13

> Oui, le souci c'est que si le produit n'est pas achet dans les proportions escompte parce que les gens le tlchargent illgalement, tu n'es pas vraiment sr de rcuprer ta mise.


On peut encore tlcharger pas mal avant d'arriver  ce niveau pour les majors  ::aie::

----------


## Hellwing

> Et, je suppose, que la traduction, la cration des sous-titres, le doublage, tout a c'est gratuit, que a ne coute pas un rond ! 
> 
> Pour rpondre  *SurferIX* quand tu dclares
> 
> 
> Je trouve que tu n'es pas tout  fait *exact*.
> Outre, comme le fait remarquer *Michel Rotta* la perte de qualit vidente lors de copie sur K7, le cot n'tait pas le mme. 
> Les K7 fallait les acheter, elles avaient une dure de vie limite et surtout, il le cercle de diffusion tait restreint. A l'poque, un exemplaire achet correspondait  10/15 copies environ et encore, je pense que c'tait moins. Aujourd'hui, un achet (et encore, c'est mme pas sr) c'est des millions de copies de qualit correcte, et qui ne se dgrade pas dans le temps. 
> Alors, j'aimerais que tu m'expliques ta notion de "exactement" !


DU ct du support, a a volu (encore heureux).

Mais du ct de la *politique des maisons d'ditions*, la situation est exactement la mme.

Ce qui peut paratre paradoxal vu que le support ayant chang, on devrait s'attendre  une adaptation de la part des diteurs.

----------


## SurferIX

[troll time]




> Dj je rejoins les autres, la situation mme similaire est quand mme diffrente, n'oublions pas qu'il existe aussi toujours une loi sur la copie prive!!!


Rponse ci-aprs




> Maintenant tu parles du systme que tu trouves pourris, et bah combat ce systme, ou alors tout simplement rejettes le : tu trouves les cd trop cher, bah n'en n'achtes pas.
> Tu tlcharges, ok, mais assumes le, il faut arrter de dire je tlcharge parce que le systme est pourris, non non comme  mon avis 95% des gens tu tlcharges parce que c'est gratuit. Et comme c'est illgal bah faut pas venir se plaindre qu'on est des systme comme hadopi qui se mette en place.
> Je trouve qu'elle a bon dos la culture...


Si toi tu trouve que les politiques des maisons d'ditions sont honntes, libre  toi. Si toi tu trouve normal payer 18 euros un CD et que tu es conscient que sur ces 18 euros, seul 1 euro maximum ira  l'artiste (entre 7 et 9 % du prix de vente en gros HT : c'est ce que touche l'interprte sur un album, voir ici), et c'est souvent moins (entre 7 et 9 % du *prix de gros*), libre  toi. Moi je me sens coupable : en gros quand tu achte un CD, tu es d'accord avec le principe, c'est un indniable. Tu es d'accord pour l'entubage complet des artiste. Moi je ne suis pas d'accord. J'ai pay pour un artiste qui a fait son album et mis  la disposition gratuite du publique : Radiohead. Je savais que l'argent irait directement dans leur poche (ou presque, mais dans des proportions que je considre comme acceptables). J'ai achet Zuma's Revenge directement sur le site en ligne. Mme principe. Pareil pour Amnesia's. J'ai contribu de quelques euros pour "Dwarf fortress". J'ai 12 livres sur des logiciels open source ici, et je les ai achet parce les politiques ditoriales et des auteurs n'taient, j'insiste encore une fois, * mon sens*, pas du vol pour ceux *qui ont le plus boss*).




> Je trouve que tu n'es pas tout  fait *exact*.
> Outre, comme le fait remarquer *Michel Rotta* la perte de qualit vidente lors de copie sur K7, le cot n'tait pas le mme. 
> Les K7 fallait les acheter, elles avaient une dure de vie limite et surtout, il le cercle de diffusion tait restreint. A l'poque, un exemplaire achet correspondait  10/15 copies environ et encore, je pense que c'tait moins. Aujourd'hui, un achet (et encore, c'est mme pas sr) c'est des millions de copies de qualit correcte, et qui ne se dgrade pas dans le temps. 
> Alors, j'aimerais que tu m'expliques ta notion de "exactement" !


Exactement dans ce sens du problme (il y a plusieurs sens, mais le problme de fond c'est : accder  une oeuvre sans rien payer) :
-  l'poque : tu prenais un 33 tours (Frankie Goes to Holywood / Relax version maxi 45 tours Waaah  ::ccool::  !) une musique, tu la copie sur cassette, tu l'coute dans ta voiture ;
- tu lance emule, tu clique sur une musique, tu la grave sur CD, tu l'coute dans ta voiture.

Elle est o la diffrence sonore chez le particulier de base ?

Peut-tre que pour quelques personnes "perfectionnistes", il y a une diffrence majeure, et notez bien que *je suis d'accord et je comprends*, mais j'essaie de prendre du recul et de voir le problme sur la masse. 99% des gens ne voient pas en pratique une grosse diffrence entre une musique CD et une musique Philips K7 Chrome II. Si si je vous assure, que mme si vous, vous crierez  la "grosse bouse mal recopie" *et je ferais pareil*, malheureusement 99% de la population a leur suffit.
Donc *je* pense (et a n'engage que moi, je ne cherche pas la dispute ni  me faire insulter ni autre chose) que le problme de base n'est pas qu'on a la possibilit d'avoir une musique de qualit bien meilleure voire (presque) pas dforme, mais que le problme de fond, c'est que, de la mme manire qu'il y a 40 ans, certains habitus  entuber les artistes et se payer de manire scandaleusement grasse sur leur dos, ont peur de ne plus gagner d'argent si la population a la possibilit d'accder  une oeuvre sans la payer. Ces gens l ont tellement peur qu'ils ne voient pas plus loin que le bout de leur nez (entre parenthses, c'est une pratique trs habituelle en France, pas que dans ce cadre  :;): ). Et ces gens l sont pts d'argent. Donc videmment, des gens pleins d'argent cherchent  contourner les lois. Pour en gagner plus. Qui ne le ferait pas  leur place ? Donc ils se rapprochent de ceux qui font les lois, et de ceux qui ont le pouvoir de les voter. Qui ne le ferait pas  leur place ? Bon bref, les gros sous russissent toujours  influencer d'une manire ou d'une autre nos hommes politiques.
Mais l o le problme se corse vraiment, c'est que nos hommes politiques, lorsqu'on leur a expliqu le fond du problme, ils ont fait a :  ::kiss:: . Bien sr comme tout le monde le sait, ce qui fait de l'effet aux politiciens (pour rester poli), c'est le pouvoir. Et l, ils ont trouv l'excuse idale ! Maintenant, *ils vont pouvoir espionner tout ce que font les gens chez eux, dans leur intimit*. On s'loigne presque du sujet tellement a devient grave, mais c'est la stricte ralit : je suis convaincu que mme si d'un ct les pleins d'argent ont peur (de ne plus pouvoir se payer leur 9872 e+58 me appartement qu'ils ne verront jamais mais plus on en a plus on en veut) et qu'il faut taper sur la tte du citoyen de base pour qu'il arrte le tlchargement, les politiciens ont russi  faire deux actions compltement inadmissibles et impardonnables. Je veux parler de la seconde chose qui est enlever du pouvoir aux juges, et crer une instance soi-disant comptente qui a le droit de juger. C'est pire qu'inadmissible, c'est une atteinte grave au cur mme de notre constitution, au cur mme de pourquoi la France s'est battue,  savoir un systme de jugement "correct". Je ne dis pas quitable, rien ne l'est jamais, mais "correct". Bon sang, si les Franais ralisaient la profondeur de l'atteinte  ces droits, ils auraient mis feu au gouvernement depuis longtemps ! Les politiciens les ont fait passer :
- (1) pouvoir espionner compltement tout ce que font les gens chez eux, dans leur intimit
- (2) dtourner une partie du pouvoir de la juridiction Franaise sur un tablissement qui n'a aucune comptence, ni aucune anciennet en la matire.

Je me suis  peine loign du sujet car les deux sont troitement lis.
Imaginez cela d'ici quelque temps, c'est effrayant mais tout  fait possible : vous achetez une bonne voiture rouge bien vif. Et puis ds que vous allumez votre tlphone, vous recevez une pub pour acheter un tlphone rouge vif. Et puis vous recevez deux heures aprs une pub pour acheter des TShirts rouge vif. Etc. Vous ne voulez plus de pub ? Impossible. En plus la pub est cible. Le jour o vous en aurez marre du rouge vif vous allez pter un cble ! C'est un exemple mais vous voyez l'image. C'est vraiment l're du *Big Brother*. Vraiment, on entre dans un monde o tout va tre compltement fliqu. Vous croyez que c'est que pour des P2P qu'ils ont mis ce systme en place ? Laissez moi rire ! Le jour o vous allez poster sur "developpez.com" deux ou trois messages tapant sur les doigts de notre Prsident, vous allez recevoir un amende de 500 euros pour atteinte  l'ordre public ! Le jour o vous allez mettre en place un site Internet, lorsque vous enverrez vos pages sur un site ftp expliquant comment les votes des votre ville ont t truqus, vous allez lire "transfert interdit, le contenu a t transfr  la gendarmerie la plus proche, nous vous recontacterons sous 24 heures". Vous croyez que je plaisante ? Rflchissez-y bien.

On peut mme pousser le truc plus loin et encore une fois : les choses ont t votes *et ce que je dis est tout  fait possible maintenant* : lorsque les prochaines lections prsidentielles arrivent, Monsieur notre bien aim Prsident, grce  cette loi, va voir la Police en douce, et demande  faire un tat complet sur tous les changes de discussions entre les gens concernant la politique. La Police rend son "devoir" : tout tourne autour du sujet Truchmuche et l'image du Prsident est mauvaise  cause de a. Hop, Sarko demande  ses conseillers ce qu'il faut, il agit pour nous faire gober n'importe quoi sur cette loi, il met en place des faux chiffres, des faux sondages (oui oui, j'ai travaill avec deux personnes qui devaient mettre en place le programme de fusion entre l'ANPE et l'URSSAF et ils n'avaient absolument pas le droit de parler  quiconque des sondages mis en place dans leur programme, sur le chmage, mais les chiffres taient bien diffrents de ce qu'on donne  manger sur TF1 au Franais de base) et rassure la population. Et les Franais seront rassurs alors qu'il n'y aura rien eu de mis en place, on nous aura mentis, on nous taxera encore plus, et le Prsident sera rlu tout a grce  la politique d'espionnage officialise par HADOPI. Et a ne semble gner personne  :8O: . Incroyable, vraiment incroyable.
[/troll time]

Quant  moi, je continue  tlcharger des images Ubuntu en utilisant volontairement eMule, avec les traces de tout ce que je fais et de tout ce que je tlcharge, et j'attends de voir ce qui va arriver. Si j'ai une lettre d'avertissement, je mettrai  jour mon blog. Nous devrions tous faire pareil : piratebay.org => recherche Ubuntu => lien eDonkey.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> +1
> Les traduction des fansubs sont de qualit largement suprieure (a part l'orthographe) ... et gratuite.


a doit dpendre du fansub, ceux que j'ai vu c'tait pas top (c'tait un sous-titrage anglais par contre).

Aprs, une srie "de base" c'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus compliqu  traduire, mais t'as toujours des nuances qui passent  la trappe.




> On peut encore tlcharger pas mal avant d'arriver  ce niveau pour les majors


On parlait pas de la musique dans ce contexte, mais plutt des bouquins et des sries.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Si toi tu trouve que les politiques des maisons d'ditions sont honntes, libre  toi. Si toi tu trouve normal payer 18 euros un CD et que tu es conscient que sur ces 18 euros, seul 1 euro maximum ira  l'artiste


On t'as montr plus haut dans ce fil que l'diteur se faisait un rsultat de 5-6% en tout et pour tout une fois les frais compts. Cot rentabilit, on a vu des business plus rentables... genre la prestation de services!  ::mouarf:: 




> -  l'poque : tu prenais un 33 tours (Frankie Goes to Holywood / Relax version maxi 45 tours Waaah  !) une musique, tu la copie sur cassette, tu l'coute dans ta voiture ;
> - tu lance emule, tu clique sur une musique, tu la grave sur CD, tu l'coute dans ta voiture.


La diffrence est dans le nombre d'exemplaires produit (une dizaine contre des milliers et parfois plus).




> certains habitus  entuber les artistes et se payer de manire scandaleusement grasse sur leur dos


Putain,  6% de rentabilit, c'est clair que c'est vachement gras comme truc...  ::roll:: 




> ont peur de ne plus gagner d'argent si la population a la possibilit d'accder  une uvre sans la payer.


Bah oui, t'as investi quelques centaines de K dans un artiste (promo, tournage, production du morceau), il ne te vient pas  l'esprit qu'il faut rentabiliser l'investissement initial, non?  ::roll:: 




> Donc videmment, des gens pleins d'argent cherchent  contourner les lois. Pour en gagner plus.


Nan, dans le contexte, ils cherchent juste  appliquer une lgislation dj existante, que les gens dans ton genre tiennent pour lettre morte.




> Maintenant, *ils vont pouvoir espionner tout ce que font les gens chez eux, dans leur intimit*.


a y est, on part dans la paranoa...  ::roll:: 




> Je veux parler de la seconde chose qui est enlever du pouvoir aux juges, et crer une instance soi-disant comptente qui a le droit de juger. C'est pire qu'inadmissible


Et quand tu va dans un tribunal de proximit, ben ton juge n'en est pas un. Et quand tu vas aux prud'hommes, il y a un magistrat et les autres sont des gens "normaux".
Et quand tu vas au tribunal de commerce c'est pareil.
Et quand tu te prends un PV de stationnement, idem.
"Le tribunal de grande instance connat de toutes les affaires civiles pour lesquelles la comptence n'a pas t expressment attribue  une autre juridiction." C'est ce que disent les textes de loi.

Il n'y a pas systmatiquement juge pour n'importe quelle infraction.




> Imaginez cela d'ici quelque temps, c'est effrayant mais tout  fait possible : vous achetez une bonne voiture rouge bien vif. Et puis ds que vous allumez votre tlphone, vous recevez une pub pour acheter un tlphone rouge vif. Et puis vous recevez deux heures aprs une pub pour acheter des TShirts rouge vif. Etc. Vous ne voulez plus de pub ? Impossible.


Ah tu veux dire comme le truc que Facebook essaie de faire en ce moment?  ::roll:: 
Alors que l'Etat Franais a eu la bonne ide de faire la loi Informatique et Liberts pour au moins tenter de protger les citoyens (contrairement genre aux USA).




> Vous croyez que c'est que pour des P2P qu'ils ont mis ce systme en place ? Laissez moi rire !


Ah ca y est on part dans la thse du complot...  ::roll:: 




> Le jour o vous allez poster sur "developpez.com" deux ou trois messages tapant sur les doigts de notre Prsident, vous allez recevoir un amende de 500 euros pour atteinte  l'ordre public !


Breaking news: on pouvait le faire sans Hadopi. Si tu postes un truc vraiment offensif, on peut porter plainte contre toi par exemple pour diffamation. Et Hadopi n'a absolument rien  faire dans l'histoire.




> oui oui, j'ai travaill avec deux personnes qui devaient mettre en place le programme de fusion entre l'ANPE et l'URSSAF et ils n'avaient absolument pas le droit de parler  quiconque des sondages mis en place dans leur programme, sur le chmage, mais les chiffres taient bien diffrents de ce qu'on donne  manger sur TF1 au Franais de base


Ah oui, le coup de l'ami qui bosse pour truc... Dcidment, tu marches sur tous les rateaux...  ::mouarf:: 
Sinon, ben oui, dans les stats faut bien prciser ce que tu comptes, sinon t'obtiens une connerie.




> Vous croyez que je plaisante ? Rflchissez-y bien.


Non, tu dbites un ramassis d'neries. Nuance  ::mouarf::

----------


## Arnaud13

Je ne connais pas bien le domaine de la vente de livre, mais pour les series, quand on voit les offres vod  1,99 l'pisode (ce qui fait une saison entire plus chre que le dvd de la mme saison), je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse de rentrer dans ces frais.

----------


## djosfr

Bonjour,

Si j'ai compris, dans le pire des cas, il y a un dlai d'un an avant que la connexion d'un internaute considr comme pirate ne soit ventuellement coupe.

C'est bien car a devrait permettre d'viter alors  la personne de continuer  payer son abonnement aprs la coupure.

Il faudrait demander aux FAI un accus de lecture du premier courrier lectronique dans la rponse gradue, sinon c'est le risque que peu de personnes souponnes soient vraiment au courant qu'elles sont sous le coup de la loi Hadopi.

Enfin, il faut quand mme dire qu' la base, un rseau de tlchargement peut servir aussi dans un cadre lgal. Aussi, il faut faire le pour et le contre par rapport  un rgle de base qui veut que tout le monde a le droit  l'accs  l'information. 

Aprs, c'est une question d'tre responsable ou non. Je pense que de nombreux politiques sont assez cool sur ce point. L'accs  l'information dans un objectif d'ducation, c'est une bonne chose. 

Il devrait y avoir plus d'informations sur ce que l'on a le droit de faire tout en respectant la loi hadopi, une liste de services disponibles.

A+

----------


## Michel Rotta

Hors du dbat comparatif sur la cassette audio, que je trouve fort intressant, il reste qu'il va bien falloir que le monde de la musique s'adapte aux nouvelles technologies.

On peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut, lutter, mme avec des lois, contre un march o un produit de qualit est disponible gratuitement est une gageure. 

Je ne porte pas ici de jugement de valeur sur la copie dite pirate. Juste sur l'volution des technologies. On ne peut pas luter avec une loi contre une avance technologique, la preuve en est, la loi commence  peine  tre applicable, elle est dj compltement dpasse par les nouvelles habitudes de la masse du peuple. Et qu'importe les sondages "pour faire plaisir" interprt "pour plaire" ou non. 

La copie d'aujourd'hui est techniquement presque parfaite par rapport au CD original, et parfaite entre deux copies. Ceci permet  tous de partager, rcuprer, pirater, voler, piller (au choix) les uvres audio et cinmatographique (sans oublier les logiciels, les jeux et qui sais, bientt les livres). 

Il est vident que cette volution (ce raz de marre) culturel, cette facilit d'accs  l'information sous toutes ces formes bouleverses nos habitude de vie (et par la mme de consommation). 

Il faut maintenant que notre socit retrouve un certain quilibre pour tenir. Cela va-t-il faire disparatre l'art sous toutes ces formes ? De ce que je vois, il n'a jamais t aussi prsent, car plus simple d'accs, plus simple  faire connatre, plus simple  partager.

Il y a des choses que mes presque 30 annes d'expriences dans l'informatique me permettent de sentir, d'autre non. Pour le coup, je n'ai aucune ide d'o va ce diriger notre socit, tout ce que j'espre c'est qu'elle s'loignera de 1984 le plus possible, et, a, c'est notre travail.

----------


## ManusDei

> Oui, et  ce prix, t'as une traduction de merde faite  la va-vite et qui me donne envie de filer des coups de pied (je passe un bonjour particulier au traducteur de "Octobre Rouge" et  son hlice de 30 mtres  ).


C'est en gnral environ de 45 cent  1 euros le mot pour les brevets, ce qui demande un niveau plus important que pour un dessin anim ou un film. D'ailleurs pour les livres et les films, c'est gnralement au forfait.

Un film de 90 minutes, c'est entre 900 et 1300 lignes de texte en gnral (Eddy Murphy est un cas  part  ::mouarf:: ),  1 minute la ligne, c'est 22 heures de boulot. Et "Merde !", "Bonjour !", dans un film a compte pour une ligne.




> Une bonne traduction d'un film cote excessivement cher, du moins en termes de temps. Enfin, si tu fais ton boulot proprement, pas dans le style "de toute faon, la plbe avalera a".
> 
> a reste nanmoins des traductions de trs basse qualit.


Oui... et non. a cote cher en temps pour avoir la qualit chez un bnvole qui fait a en toute illgalit en dehors de ces heures de boulot (donc 1 ou 2 heures par jour, grand maximum). Pour un professionnel, qui fait a 7 heures par jour le rythme est autrement plus important, avec une qualit qui n'est d'ailleurs pas toujours au rendez-vous.




> Oui, le souci c'est que si le produit n'est pas achet dans les proportions escompte parce que les gens le tlchargent illgalement, tu n'es pas vraiment sr de rcuprer ta mise.


Oui, mais pour l'instant je cherche toujours une tude srieuse (et indpendante) qui dmontre que les deux sont lies (ou l'inverse d'ailleurs). Au passage, l'industrie du manga et de l'anime ont dcoll grce au fansub, qui a permit de dcouvrir autre chose de Dragon Ball et Candy (je reste sur ce domaine vu que c'est celui que je connais).

----------


## dams78

> il va bien falloir que le monde de la musique s'adapte aux nouvelles technologies.


Surtout si a nous permet de tlcharger gratuitement, c'est a?
Parce que les gens clament haut et fort c'est gnial le net on a accs  plein de cultures, mais quand on leur demande de payer ils ne veulent pas mettre plus de 7 par mois pour avoir accs  tout... Et pour comparaison 7 c'est le prix d'une place de cin (on va dire).
Certainement que le modle doit voluer, il a dj pas mal volu, il y a 10 ans il tait possible d'couter une musique qu'on a choisi? Il fallait plutt attendre qu'elle passe  la radio... Mais il faut tre aussi raliste le p2p a t trs loin en proposant le tout gratuit et revenir  quelque chose de raliste va tre trs dur, je pense.

----------


## Hellwing

> Surtout si a nous permet de tlcharger gratuitement, c'est a?


Tu sous-estime le nombre de personne qui accepteraient de passer du "tout gratuit"  un abonnement "Tlchargement de musique" pour peu qu'on puisse tlcharger ce que l'on aime (sans tre limit par des listes prdfinies d'artistes)  et qu'on ait le choix d'y souscrire ou non.

Certes c'est bien d'avoir tout gratuitement, mais je connais pas mal de gens (dont moi) prts  payer un abonnement abordable rien que pour rester dans la lgalit.

Et c'est valable pour tous les autres produits culturels.

----------


## bizet

> Quant  moi, je continue  tlcharger des images Ubuntu en utilisant volontairement eMule, avec les traces de tout ce que je fais et de tout ce que je tlcharge, et j'attends de voir ce qui va arriver. Si j'ai une lettre d'avertissement, je mettrai  jour mon blog. Nous devrions tous faire pareil : piratebay.org => recherche Ubuntu => lien eDonkey.





> Enfin, il faut quand mme dire qu' la base, un rseau de tlchargement peut servir aussi dans un cadre lgal. Aussi, il faut faire le pour et le contre par rapport  un rgle de base qui veut que tout le monde a le droit  l'accs  l'information.


Petit rappel : 
le tlchargement par un systme p2p n'est pas interdit.
Par contre le tlchargement d'uvre sous copyright l'est.
Si tu veux utiliser emule pour tlcharger des logiciels libres, tu ne risques rien.
J'ai cru comprendre que les ayants droits ont placs des "sniffers" sur une centaine de fichiers copyright et rcuprent les Ips tlchargeant ces fichiers.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Tu sous-estime le nombre de personne qui accepteraient de passer du "tout gratuit"  un abonnement "Tlchargement de musique" pour peu qu'on puisse tlcharger ce que l'on aime (sans tre limit par des listes prdfinies d'artistes)  et qu'on ait le choix d'y souscrire ou non.
> 
> Certes c'est bien d'avoir tout gratuitement, mais je connais pas mal de gens (dont moi) prts  payer un abonnement abordable rien que pour rester dans la lgalit.
> 
> Et c'est valable pour tous les autres produits culturels.


+1. C'est bizarre  quel point on tend  oublier le nombre de gens prts  payer, parfois mme aprs avoir obtenu le contenu gratos. C'est comme les chiffres selon lesquels les pirates achtent le plus, qui passent tout le temps  la trappe ou sont dclars faux...

----------


## zouuc

> Tu sous-estime le nombre de personne qui accepteraient de passer du "tout gratuit"  un abonnement "Tlchargement de musique" pour peu qu'on puisse tlcharger ce que l'on aime (sans tre limit par des listes prdfinies d'artistes)  et qu'on ait le choix d'y souscrire ou non.
> 
> Certes c'est bien d'avoir tout gratuitement, mais je connais pas mal de gens (dont moi) prts  payer un abonnement abordable rien que pour rester dans la lgalit.
> 
> Et c'est valable pour tous les autres produits culturels.


Moi, en ce qui me concerne je ne suis pas contre a, loin de l, mais je ne suis pas encore trop prt  acheter des produits dmatrialiss.

Mais pour le moment, les prix sont, selon moi beaucoup, trop levs ... dvd, blu-ray (jusqu' 25 euros), album (20 euros), livres (quoi que a va encore pour un livre je trouve), jeux (a arrive  70 euros ...), cinma (8 euros ... voir 12 pour un film en 3D bonjour la blague  ::aie:: )

Et pour pas mal d'tudiants ou jeunes travailleur, on est pas fortun  ce point pour profiter cette culture, donc on tlcharge (mais a nous arrive d'acheter aussi pour un produit qui en vaut vraiment le coup).

Personnellement, j'achterais beaucoup plus d'albums et dvd si les prix taient diviss par deux. (Donc je tlchargerais moins)

Vous en pensez-quoi ?

----------


## Marc_27

> +1. C'est bizarre  quel point on tend  oublier le nombre de gens prts  payer, parfois mme aprs avoir obtenu le contenu gratos. C'est comme les chiffres selon lesquels les pirates achtent le plus, qui passent tout le temps  la trappe ou sont dclars faux...


A mon avis l c'est le point cle:
L'industrie devrait se concentrer en faire une offre legale plus attirant, ils peuvent trouver N arguments pour qui les gens passent du gratos pour le payant (mme que pour le numerique, sans compter la vente des disques physiques). Mais il faut qu'ils fassent au moins un essaie. 

Dire que ne marchera pas, sans rien faire c'est vraiment facille. Ils ont dj pris plus que 10 ans pour rien faire, et c'est l que le P2P  mont en volume. Plus d'ans vont passer, plus ils vont rester derire et plus il serait dificille de changer les habitudes...

Si les gens payent 1/ morceau dans amazon, 15 sur Deezer, pour quoi ils ne payeraient pas 10-20  des abbonements pour tlcharger?

----------


## Lyche

Tiens, votre histoire de payement, a me fait penser  un restaurant ou je suis all. y'avait pas de prix sur la carte (non je suis pas une femme et je me suis pas fait offrir un 4toile guide Michelin  ::aie:: ) Bred, tout a pour dire que le patron avait une politique extra, c'est "vous payez  la hauteur de ce que vous estimez avoir mang" il plaait un minimum (8 entre/plat/dessert) pour pas avoir de gens qui partent sans payer (faut bien vivre) et bien souvent, comme c'est un trs bon cuisinier ( ::salive:: ) les clients donnent plus, voir beaucoup plus, j'ai vu un type placer 50 dans le panier quand je suis sorti du restaurant.
Tout a pour vous dire que les gens n'ont pas peur de payer, ils attendent juste d'avoir une qualit certaine quand ils placent leur fric quelque part. A l'heure actuelle, a la vue de la soupe populaire qu'on bouffe h24 j365, on a pas envie de payer pour couter a, et surtout pas 18 pour 10titres d'une qualit plus que banale.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> A l'heure actuelle, a la vue de la soupe populaire qu'on bouffe h24 j365, on a pas envie de payer pour couter a, et surtout pas 18 pour 10titres d'une qualit plus que banale.


Si la musique actuelle c'est de la "soupe populaire" (et je ne suis pas en dsaccord avec toi), alors pourquoi avoir envie de la tlcharger. C'est a la logique que je comprends pas. Tu considres que la musique actuelle c'est nul, d'accord, tu l'achtes pas, mais tu la tlcharges pas non plus.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lyche

Nan, c'est une partie du message originale que j'ai effac. De toute faon en tant que metalleux j'coute pas la radio et surtout pas les daubes genre NRJ, SkyRock et autres trucs pour ado pr-pubres en manque de sensation forte et qui coutent Docteur Fun Radio tous les soirs  ::aie:: .
Je ne tlcharge pas, le peu de musique (illgale) qu'il me reste date d'une poque rvolue (mon lyce  ::aie:: ) ou une copine en tlchargeait tous les jours grce  son abonnement (AOL illimit  ::aie:: ) rvolutionnaire pour l'poque. Bref, Je ne suis pas du genre  tlcharger pour couter pour me demander si ensuite je vais acheter ou non, je sors avec mes potes, quand une musique qui passe me plait, je me dbrouille pour connaitre le titre, l'artiste, l'album et hop, je vais l'acheter, je vous passerais de vous montrer ma collection de vinyls et CD mais j'ai plus de titres en albums originaux que de mp3 (je dois avoir 5 ou 600mp3 pour mon lecteur, et la majorit sont des extraction de mes propres cd..)

----------


## dams78

> Tu sous-estime le nombre de personne qui accepteraient de passer du "tout gratuit"  un abonnement "Tlchargement de musique" pour peu qu'on puisse tlcharger ce que l'on aime (sans tre limit par des listes prdfinies d'artistes)  et qu'on ait le choix d'y souscrire ou non.
> 
> Certes c'est bien d'avoir tout gratuitement, mais je connais pas mal de gens (dont moi) prts  payer un abonnement abordable rien que pour rester dans la lgalit.
> 
> Et c'est valable pour tous les autres produits culturels.


Non non je sous-estime pas (enfin quoi que... je suis assez septique), mais disons qu'un prix abordable d'aprs les tudes c'est 7 par mois, et franchement comment veux tu faire quelque chose de rentable avec a?

----------


## Jidefix

> Non non je sous-estime pas (enfin quoi que... je suis assez septique), mais disons qu'un prix abordable d'aprs les tudes c'est 7 par mois, et franchement comment veux tu faire quelque chose de rentable avec a?


Je ne comprends pas bien le raisonnement: on part de 0 actuellement, puisque les pirates n'achtent rien?
Du coup 7 par mois, soit l'quivalent d'un CD tous les 2 mois, a ne me semble pas draisonnable en moyenne.

----------


## Lyche

> Je ne comprends pas bien le raisonnement: on part de 0 actuellement, puisque les pirates n'achtent rien?
> Du coup 7 par mois, soit l'quivalent d'un CD tous les 2 mois, a ne me semble pas draisonnable en moyenne.


Et puis comme on dit, 



> dfaut de Grives, on mange des Merles..


Ils se plaignent de rien gagner dans le tlchargement illgale, mais quand on leur propose une solution a leur convient pas... C'est comme si un sdf te crachait au visage quand tu lui tends un sandwish en te disant "y'a du thon, je dteste le thon"...

----------


## Marc_27

> Je ne comprends pas bien le raisonnement: on part de 0 actuellement, puisque les pirates n'achtent rien?
> Du coup 7 par mois, soit l'quivalent d'un CD tous les 2 mois, a ne me semble pas draisonnable en moyenne.


Il ne faut pas oublier que cet argent serait en plus des ventes physiques, qui ne sont jamais arrts...

----------


## zouuc

Si je trouve les albums que je me retiens d'acheter pour le moment,  7 euros dans un magasin, je mes les achtes au cours des prochains mois !

Mais l encore je veux la version CD, non pas mp3 comme on trouve sur iTunes par exemple.

----------


## dams78

> Je ne comprends pas bien le raisonnement: on part de 0 actuellement, puisque les pirates n'achtent rien?
> Du coup 7 par mois, soit l'quivalent d'un CD tous les 2 mois, a ne me semble pas draisonnable en moyenne.





> Et puis comme on dit, 
> 
> 
> Ils se plaignent de rien gagner dans le tlchargement illgale, mais quand on leur propose une solution a leur convient pas... C'est comme si un sdf te crachait au visage quand tu lui tends un sandwish en te disant "y'a du thon, je dteste le thon"...





> Il ne faut pas oublier que cet argent serait en plus des ventes physiques, qui ne sont jamais arrts...


C'est trop facile de dire que c'est soit a soir rien sinon dans ce cas l moi je veux une version de Windows 7 pour 10 puisque de toute faon je ne lachterai pas plus cher.

N'oubliez pas qu'il va y avoir des investissements si ils lancent une telle plateforme, c'est quand mme normal qu'ils rentrent de leur frais (d'ailleurs la vente  perte est interdite en France...). Surtout qu'avec (arrondissons) 10 par mois il y a pleins de personnes qui vont tlcharger : j'en ferai parti a c'est clair et du coup fini pour moi les dvd qui prennent de la place, pour les cd je continuerai  acheter ceux que j'aime, quand aux films bah avec l'hiver il sera plus pratique de rester au chaud...
Moi je reste persuader que des tudes de marchs ont t effectues et qu'actuellement luter contre le tlchargement gratuit est impossible.

----------


## Lyche

> C'est trop facile de dire que c'est soit a soir rien sinon dans ce cas l moi je veux une version de Windows 7 pour 10 puisque de toute faon je ne lachterai pas plus cher.
> 
> N'oubliez pas qu'il va y avoir des investissements si ils lancent une telle plateforme, c'est quand mme normal qu'ils rentrent de leur frais (d'ailleurs la vente  perte est interdite en France...). Surtout qu'avec (arrondissons) 10 par mois il y a pleins de personnes qui vont tlcharger : j'en ferai parti a c'est clair et du coup fini pour moi les dvd qui prennent de la place, pour les cd je continuerai  acheter ceux que j'aime, quand aux films bah avec l'hiver il sera plus pratique de rester au chaud...
> Moi je reste persuader que des tudes de marchs ont t effectues et qu'actuellement luter contre le tlchargement gratuit est impossible.


Ce que j'entend pas l, c'est que ils sont pas content de ce qu'on leur propose mais ne font pas d'effort pour chercher des ides qui leur conviendrait et qui conviendrait aux consommateurs.. Il va falloir qu'ils s'enlvent leur oeillres et qu'ils se sortent les doigts du c*l et finissent par proposer quelque chose de corrcte et potable. Quand tu n'es pas content de ce que tu as, tu fais tout pour avoir mieux, tu attends pas sur place qu'on t'apporte a sur un plateau d'argent et si tu vois que la cloche est en cuivre tu renvois tout  la cuisine. Ils attendent qu'on leur propose des solutions, c'est inadmissible.. c'est pas au gouvernement de faire les choses pour ces enfoirs d'industriels, ces grontocrates de la magouille qui sont incapable de faire voluer leur tte de vieux cons qui ont connu les 30glorieuses.

----------


## zouuc

> C'est trop facile de dire que c'est soit a soir rien sinon dans ce cas l moi je veux une version de Windows 7 pour 10 puisque de toute faon je ne lachterai pas plus cher.


J'ai eu Windows 7 car je suis tudiant et comme tel j'ai pu profiter ce qu'on me propose gratuitement sur msdn  :8-):  (pas 10 euros, ni telecharg illegallement non plus)

Puis faut pas pousser non plus, un album  10 euros c'est autre chose qu'un Seven  10 euros. (C'est faisable pour l'un et non plus l'autre)

Ils arrivent bien  trouver des solutions pour les tudiants qui n'ont pas argent illimit pour les produits Microsoft.
Par contre, rien pour ceux (tudiants) qui ont une soif de culture musicale accrue (je parle pas de la musique qui passe  la TV ou sur les radios de jeunes ... je parle de musiques plus volues => avis perso).

Pour ouvrir un autre dbat, ce qu'on nous propose sur les chaines publiques aujourd'hui c'est pas de la culture, ou trs peu en tous cas. Peut-tre que si de vraies missions taient propos avec de vrais groupes (taratatac'est dj bien) plutt que de sortir tous les ans une mission de TV ralit ... a pourrait nous inciter   moins tlcharger ce qu'on ne trouve pas via ces mdias  ::aie:: 

Mais je parle beaucoup pour dire que si j'tais riche, les albums je les achterais tous et je ne tlchargerais plus. (au niveau des albums)

----------


## Lyche

Oui, mais le coup de la license gratuite de MS c'est loin d'tre altruiste hein. Si tu tudies sur les suites de MS, ton premier CV se basera sur cette exprience, donc tu vas bosser avec les techno MS et il est rare de changer uen fois qu'on assimile parfaitement une technologie.

----------


## zouuc

> Oui, mais le coup de la license gratuite de MS c'est loin d'tre altruiste hein. Si tu tudies sur les suites de MS, ton premier CV se basera sur cette exprience, donc tu vas bosser avec les techno MS et il est rare de changer uen fois qu'on assimile parfaitement une technologie.


Je suis bien d'accord mais a n'empche pas non plus de travailler sur Linux car c'est gratuit aussi.
C'est mon cas pour le moment, je travail sous Windows et Linux durant mes tudes.

Cela dit, c'est clairement vrais que l'objectif de MS est "loin d'tre altruiste"

----------


## dams78

> J'ai eu Windows 7 car je suis tudiant et comme tel j'ai pu profiter ce qu'on me propose gratuitement sur msdn  (pas 10 euros, ni telecharg illegallement non plus)


Tu sais j'ai parl de Windows mais ce n'tait qu'un exemple, j'espre que tu as compris que ce que je voulais dire ce que c'est pas parce qu'on veut un produit pour une bouche de pain que a doit tre le cas.




> Puis faut pas pousser non plus, un album  10 euros c'est autre chose qu'un Seven  10 euros. (C'est faisable pour l'un et non plus l'autre)


L il est question d'une sorte de licence globale  7, donc c'est pas un seul album qui est en jeux, un rapide calcul tamnes plutt  une uvre pour 50cts...
Quand au cd  10, moi il y deux catgories d'albums que j'achte : ceux que j'aime vraiment (niveau artistes) donc ceux l ds qu'ils sortent je les achte, et il y a ceux que j'aime bien mais que je trouve un peu cher du coup j'attends quelques mois et le prix tourne autour des 6 assez rapidement.




> Par contre, rien pour ceux (tudiants) qui ont une soif de culture musicale accrue (je parle pas de la musique qui passe  la TV ou sur les radios de jeunes ... je parle de musiques plus volues => avis perso).
> 
> Pour ouvrir un autre dbat, ce qu'on nous propose sur les chaines publiques aujourd'hui c'est pas de la culture, ou trs peu en tous cas. Peut-tre que si de vraies missions taient propos avec de vrais groupes (taratatac'est dj bien) plutt que de sortir tous les ans une mission de TV ralit ... a pourrait nous inciter   moins tlcharger ce qu'on ne trouve pas via ces mdias 
> 
> Mais je parle beaucoup pour dire que si j'tais riche, les albums je les achterais tous et je ne tlchargerais plus. (au niveau des albums)


Mais pourquoi tout devrait tre gratuit pour les tudiants? 
Sous prtexte que c'est de la culture... 
D'autant plus que tu peux aller au mus gratos, tu peux prendre des uvres dans les mdiathques pour pas cher.

Et comme le disais un intervenant, on entend souvent dire : "ouais on nous vend de la merde, j'ai pas de scrupules  la tlcharger", mais pourquoi l'couter dans ce cas l? Si elle est tlcharg et garde (cette musique) c'est bien qu'elle mrite une compensation (sinon on coute pas!)

----------


## zouuc

> Tu sais j'ai parl de Windows mais ce n'tait qu'un exemple, j'espre que tu as compris que ce que je voulais dire ce que c'est pas parce qu'on veut un produit pour une bouche de pain que a doit tre le cas.


Je suis bien d'accord mais  10 euros un album (pour sa sortie) je ne trouve pas que ce soit une bouche de pain.




> Quand au cd  10, moi il y deux catgories d'albums que j'achte : ceux que j'aime vraiment (niveau artistes) donc ceux l ds qu'ils sortent je les achte, et il y a ceux que j'aime bien mais que je trouve un peu cher du coup j'attends quelques mois et le prix tourne autour des 6 assez rapidement.


Je te rejoins sur ce point l. Mais pour savoir si il album en vaut la peine il m'arrive souvent de le tlcharger avant pour l'couter plusieurs fois. Malgr a le prix ce ceux que je convoite n'ont pas l'air de diminuer en magasin ... a ne m'empche pas de les acheter quand mme  terme  ::): 




> Mais pourquoi tout devrait tre gratuit pour les tudiants?
> Sous prtexte que c'est de la culture...
> D'autant plus que tu peux aller au mus gratos, tu peux prendre des uvres dans les mdiathques pour pas cher.


Je ne savais pas pour le mus ^^ Mais cela reste diffrent de la musique :/  mme si j'en profiterais quand mme du coup.
En ce qui concerne les mdiathques, avant il fallait que je fasse de la route pour en trouver une. Maintenant, il y en a une d'ouverte prs de chez moi depuis 2 mois  peine. Je testerais, mais est-ce que j'y trouverais mon bonheur ou alors ce qu'on trouve  la TV ou  la radio  ::?:  je verrai bien.

EDIT : j'ai oubli de rpondre  la citation.
=> je n'aime pas et ne tlcharge donc pas ce qu'on nous propose  la TV ou  la radio.

----------


## SurferIX

> On t'as montr plus haut dans ce fil que l'diteur se faisait un rsultat de 5-6% en tout et pour tout une fois les frais compts. Cot rentabilit, on a vu des business plus rentables... genre la prestation de services!


Ah. A peine 5-6%. Aussi peu que les artistes ? Je vais bien relire les thread, mais j'en doute trs fortement.



> Putain,  6% de rentabilit, c'est clair que c'est vachement gras comme truc...


Je vais bien relire les thread, mais j'en doute vraiment trs fortement.



> Bah oui, t'as investi quelques centaines de K dans un artiste (promo, tournage, production du morceau), il ne te vient pas  l'esprit qu'il faut rentabiliser l'investissement initial, non?  Nan, dans le contexte, ils cherchent juste  appliquer une lgislation dj existante, que les gens dans ton genre tiennent pour lettre morte.


Voir les cassettes audio. Tu n'as pas mis ton ge dans ton information personnelle, mais j'ai une impression de dj vu que tu ne semble pas avoir. Et il n'y a rien de mchant, c'est juste que j'ai dj connu a, mais que si toi tu es plus jeune, tu ne l'as pas connu, sans offense aucune.




> Et quand tu va dans un tribunal de proximit, ben ton juge n'en est pas un. Et quand tu vas aux prud'hommes, il y a un magistrat et les autres sont des gens "normaux".
> Et quand tu vas au tribunal de commerce c'est pareil.
> Et quand tu te prends un PV de stationnement, idem.
> "Le tribunal de grande instance connat de toutes les affaires civiles pour lesquelles la comptence n'a pas t expressment attribue  une autre juridiction." C'est ce que disent les textes de loi.


Ah bon ? Toutes ces instances ne sont pas des instances tatiques, donc.  ::roll::  T'es bien en train de me dire que ce sont des organismes privs, je ne me trompe pas ?  ::roll::  T'es bien en train de dire que HADOPI, qui est une instance *EXTERNE*  l'tat, et qui a droit de juge et amende, c'est la mme chose que tout ce que tu viens de citer ?  ::roll:: 




> Il n'y a pas systmatiquement juge pour n'importe quelle infraction.


Oui mais ce sont des organismes qui ne sont *pas privs et indpendants*.




> Breaking news: on pouvait le faire sans Hadopi. Si tu postes un truc vraiment offensif, on peut porter plainte contre toi par exemple pour diffamation. Et Hadopi n'a absolument rien  faire dans l'histoire.


Ah bon ? Je ne savais pas que tout tait automatis. Je ne savais pas que le DPI (Deep Packet Inspection) tait courant chez tout le monde. Je veux le faire moi aussi alors !




> Ah tu veux dire comme le truc que Facebook essaie de faire en ce moment? 
> Alors que l'Etat Franais a eu la bonne ide de faire la loi Informatique et Liberts pour au moins tenter de protger les citoyens (contrairement genre aux USA).


L je suis entirement d'accord avec toi, et je suis tout  fait pour la SACEM.




> Ah oui, le coup de l'ami qui bosse pour truc... Dcidment, tu marches sur tous les rateaux... 
> Sinon, ben oui, dans les stats faut bien prciser ce que tu comptes, sinon t'obtiens une connerie.


Dcidment la prtention t'touffe sous bien des angles. Ce que je vais dire est un fait strictement technique, mais a pourrait bien videmment mal tre pris, donc j'insiste : ce n'est pas mchant, mais c'est simplement la ralit : tu dis que je marche sur tous les rteaux alors que tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parle. Moi je les ai bien connu ces gens, on est alls ensemble au restau, ils m'ont dtaill pas mal de choses, mais les seules choses sur lesquelles ils ont vraiment pas voulu parler ce sont les statistiques, et surtout celles du chmage. Aprs, libre  toi de penser ce que tu veux et de ne pas me croire, mais tu n'as aucune raison d'essayer de me dnigrer. Je raconte la ralit. Et mme si tu trouves a bizarre : "oui j'ai des amis". Quoique a pourrait tre faux aussi non ?  ::mouarf:: 




> Non, tu dbites un ramassis d'neries. Nuance


Tu n'as pas honte de parler ainsi ? J'espre que tu te rends compte, que, vu de l'extrieur, je ne me vante pas (ou si c'est le cas il faut me le dire), mais je ne pense pas rabaisser les autres d'une manire aussi prtentieuse.
A choisir entre raconter des neries et ne pas paratre prtentieux, ou l'inverse, je prfre largement le premier choix.
Je ne t'ai jamais insult et je te respecte, ce serait bien que tu en fasse autant, merci. La prtention, o a vous mne, je vous jure...  :;): 





> ...Tout a pour vous dire que les gens n'ont pas peur de payer, ils attendent juste d'avoir une qualit certaine quand ils placent leur fric quelque part. A l'heure actuelle, a la vue de la soupe populaire qu'on bouffe h24 j365, on a pas envie de payer pour couter a, et surtout pas 18 pour 10titres d'une qualit plus que banale.


Exactement ! Gros + 1 ! Comme je l'ai dit j'ai pay pour Radiohead, et pour les produits que j'ai test et que j'estime de qualit.





> Si la musique actuelle c'est de la "soupe populaire" (et je ne suis pas en dsaccord avec toi), alors pourquoi avoir envie de la tlcharger. C'est a la logique que je comprends pas. Tu considres que la musique actuelle c'est nul, d'accord, tu l'achtes pas, mais tu la tlcharges pas non plus.


Je pense que certaines personnes peuvent faire comme moi : eMule => Recherche "archives" => mot cl "2010" et hop ! Tous les albums de 2010 partags. Ensuite je tlcharge, je supprime dfinitivement toutes les grosses bouses qu'on nous pond (celles dont vous parlez), et j'achte les albums sur amazon store (Fountains of Waynes entre autres). Donc *si je fais le compte je consomme autant qu'avant, mais uniquement que des choses qui me plaisent !* C'est beau la technologie !




> ...Pour le coup, je n'ai aucune ide d'o va ce diriger notre socit, tout ce que j'espre c'est qu'elle s'loignera de 1984 le plus possible, et, a, c'est notre travail.


Merci de le prciser, et merci d'avoir compris mon message qui est peut tre un peu trop "virulent" pour certains  :;): 




> Petit rappel : les ayants droits ont placs des "sniffers" sur une centaine de fichiers copyright et rcuprent les Ips tlchargeant ces fichiers.


Merci pour l'info. Tu crois qu'ils ont plac des sniffers sur Mireille Matthieu ?  ::aie:: 




> ... pas d'effort pour chercher des ides qui leur conviendrait et qui conviendrait aux consommateurs.. Il va falloir qu'ils s'enlvent leur oeillres et qu'ils se sortent les doigts du c*l et finissent par proposer quelque chose de ...


Moi je suis  100% pour des trucs du genre : le tlchargement "lgal" : genre un iTunes store mais dirig par un organisme gouvernemental, et les rentres d'argent alimenteraient les caisses ddies. Je sais je sais c'est une ide trs vague et grossire et certains vont essayer de me remettre en place de manire limite dsobligeante, mais il va falloir que je m'y habitue  ::aie::

----------


## Rayek

> L il est question d'une sorte de licence globale  7


Faut arrter de dire une licence globale  7, c'tait une tude qui disait que les gens tait prt  mettre 7 pour une licence globale en moyenne.

----------


## Lyche

Je quote pas mais je rpond pour l'Hadopi pour SurferIX L'hadopi est un organisme priv, il peut saisir des demande de jugement mais n'a absolument aucun droit (thoriquement) de contacter, sans en avertir un juge, ton FAI pour lui demander de te couper la ligne. C'est l ou le bas blesse, c'est qu'on demande  un organisme prive ( but lucratif  ::roll:: ) de faire fonctionner un systme caduque avant mme sa conception. Je doute trs fortement de la lgalit de ce procd.. de toute faon, parti comme c'est parti on va se retrouver avec des grands partons comme ministres.. (remarque Rafarin l'tait quand il tait premier ministre  ::roll:: )

Bref, tout a pour dire que Hadopi est un organisme prive...

----------


## SurferIX

> ...Bref, tout a pour dire que Hadopi est un organisme priv.


Mais non mais non je raconte des neries !  ::D:  Euh pardon, je prfre citer :





> ...Non, tu dbites un ramassis d'neries. Nuance



 ::ccool::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Faut arrter de dire une licence globale  7, c'tait une tude qui disait que les gens tait prt  mettre 7 pour une licence globale en moyenne.


Et tu crois qu'avec une licence globale non obligatoire  7/mois, on va rendre prenne l'industrie du cinma et de la musique ?  ::roll::  
Moi, j'ai quand mme un gros doute, dsol.

----------


## Rayek

> Et tu crois qu'avec une licence globale non obligatoire  7/mois, on va rendre prenne l'industrie du cinma et de la musique ?  
> Moi, j'ai quand mme un gros doute, dsol.


C'est si dur que  de comprendre que c'tait une tude et que comme d'ab les tudes c'est  prendre avec des pincettes ...  ::roll:: 

Comme quelqu'un l'a dit plus haut, je tlcharge et j'achte autant qu'avant, mais je suis largement moins du quand j'achte car je ne prend que ce que j'aime et connais.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> C'est si dur que  de comprendre que c'tait une tude et que comme d'ab les tudes c'est  prendre avec des pincettes ... 
> 
> Comme quelqu'un l'a dit plus haut, je tlcharge et j'achte autant qu'avant, mais je suis largement moins du quand j'achte car je ne prend que ce que j'aime et connais.


Au dernier trimestre 2009, 220,3 millions d'euros de CD/DVD musicaux on t vendu en France.  Soit 73,4 million par mois. 
Avec une licence  7, il faudrait donc... environ 10, 5 millions de personnes en France qui paient cette licence globale !  :8O:  
Je sais pas, mais je le sens vraiment pas !

Ensuite, tu me parles de TON cas ! Qui achte ce qu'il tlcharge, mais est-ce une tendance gnrale ou quelques cas particulier ?  :;):

----------


## behe

Ah tiens je savais pas que le tlchargement illgal n'existait pas en 2009.
Ici la "licence" serait en plus des achats classiques

----------


## Hellwing

> Au dernier trimestre 2009, 220,3 millions d'euros de CD/DVD musicaux on t vendu en France.  Soit 73,4 million par mois. 
> Avec une licence  7, il faudrait donc... environ 10, 5 millions de personnes en France qui paient cette licence globale !  
> Je sais pas, mais je le sens vraiment pas !
> 
> Ensuite, tu me parles de TON cas ! Qui achte ce qu'il tlcharge, mais est-ce une tendance gnrale ou quelques cas particulier ?


Oui, mais il y aura toujours les puristes qui vont rester sur l'achat de CD/DVD de musique. Rien  que our la pochette ou parce qu'ils collectionnent ou qu'ils prfrent tout simplement le support au fichier virtuel. Et mme des gens qui vont cumuler les 2. Aprs certes il faudrait faire une tude (youpi encore une !) pour dfinir la proportion des gens qui tlchargent "pour voir" avant d'acheter.

Et puis combien y a-t-il de foyer ayant une connexion internet ? En augmentant un peu le prix de la licence globale, le "minimum requis" de licence baisse. Aprs on tombe dans le problme classique : trouver le juste milieu pour que tout le monde soit content.

A noter que les DVD de concert ne sont pas concerns par le systme de licence globale dont on parle.

----------


## SurferIX

> ...
> Ensuite, tu me parles de TON cas ! Qui achte ce qu'il tlcharge, mais est-ce une tendance gnrale ou quelques cas particulier ?


Ce cher monsieur qui a fait le jeu le plus geek de l'histoire,  savoir Dwarf Fortress, qui continue de dvelopper dessus, et le jeu qui a aussi le plus de profondeur et de cohrence que je connaisse (gestion de la faim, des habits, des hpitaux, des archimonstres, des "rumeurs", des blessures, des environnements, des mtiers, des volutions communautaires par villages, des niveaux des ... bon bref hallucinant), reoit entre 2000 et 3000 euros de dons par mois. Oui oui vous avez bien lu : il ne travaille pas, il ne fait que dvelopper un jeu qui est en version pr pr pr pr pr alpha release, et pourtant, des centaines de gens font des dons parce que ce jeu est tout bonnement hallucinants sous tous ses aspect (et il tourne sous Linux  ::mrgreen:: )

J'insiste : j'ai discut dj deux longues fois avec lui pour lui demander comment il voit l'avenir si on arrte de le payer, et si certains "non croyants" ici (que je ne citerai pas) veulent des preuves, je peux forwarder mes changes de mails sans aucun problme pour preuve  ::D:  (mme si en arriver  devoir se justifier est un peu lamentable  :;):  )

Ce que je veux dire par l, c'est qu'il faudrait peut tre r-duquer quelque part notre bonne mentalit Franaise qui consiste  dire : "Si je peux avoir quelque chose gratuitement, pourquoi je paierais" ? Une bonne grosse mentalit de profiteur des familles, et mon patron est le number one. Je lui ai fait croire rcemment qu'il fallait obligatoirement payer une license pour PspPad sinon il n'aurait jamais vers un seul centime pour un logiciel qui lui a fait gagner des jours entiers de travail. Idem pour autohotkey.

Oui, une rducation sur le fonds, o les gens qui sont contents d'un service, par exemple d'une bonne musique, sont prts  payer sans hsiter. Et peut tre que je fais partie des 0.0001 % de Franais qui ont cette mentalit, mais si on r-duquait un peu les gens dans ce sens,  leur apprendre un minimum la reconnaissance, on pourrait effectivement tendre vers des choses plus positives. 

Ah mais non merde c'est pas possible ! Ca signifierait que les auteurs/compositeurs de bonnes chansons seraient rmunrs directement, et donc que les producteurs ne toucheraient plus rien. Ah bah non alors, mon ide, avec nos dirigeants d'aujourd'hui, n'est pas possible.


....


Mais belle utopie quand mme non ?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> L'hadopi est un organisme priv


Gn???  :8O: 
L'Hadopi c'est une autorit publique, avec des membres qui sont nomms par le conseil d'tat, la cour des comptes etc... Faudrait que tu revois ta dfinition d'organisme priv, un bon dictionnaire fera l'affaire...  ::mouarf:: 




> il peut saisir des demande de jugement mais n'a absolument aucun droit (thoriquement) de contacter, sans en avertir un juge, ton FAI pour lui demander de te couper la ligne.


Oui, t'as une procdure judiciaire simplifie. Un peu comme quand tu te ramasses un PV...  ::P: 




> C'est l ou le bas blesse, c'est qu'on demande  un organisme prive ( but lucratif )


C'est une autorit publique, d'o tu sors le but lucratif? Srieux, t'as un vrai soucis de mthodologie en droit.




> Bref, tout a pour dire que Hadopi est un organisme prive...


Bref, tout a pour dire que tu devrais lire comment son nomms les membres de la Hadopi. Parce que l t'as un gros gros souci de mthodo...  ::roll:: 

(ce qui n'enlve pas le fait que la loi Hadopi est une nerie, mais a j'ai jamais dit le contraire...)

----------


## Jidefix

> Au dernier trimestre 2009, 220,3 millions d'euros de CD/DVD musicaux on t vendu en France.  Soit 73,4 million par mois. 
> Avec une licence  7, il faudrait donc... environ 10, 5 millions de personnes en France qui paient cette licence globale !  
> Je sais pas, mais je le sens vraiment pas !


Connaissant les FAI ils se feront un plaisir d'intgrer cette licence dans les offres triple play  mon avis.
Donc 10 millions, je pense qu'avec un peu de publicit et d'ingniosit (tiens bah puisqu'on doit dj supporter des mails pourris, autant mettre de vraies infos dedans), on y arrivera sans problme.
De plus encore une fois a n'empeche pas d'acheter de vrais CD, je n'offrirai jamais un pack de MP3! Ce qui me fait remarquer que le dernier trimestre, il comprend Nol. Quid des 3 autres?




> Ensuite, tu me parles de TON cas ! Qui achte ce qu'il tlcharge, mais est-ce une tendance gnrale ou quelques cas particulier ?


220 millions de CD vendus alors qu'ils auraient pu tre tlchargs, c'est quand mme une bonne preuve que les gens ne sont pas tous des bufs non?

----------


## SurferIX

> Gn??? 
> L'Hadopi c'est une autorit publique, avec des membres qui sont nomms par le conseil d'tat, la cour des comptes etc... Faudrait que tu revois ta dfinition d'organisme priv, un bon dictionnaire fera l'affaire...


 :8O:  Je dois lire mal mais j'ai l'impression que tu es ultra prtentieux...




> C'est une autorit publique, d'o tu sors le but lucratif? Srieux, t'as un vrai soucis de mthodologie en droit.


 :8O:  Quelle prtention ! A moins que je n'interprte mal ?




> Bref, tout a pour dire que tu devrais lire comment son nomms les membres de la Hadopi. Parce que l t'as un gros gros souci de mthodo...


 :8O:  Non je n'ai pas mal interprt... Mais bon sang quelle prtention ! Je suis bien heureux de dire des neries _et de ne pas ma la pter autant_.

.....

Je cite sur le site d'HADOPI mme, et je me permets de surligner les mots en gras : son statut dautorit publique indpendante, le mode de dsignation de ses membres et le caractre irrvocable et non renouvelable de leurs mandats, *garantissent lexercice des missions de lHadopi en toute indpendance*.
Excusez moi je me suis tromp : oui, c'est un organisme d'tat, mais apparemment, et corrigez moi si je me trompe, entirement indpendant.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Ah. A peine 5-6%. Aussi peu que les artistes ? Je vais bien relire les thread, mais j'en doute trs fortement.


Pour les doutes et les croyances c'est  l'glise que a se passe, moi je regardes les chiffres.

Par exemple, voici un lien sur le sujet, qui correspond  peu prs  ce que j'avais dj en tte (cf. page 33 de ce fil). Je reprends donc ce que je disais l-bas.

- Sur les 100% de la vente du CD, on a 52% qui vont  la maison de disque.
- Sur ce qui va  la maison de disque, la marge d'exploitation est de 17%.
Globalement donc la marge d'exploitation est donc de 8,84%.

Sauf que aprs, il y a d'autres dpenses aprs la marge d'exploitation (frais financiers notamment). Donc  la louche, on se retrouve peut-tre  5-6%. Rien de franchement mirobolant.

Maintenant, ce qui fait chier tout le monde, c'est que une fois que l'investissement initial est rentabilis, le cot marginal de CD devient assez faible. Mais curieusement aussi, tu va trouver de vieux CD  3-4 dans les bacs et pas  20.

C'est comme les jeux vido, pourquoi  ton avis il cote 50  au dpart et que tu le trouves dans un bac  10   la FNAC aprs?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Je dois lire mal mais j'ai l'impression que tu es ultra prtentieux...


Si connatre les bases du droit c'est prtentieux alors l...
Parce que bon, mlanger un organisme de droit priv et une autorit publique, c'est comme dire que le TCP/IP c'est un composant sur la carte mre.




> Non je n'ai pas mal interprt... Mais bon sang quelle prtention ! Je suis bien heureux de dire des neries _et de ne pas ma la pter autant_.


Tu remarqueras que quand je connais rien sur le sujet, je dis rien. Mais bon il se trouve que j'ai fait du droit (mme si je suis pas juriste) donc ce genre de btises plus grosses qu'une maison, je peux pas passer  cot.




> Excusez moi je me suis tromp : oui, c'est un organisme d'tat, mais apparemment, et corrigez moi si je me trompe, entirement indpendant.


Ah bah voila, d'abord on crit des btises et aprs on se mord les doigts.  ::mouarf:: 

Aprs, oui sur le papier il est indpendant, mais bon quand tu regardes qui nomme les membres, on peut se poser des questions  ::mouarf::

----------


## Rayek

> Et puis combien y a-t-il de foyer ayant une connexion internet ?


6.5 millions des foyers en 2009

----------


## SurferIX

> Si connatre les bases du droit c'est prtentieux alors l......


C'est juste dans la manire de s'exprimer. On m'a suffisamment rabrou sur developpez pour que j'aie un peu appris  m'exprimer avec ce que beaucoup prenaient pour de la prtention. Mais l je trouve que tu t'exprime avec encore moins de tact et encore plus d'aplomb que moi c'est dire. Et si quelqu'un me sort "Moui TCP c'est pareil que SNMP" je ne dirai jamais, je cite :
- tu de dis qu'un ramassis d'neries,
ou encore 
- Pour les doutes et les croyances c'est  l'glise que a se passe
ou encore
- Faudrait que tu revois ta dfinition d'organisme => un bon dictionnaire fera l'affaire, 
ou encore
- Srieux, t'as un vrai soucis de mthodologie en droit.
ou encore 
- Parce que l t'as un gros gros souci de mthodo... 

Bon bref, le fond est au moins aussi important que la forme. Je prfre vivre avec une femme un peu bte, qui s'exprime pas correctement tout le temps, mais plutt agrable, qu'avec une femme trs intelligente mais prtentieuse, si tu vois le principe... mme si je me demande souvent quel choix j'ai fait  ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lyche

ok, grafikm, je t'invite  lire ceci

-> http://www.01net.com/editorial/51154...r-les-pirates/

C'est une putain d'entreprise prive qui va grer le respect de la loi. Maintenant je te pris de bien vouloir prendre un ton un peu moin condescendant quand tu parles parce que j'apprcie vraiment pas ce ton et que j'tais  la limite de dclarer ton message hors charte... La prochaine fois garde tes commentaires stupides et arrogants pour toi.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> ok, grafikm, je t'invite  lire ceci
> 
> -> http://www.01net.com/editorial/51154...r-les-pirates/


Ouaaah, trop cool, on va jeter  la poubelle le Code Civil et le CPI alors...




> C'est une putain d'entreprise prive qui va grer le respect de la loi.


Non, c'est une entreprise prive qui se voit sous-traite par une autorit publique une mission de traque de tlchargements illgaux. Parce qu'il n'a pas les moyens techniques de le faire directement.

Parce que par exemple, quand un juge veut mettre sur coute un malfrat, ben il sous-traite a ... France Tlcom. tonnant non? Et c'est comme a depuis toujours. Donc on peut dire si on suit ta mga-logique que c'est France Tlcom (une vraie entreprise prive pour le coup, c'est une SA) qui procde aux coutes tlphoniques? Tu vois toujours pas pourquoi ce que tu dis n'a aucun sens?




> La prochaine fois garde tes commentaires stupides et arrogants pour toi.


Abstiens-toi de poster des trucs compltement faux alors. Je veux bien qu'on dbatte sur un sujet, mais sans truquer les faits pour faire passer ton point de vue.

En l'occurrence, tu as dit que Hadopi tait un organisme priv. Je t'ai montr que c'est faux, et par exemple SurferIX a reconnu qu'il a crit une btise. Mais pas toi.

Si tu confonds "organisme priv" et "autorit publique sous-traitant une tche informatique  une socit prive" c'est qu'il y a soit un souci de mthodologie, soit tu cherches  biaiser les faits pour ton profit.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 09.11.2010 par Katleen
Les USA envoient une lettre ouverte  l'Hadopi pour critiquer son dispositif et ses buts, l'industrie du high-tech se mobilise contre un Internet "trop surveill"*

Souvenez-vous. Il y a quelques mois, le gouvernement lanait une grande consultation publique sur les spcifications fonctionnelles des logiciels de scurisation (close depuis le 30 octobre). Tout le monde tait appel  y rpondre. Vraiment.

Et un acteur puissant du web, et tranger  notre pays, a dcid de se soumettre  l'exercice. La Computer & Communications Industry Association - qui compte parmi ses membres les plus grandes entreprises de l'industrie high-tech amricaine comme Google, Microsoft, Facebook, Oracle, Yahoo, eBay, AMD, etc. - a rdig une rponse o elle fait par de ses inquitudes sur le sujet.

Pour la CCIA, cette volont farouche de promouvoir l'installation de mouchards sur les ordinateurs des citoyens est un appel  encourager  les comportements indsirables de gouvernements rpressifs. 

"L'installation d'un logiciel de surveillance sur l'ordinateur des utilisateurs, sans condamnation pralable pour activit criminelle, n'est pas une option acceptable de politique publique, quel que soit l'objectif", affirme-t-elle.

En gros, outre-Atlantique, la France passe pour une pr-dictature qui souhaite trop  contrler son rseau Internet. En effet, dans certains pays comme la Chine ou la Birmanie, des actions virtuelles peuvent avoir des consquences dramatiques dans la vie relle, comme une condamnation  la peine de mort.

La CCIA souhaite aussi dfendre les entrepreneurs. Elle dclare : "Hadopi devrait d'abord ne pas faire de mal. A cette fin, bien qu'il puisse tre utile d'duquer les consommateurs sur les options qui sont disponibles s'ils le souhaitent, les impratifs technologiques doivent tre vits". 

Concernant le blocage de certaines pages, on peut lire : "Il est contraire aux concepts de libert sur Internet d'encourager l'installation de logiciels qui peuvent empcher les utilisateurs qui ne sont pas eux-mmes placs devant l'autorit judiciaire d'accder  un contenu donn"

Enfin, l'organisation amricaine estime que la Haute Autorit "stigmatise des protocoles Internet neutres" : "le projet semble bas sur l'ide fausse selon laquelle les protocoles de transferts de fichiers Peer-to-Peer sont illicites". La CCIA plaide pourtant en faveur de protocoles particuliers, comme BitTorrent, dont la censure pourrait "entraver la distribution de contenus lgitimes en ligne".

Source : La lettre ouverte de la CCIA

----------


## Marc_27

> Abstiens-toi de poster des trucs compltement faux alors. Je veux bien qu'on dbatte sur un sujet, mais sans truquer les faits pour faire passer ton point de vue.


 ::ptdr:: 

Dsol, j'ai essay de m'abstenir, mais parfois c'est difficile...

----------


## grafikm_fr

Oul, les amricains dans leur lment, je vous jure a se regarde mieux que Mr. Bean.

Ils feraient mieux de regarder le contenu du Digital Millenium Copyright Act pour ce qui est des tlchargements illgaux (salut, l'amende  1.5M$ toute rcente) et au Patriot Act (quel nom ironique) pour ce qui est du respect des liberts individuelles...  ::roll:: 

Bref... on a demand au toutou d'aboyer un coup, reste  savoir si la caravane va passer ou pas  ::mouarf::

----------


## Kannagi

> Oula, les amricains dans leur lment, je vous jure a se regarde mieux que Mr. Bean.
> 
> Ils feraient mieux de regarder le contenu du Digital Millenium Copyright Act pour ce qui est des tlchargements illgaux (salut, l'amende  1.5M$ toute rcente) et au Patriot Act (quel nom ironique) pour ce qui est du respect des liberts individuelles... 
> 
> Bref... on a demand au toutou d'aboyer un coup, reste  savoir si la caravane va passer ou pas


Je trouve la rponse mdiocre =/
Ils ont bien le droit de dire ce qu'il pense (en plus c'est loin d'tre faux),c'est comme si on nous dit a nous franais qu'on peut pas critiquer la chine sur la libert sur internet parce qu'on a Hadopi , (en plus moi je suis pas du tous d'accord avec cette loi).
Donc ce nest pas un argument valide =P.

----------


## jpettebubu

"genre RapidShare, Megaupload) plutt que le P2P (emule, bittorrent). Et ce genre de tlchargement passant par le port 80 http, HADOPI ne peut strictement rien y faire... Bientt tout les tlchargements P2P seront donc des SeedFuck"

Je suis completement d'accord, ca devient tres compliqu a surveiller ET a detecter MAINTENANT les contenus pedophiles, terrorisme, car deja dans le meandre de ces fichiers sont dispos (sans trop de rique...sniff...), mais ont les 3/4 du temps d'autres noms, et cerise sur le gateau sont souvent crypts (avec un MDP), d'ou une detection extremement laborieuse, voir impossible.

Ceux qui peuvent s'en donner a coeur-joie ce sont JUSTEMENT ceux qui desormais peuvent acceder MAINTENANT en toute impunit (Oui se noyant TRES facilement dans la "Masse" des donnes cryptees), et la, les services competents ont un mal de chien a essayer de bosser (pour ce qui EST utile).

Bref c'est Catastrophique a tous niveaux (Hadopi).

Je Resume:
1) Le Piratage continue a qui mieux-mieux, voir PLUS, car un telechargement (d'un film par ex) sur rapidshare ca prends...qq minutes

2) Avant avec la Mule, c'etait "Au moins controllable" et vu la perf de la mule,
c'etait limite (oui ca prenait PAS 5Mn mais plutot 5 heures!!!)

3) Ca permets aux personnes REELEMENT mal Intentionnes, de se FONDRE DANS ce Traffic sans le moindre risque.

4) Et maintenant, on se retouve dans la liste des "republiques bananieres" (Cf Copie + bas de l'article ci dessus)

Que du bonheur....

Il est temps d'organiser un "Hardogouvernement" pour virer "De Toute Urgence"
Ces personnes TROP prvoyantes (Gouverner c'est Prvoir ? Non ?) et qui par leurs actions catastrophiques, ont russi a ce "superbe rsultat" si si  ::D: 

Je Cite (le rsultat...):
1:
"Pour la CCIA, cette volont farouche de promouvoir l'installation de mouchards sur les ordinateurs des citoyens est un appel  encourager les comportements indsirables de gouvernements rpressifs."

2:
""L'installation d'un logiciel de surveillance sur l'ordinateur des utilisateurs, sans condamnation pralable pour activit criminelle, n'est pas une option acceptable de politique publique, quel que soit l'objectif", affirme-t-elle."

3:
"En gros, outre-Atlantique, la France passe pour une pr-dictature ..."

4: Compare  la Chine ou pire La Birmaniie  ::(: 
"En effet, dans certains pays comme la Chine ou la Birmanie, des actions virtuelles peuvent avoir des consquences dramatiques dans la vie relle, comme une condamnation  la peine de mort."

5:
"Concernant le blocage de certaines pages, on peut lire : "Il est contraire aux concepts de libert sur Internet d'encourager l'installation de logiciels qui peuvent empcher les utilisateurs qui ne sont pas eux-mmes placs devant l'autorit judiciaire d'accder  un contenu donn""

6:
"Enfin, l'organisation amricaine estime que la Haute Autorit "stigmatise des protocoles Internet neutres" : "le projet semble bas sur l'ide fausse selon laquelle les protocoles de transferts de fichiers Peer-to-Peer sont illicites"."

Si, ils sont trop fort je vous dis, nos "hauts fonctionnaires" & Gouvernants, vous leurs donnez le dsert, 6 mois aprs il n'y a PLUS de SABLE...
Ou Vous "Plantez un HAUT FONCTIONNAIRE", 6 mois aprs "IL POUSSE des NOUVEAUX IMPOTS"

Chapeau Bas ! Pour ce superbe Travail...Allez octroyez vous une petite prime...

A+

----------


## notia

C'est vraiment dommage d'en arriver l. 
Et lorsque j'entends Pascal Ngre prsident d'universal venter les mrites de l'abonnement musical (=> Deezer, spotify), comme la solution ultime contre le piratage, je reste sans voix. 
L'abonnement musical n'tait elle pas une des solutions proposes contre le piratage. Les "ayants droits" expliquaient qu'avec le systme de l'abonnement se posait la question de la rpartition des gains, impossible nous disait on. Mais l comme par magie, l'abonnement musical c'est l'avenir de l'industrie. 
Je trouve dommage que pour comprendre ca qu'il ait fallu voter une loi comme l'Hadopi, dont les consquences certaines sont :
- un cout exorbitant pour le contribuable
- de pousser au cryptage dun grand parti des flux transitant sur internet. Ce qui a pour consquence dsastreuse de vraiment permettre aux marginaux (pdophile, terroriste, etc...) de se cacher sur la toile
- d'ouvrir la porte au gouvernant pour contrler de la population. Et lorsque qu'on voit les actions de celui qui nous dirige actuellement, on peut craindre le pire.

C'est vraiment dommage.

----------


## Mdinoc

J'espre qu'il ne s'agit pas des mmes organisations qui poussent pour ACTA, sinon il y a de l'hypocrisie...

----------


## notia

> Si, ils sont trop fort je vous dis, nos "hauts fonctionnaires" & Gouvernants, vous leurs donnez le dsert, 6 mois aprs il n'y a PLUS de SABLE...
> Ou Vous "Plantez un HAUT FONCTIONNAIRE", 6 mois aprs "IL POUSSE des NOUVEAUX IMPOTS"


Et pourtant les mdia semblent acquiescs ce que font ces hauts fonctionnaires. Pire ils semblent mme vouloir faire croire que penser contrairement ou dnoncer c'est tre fou.
Mais je ne peux m'empcher de m'interroger sur la tranche de la population qui serait en accord avec ces hauts dirigeants.

En tant qu'informaticien, je ne peut-tre d'accord avec HADOPI
En tant que salari, en tant contribuable, en tant qu'tre humain je ne peux tre d'accord avec ce qui a t dit ou fait par ces hauts fonctionnaires.

Mais peut-tre suis-je fou moi mme

----------


## nazoreen

Moi ce que je me demande c'est comment fera le gouvernement,  force de casser la population, le jour o tout le monde se passera les fichiers via des disques durs portables ?  :;): 
Mettre des filtres matriels directement sur les processeurs ou sur les disques ?

Qu' cela ne tienne, il y aura toujours un moyen de contourner aussi ce genre d'obstacle  la libert !

Entendez bien que je ne cautionne pas le tlchargement illgal, mais c'est aux industries de trouver des solutions lgales et non liberticides (je veux dire par l sans avoir besoin de faire pression ou d'acheter des politiciens pour faire des lois), mettre en place des plateformes d'achats de mdias sans voler les acheteurs, rduire leurs cots pour garder leurs bnfices actuels (puisque c'est ce aprs quoi ils courent !) etc... Bref qu'ils entrent dans le XXI sicle une bonne fois pour toute.

Enfin bon, tant qu'il y aura des politiciens vreux et incomptents, nous serons toujours dans un monde o nos liberts seront menaces.

Il faut croire que l'thique politique est bien plus respectable que l'thique socitale.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Moi ce que je me demande c'est comment fera le gouvernement,  force de casser la population, le jour o tout le monde se passera les fichiers via des disques durs portables ? 
> Mettre des filtres matriels directement sur les processeurs ou sur les disques ?


mais tu payes dj pour a !

reste plus qu' taxer le dbit Internet  ::D:

----------


## nazoreen

> mais tu payes dj pour a !
> 
> reste plus qu' taxer le dbit Internet


Oui, mais cette taxe ce n'est pas grand chose (tant qu'elle ne fait pas doubler le prix du produit !), elle est  comparer  la soit disant taxe Eco, et  regarder de plus prs il me semble que l'tat a t jusqu' taxer ses taxes par la TVA !!! ( vrifier tout de mme que je ne dis pas de btise)

Pour le dbit, ne t'inquites pas, a viendra malheureusement ! Cela a d'ailleurs t sujet  discussion/polmique aux USA et il y a quelques annes nos FAI franais ont fonctionn comme a (souviens toi du 56K ou des dbuts de l'ADSL, on grait notre facture en fonction du temps pass ou du dbit utilis !)

Mais bon dans tout a, il cotera moins cher (mme en doublant le prix du support) de faire transiter les fichiers sur un disque !
Et si le dbit est tax, 100 personnes tlchargent en Direct Download 1 mdia et le partage via un DD portable ! -dsol de donner des ides-

Bref, c'est comme si un gouvernement nous interdisait d'crire, nous pourrions toujours parler sauf s'il est assez pervers pour nous couper la langue mais bon il parat qu'on peut se faire comprendre avec des clins d'il !

 :;):

----------


## SurferIX

> ...Enfin bon, tant qu'il y aura des politiciens vreux et incomptents, nous serons toujours dans un monde o nos liberts seront menaces...


Tu connais un politicien qui ait t duqu via des tudes politiques (j'insiste parce que ne mets pas certains arrivs dans la politique par des concours de circonstances), qui ne soit pas vreux ? Si tu me permets, ils sont tous comptents, mais *pas pour ce qu'ils devraient rellement l'tre*. Tous comptent dans l'enfilage du systme. Et donc indirectement des Franais.




> Et pourtant les mdia semblent acquiescer ce que font ces hauts fonctionnaires. Pire ils semblent mme vouloir faire croire que penser contrairement ou dnoncer c'est tre fou....


Les gens qui ont de l'argent sont proches des politiciens. Les politiciens manipulent les mdias. Tout ce que tu vois ou qu'on te dit  la tl n'est pas faux, c'est *biais*. Merci Internet d'tre encore l pour qu'on puisse se faire une ide relle du terrain. Et mme si certain (que je ne citerai pas  ::D: ) croient encore au pays des Bisounours et au papa Nol, moi, je pense qu'il faut remettre les pieds sur terre et qu'Hadopi a n'est vraiment qu'un prtexte pour russir  matriser Internet dans sa globalit. Internet, c'est bien le seul mdia que les politiciens ne grent pas pour l'instant et a leur est insupportable. Ironiquement c'est eux qui ont demand  l'arme de crer un systme "inarrtable" (cf l'historique du net / ARPA) afin de pouvoir toujours, quel que soient les essais d'autres nations, russir  faire transiter l'information  ::D: .

Mais je pense vraiment qu'ils ont essay avec HADOPI, c'est pass, ils nous ont mis le doigt et on a rien dit, puis le poing, eh bien ils vont essayer jusqu'au coude. On verra si je me trompe mais d'ici quelques mois vous verrez qu'une nouvelle loi concernant d'autres filtrages, ou une loi qui _tendrait_ le pouvoir d'HADOPI (un organisme d'tat de rgulation entirement autonome et impartial ? Laissez moi rire  :8O:  arrtez de nous prendre pour des imbciles  ::furax:: ) va tre pass en douce, sans que personne n'en sache rien.

Un peu comme ce que trs peu de gens savent, comme le code du travail, qui a t remani afin de nous faire travailler encore plus (et je reste poli) et donner bien plus de pouvoir aux employeurs. Le code du travail a t recodifi en 2006-2007, les nouvelles dispositions du Code du Travail ont t mises en vigueur le 1er mars 2008. Eh oui bienvenu dans le monde des Bisounours, et HADOPI c'est super hein.  ::ccool::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Ce cher monsieur qui a fait le jeu le plus geek de l'histoire,  savoir Dwarf Fortress, qui continue de dvelopper dessus, et le jeu qui a aussi le plus de profondeur et de cohrence que je connaisse (gestion de la faim, des habits, des hpitaux, des archimonstres, des "rumeurs", des blessures, des environnements, des mtiers, des volutions communautaires par villages, des niveaux des ... bon bref hallucinant), reoit entre 2000 et 3000 euros de dons par mois.


Et combien de dons Franais pour combien de joueurs Franais ? 
 :;): 





> Ce que je veux dire par l, c'est qu'il faudrait peut tre r-duquer quelque part notre bonne mentalit Franaise qui consiste  dire : "Si je peux avoir quelque chose gratuitement, pourquoi je paierais" ? Une bonne grosse mentalit de profiteur des familles, et mon patron est le number one. Je lui ai fait croire rcemment qu'il fallait obligatoirement payer une license pour PspPad sinon il n'aurait jamais vers un seul centime pour un logiciel qui lui a fait gagner des jours entiers de travail. Idem pour autohotkey.
> 
> Oui, une rducation sur le fonds, o les gens qui sont contents d'un service, par exemple d'une bonne musique, sont prts  payer sans hsiter. Et peut tre que je fais partie des 0.0001 % de Franais qui ont cette mentalit, mais si on r-duquait un peu les gens dans ce sens,  leur apprendre un minimum la reconnaissance, on pourrait effectivement tendre vers des choses plus positives.


Le problme c'est que les Franais souffrent depuis des gnrations d'un complexe de supriorit, qui,  part faire rire le monde entier, nous rend incapables de changer !
Et que, comme nous ne sommes pas capable de nous auto-duquer, eh bien nos politiques lgifrent  tour de bras pour nous restreindre par la loi.
Le problme du tlchargement, c'est le mme problme que la conduite automobile. 




> 220 millions de CD vendus


Tu ne sais pas lire toi ! 220 millions d'euros, a ne signifie pas 220 millions de CD (ou alors dis moi o tu achtes tes CD !  ::mouarf:: )




> 16.5 millions des foyers en 2009


Une connexion pour combien de PC connects ? Chez moi c'est 2 voir 3 ou 4 parfois !  :;): 




> Je trouve la rponse mdiocre =/
> Ils ont bien le droit de dire ce qu'il pense (en plus c'est loin d'tre faux),c'est comme si on nous dit a nous franais qu'on peut pas critiquer la chine sur la libert sur internet parce qu'on a Hadopi , (en plus moi je suis pas du tous d'accord avec cette loi).
> Donc ce nest pas un argument valide =P.


Oui, ils ont le droit, et leurs critiques sont fonds, ce n'est pas ce qui est critiqu. 
C'est juste une remarque sur le fait qu'il est plus facile de voir la paille dans l'il de son voisin que la bche qui est dans le sien !  :;): 
Et les amricains critiquant la France sur le non respect des liberts individuelles, moi, je suis comme *grafikm_fr*, a me fait sourire, et mme carrment rire !

----------


## Jidefix

> Tu ne sais pas lire toi ! 220 millions d'euros, a ne signifie pas 220 millions de CD (ou alors dis moi o tu achtes tes CD ! )


Rue montgallet  :;): 

Bon a ne change pas le fond de l'ide, c'est tout de mme de l'argent qui,  t'en croire, n'aurait jamais du tre rcupr (puisque tous ceux qui en ont la possibilits tlchargent forcment sans jamais payer)




> Et les amricains critiquant la France sur le non respect des liberts individuelles, moi, je suis comme *grafikm_fr*, a me fait sourire, et mme carrment rire !


C'est clair, sachant qu'en plus dans la liste on voit de fervents dfenseurs du droit  la vie prive (Facebook, Google...) en train de critiquer la surveillance gouvernementale, c'est bien marrant (enfin... faon de parler)

----------


## Chauve souris

Ils ne manquent pas d'air les ricains  ::mouarf::  Aussi ils reprochent  Hadopi, non pas de suspecter sans droits des internautes (parce que le droit, les ricains, eux, ils s'en tapent voir Guantanamo et le reste  ::aie:: ) mais parce que les internautes, pas fous, vont basculer en masse dans le trafic crypt. Et comme on prend vite des habitudes, les circulations cryptes vont se gnraliser aussi dans le milieu pro. Donc la CIA, NSA et consorts ne pourront plus espionner comme avant les internautes franais. Les tlchargeurs ils s'en fichent compltement, mais avoir des infos techniques ou comptables sur les changes entre pros, voil que les intressaient bien davantage  ::ccool::

----------


## Mdinoc

RE hypocrisie: D'un autre ct, ce n'est pas le _gouvernement_ amricain qui fait ces reproches... Dire que ceux qui protestent "ne manquent pas d'air", c'est comme se nous reprocher  *nous* et aux Cinq Gus Dans Un Garage les lois comme HADOPI et LOPPSI2...




> Une connexion pour combien de PC connects ? Chez moi c'est 2 voir 3 ou 4 parfois !


On en a 6 plus un portable  la maison, et on n'est que 4...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Rue montgallet


Heu, c'est pas un site de vente de cd musicaux, il me semble !  ::roll:: [/Quote]




> Bon a ne change pas le fond de l'ide, c'est tout de mme de l'argent qui,  t'en croire, n'aurait jamais du tre rcupr (puisque tous ceux qui en ont la possibilits tlchargent forcment sans jamais payer)


Ce que je veux dire, c'est que, si on doit supprimer la vente de CD et la remplacer par des sites de tlchargement (quelle horreur) avec une licence mensuelle autorisant un tlchargement illimit, a vaut dire que, le montant de la licence risque d'tre tellement lev pour que le systme soit prenne, que le tlchargement illgal sera encore et toujours la voie prfre de ceux qui pensent que tout doit tre gratuit !  ::roll::

----------


## Marc_27

> Heu, c'est pas un site de vente de cd musicaux, il me semble ! 
> 
> 
> Ce que je veux dire, c'est que, si on doit supprimer la vente de CD et la remplacer par des sites de tlchargement (quelle horreur) avec une licence mensuelle autorisant un tlchargement illimit, a vaut dire que, le montant de la licence risque d'tre tellement lev pour que le systme soit prenne, que le tlchargement illgal sera encore et toujours la voie prfre de ceux qui pensent que tout doit tre gratuit !


Persone n'a pas parl en remplacer la vente des disques physiques...  ::?: 
L'offre online est en plus des ventes physiques, je pense qu'ils sont deux produits difrents

----------


## Mdinoc

La vente physique ne disparatra jamais compltement tant qu'elle aura plus de prestige pour les cadeaux.

----------


## Marc_27

> La vente physique ne disparatra jamais compltement tant qu'elle aura plus de prestige pour les cadeaux.


Et pour ces qui veulent les plus qui viennent avec les CD's, la qualit d'coute, etc...

----------


## Ritzle

Je vois dans mes mails :  Les USA envoient une lettre ouverte  l'Hadopi 

Puis dans le corps :  Et un acteur puissant du web, et tranger  notre pays, a dcid de se soumettre  l'exercice. La Computer & Communications Industry Association - qui compte parmi ses membres les plus grandes entreprises de l'industrie high-tech amricaine comme Google, Microsoft, Facebook, Oracle, Yahoo, eBay, AMD, etc. - a rdig une rponse o elle fait par de ses inquitudes sur le sujet. 


Donc je me demande : pourquoi s'vertuer  faire des titres  la Paris Match ?

Si c'est pour amener plus de gens  cliquer sur les articles, c'est gagn, je vais simplement me dsinscire de la newsletter.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Moi ce que je me demande c'est comment fera le gouvernement,  force de casser la population, le jour o tout le monde se passera les fichiers via des disques durs portables ?


Bah il fera pas, dans un premier temps. La diffrence, c'est qu'en se passant des fichiers sur des supports physiques, le cercle de diffusion est nettement rduit. On a dj eu le cas au tout dbut des MP3, lorsque le Net haut dbit tait encore un truc exotique, o tout le monde s'changeait des MP3 sur des CD gravs. a rgle pas le problme du non-respect de copyright, mais a le circonscrit. Et pour ne rien arranger, tu payes une taxe sur le support physique, mme si celui-ci sert  autre chose...  ::(: 

Aprs comme tu dis, on peut imaginer des "filtres matriels", mais c'est  mon avis impossible dans un avenir proche.




> Enfin bon, tant qu'il y aura des politiciens vreux et incomptents, nous serons toujours dans un monde o nos liberts seront menaces.


On en a pas d'autres des politiciens, faut faire avec ce qu'on a.  ::?:

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Moi ce que je me demande c'est comment fera le gouvernement,  force de casser la population, le jour o tout le monde se passera les fichiers via des disques durs portables ?


a reviendra  ce qu'on avait avec les K7 audio ( la perte de qualit prs).




> Enfin bon, tant qu'il y aura des politiciens vreux et incomptents, nous serons toujours dans un monde o nos liberts seront menaces.


On a les politiciens qu'on mrite !  :;):

----------


## Jidefix

> On a les politiciens qu'on mrite !


Je prfre me dire que c'est une sorte de cercle vicieux (question de point de vue j'imagine)

----------


## notia

> Ils ne manquent pas d'air les ricains  Aussi ils reprochent  Hadopi, non pas de suspecter sans droits des internautes (parce que le droit, les ricains, eux, ils s'en tapent voir Guantanamo et le reste ) mais parce que les internautes, pas fous, vont basculer en masse dans le trafic crypt. Et comme on prend vite des habitudes, les circulations cryptes vont se gnraliser aussi dans le milieu pro. Donc la CIA, NSA et consorts ne pourront plus espionner comme avant les internautes franais. Les tlchargeurs ils s'en fichent compltement, mais avoir des infos techniques ou comptables sur les changes entre pros, voil que les intressaient bien davantage


Je pense sincerement que les services secrets ont autre chose  faire que de savoir que tu tlecharges un film de cu, ou que tu dclare ta flamme  ta maitresse. Tres peux de personnes ont une activ qui serait succeptible d'intresser une quelconque organisation.

Aujourd'hui, du moins avant hadopi, monsieur tout le monde n'avait pas recours au cryptage. Les flux crypts taient marginaux, comme il est naturelle de penser que toute chose que l'on cherche  cacher est supect, il tait naturelle de se concentrer sur tout paquet crypts pour chercher  le dcoder.
Maintenant, monsieur tout le monde crypte les donnes qu'il fait transiter sur internet. ces donnes vont du film de cul au dernier hit de lady gaga. Ceci gonfle la quantit de flux crypts sur internet. Bien entendu, comme monsieur tout le monde ne fait pas les choses  moitier il passe par des darknets, vpn ou autre P2P crypts utilisant des cl  256 bits.
Ce qui rends impossible la surveillance du rseau, du moins dans sa forme actuelle. Le rseau est devenu un paradis pour ce que j'appelle les marginaux (pdophile, terroriste, etc...).

Et puis, nos hauts fonctionnaires vont nous sortir un truc du style internet est devenu une zone de non droit, mais c'est la faute  qui.

----------


## dams78

Dsol je dterre un peu  ::): 




> Faut arrter de dire une licence globale  7, c'tait une tude qui disait que les gens tait prt  mettre 7 pour une licence globale en moyenne.


Ce qui veut bien dire qu'une licence globale suprieure  7 n'a aucune chance de fonctionner...




> Ce que je veux dire par l, c'est qu'il faudrait peut tre r-duquer quelque part notre bonne mentalit Franaise qui consiste  dire : "Si je peux avoir quelque chose gratuitement, pourquoi je paierais" ?
> 
> Ah mais non merde c'est pas possible ! Ca signifierait que les auteurs/compositeurs de bonnes chansons seraient rmunrs directement, et donc que les producteurs ne toucheraient plus rien. Ah bah non alors, mon ide, avec nos dirigeants d'aujourd'hui, n'est pas possible.


Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec ton premier point. Par contre je pige pas le deuxime, pourquoi est ce qu'il faut arrter de payer les producteurs? Les artistes peuvent ils vivre sans producteurs, sans musiciens, etc?




> Connaissant les FAI ils se feront un plaisir d'intgrer cette licence dans les offres triple play  mon avis.
> Donc 10 millions, je pense qu'avec un peu de publicit et d'ingniosit (tiens bah puisqu'on doit dj supporter des mails pourris, autant mettre de vraies infos dedans), on y arrivera sans problme.
> De plus encore une fois a n'empeche pas d'acheter de vrais CD, je n'offrirai jamais un pack de MP3! Ce qui me fait remarquer que le dernier trimestre, il comprend Nol. Quid des 3 autres?
> 
> 
> 220 millions de CD vendus alors qu'ils auraient pu tre tlchargs, c'est quand mme une bonne preuve que les gens ne sont pas tous des bufs non?


Moi le jour o l'on me fait payer une licence globale, j'attendrai un service au moins identique au tlchargement illgale et donc sans pub. Genre compares beezik avec emule.




> C'est vraiment dommage d'en arriver l. 
> Et lorsque j'entends Pascal Ngre prsident d'universal venter les mrites de l'abonnement musical (=> Deezer, spotify), comme la solution ultime contre le piratage, je reste sans voix. 
> L'abonnement musical n'tait elle pas une des solutions proposes contre le piratage. Les "ayants droits" expliquaient qu'avec le systme de l'abonnement se posait la question de la rpartition des gains, impossible nous disait on. Mais l comme par magie, l'abonnement musical c'est l'avenir de l'industrie.


En fait si tu rends le tlchargement lgal via emule en disant uniquement c'est bon ya la licence globale, effectivement comment tu vas rpartir les gains? Par contre si tu proposes une plateforme qui compte les tlchargement l effectivement tu peux redistribuer les gains, mais du coup tu es "oblig" de combattre le tlchargement illgal (ou alors tu comptes sur honntet des gens...).




> Moi ce que je me demande c'est comment fera le gouvernement,  force de casser la population, le jour o tout le monde se passera les fichiers via des disques durs portables ? 
> Mettre des filtres matriels directement sur les processeurs ou sur les disques ?
> 
> Qu' cela ne tienne, il y aura toujours un moyen de contourner aussi ce genre d'obstacle  la libert !


L tu reviens tout simplement aux cassettes, et comme on le disait c'est pas du tout le mme ratio de diffusion.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> C'est clair, sachant qu'en plus dans la liste on voit de fervents dfenseurs du droit  la vie prive (Facebook, Google...) en train de critiquer la surveillance gouvernementale, c'est bien marrant (enfin... faon de parler)


Et oui, c'est joyeux hein?  ::(: 




> Ils ne manquent pas d'air les ricains


Oui c'est pour a que a regarde mieux que Mr. Bean. Ils ont beau avoir une Bible dans chaque chambre d'htel, ils ont du oublier de lire le passage sur la paille et la poutre...  ::mouarf:: 




> Donc la CIA, NSA et consorts ne pourront plus espionner comme avant les internautes franais. Les tlchargeurs ils s'en fichent compltement, mais avoir des infos techniques ou comptables sur les changes entre pros, voil que les intressaient bien davantage


Cf. le prcdent du rseau Echelon.




> Je prfre me dire que c'est une sorte de cercle vicieux (question de point de vue j'imagine)


C'est un systme cyclique. Je renvoie les intresss au _Prince_ de Machiavel et  son cycle dmocratie - oligarchie - tyrannie (je simplifie, il distingue 6 tapes de mmoire).

----------


## bombseb

> Les artistes peuvent ils vivre sans producteurs, sans musiciens, etc?


heu pour moi un musicien est un artiste hein  ::aie::

----------


## dams78

> heu pour moi un musicien est un artiste hein


C'est pas faux, mais dans musiciens je voulais mettre ing du sons et cie  ::): 
Je pense que t'as compris ce que je voulais dire!

----------


## bombseb

non j'avais pas compris mais maintenant oui  ::mrgreen:: 

c'est juste que ca m'irite un peu les gens qui croient qu'un groupe c'est juste un chanteur  ::?:

----------


## Marco46

> Ouaaah un blog, trop cool, on va jeter  la poubelle le Code Civil et le CPI alors...
> 
> Non, c'est une entreprise prive qui se voit sous-traite par une autorit publique une mission de traque de tlchargements illgaux. Parce qu'il n'a pas les moyens techniques de le faire directement.
> 
> Parce que par exemple, quand un juge veut mettre sur coute un malfrat, ben il sous-traite a ... France Tlcom. tonnant non? Et c'est comme a depuis toujours. Donc on peut dire si on suit ta mga-logique que c'est France Tlcom (une vraie entreprise prive pour le coup, c'est une SA) qui procde aux coutes tlphoniques? Tu vois toujours pas pourquoi ce que tu dis n'a aucun sens?
> 
> 
> Abstiens-toi de poster des trucs compltement faux alors. Je veux bien qu'on dbatte sur un sujet, mais sans truquer les faits pour faire passer ton point de vue.
> 
> ...


Sauf que dans ton exemple c'est le pouvoir judiciaire qui ordonne  un tiers de prendre la charge d'effectuer *une* coute en particulier pour *une* personne.

Dans la HADOPI c'est une autorit administrative (donc pas le pouvoir judiciaire) qui utilise une entreprise prive pour surveiller *l'ensemble* d'un rseau P2P, donc pour effectuer une mission de police. 

Cela n'a *rien*  voir.

----------


## dams78

> non j'avais pas compris mais maintenant oui 
> 
> c'est juste que ca m'irite un peu les gens qui croient qu'un groupe c'est juste un chanteur


Je connais pas trop ce monde, mais c'est un peu comme groupe que tout est d au chanteur / musiciens, il faut pas oublier mme le gars qui va coller les affiches (lui aussi il mrite un salaire).

----------


## Kannagi

> Et les amricains critiquant la France sur le non respect des liberts individuelles, moi, je suis comme *grafikm_fr*, a me fait sourire, et mme carrment rire !


C'est bien je que je dis dans mon exemple vu qu'ils sont amricains ils peuvent pas dire quelque chose sans tre pris au srieux , ils faut diffrencier personne et gouvernement hein =/,leur gouvernement serait effectivement pas crdible s'il critiquait la France ce qui n'est pas le cas ici.

----------


## notia

> ........
> En fait si tu rends le tlchargement lgal via emule en disant uniquement c'est bon ya la licence globale, effectivement comment tu vas rpartir les gains? Par contre si tu proposes une plateforme qui compte les tlchargement l effectivement tu peux redistribuer les gains, mais du coup tu es "oblig" de combattre le tlchargement illgal (ou alors tu comptes sur honntet des gens...).


Justement, cette rflexion a t balay d'un revers de main. Ca aurait cout quoi de faire cette petite reflexion, plutot que de rester sur ses positions.

----------


## cs_ntd

> Ce qui rends impossible la surveillance du rseau, du moins dans sa forme actuelle. Le rseau est devenu un paradis pour ce que j'appelle les marginaux (pdophile, terroriste, etc...).


Jusqu'a ce qu'un gouvernement quelquonque interdise le cryptage des donnes... Mais l je quitte ce pays en question  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sevyc64

> Jusqu'a ce qu'un gouvernement quelquonque interdise le cryptage des donnes...


Il n'y a pas si longtemps que a, le cryptage des donnes (toutes les donnes et pas uniquement les numriques) tait strictement interdit en France  toute personne et organismes autres que l'arme et quelques organisations dment autorises par l'Etat. C'tait considr comme une arme de guerre.

C'est en 1996 qu'une premire ouverture a t faite autorisant des cls de taille maxi de 128 bits.

C'est la loi de confiance de l'conomie numrique en 2004 qui a libr l'utilisation de la crytologie. 
Cependant, certaines utilisations restent quand mme sous dclaration obligatoire
http://www.ssi.gouv.fr/archive/fr/re...gl_crypto.html

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Dans la HADOPI c'est une autorit administrative (donc pas le pouvoir judiciaire) qui utilise une entreprise prive pour surveiller *l'ensemble* d'un rseau P2P, donc pour effectuer une mission de police.


C'est une diffrence de forme mais pas de fond. Quand tu fais un excs de vitesse, on te fait sauter des points sur ton permis (voire ton permis une fois qu'il y a plus de points) sans la moindre participation d'un juge,  travers un circuit "policier". Et pire que a, c'est fait par une machine  ::mouarf:: 

L c'est pareil, vu que tout ne peut pas passer par un juge (sinon en 2032 on va encore traiter les cas de 2010) on passe par un circuit administratif. C'est peut-tre pas la meilleur mthode, mais les autres variantes sont pas applicables.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> C'est bien je que je dis dans mon exemple vu qu'ils sont amricains ils peuvent pas dire quelque chose sans tre pris au srieux , ils faut diffrencier personne et gouvernement hein =/,leur gouvernement serait effectivement pas crdible s'il critiquait la France ce qui n'est pas le cas ici.


A part que aux USA, les gros lobbies gouvernementaux et le gouvernement sont indissociables. Donc s'ils l'ont ouvert, c'est qu'ils taient srs que a n'entrainera pas au moins de raction ngative de la part du gouvernement, qui doit la jouer un peu profil bas aprs la branle des _midterms_.  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

> C'est une diffrence de forme mais pas de fond. Quand tu fais un excs de vitesse, on te fait sauter des points sur ton permis (voire ton permis une fois qu'il y a plus de points) sans la moindre participation d'un juge,  travers un circuit "policier". Et pire que a, c'est fait par une machine


Si le relev de l'infraction et le paiement de l'amende est effectivement automatis, il me semble quand mme que le retrait de points est toujours effectu suite  une dcision judiciaire. C'est pour cela d'ailleurs que ce retrait peut intervenir parfois (souvent mme) plusieurs mois aprs l'infraction elle-mme.

----------


## cs_ntd

> ...


 :8O:  J'en avais jamais entendu parler... Masi bon tant qu'on revient pas en arrire c'est encore bon...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> il me semble quand mme que le retrait de points est toujours effectu suite  une dcision judiciaire.


Mmmh, t'es sr de a? Dans ma tte, le retrait des points tait une mesure automatique et purement administrative. Aprs, oui elle peut tre conteste devant un juge administratif, c'est vrai.

Mais bon, tout a c'est du dtail. Le point, c'est qu'il y a normment d'infractions qui sont grs au niveau administratif, et o on ne passe pas devant un juge, mais devant un autre circuit (police, fisc etc...). La juridiction est en quelque sorte dlgue.




> J'en avais jamais entendu parler...


Et oui, pour une cl de 128 tu tait oblig d'en dclarer une partie (genre 56 bits)  je sais plus qui. C'tait le "bon" temps...  ::?:

----------


## dams78

> Justement, cette rflexion a t balay d'un revers de main. Ca aurait cout quoi de faire cette petite reflexion, plutot que de rester sur ses positions.


Je reste sur des suppositions mais  mon avis une tude de march a t faite, et peut tre que le prix de cette licence a t juge trop leve. Mais bon dans l'ensemble je trouve que les choses volues, donc peut tre que d'ici peu on verra un tel systme arriv, par contre je suis quand mme septique sur le prix de base.

----------


## Rayek

> Je reste sur des suppositions mais  mon avis une tude de march a t faite, et peut tre que le prix de cette licence a t juge trop leve. Mais bon dans l'ensemble je trouve que les choses volues, donc peut tre que d'ici peu on verra un tel systme arriv, par contre je suis quand mme septique sur le prix de base.


S'il y avait eu une tude qui montrait que le prix d'une licence globale tait trop cher, je pense qu'ils l'auraient montr  tout le monde en claironnant que c'tait une mauvaise ide. 

Sauf qu'ils n'ont mme pas chercher  y rflchir dessus donc on peut supposer que :
- Soit une tude a t faite et qui montrait que le tarif n'tait pas norme pour chaque personne mais comme ils y a des chances qu'ils gagnent moins sur les marges, ils prfrent ignorer cela
- Soit aucune tude n'a t ralise, car ils ne veulent pas sortir de leur systme

----------


## haygus

> Si le relev de l'infraction et le paiement de l'amende est effectivement automatis, il me semble quand mme que le retrait de points est toujours effectu suite  une dcision judiciaire. C'est pour cela d'ailleurs que ce retrait peut intervenir parfois (souvent mme) plusieurs mois aprs l'infraction elle-mme.


Ou pas.

Si tu te fais retirer tes points, tu prends un avocat, tu contestes "l'infraction" et tu rcupres tes points .. je CROIS tu es  100% de chance de les rcuprer (vu que c'est automatique et qu'il n'y a eu personne derrire)

----------


## Marco46

> Ou pas.
> 
> Si tu te fais retirer tes points, tu prends un avocat, tu contestes "l'infraction" et tu rcupres tes points .. je CROIS tu es  100% de chance de les rcuprer (vu que c'est automatique et qu'il n'y a eu personne derrire)


Oui c'est comme pour la HADOPI et leurs relevs. Face  la loi avec un bon avocat tu dmontes le systme et tu rcupres tes points exactement comme avec HADOPI o les "preuves" avances par la HADOPI sont totalement contestables, sans parler du procd o il faut dmontrer que tu as tord.

Ceci dit au niveau des radars il y a quand mme la police derrire. La surveillance de la voie publique est une de ses missions. TMG par contre c'est une entreprise prive. C'est comme embaucher une milice prive pour surveiller la rue. C'est totalement inacceptable dans une vritable rpublique.

----------


## sevyc64

Pour les radars automatiques, c'est une socit priv qui les gre, et qui gre aussi l'envoi des amendes, encaisse le pognon et reverse une partie seulement (40% je crois)  l'tat.
Mais cette socit est sous contrle de l'tat, contrairement  TMG pour Hadopi

----------


## Louis Griffont

Y aurait pas embrouillage de posts, l ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Mais cette socit est sous contrle de l'tat, contrairement  TMG pour Hadopi


En quoi l'tat contrle cette socit plus/moins que Hadopi (un organisme public galement) contrle ce que fait TMG?

----------


## sevyc64

> Y aurait pas embrouillage de posts, l ?


Effectivement, a ma repris un quote qui n'avait pas lieu d'tre. C'est corrig  ::oops:: 

Et je corrige par la mme occasion. La "socit" qui gre les radars automatique n'est pas compltement prive et est en ralit une associations de plusieurs structures.
Le CACIR (organisme de coopration entre la police et la gendarmerie) gre la reception, le traitement des clichs et transfre les informations  une socit priv Asphria (filialle de la poste) qui se charge de prparer et d'envoyer les courriers.
Pour le moment, je n'arrive plus  retrouver les informations sur les parties maintenance des radars et recouvrement des amendes





> En quoi l'tat contrle cette socit plus/moins que Hadopi (un organisme public galement) contrle ce que fait TMG?


HADOPI ne contrle absolument pas TMG, le seul contrle lgal prvu est un autocontrle interne entre 1  3 fois par an dont les modalits ne sont pas connues. Autant dire pas de contrle du tout

----------


## Marco46

> En quoi l'tat contrle cette socit plus/moins que Hadopi (un organisme public galement) contrle ce que fait TMG?


Il doit y avoir des contrles.

J'ai travaill pour des prestataires privs de tel ou tel service public et si c'est un priv qui fait le boulot l'tat contrle drastiquement l'activit pour vrifier que le service pay par l'argent public est ralis dans des conditions acceptables.

Dans le cas de TMG il n'y a *aucun* contrle.

EDIT : De toute faon on ne confie pas  un organisme priv l'une des missions rgaliennes de l'tat.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Dans le cas de TMG il n'y a *aucun* contrle.


Edit: j'ai crit une connerie, oops  ::oops::

----------


## Marco46

> Ils ont mme pas commenc (la candidature n'a mme pas encore approuve par la CNIL si j'ai bien compris), comment tu peux savoir  l'avance ce qui sera contrl ou pas?


Euh... Si ils ont commenc il y a des mois dj. Sinon je vois mal comment HADOPI peut envoyer des zolis mails ...  ::roll::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Euh... Si ils ont commenc il y a des mois dj. Sinon je vois mal comment HADOPI peut envoyer des zolis mails ...


Effectivement j'avais une info bien trop vieille, oops  ::oops:: 

Mais pour en revenir au sujet, une revue rgulire de l'activit, en quoi n'est-ce pas suffisant comme contrle?

----------


## Marco46

> Effectivement j'avais une info bien trop vieille, oops 
> 
> Mais pour en revenir au sujet, une revue rgulire de l'activit, en quoi n'est-ce pas suffisant comme contrle?


Ils espionnent un peu les communications de tout un chacun sur les rseaux torrents et edonkey. a serait bien de s'assurer qu'ils ne collectent pas n'importe quoi n'importe comment. Et que les "preuves" soient collectes dans de bonnes conditions. a ncessite autre chose que des contrles internes, plutt des contrles rguliers et inopins d'une autorit indpendante.

a change rien au fait que confier une mission de police  un priv c'est gerbant. C'est franchir une limite.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> a ncessite autre chose que des contrles internes, plutt des contrles rguliers et inopins d'une autorit indpendante.


Il y a toute une norme internationale de contrle interne sur le contrle des oprations (y compris informatiques) que tu sous-traites  un prestataires tiers. Et effectivement, tu peux confier ce travail de vrification  une socit indpendante.




> a change rien au fait que confier une mission de police  un priv c'est gerbant. C'est franchir une limite.


Bah oui, mais les moyens de cyber-surveillance de la police franaise sont limits. Et vu le traitement de ses agents, j'ai pas l'impression que la foule se bouscule au portillon. Donc sous-traiter est le seul moyen ralisable.

Parce que en plus, imagines, tu dcides de crer ces postes en interne, tu va avoir tout le monde et sa maman qui va rler  cause de l'augmentation des effectifs de police/fonctionnaires...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 16.11.2010 par Katleen
Lancement des labels de certification Hadopi, qui discrimineront les sites  contenus lgaux des autres*

Mercredi dernier, le Journal officiel  publi un nouveau dcret de l'Hadopi. Celui-ci concerne la labellisation des offres des services de communication au public en ligne. Un peu confus ?

Il s'agit en fait de rglementer les sites Internet proposant des contenus piratables, comme de la musique ou des vidos. Ce tri slectif sera fait  l'aide de labels certifis.

C'est la Haute Autorit qui sera charge de les dlivrer, aprs avoir contrl les contenus proposs par les pages Web. Mais ces labels officiels ne portent pas sur la totalit des sites, uniquement sur une liste de titres communiqus par l'diteur  l'Hadopi ( une liste des oeuvres composant loffre sur laquelle porte la demande de labellisation ).

Pour se voir attribuer un de ces ssames (qui permet d'apposer un logo grosso-modo de type "site respectueux des lois dont le contenu est lgal"), il faut respecter la proprit intellectuelle et avoir conclu des accords avec les ayants-droit. Chaque label sera attribu pour une dure d'un an, renouvelable.

Evidemment, les rseaux P2P ne seront pas concerns...

Pour obtenir un "label Hadopi doffres lgales", il faudra adresser sa demande  la Haute Autorit concerne, puis faire parvenir un dossier de candidature, comprenant par exemple une attestation sur lhonneur stipulant que les contenus proposs en tlchargement le sont bien avec laccord des ayants-droit.

Ces derniers auront un mois suite au dpt d'un dossier par un site,  pour prsenter une objection fonde sur la mconnaissance de ce droit .

 ::fleche::  Ces labels, des dispositifs utiles ?

----------


## Jidefix

A quand le plugin firefox qui filtre automatiquement les sites estampills hadopi?  ::D:

----------


## Neko

Bof, si ca peu aider les gens  savoir si un site est lgal ou pas c'est une bonne chose.

----------


## bombseb

et qu'est ce qui pourrait empecher les pirates de mettre un logo "Hadopi certified" sur leur site ?

----------


## pmithrandir

> et qu'est ce qui pourrait empecher les pirates de mettre un logo "Hadopi certified" sur leur site ?


J'ai pens exactement la mme chose.

J'imagne bien les logos avec non pas : 
certifi par HDOPI, mais non certifi par hadopi comme image de marque..

----------


## Chauve souris

> [B]Mise  jour du 16.11.2010 par Katleen
> Il s'agit en fait de rglementer les sites Internet proposant des contenus piratables, comme de la musique ou des vidos. Ce tri slectif sera fait  l'aide de labels certifis.


Encore une fois ces crtins talent leur incomptence : aucun site ne propose du contenu illgal, a se passe ailleurs que sur le Web. Et puis qui a branche d'avoir un label Hadopi sur son site ? Pourquoi pas un label UMP pendant qu'ils y sont ? Moi j'ai mis un "label Rouge" sur le mien, car je certifie que les balises qui composent ce site ont t leves en plein air et nourries exclusivement au grain  ::aie::

----------


## jamiria

> et qu'est ce qui pourrait empecher les pirates de mettre un logo "Hadopi certified" sur leur site ?


La loi ?
Il s'agirait au minimum d'une utilisation de l'image sans en possder les droits, ce pour quoi Hadopi ne manquerait pas de porter plainte.

----------


## zouuc

> Et puis qui a branche d'avoir un label Hadopi sur son site ? Pourquoi pas un label UMP pendant qu'ils y sont ?


C'est clair ...

Un site non certifi par Hadopi serait limite plus valoris par les internautes qu'un site certifi... Faut pas dconner, voil o part l'argent de nos impts ... Ouais Hadopi Ouais !!!!! Haaaaa faut rester calme  ::aie::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> et qu'est ce qui pourrait empecher les pirates de mettre un logo "Hadopi certified" sur leur site ?


La loi ! 
T'as jamais entendu parl de "Faux et Usage de Faux" ? 
a peut coter trs cher !

Maintenant, une fois de plus, nos politiques-lgislateurs rflchissent en "Pays" alors qu'internet vit en "Monde". Toutes ces lois, dcisions et autres dcrets ne montrent qu'une seule chose : "Les politiques n'ont rien compris  internet". C'est leur incomptence qu'ils mettent en lumire, ainsi. ::roll::

----------


## kohsaka

> La loi ! 
> T'as jamais entendu parl de "Faux et Usage de Faux" ? 
> a peut coter trs cher !
> 
> Maintenant, une fois de plus, nos politiques-lgislateurs rflchissent en "Pays" alors qu'internet vit en "Monde". Toutes ces lois, dcisions et autres dcrets ne montrent qu'une seule chose : "Les politiques n'ont rien compris  internet". C'est leur incomptence qu'ils mettent en lumire, ainsi.


 je pense qu' la base, les sites pirates, ils en ont pas grand chose  faire de ton "faux et usage de faux" ^^

----------


## bombseb

oui surtout si le site en question est hberg dans un autre pays que la France

----------


## Louis Griffont

> je pense qu' la base, les sites pirates, ils en ont pas grand chose  faire de ton "faux et usage de faux" ^^





> oui surtout si le site en question est hberg dans un autre pays que la France


Tout  fait d'accord, c'est juste pour rappeler qu'en thorie, c'est prvu, mais, comme je l'ai fait remarqu ensuite, c'est surtout pas adapt !  ::roll::

----------


## ouvreboite

Je suppose que la liste des sites certifis sera consultable sur le site d'hadopi, donc mettre un faux certificat n'aurait que peu d'intret.

Ou du moins, l'utilisateur ne pourrait se ddouaner en disant "mais je pensais qu'il tait certifi" sans tre allait vrifier  la source.

----------


## maxwell302

> La loi ?
> Il s'agirait au minimum d'une utilisation de l'image sans en possder les droits, ce pour quoi Hadopi ne manquerait pas de porter plainte.


C'est sur qu'en ce qui concerne les droits des images, des polices d'criture et des chansons Qubcoises, Hadopi peut donner des leons  ::aie:: 

Je sens qu'on a pas fini de rigoler avec cette Haute Autorit  ::mouarf::

----------


## ClaudeBg

La seule raction face  ce type de loi, c'est que chaque citoyen se mette  tlcharger "illgalement" tout de suite et de faon ininterrompue.

Quand une loi devient liberticide et rpressive  ce point, la dsobissance civique devient non pas un droit, mais un devoir, sans quoi il ne restera plus du terme "libert" que la libert pour une lite d'oppresser le reste du monde. L'Histoire a retenu que ceux qui appliquaient et respectaient les lois n'taient pas toujours, et de loin, les plus respectables.

Un Homme politique lu dmocratiquement n'a pas reu un chque en blanc : pour la dure de son mandat il est cens reprsenter les intrts de son peuple. Or, je me demande quel peut bien tre l'intrt des Franais dans une loi de ce genre? Ca protge de quoi (parce que, si vous l'avez remarqu, toutes les lois rcentes consistent  "protger" au dtriment de la libert)? Des pertes financires de Sony? Des baisses de revenus du pauvre Johnny (qui a tout fait pour tenter d'aller payer ses impts ailleurs en niant sa nationalit franaise)? Ca vous chagrine? Ca pose un problme  la France?

Moi je vais plus loin, le partage priv de musique (par exemple) n'a pas  tre soumis  un payement, c'est normal qu'on puisse copier  usage priv. Ceux dont on tlcharge les morceaux sont les plus connus, et donc les plus riches : ils ne gagnent pas assez avec leurs concerts et leurs produits drivs, plus les droits sur les diffusions publiques (TV, radio, dancing), il faut encore qu'on paye pour couter en priv???? Quand je siffle en rue, je suis aussi soumis au droit d'auteur? Ben oui manifestement! Des artistes connus et clbres ont maintes fois rappel (Madonna par exemple) que ce qui les faisaient vivre c'taient en premier les produits drivs et en second les concerts. Ca ne suffit pas?

Il faut que les enfants des enfants d'un chanteur puissent continuer  toucher un "salaire"  chaque fois qu'on coute une chanson, preste une unique fois par leur parent? Vous touchez des droits, vous, sur les pices fabriques par votre pre  l'usine? Vous continuez  percevoir un salaire quand vous rentrez chez vous aprs la fin de votre journe? Non, au contraire, on vous tape au rebut lorsqu'on n'a plus besoin de vous.

Il ne faut pas se battre contre Hadopi, il faut se battre ds le dpart, pour mettre  bas ce que les gens ont fini par trouver "normal" : une redevance  vie  payer sur un "travail" effectu une seule fois par une "lite". Fin des droits d'auteur pour utilisation prive = fin du tlchargement "illgal", et fin des lois liberticides. Il n'y a aucune autre alternative, sans quoi on se retrouve  devoir choisir entre lois liberticides  outrance ou instauration d'un non-droit de fait. On est en train de se battre pour voir de quelle couleur on doit peindre un mur, alors que ce mur n'a tout simplement pas lieu d'tre. On trouve "naturel" de payer  vie pour une chanson, mais on ne trouverait pas naturel de payer une redevance  vie  un pompier pour chaque vie sauve : a vous semble logique?

Et qu'on ne parle pas de la sauvegarde de la culture, a me fait marrer :

- Ce sont les gros diteurs, comme Sony qui font du pognon avec les droits. Or, ces gens sont tout sauf des dcouvreurs de talents: ils ditent ce qui rapporte et donc participent au nivellement (par le bas) de la culture. Ils ne financent jamais les petits artistes " risque". 

- Ce ne sont pas les droits d'auteur qui sont vise depuis le dbut, ce sont "les droits d'diteur". La propagation de la musique de faon gratuite ne drange pas parce que a "prive" l'artiste de ses maigres revenus (pauvre Michel, tu veux changer ton salaire contre le mien? Tu te crois plus utile  la socit?).

Non, a drange parce que a court-circuite ceux qui tirent du pognon de la production, de la vente, et de la distribution. Le combat men ici est simple : c'est la condamnation de ce qui est gratuit en tant que concurrence dloyale  ce qui est payant. Rien de plus, rien de moins : c'est une loi visant  rappeler que notre monde est un monde libral bas sur le commerce, et que tout ce qui perturbe ce monde de fonctionnement est nuisible. 

Partant de l, si on ne fait rien, la suite logique est de rendre illgal tout ce qui est gratuit (les logiciels entre autres), les droits d'auteur sont juste un test grandeur nature pour voir jusqu'o on peut soumettre les gens sans qu'ils ne se rvoltent. Ensuite, viendra l'attaque contre le reste du gratuit, et donc de la solidarit et de la fraternit. Sachant que de la libert il ne reste dj plus grand chose, il sera temps de changer la devise nationale franaise par quelque chose du genre : Libralisation/Pouvoir/Loi du march.

Du reste, quand on voit comment la TV se vante d'arriver  produire une "star" de faon parfaitement artificielle et mcanise, payer des "droits"  ces "stars" n'est pas une hrsie suffisamment visible? Qui ignore que le but est en fait de permettre aux lanceurs de "stars", en tant que denres prissables, d'engranger du pognon, quitte  larguer leur "star" sitt qu'elle montre des signes d'puisement (au sens commercial)? C'est  a que servent les droits perus? A transformer un jeune en orange qu'on presse? C'est a la culture? Ca protge l'artiste, cette mthode base sur le pognon?

- Ds la sortie du CD, on nous a dit : "c'est cher, mais c'est  cause du prix de revient de la ralisation d'un CD compar au vinyl, a baissera lorsque la technologie sera matrise". Vous avez vu baisser les CD, vous? 18 Euros pour un CD de 0,01 euro contenant une copie d'une prestation unique faite en studio, vous trouvez que c'est "un juste salaire"????

- On nous a dit aussi "les ventes de CD baissent, c'est  cause du piratage". Heuu, se faire concurrence soi-mme avec d'autres produits (DVD, Blu-ray, tlchargement "lgal", etc), a n'explique pas les baisses des ventes d'un produit particulier? Et le pouvoir d'achat du citoyen qui baisse, a n'a aucune rpercussion? Le citoyen hsite  s'acheter de la nourriture de qualit mais va continuer d'acheter des CD sans rduire son budget "loisirs"?

- On nous indique aussi que quelqu'un qui tlcharge fait "perdre" de l'argent parce qu'il n'a pas achet l'album en question. Mais m'sieur, encore faut-il dmontrer que s'il ne l'avait pas tlcharg qu'il l'aurait achet, parce qu'il faut avoir assez de pognon pour suivre la cadence actuelle. Payer cher un produit qui sera prim en 3 semaines, a devient dur  assumer dans un mnage. On a transform les prestations musicales en produits prissables, il est temps que les "droits" lis suivent le mme chemin. J'ai t DJ des annes : quand j'achetais un beau slow de 1970 j'en prenais soin et il avait toujours du succs en 1985. Maintenant, un DJ ne range plus ses disques aprs usage, il les jette parce que a ferait ringard de le passer 3 semaines de suite. Ca finit par coter bonbon.

- On a mis en place un "tlchargement lgal" qui est une arnaque monumentale. Graver 18 titres soi-mme pour 18 euros, sans bnficier de rien de concret comme service, c'est hallucinant que des idiots acceptent cette mthode. Bientt on pourra cultiver ses lgumes soi-mme dans son jardin  condition d'en aller reverser la contre-valeur aux agriculteurs, pour motif d' "agriculture lgale".

- On est mme all plus loin : "on" (Sony par exemple) vend des CD officiels qui sont tellement bourrs de "protections anti-copie" (entendez par l : d'erreurs volontaires rendant le CD non conforme  la norme et donc au label que vous achetez) qu'ils ne sont plus utilisables dans un lecteur de CD... de la mme marque. Hallucinant, non? Et le pire c'est qu'il vous est interdit maintenant d'en faire une copie destine  simplement utiliser le produit que vous avez achet (il est illgal en France de contourner un mcanisme de protection). Et personne ne dit rien ???? Bientt on vous vendra (de force) un CD dont on aura supprim les pistes audio pour vous viter de le copier. Rigolez pas, on n'en est pas loin. Comme je l'ai dit, on vous forcera  acheter, comme maintenant on va vous forcer  tlcharger lgalement mme si vous n'coutez rien : on va vous ajouter un montant  vos impts qui sera destin  tre redistribu aux jeunes sous forme d'un certain nombre de titres  tlcharger lgalement : mme les sourds vont payer le tlchargement de musique, fallait oser, c'est fait.

Toutes ces lois ne sont que la consquence du fait qu'on a accept l'ide mme de devoir payer "un droit d'auteur" pour pouvoir couter une simple chanson. Avec ce principe, on devrait payer un droit d'auteur pour le fait de parler une langue donne, d'utiliser une expression, de faire une citation, de parler d'un livre avec son voisin, de raliser une recette de cuisine, de faire du feu, et j'en passe. 

L'ide du droit d'auteur pouvait avoir une certaine justification s'il s'tait agit de permettre  quelqu'un ayant travaill dur pour pour "inventer" une chanson de rcuprer un montant quivalant au travail fourni. On est loin de l avec la musique actuelle : un chanteur arrive en studio, on lui donne un texte crit par d'autres (le plus souvent), on lui passe une musique dj joue (par des musiciens qui ne toucheront que dalle des droits d'auteur), et il ne fait qu'ajouter un instrument naturel : sa voix. Aprs une demi-journe de travail il pourra maintenant toucher sa vie durant, ainsi que ses enfants et les enfants de ses enfants (mais aussi son diteur), une rente paye par l'intgralit des citoyens de la plante. Et on trouve a "naturel" ??? Le droit d'auteur doit tre pay lorsque celui qui utilise l'oeuvre en tire un bnfice : Dancing, radio, TV, etc, et rien de plus. C'tait comme a il y a peu avec le droit d'auteur, et si le droit d'auteur ne s'applique pas, alors l'change de musique entre particulier ne doit pas s'appliquer non plus, c'est de la mme nature.

Il faut arrter le dlire : Hadopi n'est pas en soi une monstruosit, c'est une loi qui vise "simplement"  rendre applicable une monstruosit bien pire.

Je l'ai dit : soit on se bat pour la fin des privilges de ce genre de droits d'auteur, soit on maintient ce systme mais on l'outrepasse dans les faits (situation actuelle), soit on maintient ce systme et on l'applique rellement (Hadopi, Loppsi, Dadvsi, et bientt Acta). Donc, il convient de bien choisir sa cible, sans quoi il renatra toujours une loi des cendres de la prcdente, car ce genre de loi dcoule d'une ignominie qu'on a accepte au dpart.

Dans l'attente, si chacun se met  tlcharger activement, je vois mal comment un tat pourrait s'en prendre  l'intgralit de ses citoyens. Chaque personne qui accepte une telle loi et se met  la respecter contribue  faire du monde destin  ses enfants un espace de non-libert. Chaque personne qui ne tlcharge plus contribue  mettre plus en vidence ceux qui continuent  le faire : souvenez-vous qu'il vous reste encore les termes "solidarit" et "fraternit", faites-en bon usage.

A+
Claude

----------


## ToTo13

Super... MERCI !
Il nous suffira de rechercher les sites non tagus pour trouver ce que l'on souhaite :-)

----------


## ngetal

> Bientt on vous vendra (de force) un CD dont on aura supprim les pistes audio pour vous viter de le copier. Rigolez pas, on n'en est pas loin. 
> 
> 
> A+
> Claude


Dj prt de chez moi (sen dire le nom du magasin ) on trouve des DVD, ou une foi mis dans le lecteur sous le faisceaux il vous reste 24 heurs pour le regard ensuite le DVD deviens inutilisable.

Mais pour le moment je ne me fait pas trop de souci il nous reste, dans la CEDH, la libert de communication est protge  l'article 10, le deuxime paragraphe dterminant les cas dans lesquels cette libert peut tre restreinte :



 1. Toute personne a droit  la libert d'expression. Ce droit comprend la libert d'opinion et la libert de recevoir ou de communiquer des informations ou des ides sans qu'il puisse y avoir ingrence d'autorits publiques et sans considration de frontire. Le prsent article n'empche pas les Etats de soumettre les entreprises de radio- diffusion, de cinma ou de tlvision  un rgime d'autorisations.


 2. L'exercice de ces liberts comportant des devoirs et des responsabilits peut tre soumis  certaines formalits, conditions, restrictions ou sanctions prvues par la loi, qui constituent des mesures ncessaires, dans une socit dmocratique,  la scurit nationale,  l'intgrit territoriale ou  la sret publique,  la dfense de l'ordre et  la prvention du crime,  la protection de la sant ou de la morale,  la protection de la rputation ou des droits d'autrui, pour empcher la divulgation d'informations confidentielles ou pour garantir l'autorit et l'impartialit du pouvoir judiciaire. 



L'article 8 de la CEDH, qui protge le droit au respect de la vie prive et familiale prvoit galement un encadrement pour toute remise en cause de ce droit.

Bien a vous.

----------


## zouuc

> Dj prt de chez moi (sen dire le nom du magasin ) on trouve des DVD, ou une foi mis dans le lecteur sous le faisceaux il vous reste 24 heurs pour le regard ensuite le DVD deviens inutilisable.


C'est dj *norme* comme pratique O_O'
Je suis presque sidr  :8O:

----------


## Tellen

> C'est dj *norme* comme pratique O_O'
> Je suis presque sidr


C'est de la location vido et a fait des annes que a existe.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> la libert de communication est protge  l'article 10, le deuxime paragraphe dterminant les cas dans lesquels cette libert peut tre restreinte


Aha, et on y lit:




> la protection de la rputation *ou des droits d'autrui*


Et le droit d'auteur tant un droit d'autrui, pas de surprises de ce cot l.

----------


## Marc_27

> Il faut que les enfants des enfants d'un chanteur puissent continuer  toucher un "salaire"  chaque fois qu'on coute une chanson, preste une unique fois par leur parent? Vous touchez des droits, vous, sur les pices fabriques par votre pre  l'usine? Vous continuez  percevoir un salaire quand vous rentrez chez vous aprs la fin de votre journe? Non, au contraire, on vous tape au rebut lorsqu'on n'a plus besoin de vous.


+1
J'avais dj dit a plus avant et je trouve incroyable voir des gens ici que trouvent a normale...





> Ce sont les gros diteurs, comme Sony qui font du pognon avec les droits. Or, ces gens sont tout sauf des dcouvreurs de talents: ils ditent ce qui rapporte et donc participent au nivellement (par le bas) de la culture. Ils ne financent jamais les petits artistes " risque".
> 
> Ds la sortie du CD, on nous a dit : "c'est cher, mais c'est  cause du prix de revient de la ralisation d'un CD compar au vinyl, a baissera lorsque la technologie sera matrise". Vous avez vu baisser les CD, vous? 18 Euros pour un CD de 0,01 euro contenant une copie d'une prestation unique faite en studio, vous trouvez que c'est "un juste salaire"????
> 
> - On a mis en place un "tlchargement lgal" qui est une arnaque monumentale. Graver 18 titres soi-mme pour 18 euros, sans bnficier de rien de concret comme service, c'est hallucinant que des idiots acceptent cette mthode. Bientt on pourra cultiver ses lgumes soi-mme dans son jardin  condition d'en aller reverser la contre-valeur aux agriculteurs, pour motif d' "agriculture lgale".
> 
> L'ide du droit d'auteur pouvait avoir une certaine justification s'il s'tait agit de permettre  quelqu'un ayant travaill dur pour pour "inventer" une chanson de rcuprer un montant quivalant au travail fourni. On est loin de l avec la musique actuelle : un chanteur arrive en studio, on lui donne un texte crit par d'autres (le plus souvent), on lui passe une musique dj joue (par des musiciens qui ne toucheront que dalle des droits d'auteur), et il ne fait qu'ajouter un instrument naturel : sa voix. Aprs une demi-journe de travail il pourra maintenant toucher sa vie durant, ainsi que ses enfants et les enfants de ses enfants (mais aussi son diteur), une rente paye par l'intgralit des citoyens de la plante. Et on trouve a "naturel" ??? Le droit d'auteur doit tre pay lorsque celui qui utilise l'oeuvre en tire un bnfice : Dancing, radio, TV, etc, et rien de plus. C'tait comme a il y a peu avec le droit d'auteur, et si le droit d'auteur ne s'applique pas, alors l'change de musique entre particulier ne doit pas s'appliquer non plus, c'est de la mme nature.


Tous que t'as dit l c'est une industrie que n'arrive pas a changer, ou pire, ils ont peur de changer. On voit des services gratuits pour les consommateurs qui font des milliards d'euros  ses crateurs. Pour quoi la musique serait-elle diffrente? 

Je pense que la propre industrie sait que la qualit des musiques faites aujourd'hui n'est pas bonne, et une grand part de ses revenus viennent des choses qu'ont t faites depuis long temps, c'est pour a qu'ils essayent de convaincre qu'on volle quelqu'un quand on tlcharge une ouvre faite depuis 30 ans. 

La culture est un droit, et la difuser c'est presque une obligation des gens. Je peux parrier que la majorit absolute des artistes partagent cet avis (les vrais artistes, au moins)

Quelqu'un ici m'a dj dit, par exemple, que John Lennon ne voulait pas partager ses chansons...
 ::ptdr::

----------


## maxwell302

La meilleure faon de soutenir un artiste selon moi est la scne, c'est beaucoup plus rentable pour l'artiste et tellement plus vivant.

Pas mal d'artiste semblent s'orienter vers ce modle, ils distribuent leur musique gratuitement sur leur site web (revenus de la pub, drisoires mais revenu quand mme), et se bougent un peu pour proposer de nombreux concerts. 

Pas comme certains qui pondent un album tous les deux ans et font une tourne a 100 la place dans des stades de foot. (A l'acoustique immonde, mais c'est un autre dbat  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## ngetal

> Aha, et on y lit:
> 
> 
> 
> Et le droit d'auteur tant un droit d'autrui, pas de surprises de ce cot l.


Oui et non l'article dit 

rputation ou des droits d'autrui,
pour empcher la divulgation d'informations
confidentielles.

Une chanson ou une musique 'et plus confidentielles puisque l'auteur le donne  lui mme. a disposition du publique pour l'coute.

Bien a vous

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Or, je me demande quel peut bien tre l'intrt des Franais dans une loi de ce genre?


Bien sr, parce que les diteurs c'est des gros mchants, qu'ils n'emploient pas du monde, qu'ils ne paient pas des impts et qu' ce titre, ils n'ont aucun droit, c'est bien connu...  ::roll:: 




> Ca pose un problme  la France?


Bah oui, quand une loi  la fois nationale et internationale est tenue pour lettre morte, a pose gnralement un problme au pouvoir.




> Moi je vais plus loin, le partage priv de musique (par exemple) n'a pas  tre soumis  un payement, c'est normal qu'on puisse copier  usage priv.


Si tu as l'original, tu peux faire une copie prive, personne t'en empche.




> ils ne gagnent pas assez avec leurs concerts et leurs produits drivs, plus les droits sur les diffusions publiques (TV, radio, dancing), il faut encore qu'on paye pour couter en priv?


Pousse la logique plus loin: commence  chourrer  ton employeur. Ben quoi, il est riche, il y perd pas grand-chose aprs tout...  ::roll:: 




> Quand je siffle en rue, je suis aussi soumis au droit d'auteur? Ben oui manifestement!


Ben non, manifestement ou pas d'ailleurs.
Et mme si tu veux monter un concert (gratuit), il te faudra juste une autorisation, normalement tu n'as pas  payer. Par contre si tu comptes faire payer l'entre, tu devra en reverser une partie. Rien de sorcier en somme.




> Des artistes connus et clbres ont maintes fois rappel que ce qui les faisaient vivre c'taient en premier les produits drivs et en second les concerts. Ca ne suffit pas?


Et qui dcide que a suffit ou pas? Toi? Ou plutt la loi quand mme?




> Il faut que les enfants des enfants d'un chanteur puissent continuer  toucher un "salaire"  chaque fois qu'on coute une chanson


Qu'on achte, pas qu'on coute. Tu paie pas la radio  chaque fois que je sache, non? ( part la redevance videmment, mais c'est un autre dbat).




> Vous touchez des droits, vous, sur les pices fabriques par votre pre  l'usine? Vous continuez  percevoir un salaire quand vous rentrez chez vous aprs la fin de votre journe?


Droit d'auteur et salaire, c'est pas du tout la mme chose du point de vue du droit.




> il faut se battre ds le dpart, pour mettre  bas ce que les gens ont fini par trouver "normal" : une redevance  vie  payer sur un "travail" effectu une seule fois par une "lite".


Tu paies pas une redevance  vie. On te demande pas de re-payer un CD chaque anne que je sache? Parce qu'une redevance c'est a  la base. Tu paies une fois et c'est bon.




> - Ce sont les gros diteurs, comme Sony qui font du pognon avec les droits.


Parce que les petites maisons de disque a n'existe pas, videmment.




> - Ce ne sont pas les droits d'auteur qui sont vise depuis le dbut, ce sont "les droits d'diteur".


Et ben ne les cdes pas tes droits patrimoniaux! Edites tes CD toi-mme et ngocie toi-mme avec les distributeurs  ::mouarf:: 
On met aux artistes un couteau sous la gorge pour qu'ils le fassent? Ou alors c'est plus pratique pour eux malgr tout?




> Non, a drange parce que a court-circuite ceux qui tirent du pognon de la production, de la vente, et de la distribution.


Ah oui, parce que c'est trois fois rien de produire un CD, un clip, et faire de la comm'...  ::roll:: 





> c'est une loi visant  rappeler que notre monde est un monde libral bas sur le commerce, et que tout ce qui perturbe ce monde de fonctionnement est nuisible.


Bien sr, quelle ide de penser que tout travail mrite salaire... Tu viens de quelle plante?





> Partant de l, si on ne fait rien, la suite logique est de rendre illgal tout ce qui est gratuit (les logiciels entre autres)


Et ben non. Si tu as mis ton produit (logiciel ou musique) dans le domaine public, personne peut te l'interdire. Mais dis-toi juste que des fois les gens ont envie de bouffer et qu'ils doivent pouvoir vivre de leur activit s'ils le souhaitent et que les considrations conomiques le permettent.




> Du reste, quand on voit comment la TV se vante d'arriver  produire une "star" de faon parfaitement artificielle et mcanise, payer des "droits"  ces "stars" n'est pas une hrsie suffisamment visible?


Et ben n'achtes pas ses CD. On te force  le faire?




> 18 Euros pour un CD de 0,01 euro contenant une copie d'une prestation unique faite en studio, vous trouvez que c'est "un juste salaire"????


On a cit des chiffres plus haut dans ce fil: le rsultat d'une maison de disque est en gros de 5-6%. Pas de quoi en faire un fromage.




> - On nous indique aussi que quelqu'un qui tlcharge fait "perdre" de l'argent parce qu'il n'a pas achet l'album en question. Mais m'sieur, encore faut-il dmontrer que s'il ne l'avait pas tlcharg qu'il l'aurait achet


Question de statistiques.




> Avec ce principe, on devrait payer un droit d'auteur pour le fait de parler une langue donne, d'utiliser une expression, de faire une citation, de parler d'un livre avec son voisin, de raliser une recette de cuisine, de faire du feu, et j'en passe.


Tu devrais ouvrir le Code de la Proprit Intellectuelle et regarder ce que recouvre exactement le droit d'auteur et ce qu'il ne recouvre pas. Mais bon, c'est sur c'est plus dur  lire que le journal de Mickey...  ::mouarf::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Oui et non l'article dit 
> 
> rputation ou des droits d'autrui,
> pour empcher la divulgation d'informations
> confidentielles.


On va la refaire sous forme de bullet point, Power point style:

L'exercice de ces liberts comportant des devoirs et des responsabilits peut tre soumis  certaines formalits, conditions, restrictions ou sanctions prvues par la loi, qui constituent des mesures ncessaires, dans une socit dmocratique:
 -  la scurit nationale,
 -  l'intgrit territoriale ou  la sret publique
 -  la dfense de l'ordre et  la prvention du crime
 -  la protection de la sant ou de la morale,
 -  la protection de la rputation ou des droits d'autrui
 - pour empcher la divulgation d'informations confidentielles 
 - ou pour garantir l'autorit et l'impartialit du pouvoir judiciaire.

Ou tu crois vraiment que la CEDH a "oubli" de prendre en compte un truc comme le copyright?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Pas mal d'artiste semblent s'orienter vers ce modle, ils distribuent leur musique gratuitement sur leur site web (revenus de la pub, drisoires mais revenu quand mme), et se bougent un peu pour proposer de nombreux concerts.


Ouais, mais que faire si l'artiste n'en a pas envie? Lgalement, il est dans son droit.

----------


## maxwell302

> Ouais, mais que faire si l'artiste n'en a pas envie? Lgalement, il est dans son droit.


C'est totalement son droit de ne pas le faire je suis d'accord, mais il faut vivre avec son temps, la musique reste c'est le support qui change, on est dans une poque ou de plus en plus de choses sont dmatrialises et les comportements changent aussi, le partage est plus facile etc.

Un artiste qui fait son mtier uniquement dans le but de vendre des disques n'a pas d'avenir.

Et ce n'est pas une loi, rpressive, en retard technologiquement et intellectuellement, qui va changer le comportement des gens. 

Le fait de mettre un tampon sur les sites approuvs par Hadopi va agir,  mon sens, plutt comme un pouvantail.

----------


## SurferIX

> Si tu as l'original, tu peux faire une copie prive, personne t'en empche.


Bah non il te l'a dit, et je plussoie : tu as le droit de faire une copie prive, mais tu n'a pas le droit de contourner les protections sur le CD. Donc *tu ne peux lgalement PAS te faire de copie prive d'un CD qui a une protection*,  moins d'enfreindre la loi sur les protections des CDs.




> Et qui dcide que a suffit ou pas ? Toi ? Ou plutt la loi quand mme?


Je pensais que comme nous faisions partie d'un pays, nous tions aussi quelque part un peu la loi. Et si plusieurs millions de Franais estiment que c'est anormal pour les enfants des enfants des enfants des enfants d'un chanteur de continuer  gagner de l'argent sans rien faire alors peut-tre qu'il pourrait ventuellement y avoir une remise en question des lois ? Non ? Mais je dis a sans chercher  insulter ni me faire insulter ou rabaisser comme c'est souvent le cas par ici  ::?: ...




> Et ben ne les cdes pas tes droits patrimoniaux ! Edites tes CD toi-mme et ngocie toi-mme avec les distributeurs


Euh tu as dj essay de ngocier ? D'aprs tout ce que j'ai vu et entendu, les ngociations sont  sens unique  savoir : "Monsieur / Madame, le contrat, c'est a. Point. Vous voulez pas signer ? Allez vous faire foutre, y'en a d'autre derrire la porte. Suivaaaaaaaaant !". Et je reste poli.




> Et ben n'achtes pas ses CD. On te force  le faire ?


Presque. On veut faire passer une taxe audiovisuelle applique sur les PCs. Les gens qui ne regardent pas la tl devront tout de mme la payer. Taxe audiovisuelle comprend ou pas ces fameuses chansons dont vous parlez ?




> Tu devrais ouvrir le Code de la Proprit Intellectuelle et regarder ce que recouvre exactement le droit d'auteur et ce qu'il ne recouvre pas. Mais bon, c'est sur c'est plus dur  lire que le journal de Mickey...


Tu devrais apprendre la modestie, ou apprendre  t'exprimer d'une faon plus respectueuse. C'est ce genre de chose qui semble trs difficile pour toi.

Et encore dsol mais mme si je raconte des stupidits, je prfre dire a et n'tre pas prtentieux, car a, c'est  mon sens le pch capital.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Et ce n'est pas une loi, rpressive, en retard technologiquement et intellectuellement, qui va changer le comportement des gens.


Si tu reviens genre 40 pages en arrire, tu verras que j'ai dit que Hadopi tait une mauvaise ide. *Ce qui ne veut pas dire que vouloir juguler le tlchargement illgal est une mauvaise ide.* Nuance  ::mouarf::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Je pensais que comme nous faisions partie d'un pays, nous tions aussi quelque part un peu la loi. Et si plusieurs millions de Franais estiment que c'est anormal pour les enfants des enfants des enfants des enfants d'un chanteur de continuer  gagner de l'argent sans rien faire alors peut-tre qu'il pourrait ventuellement y avoir une remise en question des lois ? Non ?


Bien sr. Mais une remise en question des lois, a se fait par des moyens prcis. C'est a que tu as pas l'air de comprendre.

Tu veux changer la lgislation sur le copyright? Trs bien. Monte une association, recrute des gens qui pensent comme toi, fais-toi des potes parmi les dputs et les hommes politiques, organise des manifestations et des actions de communication pour qu'une proposition de loi en ce sens soit dpose devant l'Assemble. C'est comme a qu'on change une loi avec laquelle on est pas d'accord, pas en l'enfreignant  tout bout de champ.




> Euh tu as dj essay de ngocier ?


Tu ne peux pas ngocier la cession ou la non-cession de droits patrimoniaux  ton diteur, effectivement. De la mme manire que tu ne peux pas ngocier avec ton employeur que tout ce que tu ralises est la proprit de la boite. Mais qui oblige un musicien (surtout  l're du numrique) d'avoir un diteur?




> Presque. On veut faire passer une taxe audiovisuelle applique sur les PCs. Les gens qui ne regardent pas la tl devront tout de mme la payer. Taxe audiovisuelle comprend ou pas ces fameuses chansons dont vous parlez ?


Lis ce que j'ai crit sur le fil actualits correspondant. C'est un point qui aura  mon avis du mal  passer du point de vue fiscal. Je serais plus inquiets pour les offres triple play personnellement.

----------


## Fooshi

Ca m'etonnerais qu'il y ai beaucoup de sites web qui demandent ce "logo" un logo d'une loi francaise sur des sites webs donc internationaux par definition. Le gouvernement cherche de plus en plus aujourd'hui a contrler le web ca me fais marrer car non seulement de toute evidence ils n'y arriveront pas et de plus ils se ridiculisent je suis fan. j'attend avec impatience la suite  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Marco46

> Si tu reviens genre 40 pages en arrire, tu verras que j'ai dit que Hadopi tait une mauvaise ide. *Ce qui ne veut pas dire que vouloir juguler le tlchargement illgal est une mauvaise ide.* Nuance


On t'explique depuis 40 pages que juguler le tlchargement illgal *n'est techniquement pas possible*.

EDIT : Et qu'il faut donc en tirer les conclusions qui s'imposent. Comme les marchaux-ferrant ont tir les conclusions de l'arrive de la vapeur et les moines copistes ont fini par tirer les conclusions de l'arrive de l'imprimerie.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> On t'explique depuis 40 pages que juguler le tlchargement illgal *n'est techniquement pas possible*.


Si par juguler le tlchargement tu entends "empcher totalement tout change de fichier entre deux machines", en effet. Mais si on veut plutt dire, "minimiser cet change et faire en sorte que toute infraction dans ce sens fasse objet d'une poursuite", c'est dj plus faisable.

----------


## Marco46

> "minimiser cet change et faire en sorte que toute infraction dans ce sens fasse objet d'une poursuite"


C'est pas possible non plus sans pisser sur nos droits les plus lmentaires.

----------


## Marc_27

> C'est pas possible non plus sans pisser sur nos droits les plus lmentaires.


Sans dire que c'est ridicule dire qu'on a pas le droit de partager des ouvres qu'existent depuis plus de 30 ans...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> C'est pas possible non plus sans pisser sur nos droits les plus lmentaires.


Donc lorsqu'on vient vrifier dans une boite que les logiciels installs ne sont pas pirats, on enfreint des droits lmentaires? C'est nouveau a  ::mouarf::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> La seule raction face  ce type de loi, c'est que chaque citoyen se mette  tlcharger "illgalement" tout de suite et de faon ininterrompue.


ANARCHIE...  ::mouarf:: 




> Il faut que les enfants des enfants d'un chanteur puissent continuer  toucher un "salaire"  chaque fois qu'on coute une chanson, preste une unique fois par leur parent? Vous touchez des droits, vous, sur les pices fabriques par votre pre  l'usine? Vous continuez  percevoir un salaire quand vous rentrez chez vous aprs la fin de votre journe? Non, au contraire, on vous tape au rebut lorsqu'on n'a plus besoin de vous.


Je crois que tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles. 
Ce que ton pre/grand-pre a fabriqu dans une usine n'appartient qu' l'usine. Le code que tu pourrais faire pour une socit, ne t'appartiens pas davantage.
Par contre la chanson, le livre, le tableau cr par un artiste lui appartient en propre, et comme ton pre a hrit des biens de ton grand-pre, he les enfants des artistes hritent des droits d'auteurs de leurs parents.

----------


## Marco46

> Donc lorsqu'on vient vrifier dans une boite que les logiciels installs ne sont pas pirats, on enfreint des droits lmentaires? C'est nouveau a


T'es un comique toi.

Quelle solution tu proposes pour vrifier que quelqu'un n'enfreint pas les droits d'auteurs sans :

1/ Inverser la charge de la preuve
2/ Espionner les communications des particuliers
3/ Installer des logiciels espions chez les particuliers

Le tout doit forcment passer devant un juge parce qu'il faut bien que le plaignant prouve par A + B que Kvin Michu commet un acte illgal en effectuant une copie (ben oui le .avi/mkv/etc ... qu'il tlcharge il peut l'avoir en DVD auquel cas c'est de la copie prive, il faut donc bien que le plaignant prouve que l'acte est illgal !)

Vas-y, fais nous rver.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> T'es un comique toi.


Venant de toi, a me fait plaisir  ::mouarf:: 




> Quelle solution tu proposes pour vrifier que quelqu'un n'enfreint pas les droits d'auteurs sans


Faire rentrer a dans le champ des comptences du fisc par exemple. Aprs tout c'est quelque part de la fraude fiscale aussi  ::mouarf:: 




> Le tout doit forcment passer devant un juge


Faute de juge, le fisc fera l'affaire.

----------


## Marco46

C'est pas marrant t'as plus d'argument tu fais de la drision.

Regardes tous ces auteurs avec leurs vtements en lambeaux, le regard hagard, genoux  terre, dsesprs face au pillage de leurs uvres !

Et toi grand chevalier pourfendeur de l'infamie tu n'as pas de solution ?




> Faute de juge, le fisc fera l'affaire.


Ah mais c'est pas possible a. Il faut bien passer devant un juge je t'ai dj expliqu pourquoi.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> C'est pas marrant t'as plus d'argument tu fais de la drision.


Bah non je viens de te proposer une solution: que lors d'un contrle fiscal, on puisse galement contrler la non-violation du droit  la copie prive.

Aprs, perso je considre qu'il vaut encore mieux monitorer les rseau P2P, mais si tu insistes absolument sur le contraire, on peut t'en trouver, des solutions  ::mouarf::

----------


## cs_ntd

1re tape : le "Logo HADOPI", que les sites eux-mme vont rclamer2me tape : Une fois qu'un nombre suffisant de sites auront le logo, Interdiction pour les sites qui n'ont pas le logo HADOPI d'tre consultables en France, rendu possible par dcret (comme les mails HADOPI pour les FAI)3me tape : le "Logo Etat Franais", que les sites eux-mme vont rclamer.4me tape : Une fois qu'un nombre suffisant de sites auront le logo, Interdiction pour les sites qui n'ont pas le logo Etat Franais d'tre consultables en France, rendu possible par dcret (comme les sites non-HADOPI)5me tape : Ah ! Ba le filtrage du net, ont y est finalement !

Donc non, moi ce truc, moi a me fait pas marrer. Et ne me dites pas que je suis pessimiste.......................

----------


## Lyche

Boah,  moins que Sarko repasse en 2012, si on meurt pas avant la fin de l'anne, cette loi devrait quand mme tomber un peu aux oubliettes, enfin.. j'espre  ::calim2::

----------


## zouuc

> Boah,  moins que Sarko repasse en 2012, si on meurt pas avant la fin de l'anne, cette loi devrait quand mme tomber un peu aux oubliettes, enfin.. j'espre


Au mieux, elle pourrait tre abroge par le prochain gouvernement. Enfin ... si notre prsident n'est pas rlu et si l'extrme droite ne passe pas  ::aie::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Au mieux, elle pourrait tre abroge par le prochain gouvernement. Enfin ... si notre prsident n'est pas rlu et si l'extrme droite ne passe pas


Abroger cette loi, certes (et je suis d'accord, car cette loi est non adapte)
mais faire quoi d'autres ?

J'ai l'impression d'entendre le PS, l !
Ce qui est fait est nul, et si on est au pouvoir en 2012 on va le supprimer. 
C'est bien, mais le supprimer pour mettre quoi d'autres  la place ? 
Heu, on sait pas, mais votez pour nous et vous verrez !  ::ccool::

----------


## Lyche

> Abroger cette loi, certes (et je suis d'accord, car cette loi est non adapte)
> mais faire quoi d'autres ?
> 
> J'ai l'impression d'entendre le PS, l !
> Ce qui est fait est nul, et si on est au pouvoir en 2012 on va le supprimer. 
> C'est bien, mais le supprimer pour mettre quoi d'autres  la place ? 
> Heu, on sait pas, mais votez pour nous et vous verrez !


C'est pas qu'un problme de remplacement. Une loi inadapt n'est pas plus efficace, voir mme pire, qu'une absence de loi. Les propositions il faut les faire avec les professionnel du secteur, et non avec des ministres en carton pate qui ne savent mme pas ce qu'ils racontent et qui ne comprnnent mme pas les enjeux si ce n'est "Vous voulez des financement pour vos campagnes politiques, pondez cette loi et on vous aidera".

Franchement, je suis pas fan du PS, mais la seule chose de bien qu'ils pourraient faire c'est abroger cette foutue loi inutile et totalement anticonstitutionnelle.

----------


## zouuc

> Franchement, je suis pas fan du PS, mais la seule chose de bien qu'ils pourraient faire c'est abroger cette foutue loi inutile et totalement anticonstitutionnelle.





> J'ai l'impression d'entendre le PS, l !
> Ce qui est fait est nul, et si on est au pouvoir en 2012 on va le supprimer.
> C'est bien, mais le supprimer pour mettre quoi d'autres  la place ?
> Heu, on sait pas, mais votez pour nous et vous verrez !


Je n'ai pas vraiment d'avis politique (je prsente les faits comme je les vois), je suis d'accord avec vous deux cependant. Cette loi n'a pour moi aucun avantage  tre prsente, elle n'apporte rien aux franais. Et mieux vaut ne rien appliquer plutt qu'Hadopi. Aprs, je suis d'accord que proposer c'est toujours mieux  :;):

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Boah,  moins que Sarko repasse en 2012, si on meurt pas avant la fin de l'anne, cette loi devrait quand mme tomber un peu aux oubliettes, enfin.. j'espre


Apparemment les Franais veulent lire Fillon (actuel premier ministre) comme nouveau prsident en 2012. Autrement dit cette loi restera, et d'autres lois tout aussi injustes, liberticides et coteuses passeront.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Je pense qu'on est tous d'accord pour dire que cette loi est nulle. Maintenant, faut-il,  l'inverse, revenir  l'tat initial, et laiss le tlchargement illgal continu sa route ? 

Pour moi, il est important de lutter contre le tlchargement illgal, seulement voil, rien n'est propos. On veut juste supprimer HADOPI !

----------


## zouuc

> Apparemment les Franais veulent lire Fillon (actuel premier ministre) comme nouveau prsident en 2012. Autrement dit cette loi restera, et d'autres lois tout aussi injustes, liberticides et coteuses passeront.


Enfin a, rien n'est plus certain ^^

----------


## Marco46

> Je pense qu'on est tous d'accord pour dire que cette loi est nulle. Maintenant, faut-il,  l'inverse, revenir  l'tat initial, et laiss le tlchargement illgal continu sa route ? 
> 
> Pour moi, il est important de lutter contre le tlchargement illgal, seulement voil, rien n'est propos. On veut juste supprimer HADOPI !


Relis la page prcdente c'est prcisment le sujet de l'change que j'ai avec Grafikm_fr.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Relis la page prcdente c'est prcisment le sujet de l'change que j'ai avec Grafikm_fr.


Oui, j'ai lu. Et dans cet change on voit bien que Grafikm_fr a une vision correcte de la chose contrairement  toi.  ::roll::

----------


## Marc_27

> Je pense qu'on est tous d'accord pour dire que cette loi est nulle. Maintenant, faut-il,  l'inverse, revenir  l'tat initial, et laiss le tlchargement illgal continu sa route ? 
> 
> Pour moi, il est important de lutter contre le tlchargement illgal, seulement voil, rien n'est propos. On veut juste supprimer HADOPI !


C'est pas le role du gouvernement faire des lois pour protger une industrie qu'a peur de changer.  :;):

----------


## Mdinoc

Je pense que cette loi est tellement dangereuse que la supprimer cette loi est bien plus urgent que trouver quelque chose pour la remplacer.

Commenons par revenir au Statu Quo Ante, _puis_ on pourra rflchir  de meilleures ides quand on en aura le temps.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> C'est pas le role du gouvernement faire des lois pour protger une industrie qu'a peur de changer.


Non, son rle est de faire en sorte que les droits de chacun soit respect. Si HADOPI bafoue mchamment certains droits, le tlchargement illgal en bafoue d'autres. 

Ce que je veux dire (et a devrait tre simple  comprendre), c'est que si HADOPI doit tre abroge car c'est une loi inadapte, inapplicable et injuste, ce n'est pas pour autant qu'il ne faut pas protger les droits des auteurs ! Et, en premier lieu, le droit qu' l'auteur de refuser que son uvre soit distribue  tout vent !

La libert des uns commence, l ou se termine celle des autres !  :;):

----------


## grafikm_fr

> C'est pas le role du gouvernement faire des lois pour protger une industrie qu'a peur de changer.


C'est pas le rle du gouvernement de protger une industrie? C'est original a.
Racontes-moi comment ils font sur ta plante, je suis curieux!  ::mouarf:: 




> Je pense que cette loi est tellement dangereuse que la supprimer cette loi est bien plus urgent que trouver quelque chose pour la remplacer.


Supprimons alors le code de la route aussi. Enfin quoi, c'est quoi ce set de rgles qui limite notre libert de rouler comme on veux!

----------


## Marc_27

> Non, son rle est de faire en sorte que les droits de chacun soit respect.


Au moins l on est d'accord
 :;): 




> Si HADOPI bafoue mchamment certains droits, le tlchargement illgal en bafoue d'autres. 
> 
> Ce que je veux dire (et a devrait tre simple  comprendre), c'est que si HADOPI doit tre abroge car c'est une loi inadapte, inapplicable et injuste, ce n'est pas pour autant qu'il ne faut pas protger les droits des auteurs ! Et, en premier lieu, le droit qu' l'auteur de refuser que son uvre soit distribue  tout vent !
> 
> La libert des uns commence, l ou se termine celle des autres !


Concernant cette deuxime partie on  dj vu que ce pas le cas, et on est d'accord qui ni moi ni toi va changer d'avis, on part des definitions diffrents sur l'"objet" culture... 
 ::roll::

----------


## Marco46

> Oui, j'ai lu. Et dans cet change on voit bien que Grafikm_fr a une vision correcte de la chose contrairement  toi.


Contrairement  vous j'ai une vision cohrente avec la technologie et l'histoire tout simplement. Sans parler de l'thique sous-jacente.

Votre vision est ractionnaire, au sens littral.

----------


## Marc_27

> C'est pas le rle du gouvernement de protger une industrie? C'est original a.
> Racontes-moi comment ils font sur ta plante, je suis curieux!





> Envoy par *Louis Griffont * 
> Non, son rle est de faire en sorte que les droits de chacun soit respect.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Contrairement  vous j'ai une vision cohrente avec la technologie et l'histoire tout simplement.


Ta vision sort tout droit d'un pamphlet d'extrme-gauche dont la majorit des gens senss ont marre depuis au moins mai 68.




> Votre vision est ractionnaire, au sens littral.


T'as raison, vaut mieux faire une rvolution! "Travailleurs, travailleuses, on vous ment, on vous spolie, rvoltez-vous!" (c)

----------


## Marco46

Je parle de la rvolution numrique ! Pas d'un mouvement politique !

C'est exactement le mme problme que la rvolution de l'imprimerie. Chose que vous niez en bloc.

Il ne s'agit pas d'avoir du gratuit. Il s'agit de constater que le cot d'une copie tant dsormais nul le financement des auteurs/crateurs *ne peut plus* se faire sur la vente de copie. C'est a la rvolution numrique.

Essayer de reproduire le modle conomique d'avant l're de l'information pendant l're de l'information est un anachronisme. C'est la ngation d'une ralit scientifique concrte, d'o le terme de ractionnaire.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Il ne s'agit d'avoir du gratuit. Il s'agit de constater que le cot d'une copie tant dsormais nul le financement des auteurs/crateurs *ne peut plus* se faire sur la vente de copie.


Et tu as toujours pas compris que la fixation du prix d'un objet ne se fait pas uniquement sur le cot marginal. Et que les cots fixes, a existe aussi et qu'il faut en tenir compte. Mais vu que tu n'as probablement jamais ouvert un manuel d'conomie...

----------


## Marco46

> Et tu as toujours pas compris que la fixation du prix d'un objet ne se fait pas uniquement sur le cot marginal. Et que les cots fixes, a existe aussi et qu'il faut en tenir compte. Mais vu que tu n'as probablement jamais ouvert un manuel d'conomie...


J'ai trs bien compris ton raisonnement ... et il est incomplet.

L'oeuvre et son cot d'un ct et le support physique / fichier numrique d'un autre ct sont deux entits distinctes mon cher.

J'ai peut tre pas ouvert un manuel d'conomie, mais toi t'as pas ouvert un manuel de conception informatique, que ce soit Merise ou UML.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Et tu as toujours pas compris que la fixation du prix d'un objet ne se fait pas uniquement sur le cot marginal. Et que les cots fixes, a existe aussi et qu'il faut en tenir compte.


Mais *justement!* Il faut trouver un autre moyen de paiement de ces cots fixes qu'un cot rpercut artificiellement sur les copies.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> L'oeuvre et son cot d'un ct et le support physique / fichier numrique d'un autre ct sont deux entits distinctes mon cher.


Ben si. Ton uvre a cote un certain montant  produire. Imaginons mme qu'il y a plus de CD et que tout soit sur MP3. Mais pour produire cet MP3, il a fallu engager un certain nombre de cots directs (musiciens, ingnieurs du son, tournage du clip...) et indirects (cots de fonctionnements de la boite  peu de chose prs). Et n'oublions pas la rmunration de l'artiste. Donc le pris de ton uvre (quelle que soit sa forme) doit permettre  l'diteur de couvrir les dpenses qu'il a engags et de se faire un petit quelque chose (5-6% comme on l'a vu) derrire. Et il doit le faire relativement vite, sinon son BFR va passer  travers le plafond et il va se retrouver en cessation de paiement.

C'est pour a que quand un jeu vido (par exemple) est commercialis, il est au dpart  50 et que un certain temps aprs, il se retrouve dans un bac "replay collection"  10. C'est la base du principe de fixation de prix.




> J'ai peut tre pas ouvert un manuel d'conomie, mais toi t'as pas ouvert un manuel de conception informatique, que ce soit Merise ou UML.


Et ben si, figures-toi, et je m'en suis mme servi de Merise  ::roll:: 
(UML je considre a totalement inadapt mais ce n'est que mon avis)

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Mais *justement!* Il faut trouver un autre moyen de paiement de ces cots fixes qu'un cot rpercut artificiellement sur les copies.


Pourquoi "artificiellement"? C'est ce que fait tout le monde, en commenant par un fabriquant de bagnoles et en finissant par un diteur de CD. Que le cot de production d'un exemplaire soit de 10000  ou de 0.01  ne change absolument rien  l'existence de cots fixes.

Puis ce dont tu te rends pas compte, c'est qu'il existe ce truc qui s'appelle le BFR et un autre qui s'appelle le cash flow. Et que si tes cots de production ne sont pas rentabiliss relativement vite (pas sur 5 ans) tu va te retrouver avec un trou de trsorerie monstrueux et tu va y passer. Parce qu'il faut payer les achats et les salaires quand mme.

----------


## Mdinoc

"Artificiellement" parce qu'on empche artificiellement la copie d'tre  la charge du client. Et parce qu' chaque fois qu'un autre moyen est propos (comme la license globale optionnelle) elle est rejet en bloc avec les cris:
"Les pirates continueront  ne pas la payer!""Les artistes pourront spoofer le comptage!"
On a dj vu  quel point le premier argument tait douteux (on retourne au bon vieux "les pirates achtent le plus" etc.)

Quant au second, il me fait bien marrer. En gros, les majors aiment bien avoir les pirates comme boucs missaires, donc ils ne veulent pas "pouvoir" tre ciminels eux-mmes. Ils n'ont qu' montrer l'exemple. Aprs tout, d'aprs eux, les artistes et distributeurs sont plus honntes que les consommateurs, non?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> "Artificiellement" parce qu'on empche artificiellement la copie d'tre  la charge du client.


Ben c'est logique vu que dans ce cas tu n'as pas pay l'diteur, donc comment il fait pour joindre les deux bouts?




> Et parce qu' chaque fois qu'un autre moyen est propos (comme la license globale optionnelle) elle est rejet en bloc avec les cris.


Considre le problme sous l'angle de la trsorerie. Tu as dpens on va dire 100000  pour produire un morceau (MP3, on va dire que tu as mme pas fait de CD). Ce prix correspond  un certain montant de dcaissements, autrement dit de choses que tu as d sortir de ton compte en banque pour les payer. Ce montant est peut-tre pas de 100000  parce que les amortissements ne sont pas des dcaissements par exemple, donc on va dire 80000.

Pour que ton dcouvert ne crve pas le plafond, tu dois rcuprer ces 80000 euros dans un temps relativement raisonnable. Autrement dit, tu ne peux pas te permettre d'attendre toute la dure de vie de ton morceau pour rcuprer petit  petit ce montant, sinon tu te retrouves tout simplement en cessation de paiement. Et a c'est un problme.

----------


## Marc_27

> Tu as dpens on va dire 100000  pour produire un morceau (MP3, on va dire que tu as mme pas fait de CD).


 ::calim2:: 

Un morceau fait de quoi? D'or? Dsol mais tu dlires trs fort l 
Un film? Peut-tre, mais les cinmas vont trs bien...

On voit qui t'as peut-tre un master ou un doctorat en economie et/ ou en droit, mais de production culturele *tu ne compred RIEN*. C'est pour a qui tu t'enerves de cette faon. Tu penses savoir sur quoi tu parles, mais tu ne vois que le cot du lobby que *pense* perdre ses revenus  cause de la piratage...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Un morceau fait de quoi? D'or? Dsol mais tu dlires trs fort l


Tain mais regarde combien a cote  produire un clip par exemple.
Et si tu y inclus par exemple tous les salaires correspondants et les charges sociales et patronales qui vont avec en plus, ainsi qu'une part des frais gnraux...

J'adore les mecs qui ont zro sens des chiffres  ::roll:: 




> mais de production culturele *tu ne compred RIEN*.


Mais on s'en tapes de ce que tu produis, de la musique, des logiciels ou des bagnoles. C'est les mmes principes conomiques qui grent ces activits.




> mais tu ne vois que le cot du lobby que *pense* perdre ses revenus  cause de la piratage...


L je parles mme pas de la perte de revenus, mais tout simplement de la cessation de paiement, qui est un poil plus immdiate et grave...

----------


## maxwell302

> Considre le problme sous l'angle de la trsorerie. Tu as dpens on va dire 100000  pour produire un morceau (MP3, on va dire que tu as mme pas fait de CD). Ce prix correspond  un certain montant de dcaissements, autrement dit de choses que tu as d sortir de ton compte en banque pour les payer. Ce montant est peut-tre pas de 100000  parce que les amortissements ne sont pas des dcaissements par exemple, donc on va dire 80000.


D'ou l'intrt de trouver d'autres sources de revenus pour les artistes, le CD et le MP3 n'tant pas/plus rentable. 
Concerts, festivals, produits drivs, DVD etc...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> D'ou l'intrt de trouver d'autres sources de revenus pour les artistes, le CD et le MP3 n'tant pas/plus rentable.


Je parlais de l'diteur l, pas de l'artiste. L'artiste c'est encore une autre histoire...

----------


## Marc_27

> Je parlais de l'diteur l, pas de l'artiste. L'artiste c'est encore une autre histoire...


Je pensais que le problme c'tait les artistes que ne peuvent plus vivre...

----------


## dams78

Je voulais juste revenir sur une phrase qui revient souvent, comme quoi les artistes se feraient des couilles en or lors de leurs concerts, est ce que vous avez des infos l dessus? Parce qu'il y a quelques annes j'avais au contraire entendu que l'artiste une fois les frais dduit ne touchait pas grand chose.
D'ailleurs, je vais pas les plaindre, mais vous vous voyez vous parcourir toute la France / monde pour faire des concerts tous les soirs? A mon avis c'est pas pour rien qu'ils ne font pas a toute leur vie, personnellement je les comprend en tout cas.




> Un morceau fait de quoi? D'or? Dsol mais tu dlires trs fort l 
> Un film? Peut-tre, mais les cinmas vont trs bien...
> 
> On voit qui t'as peut-tre un master ou un doctorat en economie et/ ou en droit, mais de production culturele *tu ne compred RIEN*. C'est pour a qui tu t'enerves de cette faon. Tu penses savoir sur quoi tu parles, mais tu ne vois que le cot du lobby que *pense* perdre ses revenus  cause de la piratage...


J'y connat rien non plus, mais il me semble que louer un studio de musique (un bon) n'est pas vraiment donn. Tu ajoutes  cela la promo et cie, a doit vite grimper je pense.

----------


## dams78

> D'ou l'intrt de trouver d'autres sources de revenus pour les artistes, le CD et le MP3 n'tant pas/plus rentable. 
> Concerts, festivals, produits drivs, DVD etc...


Quoi tu tlcharges pas tes dvd?  ::aie::

----------


## Marco46

> Je parlais de l'diteur l, pas de l'artiste. L'artiste c'est encore une autre histoire...


Le mtier d'un diteur c'est de faire des copies. Ce mtier est mort. C'est plus clair ? 

Toi qui est un Dieu en conomie tu dois connaitre Schumpeter ?

----------


## maxwell302

> Quoi tu tlcharges pas tes dvd?


Non, je tlcharge les chansons, je vais aux concerts et j'achte (certains dvd/bluray de concerts)

Comme a je n'engraisse pas trop  les maisons de disques.  ::aie::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Le mtier d'un diteur c'est de faire des copies.





> Une maison ddition est une entreprise ou une association dont lactivit principale est la *production* et la *diffusion*


Alors la diffusion, ce peut-tre rsum  la copie (en encore, c'est oubli la publicit, la promotion ...) mais la production, c'est du poulet ?  ::roll::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Le mtier d'un diteur c'est de faire des copies. Ce mtier est mort. C'est plus clair ?


Le mtier d'un diteur est aussi de faire le morceau, avant d'en faire des copies. Cette activit cote cher et cette mise initiale doit tre rcupre en un temps raisonnable. C'est plus clair?




> Toi qui est un Dieu en conomie


J'en suis trs trs loin hlas  ::(: 




> tu dois connaitre Schumpeter ?


Oui. Tu es fan de sa thorie sur la fin du capitalisme  travers son rejet par les intellectuels je suppose?  :;):

----------


## Marc_27

> Le mtier d'un diteur est aussi de faire le morceau, avant d'en faire des copies. Cette activit cote cher et cette mise initiale doit tre rcupre en un temps raisonnable. C'est plus clair?


Qu'est-ce que tu veux dire avec faire le morceau?
Je pense que tu veux dire producteur, et il fait part du groupe ou est le propre artiste (il sont les artistes que font la choix de ses producteurs), et donc il partage les revenus avec l'artiste.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Qu'est-ce que tu veux dire avec faire le morceau?
> Je pense que tu veux dire producteur, et il fait part du groupe ou est le propre artiste (il sont les artistes que font la choix de ses producteurs), et donc il partage les revenus avec l'artiste.


Bah si tu prends un label comme Universal, tu as le Universal Music Group qui est le producteur/record label et Universal Music Publishing Group qui est le diffuseur. Donc tout est concentr au sein d'un mme groupe.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Les producteurs, ce sont ceux qui mettent les sous afin que l'artiste (qui peut parfois participer  la production, mais a veut dire qu'il a dj pas mal gagner) puisse enregistrer son travail. 

Les cots de production ne sont pas ngligeables
studio d'enregistrements - minimum 20/heure dans des petits studio semi-pro ! 
(a comprend les enregistrements et le mixage, et a peut prendre du temps ! )
le mastering - environ 30/chanson pareil, dans des petits studio (en prenant au minimum)

Les musiciens : Ben oui, ils sont pays, c'est incroyable !

Aprs on a tout ce qui va constituer la promotion (pub, photos, les clips vido - incontournables aujourd'hui)

Vous parlez des concerts, c'est bien, mais a cote aussi (location des salles, transports - et y a pas qu'une personne  dplacer, et le matriel est lourd, et y a pas non plus que les musiciens  dplacer). 

Tout a c'est de l'argent qui sort avant qu'il y en ait qui rentre. Alors si en plus, y en pas qui rentre parce que "tout doit tre gratuit"... 

Quelqu'un a dit que les diteurs taient morts... Avec eux, c'est toute la production musicale qui mourra !

----------


## Mdinoc

> Bah si tu prends un label comme Universal, tu as le Universal Music Group qui est le producteur/record label et Universal Music Publishing Group qui est le diffuseur. Donc tout est concentr au sein d'un mme groupe.


C'est gnralement une des choses qu'on leur reproche dans l'argument "les diteurs se font des couilles en or".

----------


## Louis Griffont

Ils se font des c***es en or, certes mais ils font vivre des milliers de personnes aussi.

Il faudrait aussi penser que produire des cadors (qu'on aime ou pas, y a des mecs qui vont vendre un minimum  coup sr), qui vont rapporter gros, permet  ces mmes mchants diteurs de produire de nouveaux talents qui eux peuvent ne rien rapporter, ou alors aprs 3/4 albums, voire jamais !

Bref, la baisse des revenus des diteurs, c'est aussi le risque de ne pas avoir de nouveaux talents arriver. 

C'est pas un simple comptage : 1 Cd vierge coute 0.10 le gravage coute rien alors un album Cd devrait coute 0.10 !

----------


## grafikm_fr

> C'est gnralement une des choses qu'on leur reproche dans l'argument "les diteurs se font des couilles en or".


Pour la 75e fois conscutive, considres-tu que 5-6% de rsultat  la fin c'est "se faire les couilles en or"?
Ou alors tu confonds avec le cas o le _distributeur_ appartient aussi au groupe? (qui est du reste trs loin d'tre gnral)  :;):

----------


## Lyche

Mais les diteurs ne cherchent que la soupe qui se vend bien aux gamins et gamines qui peuple ce monde juste pour se faire plus de fric.. Si encore la qualit tait  la hauteur du prix qu'on paye.. mais non, on a des Tokyo Hotel, des Diam's et des horreurs comme a de partout.. faut relativiser un peu, je veux bien payer pour un cd, mais je veux pas payer pour de la soupe.

Edit :
Par contre, je vais vous poser une question, comment pouvez vous connaitre les marges des diteurs alors qu'eux mme le ne les connaissent pas? Ma soeur  boss pour un diteur en tant que cost killeuse, et elle m'a affirm que les directeurs des maisons taient incapable de dire quel cot prcis avait 1 album..  ::koi::  j'ai bien suivis vos chiffre, mais j'aurais plus tendance  faire confiance aux personnes qui ont taffs dans le mtier..

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Mais les diteurs ne cherchent que la soupe qui se vend bien aux gamins et gamines qui peuple ce monde juste pour se faire plus de fric.


Et ils devraient faire quoi selon toi? Vendre  perte, se retrouver en liquidation et mettre les personnes qu'ils emploient dans la rue?




> Si encore la qualit tait  la hauteur du prix qu'on paye.. mais non, on a des Tokyo Hotel, des Diam's et des horreurs comme a de partout..


Mais si c'est une horreur, pourquoi avoir envie de l'couter? C'est a que je pige pas. Tu considres que c'est de la mauvaise musique, ne l'achtes pas, mais ne la tlcharge pas non plus. Parce que pourquoi la tlcharger dans ce cas? Par masochisme?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Marco46

Producteur et diteur c'est pas le mme mtier. C'est pas parce que ya des maisons qui font les deux que c'est le cas !!!!

----------


## Mdinoc

> Ou alors tu confonds avec le cas o le _distributeur_ appartient aussi au groupe? (qui est du reste trs loin d'tre gnral)


Je croyais que c'tait ce que tu voulais dire par "diffuseur".

----------


## Lyche

> Et ils devraient faire quoi selon toi? Vendre  perte, se retrouver en liquidation et mettre les personnes qu'ils emploient dans la rue?


Je n'ai jamais dis a




> Mais si c'est une horreur, pourquoi avoir envie de l'couter? C'est a que je pige pas. Tu considres que c'est de la mauvaise musique, ne l'achtes pas, mais ne la tlcharge pas non plus. Parce que pourquoi la tlcharger dans ce cas? Par masochisme?


Tu penses vraiment que j'achte du tokyo hotel et du diam's  :8O: . Non srieusement, je n'achte pas a, et je n'achte que rarement de la musique Franaise que je trouve pitoyable. Je prfre les labels indpendants et le bon son bien lourd.

Edit : je ne tlcharge pas, je n'ai mme pas de pc chez moi..

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Producteur et diteur c'est pas le mme mtier. C'est pas parce que ya des maisons qui font les deux que c'est le cas !!!!


Tu devrais rajouter plus de points d'exclamation encore, a donne davantage de poids  l'argument.  ::mouarf:: 

Mais sinon, imagines, demain, y a plus d'diteurs comme par magie. a changes quoi? Imagines, tu es un rappeur dbutant nomm "200000$" qui vient de faire son premier morceau "Ni**e HADOPI". Comme t'es fauch, tu cherches un producteur qui accepte de te financer. Bien sr, tu peux aussi mixer le morceau dans ton coin et le mettre sur le Net, mais tu voudrais quand mme gagner de l'argent dessus pour financer ta Benz et les filles.

Et l, tu fais les comptes avec le producteur et tu t'aperois qu'il va te coter 50000 pour faire le morceau entre la location du studio, les musiciens, le mixage, les photos, la pub etc... Comment le producteur va-t-il rcuprer l'investissement, encore une fois, dans un dlai raisonnable (sinon bonjour la trso)? La licence globale a ceci de problmatique que les revenus correspondants s'tirent sur une dure qui est inacceptable pour un producteur. a convient peut-tre  l'artiste (et encore) mais pas au producteur.

Bref, ton monde de licence globale, c'est un peu un retour au modle artisanal avec des gens qui font des morceaux et qui peroivent une rente dessus. Mais de la mme faon que le march du logiciel (qui a commenc un peu par cette phase avec les shareware) s'est professionnalis, il en a t de mme pour le monde musical.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Par contre, je vais vous poser une question, comment pouvez vous connaitre les marges des diteurs alors qu'eux mme le ne les connaissent pas?


Connatre sa marge GLOBALE et connatre la marge par ALBUM, c'est deux choses totalement diffrentes.
Pour le premier, c'est la base de toute compta. Pour le second, je t'accorde, il te faut un service de contrle de gestion et une compta analytique de feu de Dieu.

On va faire quelques chiffres vu que bon:
On prend le rapport du Groupe Vivendi pour le Q3 2010. (Disponible Ici). A la page 42, il y a un P&L (Compte de rsultat pour les franco-franais) par activit. La-dedans t'as une colonne qui s'appelle UMG (Universal Music Group).

On y voit donc que pour un revenu YTD 2010 de 2,927 Millions, on a un rsultat avant impt de 13 Millions. Soit *0,44% de rsultat*. a c'est de la putain de rentabilit, clairement. OK, tu as peut-tre l'effet d'augmentation des ventes digitales qu'il faut quantifier sparment, mais de la  dire que c'est une activit qui permet de se faire des couilles en or, faut pas abuser.

----------


## Marco46

> Tu devrais rajouter plus de points d'exclamation encore, a donne davantage de poids  l'argument. 
> 
> Mais sinon, imagines, demain, y a plus d'diteurs comme par magie. a changes quoi? Imagines, tu es un rappeur dbutant nomm "200000$" qui vient de faire son premier morceau "Ni**e HADOPI". Comme t'es fauch, tu cherches un producteur qui accepte de te financer. Bien sr, tu peux aussi mixer le morceau dans ton coin et le mettre sur le Net, mais tu voudrais quand mme gagner de l'argent dessus pour financer ta Benz et les filles.
> 
> Et l, tu fais les comptes avec le producteur et tu t'aperois qu'il va te coter 50000 pour faire le morceau entre la location du studio, les musiciens, le mixage, les photos, la pub etc... Comment le producteur va-t-il rcuprer l'investissement, encore une fois, dans un dlai raisonnable (sinon bonjour la trso)? La licence globale a ceci de problmatique que les revenus correspondants s'tirent sur une dure qui est inacceptable pour un producteur. a convient peut-tre  l'artiste (et encore) mais pas au producteur.
> 
> Bref, ton monde de licence globale, c'est un peu un retour au modle artisanal avec des gens qui font des morceaux et qui peroivent une rente dessus. Mais de la mme faon que le march du logiciel (qui a commenc un peu par cette phase avec les shareware) s'est professionnalis, il en a t de mme pour le monde musical.


Je ne sais pas quel est le bon modle conomique, mais je suis certain que celui actuellement en place est obsolte. Il y a ici des choses  inventer  ce sujet.

Dans tous les cas, chercher  restreindre la copie sauvage n'est pas la bonne solution. Lutter contre le tlchargement suppos illgal est une norme perte de temps et d'argent qui serait bien mieux utilis  chercher et tester des solutions. Maintenant il est certain qu'avec un cout de copie nul la masse d'argent brasse par les diteurs va s'effondrer. C'est absolument invitable.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Lutter contre le tlchargement *suppos* illgal


Dsol, il n'y a pas de tlchargement *suppos* illgal.
soit c'est du tlchargement lgal, soit c'est du tlchargement illgal. Pour une fois que c'est simple, y a pas besoin de cherche midi  quatorze heure ! ::roll::

----------


## Lyche

> Dsol, il n'y a pas de tlchargement *suppos* illgal.
> soit c'est du tlchargement lgal, soit c'est du tlchargement illgal. Pour une fois que c'est simple, y a pas besoin de cherche midi  quatorze heure !


Mais pour les libristes convaincu, la vente de CD est du vol, ils ne font que pratiquer ce qu'ils considre comme tant "normale"

----------


## Marco46

> Dsol, il n'y a pas de tlchargement *suppos* illgal.
> soit c'est du tlchargement lgal, soit c'est du tlchargement illgal. Pour une fois que c'est simple, y a pas besoin de cherche midi  quatorze heure !


J'ai le DVD de Bambi chez moi et je le tlcharge en .avi pour faire une copie prive.

Comment fais-tu pour dterminer la lgalit ou l'illgalit du tlchargement ?

----------


## Lyche

> J'ai le DVD de Bambi chez moi et je le tlcharge en .avi pour faire une copie prive.
> 
> Comment fais-tu pour dterminer la lgalit ou l'illgalit du tlchargement ?


techniquement, la copie prive n'inclue pas le tlchargement, tu prend ton produit, tu en fais un double, quand tu tlcharges, tu utilises le produit d'un autre, ce qui lgalement, n'est pas autoris. Enfin, je vois a comme a  ::koi::

----------


## atb

Il se ft un temps,  l'poque des K7, o j'achetais par paquets, je les prtais, jempruntais, Mais  l'arrive des CD, a n'a rien chang ! Juste que a se conserve mieux, et la copie tait plus rapide.

Ensuite j'ai dcouvert internet, Et a ma permit de dcouvrir beaucoup d'artistes, Etrangers et locaux. Je tlchargeais mais j'achetais uniquement ceux j'aimais, ceux que je jugeais qu'il fallait payer l'artiste (malgr que je savais qu'il allait toucher 1 Centime sur l'album  ::aie:: )

Maintenant, selon mon genre de musique, j'ai le choix, entre :

Acheter un CD, 6 titres, 30 mm pour 30
Ecouter en streaming (avec une tonne et demi de pub)
Acheter par morceau sur Amazon par exemple, soit 1 (Mais je dois passer 3h  rechercher les morceaux...)

A la fin, la musique n'est plus ma passion : 
 Trop cher
 Qualit des artistes mdiocre (pour ne pas dire inexistante).
 Monotone, les mmes refrains,  Mme les artistes se copient entre eux !
 On entend parler que des artistes vendus par les majors (Raisons videntes) 

Que faire ?

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Il se ft un temps,  l'poque des K7, o j'achetais par paquets, je les prtais, jempruntais, Mais  l'arrive des CD, a n'a rien chang ! Juste que a se conserve mieux, et la copie tait plus rapide.


Tu dis avoir 27 ans ... Les CD sont apparus au dbut des annes 80, et les premiers graveurs ont suivis de prt ! J'en conclus que tu as achet des K7 par paquets  l'age de ... 1/2 ans !  ::ccool:: 




> Ensuite j'ai dcouvert internet, Et a ma permit de dcouvrir beaucoup d'artistes, Etrangers et locaux. Je tlchargeais mais j'achetais uniquement ceux j'aimais, ceux que je jugeais qu'il fallait payer l'artiste (malgr que je savais qu'il allait toucher 1 Centime sur l'album )


Une question, en passant. Tu fais quoi de la musique que tu tlcharges, mais que n'aime pas ? Pour les 1cts revers  l'artiste, tu rptes ce que d'autres ont dit, sans savoir. C'est bien !




> Maintenant, selon mon genre de musique, j'ai le choix, entre :
> 
> Acheter un CD, 6 titres, 30 mm pour 30
> Ecouter en streaming (avec une tonne et demi de pub)
> Acheter par morceau sur Amazon par exemple, soit 1 (Mais je dois passer 3h  rechercher les morceaux...)
> 
> A la fin, la musique n'est plus ma passion : 
>  Trop cher
>  Qualit des artistes mdiocre (pour ne pas dire inexistante).
> ...


Ben si t'coutes plus de musique, je vois pas le problme.  ::mouarf:: 

a me fait quand mme bizarre quand j'entend : c'est normal que l'on tlcharge de la musique, parce que la musique est nulle ! Ben si c'est nul pourquoi tlcharger ?  :8O:   ::roll::

----------


## behe

> Tu dis avoir 27 ans ... Les CD sont apparus au dbut des annes 80, et les premiers graveurs ont suivis de prt ! J'en conclus que tu as achet des K7 par paquets  l'age de ... 1/2 ans !


Faudrait peut tre arrter de se foutre de la gueule du monde non? Les graveurs non professionnels, a date de la fin des annes 90, la chute relle des prix des supports cd du dbut des annes 2000.
Les films sont rests sur double support K7/cd pendant un moment. Perso, je me rappelle avoir achet des k7  plus de 20 ans .

Dsol que a tombe encore sur toi, mais j'en ai marre de voir des discussions interessantes pourries par des inepties.

----------


## atb

> Tu dis avoir 27 ans ... Les CD sont apparus au dbut des annes 80, et les premiers graveurs ont suivis de prt ! J'en conclus que tu as achet des K7 par paquets  l'age de ... 1/2 ans !


Je ne sais pas ! Mais moi, je vivais dans un pays qui a 10 ans de retard technologique sur la France.




> Une question, en passant. Tu fais quoi de la musique que tu tlcharges, mais que n'aime pas ? Pour les 1cts revers  l'artiste, tu rptes ce que d'autres ont dit, sans savoir. C'est bien !



La musique que je ncoute pas, je supprime. 




> Ben si t'coutes plus de musique, je vois pas le problme.


La musique est un divertissement pour moi, en ce moment je ne vois pas autre chose, surtout que je bosse 8 ~ 9 heure par jour. Donc je nai pas le choix.




> a me fait quand mme bizarre quand j'entend : c'est normal que l'on tlcharge de la musique, parce que la musique est nulle ! Ben si c'est nul pourquoi tlcharger


Tlcharger la musique nulle est un moyen parmi dautres de dcouvrir la bonne musique. A chacun son got  :;):

----------


## zouuc

> Tu dis avoir 27 ans ... Les CD sont apparus au dbut des annes 80, et les premiers graveurs ont suivis de prt ! J'en conclus que tu as achet des K7 par paquets  l'age de ... 1/2 ans !


... les graveurs CD tu les trouvais dans tous les foyers en 1980 ?
Je suppose que atb sous entendait dans :



> Mais  l'arrive des CD, a n'a rien chang ! Juste que a se conserve mieux, et la copie tait plus rapide.


que a s'tait dmocratis et qu'il n'tait pas rare que d'avoir des amis qui avaient le necessaire pour graver des CD et en faire des copies. J'ai beau tre jeune, le premier graveur cd qu'on a eu chez moi est arriv au alentours de 1999, 2000 et encore je suis pas certain que ce soit si tt (forcement mes amis n'en avaient pas tous un ... loin de l ...)

Vous pouvez parler Mr Griffon du haut de votre saint sige mais je reste persuad que les graveurs CD ne sont pas arrivs massivement dans nos foyers en 80 (la mme pour les cd tiens !)

----------


## bombseb

je me rappelle tres bien de mon premier graveur, un HP, je l'ai achet vers 1998.
Les graveurs existaient surement avant mais tait destins aux pro, et donc beaucoup plus cher




> Les CD sont apparus au dbut des annes 80, et les premiers graveurs ont suivis de prt !


 ::aie::

----------


## Louis Griffont

Bien, visiblement vous lisez ce que vous voulez...




> Il se ft un temps,  l'poque des K7, o j'achetais par paquets, je les prtais, jempruntais, Mais  l'arrive des CD, a n'a rien chang ! Juste que a se conserve mieux, et la copie tait plus rapide.


En quoi la copie d'un CD sur K7 est plus rapide et meilleure que le copie d'un vinyle ? 

Ensuite, si ce jeune homme a 27 ans aujourd'hui, il est n en 1983, donc en 1998 il aurait eu 15 ans, je ne pense pas qu'avant cet ge on fasse beaucoup de copie de K7/CD, et a m'tonnerait que ce fusse lui qui les acheta en paquet, selon son expression.

Maintenant, *Atb*, nous dit qu'il vivait dans un pays qui a dix ans de retard, ce qui explique videmment, ses propos, mais... comment pouvais-je le savoir ? 
Alors reprenez-vos esprits, messieurs ! 
Mme si j'ai raccourci (volontairement ?  :;):  ) le dlai entre l'apparition du CD et la vulgarisation du graveur, a ne change pas le fait que *atb*, en France n'aurait eu que peu de chance d'utiliser les K7 en masse, comme j'ai pu le faire avant lui.

----------


## Mdinoc

J'ai 27 ans maintenant... et je devais en avoir _au moins_ dix quand j'ai entendu pour la premire fois parler d'un particulier qui aurait un graveur de CD. Et j'utilisais encore les cassettes  outrance quand j'avais une douzaine d'annes.

Par contre, la musique elle-mme (hors radio), je l'achetais sur CD, non sur cassette.

----------


## sshpcl2

::mrgreen:: juste un point ... on explique .. ici est la que l'industrie du disque est  l'agonie ...

et la ya quand mme un truc qui cloche.. 

quand je (fait)produit de la musique, je fait sa avec des amis sa plais ou d'autre musicien.. sa plais beaucoup je trouve un premier support le support est diffus il se vend .. et la miracle je deviens une star international ..

exemple : indochine, u2, ac/dc ...

et reprend un autre processus :

je produit de la musique, je cast ([ref] ::mrgreen:: ) toutes mes candidates je jauge leurs plastiques, elles se tremoussent  je vend le produits ..
je suis en position de force, j'ai le support de diffusion ...

exemple : L5, spice girl ...

comme j'ai la position de force, je pratique le lobbying  ::mrgreen::  et haddopi ne ..

sans rentr dans la polemique gauche (pas hadopi) droite (hadopi) les moyens de cette industrie fait qu'elle se tue elle mme ... 

version anarchiste ..

vous prenez le cerveau des gens pour un champs de bataille, pas vous tonnez qu'il soit en ruine  ::aie::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Je ne sais pas quel est le bon modle conomique, mais je suis certain que celui actuellement en place est obsolte.


Par dfinition, quelque chose devient obsolte lorsqu'une alternative meilleure sur tous les points de vue (ou presque) merge. Actuellement, on en est pas l.




> Il y a ici des choses  inventer  ce sujet.


Ah c'est sr, on peut en inventer plein, le problme c'est qu'elle vont toutes avoir des limites insurmontables.

Ma propre solution par exemple (limitation de la dure du copyright  10 ans tout en rprimant plus svrement le tlchargement illgal) a des consquences ngatives, comme une "rotation" accrue de la cration (qui est un stimulus  la cration mais aussi une incitation  crer des uvres jetables) ou la prservation des uvres dans le domaine public. Sans parler du fait que la France a sign les accords de l'OMC en matire de copyright videmment.  ::mouarf:: 




> Lutter contre le tlchargement suppos illgal est une norme perte de temps et d'argent qui serait bien mieux utilis  chercher et tester des solutions.


Aucune solution technique ne protge contre un manque de comportement responsable des gens. La peur du gendarme (enfin, dans ma solution, de l'inspecteur des impts) je la vois dj mieux changer les comportements.

----------


## maxwell302

> Aucune solution technique ne protge contre un manque de comportement responsable des gens. La peur du gendarme (enfin, dans ma solution, de l'inspecteur des impts) je la vois dj mieux changer les comportements.


Le contrle par la peur en somme. Sympathique.

Bienvenue en Rpublique Populaire de France.

----------


## ClaudeBg

> Bien sr, parce que les diteurs c'est des gros mchants, qu'ils n'emploient pas du monde, qu'ils ne paient pas des impts et qu' ce titre, ils n'ont aucun droit, c'est bien connu.


Les impts, ils les ludent en bonne partie, comme toutes les grosses botes. De plus, c'est en grande partie de l'argent qui chappe  la France, puisqu'allant vers des diteurs trangers, donc dficit net concernant la balance commerciale. Sinon, avec un raisonnement de ce type, on peut accepter n'importe quoi, puisqu'au final ce n'importe quoi amne des impts. Le fait est que ces gens ne rendent service  personne (pas mme aux intresss), il se posent simplement en intermdiaires obligatoires. Du coup, ils sont plus nuisibles que dsirs et je vois mal au nom de quoi on doit sortir des lois destines spcifiquement  les protger, surtout que dans le mme temps on pond des lois destines au contraire  fragiliser les moins riches (recul des pensions, augmentation du temps de travail, et j'en passe).




> Bah oui, quand une loi  la fois nationale et internationale est tenue pour lettre morte, a pose gnralement un problme au pouvoir.


Loi internationale, Dadvsi? LOL, on ne doit pas habiter sur la mme plante. Sinon, une loi est majoritairement respecte par les citoyens si ceux-ci la considrent pertinente et juste. Dans le cas contraire, une partie des citoyens refusent de l'appliquer, et c'est tout  leur honneur. En 40/45 ceux qui respectaient certaines lois me semblaient moins honorables que ceux qui refusaient,  leurs risques, de les appliquer. 

Enfin, "dmocratie" signifie "pouvoir du peuple". Dans une dmocratie indirecte on vote pour des lus senss reprsenter les intrts du peuple : j'ai l'impression que la dernire partie de la phrase a t oublie dans les diverses simplifications rcentes, c'est devenu : Dans un dmocratie indirecte on vote pour des lus.... qui font ensuite ce qu'ils veulent, quitte  desservir leurs citoyens. Ca, c'est une technocratie lectorale, pas une dmocratie reprsentative.

Si demain on pose la question  tous les Franais, la grande majorit sera contre les lois liberticides actuelles. Partant de l, si on dcide de lois qui vont contre cet avis, on n'est clairement plus dans un fonctionnement dmocratique. On ne peut pas  la fois hurler qu'on est en dmocratie, tout en niant le droit du peuple  refuser une loi ou une orientation politique: c'est inconciliable. Il y a quelques temps, Chirac disait : "le peuple est descendu dans la rue pour dire qu'il n'est pas content, mais ce n'est pas la rue qui dcide". Dire a, c'est dire "nous ne sommes pas une dmocratie". Et Sarko fait exactement la mme chose, puisqu'il impose des lois contre la volont des franais. Tout le reste, c'est du pipeau, la question est : respecte-t-on ou non les rgles d'une dmocraties? Et mme si on estime que le peuple  tort, une dmocratie impose d'en respecter les dcisions.

J'ai quand mme l'impression que ce qui est grave, c'est que la majorit des gens a oubli ce qu'une dmocratie doit tre en ralit, il ne suffit pas de lui apposer une belle tiquette d'auto-proclamation de dmocratie, suivie d'lections pour avoir un fonctionnement dmocratique : a, ce n'est que la partie apparence de la dmocratie, pas le fond.




> Si tu as l'original, tu peux faire une copie prive, personne t'en empche.


De 1, en France ce n'est plus vrai, puisque 99% des CD et DVD contiennent des mcanismes de protection, et que la loi franaise interdit maintenant toute tentative de contournement de ces mcanismes. 

De 2, si je fais une copie prive, c'est parce que je ne dsire pas acheter l'original, c'est clair. Quand tu fais une photocopie d'un ouvrage, tu es propritaire de l'original? Parce qu'on devrait obliger les coles  appliquer ce principe : distribution de photocopies aux lves  condition de leur fournir galement le livre d'o est tir la photocopie : je me demande combien de temps l'tat arriverait  subventionner l'enseignement public.

De 3, c'est curieux que cette obligation de disposer de l'original soit une particularit franaise. Comment se fait-il que a ne pose aucun problme dans aucun autre pays? En Belgique tu peux parfaitement louer un CD et en faire une copie, puis rapporter le CD et conserver la copie, en toute lgalit. En quoi la France est oblige d'aller plus loin dans la rpression que le reste du monde? Et surtout, dans l'intrt de qui? Ca commence mme  dranger les amricains eux-mmes ainsi que les principales multinationales, c'est dire.




> Pousse la logique plus loin: commence  chourrer  ton employeur. Ben quoi, il est riche, il y perd pas grand-chose aprs tout


Je comprends mal qu'on puisse "argumenter" de faon aussi simpliste. On parle d'ajouter des lois liberticides qui vont nuire  des millions de personnes, dans l'unique but d'ajouter plus de richesse  ceux qui en ont dj beaucoup plus que les autres. Je peux te retourner ta propre "logique" : si demain on dcide d'interdire aux particuliers de faire leur propre jardin, dans l'intrt des agriculteurs, tu seras donc content?




> Ben non, manifestement ou pas d'ailleurs.


Ben si, tu fais une diffusion publique d'une oeuvre soumise  droits d'auteur. On ne punit pas actuellement pour a, mais a pourrait venir (voir Acta).




> Et mme si tu veux monter un concert (gratuit), il te faudra juste une autorisation, normalement tu n'as pas  payer. Par contre si tu comptes faire payer l'entre, tu devra en reverser une partie. Rien de sorcier en somme.


Tu devrais mieux connatre les lois que tu dfends : j'ai un ami coiffeur (qui ne fait pas payer l'entre, LOL) qui s'est reu une amende pour le moins sale, suite  un contrle, pour motif qu'on entendait sa radio (branche dans sa cuisine) dans sa salle d'attente : a a t assimil  de la diffusion publique soumise  payement de droits d'auteur (droits que la radio avait dj pays).

Et essaye de faire une soire gratuite publique avec des chansons tlcharges, je te souhaite bonne chance. J'ai t DJ des annes, et mme les soires  entre gratuite sont soumises  perception de droits d'auteur (c'est calcul sur base du prix des boissons, du nombre d'entre, du prix de l'entre, de la surface de la salle, et c'est indpendant du nombre de titres passs durant la soire).

Mais ce dont on parle, ce ne sont pas les droits d'auteur pour diffusion de l'oeuvre, ce sont les droits  payer pour possession prive et  usage prive d'oeuvres musicales.




> Et qui dcide que a suffit ou pas? Toi? Ou plutt la loi quand mme?


Ben, c'est pareil, non? Sauf si tu as mal compris ce qu'est une dmocratie :
La loi, c'est le citoyen qui la fait, et il me semble que le message du citoyen, vu les forums et les protestations en tout genre, c'est quand mme "a suffit".

Quand la loi est dcide par une lite (lue ou non, et encore il faut voir comment elle a t lue, par manipulation mdiatique) contre les intrts du peuple (au sens large), alors ce n'est pas une loi dmocratique : c'est une dictature ou une technocratie, au choix.




> Qu'on achte, pas qu'on coute.


Tu achtes les phrases que tu cites? Pourquoi devrai-je acheter une information multimdia? C'est de la culture, et l'auteur original a dj largement t rtribu par la collectivit sous diverses formes.




> Tu paie pas la radio  chaque fois que je sache, non? ( part la redevance videmment, mais c'est un autre dbat).


Bien sr que si que je paye la radio. Tu penses que les radios payent des droits d'auteur sans recevoir aucun fond??? Avec quoi ils payent? Ben, en partie avec diffrents subsides (pays par nous), en partie avec la publicit (que je subis, et donc que je paye, sauf  affirmer que la publicit ne sert  rien et n'influence personne), et le reste sous diffrentes formes (dons etc).




> Droit d'auteur et salaire, c'est pas du tout la mme chose du point de vue du droit.


C'est diffrent parce qu'on a voulu que ce soit diffrent. Dans la ralit et l'histoire, les droits d'auteur (proprit intellectuelle) taient destins  assurer une juste rmunration pour un travail intellectuel fourni: c'est donc bel et bien un salaire  l'origine, et sinon qu'est-ce que ce serait d'autre? Une reconnaissance pcunire faite par le peuple?

Je dis, moi : Si le chanteur veut des sous, qu'il chante, point-barre. Quand un ouvrier veut de l'argent, il travaille. Si on y voit une diffrence, c'est qu'on fait des distinctions de "classes" dans la socit, tout le monde n'tant plus gal face au travail.




> Tu paies pas une redevance  vie. On te demande pas de re-payer un CD chaque anne que je sache? Parce qu'une redevance c'est a  la base. Tu paies une fois et c'est bon.


Je ne paye pas en principe une redevance  vie sur un titre donn, mais :

- la socit bien, vu les limites de temps des droits couvrant plusieurs gnrations (le fils d'un riche doit continuer d'tre riche). J'aimerais savoir concrtement pourquoi si je veux tlcharger un titre de Claude Franois je suis contraint de payer une taxe  ses enfants? Sur base d'une juste rmunration?

- Ajoute que maintenant les oeuvres multimedia sont rendues prissables  trs court terme, donc obligation de repayer constamment

- Enfin, ce n'est pas parce que j'ai achet les titres qui passent dans une discothque qu'on me dduit les droits de mon ticket d'entre. Idem pour la redevance radio ou tl, etc. Donc, dans la pratique, on paye plusieurs fois pour le mme titre.




> Parce que les petites maisons de disque a n'existe pas, videmment.


Plus vraiment, et s'il en reste ce ne sera plus pour longtemps, dtruites par les plus grosses (vritable mafia). En outre ce ne sont pas le moins du monde les petits diteurs qui se battent pour faire installer ces droits, ce sont les grosses botes. 
Je me permets de te rappeler qu' l'assemble nationale o tait dcide l'adoption de la loi Dadvsi, Sony et la Fnac avaient envoy chacun un reprsentant pour participer aux dbats (bonjour la dmocratie, soit dit en passant).




> Et ben ne les cdes pas tes droits patrimoniaux! Edites tes CD toi-mme et ngocie toi-mme avec les distributeurs


Tu utilises encore des CD, toi? Moi j'en ai tout un tas (1200), ils sont dans des caisses dans un grenier, j'ai tout transfr sur un serveur NAS. Concernant les diteurs, le problme est qu'ils s'arrangent pour devenir incontournables, et donc le choix finit par ne plus exister que pour ceux qui peuvent imposer leur volont (comme Madonna).




> On met aux artistes un couteau sous la gorge pour qu'ils le fassent?


Tu n'en es pas convaincu? Curieux.
Pour les petits : c'est sr et certain.
Pour les gros : ce sont des arrangements commerciaux. Ca ne me drange absolument pas TANT QU' on n'agit pas sur le politique pour sortir des lois liberticides allant contre les intrts des citoyens dans l'unique but de protger ces arrangements commerciaux.




> Ah oui, parce que c'est trois fois rien de produire un CD, un clip, et faire de la comm'


Je n'ai pas dit a. J'ai dit que hors France ces lois n'existent pas et que j'ai quand mme le sentiment que ces socits :

1) Ne font pas prioritairement leur chiffre d'affaire en France
2) Ne sont pas vraiment au bord de la faillite.

Je dis que ces gens peuvent vivre ainsi que les artistes sans s'attaquer le moins du monde  l'change de mdia entre particuliers. Ils vivent ainsi (et fort bien) depuis pas mal de temps et je trouve dplac d'ajouter des lois s'attaquant aux liberts individuelles dans l'unique but d'augmenter encore leurs bnfices. Si toi tu trouves que c'est justifi, c'est ton droit, mais avant de sortir une loi, encore faudrait-il s'assurer que tu reprsentes la majorit des citoyens :  voir les ractions sur le net, a ne semble pas gagn.

Moi, je me rappelle quand mme que lorsque Philips a invent la cassette, on a affirm que a allait mettre l'univers de la musique en faillite, pour cause de copies "illicites". Je constate que a a dop les ventes, au contraire. Ici, c'est pareil : d'un ct on se sert des copies prives pour augmenter la popularit d'un artiste, et ensuite on se plaint qu'on a copi au lieu d'acheter : c'est un raisonnement biais. Par exemple, sans les technologies rcentes, le sampling et internet, la techno n'existerait pas. Alors, le beurre et l'argent du beurre?




> Bien sr, quelle ide de penser que tout travail mrite salaire... Tu viens de quelle plante?


Entre "tout travail mrite salaire" et "tout ce qui est gratuit est nuisible car empche un autre de percevoir un salaire", il y a un monde. Je m'tonne que, frquentant un forum ddi  l'entraide sans contrepartie et au partage gratuit de documents et de logiciels, tu prnes clairement contre le gratuit. J'cris des logiciels gratuits et des cours gratuits et je veux pouvoir continuer  proposer et  recevoir du gratuit sans qu'on ne me reproche par lois interposes de concurrencer du payant.

A raisonner comme a, tu vas imposer la rmunration de tout et de tout travail : je ne veux pas de ce genre de socit, a ne m'intresse pas.

Tu sais de quelle plante je voudrais venir? D'une plante dont l'Homme est le centre, et non les valeurs marchandes et l'argent. Si tu places l'argent au centre des valeurs  dfendre, c'est ton droit, mais tu ne reprsente pas l'unique alternative, du moins j'ose l'esprer.




> Et ben non. Si tu as mis ton produit (logiciel ou musique) dans le domaine public, personne peut te l'interdire.


Pas encore, mais ce n'est pas la premire fois qu'on aborde ce sujet au niveau politique en tant que "concurrence dloyale". En fait, tout est dj prt pour le stade suivant, qui consiste  attaquer le gratuit. Du reste, dj dans le monde "rel" le gratuit est souvent considr comme "travail au noir".




> Mais dis-toi juste que des fois les gens ont envie de bouffer et qu'ils doivent pouvoir vivre de leur activit s'ils le souhaitent et que les considrations conomiques le permettent.


Je vois mal le rapport. Celui qui veut vendre des produits peut les vendre, a ne me drange pas.

Ce qui me drange, c'est que des multinationales dj immensment riches, et nuisibles  l'Humanit (ces gens oprent des manoeuvres boursires qui ruinent les conomies faibles et affament des enfants du tiers-monde) viennent agir dans nos pays dmocratiques pour dcider les plus ripoux des politiciens  sortir des lois liberticides dont l'unique but est de protger leurs revenus au dtriment de leur propre population. Si tu ne comprends pas a, je ne sais rien y faire.




> Et ben n'achtes pas ses CD. On te force  le faire?


On ne force personne  rien faire, surtout ces temps-ci. Ce qu'on fait, c'est surtout t'interdire de faire quoi que ce soit.
Dsol de penser que ce raisonnement est un peu "simpliste", surtout que ce n'est pas parce que je ne vais pas acheter le CD que je ne tomberai pas sous la juridiction des nouvelles lois liberticides.

L'argument "personne ne te force " est utilis de plus en plus pour justifier l'injustifiable. Personne ne m'oblige non plus  me soigner si je suis malade,  vivre en socit,  avoir des enfants. Personne ne m'oblige non plus  vivre. Le danger de ce genre de raisonnement, c'est qu' terme soit on participe et donc on subit, soit on ne participe plus  rien (n'tant pas "oblig") mais on se retrouve exclu de fait de la socit.

Alors, non, rien ne m'oblige  acheter ce CD en particulier..... sauf que lorsque a devient un tel phnomne de socit (par manipulation) que tes enfants veulent acheter "comme leurs copains", tu te retrouves bern et "forc" par des moyens indirects. 

Alors, piti, le coup du "t'es pas oblig", c'est un argument connu mais non valide, sauf  dcider d'aller vivre seul en ermite sur une ile dserte.

C'est difficile de comprendre que ce qui se met en place n'est pas une simple dfense de quelques intrts mais surtout la mise en place d'un mcanisme de surveillance gnralise, et l'instauration du libre march comme valeur centrale de socit? C'est un point de dpart, et j'explique que dj ce point de dpart est largement soumis  critiques, inutile l'attendre la suite.




> On a cit des chiffres plus haut dans ce fil: le rsultat d'une maison de disque est en gros de 5-6%. Pas de quoi en faire un fromage.


Oui, amusant: Les artistes disent qu'ils touchent 3 ou 4%, les diteurs 5 ou 6%, le prix du CD est nul ou presque. Ca fait beaucoup de frais, LOL.
Sinon, puisque "pas de quoi en faire un fromage", j'en dduis qu'un ensemble de lois et la mise en place de tout un organisme de surveillance vaut moins qu'un fromage (on ne va pas payer avec l'argent public la surveillance du fromage plus cher que le fromage lui-mme): on ne doit pas payer notre fromage au mme prix, LOL.




> Question de statistiques.


Les statistiques sont faites pour celui qui les paye, et de la faon dicte par celui qui les paye, et les conclusions tires par celui qui paye. Croire  l'impartialit des statistiques est signe d'une grande candeur.

Quand une statistique fait croire qu'un internaute qui a tlcharg 10.000 mp3 sur internet a fait perdre 10.000 euros aux socits d'dition m'a toujours fait rigoler au plus haut point. Sincrement, tu crois que chaque fois qu'un de tes gosses tlcharge 1mp3 qu'il l'aurait achet? Tu dois tre plus riche que moi, c'est sr.

Un minimum de bon sens indique que les gens ont un budget "loisir". S'ils tlchargent gratuitement, c'est EN PLUS de leur budget loisir, qui est de toutes faons dpens. Le tlchargement n'est pas fait au dtriment du budget loisir, c'est un "bonus" qui ne cote rien  personne, et qui en plus rapporte pas mal (abonnements internets illimits, matriel informatique, lecteurs mp3, smartphones, et j'en passe). Dit autrement, celui qui est fan d'un chanteur va quand mme acheter l'album (pour avoir le vrai CD, la vraie pochette, le vrai botier) et il tlchargera les autres morceaux en mp3. S'il n'y avait pas eu le tlchargement il n'aurait de toutes faons pas achet plus, sauf  faire basculer ses achats informatiques en achat de CD, ce qui ne rapporte rien de plus  la socit. En aucun cas la fin du tlchargement gratuit sur le net ne va induire que les gens vont se mettre  dpenser plus pour leurs loisirs : ils sont dj limits par leur pouvoir d'achat et se fixent un budget.




> tu verras que j'ai dit que Hadopi tait une mauvaise ide. Ce qui ne veut pas dire que vouloir juguler le tlchargement illgal est une mauvaise ide. Nuance


La nuance, j'en ai parl :

- Refuser Hadopi et vouloir juguler le tlchargement illgal = incohrence puisque si on veut juguler il faut des lois rpressives.

- Si on refuse Hadopi (ou consoeurs) c'est obligatoirement vouloir, soit maintenir un systme d'hypocrisie (tlchargement interdit mais non puni), soit rendre le tlchargement lgal (pas d'illgalit donc pas de loi).

Prtendre vouloir refuser Hadopi tout en affirmant qu'il ne faut juguler le tlchargement "illgal" c'est s'assoir entre deux chaises.




> Tu veux changer la lgislation sur le copyright? Trs bien. Monte une association, recrute des gens qui pensent comme toi, fais-toi des potes parmi les dputs et les hommes politiques, organise des manifestations et des actions de communication pour qu'une proposition de loi en ce sens soit dpose devant l'Assemble. C'est comme a qu'on change une loi avec laquelle on est pas d'accord, pas en l'enfreignant  tout bout de champ.


Moi, vu qu'on est en dmocratie, j'inverse le raisonnement:  tu veux lgifrer sur le tlchargement? Ben, tu montes un parti politique, tu prsentes un programme clair qui explique que tu veux faire de la rpression, tu te prsente aux mdia en expliquant quels sont tes objectifs rels, puis une fois lu tu fais passer tes programmes en respectant les instances dmocratiques.

Ici, on a un type qui a cach (quoi que, avec un minimum d'intelligence...) son programme rel, qui s'est fait lire sous prtexte de valeurs qu'il ne respecte pas, qui a menti de faon honte en affirmant tout et son contraire ("je le dis fermement : EDF ne sera pas privatise", puis "Il est vident que pour des raisons de marchs....), a permis  des multinationales de participer aux dbats dmocratiques, et une fois lu a fait passer des lois contraire aux intrts de ses propres lecteurs.

Pourquoi, au nom de quoi, devrait-on respecter les rgles du jeu dmocratique face  des lois qui ont t votes en contredisant toutes les rgles dmocratiques? Ce genre de loi est non dmocratique et non utile au citoyen, les refuser et les combattre est un acte civique et citoyen.




> Mais si on veut plutt dire, "minimiser cet change et faire en sorte que toute infraction dans ce sens fasse objet d'une poursuite", c'est dj plus faisable.


Ben oui, c'est faisable, a s'appelle Acta, Loppsi, Dadsi... ou Hadopi. Mais tu prtends  l'instant tre contre Hadopi, a ne semble pas trs cohrent comme dmarche.




> ANARCHIE


Non, rsistance civique (c'est le terme appropri).
Mais je connais cette manie de taxer d'anarchiste tout qui dnonce des abus de l'autorit. Je vais finir par croire que les anarchistes ont le monopole de l'utilisation neuronale.




> Je crois que tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles.
> Ce que ton pre/grand-pre a fabriqu dans une usine n'appartient qu' l'usine. Le code que tu pourrais faire pour une socit, ne t'appartiens pas davantage.


Grave erreur : le code que tu as produit pour une socit reste ta proprit intellectuelle, mme si tu acceptes d'en cder les droits.
Ensuite, une chanson change sur internet est immatrielle et donc ne peut pas "appartenir"  la socit qui a press le CD.

De plus une chanson tlcharge n'est pas une contrefaon, puisqu'elle est identique  l'original, et ce n'est pas non plus un vol, puisque l'original n'est pas substitu  son propritaire. C'est au plus une "reproduction". Bref, dj le ct "illgal" me semble juridiquement poser problme si on exclut les lois rcentes.




> Je pense qu'on est tous d'accord pour dire que cette loi est nulle. Maintenant, faut-il,  l'inverse, revenir  l'tat initial, et laiss le tlchargement illgal continu sa route


Pas du tout, il faut avoir l'intelligence d'affirmer qu'on ne peut pas interdire l'change priv d'informations multimdia : plus de dlit, plus besoin de loi. Admettre qu'il est utopique et irraliste de punir un tat de fait voulu par le citoyen impose de rendre cet tat de fait lgal, SAUF  vouloir remplacer la dmocratie par autre chose.




> Pour moi, il est important de lutter contre le tlchargement illgal, seulement voil, rien n'est propos. On veut juste supprimer HADOPI


Si tu veux maintenir l'illgalit du tlchargement et de plus vouloir lutter rellement contre lui, tu ne dois pas vouloir supprimer Hadopi, mais tu dois vouloir le renforcer jusqu'au but ultime : ne pouvoir surfer que sur des sites certifis et contrler, interdire le partage de mdia en ligne (Youtube etc), et interdire l'change de pices jointes dans les mails.

Le beurre et l'argent du beurre, a n'existe pas.




> Tu devrais ouvrir le Code de la Proprit Intellectuelle et regarder ce que recouvre exactement le droit d'auteur et ce qu'il ne recouvre pas.


Pour info, j'ai depuis longtemps le rglement de la Sacem et de la Sabam en pdf, et je les ai lus attentivement. Je ne me suis videmment pas content de a, je suis galement les volutions rcentes des lois et les projets en cours.




> Mais bon, c'est sur c'est plus dur  lire que le journal de Mickey


J'apprcie ta faon courtoise d'argumenter.
Sinon:
[Mode rponse du berger  la bergre] Tu devrais aller regarder ce qui se prpare au niveau ACTA. Mais videmment c'est plus dur de faire des recherches que de bouffer les informations "objectives" de TF1 [/Mode rponse du berger  la bergre]

Bref: tu veux un monde bas sur l'argent et tu dfends la mise en place des rpressions actuelles : c'est ton droit, mais j'espre pour toi que tu es suffisamment riche pour faire demain partie de l'lite minoritaire.

A+
Claude

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Le contrle par la peur en somme. Sympathique


C'est un peu le principe de toute loi ou rgle: si tu enfreint une loi (par exemple, tu fais un excs de vitesse ou tu "oublies" de payer tes impts) tu subis une rpression (au sens juridique du terme): on te retire ton permis ou on te colle une majoration. C'est la base de fonctionnement d'un tat de droit: on n'a pas spcialement envie d'enfreindre une loi parce que on a justement pas envie d'aller en prison. Il te reste plus qu' trouver un pays ou c'est permis de faire ce qu'on veut...  ::mouarf::

----------


## sshpcl2

La peur c'est ce qu'on impose, quand la raison na pas sa place  ::aie:: 

Prenons les limites de vitesses celle ci on t cre en 1973 pour les conomies de ptrole ... puis pervertie 

Prenons le plomb dans l'essence, rajouter sans aucun but autre que d'empcher sa duplication facile ... (source : canard enchain) 

se qui va dans le sens du trs bon post de ClaudeBg ... except deux comparaison (40-45 .. ), et la natalit dans les pays du tiers monde  ::aie::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Les impts, ils les ludent en bonne partie, comme toutes les grosses botes.


Tu te bases sur quoi pour dire a? Sur le dernier canard enchan. Parce que bon, quand on voit ce que les grands groupes paient en impts...




> De plus, c'est en grande partie de l'argent qui chappe  la France, puisqu'allant vers des diteurs trangers, donc dficit net concernant la balance commerciale.


Tu devrais ouvrir un manuel de fiscalit  la partie "Territorialit de l'impt sur les bnfices" avant de dire ce genre d'normits.
Si une maison de disques (internationale ou pas) gagne 1 M en France, elle paiera 33.3% de cette somme en France. 




> Le fait est que ces gens ne rendent service  personne (pas mme aux intresss), il se posent simplement en intermdiaires obligatoires.


OK, exige alors la dmolition de tout types de commerces parce qu'ils se posent en intermdiaires obligatoires entre toi et le producteur. Et tant qu' faire, des stations-service parce que ce sont des intermdiaires obligatoires entre les raffineries et toi.




> dans le mme temps on pond des lois destines au contraire  fragiliser les moins riches (recul des pensions, augmentation du temps de travail, et j'en passe).


Fallait rflchir avant et faire des gamins pour financer les retraites. videmment c'est pas la seule raison, mais l'volution de la pyramide dmographique c'est avant tout d aux gens qui font/ne font pas des gamins  ::mouarf:: 




> Loi internationale, Dadvsi? LOL, on ne doit pas habiter sur la mme plante.


Loi sur le copyright = international (et qui ne date pas d'hier).




> Sinon, une loi est majoritairement respecte par les citoyens si ceux-ci la considrent pertinente et juste.


OK, la majorit des citoyens doivent considrer qu'avoir une vitesse en ville limite  50 c'est pas pertinent et juste. On fait quoi, on supprime la limite de vitesse en ville? ::roll:: 




> En 40/45 ceux qui respectaient certaines lois me semblaient moins honorables que ceux qui refusaient,  leurs risques, de les appliquer.


Ahhh, la loi Godwin, enfin!




> Enfin, "dmocratie" signifie "pouvoir du peuple". Dans une dmocratie indirecte on vote pour des lus senss reprsenter les intrts du peuple


Il te reste plus qu' trouver un pays o ce modle est 100% appliqu.




> On ne peut pas  la fois hurler qu'on est en dmocratie, tout en niant le droit du peuple  refuser une loi ou une orientation politique: c'est inconciliable.


Pousse la logique plus loin: on est pas content d'une loi, on descend dans la rue avec des armes et on renverse le pouvoir. Tu vois pas l'absurdit de ta pense?




> Il y a quelques temps, Chirac disait : "le peuple est descendu dans la rue pour dire qu'il n'est pas content, mais ce n'est pas la rue qui dcide". Dire a, c'est dire "nous ne sommes pas une dmocratie".


Dmocratie ne veut pas dire "joyeux bordel o n'importe quel pquenot de base dcide qu'il peut ne pas appliquer une loi parce que a le botte".




> J'ai quand mme l'impression que ce qui est grave, c'est que la majorit des gens a oubli ce qu'une dmocratie doit tre en ralit


*Montres-moi un pays o ce modle existe rellement.*




> De 1, en France ce n'est plus vrai, puisque 99% des CD et DVD contiennent des mcanismes de protection, et que la loi franaise interdit maintenant toute tentative de contournement de ces mcanismes.


C'est effectivement un problme, mais si tu fais a, c'est moins grave que si tu fais de la contrefaon.




> De 2, si je fais une copie prive, c'est parce que je ne dsire pas acheter l'original, c'est clair.


Dans ce cas c'est de la contrefaon, pas une copie prive. La loi est claire l-dessus.




> distribution de photocopies aux lves  condition de leur fournir galement le livre d'o est tir la photocopie


Et la photocopie sauvage est un NORME problme dans les tablissements scolaires. D'o le petit signe "Danger le photocopillage tue le livre" sur les manuels scolaires.




> En Belgique tu peux parfaitement louer un CD et en faire une copie, puis rapporter le CD et conserver la copie, en toute lgalit.


Tu aurais le texte de loi correspondant? 




> j'ai un ami coiffeur (qui ne fait pas payer l'entre, LOL) qui s'est reu une amende pour le moins sale, suite  un contrle, pour motif qu'on entendait sa radio (branche dans sa cuisine) dans sa salle d'attente


Oui, un commerant n'a pas le droit de faire a. Parce que certes il ne paie pas l'entre, mais il paie ses services.




> J'ai t DJ des annes, et mme les soires  entre gratuite sont soumises  perception de droits d'auteur


Parce que tu fais payer les boissons et pas l'entre. Mais par exemple, il y a des gens qui ont organis une reprsentation d'une comdie musicale connue  l'cole  l'poque. Ils ont demand l'autorisation des ayants-droit, et l'entre tant gratuite (et aucun service payant tant propos sur la place), ils ont eu le droit de faire cette reprsentation  titre gratuit.




> Ben, c'est pareil, non? Sauf si tu as mal compris ce qu'est une dmocratie :
> La loi, c'est le citoyen qui la fait, et il me semble que le message du citoyen, vu les forums et les protestations en tout genre, c'est quand mme "a suffit".


Le citoyen fait la loi dans *les urnes*, quand il vote. Ou lors d'un referendum sinon. C'est tout.




> Quand la loi est dcide par une lite (lue ou non, et encore il faut voir comment elle a t lue, par manipulation mdiatique) contre les intrts du peuple (au sens large), alors ce n'est pas une loi dmocratique : c'est une dictature ou une technocratie, au choix.


Pour la 3e fois, trouves-moi un pays vraiment "dmocratique" alors.





> Tu achtes les phrases que tu cites?


Mais ouvre le Code de la Proprit Intellectuelle! Tu peux faire des citations sans rien payer, c'est expressment indiqu dans le CPI.




> Pourquoi devrai-je acheter une information multimdia?


Et pourquoi je dois acheter une bagnole si je peux la chourer? Les constructeurs automobiles sont dj suffisamment riches, non?  ::roll:: 




> en partie avec la publicit (que je subis, et donc que je paye, sauf  affirmer que la publicit ne sert  rien et n'influence personne)


Contre-exemple: l je subis tes propos, et pourtant je te paie pas pour les couter (et heureusement d'ailleurs  ::mouarf:: )




> C'est diffrent parce qu'on a voulu que ce soit diffrent. Dans la ralit et l'histoire, les droits d'auteur (proprit intellectuelle) taient destins  assurer une juste rmunration pour un travail intellectuel fourni: c'est donc bel et bien un salaire  l'origine


C'est une RENTE ou une REDEVANCE, pas un SALAIRE. Nuance.




> Je dis, moi : Si le chanteur veut des sous, qu'il chante, point-barre.


Bah il fait quoi le chanteur  ton avis?  :8O: 




> Si on y voit une diffrence, c'est qu'on fait des distinctions de "classes" dans la socit, tout le monde n'tant plus gal face au travail.


Tu confonds "classe" et "type de rmunration", a n'a rien  voir.





> Je me permets de te rappeler qu' l'assemble nationale o tait dcide l'adoption de la loi Dadvsi, Sony et la Fnac avaient envoy chacun un reprsentant pour participer aux dbats (bonjour la dmocratie, soit dit en passant).


C'est le droit des principaux protagonistes concerns par la loi d'envoyer ses reprsentants s'exprimer pendant un projet de loi. C'est a justement la dmocratie. Et par exemple, des associations se sont exprimes devant l'assemble pour certains projets de lois. C'est la base. Certes a reste limit, la concertation devant plutt se faire lors de la phase d'tude du projet de loi, mais a existe.




> Concernant les diteurs, le problme est qu'ils s'arrangent pour devenir incontournables


Au contraire, ils sont de plus en plus contournables.




> j'ai quand mme le sentiment que ces socits :
> 
> 1) Ne font pas prioritairement leur chiffre d'affaire en France


Le march franais est le 5e march mondial d'aprs l'IFPI. Vu qu'en termes de population, la France c'est pas les USA ou la Chine, c'est pas trop mal encore.




> 2) Ne sont pas vraiment au bord de la faillite.


Regarde mon post sur les chiffres d'Universal Music Group qui affiche un magnifique 0,44% de rentabilit. T'appelles a une activit rentable?  ::roll:: 




> Si toi tu trouves que c'est justifi, c'est ton droit, mais avant de sortir une loi, encore faudrait-il s'assurer que tu reprsentes la majorit des citoyens :  voir les ractions sur le net, a ne semble pas gagn.


Parce que bien sr, les gens braillant sur le Net reprsente un chantillon reprsentatif de la France. C'est comme en 2007: tout le Net gueulait contre Sarko et il a t lu au 2e tour, pourquoi  ton avis  ::mouarf:: 




> Je m'tonne que, frquentant un forum ddi  l'entraide sans contrepartie et au partage gratuit de documents et de logiciels, tu prnes clairement contre le gratuit. J'cris des logiciels gratuits et des cours gratuits et je veux pouvoir continuer  proposer et  recevoir du gratuit sans qu'on ne me reproche par lois interposes de concurrencer du payant.


On te le reprochera pas, parce que tu ne propose pas un logiciel payant crit par quelqu'un d'autre  titre gratuit. Nuance.




> Du reste, dj dans le monde "rel" le gratuit est souvent considr comme "travail au noir".


C'est absolument pas la mme chose du point de vue du droit fiscal.




> Je vois mal le rapport. Celui qui veut vendre des produits peut les vendre, a ne me drange pas.


Sauf qu'en prenant gratuitement ce qu'il voulait vendre tu l'empche de vivre de son activit. C'est aussi simple que a.




> sauf que lorsque a devient un tel phnomne de socit (par manipulation) que tes enfants veulent acheter "comme leurs copains", tu te retrouves bern et "forc" par des moyens indirects.


Ben si t'as pas capable d'duquer tes propres gamins dans le bon sens, je te plains...




> Les statistiques sont faites pour celui qui les paye, et de la faon dicte par celui qui les paye, et les conclusions tires par celui qui paye. Croire  l'impartialit des statistiques est signe d'une grande candeur.


Pour les croyances, adresses-toi  l'glise. Oui, les statistiques sont fiables dans l'intervalle de confiance si tu sais comment ce chiffre a t calcul. C'est l-dessus qu'il y a des manipulations parfois dans la presse, mais si tu prends l'tude source et que t'as pas taill tes cours de stats  l'cole, tu peux gnralement retrouver tes petits.




> Un minimum de bon sens indique que les gens ont un budget "loisir". S'ils tlchargent gratuitement, c'est EN PLUS de leur budget loisir, qui est de toutes faons dpens.


Donc en gros ils vivent au-dessus de leurs moyens et on voudrait les y encourager? Super...




> Pour info, j'ai depuis longtemps le rglement de la Sacem et de la Sabam en pdf, et je les ai lus attentivement. Je ne me suis videmment pas content de a, je suis galement les volutions rcentes des lois et les projets en cours.


Tu devrais commencer par le CPI et quelques bouquins de sociologie, parce que vu ce que tu racontes, je peux lgitimement en douter...





> [Mode rponse du berger  la bergre] Tu devrais aller regarder ce qui se prpare au niveau ACTA. Mais videmment c'est plus dur de faire des recherches que de bouffer les informations "objectives" de TF1 [/Mode rponse du berger  la bergre]


J'ai pas de tl et a fait ~10 ans que je la regardes plus, rat.

----------


## ClaudeBg

> except deux comparaison (40-45 .. ), et la natalit dans les pays du tiers monde


Petites prcisions  :;): 

Pour 40/45, ce n'est pas une comparaison, c'est juste un exemple extrme pour montrer que respect des lois n'est pas obligatoirement synonyme de civisme et d'honntet, c'est bien plus subtil surtout si les lois ne sont moralement pas dfendables. 

Pour la natalit dans les pays du tiers-monde, je n'ai pas parl de a. J'ai juste dit que plusieurs grosses socits multinationales investissaient massivement en bourse en nuisant aux intrts des pays du tiers-monde. Exemple simple : les spculations massives sur les crales, qui ont comme rsultat la flambe artificielle des prix et donc la mort de millions d'enfants (je n'avais pas dvelopp car c'est hors-sujet, mon but tait juste de dire au passage que ces multinationales taient loin d'tre de simples cratrices d'emplois bnfiques  l'Humanit, comme a semblait tre sous-entendu).

A+
Claude

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Prenons les limites de vitesses celle ci on t cre en 1973 pour les conomies de ptrole ... puis pervertie


Pour la vitesse de circulation en ville? a m'tonnerait fort, il me semble que le code de 1954 avait dj cette notion. Il va falloir vrifier.




> Prenons le plomb dans l'essence, rajouter sans aucun but autre que d'empcher sa duplication facile ... (source : canard enchain)


All! Tu veux pas arrter de lire des conneries de journalistes (surtout d'un torchon comme Canard Enchain) et ouvrir un bouquin de chimie pour savoir  quoi servait le plomb dans l'essence?
(Indication: augmentation de l'indice d'octane)




> se qui va dans le sens du trs bon post de ClaudeBg


Si tu appelles ce post d'un gars habitant dans un pays idalis d'elfes et d'ours Gummy un bon post, je te plains sincrement...  ::(:

----------


## maxwell302

> C'est un peu le principe de toute loi ou rgle: si tu enfreint une loi (par exemple, tu fais un excs de vitesse ou tu "oublies" de payer tes impts) tu subis une rpression (au sens juridique du terme): on te retire ton permis ou on te colle une majoration. C'est la base de fonctionnement d'un tat de droit: on n'a pas spcialement envie d'enfreindre une loi parce que on a justement pas envie d'aller en prison. Il te reste plus qu' trouver un pays ou c'est permis de faire ce qu'on veut...


Et la pdagogie?

Et l'intrt commun? Pour reprendre l'exemple de l'excs de vitesse, si on respecte (globalement) les limitations c'est pour viter de se prendre un PV, d'accord, mais c'est aussi pour viter d'avoir ou de provoquer un accident.
C'est dans notre intrt.

Dans le cas Hadopi, de la rpression, pas de pdagogie, pas d'intrt pour le citoyen, une loi de rpublique bananire.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Dans le cas Hadopi, de la rpression, pas de pdagogie, pas d'intrt pour le citoyen, une loi de rpublique bananire.


Pour la 756e fois: *je suis d'accord avec toi que la loi HADOPI a t mal conue et qu'elle est difficilement applicable. Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'il faut baisser les bras et laisser les tlchargements de contenu protg par le droit d'auteur dans l'tat actuel des choses.* Je vois pas comment je peux tre plus clair.




> Pour reprendre l'exemple de l'excs de vitesse, si on respecte (globalement) les limitations c'est pour viter de se prendre un PV, d'accord, mais c'est aussi pour viter d'avoir ou de provoquer un accident.
> C'est dans notre intrt.


Ben l tu respecte le droit d'auteur, c'est pour que l'auteur d'une oeuvre (je rappelle que le copyright n'est pas limit  Lady Gaga et Twilight) puisse vivre de sa rmunration.

----------


## Rayek

On va prendre en exemple le cd suivant et vous allez me dire qu'ils ont beaucoup  dpenser en pub, enregistrement etc ... pour qu'il reste  16 (12 chez un autre vendeur) et  15 en tlchargement ...  ::roll:: 

L'conomie, ca volue constament non ?
Pourquoi le modle conomique des majors ne devrait il pas voluer ?

----------


## Michel Rotta

Je ne vais pas citer tous les passages, ces long messages finissent par tre plus assommant que certains romans lu lors de mon adolescence... 

Reste que deux passages me font plus particulirement titiller.



> Tu achtes les phrases que tu cites? Pourquoi devrai-je acheter une information multimdia? C'est de la culture, et l'auteur original a dj largement t rtribu par la collectivit sous diverses formes.


Pour ce qui est de la citation, le code de la proprit prvoir le droit de citer une uvre, sans avoir  en reverser des droits, a condition de prciser l'origine de la citation (gnralement nom de l'auteur et de l'uvre). Ceci est limit (tu ne peux citer toutes l'uvre) en taille, mais pas en support.

J'imagine les copies de philosophie sans citation ! Un vrai dsastre au niveau du bac l'anne suivante.

Donc, la citation est explicitement autorise dans le code de la proprit intellectuel (article L122-5 et/ou L122-10)





> De plus une chanson tlcharge n'est pas une contrefaon, puisqu'elle est identique  l'original, et ce n'est pas non plus un vol, puisque l'original n'est pas substitu  son propritaire. C'est au plus une "reproduction". Bref, dj le ct "illgal" me semble juridiquement poser problme si on exclut les lois rcentes.


L, je trouve que ton interprtation des textes est pour le moins audacieuse, mme si l'on met de ct la loi Hadopi. 

Si tu considres qu'une chanson tlcharge est conforme  l'uvre original, c'est le principale argument de ta dmonstration, cela est, en ralit, rarement le cas. En effet, tous dpend de la source. 

Si la source est un CD, la chanson transforme en mp3 va perdre une partie des informations d'origines, elle sera donc dgrade, donc modifie, donc contrefaite...

Si la source est un fichier tlcharg, protg, dprotg. L aussi, il y a modification de l'original, et, toujours suivant ta dfinition, il y a contrefaon. 

En fait, on en serait limit  des ventes de mp3 non protg qui seraient redistribues par aprs, ce qui, convenons en, ne constitue pas la majorit des fichiers trouvs en tlchargement.

----------


## Michel Rotta

> Pourquoi le modle conomique des majors ne devrait il pas voluer ?


Il ne peut pas voluer. Il n'est pas possible de luter contre un modle conomique concurrent qui fourni les mmes produits que toi gratuitement. (le cas du tlchargement). 

Et dans le cas d'une licence global, l'intrt des majors s'en trouve largement diminu, leur modle conomique n'as plus d'intrt pour l'artiste qui va toucher directement les redevances des tlchargements. 

En fait, pour le bien de tous, il faut qu'elles acceptent de mourir sans faire trop de vagues, mais c'est mal parti pour l'instant.

----------


## sshpcl2

::ccool:: effectivement grafim ca augmente l'indice d'octane : 

Lead was added to gasoline in the 1920s to reduce engine knock and enable engineers to design cars with higher compression in the cylinders, permitting greater power and efficiency. Other octane boosters that early car designers experimented with included ethyl alcohol, also known as ethanol or grain alcohol. Because ethanol is plentiful and easy to make, however, it was rejected by corporate titans at General Motors and duPont, who needed an additive they could control and profit from -like tetraethyl lead (TEL), which could be patented. (In 1920 duPont controlled 35.8% of GM stock.) And so, despite its manifest dangers and unsuitability for internal combustion engines, TEL became the standard octane booster in gasoline. Among its foremost promoters were Alfred P. Sloan and Charles Kettering of General Motors, remembered today for having founded the prestigious Sloan-Kettering Cancer Center

source : http://www.lead.org.au/lanv8n1/l8v1-3.html

evidement il faut prendre ca avec des pincettes bien sur ...  ::aie:: 

tout ca pour dire qu'il ya deux grille de lecture .. et la la comparaison avec hadopi est tire par les cheveux, mais qu'une industrie du disque et pour moi une aberration puisque la musique est sens tre d'abord une passion pas un march ni un travail..

quand aux post de ClaudeBg j'aime le ton c'est purement subjectif  ::ccool::

----------


## Marc_27

> Il ne peut pas voluer. Il n'est pas possible de luter contre un modle conomique concurrent qui fourni les mmes produits que toi gratuitement. (le cas du tlchargement). 
> 
> Et dans le cas d'une licence global, l'intrt des majors s'en trouve largement diminu, leur modle conomique n'as plus d'intrt pour l'artiste qui va toucher directement les redevances des tlchargements. 
> 
> En fait, pour le bien de tous, il faut qu'elles acceptent de mourir sans faire trop de vagues, mais c'est mal parti pour l'instant.


Comme plusieurs ici on dj dit:
La culture existait beaucoup avant les majors, les ayant-droits et tout ce lobby. Au lieu d'au moins essayer de s'adapter (parce que je pense qu'il y a des gens pour tout: acheter des disques, tlcharger gratos, tlcharger pas gratos, etc...), ils essayent de tuer leur plus grand publique (les gens que achetent plus des disques, malgr le fait qu'ils tlchargent quelques disques aussi).

La seule conclusion: ils vont disparaitre, beaucoup des gens vont tre prjudiqus par des lois absurdes que vont finir aussi pour disparaitre. 

Vous pouvez ne pas tre d'accord, M. grafikm_fr, Damn78, mais c'est a que va ce passer, sauf s'ils changent leur atitude. Si c'est bon ou pas pour la culture je ne peux pas dire, mais c'est la realit...

Au moins a sert  montrer plus clairement comment fonctione les gouvernements, quels sont leurs motivations...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Vous pouvez ne pas tre d'accord, M. grafikm_fr, _Louis Griffont_, Damn78, mais c'est a que va ce passer, sauf s'ils changent leur atitude.


Merci de ne pas me citer, c'est insultant et je n'ai pas le droit de rpondre !

----------


## Benoit_Durand

> Tu te bases sur quoi pour dire a? Sur le dernier canard enchan. Parce que bon, quand on voit ce que les grands groupes paient en impts...
> 
> 
> Tu devrais ouvrir un manuel de fiscalit  la partie "Territorialit de l'impt sur les bnfices" avant de dire ce genre d'normits.
> Si une maison de disques (internationale ou pas) gagne 1 M en France, elle paiera 33.3% de cette somme en France.


Voici qques articles sur le sujet : 
http://www.francesoir.fr/economie/co...-l-impot.54385
http://info.france2.fr/economie/les-...-65804183.html

pas mal d'articles similaires dans google actualit

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Voici qques articles sur le sujet : 
> http://www.francesoir.fr/economie/co...-l-impot.54385
> http://info.france2.fr/economie/les-...-65804183.html


Ouiiin, mais pourquoi on me link de la bouse de journaliste qui se dmonte en 2 secondes, c'est mme pas drle...  ::cry:: 

Le deuxime article tant vague (il ne fait que dire que "Grce  plusieurs niches fiscales...".), je me concentre sur le premier.

En gros, cet article identifie quatre sources de rduction des impts pour les grandes entreprises:

*1)* 




> La principale niche est la possibilit de rduire ses impts du montant de ses pertes antrieures.


Bah oui, a s'appelle le report en arrire des dficits et a existe dans la plupart des pays dont le gouvernement a plus de 2 neurones. Parce que si une entreprise a eu des pertes pendant une anne (voire plusieurs), on va pas la plomber avec de l'IS ds sa sortie de crise. En Allemagne, le mcanisme est exactement identique  quelques broutilles prs.




> Do la rduction dimpt de 1,1 milliard deuros inscrite par la Socit gnrale, aprs la perte de 4,9 milliards cause par Jrme Kerviel


L, le journaliste a tout simplement rien compris. Le 1,1 Milliard tait une remboursement au titre d'un trop peru d'impt sur les socits de 2007, ce qui n'est pas du tout la mme chose. Mais bon, c'est un journaliste, que voulez-vous  ::roll:: 

*2) dductibilit des intrts demprunts*

News at 11: a marche aussi pour les particuliers. a a toujours march lorsqu'on achte un appartement  louer, a a march pendant un moment sur la rsidence principale (mais a va bientt tre supprim, rduction des niches fiscales oblige).

*3) Crdit d'impt recherche* 
La, je reste tout simplement sans voix. En effet, quelle ide de la plupart des grands groupes de faire de la R&D. Bien videmment, Renault ne devrait pas faire de R&D sur sa nouvelle bagnole, Airbus de R&D sur le prochain Airbus et FT de R&D sur la prochaine gnration de son rseau. On devrait tout acheter aux Chinois et aux Amricains et tre peinards...  ::roll:: 

*4) Transfert de marge* 




> Mais lessentiel de loptimisation fiscale rside, pour les multinationales, dans la possibilit de faire apparatre les profits dans les pays o ils sont le moins imposs. Il suffit de jouer sur les prix dachats internes entre les filiales trangres et la maison mre.


a doit tre pour a qu'une lgislation europenne a t vote dans ce sens et que des rgles encore plus prcises vont tre applique dans ce sens en France  partir de Janvier 2011 (et a veut pas dire que des rgles n'existaient pas avant, elles ont t renforces).

Maintenant, tout groupe de plus de 400 M de CA doit pondre un gros doc qui justifie des montants des transferts les plus importants entre entits du groupe et justifier que le montant de ces transactions est conforme au principe de pleine concurrence. J'en sais quelque chose puisque j'ai pass une partie de cette anne  en crire un  ::mrgreen::  Donc quand un journaliste crit ce genre de trucs, a me fait doublement marrer.




> Les gouvernements auraient pu mieux encadrer ces pratiques, faute de les empcher. Mais, en dpit des dclarations officielles, ils ont toujours ferm les yeux.


Sans commentaire, cf. ma remarque sur la lgislation europenne unique.

Bref, article qui vaut rien et dont l'auteur est fch avec la fiscalit. Poubelle.

----------


## ClaudeBg

Bon, c'est long mais j'ai t beaucoup interpell, dsol.




> Tu te bases sur quoi pour dire a? Sur le dernier canard enchan. Parce que bon, quand on voit ce que les grands groupes paient en impts


Mieux vaut lire le Canard enchan que de croire le JT de TF1 :  chacun ses rfrences.

Curieux, quand mme, cette faon d'argumenter qui finit par m'obliger  devenir caustique. Pas moyen d'argumenter sur les faits plutt que sur les personnes?




> Tu devrais ouvrir un manuel de fiscalit  la partie "Territorialit de l'impt sur les bnfices" avant de dire ce genre d'normits.
> Si une maison de disques (internationale ou pas) gagne 1 M en France, elle paiera 33.3% de cette somme en France.


Tu devrais rflchir  la faon dont fonctionne le capitalisme  l'chelle d'un pays, et notamment la balance commerciale :

- Tout argent vers par un citoyen  un autre citoyen reste de l'argent national et ne pnalise pas l'tat (donc le citoyen)
- Tout argent vers par un citoyen vers l'extrieur de son pays est de l'argent qui chappe  l'tat national et donc cause une perte au niveau global.

Si donc ta socit gagnait 1 M en France et qu'elle en reversait 33%, selon tes dires, a veut dire en fait que les citoyens auront vers 33% de leur budget loisir en France et fait cadeau de 66% de ces revenus vers l'tranger (perte sche pour la nation, et donc pour le citoyen). Tout a pour quoi? Ben pour rien puisqu'on parle de duplication d'oeuvres originales immatrielles.

Dit crment : pour chaque citoyen qui va tlcharger "lgalement", la France versera 66% du montant du tlchargement (des octets, rien de physiquement vendable, ngociable, ou revendable)  un pays "adverse" (puisque combat conomique entre pays). Si le tlchargement n'est pas condamn, 0% chappe  la France, sans aucun prjudice pour personne SAUF pour le pays tiers (a t'intresse de financer les USA ou le Japon? Surtout que eux ne comptent pas te renvoyer l'ascenseur, ils sont contre ces lois).




> OK, exige alors la dmolition de tout types de commerces parce qu'ils se posent en intermdiaires obligatoires entre toi et le producteur. Et tant qu' faire, des stations-service parce que ce sont des intermdiaires obligatoires entre les raffineries et toi.


Un distributeur qui te permet l'accs  un bien matriel a l'utilit de te distribuer le produit. Quand tu copies un contenu multimdia d'un particulier vers un autre particulier, tu n'as aucun besoin d'un distributeur.
Et puisque tu argumentes "march", jusqu' preuve du contraire un distributeur n'existe que si les gens veulent qu'un produit soit distribu, et non impos par une loi surveillant ce qu'ils font. J'ai encore le droit d'acheter un produit  la ferme sans payer la commission de la grande surface que je court-circuite.




> Ahhh, la loi Godwin, enfin!


Eh oui. Toujours cite indfiniment (comme le terme anarchiste) par ceux qui n'ont rien  argumenter de concret. Ds qu'on donne des exemples concrets d'o mnent les drives d'un empitement sur les liberts, quelqu'un de bien intentionn croit rappel que c'est dplac et qu'il s'agit d'un autre sujet. Parler de l'Histoire au cours d'Histoire, dtach de tout contexte actuel est toujours bien vu (parat que a vite de recommencer les mmes erreurs, j'ai du louper un pisode). Par contre, citez un exemple dans une discussion concrte sur un sujet concret, et hop, point Godwin, ou anarchie. Moi je pense plutt "petite piqure de rappel historique et libert d'expression". On t'a tellement conditionn  ne plus rflchir que tu finis par trouver dplacs ceux qui critiquent ce qui ne va pas. Tu en arrives doucement  l'auto-censure, qui est la censure la plus extrme et la plus efficace.




> Fallait rflchir avant et faire des gamins pour financer les retraites. videmment c'est pas la seule raison, mais l'volution de la pyramide dmographique c'est avant tout d aux gens qui font/ne font pas des gamins


Coup dans l'eau : j'ai 4 enfants.
Sinon, tu reprends de faon ultra-simpliste les "arguments" de ton pote sarko. Si tu veux driver l-dessus, quelques remarques :

- Reculer l'ge de la retraite pour rsoudre le problme des retraites = considrer que reculer l'ge de la retraite quivaut  travailler plus. Ca semble vident pour un esprit simpliste, mais c'est oublier que ce n'est vrai que si la quantit de travail augmente dans les mmes proportions. Or, je vois mal en quoi obliger quelqu'un  travailler plus tard va augmenter l'offre de travail disponible (moralit, si un vieux travaille, ce sera  la place d'un jeune)

- Si on augmente la dmographie pour financer les retraites, c'est du mme principe : a quivaut  affirmer qu'en augmentant le nombre de citoyens on augmente le nombre d'heures de travail disponible dans les mmes proportions. C'est compltement loufoque et montre une absence de rflexion : si c'est pour avoir plus d'enfants et qu'ils se retrouvent chmeurs, je vois mal en quoi a rsout le problme des pensions : c'est du raisonnement primaire distill par TF1 et Cie (je prends TF1 par pur exemple symbolique).

- Si on augmente la dmographie, on augmente la pression sur les ressources, et donc on augmente leur cot et on diminue leur disponibilit. Etant donn que la France (puisqu'on parle de la France) n'a aucune ressource naturelle, a veut dire plus de dpenses publiques (la fameuse balance commerciale) et moins d'argent pour les retraites.

- Si changer la pyramide dmographique franaise permettait de rsoudre le problme des pensions, il suffirait d'ouvrir les vannes de l'immigration (inutile d'attendre les enfants franais, on peut en avoir d'autres tout de suite en ge de travailler). Mais tiens, curieux, sarko veut justement fermer le robinet, comme quoi ce qu'il dit d'un ct il l'infirme de l'autre, et que rien de ce qu'il dit ne tient la route si on rflchit un temps soit peu.




> Il te reste plus qu' trouver un pays o ce modle est 100% appliqu.


Non, il ne reste plus qu' militer pour que ce modle soit appliqu dans le pays o je vis. Etre content ou partir, c'est le slogan de Sarko, a ne te drange pas de le ressortir  toutes les sauces?




> Loi sur le copyright = international (et qui ne date pas d'hier).


Dsol mais aucune loi internationale n'interdit la copie d'oeuvres multimdia  usage priv. Renseigne-toi avant de sortir des prtendues vrits non vrifies. Si tu veux le texte belge, je te le copie/colle. Sans compter que je n'ai vu trace nulle part d'un gouvernement mondial (du moins, pas encore).




> OK, la majorit des citoyens doivent considrer qu'avoir une vitesse en ville limite  50 c'est pas pertinent et juste. On fait quoi, on supprime la limite de vitesse en ville?


1) Ce genre de loi a une contrepartie en terme de protection des plus faibles au niveau de leur intgrit physique, ce n'est pas le cas de Hadopi qui ne vise que des conventions financires sans aucun intrt public.

2) Moi je suis pour la limitation  50 (que je respecte) et je suis pour la diminution drastique de la puissance des vhicules. Donc, pour le moins, tout le monde n'est pas d'accord et je vois peu de mouvements de raction contre les limitations de vitesse en ville comparativement aux ractions contre Hadopi: c'est d'une toute autre nature.




> Pousse la logique plus loin: on est pas content d'une loi, on descend dans la rue avec des armes et on renverse le pouvoir. Tu vois pas l'absurdit de ta pense?


Tu ne vois pas l'absurdit de tes caricatures?
Il y a besoin de descendre arm dans une dmocratie pour renverser le pouvoir? On descend, on dit "pas d'accord"', et tout pouvoir dmocratique doit s'effacer de fait et provoquer de nouvelles lections s'il ne peut ni changer d'avis ni rsoudre la crise.

Tu ne comprends pas non plus l'absurdit de ta pense si tu prtends habiter dans une dmocratie o le peuple n'est pas aux commandes?
C'est quoi une dmocratie? Un tat o des technocrates sont lus sans aucun compte  rendre  la population? Si c'est a, pas vraiment la peine d'aller donner des leons aux Chinois.




> Dmocratie ne veut pas dire "joyeux bordel o n'importe quel pquenot de base dcide qu'il peut ne pas appliquer une loi parce que a le botte".


Le terme "dmocratie" ne s'interprte pas  sa sauce. Ca veut dire littralement "pouvoir du peuple" (racines grecques) 
C'est un rgime dans lequel le peuple est souverain.

La dmocratie dont nous dpendons est une dmocratie indirecte, dite "reprsentative" : on vote *sur base d'un programme* pour des lus qui prennent *en notre nom* des dcisions *qui nous reprsentent et qui dfendent nos intrts*.

Si on parle d'autre chose, on parle soit de dictature soit de technocratie.
En aucun cas on ne vote pour donner un chque en blanc  une espce de dictateur qui prend des dcisions servant ses intrts personnels au dtriment de ses citoyens.




> Dans ce cas c'est de la contrefaon, pas une copie prive. La loi est claire l-dessus.


Dsol, mais pour des gens prtendant sans arrt que les autres ne comprennent rien, vous donnez dans l'erreur continuelle, issue des machines  penser mdiatiques. La contrefaon implique l'ide d'imiter un produit en laissant entendre qu'il s'agit de l'original. Rien de tout a ici, c'est juste une duplication (sauf pour la loi franaise). La copie d'un CD  usage priv n'est pas plus de la contrefaon que lorsqu'on fait une photocopie d'un document ou d'un texte.




> Et la photocopie sauvage est un NORME problme dans les tablissements scolaires. D'o le petit signe "Danger le photocopillage tue le livre" sur les manuels scolaires.


Un problme pour qui?

Le "photocopillage" permet aux coles de joindre les deux bouts avec les subsides ridicules qu'on leur accorde.
Plus de photocopies = 
- Soit augmentation drastique des impts pour refinancer l'enseignement
- Soit la fin de l'enseignement obligatoire et gratuit, remplac par un 
enseignement priv " la carte".

Ca te dit?

Quant aux livres destins  l'enseignement, permets-moi de penser qu'il est assez simple de trouver des volontaires pour produire des ouvrages de qualit en tlchargement gratuit, et ce sur pratiquement n'importe quel sujet.




> Montres-moi un pays o ce modle existe rellement.


Il existait encore un peu partout il y a peu de temps, la drive actuelle est assez rcente et dcoule par exemple de la privatisation des mdia.
Sinon, lorsqu'il n'existera plus qu'un seul systme, impos par la force, le systme capitaliste, tu pourras prtendre que ce systme est parfait en demandant "cite-moi un pays o le systme capitaliste/libral n'est pas appliqu". Curieuse faon de raisonner pour l'habitant d'un pays qui a eu quand mme longtemps vocation  reprsenter la libert et les droits de l'Homme. 

Savoir que la vraie dmocratie disparat partout suffit  te convaincre que c'est invitable et qu'il faut s'en contenter? Pas moi, dsol.




> C'est effectivement un problme, mais si tu fais a, c'est moins grave que si tu fais de la contrefaon.


Alors je dis moi que tu as une moralit  deux vitesses : il est moins grave selon toi d'enfreindre une loi concernant la copie  usage priv que d'enfreindre une loi destine  viter que tu ne ralises une copie  usage priv. Sans compter que tu utilises le terme "contrefaon" de faon inapproprie, il n'y a aucune trace de contrefaon dans le sujet abord.




> Tu aurais le texte de loi correspondant?


Aucun problme. 




> Article 22.
>  1er. Lorsque l'oeuvre a t licitement publie, l'auteur ne peut interdire:
> 
> 2 la reproduction et la communication au public de l'oeuvre expose dans un lieu accessible au public, lorsque le but de la reproduction ou de la communication au public n'est pas l'oeuvre elle mme;
> 
> 5 la reproduction sur tout support autre que sur papier ou support similaire, d'oeuvres, effectue dans le cercle de famille et rserve  celui-ci;


Tiens, je vais mme faire mieux, je vais te donner le rglement de la Sacem (franaise) de 2004 :




> Article L 122-5 : Lorsque l'oeuvre a t divulgue, l'auteur ne peut interdire :
> 
> 2/ Les copies ou reproductions strictement rserves  l'usage priv du copiste et non destines  une utilisation collective,  l' exception des copies des oeuvres d'art destines  tre utilises pour des fins identiques  celles pour lesquelles l'oeuvre originale a t cre et des copies d'un logiciel autres que la copie de sauvegarde tablie dans les conditions prvues au II de l'article L 122-6-1 ainsi que des copies ou reproduction dune base de donnes lectronique;


Donc, en France en 2004 : autorisation de copie prive. L'obligation de disposer de l'original ne concerne QUE les logiciels et non les musiques.

Eh oui, des millions de gens ont gob les "infos" faites sur certains sites et dans certains mdia comme quoi on ne pouvait copier un CD que si on avait l'original : dsol, mais tu t'es fait rouler dans la farine, pendant que moi je me suis fait ma mdiathque en copiant  usage priv en toute lgalit.




> Parce que tu fais payer les boissons et pas l'entre. Mais par exemple, il y a des gens qui ont organis une reprsentation d'une comdie musicale connue  l'cole  l'poque. Ils ont demand l'autorisation des ayants-droit, et l'entre tant gratuite (et aucun service payant tant propos sur la place), ils ont eu le droit de faire cette reprsentation  titre gratuit.


Je note : ils ont demand l'autorisation des ayants-droits. Et donc sans cet accord c'tait interdit. L'cole primaire de mon dernier enfant s'est vue l'anne dernire refuser une partie d'un spectacle parce que les enfants chantaient un air dont on n'a pas pu avoir les droits : La Sabam est venue  l'cole et a interdit le spectacle, sauf  verser un montant consquent pour l'cole (je parle d'enfants de 10 ans chantant une chanson  destination de leurs parents). C'est vers a qu'on va, a te botte?




> Le citoyen fait la loi dans les urnes, quand il vote. Ou lors d'un referendum sinon. C'est tout.


Vision tronque et restreinte de ce qu'est une dmocratie reprsentative. Ca, c'est valable uniquement  condition que l'lu continue durant son mandat  servir les intrts de ses citoyens. S'il ne le fait pas, c'est une rupture de contrat et on peut le virer. Du reste, en Belgique c'est bien loin d'tre parfait, mais virer des gouvernements qui prennent des dcisions non souhaites par le citoyen est relativement courant.




> Pour la 3e fois, trouves-moi un pays vraiment "dmocratique" alors.


Dsol mais je ne peux pas rpondre trois fois  la mme question avant mme de l'avoir lue. J'ai rpondu.




> Mais ouvre le Code de la Proprit Intellectuelle! Tu peux faire des citations sans rien payer, c'est expressment indiqu dans le CPI


Pour l'instant (et encore, il doit s'agir de courtes citations dans un but d'exemple), mais pas dans l'optique Hadopi. Va voir ce qui se prpare avec Acta.




> Et pourquoi je dois acheter une bagnole si je peux la chourer? Les constructeurs automobiles sont dj suffisamment riches, non?


De nouveau tu tombes dans la parodie en utilisant des termes inappropris.
Un vol consiste  s'approprier le bien (matriel) de quelqu'un et de l'en dpossder

Quand je tlcharge, je ne vole rien  personne puisque je ne substitue pas l'original mais que je le duplique. Il est ais de comprendre que le prjudice d'un vol est rel et chiffrable, mais que le "prjudice" d'une duplication ncessite de dmontrer qu'il y a un rel prjudice et  le chiffrer, ce qui est loin d'tre vident.




> Contre-exemple: l je subis tes propos, et pourtant je te paie pas pour les couter (et heureusement d'ailleurs


Tu as un abonnement internet gratuit? Tu ne payes pas EDF non plus?
LOL




> C'est une RENTE ou une REDEVANCE, pas un SALAIRE. Nuance


Une rente, ce n'est pas lie  l'aristocratie dont la France a voulu se dbarasser en 1789? Si c'est pour rtablir au final des rentes pour une autre catgorie d'aristrocrates, a me semble cher pay.




> Bah il fait quoi le chanteur  ton avis


Il chante, du moins il devrait.
Pendant qu'il chante, il touche un salaire, quand il se tait il ne touche plus : a me semblerait logique si c'tait le cas.
Ici, on a par exemples 3 types qui sortent un "tube" (brasillia carnaval) en 10 minutes (ils l'avouent). Et 35 ans aprs c'est normal qu'ils continuent de toucher des sommes astronomiques comme rcompense de "leur labeur"? Et moi si je copie on va me mettre une amende? Curieuse conception d'une juste rmunration




> Tu confonds "classe" et "type de rmunration", a n'a rien  voir


Faudra m'expliquer la diffrence profonde.




> C'est le droit des principaux protagonistes concerns par la loi d'envoyer ses reprsentants s'exprimer pendant un projet de loi. C'est a justement la dmocratie.


Non, ce droit n'est en principe prvu que pour les reprsentants de catgories de citoyens nationaux. Je vois mal ce qu'une multinationale japonaise vient faire dans l'assemble constitue d'lus du peuple, encore moins un reprsentant du gouvernement amricain




> Au contraire, ils sont de plus en plus contournables.


Ce  quoi ils rpliquent en allant participer aux dbats soi-disant dmocratiques pour faire adopter Dadvsi. Du coup ils ne le sont de nouveau plus.




> Le march franais est le 5e march mondial d'aprs l'IFPI. Vu qu'en termes de population, la France c'est pas les USA ou la Chine, c'est pas trop mal encore.


Ca ne veut pas dire 1/5me des ventes, et donc comme je disais c'est loin d'tre majoritaire.




> Regarde mon post sur les chiffres d'Universal Music Group qui affiche un magnifique 0,44% de rentabilit. T'appelles a une activit rentable?


Sniff, je suis triste pour eux.
Faut dire qu'on a eu rcemment de fabuleux exemples de la ralit des chiffres publis par les multinationales, LOL. Tiens, a n'a pas entran un certain crash boursier? LOL.




> Parce que bien sr, les gens braillant sur le Net reprsente un chantillon reprsentatif de la France. C'est comme en 2007: tout le Net gueulait contre Sarko et il a t lu au 2e tour, pourquoi  ton avis


Il manipulait l'opinion via les mdia, TF1 en tte, peut-tre?
Bon, je dis a et je dis rien, mais quand on voit les chiffres et qu'on se rend compte que des gens dfavoriss ont vot pour un type qui voulait les rendre plus pauvres, on se dit qu'il a dut y avoir un problme de communication quelque part. J'ai une excellente opinion des Franais, et donc ne les prenant pas pour des imbciles notoires, je me dis que s'ils ont vot contre eux c'est qu'ils se sont fait rouler.




> On te le reprochera pas, parce que tu ne propose pas un logiciel payant crit par quelqu'un d'autre  titre gratuit. Nuance.


Tu finiras toujours par crire des bouts de codes dj crits par quelqu'un d'autre. Et vu l'volution prvue de ce genre de lois, tu vas bientt ne plus pouvoir.




> C'est absolument pas la mme chose du point de vue du droit fiscal


C'est la mme chose dans un autre contexte : va aider ton pote  construire ta maison, puis va expliquer au fisc que tu l'as fait gratos. En Belgique, tout poste de la construction d'une maison est rput avec t rmunr au juste prix (avec contrle TVA qui va avec). Le gratuit n'existe pas, ou alors c'est le parcours du combattant. Donc, il existe dj de l'anti-gratuit, la diffrence c'est que a va s'appliquer  l'immatriel.

Comme disait un internaute sur mon site : que restera-t-il ensuite de l'enseignement public, qui est une machine  copier de l'information?




> Sauf qu'en prenant gratuitement ce qu'il voulait vendre tu l'empche de vivre de son activit. C'est aussi simple que a.


Je ne "prends" rien  personne. Quand je propose un logiciel gratuit utilis  la place d'un payant, ou quand je fournis des cours que les gens tlchargent au lieu d'acheter des livres, je serai bientt considr comme un nuisible par la politique actuelle, car j'empche une mulltinationale de vendre son produit. Quelle diffrence avec le fait de tlcharger un mp3, puisque dans les deux cas je suis cens (sans preuve) avoir empch une vente?




> Ben si t'as pas capable d'duquer tes propres gamins dans le bon sens, je te plains


J'aime la cordialit de certains intervenants de ce forum, LOL.
Mettons que je prfre inculquer mes valeurs thiques que des rgles commerciales.




> Pour les croyances, adresses-toi  l'glise


Le croyant, c'est toi, puisque tu crois  la dmocratie tout en tant que tu crois aux socits de sondage qui te donnent le rsultat d'un vote avant que les gens n'aient vots, LOL.
Que ce soit le sondage qui modifie le vote plutt que l'inverse ne t'est probablement pas venu  l'esprit.




> Oui, les statistiques sont fiables dans l'intervalle de confiance si tu sais comment ce chiffre a t calcul


LOL. Les statistiques sont fiables puisqu'on leur fait dire ce qu'on a envie qu'elles disent, LOL. Dj, je peux te dire que 100% des sonds taient des gens acceptant d'tre sonds, c'est dj vachement limitatif comme panel, LOL. 100% des sonds par tlphone avaient le tlphone. 100% des sonds dans une grande surface font leurs courses en grande surface, et 100% des manisfestant dans la rue ont dj particip  une manifestation. Je continue?




> Donc en gros ils vivent au-dessus de leurs moyens et on voudrait les y encourager?


Dur de dialoguer avec quelqu'un qui n'a strictement aucun argument mais prtend faire semblant de ne pas comprendre.
Budget loisir = argent redistribu = quantit finie et limite
Fin du tlchargement illgal != augmentation du budget != augmentation de l'achat de CD, ou alors ce sera en contrepartie d'autre chose (dont les fournisseurs viendront ensuite galement se plaindre de la perte de leurs revenus). 

On a dj redistribu de l'argent d'autres secteurs vers ces pauvres diteurs : par exemple je viens d'acheter un HD USB, et j'ai pay 11 euros de taxes "droits d'auteurs" sur ce HD. Je paye les auteurs dans mon matriel informatique, mme lorsque j'utilise ce matriel pour copier mes propres CD ou pour y placer mes propres logiciels ou mes propres documents.




> Tu devrais commencer par le CPI et quelques bouquins de sociologie, parce que vu ce que tu racontes, je peux lgitimement en douter...


Tu es en droit de me taxer de menteur. A toi de me prouver que toi, tu agis dans l'intrt des gnrations futures. Mais bon, je suis convaincu que grce  toi les enfants de Johnny et de sarko seront plus heureux. Bon, les enfants d'ouvriers peut-tre moins, mais du moment que le commerce tourne, pas vrai?




> J'ai pas de tl et a fait ~10 ans que je la regardes plus, rat


Tant mieux pour toi, je me demande alors o tu vas chercher ton argumentation directement calque sur la pense unique du pouvoir en place.




> Je crois que la loi dont il est question est celle concernant les droits d'auteur !


Il n'y a pas de loi internationale concernant les droits d'auteur. La Sacem n'a pas le mme rglement que la Sabbam, par exemple.




> Il a t maintes fois rpt par tous ici, que l'on ne pensait pas qu'HADOPO/DADVSI soit de bonnes lois !


Et moi je dis que si on veut juguler le tlchargement illgal ce genre de loi est invitable. Du coup, la seule faon de s'en prmunir dfinitivement, c'est de rendre le tlchargement  usage priv d'oeuvres multimdia lgal. Sans a, point de salut, sauf l'hypocrisie.




> J'espre qu'il ne t'a pas chapp que dans la priode 40/45 on tait en guerre ! Et donc, que les rgles sont fausses dans ce cas prcis !


Il existe d'excellents documents crits par des experts politologues (dont certains se trouvent en tlchargement... gratuit) qui t'expliqueront qu'en fait nous sommes en guerre (conomique), et que du reste cette guerre produit des millions de morts toutes les annes (va expliquer  un enfant du tiers-monde qu'il n'est pas la cible d'une guerre conomique).

Il y a simplement ceux qui en sont conscients, et ceux que a ne drange pas tant qu'ils n'en sont pas eux-mmes victimes. Problme : a s'tend maintenant aux liberts des citoyens des pays dmocratiques.




> Franais, Franaises, on vous ment, on vous spolie (c)


Non, non, tu as raison : on vous dit tout, c'est vous qui avez voulu qu'on vous recule vos pensions et qu'on vous censure internet. 
L'esprit critique, tu connais?




> On verra en 2012


1) Pourquoi attendre? Le coup de pied au cul des indsirables, personne ne connait?

2) Faut tre naf pour penser que les gens votent de faon consciente pour un programme lu et compris et de faon purement objective. On verrait ce que a donne rellement si les mdia ne manipulaient pas l'opinion publique (bref, on verra surtout pour qui TF1 dcidera qu'on doit voter).




> C'est quoi ton nom (ton vrai nom) pour que je retrouve la plainte que tu as du dposer  l'assemble nationale contre cette loi


www.bigonoff.org : a te suffit?

1) Tu veux une liste des ministres que j'ai interpell ces dernires annes, et les runions de travail auxquelles j'ai t convi d'assister?

2) Concernant cette loi prcise, je n'ai pas pu crire car je suis Belge, pas Franais. Je suis cependant directement concern parce que Sarko veut faire passer ce genre de lois au niveau europen, sous forme de directives qui seront immdiatement et obligatoirement transcrites en droit belge (les tats n'tant plus souverains). Il n'empche que sur la page "politique" de mon site, tu trouveras toutes mes interpellations passes sur ce genre de lois, donc j'ai agit  mon niveau autant que j'ai pu.

Et toi, tu as fait quoi?




> a montre que tu n'as rien compris !
> Le droit  la copie prive c'est pour que tu puisses dupliquer l'original que tu as acquis afin de l'couter sur des diffuseurs diffrents (autoradio) et afin d'en faire une sauvegarde.


Tu es comme la majorit des gens prtendant que les autres n'ont rien compris. J'AI les textes de loi et les rglements Sacem et Sabam concernant le droit  la copie prive. Ce n'est que rcemment, et uniquement en France que ces droits ont t modifis de la sorte. 
Avant en France, et toujours maintenant en Belgique :

- La copie de logiciels est autorise  condition de disposer de l'original.. c'est le droit  la copie de sauvegarde
- La copie d'oeuvres multimdia  usage priv du copiste est autorise, sans aucune restriction et SANS OBLIGATION DE DISPOSER DE L'ORIGINAL.

Ce n'est pas parce que plein de sites web et de mdia tlviss orients ont fait croire des annes  Monsieur tout le monde que la copie d'oeuvres multimdia ncessitait de disposer de l'original que c'tait vrai : c'est une arnaque gobe par tout qui n'a pas pris la peine de vrifier (et prtendant que les autres n'ont rien compris), ce n'est devenu vrai que trs rcemment et uniquement en France.

Dit autrement : on vous a spoli d'un droit que vous aviez et que vous ignoriez mme avoir, pour la plupart. Prtendre aprs a que je n'ai pas compris, c'est rigolo.




> Tu vas rire, mais dans d'autres pays, il y a d'autres loi, c'est comme cela.


Oui, mais avec ces lois et un prsident militant  l'union europenne, toute l'Europe va devoir se les bouffer. Du coup, autant lutter  la source que d'attendre de devoir lutter au niveau europen.
De toutes faons, la solidarit n'a pas de frontires, et je suis solidaire du citoyen franais responsable qui proteste  juste titre contre la suppression progressive de ses liberts.

Note au passage que tu drives de l'argumentation sur les textes vers l'argumentation sur les personnes. C'est signe d'un manque d'arguments rels.




> Si vivre en France te semble si impossible, l'Europe a mis au point la libre circulation des biens ET DES PERSONNES. Et au cas o toute l'Europe serait trop nulle pour toi, il y a plein d'autres pays qui seront, je suis sr ravi de t'accueillir. C'est bien connu, l'herbe est toujours plus verte ailleurs !


D'une part, a montre ton haut niveau de tolrance et de pertinence d'argumentation : quiconque n'est pas d'accord peut partir, tu es sur la mme base argumentaire que ton cher prsident.

D'autre part, je ne suis pas Franais, je suis Belge, donc pas besoin de partir

Enfin, et le plus important, ce qui est surtout garanti avec l'Europe, c'est la libre circulation des lois rpressives. Dit autrement, il suffit d'avoir un prsident trs actif pour qu'une loi nationale finisse applique dans l'ensemble des tats membres.

Pour tre clair : il ne m'est pas possible de partir ailleurs o l'herbe est plus verte pour chapper  ce genre de lois, c'est la loi en question qui va venir chez moi jaunir mon herbe. 
Si tu n'as pas encore compris comment fonctionne l'Europe et ses mcanismes technocrates, j'en suis dsol pour toi.




> a me parait normal.


Alors il ne faut pas affirmer qu'il suffit de ne pas faire payer l'entre pour tre exempt des droits d'auteur. C'est juste ce que je disais.




> Je reprend ton exemple.
> Perception de droits d'auteur calcul sur la base du prix des boissons * nombre d'entre * prix de l'entre * surface de la salle
> Alors attend tend donn que c'est une soire GRATUITE, a nous donne...
> 
> prix de l'entre ( 0) * prix des boissons (0) * nombre d'entres * taille de la salle. Bon, ben pas besoin d'tre un gnie des maths pour faire calcul, si ?


Je me permets de reprendre ta premire remarque (agrable) faite  un autre internaute : je te cite : 

"J'ai essay de traduire le texte, mais je n'ai pas la langue d'origine, alors...Si tu es tranger, ce serait bien de le spcifier, merci."

J'en dduis que mme crit en Franais un texte te pose problme, puisque j'ai dit "c'est calcul sur base du prix des boissons, du nombre d'entre, du prix de l'entre, de la surface de la salle"

Si tu assimile "montant bas sur" avec "montant calcul en multipliant.." tu as du soucis  te faire pour la pertinence de tes logiciels informatiques, LOL.
Du reste, si j'applique ta gniale formule multiplicatrice :

"prix de l'entre ( 0) * prix des boissons (0) * nombre d'entres * taille de la salle."

Je me permets d'y ajouter les units :
prix de l'entre (euros) * prix des boissons (euros) * nombre d'entres (personnes) * taille de la salle (m) et, surprise, j'obtiens un montant  payer exprim en :

euros carrs personnes m

Dur  placer comme unit, a fait partie du MKSA?

Tu vois, quand au lieu d'argumenter on cherche  tourner son interlocuteur en ridicule, on s'assure au pralable qu'on en a les capacits, et on vrifie soigneusement ce qu'on crit.

J'aime bien la faon dont ceux qui sont contraris dans leurs argumentations dvient de suite du sujet de base pour s'en prendre aux personnes, c'est symptomatique. Ton intervention se rsume  dire "si tu n'es pas content, va ailleurs", en pensant de plus t'adresser  un compatriote (tout Franais non content doit s'expatrier), puis ensuite "argumenter" de faon subjective et caricaturale sans revenir sur le fond.




> Ah ben oui, en France (mais ailleurs aussi, je pense) pour possder quelque chose faut trs souvent payer ! Rien n'est gratuit dans ce bas monde !


1) Dupliquer une oeuvre multimdia n'est pas acqurir un bien
2) Prtendre que rien n'est gratuit sur un site qui propose du gratuit, fallait oser. Ca t'arrive de te relire?




> Que veux-tu au juste ? Que les chansons ne soient plus publies, c'est a ? Pour entendre une chanson faut aller  un concert, et celui qui ne peut se rendre dans les salles de concert, ben tant pis pour lui, il n'a pas le droit  la musique ?


O ai-je dit a?
Je dis :

- Edition de CD ou autre supports de faon classique, pour qui veut acheter un "original" (cadeau, plaisir personnel).

- Rtribution majoritairement via concerts, pubs, produits drivs, droits sur utilisation professionnelle (radio/TV/discothques/casinos/ etc)

- Elargissement du droit  la copie prive au tlchargement sur internet.

Dans les faits, a se passe dj comme a, et a fonctionne puisque les artistes vivent et les maisons d'dition aussi. La seule chose est que le tlchargement sur Internet est devenu illgal (en France, ailleurs c'est moins clair) et qu'on veut faire des lois pour faire appliquer cette interdiction (pourquoi pour qui?).

Si on lgifre en respectant le citoyen, on autorise le tlchargement et dans les faits rien ne change (le citoyen tlcharge dj) MAIS on n'a plus de risque de se prendre une mauvaise loi dans le genre Hadopi et autres.

Ca me semble plus du bon sens que de l'utopie.




> Euh, t'as oubli les smileys, je pense. J'ai du mal  concevoir que ce ne peut tre une blague !


Curieux que tu considres a comme un blague. On m'affirme que je ne paye pas un droit  vie sur un titre, et que si j'achte le CD je ne paye qu'une seule fois. Je dmontre par un exemple que c'est faux et que je paye le droit plusieurs fois et  vie magr que j'ai achet l'original. Et tu trouves que c'est une blague? Moi, a ne me fait pas vraiment rire.




> L


L'hritage, c'est cder une partie de ses biens  ses hritiers (une partie seulement, car une partie est rtrocde  la communaut). Si l'hritage touche la proprit intellectuelle, alors pourquoi ne pourrai-je pas toucher des droits sur la qualit du travail d'un ouvrier auquel mon pre a servi de formateur?

Claude Franois, il a lgu assez de fric et de biens  ses enfants, plus les droits sur les diffusions publiques et les produits drivs. Il faut en plus qu'ils touchent des droits sur les changes entre particuliers???? Et en plus ont doit faire des lois hautement rpressives et surveiller les citoyens uniquement pour s'assurer que ces types ne seront pas "lss"? C'est ahurissant.

C'est une curieuse notion d'une socit dont le prsident prtend "ramener le travail comme valeur centrale". Ca ressemble plus  une socit donc les privilges sont transmis de pre en fils, et donc  une nouvelle forme d'aristocratie.




> Je ne sais pas si tu travailles ou pas, mais tu touches bien un salaire ou des indemnits, non ? Alors pourquoi ce ne serait pas la mme chose pour les auteurs, les gens qui bossent  la radio ?


Tu devrais lire correctement. J'ai dit que je payais la radio et qu'il tait illusoire de penser que a ne cote rien. Je n'ai pas dit qu'on ne devait pas payer les prsentateurs ni les auteurs qui passent  la radio, j'ai mme dit strictement le contraire.




> Et moi, j'aimerais couch avec Sophie Marceau... C'est pas possible ? Mince, faut changer les lois


Aucune loi ne t'interdit justement de coucher avec Sophie Marceau. Si tu n'y arrives pas c'est que tu n'as pas le look ou l'intellect qui lui convient, rien d'autre. Ici, on parle d'viter l'escalade vers un contrle total de l'individu, et videmment ceux qui n'arrivent pas  argumenter tombent dans la parodie.




> Tu veux fournir ton travail gratuitement. Bien, mais n'oblige pas tout le monde  le faire !


Je veux juste viter qu'on me l'interdise.
Et quand j'change un mp3 sur le net, j'ai peine  voir qui j'ai oblig  travailler grauitement (que je charge ou non, mme salaire mme travail)




> Ben c'est pas ce que tu disais 2 paragraphes plus haut


Ben si, mais a ncessite de comprendre correctement ce qu'on lit (dsol, mais c'est toi qui a commenc avec ce genre "d'arguments").




> Donc, c'est la faute de SONY si t'es pas capable d'duquer tes enfants


Non, c'est la faute des gens dpourvus d'esprit critique si des lois contreviennent  la dfense des valeurs que je leur inculque, valeurs qui sont de plus reprises explicitement dans ce qui devrait tre ta devise nationale.

Je n'enseigne pas des lois  mes enfants, je leur enseigne des valeurs. Et, quoi que a puisse te dranger, je ne vais pas changer mes valeurs en fonction des changements des lois imposs par des entits non dmocratiques.




> En gros, j'ai un budget, et si ce que je veux ne tient pas dans mon budget, ben c'est pas grave. Chic, j'ai toujours rv d'une Ferrari Testarossa, bon, j'ai le budget d'une C1, mais grce  ClaudeBg , et sa fameuse loi "Dpasse ton budget comme tu veux", je vais chez Ferrari, et je prend la Testarrossa de mes rves, personne ne peut rien me dire, puisque j'ai achet la C1 dont j'avais le budget !


Je suis dsol si ta conception du monde qui t'entoure ne te permet pas de faire la distinction entre bien matriel et culture, si tu ne comprends pas la diffrence entre vol et duplication, ou si tu ne comprends pas o s'arrte la juste rmunration et o commence l'inquisition.

Chacun son truc et sa faon de penser.




> L, je trouve que ton interprtation des textes est pour le moins audacieuse...


Pas le moins du monde. Pour qu'il y ait contrefaon il faut qu'il y ait une tentative de copie d'un original dans le but d'imiter le produit et de le faire passer pour l'original. Ce n'est manifestement pas le cas ici.
Concernant la partie "clone" de la copie, il existe maintenant des formats de compression sans aucune perte d'information, et donc bel et bien un rsultat identique  l'original.

Enfin, les mcanismes anti-copie ne se situent pas sur la partie audio de la piste, et donc faire sauter ces mcanismes n'altre pas l'oeuvre, mais au contraire rend le duplicata conforme au cahier des charges que le fabricant a outrepass. En principe il ne pourrait pas vendre un CD "trafiqu" avec la mention CD, car c'est une arnaque et le support vendu ne rpond pas  la norme CD (dpose et donc qui doit tre respecte). Plutt que d'obliger les diteurs  respecter la norme (ou  apposer sur l'album la mention "attention, ceci n'est pas un CD"), on lui a donn l'absolution et en plus on a agit contre l'utilisateur pour l'empcher de protester ou de s'accommoder de cette arnaque.

A+
Claude

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Bon, c'est long mais j'ai t beaucoup interpell, dsol.


Bon, vu le longueur du post a va devenir ingrable, je ne vais donc reprendre que les points cls.




> a veut dire en fait que les citoyens auront vers 33% de leur budget loisir en France et fait cadeau de 66% de ces revenus vers l'tranger


Tu sais que Universal est dtenu par Vivendi qui est Franais? Donc non, c'est un revenu qui reste en France. Pire les revenus de UMG dans le reste du monde vont en France.




> Coup dans l'eau : j'ai 4 enfants.
> Sinon, tu reprends de faon ultra-simpliste les "arguments" de ton pote sarko.


La remarque ne t'tait pas personnellement destine, c'tait une remarque gnrale.
Si tu veux dbattre sur les retraites, je crois qu'il y a encore un vieux sujet qui trane dans le fofo politique, tu peux y aller comme a on fait pas trop d'offtopic sur le ce fil.




> On descend, on dit "pas d'accord"', et tout pouvoir dmocratique doit s'effacer de fait et provoquer de nouvelles lections s'il ne peut ni changer d'avis ni rsoudre la crise.


[TROLL]Ah oui, si les Belges pensent comme a, pas tonnant qu'ils sont pas capables de former un gouvernement qui tiennent plus de 6 mois [/TROLL]




> Le terme "dmocratie" ne s'interprte pas  sa sauce. Ca veut dire littralement "pouvoir du peuple" (racines grecques) 
> C'est un rgime dans lequel le peuple est souverain.


Tu devrais regarder ce qu'tait la dmocratique grecque et surtout combien de temps elle a tenu. Et aprs, aller lire Machiavel sur le cycle historique dmocratie - oligarchie - tyrannie.





> Tiens, je vais mme faire mieux, je vais te donner le rglement de la Sacem (franaise) de 2004


AAAAAHHHH et ce mec a la prtention de m'apprendre le droit:
Code de la proprit intellectuelle, Article L214-1:




> Lorsqu'un phonogramme a t publi  des fins de commerce, l'artiste-interprte et le producteur ne peuvent s'opposer :
> 
> 1 A sa communication directe dans un lieu public, ds lors qu'il n'est pas utilis dans un spectacle ;
> 
> 2 A sa radiodiffusion et  sa cblo-distribution simultane et intgrale, ainsi qu' sa reproduction strictement rserve  ces fins, effectue par ou pour le compte d'entreprises de communication audiovisuelle en vue de sonoriser leurs programmes propres diffuss sur leur antenne ainsi que sur celles des entreprises de communication audiovisuelle qui acquittent la rmunration quitable.
> 
> Dans tous les autres cas, il incombe aux producteurs desdits programmes de se conformer au droit exclusif des titulaires de droits voisins prvu aux articles L. 212-3 et L. 213-1.
> 
> Ces utilisations des phonogrammes publis  des fins de commerce, quel que soit le lieu de fixation de ces phonogrammes, ouvrent droit  rmunration au profit des artistes-interprtes et des producteurs.


Article L213-1




> L'autorisation du producteur de phonogrammes est requise avant toute reproduction, mise  la disposition du public par la vente, l'change ou le louage, ou communication au public de son phonogramme autres que celles mentionnes  l'article L. 214-1.


Tu n'as mme pas t capable de voir que dans le CPI, il y a un truc qui s'appelle "Les droits voisins du droit d'auteur" qui traite justement de ce cas.

Parce qu'effectivement, si on lis la premire partie du CPI (qui prends racine trs loin dans le temps), elle est pas clair ds lors qu'on parle de bien reproductibles (phonogrammes). C'est pour a que cette partie a t rajoute dans les annes 80, sinon c'tait le bazar. Et d'ailleurs, l'article 214-1 a t rajout en 1985, je dois te rappeler qui tait au pouvoir en 1985?  ::mouarf:: 

D'autres questions? Enfin srieux, j'ai pass des exams de droit, tu crois vraiment que je "gobe" des infos sur des sites Web?  ::roll::

----------


## ClaudeBg

> [TROLL]Ah oui, si les Belges pensent comme a, pas tonnant qu'ils sont pas capables de former un gouvernement qui tiennent plus de 6 mois [/TROLL]


[TROLL]Mieux vaut virer un gouvernement ne respectant pas les dsirs du peuple que d'accepter des lois qui ramnent les liberts  peau de chagrin[/TROLL]

Chacun son truc mais je savais parfaitement que tu allais argumenter de cette faon, j'ai ouvert la porte volontairement. C'est pour montrer que ta faon d'argumenter vise  discrditer celui avec qui tu argumentes, voire  le tourner en drision. Moi, je ne me suis jamais moqu de la France, ni des Franais, que je tiens en haute estime, je suis au contraire solidaire de leurs dboires actuels et j'essaye de militer pour que les gens essayent d'imposer un demi-tour ainsi que d'viter que ce genre de loi ne se rpande en Europe (sans quoi a devient la censure totale).




> Tu sais que Universal est dtenu par Vivendi qui est Franais? Donc non, c'est un revenu qui reste en France. Pire les revenus de UMG dans le reste du monde vont en France.


Arrte de prendre tes rves pour des ralits, LOL.
Vivendi est compos de plusieurs branches, celle grant le sujet qui nous concerne est "Vivendi Universal". Cette branche s'est pris un bouillon de plus de 20 milliards d'euros au dbut des annes 2000 et a t rtrocde  une bote amricaine : G.E.

Maintenant, Vivendi est devenu une espce de truc plus ou moins opaque, qui possde des parts d'autres multinationales mais dont d'autres multinationales possdent des parts (je n'ai pas suivi tout le parcours). Officiellement son activit actuelle concerne le sport et le divertissement.

Ce qu'il faut savoir, c'est que Vivendi disposait jusqu'il y a peu d'un rgime fiscal trs spcial, lui permettant de dduire de ses impts les pertes directes ou  indirectes subies par ses activits situes  l'tranger : pratique pour Vivendi, nettement moins pour les Franais, surtout vu les pertes sches de ces activits. Ah oui, j'oubliais : ta chre Vivendi a dj obtenu une dizaine de milliards d'euros d'exemption fiscale (donc argent pris dans la poche des Franais et parti on ne sait o, dans des poches prives). Si c'est pour dfendre a que tu veux priver les internautes de leur libert, c'est pas joli-joli.




> Tu devrais regarder ce qu'tait la dmocratique grecque et surtout combien de temps elle a tenu. Et aprs, aller lire Machiavel sur le cycle historique dmocratie - oligarchie - tyrannie.


Si tu aimes la lecture, je te suggre un peu de fiction : Le meilleur des mondes. Concernant la dmocratie, on ne peut pas en faire ce qu'on est en train d'en faire sans au moins avoir le courage d'en changer le nom. Si tu penses que le peuple est toujours souverain, on ne doit pas lire les mmes informations. Si tu prfres une technocratie ou une dictature, je crois que les exemples montrant ce qu'il advient du bonheur de l'Homme dans ces rgimes ne manquent pas. Ah oui, videmment, le bonheur de l'Homme importe peu si l'conomie tourne (on finit mme pas assimiler sant conomique d'un pays et bonheur de ses citoyens, c'est dire).




> AAAAAHHHH et ce mec a la prtention de m'apprendre le droit:


Non.
J'ai t somm de donner l'article concernant le droit  la copie prive, je l'ai copi/coll. Maintenant, si tu doutes, fournis-moi ton mail et je t'envoie le texte complet, aucun problme.




> Code de la proprit intellectuelle, Article L214-1:


Cet article explique des droits concernant la diffusion  des fins commerciales, on parlait de copies  usage priv, donc aucun rapport.




> Article L213-1


Ca explique qu'il faut l'accord du producteur du phonogramme avant de commencer  le vendre, le copier, l'changer, ou le louer. Cet accord n'est donn qu'une seule fois, sinon  chaque location le vido-club devrait demander l'autorisation de louer  son client, LOL.
Faut lire un texte de loi correctement.




> Tu n'as mme pas t capable de voir que dans le CPI, il y a un truc qui s'appelle "Les droits voisins du droit d'auteur" qui traite justement de ce cas.
> 
> Parce qu'effectivement, si on lis la premire partie du CPI (qui prends racine trs loin dans le temps), elle est pas clair ds lors qu'on parle de bien reproductibles (phonogrammes). C'est pour a que cette partie a t rajoute dans les annes 80, sinon c'tait le bazar.


Celui qui n'est pas capable de voir te signale quand mme que :

- Le droit  la copie prive est repris dans au livre I, chapitre concernant les droits de l'auteur, article 122-5 que j'ai copi/coll

- Les textes dont tu parles font partie du livre II, les droits voisins de l'auteur, chapitre III concernant les droits des producteurs des phonogrammes.

Alors je t'indique que celui qui ne voit pas se permet de te signaler que tout ceci fait l'objet d'une synthse reprise au livre III intitul : "DISPOSITIONS GNRALES RELATIVES AU DROIT D'AUTEUR, AUX DROITS VOISINS ET DROITS DES PRODUCTEURS DE BASES DE DONNEES"

On y trouve le titre I intitul : "TITRE I : RMUNRATION POUR COPIE PRIVE"

C'est suffisamment parlant.
Et on y trouve quoi?

Ben ceci :




> Article L 311-1 : Les auteurs et les artistes-interprtes des oeuvres fixes sur phonogrammes ou vidogrammes, ainsi que les producteurs de ces phonogrammes ou vidogrammes, ont droit  une rmunration au titre de la reproduction des dites oeuvres, ralises dans les conditions mentionnes au 2 de l'article L 122-5 et au 2 de l'article L 211-3.


Donc, on fixe les droits  la copie prive concernant l'auteur ET le producteur en renvoyant :

1) A l'article 122-5. Ah ben mince alors, c'est celui que j'ai copi/coll pour indiquer qu'on avait le droit de faire une copie  usage priv.

2) A l'article 211-3, qui dit ceci :




> Article L 211-3 : Les bnficiaires des droits ouverts au prsent titre ne peuvent interdire
> ..
> 2/ Les reproductions strictement rserves  l'usage priv de la personne qui les ralise et non destines  une utilisation collective ;


Ah ben mince, mme au livre II on autorise le droit  la copie prive. Tu sais, le livre II que tu m'as cit au cas particulier des producteurs de phonogrammes? Cette partie s'intitule "dispositions gnrales".

Alors, tu vas hurler en disant "h, on dit qu'on doit payer pour la copie prive".

Ben oui on doit payer mais on paye dj depuis quelques annes, et sur base uniquement du support physique, comme l'expliquent les articles suivants :




> Article L 311-3 : La rmunration pour copie prive est, dans les conditions ci-aprs dfinies, value selon le mode forfaitaire prvu au deuxime alina de l'article L 131-4.
> 
> Article L 311-4 : La rmunration prvue  l'article L 311-3 est verse par le fabricant, l'importateur, ou la personne qui ralise des acquisitions intracommunautaires, au sens du 3 du I de l'article 256 bis du code gnral des impts, de supports d'enregistrement utilisables pour la reproduction  usage priv d'oeuvres, lors de la mise en circulation en France de ces supports. 
> 
> Le montant de la rmunration est fonction du type de support et de la dure d'enregistrement qu'il permet.


Ce qui veut dire que la taxe est due sur le support servant  stocker l'oeuvre, pas sur l'oeuvre elle-mme. Pire, on paye une taxe sur les supports "utilisables" pour la copie, mme s'ils ne sont pas utiliss pour cet usage. Je paye donc une taxe pour droits d'auteurs sur mes propres documents, mon courrier, la place occupe par mes logiciels, mais aussi sur les disques des serveurs abritant les sites internet, etc.

C'est pourquoi, et j'en ai parl, on a ajout une taxe sur chaque matriel de stockage (disques durs, CD vierges, etc), taxe proportionnelle  la capacit du matriel en question.

MAIS le pire, c'est que a ne suffit pas encore et que les diteurs veulent bien la taxe sur les copies prives, mais plus les copies prives, LOL.

Pour rsumer :

- Un Belge peut copier une oeuvre multimdia  titre priv, et s'acquitte de ses droits d'auteur en payant une taxe sur son matriel de copie.

- Un Belge paye un droit d'auteur pour toute mmoire de masse achete, mme pour stocker ses propres documents (ou comment on prfre taxer d'office pour ne pas faire pleurer les pauvres interprtes)

Ca, c'est dj un peu os parce qu'on sous-entends l'usage qu'on fait d'un support sans la moindre preuve. Par exemple, tu achtes ton Windows, tu l'installes sur ton disque dur, et bien tu as pay en prime un droit d'auteur aux interprtes de chansons sur base de ton disque dur: hallucinant.

Mais il y a pire.
Ben oui, la France :

Maintenant, un Franais paye d'office la taxe relative aux copies prives sur tous les supports de masse, MAIS en plus interdiction lui est faite en pratique de raliser la dite copie.

Le Franais paye une taxe sur une opration qu'il lui est interdit de faire, et en plus on va lui infliger une amende s'il tlcharge : le dlire complet.
Et a te semble logique???
LOL




> Enfin srieux, j'ai pass des exams de droit,


Je vais me permettre d'utiliser tes propres mthodes :

[TROLL] Tu les as rats ou tu as trich?[/TROLL]




> tu crois vraiment que je "gobe" des infos sur des sites Web


Les articles concernant le CPI que tu m'as cit viennent strictement du mme document que les articles que j'ai cits moi-mme.
Dois-je en dduire que mon copi/coll du mme document est moins pertinent que le tien?

Sur ce, j'arrte l, j'ai dit ce que j'avais  dire et j'ai donn les preuves via des documents officiels que tout le monde peut tlcharger.
Si on ne m'interpelle plus personnellement, ou si je peux faire fi de ces interpellations, je n'interviendrai plus.

Non pas que je suis dans l'incapacit de rpondre, mais parce que trop d'infos finit par tuer l'info, et que j'ai l'impression que c'est ce que certains essayent de faire.

Dsol de la longueur de mes interventions, mais j'ai essay de rpondre de faon prcise  chaque point, sans faire d'impasse, et a mme vite  des posts trs longs.

A+
Claude

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Moi, je ne me suis jamais moqu de la France, ni des Franais, que je tiens en haute estime, je suis au contraire solidaire de leurs dboires actuels


Et moi j'estime qu'une Rpublique n'a pas de leons de dmocratie  recevoir d'une monarchie (fut-elle constitutionnelle).




> Cette branche s'est pris un bouillon de plus de 20 milliards d'euros au dbut des annes 2000 et a t rtrocde  une bote amricaine : G.E.


Et pourquoi elle figure dans son rsultat si elle a t cde? 
Regarde ici les tats financiers de Vivendi, tu y verra donc par exemple  la page 42 que les rsultats d'UMG remontent dans le rsultat de Vivendi.
Et  la page 16 par exemple, tu verra crit: 




> As a reminder, the Vivendi group operates through six businesses at the heart of the worlds of content, platforms and interactive
> networks; as of September 30, 2010, Vivendis ownership interest in each business is as follows [...] Universal Music Group (UMG): 100%;


Autrement dit, UMG est dtenu  100% par Vivendi.




> Maintenant, Vivendi est devenu une espce de truc plus ou moins opaque, qui possde des parts d'autres multinationales mais dont d'autres multinationales possdent des parts


Oui c'est le principe d'une Socit Anonyme, tu achtes et vends des parts comme tu veux, dans une certaine limite videmment.
Et avant que le rsultat parte  l'tranger, il y a l'impt sur les bnfices, qui lui est prlev en France.




> Si tu aimes la lecture, je te suggre un peu de fiction : Le meilleur des mondes.


Hihi, c'est un de mes livres prfrs  ::mrgreen:: 

Maintenant, concernant la partie juridique et comme a peut tre intressant, j'ai pos la question  un pote avocat pour avoir sa vision du truc et voil en gros sa rponse:

La copie prive donne trs prcisment le droit de reproduire une uvre de l'esprit pour un usage au sein du cercle familial. Concernant cette notion du cercle familial, celui-ci inclut videmment ta famille mais une jurisprudence contradictoire existe pour savoir si tu peux y inclure des amis. Donc dans tous les cas, lorsque tu partages une uvre de l'esprit avec un parfait inconnu sur le Net (ce qui est le principe du systme P2P) tu es dans l'illgalit.

Maintenant, se pose la question du caractre licite de la copie donne au sein du cercle familial. Autrement dit: suis-je dans la lgalit si je diffuse une copie faite illgalement par quelqu'un d'autres dans le cercle familial? L encore, c'est un point qui est trs rarement tranch par les tribunaux (qui prfrent baser leur dcision sur d'autres lments - par exemple le dpassement du cercle familial). En effet, la plupart des affaires concernent des partages dpassant le cercle familial, donc la cour ne se proccupe pas trop de cette question et se concentre sur ce fameux dpassement. En revanche, on sait que la Cour de Cassation a dj cass un arrt d'une cour parce que ce point n'a pas t proprement considr, on a donc des raisons de penser que les prochaines dcisions traiteront ce point avec plus de prcision.

Autrement dit, loi HADOPI ou pas, personne t'empchera de copier une uvre de l'esprit et la diffuser dans ton cercle familial, et ce, potentiellement, mme si la copie d'origine rentre sur ton disque n'est pas licite. Par contre, au moment ou cette copie sort de ton cercle familial (dont le primtre lui-mme peut ou non inclure les amis), tu es dans l'illgalit. Or, quand tu met un fichier en partage sur un rseau P2P, il est toutes choses tant gales par ailleurs, donn  un parfait inconnu et t'exposes donc aux poursuites.

Conclusion des courses: Loi Hadopi ou pas, tu peux passer de la musique ou des films au sein de la famille sans aucun risque. Pour les amis, c'est moins clair, mais si une jurisprudence vient  clarifier ce point, ce sera videmment pas rtroactif, donc pour le moment c'est "possible". Par contre, mettre un fichier sur un site Web ou un serveur P2P ou celui-ci est rcuprable par un parfait inconnu est illgal et t'exposes au poursuite.

[Fin de la plus ou moins citation]

Maintenant, je voudrais qu'on me dise ce qui ne va pas dans une telle juridiction -_-

----------


## ClaudeBg

> Et moi j'estime qu'une Rpublique n'a pas de leons de dmocratie  recevoir d'une monarchie (fut-elle constitutionnelle).


Que veux-tu, chacun sa conception d'un change d'arguments objectifs.
J'avais dj bien remarqu que ceux qui ne te semblaient pas "dignes" de ton "haut niveau intellectuel" ne subissaient de ta part que remarques dsobligeantes et mpris : tu ne fais que confirmer.
Et si tu avais eu la curiosit d'aller sur mon site, tu aurais vu que je suis contre la monarchie, mais c'est un autre dbat.

Sinon, ce n'est pas une monarchie qui donne une leon  une rpublique, c'est un citoyen europen qui donne son opinion sur une loi qui risque bientt de concerner toute l'Europe. Je SUIS concern, autant que toi, c'est une simple question de dlais.

A catgoriser "le droit  la parole" comme tu sembles le faire, tu fais le jeu de ceux qui veulent diviser pour mieux rgner.

Pour ce qui est de vivendi, je laisse tout un chacun faire une "bte" recherche sur le net pour vrifier ce qu'il en est de son histoire rcente, et de ses privilges particuliers. C'est assez simple  vrifier, surtout la perte de 24M en 2004 et le rachat (en 2005 je pense) de la branche en question par General Electric.




> Hihi, c'est un de mes livres prfr


Tu as du le comprendre de travers,  moins que tu n'aimes ce genre de monde "meilleur", c'est selon.




> La copie prive donne trs prcisment le droit de reproduire une uvre de l'esprit pour un usage au sein du cercle familial. Concernant cette notion du cercle familial, celui-ci inclut videmment ta famille mais une jurisprudence contradictoire existe pour savoir si tu peux y inclure des amis. Donc dans tous les cas, lorsque tu partages une uvre de l'esprit avec un parfait inconnu sur le Net (ce qui est le principe du systme P2P) tu es dans l'illgalit.


C'tait inutile de demander  ton pote avocat, c'est ce que je t'explique depuis le dbut, LOL.

J'ai crit explicitement que :

- Le droit  la copie prive tait rel et n'imposait pas la possession de l'original, au contraire de ce tu prtendais

- L'utilisateur payait pour ce droit sur toutes ses mmoires de masse, a me semble logique qu'on lui laisse donc la possibilit de copier  usage priv

- La surveillance d'internet pour viter les copies "illgales" (le tlchargement n'est PAS de la copie prive, c'est de l'change de copies prives, qui, du coup, ne le sont plus qu'en fonction du point de vue) ncessitait des moyens tels qu'Hadopi et mme beaucoup plus strict, au point que les liberts individuelles seraient rduites  nant.

- Que partant de l, Hadopi ne peut pas tre combattu en tant que tel, puisque ce n'est que l'application d'une ineptie dont elle est issue : l'illgalit d'change d'oeuvres multimdia entre particuliers.

Partant de l, ma suggestion tait que les internautes devaient se battre pour faire assimiler l'change entre particuliers  de la copie  usage priv (pour l'instant, on interprte un peu comme on veut, mais souvent dans le sens illgalit). 

A partir ce ce moment, plus d'infraction en tlchargeant, plus besoin de Dadvsi et Cie, plus de restriction des liberts, plus de filtrage internet, le tout sans prjudice aucun aux auteurs par rapport  la situation actuelle, puisqu'on tlcharge dj entre particuliers dans tous les pays du monde.

Bref, je proposais qu'on prenne acte de la situation actuelle comme tant la volont du peuple, et vu l'aspect dmocratique de nos socits, de transformer a en texte de lois.

Ca semble si incomprhensible?
C'est moralement plus drangeant d'autoriser l'change de culture entre particulier que d'instaurer des lois qui vont traquer les changes privs et envahir l'espace priv des gens? Parce que c'est l'un ou l'autre, pas de milieu sauf systme hypocrite.




> Conclusion des courses: Loi Hadopi ou pas, tu peux passer de la musique ou des films au sein de la famille sans aucun risque


Justement non, puisqu'on a ajout  la loi l'interdiction faite  un utilisateur de contourner les mcanismes anti-copies prsentes sur 99.99% des mdia actuels.

Et a, je l'ai dnonc galement, et tu ne l'as pas compris non plus, ce n'est pas ma faute : Tu as donc le droit d'effectuer une copie  usage priv, SAUF s'il y a un mcanisme de protection sur le disque : et vu qu'il y en a sur pratiquement tous les supports actuellement (essaye de copier un blu-ray sans anydvd), a implique qu'un Franais ne peut plus exercer son "droit"  la copie prive. Mme les logiciels permettant de contourner sont illgaux en France, et donc lorsqu'on ira au bout de la logique, un Franais ne pourra plus non plus accder aux sites proposant des logiciels gratuits, si un de ces logiciels est destin  contourner des mcanismes de protection.

Certes, ce n'est pas un droit opposable mais une exception aux droits d'auteur, MAIS il n'empche que le citoyen paye pour ce droit, qu'il l'exerce ou non, et que partant de l il me semble hallucinant de s'arranger pour qu'il ne puisse pas l'exercer.




> Maintenant, je voudrais qu'on me dise ce qui ne va pas dans une telle juridiction -_-


Si tu ne vois pas et que tu affirmes avoir fait du droit, c'est triste.

Dj, des lois qui demandent des cas de jurisprudence pour voir si un ami fait partie de la famille, comme tu le dis toi-mme, a me semble dment : je dois teindre la musique si un de mes amis entre chez moi? LOL. Ca ne t'interpelle pas, a, toi qui a fait du droit???

Mais surtout, ce qui ne va pas, c'est :

- Que le Franais paye une taxe pour copier, mme s'il ne copie pas, et de plus il lui est dans les faits rendu lgalement impossible de copier par des moyens dtourns.

- Que si on considre que l'change entre particuliers d'oeuvres multimdia est illicite, alors on a le choix entre deux stratgies :

1) Lgifrer de telle faon  ce que cette illgalit s'arrte (une loi se doit d'tre applique), et donc a IMPOSE pour le contrle des lois tellement liberticides qu'on revient au niveau de la Chine d'il y a 10 ans (Hadopi et Cie ne seraient alors que le dbut d'un mcanisme de contrle plus vaste).

2) Ne pas traquer l'internaute et laisser la situation actuelle perdurer, c'est  dire permettre le dlit sans s'en proccuper (c'est interdit mais bon, on ne punit pas si on ne tombe pas sur le "criminel").

Je dis, moi, que la solution n 2 n'est pas une solution acceptable, car a laisse une pe de Damocles au dessus de la tte de tout un chacun, avec le risque de se "manger" un chef d'tat comme sarko pour que le pays devienne un pays liberticide. On ne peut pas baser une stratgie politique sur un sujet aussi rpandu que le tlchargement en feignant de ne pas le voir.

Je dis aussi que la solution n 1 est absolument inconciliable avec un tat de droit o rgne la libert individuelle et le respect de la vie prive (on voit bien que Dadvsi, Hadopi, Loppsi, et Acta interfrent avec les droits lmentaires des citoyens).

Donc, on ne peut ni feindre d'ignorer, ni rprimer sans outrepasser les droits lmentaires.

Moyennant quoi, si aucune solution dcoulant du fait que l'change de "culture" entre particulier est interdit n'est envisageable, alors il ne reste qu'une seule solution :

Rendre lgal l'change entre particulier, via le net ou non.  Il suffit btement d'tendre la notion de "copie prive"  l'change de copies numrises d'une oeuvre.

Ca me semble d'une logique extrme, le souhait "du peuple" (donc une dcision dmocratique), et la fin de la traque sur internet et des lois liberticides. 

Du reste, en votant l'tablissement d'une taxe sur tous les supports d'enregistrement dans toute l'Europe, on n'a fait que prendre acte que les gens copiaient et trouv un moyen de leur faire payer la copie. 
Ne reste donc plus qu' faire passer cette constatation en textes de lois et on chappe  la folie sarkozienne.

Understand?

Claude

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Pour ce qui est de vivendi, je laisse tout un chacun faire une "bte" recherche sur le net pour vrifier ce qu'il en est de son histoire rcente, et de ses privilges particuliers. C'est assez simple  vrifier, surtout la perte de 24M en 2004 et le rachat (en 2005 je pense) de la branche en question par General Electric.


Il suffit que tu ailles sur Wikipedia (on peut discuter de la fiabilit de cette source) pour te convaincre du contraire.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Univers..._Group#History




> - L'utilisateur payait pour ce droit sur toutes ses mmoires de masse, a me semble logique qu'on lui laisse donc la possibilit de copier  usage priv


Oui, mais cet usage priv ne concerne pas les changes P2P, c'est aussi simple que a.




> - La surveillance d'internet pour viter les copies "illgales" (le tlchargement n'est PAS de la copie prive, c'est de l'change de copies prives, qui, du coup, ne le sont plus qu'en fonction du point de vue)


La jurisprudence est apparemment en dsaccord avec ton point de vue.




> Partant de l, ma suggestion tait que les internautes devaient se battre pour faire assimiler l'change entre particuliers  de la copie  usage priv (pour l'instant, on interprte un peu comme on veut, mais souvent dans le sens illgalit).


Uhu, et  partir de ce moment l, il y aura plus de crateurs de contenu vu qu'ils vont tous dposer la clef sous la porte...  ::mouarf:: 




> Bref, je proposais qu'on prenne acte de la situation actuelle comme tant la volont du peuple, et vu l'aspect dmocratique de nos socits, de transformer a en texte de lois.


Ouais, mais il y a pas que la volont du peuple dans la vie, il y a aussi d'autres considrations. Parce que si on suivait que la volont du peuple, on devrait supprimer des impts (tant donn que la majorit de la population ne serait pas contre), supprimer l'arme etc... Bref, on retournerait dans un sorte de Far West.




> C'est moralement plus drangeant d'autoriser l'change de culture entre particulier que d'instaurer des lois qui vont traquer les changes privs et envahir l'espace priv des gens?


Moralement j'en sais rien, conomiquement oui, c'est bien plus drangeant.




> Et a, je l'ai dnonc galement, et tu ne l'as pas compris non plus, ce n'est pas ma faute : Tu as donc le droit d'effectuer une copie  usage priv, SAUF s'il y a un mcanisme de protection sur le disque


Il n'y en a pas sur tous les supports, loin de l (mme s'il y en a effectivement).




> Certes, ce n'est pas un droit opposable mais une exception aux droits d'auteur, MAIS il n'empche que le citoyen paye pour ce droit, qu'il l'exerce ou non, et que partant de l il me semble hallucinant de s'arranger pour qu'il ne puisse pas l'exercer.


Parce que le problme, c'est que notre cher citoyen a perdu tout sens de la mesure. Il estime que tout lui est d et que s'il veut quelque chose mais qu'il n'a pas les moyens de l'obtenir, ben il estimer qu'il peut l'avoir quand mme. A partir de l, avec l'augmentation croissante des tlchargements et des changes de copies, et la baisse correspondante du chiffre d'affaire des entreprises produisant ce contenu, il n'est pas tonnant que celles-ci ont souhait se prmunir contre ce genre de copies.




> Dj, des lois qui demandent des cas de jurisprudence pour voir si un ami fait partie de la famille, comme tu le dis toi-mme, a me semble dment : je dois teindre la musique si un de mes amis entre chez moi?


Tu ne files pas une copie prive  un ami quand il est chez toi en train d'couter de la musique.




> Rendre lgal l'change entre particulier, via le net ou non.  Il suffit btement d'tendre la notion de "copie prive"  l'change de copies numrises d'une oeuvre.


Ouaiis, et couler les producteurs de contenu, en mettant par la mme occasion  la porte ses employs comme si on avait dj pas assez de chmage. Joli plan, y a pas  dire.

Pourquoi tu commences pas  chercher  le faire appliquer en Belgique? Si a arrive et que a marche bien, il y a des chances que ce dispositif sera tendu?  ::mouarf:: 




> Du reste, en votant l'tablissement d'une taxe sur tous les supports d'enregistrement dans toute l'Europe, on n'a fait que prendre acte que les gens copiaient et trouv un moyen de leur faire payer la copie.


Oui,  part qu'il n'est pas prouv que le montant de cette copie serait suffisant si l'change de copies entre deux personnes physiques (quelles qu'elles soit) tait rendu lgal. Pour le moment, les diteurs s'en sortent  peu prs. Si demain cette extension serait vote, les ventes chuteraient encore davantage. Bien sr, l'impact serait pas les mmes suivant les secteurs (il y a des chances que le cinma ne soit pas trop affect par exemple) mais d'autres seraient beaucoup plus exposs.

Et avant l'habituel argument "oui mais c'est des boites amricaines donc on s'en tape", rappelles-toi que ni la France, ni la Belgique, ni mme toute l'Europe ne sont pas isols dans ce monde. Et que si une telle lgislation venait  passer, il y a de fortes chances que d'autres pays (et l'OMC, qui intgre un accord sur le copyright) ne laisseraient pas une telle situation perdurer. A partir de l, un chef d'Etat a un peu les mains lies par les traits internationaux.

----------


## ClaudeBg

> Il suffit que tu ailles sur Wikipedia (on peut discuter de la fiabilit de cette source) pour te convaincre du contraire.


Si tu aimes Wikipedia, voici le lien sur Vivendi : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vivendi

Et, je cite : 




> En mars 2003, Vivendi Universal annonce une perte comptable de 23 milliards d'euros alors qu'un an auparavant, son PDG dclarait qu'elle allait  mieux que bien !





> En mai 2004, Vivendi Universal vend ses actifs mdias amricains Vivendi Universal Entertainment  General Electric qui possde dj le groupe NBC. En change, Vivendi Universal rcupre 20 % du nouveau groupe NBC Universal (soit le plafond de contrle par un actionnaire tranger d'un des grands rseaux tlviss aux tats-Unis, ici NBC en l'occurrence) et 14 milliards d'euros.





> En aot 2004, Bercy accorde  Vivendi le rgime fiscal du bnfice mondial consolid





> Vivendi a obtenu trois milliards de francs  dexemption fiscale  pour sa fusion avec Path en 1999 puis cinq milliards de francs  dexemption fiscale  lors de la fusion avec Universal


Alors, je te suggre de lire tes propres sources de rfrence




> Oui, mais cet usage priv ne concerne pas les changes P2P, c'est aussi simple que a.


Alors a concerne quoi, puisque la loi et les diteurs se sont arrangs pour que tu ne puisses plus rien copier  partir de l'original?
En fait, RIEN DU TOUT, TU PAYES POUR QUE DALLE

Et c'est exactement ce que je dis depuis le dbut. Tu es sr que tu lis correctement?




> La jurisprudence est apparemment en dsaccord avec ton point de vue.


C'est ce que je craignais : Relis ma phrase et essaye de la comprendre correctement.




> Uhu, et  partir de ce moment l, il y aura plus de crateurs de contenu vu qu'ils vont tous dposer la clef sous la porte.


Mais comment peut-on raconter des choses pareilles, aprs avoir lu tout ce que je viens de t'expliquer????

C'est DEJA COMME CA, dans les faits:  les internautes tlchargent dj et se partagent dj les fichiers, depuis le dbut d'internet, et manifestement personne n'a mis la cl sous la porte et on continue de sortir du contenu. En outre, seule la France dans le monde prtend lutter de faon intrusive contre ce mcanisme et donc ce n'est pas Hadopi qui va sauver la culture mondiale, elle va juste avoir l'effet "Canal +".

Tu sais ce que c'est, l'effet "Canal +"? C'est ce qui s'est pass lorsque les principales chanes franaises sont devenues cryptes. Le rsultat a t que :

1) Ces chanes tant plus riches que les "publiques" de l'poque, elles ont achet les droits sur les principaux sujets. Le comble, c'taient des droits exclusifs. Moralit, augmentation des droits et plus d'accs aux Franais moins riches et mme aux autres pays francophones puisqu'en Belgique, par exemple, les chanes TV sont moins riches.

2) Les principaux sujets intressant le public n'ont plus pass les frontires franaises

3) Les pays o on captait la France et o les gens se mettaient au franais pour avoir des missions correctes (exemple, la Pologne, je connais personnellement plusieurs polonais dans ce cas) n'ont plus rien capt d'intressant

4) Ces habitants se sont retourns vers l'Allemagne, o les chanes restaient gratuite (exemple simple : Eurosport o seule la langue franaise avait t mise sous droits exclusifs franais, d'o, en consquence, l'impossibilit pour un Belge de dornavant regarder Eurosport)

5) En regardant les chanes allemandes, ils ont bouff les pubs allemandes, et donc au lieu d'acheter des Renault ils ont achet des Audi

Rsultat?

- Des actionnaires en bourse plus riches
- Les Franais obligs de passer au tiroir caisse pour des infos et missions qu'ils avaient gratuitement avant
- Une perte sche pour les chanes publiques, qui sont passes sous contrle priv
- Une perte sche pour les industriels franais, dont les pubs ne passaient plus les frontires franaises

Avec, en prime, une perte sche pour la culture franaise, au dtriment de la culture allemande.

Tu veux vraiment continuer  marginaliser la culture franaise et le modle franais? Parce que, comme c'est parti, et avec ce genre de mentalit, c'est ce qui va arriver invitablement.




> uais, mais il y a pas que la volont du peuple dans la vie, il y a aussi d'autres considrations.


Alors il est urgent d'expliquer qu'il n'y a pas que la dmocratie dans la vie, et que la technocratie est selon toi une voie plus intelligente. Tu devrais tre heureux, l'Europe en est une.




> Parce que si on suivait que la volont du peuple, on devrait supprimer des impts (tant donn que la majorit de la population ne serait pas contre)


Ce sont les idiots et les riches qui sont contre, o ceux qui sont dsinforms.
Moi, je suis pour les impts et contre les taxes, parce qu'un impt est proportionnel aux revenus, et donc juste, alors qu'une taxe frappe alatoirement et en fonction des besoins, et donc souvent injuste.

Si tu expliques aux gens que sans impts ils n'auront plus toute une srie de services, ils ne voudront plus qu'on les supprime, il y a une contre-partie trs intressante.

En interdisant l'change entre particuliers et en surveillant internet, il n'y a AUCUNE contrepartie pour le citoyen, et, pire, on paye cette surveillance avec ses impts.




> supprimer l'arme etc... Bref, on retournerait dans un sorte de Far West.


Non, a c'est l'anarchie et la loi du plus fort. Tu n'as pas compris qu'en allant dans la voie qu'on prend, c'est exactement ce qui va se passer? Ce ne sera pas la loi du plus fort physiquement, mais du plus fort conomiquement.




> Moralement j'en sais rien, conomiquement oui, c'est bien plus drangeant.


Tu penses rellement qu'en interdisant aux gens de tlcharger des mp3 que a va rapporter le moindre centime  l'tat????
Tu crois que ce sont actuellement ceux qui sont riches et qui ont un gros budget loisir qui tlchargent et qui vont se mettre  acheter des CD???
Franchement, faut tre naf.
Tu penses que l'interdiction du mp3 va avoir une influence positive sur la vente du matriel informatique, des lecteurs mp3, des smartphones etc?
Tu penses que a va faire marcher le commerce local?

LOL

Ce qui va se passer, c'est que ceux qui ne tlchargeront plus n'auront de toutes faons aucun budget supplmentaire pour acheter du CD, et donc ils passeront leurs "loisirs"  faire autre chose. Je ne sais pas, moi, brler des voitures par exemple, parce qu' force de rpression c'est ce qu'on obtient, d'autant plus si les citoyens ont le sentiment que cette rpression est illgitime.




> Il n'y en a pas sur tous les supports, loin de l


A part quelques CD, je te suggre de chercher des supports non protgs.




> Parce que le problme, c'est que notre cher citoyen a perdu tout sens de la mesure. Il estime que tout lui est d et que s'il veut quelque chose mais qu'il n'a pas les moyens de l'obtenir, ben il estimer qu'il peut l'avoir quand mme.


Moi je dirais que le problme c'est qu'on a finit par faire croire aux gens qu'il tait logique que tout soit rmunr. Un jour, les pompiers venant teindre un incendie demanderont l'acquittement pralable de la facture avant de brancher la lance d'incendie.

Le citoyen n'a simplement pas  payer pour changer des copies d'oeuvres multimdia, je vois mal au nom de quoi on devrait payer quelque chose d'aussi immatriel. Les droits d'auteur concernant la diffusion ont t invents pour que les "producteurs" de culture puissent vivre, et c'est trs bien ainsi. Maintenant, il vivent non? Et ceux qui sont concerns par le "phnomne" tlchargement me semblent mme trs bien vivre. Alors pourquoi cette rage destine  ce qu'ils vivent encore mieux que le reste de la population en ajoutant des droits supplmentaires?

A l'origine, avant internet, on a bien compris qu'il ne fallait pas interdire la copie  usage priv et on l'a mis dans les textes de loi. Internet est venu ensuite et n'tait qu'une autre faon d'changer de la culture. Le seul problme, c'est que les diteurs ont cherch et trouv "la faille" visant  dire qu'il ne s'agit plus de copie  usage priv pour des raisons techniques uniquement. L'esprit de la loi aurait pourtant voulu que les changes via internet soient toujours des copies  usage priv. 

On en est donc  dcider si :

- On doit boucher la faille trouve par ces diteurs et proclamer qu'il s'agit de copies prives

- On va dire aux diteurs : bravo, vous avez trouv la faille juridique (voir les combats avec Napster) et nous, en braves politiciens, on va vous permettre d'exploiter cette faille en nous en prenant  nos propres citoyens.

Quand quelqu'un dans une socit vit dj au-dessus du niveau des autres, je vois mal au nom de quoi il rclamerait une part du gteau encore plus grande, surtout si cette part se fait au dtriment de la libert des autres.

Sinon, je te l'ai dit : tu es contre Hadopi et contre le tlchargement, et a, c'est signe que tu as loup un pisode. On ne PEUT PAS endiguer le tlchargement sans lois Hadopi et autres encore pires.
Si demain tu dcides t'interdire aux gens de parler politique au tlphone, tu n'auras aucun autre moyen de faire appliquer la loi que de procder  des coutes tlphoniques.

Pareil ici : je t'ai expliqu les choix possibles, et surveiller tout le monde pour protger les intrts d'une poigne de nantis ne me semble pas dcouler de ta devise nationale. J'ai mme l'impression que c'est pour a qu'on a coup des ttes en 1789.




> et la baisse correspondante du chiffre d'affaire des entreprises produisant ce contenu,


Mais comment est-ce qu'on peut gober pareille chose? LOL.
Dj, quand ils annoncent que la vente des CD baisse, ils oublient qu'ils se concurrencent eux-mmes : blu-ray, DVD, et mme le tlchargement "lgal" (qu'ils oublient au passage, LOL)

Ensuite, ils oublient que les gens baissent leurs achats loisirs parce que leur pouvoir d'achat baisse. Tu penses que les gens vont acheter un CD s'ils n'ont pas de quoi remplir l'assiette de leurs gosses ou payer le loyer????

Enfin, le march est global, et les mmes diteurs qui se plaignent de la baisse de vente de CD "oublient" (par exemple Sony, le plus virulent) que leurs bnfices tirs du matriel servant  copier, des supports, du matriel informatique etc sont en augmentation sensible.
Sony vend des copieurs de CD et se plaint qu'on copie des CD : faut arrter le dlire.

Les fabriquants de lecteurs de DVD se sont eux-mmes contraints  ajouter un systme de "protection par zone" des films, et ensuite ont distribu sur le net des firmwares permettant de contourner cette limitation, parce que ce firmware dopait leurs ventes : dit autrement, ils se sont servis du piratage, LOL.
Rsultat : le lecteur de Sony tant plus difficile  modifier que le Panasonic, Sony a attaqu le groupe Mastushita en justice pour concurrence dloyale et distribution de firmware illicite.

Eh, mon pote, rveille-toi, si tu copies et que tu tlcharges, c'est parce que ces gens l'ont voulu, LOL
Et quand tu tlcharges, tu les payes.

Techniquement, c'est assez simple ds demain de sortir un mdia avec impossibilit de copiage en numrique. 

Ici, ce qu'on veut, c'est se servir du prtexte du tlchargement pour mettre en place la surveillance rapproche du citoyen, dans le but de mettre en place "le nouvel ordre mondial". Le seul problme pour ces gens, c'est que sarko arrive avec ses gros sabots, pas discret du tout, et que a attire l'attention des gens, qui seront donc moins facilement manipulables : c'est une boulette stratgique.

La preuve? Ben la CCIA vient d'envoyer une lettre ouverte  la France en disant qu'on poussait trop le bouchon et qu'on allait dranger le commerce. Mme les intervenants profitent de ce mcanisme, si tu veux je t'expliquerais (j'ai crit un sujet l-dessus  l'poque) comment Canal+ s'est servi du "piratage" pour devenir un grand groupe puissant.




> Tu ne files pas une copie prive  un ami quand il est chez toi en train d'couter de la musique.


Je diffuse de la musique copie  usage rserv au cercle familial alors qu'une personne ne faisant pas partie du cercle familial est prsente. Donc, c'est illgal. Selon la loi, je ne peux passer que des originaux quand un pote est chez moi et je dois attendre qu'il parte pour couter mes copies: c'est a le dlire actuel.




> Ouaiis, et couler les producteurs de contenu, en mettant par la mme occasion  la porte ses employs comme si on avait dj pas assez de chmage


Comment pourrait-on couler un producteur de contenu en actant dans la loi une situation qui existe dj ???
C'est DEJA comme a, et ils sont loin de couler.

Le chmage te proccupe? Ben, mme si tu n'as toujours rien compris  la balance commerciale, si demain tu surveilles tout sur internet, a va encore intresser qui?

Du coup, tu iras expliquer aux vendeurs de matriel informatique,  ceux qui proposent des abonnement internet  tlchargement ILLIMITE (pour tlcharger du "lgal", sans doute, tu en connais?),  ceux qui vendent des supports vierges (pour quoi faire?) qu'ils peuvent fermer boutique.

Et quand a se sera tendu  l'interdiction du gratuit tout court, puis de la politique, etc, ben tu expliqueras aux providers pourquoi ils devront fermer boutique, et tu les compteras, tes chmeurs. Sans compter que tu en seras arriv  la situation de la Chine d'il y a 10 ans, et les chinois semblent plutt faire des efforts pour s'aligner sur nous, alors que toi tu veux t'aligner sur eux.

Quand on en sera l, la "copie illicite" ne sera pas termine pour autant, les gens changeront de mthode : plutt que tlcharger sur internet, ils s'changeront des cls USB ou des disques durs de main  main, c'est plus efficace, plus rapide, et plus besoin d'abonnement internet (bonjour le chmage), suffit d'tre assez nombreux pour avoir du contenu suffisant (ou qu'un seul connaisse un DJ ou un disquaire qui veut arrondir ses fins de mois). J'ai dj connu a dans les annes 90, avec les "clubs informatiques" o on s'changeait des programmes. Tu feras quoi alors, tu fouilleras les gens et tu feras des descentes de police dans tous les clubs privs, comme aux USA du temps de la prohibition?




> Oui,  part qu'il n'est pas prouv que le montant de cette copie serait suffisant si l'change de copies entre deux personnes physiques (quelles qu'elles soit) tait rendu lgal.


Suffisant pour quoi?
C'est de l'change de culture entre particuliers, et dj on paye, ce qui est anormal.
Ensuite, je t'ai expliqu qu'on payait pour rien en ralit, puisque (du moins chez vous), toute copie est rendue interdite dans les faits et les tlchargements galement.
Puis je t'ai expliqu que tu payais plusieurs fois ces droits (si tu tlcharges lgalement tu as dj pay, par exemple).

Le tout en pure perte pour le citoyen, et n'a amen strictement la cration d'aucun emploi (c'est de l'argent qui est offert  des actionnaires)

Et tu argumentes le fait qu'on doit instaurer une surveillance d'internet sur base de l'hypothse qu'un montant dj injustifi  la base serait insuffisant?
Tu plaisantes?




> Si demain cette extension serait vote, les ventes chuteraient encore davantage.


LOL. Sur base de quoi? Parce qu'aujourd'hui il existe des gens qui ont peur de tlcharger un mp3??? Ca existe a? Et ces gens demain vont se mettre  ne plus acheter de CD et faire chuter les ventes?
Arrte, tu dlires.

Et quand bien mme???
Dans une dmocratie, c'est au citoyen de dcider quelles sont ses priorits, mme s'il est dans l'erreur. Aprs tout, on a bien lu un prsident qui expliquait qu'il fallait travailler plus pour gagner plus, tout en signalant qu'il allait rduire le chmage, LOL. Dans une dmocratie, le peuple est souverain, je l'ai dit.

Cette extension du droit  la copie prive ne serait qu'acter ce que le citoyen veut,  charge ensuite au politique de voir s'il est ncessaire d'ajouter des mesures pour protger CEUX QUI DOIVENT L'ETRE (et non protger des intrts privs au dtriment de la collectivit).

Sur base de ton principe on ne devrait pas lutter contre le tabac car a provoque du chmage (moins d'hospitalisations, buralistes, rseau de distribution, pharmacies, etc), mais au contraire instaurer une loi interdisant les patches anti-tabacs et toute mthode permettant d'viter d'acheter du tabac.

Si on part du fait que le politicien dcide sur base d'informations techniques ce qui est bien pour la socit, sans tenir compte de l'avis du citoyen, alors clairement il s'agit d'une technocratie, pas d'une dmocratie (je me rpte, mais j'ai le sentiment que beaucoup ont oubli que l'tat, c'est eux).




> Bien sr, l'impact serait pas les mmes suivant les secteurs (il y a des chances que le cinma ne soit pas trop affect par exemple) mais d'autres seraient beaucoup plus exposs.


Sur base de quelle tude?
Et sur base de quelle tude s'est-on renseign  quel point le citoyen, lui, serait affect? Ca n'importe pas?




> Et avant l'habituel argument "oui mais c'est des boites amricaines donc on s'en tape"


Heuu, les botes amricaines sont CONTRE hadopi et l'ont fait savoir officiellement.

Sans compter que les intrts de mes nationaux passent avant les intrts des actionnaires amricains.




> rappelles-toi que ni la France, ni la Belgique, ni mme toute l'Europe ne sont pas isols dans ce monde


A ce rythme la France le sera bientt, isole.




> et l'OMC, qui intgre un accord sur le copyright


Heuu, l'OMC je m'en tamponne royalement, ce n'est pas une institution dmocratique, et, ds lors, je me pose la question de savoir comment elle peut donner des ordres aux dmocraties. Il doit y avoir quelque chose qui m'a chapp dans le raisonnement de base. L'OMC te fera bouffer du transgnique, alors que ton pays dmocratique n'en veut pas, et qu'en plus a ruinera l'agriculteur et crera du chmage. C'est a l'OMC, un outil de contrainte  la solde des puissants de cette plante, et servant des objectifs pour le moins obscurs. Pour info, l'OMC n'aime pas non plus qu'on lutte contre le tabac, c'est nuisible au commerce.

Si ton but est de traquer le Franais et intruser dans sa vie prive dans l'unique but de faire plaisir  l'OMC, je commence  comprendre la dmarche.




> ne laisseraient pas une telle situation perdurer


Elle dclencherait une guerre contre la France? LOL.
Redescend sur terre: Hadopi est nfaste au commerce, sauf pour quelques acteurs particuliers et cibls, mais dans la moyenne a a un impact ngatif. Du coup, il est probable que l'OMC verra Hadopi d'un trs mauvais oeil, surtout lorsqu'ils constateront que les sites amricains ne seront plus accessibles par les Franais, LOL.




> A partir de l, un chef d'Etat a un peu les mains lies par les traits internationaux.


La France ne m'a pas sembl avoir eu les mains lies quand elle a refus  (avec raison) de participer  la guerre en Irak. Elle n'a pas eu les mains lies lorsqu'elle a agit (toujours avec raison) pour tenter d'interdire les OGM. 

Et elle ne semble pas avoir les mains lies pour faire voter des lois comme Hadopi (et surtout Loppsi et bientt acta) qui vont contre la charte des droits de l'Homme, avec par exemple l'inversion de la prsomption d'innocence et le dni du droit  un procs avant d'tre condamn.

La France a souvent t un symbole de dfense des liberts pour tous les francophones du monde, ce serait quand mme dommage qu'elle devienne un symbole d'tat totalitaire. Moi, en tout cas, a me peinerait normment.

Soyons srieux, les questions  se poser sont : que veux le citoyen? Ses dsirs sont-ils applicables? De quelle faon est-il possible de lgifrer pour mettre fin  un mcanisme de non-droit mais qui arrange tout le monde?

A+
Claude

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Si tu aimes Wikipedia, voici le lien sur Vivendi : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vivendi


Regarde le lien de la version anglaise bordel -_-
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Music_Group




> In February 2006, *the group became 100% owned by French media conglomerate Vivendi SA* when Vivendi purchased the last 20% from Matsushita, the group's sole owner from 1990 to 1995 and co-owner from 1995 to 2006.


Tu es capable d'interprter la phrase en gras? C'est juste que tu te mlanges entre la partie Universal qui faisait des films et la branche musique -_-




> En outre, seule la France dans le monde prtend lutter de faon intrusive contre ce mcanisme


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital..._Copyright_Act
Qui date de 1998 et  cot duquel Hadopi fait ple figure.





> C'est ce qui s'est pass lorsque les principales chanes franaises sont devenues cryptes.


Les? La seule chaine crypte que je connaisse c'est Canal+  :8O: 




> Avec, en prime, une perte sche pour la culture franaise, au dtriment de la culture allemande.


Oui enfin quand tu vois que la France est  peu prs le seul pays Europen qui arrive  tenir la route avec sa propre production cinmatographique par exemple, on peut quand mme questionner ce genre de conclusions.




> Ce sont les idiots et les riches qui sont contre, o ceux qui sont dsinforms.
> Moi, je suis pour les impts et contre les taxes


Et l, tu as march sur ton propre rteau. C'est que la voix de cet idiot compte autant que la tienne, et s'ils sont suffisamment nombreux, leur point de vue - mme stupide - prvaudra tout simplement par la force du nombre.

Et l tu remarquera que le dmocrate (hihi) que tu es vient de sparer la population en deux parties - les idiots qui ont tort et les autres. Tous les hommes sont gaux, mais certains ont tort... Tiens c'est presque de l'Orwell a...  ::mouarf:: 




> Si tu expliques aux gens que sans impts ils n'auront plus toute une srie de services, ils ne voudront plus qu'on les supprime, il y a une contre-partie trs intressante.


Et ils vont t'expliquer que ceux qui selon eux devront payer des impots, ce sont les riches et les patrons, mais surtout pas - mais alors surtout pas - eux...  ::mouarf::  Grand classique.




> En interdisant l'change entre particuliers et en surveillant internet, il n'y a AUCUNE contrepartie pour le citoyen, et, pire, on paye cette surveillance avec ses impts.


Parce que l'auteur, lui, n'est pas un citoyen?




> Moi je dirais que le problme c'est qu'on a finit par faire croire aux gens qu'il tait logique que tout soit rmunr. Un jour, les pompiers venant teindre un incendie demanderont l'acquittement pralable de la facture avant de brancher la lance d'incendie.


N'exagrons pas. Par contre, a te choque pas que quand tu prends une ambulance prive on te prsente une facture. Et que - omg - mme un hpital peut te prsenter une facture (qui te sera rembourse partiellement ou totalement, certes)?




> Le citoyen n'a simplement pas  payer pour changer des copies d'oeuvres multimdia, je vois mal au nom de quoi on devrait payer quelque chose d'aussi immatriel.


Peu importe si c'est matriel ou immatriel, l'important c'est qu'il y a eu du travail et de l'argent investi dans la production de ce contenu, et que la moindre des choses, c'est que l'auteur (ou le producteur suivant les cas) puisse rcuprer sa mise.




> A l'origine, avant internet, on a bien compris qu'il ne fallait pas interdire la copie  usage priv et on l'a mis dans les textes de loi.


Mais c'est parce que c'tait trs compliqu d'en faire une enfin!
Comment tu veux copier un bouquin ou une peinture, et qui plus est, au mme niveau de qualit que l'original?
Alors qu'avec l'apparition des technologies numriques, c'est possible. Il a donc fallu changer quelque peu la lgislation.




> Quand quelqu'un dans une socit vit dj au-dessus du niveau des autres, je vois mal au nom de quoi il rclamerait une part du gteau encore plus grande


De qui on parle? Parce que la maison de disque n'est pas "quelqu'un", c'est une entreprise. Alors qui vit "au-dessus du niveau des autres"? 




> Pareil ici : je t'ai expliqu les choix possibles, et surveiller tout le monde pour protger les intrts d'une poigne de nantis ne me semble pas dcouler de ta devise nationale. J'ai mme l'impression que c'est pour a qu'on a coup des ttes en 1789.


Non, 1789 c'tait avant tout une rvolution des intellectuels et des journalistes  la base. C'est que la poigne de nantis et de journalistes voulait l'accs au pouvoir.  ::mouarf:: 




> Mais comment est-ce qu'on peut gober pareille chose? LOL.
> Dj, quand ils annoncent que la vente des CD baisse, ils oublient qu'ils se concurrencent eux-mmes : blu-ray, DVD, et mme le tlchargement "lgal" (qu'ils oublient au passage, LOL)


Oui enfin, la musique sort quand mme plutt sur CD (sauf les concerts videmment). Le Blu-ray et le DVD se font clairement concurrence, a oui.




> Ensuite, ils oublient que les gens baissent leurs achats loisirs parce que leur pouvoir d'achat baisse. Tu penses que les gens vont acheter un CD s'ils n'ont pas de quoi remplir l'assiette de leurs gosses ou payer le loyer????


Et c'est la faute d'Universal et de Sony je prsume?




> La preuve? Ben la CCIA vient d'envoyer une lettre ouverte  la France en disant qu'on poussait trop le bouchon et qu'on allait dranger le commerce.


La CCIA a protest contre l'installation possible d'un logiciel "mouchard" sur l'ordinateur (ce qui en effet une ide... euh moyenne), pas contre Hadopi dans son intgralit.




> Et quand a se sera tendu  l'interdiction du gratuit tout court, puis de la politique, etc, ben tu expliqueras aux providers pourquoi ils devront fermer boutique


Ah oui, tu devrais regarder la part de chiffre d'affaire d'un Orange qu'il se fait avec les entreprise vs celle avec les particuliers et comprendre que a risque pas d'arriver.




> Le tout en pure perte pour le citoyen, et n'a amen strictement la cration d'aucun emploi (c'est de l'argent qui est offert  des actionnaires)


Parce que les entreprises ne crent pas d'emplois c'est bien connu  ::roll:: 





> Dans une dmocratie, c'est au citoyen de dcider quelles sont ses priorits, mme s'il est dans l'erreur.


Ben regarde o a nous a men.




> Sur base de ton principe on ne devrait pas lutter contre le tabac car a provoque du chmage (moins d'hospitalisations, buralistes, rseau de distribution, pharmacies, etc)


Ben tu va rire, mais il y a eu une tude d'impact srieuse  l'poque (il y a plus de 10 ans) pour comparer les bnfices et les manques  gagner dans le domaine (en gros, moins de traitement mdical vs allongement des retraites  payer).




> Heuu, l'OMC je m'en tamponne royalement, ce n'est pas une institution dmocratique, et, ds lors, je me pose la question de savoir comment elle peut donner des ordres aux dmocraties.


Elle ne donne pas d'ordres en l'occurrence, mais la France a sign les accords de l'OMC sur le copyright. De son plein gr qui plus est. Alors si demain, tu dis "ah bah non, finalement  la poubelle ce truc", c'est un peu grave.




> Du coup, il est probable que l'OMC verra Hadopi d'un trs mauvais oeil, surtout lorsqu'ils constateront que les sites amricains ne seront plus accessibles par les Franais, LOL.


La c'est une "prvision" qui ne repose sur rien. Enfin peut-tre sur le prcdent Yahoo et encore...




> La France ne m'a pas sembl avoir eu les mains lies quand elle a refus  (avec raison) de participer  la guerre en Irak. Elle n'a pas eu les mains lies lorsqu'elle a agit (toujours avec raison) pour tenter d'interdire les OGM.


a s'est pas mal jou au niveau de l'Europe pour les OGM.




> Soyons srieux, les questions  se poser sont : que veux le citoyen? Ses dsirs sont-ils applicables?


La rponse est simple: un citoyen lambda veut payer le moins d'impts et avoir accs  un spectre le plus large possible de choses bon march (ou gratuites de prfrence). Le problme c'est que  l'chelle d'un pays a marche pas - l'argent n'apparait pas comme par magie.
D'o la rponse  ta 2eme question - ses dsirs sont applicables dans la mesure ou ceux-ci n'interfrent pas avec les dsirs des autres composantes de la socits. Des autres citoyens, mais aussi des entreprises, de l'Etat et j'en passe.

----------


## Marc_27

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital..._Copyright_Act
> Qui date de 1998 et  cot duquel Hadopi fait ple figure.


Tu dois rigoler non? Un exemple des USA? Depuis quand on peut se comparer  eux?




> Parce que l'auteur, lui, n'est pas un citoyen?


Un citoyen qui reois des dons de campagne et qui sans ces dons il n'aura le pouvoir de voter ces lois dbiles dont l'intrt est loin de soutenir la cration et la culture..

----------


## dams78

En gros pour sauver la culture il faudrait faire passer, puisque c'est le peuple qui le veut (a j'adore, on reparlera des impts ensuite  ::aie:: ), une loi qui autorise le tlchargement? 
Mais vous pensez rellement que c'est possible, qu'on puisse dire  un artiste : non tu ne vendra plus ta musique,  un acteur : non tu ne vendra plus de dvd, etc?

----------


## Marc_27

> Mais vous pensez rellement que c'est possible, qu'on puisse dire  un artiste : non tu ne vendra plus ta musique,  un acteur : non tu ne vendra plus de dvd, etc?


Au-del de l'argument que le vrai artiste veut qui sont travail soit divulgu (je ne vais plus rentrer dans ce sujet), on vit dans une "economie de masse", c'est--dire, si le produit est bon et s'il y a une bonne pub, le produit le plus pourri vent. Si l'industrie depensait son argent avec de la pub pour le tlchargement legal, pour les disques phisyques, etc, les gens allaient l'acheter (pas tous, mais une bonne partie).

Concernant les films, mme avec le tlchargement les entres sont records.

A+

----------


## dams78

> Au-del de l'argument que le vrai artiste veut qui sont travail soit divulgu (je ne vais plus rentrer dans ce sujet), on vit dans une "economie de masse", c'est--dire, si le produit est bon et s'il y a une bonne pub, le produit le plus pourri vent. Si l'industrie depensait son argent avec de la pub pour le tlchargement legal, pour les disques phisyques, etc, les gens allaient l'acheter (pas tous, mais une bonne partie).
> 
> Concernant les films, mme avec le tlchargement les entres sont records.
> 
> A+


L'artiste veut aussi bouffer  :;): 
Sinon j'ai pas trop compris le reste de ta phrase.

Pour les films, tu parles des entres au cinma, mais ce que tu trouves sur le net n'est pas comparable aux cinmas, on peut plus comparer le tlchargement de films avec la VOD et les dvd.

En fait ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'on soit pour ou contre le tlchargement, qu'est ce qu'on doit faire (au niveau lgislatif), est ce qu'on doit obliger les professionnels  partager leurs oeuvres ou bien doit on faire appliquer la loi actuelle?

----------


## Marc_27

Dsol pour le franais..  ::oops:: 

Je voulais dire qui je continue avec mon avis qu'il y a un march pour tous, ces qui ne veulent pas payer, mais par contre ont une qualit pas assez bonne et ces qui veullent payer  cause de la simplicit de l'offre legal et mme pour avoir les disques avec l'encart, etc...

Concernant le cinema, il fait part des revenus apperus par le film, et je n'ai pas des chiffres, mais je pense quand mme qu'il paye la prodution avec quelque profit, et donc la vente des DVD's est un plus (la mme histoire de copyright, de remunerer les fils des musiciens ad eternun). Qui veut de la qualit achete le DVD/ Blue-Ray. Qui veut un film pourris, tlcharge et point. Et comme on a dj dit, a ne represente pas forcement une vente en moins...

----------


## zouuc

> En gros pour sauver la culture il faudrait faire passer, puisque c'est le peuple qui le veut (a j'adore, on reparlera des impts ensuite ), une loi qui autorise le tlchargement? 
> Mais vous pensez rellement que c'est possible, qu'on puisse dire  un artiste : non tu ne vendra plus ta musique,  un acteur : non tu ne vendra plus de dvd, etc?


Depuis le dbut du sujet il a t dit plusieurs fois qu'on peut tout  fait tlcharger (illgalement) et acheter les CD et DVD ou Blu-ray de nos films et ou artistes favoris.

C'est ce que je fais, et a ne changera pas demain, que ce soit pour l'achat ou pour le tlchargement.

----------


## dams78

> Dsol pour le franais.. 
> 
> Je voulais dire qui je continue avec mon avis qu'il y a un march pour tous, ces qui ne veulent pas payer, mais par contre ont une qualit pas assez bonne et ces qui veullent payer  cause de la simplicit de l'offre legal et mme pour avoir les disques avec l'encart, etc...
> 
> Concernant le cinema, il fait part des revenus apperus par le film, et je n'ai pas des chiffres, mais je pense quand mme qu'il paye la prodution avec quelque profit, et donc la vente des DVD's est un plus (la mme histoire de copyright, de remunerer les fils des musiciens ad eternun). Qui veut de la qualit achete le DVD/ Blue-Ray. Qui veut un film pourris, tlcharge et point. Et comme on a dj dit, a ne represente pas forcement une vente en moins...


Moi ce qui me choque dans certains payent et pas d'autres, c'est que clairement, aujourd'hui, certains payent pour d'autres. Moi je sais que si demain le tlchargement tait disons "dpnalis", j'arrterai tout tlchargements lgales au profit du p2p (plus pratique) et je continuerai  acheter un cd de temps en temps. Et je pense que malheureusement avec cette faon de faire cela ne serai pas bnfique aux artistes et autres professionnels de la musique.

Pour le cinma, tu as certainement raison mme si a dpend du succs du film je pense, et c'est vrai que quand tu vois le prix des dvd d'Avatar par exemple, tu te dis qu'il y en a qui se font des c... en or. Mais bon pour un succs qui va rapporter de l'argent, combien de film vont faire un bide et tre  perte? 
Enfin bon, je les plains pas c'est sr. Je suis plus dans l'ide : tu veux quelques chose soit tu payes soit on t'as autoris  l'utiliser.

----------


## dams78

> Depuis le dbut du sujet il a t dit plusieurs fois qu'on peut tout  fait tlcharger (illgalement) et acheter les CD et DVD ou Blu-ray de nos films et ou artistes favoris.
> 
> C'est ce que je fais, et a ne changera pas demain, que ce soit pour l'achat ou pour le tlchargement.


Je vois pas en quoi dire jachte un cd alors je peux en pirater dix, texcuses.

Maintenant aprs ce long dbat o tout le monde campe sur ses positions, je demande juste ce que chacun propose. Parce que tu es bien d'accord qu'on ne peut pas rester dans la situation actuelle, la loi dit que tlcharger est illgale, et comme c'est la loi, le gouvernement doit l'appliquer o bien la changer. Donc moi je me pose juste la question, comment est ce qu'on pourrait changer la loi, et est ce faisable, puisque je suis persuader que si demain tu lgalises le tlchargement en disant c'est bon les pirates sont des grands consommateurs de cd / dvd, tu vas avoir des grosses chutes de ventes (en tout cas pour ma part, je vois pas pourquoi jachterai des dvd si on peut les tlcharger lgalement).

----------


## Marc_27

> Moi ce qui me choque dans certains payent et pas d'autres, c'est que clairement, aujourd'hui, certains payent pour d'autres. Moi je sais que si demain le tlchargement tait disons "dpnalis", j'arrterai tout tlchargements lgales au profit du p2p (plus pratique) et je continuerai  acheter un cd de temps en temps. Et je pense que malheureusement avec cette faon de faire cela ne serai pas bnfique aux artistes et autres professionnels de la musique.
> 
> Pour le cinma, tu as certainement raison mme si a dpend du succs du film je pense, et c'est vrai que quand tu vois le prix des dvd d'Avatar par exemple, tu te dis qu'il y en a qui se font des c... en or. Mais bon pour un succs qui va rapporter de l'argent, combien de film vont faire un bide et tre  perte? 
> Enfin bon, je les plains pas c'est sr. Je suis plus dans l'ide : tu veux quelques chose soit tu payes soit on t'as autoris  l'utiliser.


C'est ton attitude, mais tu comprends un peu d'informatique...

M. et Mme. Tout le monde, ils vont voir la pub en disant: p2p=virus, p2p manque de qualit, P2P il n'est pas simple, il faut chercher sur les sites une bonne version, plusieurs fois sans qualit, etc et ils vont soit acheter directement le support physique soit tlcharger sut Amazon  cause de la suret et de la simplicit... 

De la mme faon dont on voit des anti-virus gratos et les payants. Il n'est pas parce qu'il y a du gratos que les gens ne payent pas. Il n'est que de la PUB.  :8-): 

Pour quoi il devrait tre different? Je trouve tout--fait normal de faire comme a...
 :;):

----------


## dams78

> Pour quoi il devrait tre different? Je trouve tout--fait normal de faire comme a...


Diffrent par rapport  aujourd'hui? Les gens qui tlchargent vont donc continuer (avec un taux peut tre plus important), quand aux autres, je pense que ceux qui arrivent  tlcharger sur Amazon arriveront  tlcharger en p2p (o l'ont dj fait), aprs t'as certainement raison a ne vas pas tre le cas de tout le monde.
Mais bon du coup on fait quoi avec la loi?

----------


## zouuc

> Maintenant aprs ce long dbat o tout le monde campe sur ses positions, je demande juste ce que chacun propose. Parce que tu es bien d'accord qu'on ne peut pas rester dans la situation actuelle, la loi dit que tlcharger est illgale, et comme c'est la loi, le gouvernement doit l'appliquer o bien la changer. Donc moi je me pose juste la question, comment est ce qu'on pourrait changer la loi, et est ce faisable, puisque je suis persuader que si demain tu lgalises le tlchargement en disant c'est bon les pirates sont des grands consommateurs de cd / dvd, tu vas avoir des grosses chutes de ventes (en tout cas pour ma part, je vois pas pourquoi jachterai des dvd si on peut les tlcharger lgalement).


C'est en effet le grand risque de rendre le tlchargement "lgal". Mais aprs ces longues explications (fortes intressantes) prcdentes, si j'ai bien compris, il y a quelques annes, en France, on pouvait lgalement tlcharg sur internet alors que tout le monde tait persuad que non ? (je ne suis plus sr, beaucoup de chose  assimiler ^^).

On est deux cas diffrents, toi tu sais que si le tlchargement est rendu lgal, tu n'achtes plus.
Alors que moi, certes je profiterais du tlchargement, mais je sais que j'achterais les albums que je trouve excellent.

A partir de l, moi la seul chose qui me ferait acheter plus de CD et de Blu-ray, a serait une hausse du pouvoir d'achat.

Je prend un exemple que je trouve concret. Dans la ville ou je ralise mes tudes, il y a un cinma Gaumont. Le prix pour les films non 3D mme avec la carte tudiante et vraiment cher par rapport  de petits cinma. Et depuis peu, un ami m'a appris que abonnement gratuit  la carte fidlit du Gaumont permettait de voir les films  prix avoisinant les 5 euros voir moins. Maintenant c'est sur que je ne vais pas me gner pour aller voir les films que je pensais " risque" quand ils taient  8 voir 9 euros.
C'est tout benef pour le cinma qui va faire beaucoup plus d'entre parce que voir un screener tout bidon avec une qualit et un accent effroyable, a peut pas test contre une vraie sance de cinma. Et pour le consommateur potentiel comme moi :]

Je me dis que pour les CD (mme si les lments ne sont pas les mme) a peut tre la mme chose. Qu'en pensez vous ? (on peut toujours rver c'est certain ^^)

----------


## Marc_27

> Diffrent par rapport  aujourd'hui? Les gens qui tlchargent vont donc continuer (avec un taux peut tre plus important), quand aux autres, je pense que ceux qui arrivent  tlcharger sur Amazon arriveront  tlcharger en p2p (o l'ont dj fait), aprs t'as certainement raison a ne vas pas tre le cas de tout le monde.
> Mais bon du coup on fait quoi avec la loi?


A mon avis, on doit faire c'est qu'on est en train de faire aujourd'hui (mais dans la mauvais sense). Au lieu de faire des nouvelles lois pour lutter contre l'impossible (arreter le tlchargement), il faut le legaliser.

Il faut le legaliser parce que aprs on va bien voir qu'il n'est pas aussi mauvais pour la culture. Mais surement il va falloir que l'industrie essaye de changer un peu son offre legale, pour la rendre plus atractive que le P2P...  :;):

----------


## dams78

> C'est en effet le grand risque de rendre le tlchargement "lgal". Mais aprs ces longues explications (fortes intressantes) prcdentes, si j'ai bien compris, il y a quelques annes, en France, on pouvait lgalement tlcharg sur internet alors que tout le monde tait persuad que non ? (je ne suis plus sr, beaucoup de chose  assimiler ^^).
> 
> On est deux cas diffrents, toi tu sais que si le tlchargement est rendu lgal, tu n'achtes plus.
> Alors que moi, certes je profiterais du tlchargement, mais je sais que j'achterais les albums que je trouve excellent.
> 
> A partir de l, moi la seul chose qui me ferait acheter plus de CD et de Blu-ray, a serait une hausse du pouvoir d'achat.
> 
> Je prend un exemple que je trouve dmonstratif. Dans la ville ou je ralise mes tudes, il y a un cinma Gaumont. Le prix pour les films non blu-ray mme avec la carte tudiante et vraiment cher par rapport  de petits cinma. Et depuis peu, un ami m'a appris que abonnement gratuit  la carte fidlit du Gaumont permettait de voir les films  prix avoisinant les 5 euros voir moins. Maintenant c'est sur que je ne vais pas me gner pour aller voir les films que je pensais " risque" quand ils taient  8 voir 9 euros.
> C'est tout benef pour le cinma qui va faire beaucoup plus d'entre parce que voir un screener tout bidon avec une qualit et un accent effroyable, a peut pas test contre une vraie sance de cinma. Et pour le consommateur potentiel comme moi :]
> ...


Heu non non il n'a jamais t lgale de tlcharger en France (enfin t'as des offres payantes), disons qu'avant tu pouvais le faire sans risques.

Comme toi moi aussi j'achte les cd que j'aime bien, par contre pour les films honntement si je pouvais les avoirs en qualit dvd gratos et lgallement bien sr, il y a de fortes chance pour que j'en achte presque plus.

J'ai pas trs bien compris ton exemple avec le cinma, tu parlais de sance cin c'est a? Aprs c'est sr que quand c'est moins cher tu peux vendre plus, mais a c'est du commerce : tu peux pas non plus vendre  rabais, tu dois rentrer le plus rapidement dans tes frais, etc.

----------


## bizet

> C'est ton attitude, mais tu comprends un peu d'informatique...
> 
> M. et Mme. Tout le monde, ils vont voir la pub en disant: p2p=virus, p2p manque de qualit, P2P il n'est pas simple, il faut chercher sur les sites une bonne version, plusieurs fois sans qualit, etc et ils vont soit acheter directement le support physique soit tlcharger sut Amazon  cause de la suret et de la simplicit... 
> 
> De la mme faon dont on voit des anti-virus gratos et les payants. Il n'est pas parce qu'il y a du gratos que les gens ne payent pas. Il n'est que de la PUB. 
> 
> Pour quoi il devrait tre different? Je trouve tout--fait normal de faire comme a...


Pas du tout d'accord avec toi. 
La madame Michu va aller voir son fils / neveu / petit fils et va lui demander quel logiciel utilis pour tlcharger puisque maintenant c'est lgalis.
Il va conseiller d'utiliser la mule car ca marche pas trop mal. 
Et madame Michu utilisera la mule et n'achtera plus de DVD.

Pour le moment ce qui l'en empche c'est que c'est illgal. 

Et ne me dis pas que tu vas acheter un DVD pour la qualit, maintenant tu peux tlcharger en qualit DVD...

----------


## dams78

> A mon avis, on doit faire c'est qu'on est en train de faire aujourd'hui (mais dans la mauvais sense). Au lieu de faire des nouvelles lois pour lutter contre l'impossible (arreter le tlchargement), il faut le legaliser.
> 
> Il faut le legaliser parce que aprs on va bien voir qu'il n'est pas aussi mauvais pour la culture. Mais surement il va falloir que l'industrie essaye de changer un peu son offre legale, pour la rendre plus atractive que le P2P...


En tant que consommateur je suis partant, mais franchement je vois pas comment on pourrait concurrencer quelques chose de gratuit... L'exemple des cinma est flagrant, si autant de gens vont au cin c'est que chez eux ils n'ont pas le mme confort,  ct de a, quelque est la diffrence entre un mp3 et un cd, entre un divx et un dvd, etc.

----------


## zouuc

> J'ai pas trs bien compris ton exemple avec le cinma, tu parlais de sance cin c'est a? Aprs c'est sr que quand c'est moins cher tu peux vendre plus, mais a c'est du commerce : tu peux pas non plus vendre  rabais, tu dois rentrer le plus rapidement dans tes frais, etc.


Wep, les  sances  un peu moins de 5 euros pour de la super qualit (Gaumont) du moment que tu prsentes la carte fidlit (qui est gratuite).

----------


## Marc_27

> Pas du tout d'accord avec toi. 
> La madame Michu va aller voir son fils / neveu / petit fils et va lui demander quel logiciel utilis pour tlcharger puisque maintenant c'est lgalis.
> Il va conseiller d'utiliser la mule car ca marche pas trop mal. 
> Et madame Michu utilisera la mule et n'achtera plus de DVD.
> 
> Pour le moment ce qui l'en empche c'est que c'est illgal. 
> 
> Et ne me dis pas que tu vas acheter un DVD pour la qualit, maintenant tu peux tlcharger en qualit DVD...


Oui et non. On vit dans une economie des masses. Avec une bonne PUB et une bonne offre les gens sont prets  payer, et beaucoup vont le faire (c'est a qui c'est une economie de masse). Ils payent dj pour cet arnaque qu'est l'offre actuelle. Comment j'ai dit, pas tous, mais une bonne part oui...

----------


## dams78

Vous connaissez des exemples o l'on paye pour quelque chose qu'on pourrait avoir gratuitement?

----------


## zouuc

> A mon avis, on doit faire c'est qu'on est en train de faire aujourd'hui (mais dans la mauvais sense). Au lieu de faire des nouvelles lois pour lutter contre l'impossible (arreter le tlchargement), il faut le legaliser.
> 
> Il faut le legaliser parce que aprs on va bien voir qu'il n'est pas aussi mauvais pour la culture. Mais surement il va falloir que l'industrie essaye de changer un peu son offre legale, pour la rendre plus atractive que le P2P...


Je vous rejoins l dessus aussi du coup. En tous cas, c'est pas avec les lois qui sortent en ce moment que a va arranger les choses.

----------


## Marc_27

> En tant que consommateur je suis partant, mais franchement je vois pas comment on pourrait concurrencer quelques chose de gratuit... L'exemple des cinma est flagrant, si autant de gens vont au cin c'est que chez eux ils n'ont pas le mme confort,  ct de a, quelque est la diffrence entre un mp3 et un cd, entre un divx et un dvd, etc.


Il y a aussi le cot "soire" du cinema, c'est--dire, sortir de chez soi, se promener un peu, etc... On sort, on va au cinema, aprs on peut boire un verre, bavarder, etc. 

concernant la concurrence, pour quoi tu penses qu'il serait diferent des anti-virus?

----------


## Marc_27

> Vous connaissez des exemples o l'on paye pour quelque chose qu'on pourrait avoir gratuitement?


Au dl des anti-virus, les gens payent pour l'eau. On peut la boire du robinet, non? Pour quoi acheter une boteille d'eau minerale?

----------


## dams78

> Il y a aussi le cot "soire" du cinema, c'est--dire, sortir de chez soi, se promener un peu, etc... On sort, on va au cinema, aprs on peut boire un verre, bavarder, etc. 
> 
> concernant la concurrence, pour quoi tu penses qu'il serait diferent des anti-virus?


Je suis d'accord avec toi, le cinma apporte clairement un plus, un plus que tu ne peux pas tlcharger.

Tu veux dire par rapport aux anti-virus gratuits? Effectivement c'est un bon exemple, c'est un peu comme les gens qui tlchargent les cracks de ces anti-virus ou autre softs alors qu'ils existent des quivalents gratuits, mais bon c'est pas exactement le mme produit, a serait peut tre comparable si tu pouvais avoir l'anti-virus soit payant soit gratos. Mais d'ailleurs les diteurs d'anti-virus ne se font ils pas leur marge surtout avec les entreprises?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Au dl des anti-virus, les gens payent pour l'eau. On peut la boire du robinet, non? Pour quoi acheter une boteille d'eau minerale?


Parce que vu la quantit de calcaire dans l'eau du robinet dans pas mal de rgions, c'est un chemin tout trac vers un certain nombre de maladies du rein  ::):  Et parce que par exemple  Paris, l'eau est tout simplement imbuvable parce que ayant un got immonde mme bouillie.

----------


## zouuc

> Vous connaissez des exemples o l'on paye pour quelque chose qu'on pourrait avoir gratuitement?


Un jour je suis all en Hollande qu'un seule aprem. J'entendais une super chanson en me promenant. En me rapprochant j'ai compris que c'tait un sans abris qui faisait preuve de ses talents en pleine rue, gratuitement sans rien demander directement. j'tais plus jeune et je n'avais rien sur moi hlas. Mais si j'avais eu un billet de 5 je lui aurait fil ! 
[TROLL]d'ailleurs a m'a mis en rogne contre le monde dans lequel on vie, avec de faux artistes qui gagnent tellement en ayant composs et ou raliss si peu de chose intressante. L, le pauvre (c'tait p-e une reprise je n'en sais rien) n'avait pas la "chance" d'tre un faux talent. Il ne savait que chanter super bien tout en faisant de la guitare  ::(: [/TROLL]

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Je suis d'accord avec toi, le cinma apporte clairement un plus, un plus que tu ne peux pas tlcharger.


Oui, il faut effectivement pas trop s'inquiter pour les cinmas, le tlchargement ne pouvant concurrencer ni la qualit de l'image (potentiellement 3D) ni la dimension sociale d'une sortie au cinma.




> Mais d'ailleurs les diteurs d'anti-virus ne se font ils pas leur marge surtout avec les entreprises?


Bah oui parce que au lieu de vendre 1 boite  un particulier, ils vendent quelques centaines (voire milliers) de licences, plus des services complmentaires.

Par contre, si on prend l'exemple de la musique, c'est clairement pas un produit  vocation professionnelle, mais justement, tourn vers le particulier.  :;):

----------


## Marc_27

> Je suis d'accord avec toi, le cinma apporte clairement un plus, un plus que tu ne peux pas tlcharger.
> 
> Tu veux dire par rapport aux anti-virus gratuits? Effectivement c'est un bon exemple, c'est un peu comme les gens qui tlchargent les cracks de ces anti-virus ou autre softs alors qu'ils existent des quivalents gratuits, mais bon c'est pas exactement le mme produit, a serait peut tre comparable si tu pouvais avoir l'anti-virus soit payant soit gratos. Mais d'ailleurs les diteurs d'anti-virus ne se font ils pas leur marge surtout avec les entreprises?


Je pense que oui, mais l'ide la c'est qu'il y a des particuliers qui achetent des anti-virus mme s'il y a du gratos (et parfois de qualit superieure). Il n'est que de la PUB. 30 fois PUB. 

Mme de l'eau, il y a des gens qu'achetent l'eau minerale parce que ils ont entendu que c'est meilleur pour la sant. Il peut tre vrai, mais mon point est clair l: PUB.

----------


## Marc_27

> Par contre, si on prend l'exemple de la musique, c'est clairement pas un produit  vocation professionnelle, mais justement, tourn vers le particulier.


Arguments pour sortir du P2P existent. Simplicit, qualit, virus, etc...
Le P2P est une concurrence de l'offre "legale" comme AVAST est pour NORTON.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> concernant la concurrence, pour quoi tu penses qu'il serait diferent des anti-virus?


Parce que les socits qui proposent des anti-virus gratuits aux particuliers, vendent aux socits des versions pro !

a va tre difficile de vendre le dernier Johnny dans les socits !  :;):

----------


## Marc_27

> Parce que les socits qui proposent des anti-virus gratuits aux particuliers, vendent aux socits des versions pro !
> 
> a va tre difficile de vendre le dernier Johnny dans les socits !


Le focus n'est pas la socit, mais les particuliers: pour quoi payer s'il y a du gratos? Je dis: PUB. Je disais l que l'industrie n'allais pas faire faillit  cause du P2P, qu'est gratos

L'industrie qu'a commenc cet "diabolisation" du P2P  cause d'une perte de leur monopole. Avec l'internet, ils ont perdu le monopole de divulgation de la culture. C'est a leur grand problme...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Le focus n'est pas la socit, mais les particuliers: pour quoi payer s'il y a du gratos? Je dis: PUB. Je dis l que l'industrie n'allais pas faire faillit  cause du P2P, qu'est gratos
> 
> L'industrie qu'a commenc cet "diabolisation" du P2P  cause d'une perte de leur monopole. Avec l'internet, ils ont perdu le monopole de divulgation de la culture. C'est a leur grand problme...


Tu ne regardes pas le problme sous le bon angle.

Toi, tu dis, "il existe des anti-virus gratuits, et pourtant certains particuliers en achtent", et tu en conclus que les socits dveloppant des antivirus arrivent  vivre grce  cela.

Moi, je te dis que ce que gagne si des socits distribuent des antivirus gratuits aux particuliers, c'est pour faire un retour sur investissement dans les entreprises.
C'est l'inverse !

----------


## Marc_27

> Tu ne regardes pas le problme sous le bon angle.
> 
> Toi, tu dis, "il existe des anti-virus gratuits, et pourtant certains particuliers en achtent", et tu en conclus que les socits dveloppant des antivirus arrivent  vivre grce  cela.
> 
> Moi, je te dis que ce que gagne si des socits distribuent des antivirus gratuits aux particuliers, c'est pour faire un retour sur investissement dans les entreprises.
> C'est l'inverse !



T'as pas compris...
Je disais de NORTON: mme avec plusieurs autres anti-virus gratos, ils arrivent  vendre beaucoup pour les particuliers... 

Mme avec le P2P, avec une bonne PUB, l'industrie de la musique peut vendre des disques physiques (comme toujours) et plus les MP3 payants. Il faut faire de la PUB et changer un peu leur modele...

(sans oublier McAfee, Kaspersky, etc...). Il y a beaucoup plus de concurrence l, contrairement  la musique, par exemple, qu'est um monopole (pas plus, heureusement)  :;):

----------


## Marco46

> Je vois pas en quoi dire jachte un cd alors je peux en pirater dix, texcuses.
> 
> Maintenant aprs ce long dbat o tout le monde campe sur ses positions, je demande juste ce que chacun propose. Parce que tu es bien d'accord qu'on ne peut pas rester dans la situation actuelle, la loi dit que tlcharger est illgale, et comme c'est la loi, le gouvernement doit l'appliquer o bien la changer. Donc moi je me pose juste la question, comment est ce qu'on pourrait changer la loi, et est ce faisable, puisque je suis persuader que si demain tu lgalises le tlchargement en disant c'est bon les pirates sont des grands consommateurs de cd / dvd, tu vas avoir des grosses chutes de ventes (en tout cas pour ma part, je vois pas pourquoi jachterai des dvd si on peut les tlcharger lgalement).


Tu fais parti d'une infinitsimale minorit. Ce sont des dizaines de millions de franais qui tlchargent. Si tu lgalises (ou plutt dpnalise) le tlchargement *sans but lucratif* demain a ne changera rien du tout.

Exactement comme si demain tu dpnalises l'usage du canabis a ne changera rien aux habitudes des franais. Cela supprimera juste une pe de Damocles rtrograde.

Si par contre tu lgalises le canabis tu n'auras pas les mmes effets car des business pourront se monter et l c'est plus pareil. La modification est beaucoup plus forte (et moins hypocrite).

Simplement dpnaliser le tlchargement sans but lucratif une bonne fois pour toute c'est forcer les Majors  cesser leurs actes de lobbying et  enfin se mettre  tenter des choses. C'est aussi un premier pas vers le bon sens.

----------


## dams78

J'ai pens  vous ce matin  ::):  Plus exactement  la phrase qui revient souvent "si je tlcharge, je ne fais pas de mal" : en gnral le matin je vais  la gare  pied et ce matin le bus tait l et comme j'avais de la monnaie je l'ai pris, mais au final si je l'aurai pas payer a n'aurait rien chang puisqu'en gnral je ne le prend mme pas. Donc a aurait tout  fait t normal que j'utilise ce service gratuitement, puisque je ne fais pas de mal ?




> T'as pas compris...
> Je disais de NORTON: mme avec plusieurs autres anti-virus gratos, ils arrivent  vendre beaucoup pour les particuliers... 
> 
> Mme avec le P2P, avec une bonne PUB, l'industrie de la musique peut vendre des disques physiques (comme toujours) et plus les MP3 payants. Il faut faire de la PUB et changer un peu leur modele...
> 
> (sans oublier McAfee, Kaspersky, etc...). Il y a beaucoup plus de concurrence l, contrairement  la musique, par exemple, qu'est um monopole (pas plus, heureusement)


Je vois ce que tu veux dire, le truc c'est que si tu fais de la pub en disant au lieu de tlcharger sur un P2P venez plutt sur notre site, tu vas aussi faire la pub du P2P. Mais je pense que tu as raison en disant que certaines personnes vont quand mme aller acheter ces titres, aprs est ce que a sera suffisant?
Par contre pour revenir sur le P2P, franchement quand je vois dans mon entourage tout le monde a dj utilis la mule que ce soit des initis ou non, donc bon...




> Tu fais parti d'une infinitsimale minorit. Ce sont des dizaines de millions de franais qui tlchargent. Si tu lgalises (ou plutt dpnalise) le tlchargement *sans but lucratif* demain a ne changera rien du tout.


Le truc c'est que tu vas clairement dire au gens : c'est bon vous pouvez tlcharger vous ne risquez rien, et a c'est dangereux puisque clairement tu vas faire exploser les utilisations du P2P, a c'est sr.
C'est comme ton exemple pour le Cannabis, beaucoup de personne n'y touchent pas parce que c'est interdit (la peur du gendarme).

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Le truc c'est que tu vas clairement dire au gens : c'est bon vous pouvez tlcharger vous ne risquez rien, et a c'est dangereux puisque clairement tu vas faire exploser les utilisations du P2P, a c'est sr.
> C'est comme ton exemple pour le Cannabis, beaucoup de personne n'y touchent pas parce que c'est interdit (la peur du gendarme).


Si j'ai arrt le P2P, c'est  cause de mauvaises surprises(virus, fichiers ne correspondant pas  leur titre). Pas parceque c'est illgal. Mais je ne pirate plus, c'est promis. Marre de devoir faire confiance  mon anti-virus.

----------


## Marc_27

> J'ai pens  vous ce matin  Plus exactement  la phrase qui revient souvent "si je tlcharge, je ne fais pas de mal" : en gnral le matin je vais  la gare  pied et ce matin le bus tait l et comme j'avais de la monnaie je l'ai pris, mais au final si je l'aurai pas payer a n'aurait rien chang puisqu'en gnral je ne le prend mme pas. Donc a aurait tout  fait t normal que j'utilise ce service gratuitement, puisque je ne fais pas de mal ?
> 
> Je vois ce que tu veux dire, le truc c'est que si tu fais de la pub en disant au lieu de tlcharger sur un P2P venez plutt sur notre site, tu vas aussi faire la pub du P2P. Mais je pense que tu as raison en disant que certaines personnes vont quand mme aller acheter ces titres, aprs est ce que a sera suffisant?
> Par contre pour revenir sur le P2P, franchement quand je vois dans mon entourage tout le monde a dj utilis la mule que ce soit des initis ou non, donc bon...


Je pense honetement qu'il serait suffisant pour faire vivre l'industrie (rappelons-nous que les tlchargements sont un complement  la vente des suports physiques). Peut-tre leur revenu allait baisser un peu, mais je crois que a c'est normal quand on perd le monopole, non? C'est beaucoup plus coherent et honet que tous ces processus et lois qu'on voit aujourd'hui. 

Je pense qu'on voit le reflexe d'une industrie qu'a un certain pouvoir economique, alors une certaine influence politique et sait qui sa marge de profit va diminuer un peu avec cette "perte de pouvoir" (monopole). Je trouve normal leur reaction, mais il faut arreter un moment.

C'est la vie, avant ils taient les seules capables de diffuser, pas aujourd'hui. L'internet est venu et elle a revolution plusieurs secteurs, pas seulement la culture. Mais pour une raison quelconque les autres secteurs on reussi a s'adapter (pas dans toutes les cas, mais plusieurs).

Concernant le bus, si tu le fais *quelques fois* pour marcher presque rien, a ne me derrange pas, mais c'est mon avis personnel. Par contre si a devient souvent, je dirais qu'il faudrait payer, parce que c'est pas honet par rapport aux autres que le font...

----------


## OWickerman

Pour le bus, je prends un abonnement. De plus, il existe des villes ou le bus est gratuit.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> De plus, il existe des villes ou le bus est gratuit.


"Financs avec les impts locaux" serait plus juste.  ::P:

----------


## Louis Griffont

> T'as pas compris...
> Je disais de NORTON: mme avec plusieurs autres anti-virus gratos, ils arrivent  vendre beaucoup pour les particuliers...


Norton ou MacCaffee ont une approche diffrente pour toucher les particuliers. Ils ont des accords avec des constructeurs pour qu'une version soit pr-installs sur les PC. Les particuliers (sensibiliss de toute part  la scurit de leurs nouvel engin) qui n'ont pas forcment les connaissances ncessaires se laissent prendre au jeu ( 2 mois gratuits, et puis ils payent)
C'est trs diffrent de la musique, qu'il faut aller chercher, et non le contraire !



> (sans oublier McAfee, Kaspersky, etc...). Il y a beaucoup plus de concurrence l, contrairement  la musique, par exemple, qu'est um monopole (pas plus, heureusement)


Quel monopole ? Il y a plein de labels concurrents !

----------


## Marc_27

> Norton ou MacCaffee ont une approche diffrente pour toucher les particuliers. Ils ont des accords avec des constructeurs pour qu'une version soit pr-installs sur les PC. Les particuliers (sensibiliss de toute part  la scurit de leurs nouvel engin) qui n'ont pas forcment les connaissances ncessaires se laissent prendre au jeu ( 2 mois gratuits, et puis ils payent)
> C'est trs diffrent de la musique, qu'il faut aller chercher, et non le contraire !


Et les autres? Il y a beaucoup d'anti-virus payant. L'argument l c'est que le fait d'avoir du gratos n'impeche pas que les gens payent pour quelque chose similaire, il ne faut que faire de la PUB, je suis sure que tu le sais  :;): 
C'est a une economie de masse, non?

Des arguments ils ont beaucoup: virus, simplicit, entre autres qu'ils peuvent inventer  leur volont...




> Quel monopole ? Il y a plein de labels concurrents !


C'est un monopole de distribuition. Et je le sais qu'ils sont 4 ou 5 grands acteurs l, mais c'est quand mme un lobby.

Quand je dis monopole de distribuition je veux dire que avant, la seule faon d'avoir une musique chez nous c'tait en acheteant un disque. Il faudrait enregistrer le disque, distribuer le disque, etc, etc, et les majors on pris ce role, et il n'y avait aucune autre option possible.

Aujourd'hui, celle-l n'est plus la seule faon de le faire. Quand je dis qu'ils ont perdu leur monopole, je dis qu'ils doivent partager cette distribuition avec l'internet, de la mme faon, par exemple, que la telephonie a fait avec les appels gratuits Skype-Skype (il n'est peut-tre pas le meilleur exemple, mais c'est le seule qui me vient  la tte maintenant...)

----------


## ClaudeBg

> Tu es capable d'interprter la phrase en gras? C'est juste que tu te mlanges entre la partie Universal qui faisait des films et la branche musique



Pff, a devient lourd. Je t'ai parl de la cession  GE, pas  Universal, et les pertes et passe-droits de Vivendi sont cits sur le wiki Franais. Mais bon, si pour avoir l'info valide sur Vivendi France il faut aller voir Universal sur Wiki USA, a veut dire que tes rfrences sont... curieuses.

Et, comme je l'ai dit: je m'en tamponne des bnfices et pertes de Vivendi, le but est clairement ici de prendre de l'argent dans la poche de tout le monde pour le redistribuer  des gens qui n'en ont manifestement pas besoin.




> Les? La seule chaine crypte que je connaisse c'est Canal+


Plus tu parles, plus tu t'enfonces dans le dlire.

Ce n'est pas parce que toi tu peux les capter en France avec ton dcodeur ou via ta tldistribution qu'elles ne sont pas cryptes. J'ai suivi les chanes franaise durant des annes par sat (dsol, mais la tldistribution franaise ne distribue pas hors France, LOL) et les chanes numriques sont majoritairement cryptes, les autres n'existant pratiquement plus. Donc, ces chanes ne peuvent plus tre captes hors France, et la culture Franaise se retrouve isole de fait. Mme pour vos chanes TNT par sat il faut un dcodeur, fournit gratuitement (enfin, plus ou moins) chez vous, mais INTERDIT de revente hors France.

[quote]Oui enfin quand tu vois que la France est  peu prs le seul pays Europen qui arrive  tenir la route avec sa propre production cinmatographique par exemple, on peut quand mme questionner ce genre de conclusions.

Tu ne comprends rien  ce que je t'explique. La production cinmatographie franaise ne fait pas vivre la France, Renault et les autres grosses botes, oui. Et si tu bloques la culture franaise et les pubs franaises, tu rduis l'impact de ces marques  l'tranger, et donc c'est le citoyen Franais qui paye cache ce protectionnisme  la noix.




> Et l, tu as march sur ton propre rteau. C'est que la voix de cet idiot compte autant que la tienne, et s'ils sont suffisamment nombreux, leur point de vue - mme stupide - prvaudra tout simplement par la force du nombre.


Je ne marche sur rien du tout, je n'ai jamais dit le contraire. Reste simplement  prouver qu'une fois qu'on aura expliqu aux gens comment ils vivront avec et sans impts ce qu'ils dcideront de faire. Mais si ton but est d'expliquer que mieux vaut ne pas leur demander leur avis, alors tu dis clairement que tu prfres changer ta dmocratie contre une technocratie. Ce n'est mme pas discutable, c'est la dfinition mme des choses.




> Et l tu remarquera que le dmocrate (hihi) que tu es vient de sparer la population en deux parties - les idiots qui ont tort et les autres. Tous les hommes sont gaux, mais certains ont tort... Tiens c'est presque de l'Orwell a


Non, j'ai juste expliqu que les moins nantis ont un intrt vident  prfrer l'impt aux taxes : ce n'est pas le moins du monde une opinion subjective, c'est un simple calcul mathmatique. Partant de l, si on n'a pas compris le rsultat d'un simple calcul c'est qu'on dcide sans comprendre ce qu'on dcide. Mais a DOIT rester le choix du citoyen, mme s'il est dans l'erreur, sinon ce n'est plus une dmocratie : des ouvriers ont bien vot pour sarko, on n'a pas annul leur vote, LOL.

Mais, de nouveau, tu tournes sans arrt autours des points de la discussion, tu  noies le poisson et tu n'argumentes jamais sur le fond.




> Parce que l'auteur, lui, n'est pas un citoyen?


Si. Il n'est pas encore assez protg avec les droits qu'il avait dj? Il faut ajouter une couche de rpression contre toute la population uniquement pour augmenter encore sa protection? Et pendant ce temps, l'ouvrier qu'on licencie pour dlocalisation, on le protge, lui?

On doit protger celui qui a besoin d'tre protg, ajouter la surveillance d'internet pour tout citoyen pour protger les producteurs (surtout) et quelques artistes nantis, c'est tout sauf justifi.




> N'exagrons pas.


Aucune exagration : quand on affirme que tout DOIT tre rmunr, je vois mal au nom de quoi on ferait des exceptions pour les sujets qui t'arrangent.




> Par contre, a te choque pas que quand tu prends une ambulance prive on te prsente une facture. Et que - omg - mme un hpital peut te prsenter une facture (qui te sera rembourse partiellement ou totalement, certes)?


Quand on me rembourse, je ne paye pas.
Ce qui me drange, c'est que pour pouvoir faire payer les gens on va intruser dans leur vie prive, et aussi les punir sans jugement, avec renversement de la prsomption d'innocence. Tout a pour aucun intrt pour la socit franaise.




> Peu importe si c'est matriel ou immatriel, l'important c'est qu'il y a eu du travail et de l'argent investi dans la production de ce contenu, et que la moindre des choses, c'est que l'auteur (ou le producteur suivant les cas) puisse rcuprer sa mise.


Justement, il l'a largement rcupre, sa mise, et dj actuellement, sans ajouter de rpression supplmentaire absolument injustifie. La juste rmunration, on y revient, est atteinte depuis longtemps.

L'tudiant qui se tape des annes d'tudes pour se retrouver au chmage  cause des droits des multinationales dont on parle, quelque se tracasse pour qu'il puisse rcuprer sa mise? Celui qui a cotis toute sa vie pour au final se voire dire qu'il doit reculer l'ge de sa retraite, au risque de mourir avant, on se tracasse pour voir s'il rcuprera sa mise?

Que le producteur dfende ce genre de lois inacceptable dans l'unique but d'augmenter la richesse de ses actionnaires, je peux comprendre, mais que ce soit le citoyen lui-mme qui rclame des mesures qui vont contre ses intrts dans l'unique but de favoriser des nantis, sorry, a je ne peux pas comprendre, SAUF si on n'est pas celui qu'on prtend tre et qu'on argumente pour des intrts moins clairs.

[quote]Mais c'est parce que c'tait trs compliqu d'en faire une enfin! /QUOTE]

C'tait compliqu d'enregistrer un vinyl sur cassette? LOL.
C'tait compliqu d'enregistrer un concert de la TV sur magntoscope? D'aller louer une cassette et d'en faire une copie? D'enregistrer des tubes de la radio?

Arrtes, tu dlires de plus en plus. Ca a TOUJOURS exist, et  chaque fois on nous a ressorti le mme baratin comme quoi a allait ruiner la culture. A l'poque o Philips a sorti sa cassette, les producteurs ont hurl que c'tait la fin de la musique : on voit la ralit aujourd'hui. Et ne parle pas "qualit", parce que a a toujours t du pipeau et que la "qualit" de la copie n'a jamais intress qu'une infime minorit des gens (preuve en est le mp3 qui n'existerait pas si on voulait une copie numrique parfaite).




> Non, 1789 c'tait avant tout une rvolution des intellectuels et des journalistes  la base. C'est que la poigne de nantis et de journalistes voulait l'accs au pouvoir.


Tes compatriotes seront ravis de constater ce que tu fais de la rvolution franaise. Les "intellectuels" ne visent pas leurs intrts personnels dans une rvolution de ce type, ils visent  mettre fin aux privilges.




> Oui enfin, la musique sort quand mme plutt sur CD (sauf les concerts videmment).


Arf. Quand un type qui a un budget "loisirs" pour acheter des mdia, s'il achte un blu-ray il manque ensuite de "soussous dans la popoche" pour aller acheter un CD. Aprs, on peut toujours prtendre qu'il n'y a pas concurrence, sauf pour les concerts, mais il me semble que a ne vaut que pour ceux qui ont un budget illimit.




> Et c'est la faute d'Universal et de Sony je prsume?


Tu tournes tout en drision pour sembler pouvoir rpondre  des arguments, alors qu'en fait tu ne rponds  rien : tu nies tout simplement ou tu tournes en drision. C'est limite "troll".




> La CCIA a protest contre l'installation possible d'un logiciel "mouchard" sur l'ordinateur (ce qui en effet une ide... euh moyenne), pas contre Hadopi dans son intgralit.


Je te suggre de lire la lettre.
En outre, je vois mal comment on peut prtendre vouloir juguler le tlchargement d'oeuvres si on ne place pas des mouchards.
Dj aujourd'hui, ton p2p ne reprsente plus qu'une infime partie des tlchargement multimdia, on utilise plutt des serveurs comme Megaupload, rapidshare, et Cie.

Et si on ferme a, je te l'ai dit : les gens s'changeront des mdia de main  main : faudra alors organiser une perquisition gnralise dans toutes les maisons franaises?

Il est IMPOSSIBLE techniquement d'interdire le tlchargement qu'on juge "illgal" sans surveiller TOUT ce qui transite sur internet au dpart du provider (mails inclus), et sans censurer des sites.
Ensuite, il faudra interdire les mots de passe dans les fichiers compacts (ben oui, suffit de s'arranger pour donner un titre diffrent  ce qu'on charge, le compacter avec password, et hop, plus de preuve).

Si on veut, comme toi, faire appliquer l'illgalit du tlchargement, alors la seule mthode est de rendre Hadopi encore plus efficace, et donc de bloquer tout site non "autoris" (modle chinois) et d'interdire tout protocole "non scuris" (fin de torrent et Cie).

Vouloir dfendre l'illgalit et prtendre que l'ide du mouchard n'est pas bonne, c'est tout simplement tre hypocrite ou n'avoir strictement rien compris  ce qui va arriver. Du reste, il est clair que tu n'es pas un technicien, vu tes remarques curieuses lorsqu'on parle technique.




> Ah oui, tu devrais regarder la part de chiffre d'affaire d'un Orange qu'il se fait avec les entreprise vs celle avec les particuliers et comprendre que a risque pas d'arriver.


Dcidment, tu as des problmes d'analyse. Tu crois que a va intresser les entreprises de parler entre elles, sans n'avoir plus aucun internaute particulier? LOL. Les entreprises font du chiffre sur le net parce que les particuliers y vont en masse. Sans particuliers, plus d'intrt  Internet, il redeviendra un mcanisme d'change d'infos entre universits, tu verras qui pleurera le plus, et c'est pourquoi a inquite les multinationales amricaines.




> Parce que les entreprises ne crent pas d'emplois c'est bien connu


Pour l'instant, la situation montre surtout que plus on veut augmenter les dividendes des actionnaires, plus l'emploi passe  la trappe. L'argent qui sera rcolt ventuellement (mais il y aura des pertes, pas des gains) ne sera pas inject dans l'emploi, car ces entreprises n'ont pas besoin de plus de main d'oeuvre, et surtout pas de main d'oeuvre occidentale chre : l'argent sera revers aux actionnaires et servira  produire des bnfices en bourse.

S'imaginer que l'argent rcolt sera redistribu aux travailleurs c'est une ide du capitalisme qui a vcu, mais qui n'est plus la ralit (suffit de suivre les actus).




> Ben regarde o a nous a men.


2 choses avec ta remarque :

1) Elle signifie que tu considres la dmocratie comme une mauvaise chose. Ca confirme tous tes autres propos bass sur l'litisme, et permet de mettre en vidence qui tu es vraiment : en tout tat de cause, pas un citoyen lambda voulant vivre en dmocratie. A rapprocher avec ta vision de 1789 qui tend  sous-entendre que tu dplores la perte de "ton" propre pouvoir au dpend des intellectuels.

2) Avant de dire o nous a men la dmocratie, encore faut-il dmontrer que notre socit continue de fonctionner comme un systme dmocratique. Or, je dis, moi, que ce n'est plus le cas : les dcisions ne sont plus prises dans l'intrt du peuple, mais dans l'intrt du march et d'une "lite". Ces dcisions sont de plus prises d'une faon non dmocratique (voir acta, Dadsi etc), les mdia sont privatiss (donc plus de contrepouvoir), et lorsque le citoyen donne sa dsapprobation (non  la constitution europenne) les textes sont quand mme adopts.

Ajoute que le seul outil d'un tat pour orienter sa politique, c'est sa monnaie, et constate que l'euro est aux mains d'entits qui ne sont pas lues et n'ont aucun compte  rendre  aucun tat et aucun citoyen, en grant selon ce qu'ils trouvent techniquement le plus "intressant" (pour qui?) et c'est clairement la dfinition d'une technocratie. 

Donc, la dmocratie, on l'a perdue en chemin, insidieusement, et maintenant on risque bel et bien de perdre en plus nos liberts




> Ben tu va rire, mais il y a eu une tude d'impact srieuse  l'poque (il y a plus de 10 ans) pour comparer les bnfices et les manques  gagner dans le domaine (en gros, moins de traitement mdical vs allongement des retraites  payer)


Je sais, mais justement a ne me fait pas rire que la sant publique soit tudie sur base de donnes commerciales. C'est justement vers a que je refuse d'aller.




> Elle ne donne pas d'ordres en l'occurrence, mais la France a sign les accords de l'OMC sur le copyright. De son plein gr qui plus est. Alors si demain, tu dis "ah bah non, finalement  la poubelle ce truc", c'est un peu grave.


Quand l'OMC sera une organisation dmocratique indpendante de tout intrt priv, il conviendra que le citoyen respecte un trait qui a t sign par quelqu'un qui ne le reprsentait manifestement pas. Et encore, quand je signe un loyer, moi je ne le signe JAMAIS  vie, je pars moyennant un pravis.

Ce qui est dlirant avec tes "accords" et surtout la faon dont tu en fais tat, c'est que a fonctionne comme ceci :

- Si un politicien quelconque refuse de signer un accord, c'est un refus provisoire, on le reproposera plus tard

- Si un politicien quelconque accepte de signer un accord, c'est une acceptation dfinitive que ses successeurs ne pourront pas annuler.

Moralit, il arrive toujours bien un moment o un politicien vreux signe un accord, et donc la conclusion est "si un accord est propos par une organisation non dmocratique, il finit TOUJOURS par tre accept".

La France a dit "non  la constitution". On a dit "pas grave, on en reparlera plus tard". Sarko arrive et dit "oui" (contre l'opinion du peuple, tu sais, ces pauvres dbiles qui n'avaient pas compris les enjeux du "oui"?). Et hop, maintenant qu'il a dit "oui", c'est dfinitif.

Excuse-moi de penser que c'est une curieuse faon de proposer des "accords" et une aussi curieuse faon de mettre en application un fonctionnement dmocratique.

C'est pourquoi je dis qu'il est urgent qu'on en revienne au fonctionnement normal d'une dmocratie, parce que l, ce n'est plus du tout le cas.




> La c'est une "prvision" qui ne repose sur rien


Ce n'est pas une prvision, c'est un simple raisonnement sur base du fait qu'on ne peut pas interdire sur le net sans y placer des mcanismes de censure, et, videmment, censurer les sites des pays qui n'ont pas les mmes rgles.




> La rponse est simple: un citoyen lambda veut payer le moins d'impt


Non,  c'est biais comme affirmation.
Le citoyen qui veut payer moins d'impts, c'est uniquement  condition qu'on continue de lui proposer les mmes services en payant moins.
Le citoyen pense qu'on n'utilise pas l'argent de ses impts de faon pertinente, et donc il estime qu'il doit pouvoir payer moins en continuant d'avoir les mmes services.

Si on gre son argent correctement et qu'on lui calcule le juste prix, puis qu'ensuite on lui demande la meilleure faon de contribuer aux deniers publics, il est clair que la majorit des gens n'tant pas des nantis, il sera plus avantageux pour eux que la contribution se fasse sur base d'impts proportionnelles aux revenus plutt que de taxes proportionnelles aux besoins.

Tout le monde rle quand il doit payer ses impts. Mais tout le monde rle en faisant le plein et ne dsire pas pour autant s'arrter de rouler en voiture.




> et avoir accs  un spectre le plus large possible de choses bon march (ou gratuites de prfrence)


C'est ce qui se passe pourtant : les gens achtent chinois parce que c'est moins cher. 




> Le problme c'est que  l'chelle d'un pays a marche pas - l'argent n'apparait pas comme par magie.


Sauf pour les USA, vu qu'ils pressent autant de billets qu'ils veulent quand a les arrange.

Pour les autre pays, c'est la balance commerciale qui importe : quand un citoyen franais va payer un droit pour tlcharger, il le payera :

- Soit  la France : donc impact nul car aucun bnfice apport  la France, et vu que la loi ne concerne pas les autres pays (pour l'instant), les autres pays continueront de tlcharger sans payer  la France

- Soit  l'tranger (cas majoritaire, quoi que tu en dises) : donc impact ngatif puisque c'est de l'argent franais qui sort du pays, et donc de la poche des citoyens.

Faudra donc m'expliquer par quel principe lgifrer sur l'accs internet et le tlchargement en France va rapporter de l'argent  la France.




> D'o la rponse  ta 2eme question - ses dsirs sont applicables dans la mesure ou ceux-ci n'interfrent pas avec les dsirs des autres composantes de la socits. Des autres citoyens, mais aussi des entreprises, de l'Etat et j'en passe.


Les dsirs des socits sont de rendre plus riches leurs actionnaires. Tu dis donc qu'on ne peut pas appliquer les dsirs du citoyen d'un peuple souverain si ces dsirs interfrent avec les dsirs des actionnaires.

En disant a, tu as tout dit en ce qui me concerne, j'ai compris tes motivations. En tout cas, ce n'est pas mon interprtation de ce qu'est une dmocratie, ce n'est pas celle du Larousse non plus.




> En gros pour sauver la culture il faudrait faire passer, puisque c'est le peuple qui le veut (a j'adore, on reparlera des impts ensuite ), une loi qui autorise le tlchargement?


On tlcharge dj partout dans le monde. Ils ont disparu, les artistes?
On a besoin d'espionner le citoyen pour augmenter leurs bnfices?




> Mais vous pensez rellement que c'est possible, qu'on puisse dire  un artiste : non tu ne vendra plus ta musique,  un acteur : non tu ne vendra plus de dvd, etc?


C'est de la caricature :

- On ne dit pas qu'il ne doit plus vendre : on tlcharge dj et il en vend toujours (fans, cadeaux, plaisir perso, etc).

- Il touchera toujours ses droits sur les TV, radio, discothques

- Il gagnera toujours un max avec ses concerts (qui rapportent bien plus  un chanteur que les CD, il faut le savoir)

- Il gagne aussi avec les taxes sur les mmoires de masse (normes)

- Il gagnera toujours avec les produits drivs

Personne n'a dit qu'il ne devait plus rien gagner, on dit qu'il gagne dj assez sans qu'on s'en prenne au droit  la copie prive (qui a toujours exist) et sans qu'on n'aie "argument" pour "dmontrer" qu'un change d'un titre entre deux internautes n'est pas de la copie prive.




> L'artiste veut aussi bouffer


C'est clair que Johnny a faim, LOL.

Et qu'on ne me parle pas des "petits" artistes : ceux-l ne sont pas tlchargs (pas de pub) et de plus ils voudraient bien l'tre pour se faire connatre.




> Pour les films, tu parles des entres au cinma, mais ce que tu trouves sur le net n'est pas comparable aux cinmas,


Tu dois mal chercher, LOL. On trouve de tout sur le net, toute qualit, exactement comme pour la musique.




> En fait ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'on soit pour ou contre le tlchargement, qu'est ce qu'on doit faire (au niveau lgislatif), est ce qu'on doit obliger les professionnels  partager leurs oeuvres ou bien doit on faire appliquer la loi actuelle?


Excellente question : J'y ai rpondu :

- Si tu veux faire appliquer la loi actuelle : il faut lgifrer encore plus, jusqu' censurer compltement internet et surveiller tout change priv (mails, torrent, p2p, tlchargements sur serveur, sites etc)

- Si tu veux un tat de droit sans hypocrisie et sans en venir  ces extrmits, tu es oblig de rendre le tlchargement sur internet quivalent  de la copie prive.

Entre ces deux solutions, tu te retrouves avec des lois non appliques mais sans poursuite des criminels : ce n'est pas honnte comme systme.




> Depuis le dbut du sujet il a t dit plusieurs fois qu'on peut tout  fait tlcharger (illgalement) et acheter les CD et DVD ou Blu-ray de nos films et ou artistes favoris.
> C'est ce que je fais, et a ne changera pas demain, que ce soit pour l'achat ou pour le tlchargement.


+1
C'est dj ce que font 99% des gens qui tlchargent. Il suffit d'acter de a et d'en faire une loi




> Moi je sais que si demain le tlchargement tait disons "dpnalis", j'arrterai tout tlchargements lgales au profit du p2p (plus pratique) et je continuerai  acheter un cd de temps en temps. Et je pense que malheureusement avec cette faon de faire cela ne serai pas bnfique aux artistes et autres professionnels de la musique.


Si tu payes pour du tlchargement "lgal" (LOL), c'est a de moins que tu as pour t'acheter des CD (ou autre chose). Donc, aucune perte pour les artistes.

Sinon, rien que le fait de dire que le p2p est plus pratique que le tlchargement "lgal" montre que tu ne connais pas le sujet.




> Mais bon pour un succs qui va rapporter de l'argent, combien de film vont faire un bide et tre  perte


Les internautes ne tlchargent pas les "bides" et de toutes faon l'achteraient encore moins. On tlcharge ce qui est bon ou qui a du succs, et donc on tlcharge ce qui a dj rapport.




> Je vois pas en quoi dire jachte un cd alors je peux en pirater dix, texcuses.


"Pirater", tu sais ce que a veut dire?
Sinon, tu achtes un CD avec ton budget, donc les artistes tu les as pays. Tu ne payeras pas plus si tu ne tlcharges pas.

En outre, dans tous les pays du monde on peut faire une copie directe du CD lgalement, donc ce droit de "pirater" comme tu dis, il existe dj et est dj dans les textes de loi (mme franais).

Si on va dans ta direction, il faut alors interdire carrment la copie  usage priv, a dpasse le cadre internet.

Internet est juste une particularit technique, pas le fond du problme, et cette particularit s'est vue hue  chaque avance technique (mme toll avec la cassette, mme toll avec le magntoscope, mme toll avec les CD vierges, mme toll avec les DVD vierges, mme toll avec les playeurs multimdia sur PC, etc). A chaque fois on nous ressort "la mort des artistes" et  chaque fois c'est faux.

Ici, on sait de plus que c'est faux, parce que le monde entier tlcharge dj et qu'il n'y a jamais eu autant d'artistes ni autant de sorties de titres.




> A partir de l, moi la seul chose qui me ferait acheter plus de CD et de Blu-ray, a serait une hausse du pouvoir d'achat.


+100




> La madame Michu va aller voir son fils / neveu / petit fils et va lui demander quel logiciel utilis pour tlcharger puisque maintenant c'est lgalis.


Madame Michu, a fait une plombe qu'elle est morte ou qu'elle demande directement  son petit-fils de lui graver des CD, LOL.




> Pour le moment ce qui l'en empche c'est que c'est illgal.


LOL.
Et personne ne commet d'infractions au code de la route, c'est illgal.
Ceux qui tlchargeront, ce sont ceux qui tlchargent dj. Ceux qui ont peur de l'illgalit auront aussi peur des virus, LOL.
Sans compter que les producteurs innondent dj (de faon illicite, comme quoi, la loi quand a ne les arrange pas....) internet de "faux" mp3 volontairement endommags, ou contenant des virus.




> En tant que consommateur je suis partant, mais franchement je vois pas comment on pourrait concurrencer quelques chose de gratuit.


Parce qu'un tlchargement ne remplacera jamais un concert "en vrai" et qu'on n'offrira jamais un mp3 sur une cl USB, mais le "vrai" produit. Un fan voudra toujours avoir son "vrai" album, les produits drivs seront toujours l, et les droits de diffusion aussi.




> Parce que vu la quantit de calcaire dans l'eau du robinet dans pas mal de rgions, c'est un chemin tout trac vers un certain nombre de maladies du rein  Et parce que par exemple  Paris, l'eau est tout simplement imbuvable parce que ayant un got immonde mme bouillie.


Alors, aucune inquitude : les mp3 sont bourrs de mauvais virus et leur qualit mdiocre mne  la surdit prcoce, LOL.

J'arrte l

A+
Claude

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Aujourd'hui, celle-l n'est plus la seule faon de le faire. Quand je dis qu'ils ont perdu leur monopole, je dis qu'ils doivent partager cette distribuition avec l'internet


Tu confonds deux notions, l. Si tu cres un morceau et que tu dcides de le commercialiser toi-mme en numrique sur le Net, ni les majors ni la lgislation ne pourront t'en empcher. Et si tu dcides de le diffuser gratuitement, personne ne pourra t'en empcher non plus. L'auteur est matre de ses droits patrimoniaux (du moins au dbut) et peux en faire ce qui lui chante.

En ce sens, les majors doivent se faire  l'arrive de la diffusion numrique sur Internet. 

Par contre, si un artiste a dcid de passer par un label et commercialiser un titre sur CD (par exemple), tu ne peux pas dire unilatralement "je dcide de mettre ce morceau gratuitement sur le Net" car tu es en train de priver l'auteur et le producteur de la rmunration escompte.

----------


## unknow0

dans tous les cas, les loi sont legitime tant que la majoriter des gens sont d'accord.
hors ici on a quoi 2/3 les 3/4 peu etre des francois qui telecharge?
on va faire quoi: "bon bin suite au nouvelle loi sur le telechargement on va inverser le sens des prison, ceux qui sont dedans sont libre et ceux dehors sont emfermer" (oui c'est une belle exageration)

mais voila le telechargement est deja, toute les personne voulant y avoir recoure le font deja, le legaliser ou le stigmatiser ne change que peu de chose.

je ne sais plus qui dans ce fil voulais le juguler mais sans des loi comme HADOPI, comment peu tu prouver que la personne a telecharger quelque chose illegalement?
deja pour savoir qu'il a telecharger il faut metre tous les ordi sur ecoute, et encore sa peu venir du cercle familiale/amis il peu avoir les droit sur ce qu'il telecharge, on peu aussi framer au hazard.
Mais pour etre sur qu'il posede une copie illegale il faut un manda pour allez fouillez chez lui sa famille et ses amis.

----------


## Marc_27

> Tu confonds deux notions, l. Si tu cres un morceau et que tu dcides de le commercialiser toi-mme en numrique sur le Net, ni les majors ni la lgislation ne pourront t'en empcher. Et si tu dcides de le diffuser gratuitement, personne ne pourra t'en empcher non plus. L'auteur est matre de ses droits patrimoniaux (du moins au dbut) et peux en faire ce qui lui chante.
> 
> En ce sens, les majors doivent se faire  l'arrive de la diffusion numrique sur Internet. 
> 
> Par contre, si un artiste a dcid de passer par un label et commercialiser un titre sur CD (par exemple), tu ne peux pas dire unilatralement "je dcide de mettre ce morceau gratuitement sur le Net" car tu es en train de priver l'auteur et le producteur de la rmunration escompte.



La je pense qu'on va revenir sur le sujet de quoi c'est une chanson, qui dsol mais je ne vais plus rentrer dedans, nous avons des avis differents. 

*Pour moi*, une fois que un artiste publie une musique, il perd le controle sur qui peut l'ecouter. Il peut decider s'il veut ou pas faire un disque ou un CD, mais il ne peut pas empecher les gens de l'ecouter (mme qu'il soit par biais de la tlcharger). 

L on peut se battre avec des lois HADOPI, policier l'internet, etc, ou simplesment rendre le partage *sans but de profit* legale, car je pense et j'essaye de montrer qui a ne changerait presque rien pour l'artiste (au moins pour le bon artiste). Mais c'est mon avis, tu peut tre d'accord ou pas...  ::roll:: 

EDIT: tout cette histoire n'a pas commenc avec les artistes, mais avec les grands labels qui se sont apperus de leur perte de monopole, donc perte de profit. Aprs convaincre quelques artistes c'est pas trop difficile: o vous tes avec nous ou on casse votre contrat et vous n'allez plus vendre des CD's...  :8-):  (que un exemple, surement steriotip...)

----------


## ClaudeBg

> Tu confonds deux notions, l. Si tu cres un morceau et que tu dcides de le commercialiser toi-mme en numrique sur le Net, ni les majors ni la lgislation ne pourront t'en empcher. Et si tu dcides de le diffuser gratuitement, personne ne pourra t'en empcher non plus. L'auteur est matre de ses droits patrimoniaux (du moins au dbut) et peux en faire ce qui lui chante.


Quand on instaurera un contrle complet il deviendra dj pratiquement insurmontable de surveiller tous les chargements. Alors lorsqu'on devra en plus pour chaque fichier vrifier s'il est autoris ou non en tlchargement, ce sera impossible.

La seule faon sera donc de sortir une liste de "sites autoriss certifis" (c'est ce dont on parle), et  terme interdire  tout internaute de tlcharger quoi que ce soit ailleurs que sur ces sites. Un hbergeur tranger devra donc obtenir une "certification" franaise (payante  terme) juste pour les utilisateurs franais? Le rsultat sera en fait un internet  accs limit, exactement comme en Chine, puisque ce seront des "entits" opaques qui dcideront qui est certifi et qui ne l'est pas.




> Par contre, si un artiste a dcid de passer par un label et commercialiser un titre sur CD (par exemple), tu ne peux pas dire unilatralement "je dcide de mettre ce morceau gratuitement sur le Net" car tu es en train de priver l'auteur et le producteur de la rmunration escompte.


On a bien dcid "unilatralement" comme tu dis d'interdire  un auteur de s'opposer au droit du particulier  la copie prive.

En suivant ton raisonnement la copie prive devrait aussi tre illicite, c'est exactement de la mme nature (utiliser gratuitement  des fins prives), et pourtant les textes de lois disent le contraire.

Il ne s'agit pas de prtendre que la copie prive ruine l'artiste, on sait que c'est faux puisque a existe depuis des dcennies, il s'agit de dire si l'change sur internet s'apparente  de la copie prive. Lgalement, c'est non actuellement (et c'est a qui pose problme), mais uniquement  cause de raisons techniques argumentaires : 

Le fond est que l'internaute tlcharge bel et bien pour son usage priv et que l'esprit de la loi voudrait que ce tlchargement SOIT de la copie  usage priv.

Au lieu de a, on tente de dmontrer qu'un internaute qui copie un CD emprunt est dans une dmarche lgale d'utilisation prive alors que celui qui tlcharge non. Pourquoi? Dans le second cas s'agirait-il d'un commerce?

Et pour une raison argumentaire technique de bas tage, contournant l'esprit de la loi (qui est d'autoriser quelqu'un  couter de la musique sans payer), on va censurer le seul espace de libert restant aujourd'hui : internet, en traquant littralement le citoyen lambda.




> dans tous les cas, les loi sont legitime tant que la majoriter des gens sont d'accord.


+1 : c'est a une dmocratie.




> Je ne sais plus qui dans ce fil voulais le juguler mais sans des loi comme HADOPI, comment peu tu prouver que la personne a telecharger quelque chose illegalement?


+1 : c'est un vrai problme. J'ai plein de mp3 chez moi : je les ai faits moi-mmes ou je les ai tlchargs? Mystre. Pire, je peux mme les avoir tlcharg puis jug qu'ils n'taient pas bons et les refaire moi-mme  partir d'un original.




> Marc_27


+1

Alors, censurer totalement ou acter d'une situation de fait qui ne semble nuire  personne en ralit?

A+
Claude

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Quand on instaurera un contrle complet il deviendra dj pratiquement insurmontable de surveiller tous les chargements. Alors lorsqu'on devra en plus pour chaque fichier vrifier s'il est autoris ou non en tlchargement, ce sera impossible.
> 
> La seule faon sera donc de sortir une liste de "sites autoriss certifis" (c'est ce dont on parle), et  terme interdire  tout internaute de tlcharger quoi que ce soit ailleurs que sur ces sites. Un hbergeur tranger devra donc obtenir une "certification" franaise (payante  terme) juste pour les utilisateurs franais? Le rsultat sera en fait un internet  accs limit, exactement comme en Chine, puisque ce seront des "entits" opaques qui dcideront qui est certifi et qui ne l'est pas.


Et ce sera de la faute  qui ? Faut se remettre en question, parfois !





> En suivant ton raisonnement la copie prive devrait aussi tre illicite, c'est exactement de la mme nature (utiliser gratuitement  des fins prives), et pourtant les textes de lois disent le contraire.


La copie prive est autorise, elle l'a toujours t.



> Il ne s'agit pas de prtendre que la copie prive ruine l'artiste, on sait que c'est faux puisque a existe depuis des dcennies, il s'agit de dire si l'change sur internet s'apparente  de la copie prive. Lgalement, c'est non actuellement (et c'est a qui pose problme), mais uniquement  cause de raisons techniques argumentaires.


Tu poses le doigt sur le problme, comment quelqu'un pourrait dire que la mise  disposition d'une copie au monde entier (WWW) sapparente  de la copie prive, qui par dfinition se restreint au cercle familiale ! Je veux que nous soyons tous frres, mais bon...   ::mouarf::  




> Le fond est que l'internaute tlcharge bel et bien pour son usage priv et que l'esprit de la loi voudrait que ce tlchargement SOIT de la copie  usage priv.


Tu biaises le raisonnement, car le fond du problme, n'est pas ce qui est tlcharg, mais le fait que la copie est mise  disposition de tous le monde, et non  des fins de copies prives.
Si on suit ton raisonnement, a signifierais qu'un internaute ne pourrait tlcharger que les copies mises  sa disposition par ses proches. 




> Et pour une raison argumentaire technique de bas tage, contournant l'esprit de la loi (qui est d'autoriser quelqu'un  couter de la musique sans payer), on va censurer le seul espace de libert restant aujourd'hui : internet, en traquant littralement le citoyen lambda.


He oui ! C'est le risque que ceux qui dfendent le tlchargement illgal font courir  tous les amoureux d'un net libre !
Causes et consquences.

----------


## dams78

> *Pour moi*, une fois que un artiste publie une musique, il perd le controle sur qui peut l'ecouter. Il peut decider s'il veut ou pas faire un disque ou un CD, mais il ne peut pas empecher les gens de l'ecouter (mme qu'il soit par biais de la tlcharger).


Sauf qu'il ne publie pas une chanson, il la vend et c'est son choix. C'est pas parce qu'on peut la tlcharger illgalement, que c'est facile et indtectable que soit doit devenir lgale, sinon pourquoi est ce qu'on a si peu de chanson sur des sites de partages de musiques libres?




> +1 : c'est a une dmocratie.


Pourquoi est ce qu'on dit que notre libert s'arrte quand on empite sur la libert des autres alors? Parce que si on suit ton raisonnement je pense que la majorit des gens sont contre le faite de payer des impts alors doit on supprimer les impts? La majorit des patrons aimeraient bien qu'on bosse gratos, doit on le faire, aprs tout moi je produit du code, quel est la diffrence entre du code et une musique?

Vous tes tous d'accord pour dire que tout travail mrite salaire, par contre quand il s'agit de payer, l il faut que a soit quelqu'un d'autre qui le fasse pour vous (pub, le pigeon qui va tlcharger lgalement, etc).

----------


## Marc_27

> Sauf qu'il ne publie pas une chanson, il la vend et c'est son choix.


J'ai pens qu'on avait fini sur ce point...  ::(: 
Je me suis tromp de mot, dsol. Lorsqu'un artiste *cre* une chanson... 

En plus, l'artiste ne vend rien: il cre les chansons, les majors profitent de leur ouvre pour gagner de l'argent avec la vente des disques, et je trouve normale qu'ils doivent payer l'artiste. Et il y a une enorme difference entre a et partager la chanson sur internet, o persone ne profite du boulot de l'artiste pour gagner de l'argent, en plus ils font de la PUB pour lui...


Aprs il peut faire un disque ou pas, c'est son choix. Voler le CD oui, c'est ilegale. Je ne pense pas que tlcharger le soit (malgr la legislation actuelle), et c'est a qu'on tait en train de discuter:

*Pour quoi ne pas rendre le tlchargement entre particulier legale?*
A mon avis, a n'allait pas prejudiquer l'artiste, il n'allait que rsoudre tous ces problmes qu'on voit aujourd'hui. En plus je crois vraiment que malgr tout, le profit de l'industrie allait augmenter au lieu de baisser...





> pourquoi est ce qu'on a si peu de chanson sur des sites de partages de musiques libres?



Parce que les principaux artistes sont publis par des grands labels qu'interdisent le partage?

----------


## zouuc

> Pourquoi est ce qu'on dit que notre libert s'arrte quand on empite sur la libert des autres alors? Parce que si on suit ton raisonnement je pense que la majorit des gens sont contre le faite de payer des impts alors doit on supprimer les impts?


je ne pense pas que ce soit un bon argument ^^ On est oblig de payer des impts. Sans a, a serait le chaos et personne ne dsire s'y trouver  ::aie:: 
Puis on est pas contre les impts, on est plutt contre les impts mal utiliss par le gouvernement je pense.




> La majorit des patrons aimeraient bien qu'on bosse gratos, doit on le faire, aprs tout moi je produit du code, quel est la diffrence entre du code et une musique?


a aiderait bien la boite  se dvelopper dans ses dbuts, mais c'est heureusement impossible :] sauf au black si on est pay sans contrat sinon a s'appelle un coup de main (gratuit) :] et a ne fait de mal  personne.
Mais aprs qui voudrait devenir le patron d'une boite dans laquelle personne n'est rcompens par son travail ?
Certainement pas moi ! Il faudrait vraiment tre malhonnte pour faire a et n'avoir aucune thique ou morale ... Mais a arrive (travail des enfants dans certains pays) et c'tait presque comme a avant mais les murs on changs chez nous.




> Vous tes tous d'accord pour dire que tout travail mrite salaire, par contre quand il s'agit de payer, l il faut que a soit quelqu'un d'autre qui le fasse pour vous (pub, le pigeon qui va tlcharger lgalement, etc).


Il ne faut pas mettre cette minorit (ceux qui tlchargent sans vergogne et qui n'achtent rien) dans le mme panier que nous. Qui tlchargeons mais qui dpensons aussi dans les CD, DVD etc ... Comme je l'ai dis avant, je ne peux tout simplement pas me permettre d'acheter plus car je n'ai pas l'argent illimit :/ et je suppose que c'est pareil pour une grande partie des gens qui tlchargent (du moins je l'espre).

----------


## dams78

> J'ai pens qu'on avait fini sur ce point... 
> Je me suis tromp de mot, dsol. Lorsqu'un artiste *cre* une chanson...


T'es quand mme d'accord qu'il cr une chanson pour la vendre, pour bouffer?




> Parce que les principaux artistes sont publis par des grands labels qu'interdisent le partage?


Mais alors dans ce cas l pourquoi les nouveaux ne le font pas? Et pour les anciens pourquoi continuent ils avec les labels? Peut tre que c'est parce qu'ils ont envie de gagner de l'argent avec leur musique, personnellement je respect leurs choix de vouloir une rmunration pour "leur cration".




> je ne pense pas que ce soit un bon argument ^^ On est oblig de payer des impts. Sans a, a serait le chaos et personne ne dsire s'y trouver


Et on est oblig de respecter le choix d'un artiste lorsqu'il dcide de te vendre ou de te donner sa musique.




> Il ne faut pas mettre cette minorit (ceux qui tlchargent sans vergogne et qui n'achtent rien) dans le mme panier que nous. Qui tlchargeons mais qui dpensons aussi dans les CD, DVD etc ... Comme je l'ai dis avant, je ne peux tout simplement pas me permettre d'acheter plus car je n'ai pas l'argent illimit :/ et je suppose que c'est pareil pour une grande partie des gens qui tlchargent (du moins je l'espre).


Mme si je trouve a bien de dcouvrir des artistes et d'ensuite d'aller acheter leurs musiques, aller  leur concert, je peux pas tre pour tlcharger quelque chose contre l'autorisation de son crateur. En plus pour moi a veux clairement dire que ceux qui tlcharge illgalement peuvent le faire uniquement parce que certains achtent  ct...

----------


## bizet

> Madame Michu, a fait une plombe qu'elle est morte ou qu'elle demande directement  son petit-fils de lui graver des CD, LOL.


Huhu c'est sur que c'est drole dis donc...




> Et personne ne commet d'infractions au code de la route, c'est illgal.


Sisi, ce sont ceux qui tlchargent dj.




> Ceux qui tlchargeront, ce sont ceux qui tlchargent dj. Ceux qui ont peur de l'illgalit auront aussi peur des virus, LOL.
> Sans compter que les producteurs innondent dj (de faon illicite, comme quoi, la loi quand a ne les arrange pas....) internet de "faux" mp3 volontairement endommags, ou contenant des virus.


Il existe de nombreux sites qui rfrencent les liens emules/torrents valides,
donc plus de virus, plus de fake....




> Alors, aucune inquitude : les mp3 sont bourrs de mauvais virus et leur qualit mdiocre mne  la surdit prcoce, LOL.


Si c'est pour couter en voiture ou sur son baladeur mp3 en ville, c'est sur que les gens ont vraiment besoin de la top qualit.




> J'arrte l


Je crois que tu as raison.
Autant sur certains points, je peux tre d'accord avec toi, autant l...

----------


## Marc_27

> Il existe de nombreux sites qui rfrencent les liens emules/torrents valides,
> donc plus de virus, plus de fake...


PUB pour acheter "legale": Vennez ici, c'est *plus simple* et moins risqu  :;): 






> Si c'est pour couter en voiture ou sur son baladeur mp3 en ville, c'est sur que les gens ont vraiment besoin de la top qualit.


Ton avis personel... T'ecoutes pas de musique chez toi?

----------


## maxwell302

> Puis on est pas contre les impts, on est plutt contre les impts mal utiliss par le gouvernement je pense.


Du genre Hadopi.   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Marc_27

> T'es quand mme d'accord qu'il cr une chanson pour la vendre, pour bouffer?
> 
> 
> Mais alors dans ce cas l pourquoi les nouveaux ne le font pas? Et pour les anciens pourquoi continuent ils avec les labels? Peut tre que c'est parce qu'ils ont envie de gagner de l'argent avec leur musique, personnellement je respect leurs choix de vouloir une rmunration pour "leur cration".


Voil, on est d'accord: Il publie un CD pour pouvoir vendre son ouvre, mais on tait en train de dire que le tlchargement gratos n'allait pas tuer ses revenus, et tu semblais tre d'accord.

Et n'est que a notre point: tlcharger n'implique pas la non remuneration de l'artiste de la mme faon que AVAST n'implique pas faillit de Bit Defender ou Skype des Tlcoms, je trouve vraiment simple l'ide...

Economie de masse, PUB, profit. Tout le systeme fonctione comme a, pour quoi il ne marcherais pas que pour la musique?

----------


## zouuc

> Et on est oblig de respecter le choix d'un artiste lorsqu'il dcide de te vendre ou de te donner sa musique.


L dessus je suis d'accord avec toi car je vois mon cas comme "presque lgal" dans je tlcharge et si j'aime j'achte sinon je supprime (pour la musique) car si il m'arrive de tlcharger c'est parce que youtube qui parfois propose des albums  couter est chez moi affreusement lent parfois, puis je n'ai pas envie d'tre connect au net pour couter des musiques. De plus, il m'arrive qu'un album me plaise quand je l'coute plusieurs fois, donc je me vois mal, avec mon dbit, chopper toute la bande passante chez moi pour couter un album. 
Autrement, dis si j'utilise une mthode non lgale, c'est simplement parce que c'est plus pratique.
Le top du top tant un amis qui me passe son CD pour couter  :8-): 




> Mme si je trouve a bien de dcouvrir des artistes et d'ensuite d'aller acheter leurs musiques, aller  leur concert, je peux pas tre pour tlcharger quelque chose contre l'autorisation de son crateur. En plus pour moi a veux clairement dire que ceux qui tlcharge illgalement peuvent le faire uniquement parce que certains achtent  ct...


Je te comprend, cependant, des profiteurs il y en a toujours eu et il y en aura toujours :/ mais aprs ces gens l pensent peut-tre que les profiteurs sont les Maisons de disques et les grandes boites de production.

EDIT :



> Du genre Hadopi.


+1 c'est exactement a :]

----------


## bizet

> PUB pour acheter "legale": Vennez ici, c'est *plus simple* et moins risqu


Acheter lgal? Mais si le tlchargement est lgal pourquoi acheter?

C'est sur que c'est trs difficile de taper le nom d'un film/chanteur dans le moteur de recherche d'un site comme piratebay ou emule island puis de cliquer sur tlcharger. 






> Ton avis personel... T'ecoutes pas de musique chez toi?


Si si mais la qualit mp3 me suffit largement. 
Ah oui c'est mon avis et le tiens reprsente celui de la majorit des personnes.

----------


## Mdinoc

Le tlchargement lgal _peut tre rendu_ aussi simple. Et avec des meilleurs services (fiabilit, rpertoire). Et faire plus de pub.

Tout en tant rgit par un abonnement illimit plutt qu'un prix  la copie.

----------


## Rayek

> He oui ! C'est le risque que ceux qui dfendent le tlchargement illgal font courir  tous les amoureux d'un net libre !
> Causes et consquences.


... Mais oui, 100% des problmes sur le net c'est  cause du tlchargement.  ::roll:: 

Allez je me lance :

- 100% des accidents de la route c'est  cause de la vitesse.

- 100% des viols, c'est que la personne cours pas assez vite  ::aie:: 

On peut vite faire des amalgames ....

----------


## Marc_27

> Acheter lgal? Mais si le tlchargement est lgal pourquoi acheter?
> 
> C'est sur que c'est trs difficile de taper le nom d'un film/chanteur dans le moteur de recherche d'un site comme piratebay ou emule island puis de cliquer sur tlcharger.


Si tu veux tout relire avec plus d'attention tu vas repondre ta question, mais je vais tre gentil et re-expliquer de suite...




> Si si mais la qualit mp3 me suffit largement. 
> Ah oui c'est mon avis et le tiens reprsente celui de la majorit des personnes.


Je ne donne pas mon avis sur la qualit. Je dis ce qui est facille  voir:
1. Les gens vont comme toujours acheter des disques physiques;
2. Au-del des ventes physiques on aura le choix: soit acheter en ligne (un plus pour les majors, vu qu'ils n'ont pas a aujourd'hui), soit tlcharger gratos.

Le point qui tu ne veux voir c'est qui avec une bonne PUB beaucoup du monde allait payer pour tlcharger (Les gens payent pour louer chez Deezer ou Music Me), de la mme faon que les gens achetent le NORTON ou n'importe quel autre anti-virus payant. Pour quoi ils le font? PUB!  :;):

----------


## maxwell302

> Tout en tant rgit par un abonnement illimit plutt qu'un prix  la copie.


C'est bien joli, l'illimit mais ce n'est pas juste envers l'artiste. Et ce n'est jamais vraiment illimit...  ::?:  
Il y'aura forcment des sortes de quotas comme dans les forfaits mobiles du genre "A partir de 50 chansons par mois, 1 la chanson".

Et comment fait on pour rpartir le prix de l'abonnement entre les diffrents artistes? Selon la popularit? La note des utilisateurs? Le nombre de tlchargements?.... 
Sans compter la part, consquente, qui reviendra au vendeur. Bien entendu.  ::aie::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> je ne pense pas que ce soit un bon argument ^^ On est oblig de payer des impts. Sans a, a serait le chaos et personne ne dsire s'y trouver


Et le fait d'tre oblig de payer pour un truc que tu utilises ? T'es contre, mais c'est normal ?  ::roll:: 





> Mais aprs qui voudrait devenir le patron d'une boite dans laquelle personne n'est rcompens par son travail ?


C'est vraiment une question ?  ::?: 



> Certainement pas moi ! Il faudrait vraiment tre malhonnte pour faire a et n'avoir aucune thique ou morale ...


Comme ceux qui dcident que pour leur petit confort, le travail des autres ne vaut rien. 




> Il ne faut pas mettre cette minorit (ceux qui tlchargent sans vergogne et qui n'achtent rien) dans le mme panier que nous. Qui tlchargeons mais qui dpensons aussi dans les CD, DVD etc ... Comme je l'ai dis avant, je ne peux tout simplement pas me permettre d'acheter plus car je n'ai pas l'argent illimit :/ et je suppose que c'est pareil pour une grande partie des gens qui tlchargent (du moins je l'espre).


Mais, c'est incroyable a, de justifier le vol de quelque chose sous prtexte qu'on a pas l'argent pour l'acheter ! Mais, personne ne vous a appris les bonnes manires ou quoi ?  :8O: 




> Et n'est que a notre point: tlcharger n'implique pas la non remuneration de l'artiste de la mme faon que AVAST n'implique pas faillit de Bit Defender ou Skype des Tlcoms, je trouve vraiment simple l'ide...


Tu confonds deux choses : d'un cot l'acquisition d'un bien vendu sans le payer (je n'utilise pas le mot vol, il parait que c'est grossier), et de l'autre de la concurrence entre deux entreprises.
Et je ne parle pas de skype qui n'a rien  voir avec les tlcoms !




> Economie de masse, PUB, profit. Tout le systeme fonctione comme a, pour quoi il ne marcherais pas que pour la musique?


Mais, a marche comme a aussi. Et le tlchargement illgale existe aussi dans l'conomie de masse. a s'appelle la contre-faon ou le vol, selon son point de vue.

----------


## zaventem

> 1. Les gens vont comme toujours acheter des disques physiques


Cela dpend vraiment des personnes, pour tre juste, il faut dire _des gens_ .

Pour ma part, le support physique pour la musique me soule et le permire chose que je fais lorsque je reoit un CD est de le convertir et de l'oublier au fond de ma cave. Quand je regarde dans mon entourage, c'est une approche qui tend  se dvelopper.

----------


## Marc_27

> Tu confonds deux choses : d'un cot l'acquisition d'un bien vendu sans le payer


C'est a qui j'ai dit  Grafinn_fr: On revient  question de quoi c'est la musique, quel est la difference entre la musique et son support physique, le disque. L on ne peut pas discuter parce que on a des avis diferents.

Le truc c'est qui *on propose une solution qui  fond ne serait mauvaise pour personne*, sauf au "droit de l'artiste" de choisir si les gens peuvent ou pas ecouter ses chansons sans acheter le support. 

Mon avis, et je crois que plusieurs sont d'accord, c'est qui ce droit n'existe pas. Il peut choisir de publier ou pas ses chansons dans un support physique, et lui ne peut pas tre vol, c'est illegal. Mais tlcharger une chanson n'a rien a voir avec voler un disque physique.

C'est mon avis et je pense que notre solution est beaucoup plus honete et moins nocive que ce qu'on voit aujourd'hui, *POUR TOUS*...

----------


## zouuc

Je n'ai pas vraiment compris toutes tes rponses Louis Griffont ^^ je ne sais donc pas quoi y rpondre de constructif.

Par contre je peux rpondre l :



> Mais, c'est incroyable a, de justifier le vol de quelque chose sous prtexte qu'on a pas l'argent pour l'acheter ! Mais, personne ne vous a appris les bonnes manires ou quoi ?


J'y ai en partie rpondu plus haut, je peux aussi bien regarder sur youtube (c'est peut-tre du vol je sais pas) ou trouver un autre moyen que le tlchargement. Mais par simple praticit, je tlcharge si personne peut me passer (prter) les musiques. Dans la trs grande majorit des cas, a finis supprim ou achet :]

Je comprend ton point de vue. Mais je me refuse  acheter un album que je pourrais ne pas aimer. a serait comme avoir un film de Uwe Boll dans sa DVDthque, quoi que celui l pour 2 euros tu le prends, tu peux en profiter dans certaines soires.

PS :



> Economie de masse, PUB, profit. Tout le systeme fonctione comme a, pour quoi il ne marcherais pas que pour la musique?


Ce n'tait pas de moi  :;):

----------


## Louis Griffont

> C'est a qui j'ai dit  Grafinn_fr: On revient  question de quoi c'est la musique, quel est la difference entre la musique et son support physique, le disque. L on ne peut pas discuter parce que on a des avis diferents.


Ben la diffrence est assez vidente pourtant, non ?
Le disque est un support de diffusion d'un bien immatriel dont l'auteur est le crateur et donc propritaire, et qui a cd une partie de ses droits  un diffuseur.
La musique ou chanson est l'uvre dont l'auteur est propritaire et dont il cde ou pas tout ou partie de ses droits  un diffuseur. Il a le droit, par ailleurs de le diffuser gratuitement sur le mdia de son choix (CD, DVD, Vinyles, K7, plate-forme de tlchargement), mais a aussi le droit de dcider d'en vivre et donc de vouloir tre rmunr. 




> Le truc c'est qui *on propose une solution qui  fond ne serait mauvaise pour personne*, sauf au "droit de l'artiste" de choisir si les gens peuvent ou pas ecouter ses chansons sans acheter le support.


En gros tu veux dire que ce serait une bonne chose SAUF pour l'auteur !  ::aie:: 
Mais, a c'est qu'on essaie de vous expliquer depuis le dbut !

----------


## Marc_27

> Ben la diffrence est assez vidente pourtant, non ?
> Le disque est un support de diffusion d'un bien immatriel dont l'auteur est le crateur et donc propritaire, et qui a cd une partie de ses droits  un diffuseur.
> La musique ou chanson est l'uvre dont l'auteur est propritaire et dont il cde ou pas tout ou partie de ses droits  un diffuseur. Il a le droit, par ailleurs de le diffuser gratuitement sur le mdia de son choix (CD, DVD, Vinyles, K7, plate-forme de tlchargement), mais a aussi le droit de dcider d'en vivre et donc de vouloir tre rmunr. 
> 
> 
> En gros tu veux dire que ce serait une bonne chose SAUF pour l'auteur ! 
> Mais, a c'est qu'on essaie de vous expliquer depuis le dbut !


On est en train de dire que en gros, pour l'auteur il ne changerais presque rien, parce que la plus grand part des gens que achetent les disques vont continuer  le faire, du  N causes dj sits en exaustion...
(plus les tlchargements legales).

----------


## Louis Griffont

> J'y ai en partie rpondu plus haut, je peux aussi bien regarder sur youtube (c'est peut-tre du vol je sais pas) ou trouver un autre moyen que le tlchargement. Mais par simple praticit, je tlcharge si personne peut me passer (prter) les musiques. Dans la trs grande majorit des cas, a finis supprim ou achet :]
> 
> Je comprend ton point de vue. Mais je me refuse  acheter un album que je pourrais ne pas aimer. a serait comme avoir un film de Uwe Boll dans sa DVDthque, quoi que celui l pour 2 euros tu le prends, tu peux en profiter dans certaines soires.


Je suis d'accord avec ce que tu dcris. La solution n'est pas le tlchargement dans ce cas, mais le fait de ne pouvoir accder facilement et gratuitement  l'uvre pour se faire une ide. C'est vers cela que l'on devrait se diriger. 
Des plates-formes d'coute, accessibles par tous, avec possibilit d'acheter, soit en MP3 tlcharger soit en CD (systme de commande et tout et tout) plus chers, videment, car il y a le support. L'idal serait de proposer des moyens de se construire sa compile sur un CD, avec videmment la limite de contenu. Je suis sr que ce serait possible. Mais, rien de cela ne sera possible tant que le tlchargement illgal sera possible. Et donc, il faut lutter contre. 
Par contre, je ne sais pas qui est Uwe Boll mais Google va tre mon ami !  :;): 




> Ce n'tait pas de moi


 ::oops::  c'est corrig !

----------


## zouuc

> Je suis d'accord avec ce que tu dcris. La solution n'est pas le tlchargement dans ce cas, mais le fait de ne pouvoir accder facilement et gratuitement  l'uvre pour se faire une ide. C'est vers cela que l'on devrait se diriger.


On trouve donc une direction commune  ::D: 
Maintenant, il faut trouver une solution pour y arriver. Moi je pense qu'il faudrait dj mettre en place les nouvelles mthodes d'accs que tu as propos. Ensuite lutter contre le tlchargement illgal (remarque : avec ces nouvelles mthodes, peut-tre que celui-ci aura fortement diminu. En tous cas je l'espre  ::): )Cela dit pour lutter contre je n'ai pas de mthode justement ...

----------


## atb

Moi ce que je ne comprends pas, face  lampleur internet et le  phnomne du gratuit, pour quoi lutter ? Pour quoi ne pas sinspirer du modle conomique de lopen source ?

Si un major, produit de la musique dont une partie est gratuite et accessible. Et propose plein de produits drivs, pas uniquement physique, mais virtuel. Propose de solides plateformes dcoute / visionnage + Dautres services payant comme le vote, chat,.

Toutes ces options sont distinctes et payantes mais le produit de base, la musique reste accessible. A chacun de souscrire selon son porte monnaie et ses envies 

Exemple, deezer.

----------


## OWickerman

> "Financs avec les impts locaux" serait plus juste.


Exact, mea maxima culpa. Il n'en reste pas moins que faire 0, 1 ou n trajets en bus dans ces villes coute le mme prix  l'utilisateur  :;):

----------


## dams78

> Voil, on est d'accord: Il publie un CD pour pouvoir vendre son ouvre, mais on tait en train de dire que le tlchargement gratos n'allait pas tuer ses revenus, et tu semblais tre d'accord.


Heu j'mets quand mme un doute si un jour on dit "c'est bon vous pouvez tlcharger sans risques" que les revenus des artistes ne vont pas chuter (pour certains tu vas me dire a ne serait pas trs grave...).




> Et n'est que a notre point: tlcharger n'implique pas la non remuneration de l'artiste de la mme faon que AVAST n'implique pas faillit de Bit Defender ou Skype des Tlcoms, je trouve vraiment simple l'ide...
> 
> Economie de masse, PUB, profit. Tout le systeme fonctione comme a, pour quoi il ne marcherais pas que pour la musique?


Je serais effectivement partant pour ce genre de solution, le truc c'est que tu peux le mettre en place que si le tlchargement illgale est plus faible, or c'est loin d'tre le cas aujourd'hui. Clairement (pour moi) pour que les gens aille sur des sites lgales pour tlcharger il faut que a apporte un plus par rapport aux sites illgaux (et le seul plus qu'on peut crer c'est la peur du gendarme).




> C'est bien joli, l'illimit mais ce n'est pas juste envers l'artiste. Et ce n'est jamais vraiment illimit...  
> Il y'aura forcment des sortes de quotas comme dans les forfaits mobiles du genre "A partir de 50 chansons par mois, 1 la chanson".
> 
> Et comment fait on pour rpartir le prix de l'abonnement entre les diffrents artistes? Selon la popularit? La note des utilisateurs? Le nombre de tlchargements?.... 
> Sans compter la part, consquente, qui reviendra au vendeur. Bien entendu.


En fait tu peux crer un tel systme si tu centralises un minimum et pour a il faut limiter le tlchargement illgal, et pour a bah...




> On est en train de dire que en gros, pour l'auteur il ne changerais presque rien, parce que la plus grand part des gens que achetent les disques vont continuer  le faire, du  N causes dj sits en exaustion...
> (plus les tlchargements legales).


Sauf que les ventes de disques chutes / baisses, comme tu le dis ils essayent de sauver leur modle conomique, mais d'un certain ct ils ont raison puisqu'ils ne font que demander  ce qu'on applique la loi.




> Moi ce que je ne comprends pas, face  lampleur internet et le  phnomne du gratuit, pour quoi lutter ? Pour quoi ne pas sinspirer du modle conomique de lopen source ?
> 
> Si un major, produit de la musique dont une partie est gratuite et accessible. Et propose plein de produits drivs, pas uniquement physique, mais virtuel. Propose de solides plateformes dcoute / visionnage + Dautres services payant comme le vote, chat,.
> 
> Toutes ces options sont distinctes et payantes mais le produit de base, la musique reste accessible. A chacun de souscrire selon son porte monnaie et ses envies 
> 
> Exemple, deezer.


Ya plus d'exemple comme a, regardes du ct de jamendo c'est gnial comme systme, le truc c'est qu'il faut faire des compromis (moins d'artistes, pas forcment les artistes connus, etc) et comme  ct tu as systme vraiment bien foutu (le P2P) c'est dur de lutter.

----------


## Marc_27

> Je serais effectivement partant pour ce genre de solution, le truc c'est que tu peux le mettre en place que si le tlchargement illgale est plus faible, or c'est loin d'tre le cas aujourd'hui. Clairement (pour moi) pour que les gens aille sur des sites lgales pour tlcharger il faut que a apporte un plus par rapport aux sites illgaux (et le seul plus qu'on peut crer c'est la peur du gendarme).


Je suis presque d'accord avec toi. Mais surement les echanges augmentent parce que l'offre legale est nulle. Il disent, il faut arreter de tlcharger sinon on ne va rien faire, il ne vaut pas le cout, mais les gens continuent  tlcharger parce que ils ne font rien de nouveau dans leur offre, encore cher et pas simple. Tu voix l'ide? C'est un cercle vicieux...

La seule chose c'est qui ils peuvent faire N lois, les gens ne vont jamais arreter de tlcharger et les seules prejudiqus l sont les artistes et surement l'industrie, parce que qui veut tlcharger va le faire. Il faut que l'industrie entend la demande de ses consommateurs et change. L, avec une offre legale decente, je suis sur que la partage ne va jamais finir, mais va rentrer dans un niveau aceptable pour l'industrie...

Concernant la peur du gendarme je ne suis pas d'accord, l'industrie  plain d'arguments pour atirer beaucoup du monde: simplicit, qualit, des promotions avec des artistes, les produits derivs, etc...

Je trouve vraiment domage tout a. J'aimais bien aller acheter quelques disques parfois. Malhereusement, par une question de principes je ne le fais plus. Et je suis sure que comme moi il y a beaucoup d'autres qui font parail. Pour moi n'est pas avec la peur qu'ils vont reussir  changer, ils n'ont que  perdre avec tout a...

En plus, plus de temps ils prenent, plus les gens vont tre habitus au P2P.

----------


## dams78

C'est pas encore la panace mais l'offre lgale augmente quand mme, deezer, beezik, mdiathques etc. Aprs je suis comme toi j'aimerai bien un peu plus, c'est d'ailleurs pas pour rien que j'encode  chaque fois mes cd.

Mais le problme c'est qu'un gouvernement ne peux pas forcer les majors et autres  proposer ces choix, par contre il est oblig de faire appliquer la loi. Donc l clairement soit on dpense de l'argent dans des Hadopi et cie soit on change la loi en autorisant le tlchargement, je vois pas d'autres choix.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> C'est pas encore la panace mais l'offre lgale augmente quand mme, deezer, beezik, mdiathques etc. Aprs je suis comme toi j'aimerai bien un peu plus, c'est d'ailleurs pas pour rien que j'encode  chaque fois mes cd.


Et la fnac et virgin ? Non, c'est pas assez bien pour vous ? Ah, oui, c'est nul, faut payer la musique !  ::aie:: 
Je dis pas a pour toi *Dams78*, car nous sommes d'accord sur le principe.

Par contre je suis all sur jamendo... ben trs du ! Y a rien de bien terrible, et je comprend pourquoi ils n'ont pas trouv de label pour les diter. 
Maintenant, c'est hlas vers cela que l'on va !




> Mais le problme c'est qu'un gouvernement ne peux pas forcer les majors et autres  proposer ces choix, par contre il est oblig de faire appliquer la loi. Donc l clairement soit on dpense de l'argent dans des Hadopi et cie soit on change la loi en autorisant le tlchargement, je vois pas d'autres choix.


Mais le tlchargement est lgal. Je peux tlcharger OpenOffice, The Gimp, Windows Seven, ... de la musique, tout a fait lgalement !

----------


## maxwell302

> Je serais effectivement partant pour ce genre de solution, le truc c'est que tu peux le mettre en place que si le tlchargement illgale est plus faible, or c'est loin d'tre le cas aujourd'hui. Clairement (pour moi) pour que les gens aille sur des sites lgales pour tlcharger il faut *que a apporte un plus* par rapport aux sites illgaux (et le seul plus qu'on peut crer c'est la peur du gendarme).


C'est exactement a. 
Comment convaincre quelqu'un de prendre sa musique sur une plateforme lgale alors que :
-On ne trouve pas forcment ce que l'on cherche
-La qualit est n'est pas souvent au rendez-vous (en particulier pour le streaming semi-payant), bon courage pour trouver du lossless (FLAC etc..)
-Et il faut payer...

Alors qu'en face on a :
-Une quantit astronomique de fichiers
-une recherche facilite
-aucun DRM et aucun cout.

Le jour ou il y aura une plateforme lgale avec des prix pas trop malhonntes, avec le choix du format, du bitrate et un catalogue bien fourni je pense que les anciens "pirates" qui en auront marre du vieux mp3 encod avec les pieds se dirigeront vers cette  plateforme.

----------


## Rayek

Voici un bon lien  sur la vente de CD en france qui ne va pas si mal que .
Surtout la fin qui montre l'volution du nombre d'album sortis depuis 10 ans, la chute des signatures avec les nouveaux artistes etc ...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Le jour ou il y aura une plateforme lgale avec des prix pas trop malhonntes, avec le choix du format, du bitrate et un catalogue bien fourni je pense que les anciens "pirates" qui en auront marre du vieux mp3 encod avec les pieds se dirigeront vers cette  plateforme.


Le problme c'est que cela a un cot et que le retour sur investissement n'est pas assur !

----------


## Marc_27

> C'est pas encore la panace mais l'offre lgale augmente quand mme, deezer, beezik, mdiathques etc. Aprs je suis comme toi j'aimerai bien un peu plus, c'est d'ailleurs pas pour rien que j'encode  chaque fois mes cd.
> 
> Mais le problme c'est qu'un gouvernement ne peux pas forcer les majors et autres  proposer ces choix, par contre il est oblig de faire appliquer la loi. Donc l clairement soit on dpense de l'argent dans des Hadopi et cie soit on change la loi en autorisant le tlchargement, je vois pas d'autres choix.


Voil, si au lieu d'HADOPI le gouvernement autorisait la partage entre particulier, l'industrie serait forc  ameliorer son offre. 




> Le problme c'est que cela a un cot et que le retour sur investissement n'est pas assur !


Et oui, l'investissement est surement assur. Il ne faut que regarder Deezer et des autres services de "location" de musique (qui contrairement  l'industrie doit encore payer des millionaires droits d'auteur)

La partage ne vais jamais digminuer sans une offre legale decent. Et essayer de le faire par peur ne fait que prejudiquer les plus intresss

----------


## maxwell302

> Le problme c'est que cela a un cot et que le retour sur investissement n'est pas assur !


C'est certain, mais comme je l'ai dit : si la qualit et le choix sont l, beaucoup de monde l'adoptera.

Personnellement je serais bien content si une telle offre existait, et ravi de rmunrer les vrais artistes, sans avoir l'impression que son pognon part a 90% dans la poche de l'diteur. 
Ce dernier point n'tant pas garanti je vous l'accorde  ::mouarf::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> C'est certain, mais comme je l'ai dit : si la qualit et le choix sont l, beaucoup de monde l'adoptera.
> 
> Personnellement je serais bien content si une telle offre existait, et ravi de rmunrer les vrais artistes, sans avoir l'impression que son pognon part a 90% dans la poche de l'diteur. 
> Ce dernier point n'tant pas garanti je vous l'accorde


Le problme est qui financera une telle plate-forme ? 

Les artistes ? Peu probable, ils n'en ont pas les moyens (en tout cas, ils ne sont pas sur un pied d'galit)
Les diteurs ? Mais dans ce cas, ceux qui parlent de monopole, vont tre servi. Tous les diteurs se regroupant pour faire une seule et unique plate-forme de tlchargement ... En plus, l encore, quid des petits labels qui ne pourront entrer dans la danse ?
L'tat ? Je ne vois pas pourquoi...

C'est pas vident, tout a !
C'est toujours le problme avec les utopies. C'est beau sur le papier, mais a s'avre rarement ralisable !  ::ccool::

----------


## Marc_27

> C'est bien joli, l'illimit mais ce n'est pas juste envers l'artiste. Et ce n'est jamais vraiment illimit...  
> Il y'aura forcment des sortes de quotas comme dans les forfaits mobiles du genre "A partir de 50 chansons par mois, 1 la chanson".


Dsol de revenir, mais pour quoi tu trouves que n'est pas juste avec l'artiste?




> Le problme est qui financera une telle plate-forme ? 
> 
> Les artistes ? Peu probable, ils n'en ont pas les moyens (en tout cas, ils ne sont pas sur un pied d'galit)
> Les diteurs ? Mais dans ce cas, ceux qui parlent de monopole, vont tre servi. Tous les diteurs se regroupant pour faire une seule et unique plate-forme de tlchargement ... En plus, l encore, quid des petits labels qui ne pourront entrer dans la danse ?
> L'tat ? Je ne vois pas pourquoi...
> 
> C'est pas vident, tout a !
> C'est toujours le problme avec les utopies. C'est beau sur le papier, mais a s'avre rarement ralisable !


Peut-tre chaque editeur fait a propre plataforme? Peut-tre on aura un site de referencement pour savoir o trouver chaque artiste? Probablement dans ce cas on verra Amazon et Fnac en partenariat avec les editeurs? 

Il n'y a aucune justificatif pour ne pas le faire. Il n'est que de l volont de vouloir changer, d'acepter que les choses ont chang et ne sont plus comment elles taient 15 ans avant...

----------


## maxwell302

> Dsol de revenir, mais pour quoi tu trouves que n'est pas juste avec l'artiste?


Le forfait "illimit" c'est un peu comme la licence globale, comment fait-on pour dterminer la part de revenu de chaque artiste?

Prenons deux exmples avec un abonnement  20

- Une personne tlcharge 2 titres, il paye donc 10 par titre.

- Une personne tlcharge 10 titres, il paye 2 par titre.  


Dans l'absolu si c'est vraiment illimit plus on tlcharge de chansons, moins les artistes sont pays... Sans compter la commission de la plateforme.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Dsol de revenir, mais pour quoi tu trouves que n'est pas juste avec l'artiste?


Ben, fait le compte toi mme... 1 pour 50 chansons... a fait 2cts par chanson, auxquels il faut ter les taxes, et les impots. 
Va falloir en vendre des chansons pour qu'un artiste arrive  se faire le smic.
Sans compter les charges, et en comptant le smic  1000, a fait 50000 chansons par mois pour gagner le smic !  ::ccool:: 

Papa, Papa, j'veux faire chanteur...
Va pointer  Ple emploi, tu gagneras plus !  ::mouarf::

----------


## ClaudeBg

> Et ce sera de la faute  qui ? Faut se remettre en question, parfois !


Oui, c'est sr que se farcir des lois liberticides pour lutter contre un phnomne mondial que les gens trouvent logique, c'est la faute du citoyen franais.
A raisonner comme a, on peut aussi dcrter la perquisition lgale sans motif chez tout citoyen : ce sera la faute aux criminels franais, faut se remettre en question.




> La copie prive est autorise, elle l'a toujours t.


Elle l'est en thorie, bien qu'elle ne le soit plus en France en pratique (j'en ai dj parl).

Et ce qui empche le tlchargement d'tre assimil  de la copie prive, c'est un simple raisonnement technique. La copie prive est cense permettre  tout un chacun d'utiliser des oeuvres multimdia chez lui sans payer de droits : c'est l'esprit de la loi originale. Partant de l, je vois mal au nom de quel raisonnement on pourrait couter une oeuvre copie si on l'a copie  partir d'un prt alors qu'on ne pourrait pas  partir d'un tlchargement: la raison est simplement argumentaire : il est impossible de mettre une oeuvre originale en ligne, on doit d'abord la numriser. Moralit, en envoyant une oeuvre  quelqu'un par internet, ce dernier effectuerait la copie d'une copie, et donc la premire copie ne serait plus utilise  des fins prives, puisque prte.

Et c'est sur base de ce raisonnement qu'on va censurer internet.
Chacun trouve la logique o il la cherche.




> Tu poses le doigt sur le problme, comment quelqu'un pourrait dire que la mise  disposition d'une copie au monde entier (WWW) sapparente  de la copie prive, qui par dfinition se restreint au cercle familiale ! Je veux que nous soyons tous frres, mais bon.


Oui, c'est l'argument foireux dont je viens de parler:

On met  disposition du monde une copie, parce qu'il est physiquement impossible de mettre  disposition un original: c'est une impossibilit physique, et c'est une impossibilit parce qu'internet ne permet d'changer que des informations immatrielles.

En sortant le droit  la copie prive, qu'ont voulu les intervenants?

Ils ont voulu que les "droits" d'un artiste et d'un producteur puissent ne pas tre pays par un particulier  condition que l'oeuvre soit utilise  des fins prives. Dit autrement : ils ont voulu permettre l'change de culture sans rmunrer les professionnels.

Ils ont donc ajout "destin  l'utilisation... etc" pour viter qu'on ne puisse :
- Vendre une copie
- Utiliser une copie  des fins commerciales (location, DJ, radio, etc)

C'tait clairement destin  ne pas mettre d'obstacle  l'utilisation prive de la culture, en interdisant que ce droit n'empite sur les revenus de l'utilisation commerciale.

Le lgislateur n'a jamais pens un seul moment que l'apparition d'internet et de la numrisation permettrait d'avoir accs  l'utilisation prive de la culture par mise  disposition d'une forme numrise de l'oeuvre, et donc dj via une copie. Il ne pouvait pas prvoir.

Et maintenant, on utilise le texte original hors contexte pour lui faire dire non pas ce qu'il voulait dire (utilisation gratuite d'oeuvre multimdia si c'est  usage priv) mais tout autre chose (interdiction de distribuer la copie d'une oeuvre  usage priv).

On a utilis le texte de la loi pour dtourner l'esprit de la loi.

Du coup, on en arrive  une absurdit vidente : J'ai des copies d'oeuvres multimdia, mais :
- Mes copies sont lgales si j'ai copi  partir d'originaux
- Mes copies sont illgales si j'ai copi  partir de copies.

Or, il n'existe aucun moyen de diffrencier les deux types de copies (sans compter qu'il reste le fait que je les ECOUTE en priv, donc je ne devrais payer dans aucun des deux cas).

Pire : en tlchargeant une oeuvre sur internet je ne contreviens pas  cette loi, puisque moi je copie une oeuvre (j'ignore si c'est un original, vu que maintenant le tlchargement lgal assimile les oeuvres charges lgalement  des oeuvres originales). C'est celui qui me fournit l'oeuvre qui contrevient en fait  la version "interprte" de la copie prive, pas moi.
Du coup, on ajoute une couche de surralisme en disant que je suis coupable d'une espce de "recel", alors mme qu'il n'y a pas vol.
Le dlire.

On continue dans le dlire total avec l'interdiction de contourner un mcanisme de copie prsent sur un CD.
Donc :

- J'achte un CD protg, et vu que je ne peux plus contourner ces mcanismes de protection, il m'est impossible d'en faire une copie  usage priv.

- MAIS si je tlcharge "lgalement" une copie de l'oeuvre sur internet (LOL), je peux ensuite la graver SANS y ajouter les mcanismes anti-copie : et donc j'ai maintenant le droit d'avoir plusieurs copies utilisables  des fins prives.

Comment il fait, le lgislateur, pour voir la diffrence entre une copie licite et une copie illicite?
Ben, c'est simple : il ne peut pas (au contraire de la contrefaon o on peut analyser le produit). Il n'y a aucune diffrence entre une copie licite et une copie illicite.

Moyennant quoi, on est contraint de traquer toute opration d'change d'informations entre particuliers car on ne peut punir qu'en cas de flagrant dlit. Et a, a implique une surveillance totale du net, et pas seulement du net, du citoyen aussi.

Et pourtant, au final, entre copie licite et copie illicite, le rsultat est strictement le mme : l'utilisateur coute le morceau de musique chez lui sans avoir rtribu personne. Ma question est donc : quelle est l'importance sur l'origine de quelque chose dont on a voulu qu'elle soit gratuite?

Comprendre a, c'est comprendre que plutt que d'essayer de pondre des lois qui vont mener  un totalitarisme de fait, on doit simplement complter le texte original sur le droit  la copie prive pour y inclure internet (ce qu'aurait fait le lgislateur de l'poque s'il avait connu ce phnomne, ce qui s'appelle "l'esprit de la loi").




> Tu biaises le raisonnement, car le fond du problme, n'est pas ce qui est tlcharg, mais le fait que la copie est mise  disposition de tous le monde, et non  des fins de copies prives. Si on suit ton raisonnement, a signifierais qu'un internaute ne pourrait tlcharger que les copies mises  sa disposition par ses proches.


Je ne biaise rien du tout, puisque c'est exactement ce que je dis depuis la dbut (faut lire correctement).

Je dis que tout ce cirque est justement bas sur a, et que je vois mal la diffrence pour un auteur que j'coute chez moi un mp3 que j'ai fait sur base d'un CD qu'on m'a prt ou que j'coute un mp3 que mon pote m'a directement copi  partir de son lecteur mp3 : le rsultat est le mme pour lui et pour moi, c'est de l'argumentation "argumentaire". Surtout que je vois mal en cas de procs, comment on prouvera l'origine "frauduleuse" de mon mp3. Tout a est absurde.

L'utilisation de culture en priv doit tre gratuite, le lgislateur l'a compris depuis longtemps avec le droit  la copie prive. Maintenant on tente de conditionner cette gratuit avec la faon dont on est arriv  couter, pour l'unique raison que le lgislateur n'avait pas prvu l'arrive d'internet.




> He oui ! C'est le risque que ceux qui dfendent le tlchargement illgal font courir  tous les amoureux d'un net libre !Causes et  onsquences.


Donc, c'est  cause de soi-disant "dlinquants" que l'intgralit des citoyens sera puni. Et toi tu trouves que c'est logique et causal.
Ben, j'ai dj entendu ce discours... Voyons voir.....
Ah oui, c'est lorsqu'on fusillait des civils durant la guerre parce que des rsistants avaient fait sauter des rails de chemin de fer.
Le coupable, c'tait le rsistant, pas le SS, pas vrai?

Note que ce raisonnement est pratique : il suffit pour un dfenseur d'un tat totalitaire de placer des bombes un peu partout, et hop, on obtient un tat martial ou des lois "vigie-pirate", voire un Guantanamo : de cause  effet, LOL. Le terroriste a induit la perte de libert de ceux qui ne le sont pas, LOL.




> Pourquoi est ce qu'on dit que notre libert s'arrte quand on empite sur la libert des autres alors?


Parce que le citoyen a dcid de lois qui protgeaient le fonctionnement de la socit, et qu'un droit ne peut pas s'appliquer par l'un au dtriment de l'autre.
Ici, de quel libert de l'autre parle-t-on?

Dj,  la base, le citoyen a accept de rduire sa libert en trouvant une astuce pour rmunrer les auteurs et producteurs. Il a jug ncessaire de ne pas inclure l'utilisation prive d'oeuvres dans la mthode de rmunration. Et aujourd'hui, on veut le forcer  ajouter cette rmunration sous prtexte que techniquement il s'agit de copies de copies. Jamais il n'a voulu a, et jamais la libert de rmunration de l'auteur ne s'tend  l'intrieur du domicile priv d'un citoyen.

Il ne faut pas faire dire aux mots ce qu'ils ne veulent pas dire.




> Parce que si on suit ton raisonnement je pense que la majorit des gens sont contre le faite de payer des impts


Je veux bien prendre de mon temps pour expliquer des choses que tu n'as manifestement pas comprises, mais au minimum lis ce que j'ai crit.




> La majorit des patrons aimeraient bien qu'on bosse gratos, doit on le faire,


Non. Et a n'a strictement aucun rapport, ce serait le retour  l'esclavage.
Ceux dont on parle, ils sont dj pays pour leur travail. Ce dont il est question ici c'est de les payer encore plus et mme lorsqu'ils ne travaillent pas, en empitant sur la vie prive des gens. Le tout en remettant en question un droit qui avait t convenu entre les parties ds le dpart: ne pas faire payer l'utilisation domestique des oeuvres en question.




> aprs tout moi je produit du code, quel est la diffrence entre du code et une musique?


Aucun : tu as le droit  tre rmunr si tu le veux. Si tu dveloppes pour un patron, je doute cependant que tes enfants touchent des droits sur le code que tu auras produit.

Et si tu vends  ton compte, tu ne toucheras une rmunration que si les utilisateurs ne trouvent pas mieux et moins cher que ton code : dans peu de temps tu considreras que ceux qui font du gratuit te mettent sur la paille et empitent sur ton droit  tre rmunr.




> Vous tes tous d'accord pour dire que tout travail mrite salaire,


Les intervenants qu'on cherche  dfendre sont dj grassement pays par toute une srie de mcanismes purement artificiels (consentis par les citoyens uniquement pour que les auteurs ne se retrouvent pas sur la paille et continuent de produire). Partant de l, le citoyen que je suis trouve avoir dj assez contribu  leur richesse, et je ne vais pas me priver de liberts supplmentaires pour que des gens qui sont dj 1000 fois plus riches que moi le deviennent encore d'avantage.




> par contre quand il s'agit de payer, l il faut que a soit quelqu'un d'autre qui le fasse pour vous


Pas le moins du monde : je paye dj pas mal mme en tlchargeant (radio, TV, pub, discothques, soires payantes, resto, etc). On les paye dj partout, ces producteurs de "culture".




> (pub, le pigeon qui va tlcharger lgalement, etc).


Je trouve qu'il faut tre stupide pour accepter de payer le prix plein pour un produit pour lequel on n'a aucun service, chacun sa vision des choses.

Si on avait mis le tlchargement lgal  1 cent, a aurait pu passer car plus pratique pour tlcharger. Ah mais, suis-je bte, un cent par titre c'est honteux, pauvre producteur, LOL. A combien d'exemplaires est charg un tube sur le net? Ben rien que pour les films on estime qu'on tlcharge 450.000 titres PAR JOUR. Soyons modeste et estimons qu'un titre, au cours de sa carrire, est tlcharg 500.000 fois dans le monde. 1 cent, a ferait 5000 euros, et donc pour un CD de 18 titres 90.000 euros. 90.000 euros pour utilisation prive d'une oeuvre, en plus des autres droits, auxquels il faut ajouter les taxes sur les supports de masse, ce serait bien sr "ridicule" et ce ne serait pas "une juste rtribution", il est clair qu'il faut se battre pour que ce montant reste  1 euro et donc rapporte 900.000 euros (si si) par album,  partager entre une poigne de producteurs dans le monde.

Et c'est pour protger a que toi, tu te bats, dsol si moi je trouve que c'est inacceptable: la socit a dj assez pay pour rmunrer ces "pauvres" interprtes et producteurs.




> T'es quand mme d'accord qu'il cr une chanson pour la vendre, pour bouffer?


Tu as l'impression que Johnny ne mange pas  sa faim? Et tu as l'impression que Sony est au bord de la faillite? 
Stop avec ces arguments farfelus, ces intervenant sont dj trs trs trs grassement rmunrs avec nos deniers, je pense qu'ils n'ont pas besoin qu'on supprime les liberts individuelles pour encore augmenter leur pouvoir d'achat.




> Mais alors dans ce cas l pourquoi les nouveaux ne le font pas? Et pour les anciens pourquoi continuent ils avec les labels?


Les nouveaux artistes partagent dj sur le net, sinon ils ne seraient pas connus. Les maisons d'dition participent  niveler la culture selon leurs propres critres (commerciaux), c'est de l'anti-culture de fait.

Pour les anciens, soit ils ont des contrats (difficile de court-circuiter un major lorsqu'on veut tre dit dans le circuit commercial) ou y trouvent un intrt conomique. MAIS l'intrt y est depuis toujours ET POURTANT on n'a jamais avant tent d'imposer le tlchargement payant.




> Et on est oblig de respecter le choix d'un artiste lorsqu'il dcide de te vendre ou de te donner sa musique.


Argument biais : il n'est en aucun cas question de priver l'artiste de ses revenus, il en a dj et on ne s'y attaque pas. Par contre, le choix de l'artiste, comme tu dis, a t lgifr depuis longtemps, en accord mme avec les dits artistes, afin de garantir une utilisation prive gratuite des oeuvres produites, sous forme du droit  la copie prive, auquel, je te le rappelle, il est INTERDIT  l'interprte de s'opposer. Il s'agit juste ici d'une arnaque base sur l'interprtation d'un texte trop strict car ne pouvant prvoir l'volution de la technologie. Dit autrement, les artistes ont dj depuis longtemps accept qu'un particulier chez lui ne paye strictement rien pour couter de la musique.




> Mme si je trouve a bien de dcouvrir des artistes et d'ensuite d'aller acheter leurs musiques, aller  leur concert, je peux pas tre pour tlcharger quelque chose contre l'autorisation de son crateur.


Tu as le droit  la copie prive, mme si le crateur n'est pas d'accord. Je prsume que tu es aussi contre a, puisque c'est exactement le mme principe?




> En plus pour moi a veux clairement dire que ceux qui tlcharge illgalement peuvent le faire uniquement parce que certains achtent  ct


Compltement faux. Madonna a dclar publiquement qu'elle s'en "foutait" des droits sur les ventes de CD et qu'elle gagnait son argent avec les concerts et les droits drivs. Et il y en a d'autres, bien plus petits.

En fait, on a finit par inverser le raisonnement :

A l'origine, les droits n'existaient pas. En effet, on entendait un air, on le reproduisait, a coulait de source (on reproduit le feu, la roue, les instruments de musique, etc).
Les compositeurs et crateurs se sont plaints en disant "dites, si on ne trouve pas un moyen de nous payer, on n'arrivera plus  produire".
Le raisonnement n'tait pas faux.

On a donc dit "bon, on va protger la culture et crer un droit sur la proprit intellectuelle pour vous permettre d'tre correctement rmunr sur base de vos crations". On a ajout "mais videmment, dans la sphre prive, les gens continuent sans problme d'utiliser vos crations".

Ensuite, on a tendu cette proprit intellectuelle aux producteurs de supports (vinyles). Ca, c'est dj beaucoup plus discutable : on protge un instrutriel qui ne fait que commercialiser la proprit intellectuelle d'autrui en protgeant le support en plus du contenu. On a opr la mme restriction sur l'utilisation prive.

Aujourd'hui, on prtend limiter les droits des citoyens en argumentant "h, on ne peut pas "voler" une oeuvre sans le consentement de l'auteur, mme pour utilisation prive".

Heuu, on n'a pas oubli au passage que les droits ne sont pas "la juste rmunration" du travail de l'artiste, mais un mcanisme offert gnreusement par notre socit pour leur permettre de continuer  produire de la culture destine  tre accessible par tous? 

Or, maintenant, l'artiste n'a en fait plus besoin de ces droits ajouts artificiellement, a devient un "bonus" qui lui permet de s'offrir un luxe qui chappe au reste de la population. On pourrait dj se permettre de remettre en cause la lgitimit de ces droits, mais on ne l'a pas fait (le citoyen a accept de financer la richesse d'une nouvelle aristocratie).

Et maintenant, on prtend attaquer les liberts individuelles des gens sous prtexte qu'un droit qu'on a gnreusement accord sans contrepartie matrielle, qui est devenu injustifi dans la pratique, ne serait pas encore suffisant?

On va priver tout citoyen de libert pour tendre un droit qui n'a mme plus de raison d'tre?

Dsol, mais pour moi, il est temps de crier "a suffit". Et le modr que je suis dit "on veut bien continuer  vous octroyer des revenus ponctionns sur le citoyen sous forme de droits, mais arrtez d'en vouloir plus, c'est non".

C'est a, le bon point de vue sur ce qui se passe, il faut arrter de raisonner  l'envers.




> mais aprs ces gens l pensent peut-tre que les profiteurs sont les Maisons de disques et les grandes boites de production.


Auraient-ils tort?
Quand j'ai achet mon lecteur CD (tout au dbut, il n'y avait qu'une centaines de titres en CD), on m'a dit : Le CD est cher, mais c'est parce qu'on ne matrise pas la technologie : le prix va baisser ds qu'on matrisera. J'attends toujours.




> Si si mais la qualit mp3 me suffit largement.


La "qualit mp3" a ne veut strictement rien dire dans l'absolu. Le mp3 a la qualit qu'on veut qu'il aie.




> Tout en tant rgit par un abonnement illimit plutt qu'un prix  la copie.


C'est dj fait a. On paye sur les supports de masse et les providers payent aussi des taxes. Le problme est qu'il y a toujours moyen d'obtenir plus, et que a ne s'arrtera que lorsqu'on aura lgifr pour rendre le tlchargement destin  usage priv lgal.




> Et comment fait on pour rpartir le prix de l'abonnement entre les diffrents artistes? Selon la popularit?


Et comment on fait pour redistribuer la taxe perue actuellement sur tous les supports de masse vendus? Ca n'a pas sembl poser problme aux industriels de la musique, la faon de se redistribuer le rsultat des arnaques, LOL.




> Et le fait d'tre oblig de payer pour un truc que tu utilises ? T'es contre, mais c'est normal ?


Quand tu fais une copie prive, c'est dj comme a. C'est anormal plus que via tlchargement? Faudra m'expliquer la diffrence profonde en terme d'utilisation, LOL.




> Comme ceux qui dcident que pour leur petit confort, le travail des autres ne vaut rien.


Johnny n'est pas pay? Arf, alors il l'a vole, sa rsidence, LOL.




> Mais, c'est incroyable a, de justifier le vol


Amusant le terme "vol". 2 dfinitions dans le Larousse concernant "vol" dans ce sens-l :

1) "Action de soustraire frauduleusement un bien meuble  un tiers : Commettre un vol." 

Tiens, curieux, j'ai l'impression qu'aprs mon tlchargement l'auteur est toujours en possession de son oeuvre, je ne lui ai rien soustrait. Note aussi que le Larousse prend bien soin d'ajouter qu'il doit s'agir d'un bien matriel.

2) "Fait de vendre un article, un service  un prix excessif :  ce prix, c'est du vol." 

Amusant, non? On pourrait dire que le voleur n'est pas celui qu'on pense, LOL.




> l'acquisition d'un bien vendu sans le payer


La culture n'est pas un bien, c'est pourquoi on rmunre les artistes sous forme de "droits" qui sont en fait un "don" fait par la collectivit pour compenser la fait qu'ils ne produisent pas de biens  changer contre rmunration : c'est une astuce dont ils veulent maintenant absuser.




> a s'appelle la contre-faon ou le vol, selon son point de vue.


Le vol, j'ai cit ce que c'tait
La contrefaon c'est l'imitation d'un produit en vue de le faire passer pour l'original. Quand on vend une copie d'un CD dans un magasin en faisant croire que c'est l'original, c'est de la contrefaon. Lorsqu'on copie une oeuvre pour son usage personnel, ce n'est en aucun cas de la contrefaon.

Ce sont des termes lancs  contrepropos par les mdia qui dfendent les positions de la frange la plus riche de la population.




> Pour ma part, le support physique pour la musique me soule et le permire chose que je fais lorsque je reoit un CD est de le convertir et de l'oublier au fond de ma cave. Quand je regarde dans mon entourage, c'est une approche qui tend  se dvelopper.


+1
Je fais a aussi. Ds lors, la question est "pourquoi payer le support?" L'artiste, lui, a dj t pay et en plus je repaye pour stocker l'oeuvre.




> La musique ou chanson est l'uvre dont l'auteur est propritaire et dont il cde ou pas tout ou partie de ses droits  un diffuseur. Il a le droit, par ailleurs de le diffuser gratuitement sur le mdia de son choix (CD, DVD, Vinyles, K7, plate-forme de tlchargement), mais a aussi le droit de dcider d'en vivre et donc de vouloir tre rmunr.


Raisonnement biais, tu assimiles tlchargement gratuit et non rmunration de l'artiste. Or, c'est faux, et c'est prouv actuellement : on tlcharge gratuitement et pourtant les artistes sont pays.

Je remets les choses dans le bon ordre : la socit accepte de faire cadeau de droits  un artiste en change de la cration d'une oeuvre immatrielle (sans quoi l'artiste ne vend rien de concret et le public n'est pas son employeur). Ce "cadeau" semble-t-il suffisant pour permettre  l'artiste de continuer de crer, ou doit-on s'arranger pour qu'il peroive des droits supplmentaires?




> En gros tu veux dire que ce serait une bonne chose SAUF pour l'auteur ! Mais, a c'est qu'on essaie de vous expliquer depuis le dbut !


Et nous, ce qu'on te dit, c'est que l'auteur ne serait certes pas plus riche si on rendait le tlchargement lgal, mais qu'il ne serait pas non plus plus pauvre, puisque dans les faits tout se passe dj comme si c'tait lgal.




> Je suis d'accord avec ce que tu dcris. La solution n'est pas le tlchargement dans ce cas, mais le fait de ne pouvoir accder facilement et gratuitement  l'uvre pour se faire une ide. C'est vers cela que l'on devrait se diriger.


A quand la copie prive uniquement "pour se faire une ide".
Faut arrter l'hypocrisie. Si on fait a (et a existe dj) a ne va strictement rien changer  la situation actuelle.




> Des plates-formes d'coute, accessibles par tous, avec possibilit d'acheter, soit en MP3 tlcharger soit en CD (systme de commande et tout et tout) plus chers, videment, car il y a le support. L'idal serait de proposer des moyens de se construire sa compile sur un CD, avec videmment la limite de contenu. Je suis sr que ce serait possible. Mais, rien de cela ne sera possible tant que le tlchargement illgal sera possible. Et donc, il faut lutter contre.


Tout ce qui limite le droit d'utiliser une oeuvre  des fins prives, quelle qu'en soit la source, va mener immanquablement  pire que Hadopi, c'est parler pour faire du vent.

Ce qu'il faut, c'est revenir au point de dpart : l'exception pour la copie prive permettait d'couter une oeuvre en sphre prive sans payer de droits offerts par la collectivit. Partant de l qu'importe d'o vient la copie puisque ce droit n'est destin au dpart qu' ne pas faire payer le particulier?




> On trouve donc une direction commune


Pas le moins du monde.
La Fnac propose depuis longtemps l'coute partielle de titres pour se faire une ide, a n'a aucune commune mesure avec l'utilisation gratuite d'oeuvres en sphre prive, et, videmment, a ne supprimera jamais le tlchargement "classique".




> Maintenant, il faut trouver une solution pour y arriver.


C'est dj fait : Hadopi, Loppsi, et bientt Acta.
Ca ne sert  rien de se battre pour ce qui existe dj, il suffit de ne rien faire.




> Toutes ces options sont distinctes et payantes mais le produit de base, la musique reste accessible. A chacun de souscrire selon son porte monnaie et ses envies


Tu as tout compris.
Mme les botes amricaines ont compris a.




> Heu j'mets quand mme un doute si un jour on dit "c'est bon vous pouvez tlcharger sans risques" que les revenus des artistes ne vont pas chuter (pour certains tu vas me dire a ne serait pas trs grave.


Commence par m'expliquer dj en quoi il y a un risque aujourd'hui  tlcharger ( part pour un Franais)? LOL.
Le risque est nul, et donc la situation est dj celle du tlchargement gratuit, sauf que la lglislation n'a pas act que c'est le cas.

Il y a un "truc" qui permet aux producteurs (ce sont eux qui pleurent, pas les artistes, sauf quelques dj nantis) de continuer  se faire du bl : le tlchargement payant scuris avec service, genre :

- On autorise le tlchargement gratuit
- On propose une "centrale de tlchargement" en plus, o par exemple pour 1 cent le titre on offre la garantie que le titre est bien converti, en bonne qualit, et fourni avec une bande passante correcte. Il y aurait beaucoup de clients, par facilit (la facilit, a a un prix).

Bref, on concurrence le gratuit avec du payant, c'est la loi de l'offre et de la demande. Et c'est dj ce qui se passe avec les logiciels, et force est de constater que le gratuit ne tue pas le payant, il est complmentaire.

Encore faudrait-il que les producteurs ne "trichent" pas. Parce qu'on s'est plaint du tlchargement "illgal", mais personne n'a fait remarquer que les producteurs inondaient le net de mp3 endommags volontairement, bien que cette pratique aie t dclare illgale  plusieurs reprises par la juridiction d'autres pays.

L'utilisation  des fins prives d'une oeuvre multimdia doit demeurer gratuite, peu importe comment on a obtenu la copie (gratuit, c'est gratuit).

Partant de l, soit on estime que les intervenants gagnent toujours assez (et les faits prouvent que oui), soit on estime que non, et on ajoute des droits  (on vient d'en ajouter un, sur les mmoires de masse) ou on augmente ceux existants. Ca me semble simple et logique.

Mais en aucun cas on ne s'attaque aux liberts individuelles des gens.

Supprimer les liberts pour promouvoir la culture, a me semble une dmarche hautement sujette  caution, et mme irraliste : sans liberts,  quoi sert la culture?

A+
Claude

----------


## Marc_27

> Le forfait "illimit" c'est un peu comme la licence globale, comment fait-on pour dterminer la part de revenu de chaque artiste?
> 
> Prenons deux exmples avec un abonnement  20
> 
> - Une personne tlcharge 2 titres, il paye donc 10 par titre.
> 
> - Une personne tlcharge 10 titres, il paye 2 par titre.  
> 
> 
> Dans l'absolu si c'est vraiment illimit plus on tlcharge de chansons, moins les artistes sont pays... Sans compter la commission de la plateforme.



A mon avis il serait plutt:

Ils ont X pour les artistes (total des abbonements moins les autres couts).
Aprs ils font la partage de ce total par raport  la quantit de tlchargements, je crois qui a soit plus juste...

----------


## Marc_27

> Ben, fait le compte toi mme... 1 pour 50 chansons... a fait 2cts par chanson, auxquels il faut ter les taxes, et les impots. 
> Va falloir en vendre des chansons pour qu'un artiste arrive  se faire le smic.
> Sans compter les charges, et en comptant le smic  1000, a fait 50000 chansons par mois pour gagner le smic ! 
> 
> Papa, Papa, j'veux faire chanteur...
> Va pointer  Ple emploi, tu gagneras plus !


Faites les comptes:
1 entr de cinma=10 (UGC)
Alors ils proposent des Abbonements illimits  19,80

Tu trouves vraiment que avec des abbonements on peut calculer les prix comme a? C'est plus comme j'ai dit  *maxwell302*:

Le cout d'une chanson va tre proportionel au montant total des abbonements et ses tlchargements.

----------


## maxwell302

> A mon avis il serait plutt:
> 
> Ils ont X pour les artistes (total des abbonements moins les autres couts).
> Aprs ils font la partage de ce total par raport  la quantit de tlchargements, je crois qui a soit plus juste...


Plus juste pour l'artiste, mais du coup moins pour le client:

Si je tlcharge 2 chansons avec mon abonnement, je paye l'artiste avec mon abonnement c'est vrai. Mais je paye aussi les autres artiste avec le reste !  :8O: 

J'avoue que je n'ai pas trop envie de payer pour quelque chose que je n'ai pas envie d'acheter . (La dernire bouse des dchets de telle tl ralit musicale par exemple, ou le dernier Lara Fabian, c'est selon  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## Mdinoc

Si personne n'achte Lara Fabian, Lara Fabian ne sera pas entretenue.

Les tlchargements seront donc comme des votes.

----------


## maxwell302

> Si personne n'achte Lara Fabian, Lara Fabian ne sera pas entretenue.
> 
> Les tlchargements seront donc comme des votes.


C'est clair, mais le problme avec le vote, c'est qu'on est pas forcment d'accord. (Cf 2007  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## Marc_27

> Plus juste pour l'artiste, mais du coup moins pour le client:
> 
> Si je tlcharge 2 chansons avec mon abonnement, je paye l'artiste avec mon abonnement c'est vrai. Mais je paye aussi les autres artiste avec le reste ! 
> 
> J'avoue que je n'ai pas trop envie de payer pour quelque chose que je n'ai pas envie d'acheter . (La dernire bouse des dchets de telle tl ralit musicale par exemple, ou le dernier Lara Fabian, c'est selon )


Mais c'est l'ide de l'abbonement. Pour toi, il ne va faire aucune diffrence pratique. En, plus tu pourras toujours ne pas s'abboner et payer par titre, comme aujourd'hui.

----------


## ClaudeBg

> Plus juste pour l'artiste, mais du coup moins pour le client:
> 
> Si je tlcharge 2 chansons avec mon abonnement, je paye l'artiste avec mon abonnement c'est vrai. Mais je paye aussi les autres artiste avec le reste !


Tout le monde paye dj.
Regardez la presse "people" pour voir comment vivent les artistes, et demandez-vous s'il est ncessaire de les payer plus? Il n'y a pas moyen de mieux dpenser l'argent public?

A+
Claude

----------


## maxwell302

> Tout le monde paye dj.
> Regardez la presse "people" pour voir comment vivent les artistes, et demandez-vous s'il est ncessaire de les payer plus? Il n'y a pas moyen de mieux dpenser l'argent public?
> 
> A+
> Claude


Je pense que tu englobe un peu trop de monde dans le terme "artiste". 
Il y'en a mme qui ne mritent pas de s'appeler comme a  ::): 

Les artiste qui ne sont pas dans Voici de manire gnrale, ne roulent pas sur l'or, et mritent bien plus le respect.

----------


## kienono

Bonjour,

c'est ma premire intervention sur le forum mais j'aimerais quand mme m'exprimer dans cette discussion. 

Il y a vraiment des propos que j'ai vraiment du mal  imaginer dans la bouche de "professionnels en informatique". Il serait trop long de citer tous les passages mais en voici un que je trouve reprsentatif (il y en a galement pas mal de Marc_27 dans le mme genre):




> L'utilisation  des fins prives d'une oeuvre multimdia doit demeurer gratuite, peu importe comment on a obtenu la copie (gratuit, c'est gratuit).


Dsol mais je ne vois pas en quoi profiter d'une oeuvre multimdia (ou plutt dans ce discours de toutes les oeuvres), mme  des fins prives, DOIT tre gratuit. A la base, l'oeuvre en elle mme n'est pas gratuite (sauf si son auteur dcide de la fournir gratuitement). Et si elle n'est pas vendue pour un usage prive, pour quelle usage l'est elle (je laisse de ct les versions destines  la location, qui ont un tout autre prix)?

Dire "c'est pour un usage priv" = "a doit tre gratuit", c'est surtout se trouver une jolie excuse pour justifier de contourner le mode de diffusion que l'auteur de l'oeuvre a choisit (et au passage pitiner allgrement le travail qu'il a fourni pour crer cette oeuvre). Que des producteurs, diteurs ou distributeurs prennent leur part au passage, c'est un tout autre problme. L'artiste peut tout  fait tre auto-produit et trouver son propre canal de distribution.

Autant je ne suis absolument pas pour des mesures de filtrage et de contrle du type HADOPI, autant justifier le tlchargement illgal, voire y trouver une lgitimit, c'est mettre en pril la production de tout contenu. Et l, a concerne tout ce qui est dmatrialis: musique, film, jeux, logiciel ... et l on revient  notre "forum des professionnels en informatique". En tant que dveloppeur professionnel (employ ou freelance), qu'est ce que vous diriez si on vous disait que puisque ce que vous produisez n'a pas d'existence matriel, qu'il n'y pas d'original, le logiciel que vous fournissez  un client, ce client dcide de le distribuer gratuitement sur le net, et au passage outrepasse les conditions d'utilisation contractuelles?

Parce que le problme est l avec le tlchargement/partage/diffusion illgal. Lorsqu'on achte un album, un DVD ou un logiciel, on achte pas uniquement le droit d'couter, voir ou utiliser cette oeuvre multimdia, on accepte galement des conditions d'utilisations et en rendant cette oeuvre disponible gratuitement  n'importe qui (pas un membre de sa famille, pas un ami, mme pas un ami d'un ami), on outrepasse ces conditions. Mme sans tre a l'origine de la diffusion, en participant  ce processus de partage et de diffusion de ces copies illgales, je vois pas o on est dans son bon droit. Ok, y a pas forcement moyen d'identifier chez un utilisateur si tel ou tel fichier est une copie prive lgale ou une copie illgale. Mais a ne justifie pas ces pratiques. Si vous tlchargez en toute connaissance de cause des contenus dont vous savez pertinemment qu'ils n'entrent pas dans le cadre de la copie prive (cercle familial), ayez au moins l'honntet de dire que c'est parce que vous ne voulez pas payer pour et pas que c'est votre DROIT.

Ensuite, concernant les ides de licence globale et de lgalisation du tlchargement sans aucune limitation (au sens o n'importe qui peut partager n'importe quel fichier  :8O: ), je suis vraiment pas sr que ce soit vraiment des solutions viables. Autant les majors se feront moins de pognon (les mchants  ::aie:: ), autant vous pouvez me dire comment un groupe qui dbute, un petit studio de jeux video ou un dveloppeur indpendant peut vivre dans ce systme? Combien de temps on peut vivre avec une fraction d'un abonnement? Comment on peut monter un budget et valuer ses disponibilits financires avec un systme pareil? 

Et encore, l c'est que pour la licence globale. Si on lgalise toute forme de tlchargement, vous pouvez tre srs que les mdias vont couvrir largement l'vnement et s'il reste quelques pauvres pommes pour continuer  payer leurs CD, DVD, jeux, logiciels, on peut tre sr que ceux qui avaient peur de tlcharger (parce que c'tait illgal) vont plus se gner pour le faire ou pour se faire expliquer comment. Et l je doute que les producteurs/crateurs de contenus multimdia arrivent  s'en sortir. Pour ceux qui vont me sortir ici l'exemple des logiciels dispos en version gratuite et payante (les antivirus) qui continuent de se vendre actuellement, il ne faut pas oublier que la version payante a souvent des fonctions supplmentaires et/ou un meilleur support. Et si le tlchargement n'est plus "limit", pourquoi s'embter  tlcharger la version gratuite? autant prendre la version premium, a change rien, les 2 sont "gratuits"  ::roll::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Oui, c'est sr que se farcir des lois liberticides pour lutter contre un phnomne mondial que les gens trouvent logique, c'est la faute du citoyen franais.


_Dj, une remarque. Tes posts sont longs, relativement bien crits, mais parfaitement indigestes car l'auteur n'est pas indiqu dans les citations._

Pas du citoyen franais en gnral, de ceux qui ne respecte les lois, c'est diffrent. 
C'est comme les limitations de vitesse. 




> A raisonner comme a, on peut aussi dcrter la perquisition lgale sans motif chez tout citoyen : ce sera la faute aux criminels franais, faut se remettre en question.


A raisonner comme a, c'est mieux, je suppose. Tu prfres caricaturer que raisonner. 




> Et ce qui empche le tlchargement d'tre assimil  de la copie prive, c'est un simple raisonnement technique. La copie prive est cense permettre  tout un chacun d'utiliser des oeuvres multimdia chez lui sans payer de droits : c'est l'esprit de la loi originale.





> L'article L. 122-5 du Code de Proprit Intellectuelle (CPI) prvoit que lorsqu'une uvre  t divulgue, son auteur ne peut en interdire les copies ou reproductions "*strictement rserves  l'usage du copiste* [c'est--dire, en principe, celui qui effectue la reproduction] et *non destines  une utilisation collective*". Cette disposition est reprise par l'article 211-3 du mme code pour les artistes-interprtes et les producteurs de phonogrammes et de vidogrammes. En vertu de cette exception, il est possible  tout un chacun par exemple de copier un film sur une cassette vido, un CD audio sur son disque dur, *permettant  l'acqureur lgitime de jouir de l'uvre comme il l'entend dans un cadre strictement personnel ou familial*.


a c'est la loi, d'accord ? Donc, j'aimerais que tu me dises o dans ce texte, on dit que la "copie prive" peut-tre mise  disposition de tout le monde, ce qu'est le Web ! 
Je pense que tu lis la loi, mais que tu linterprtes en fonction de tes souhaits et non de manire objective !




> Partant de l, je vois mal au nom de quel raisonnement on pourrait couter une oeuvre copie si on l'a copie  partir d'un prt alors qu'on ne pourrait pas  partir d'un tlchargement: la raison est simplement argumentaire : il est impossible de mettre une oeuvre originale en ligne, on doit d'abord la numriser. Moralit, en envoyant une oeuvre  quelqu'un par internet, ce dernier effectuerait la copie d'une copie, et donc la premire copie ne serait plus utilise  des fins prives, puisque prte.


Tu vois c'est l que ton raisonnement s'croule !
Car une copie d'une copie n'est pas plus illgale que la copie de l'original, si cela reste dans le cadre priv dfini par la loi !




> On continue dans le dlire total avec l'interdiction de contourner un mcanisme de copie prsent sur un CD.
> Donc :
> 
> - J'achte un CD protg, et vu que je ne peux plus contourner ces mcanismes de protection, il m'est impossible d'en faire une copie  usage priv.


L pour le coup, tu as raison. 





> Moyennant quoi, on est contraint de traquer toute opration d'change d'informations entre particuliers car on ne peut punir qu'en cas de flagrant dlit. Et a, a implique une surveillance totale du net, et pas seulement du net, du citoyen aussi.


J'ai toujours dit que j'tais contre HADOPI, ce qui ne m'empche pas d'tre contre le tlchargement illgal.




> Je dis que tout ce cirque est justement bas sur a, et que je vois mal la diffrence pour un auteur que j'coute chez moi un mp3 que j'ai fait sur base d'un CD qu'on m'a prt ou que j'coute un mp3 que mon pote m'a directement copi  partir de son lecteur mp3 : le rsultat est le mme pour lui et pour moi, c'est de l'argumentation "argumentaire". Surtout que je vois mal en cas de procs, comment on prouvera l'origine "frauduleuse" de mon mp3. Tout a est absurde.


L encore tu as raison, mais pas dans le sens que tu crois.
La copie du CD que l'on t'as prt ou que tu as emprunt  la mdiathque est tout aussi illgale que la copie du MP3 que ton pote te copie depuis son lecteur MP3.
La copie prive est restreint  la famille ! Cf texte de loi ci-dessus !




> L'utilisation de culture en priv doit tre gratuite, le lgislateur l'a compris depuis longtemps avec le droit  la copie prive.


Et c'est pour cela que le tlchargement d'uvre sans l'accord des dtenteurs des droits (rsum par tlchargement illgal) est interdit.
Comme je l'ai dit dans un post prcdent, pour que le tlchargement soit lgal il faudrait que la copie ait t mise  disposition par un membre de la famille. 





> Donc, c'est  cause de soi-disant "dlinquants" que l'intgralit des citoyens sera puni. Et toi tu trouves que c'est logique et causal.


Ben, oui. Que ces dlinquants soi des pdophiles ou des tlchargeurs illgaux revient au mme pour HADOPI. C'est pas moi qui est fait la loi.




> Ben, j'ai dj entendu ce discours... Voyons voir.....
> Ah oui, c'est lorsqu'on fusillait des civils durant la guerre parce que des rsistants avaient fait sauter des rails de chemin de fer.
> Le coupable, c'tait le rsistant, pas le SS, pas vrai?


Ces exemples ne te servent pas. Si tu n'es pas capables de faire la diffrence entre un temps de guerre et un temps de paix, je ne peux rien pour toi.



> Aucun : tu as le droit  tre rmunr si tu le veux. Si tu dveloppes pour un patron, je doute cependant que tes enfants touchent des droits sur le code que tu auras produit.


Le problme est assez diffrent, dans la mesure ou, par contrat, tu cdes les droits sur ton travail  ton patron. Et c'est donc lui qui touche de l'argent, et ce  chaque fois qu'il vend ton travail, et non pas une seule fois. Et si la boite est rachete 50 ans plus tard, les nouveaux patrons peuvent revendre ton travail encore et encore.




> Les intervenants qu'on cherche  dfendre sont dj grassement pays par toute une srie de mcanismes purement artificiels (consentis par les citoyens uniquement pour que les auteurs ne se retrouvent pas sur la paille et continuent de produire). Partant de l, le citoyen que je suis trouve avoir dj assez contribu  leur richesse, et je ne vais pas me priver de liberts supplmentaires pour que des gens qui sont dj 1000 fois plus riches que moi le deviennent encore d'avantage.


On vient de trouver le nouveau ARLETTE !  ::ccool:: 





> Tout le monde paye dj.
> Regardez la presse "people" pour voir comment vivent les artistes, et demandez-vous s'il est ncessaire de les payer plus? Il n'y a pas moyen de mieux dpenser l'argent public?


bis rptita placent !  ::roll::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> J'achte un CD protg, et vu que je ne peux plus contourner ces mcanismes de protection, il m'est impossible d'en faire une copie  usage priv.


Voici pour info ce que dit la jurisprudence sur le sujet:




> La Cour suprme a effectivement considr,  vu les articles L 122-5 et L 211-3 du CPI, interprts  la lumire des dispositions de la directive 2001/29/CE du 22 mai 2001 sur l'harmonisation de certains aspects du droit d'auteur et des droits voisins dans la socit de l'information, ensemble l'article 9-2 de la Convention de Berne , *que l'exception de copie prive ne peut faire obstacle  l'insertion de mesures techniques de protection dans les supports sur lesquels est reproduite une oeuvre protge*, lorsque celle-ci aurait pour effet de porter atteinte  l'exploitation normale de l'oeuvre,  laquelle doit s'apprcier en tenant compte de l'incidence conomique qu'une telle copie peut avoir dans le contexte de l'environnement numrique  (Cass. 1e civ. 28-2-2006 n 363 : JCP G 2006 II n 10084 note A. Lucas).


En clair, si l'diteur se rend compte que le fait de sortir une uvre non protge porte atteinte  son retour sur investissement, il peut ne pas accorder au particulier l'exception de la copie prive.

On notera que la dcision date de 2006, pr-datant HADOPI (et mme l'lection de NS).

----------


## Marco46

> Voici pour info ce que dit la jurisprudence sur le sujet:
> 
> 
> En clair, si l'diteur se rend compte que le fait de sortir une uvre non protge porte atteinte  son retour sur investissement, il peut ne pas accorder au particulier l'exception de la copie prive.
> 
> On notera que la dcision date de 2006, pr-datant HADOPI (et mme l'lection de NS).


Ce qui est une honte.

----------


## zouuc

Trs intressante comme info *grafikm_fr* merci.

Moi je me pose une question du coup, car ce que j'ai compris c'est que : 
Le consommateur est dans son droit de copier son CD ( titre priv) si celui-ci n'est pas protg et que a ne nuit pas  son retour sur investissement.
C'est bien (compltement honteux je trouve) beau mais comment pouvons nous savoir a, nous consommateurs ? On ne connait pas tous les paramtres de vente du CD etc etc !? 
Si je veux transfrer les musiques sur mon PC pour ne pas abimer le CD, je peux donc tre punis par la dite loi ?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> C'est bien (compltement honteux je trouve) beau mais comment pouvons nous savoir a, nous consommateurs ? On ne connait pas tous les paramtres de vente du CD etc etc !?


Ben de facto a veut dire sur le principe que si ton CD/DVD est protg, tu ne peux exercer ton exception de copie prive.




> Si je veux transfrer les musiques sur mon PC pour ne pas abimer le CD, je peux donc tre punis par la dite loi ?


En thorie, oui (edit: si le CD/DVD est proteg). En pratique, c'est un peu compliqu.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

> Ben de facto a veut dire sur le principe que si ton CD/DVD est protg, tu ne peux exercer ton exception de copie prive.


Pendant des annes je me suis fait des compil's sur K7 des vinyles que j'achetais, pour pouvoir les couter en voiture.
Et maintenant on ne peut plus ?  ::massacre:: 
Tu m'tonnes qu'il y en ait qui se mettent  bidouiller pour pouvoir outrepasser ces protections honteuses et scandaleuses.

Et de bidouiller une protection  tlcharger  donf' sur la mule, il n'y a qu'un pas...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Si je veux transfrer les musiques sur mon PC pour ne pas abimer le CD, je peux donc tre punis par la dite loi ?


Je dirais non, puisque, en thorie il faudrait que la copie ait une incidence conomique. Donc, si je fais une copie pour usage priv, il n'y a pas d'incidence conomique, et donc je ne tombe pas sous la loi !
Par contre, si met  disposition d'autrui cette copie, l il y a incidence conomique et donc poursuite possible !

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Pendant des annes je me suis fait des compil's sur K7 des vinyles que j'achetais, pour pouvoir les couter en voiture.
> Et maintenant on ne peut plus ?


Non, c'est pas a.  :;): 
Tu peux toujours faire une copie prive de n'importe quelle uvre, du moment qu'elle n'est pas protge. Donc si tu as un CD audio non protg, voire une cassette ou un vinyl, tu peux parfaitement exercer ton droit  la copie prive. Par contre si ton CD/DVD est dot d'un mcanisme de protection, tu n'as pas le droit de contourner ledit mcanisme pour faire une copie prive.

Aprs, il faut garder en tte que la dcision cite remonte  2006 et que la loi n 2009-1311 du 28 octobre 2009 relative  la protection pnale de la proprit littraire et artistique sur internet (petit nom de HADOPI 2) a apport un certain nombre de clarifications, notamment que:




> Les diteurs et les distributeurs de services de tlvision ne peuvent recourir  des mesures techniques qui auraient pour effet de priver le public du bnfice de l'exception pour copie prive, y compris sur un support et dans un format numrique


Mais le plus truculent, c'est a:




> Au titre de sa mission de rgulation et de veille dans les domaines des mesures techniques de protection et d'identification des oeuvres et des objets protgs par le droit d'auteur ou par les droits voisins, la Haute Autorit exerce les fonctions suivantes [...] Elle veille  ce que la mise en oeuvre des mesures techniques de protection n'ait pas pour effet de priver les bnficiaires des exceptions dfinies aux 2, e du 3 [...] de l'article L. 122-5 ;


Et le points 2 de l'article L122-5, c'est... "Les copies ou reproductions strictement rserves  l'usage priv du copiste et non destines  une utilisation collective", donc la copie prive...

Donc pour le moment, on a une jurisprudence antrieure en contradiction avec la loi HADOPI (qui pour le coup, *protge* le droit  la copie prive).  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> Donc pour le moment, on a une jurisprudence antrieure en contradiction avec la loi HADOPI (qui pour le coup, *protge* le droit  la copie prive).


Ouaip, donc en gros c'est un grand n'importe quoi et un foutoir total.

Une des gamines de ma chrie a eu un CD pour son anniv' (avec un logo "Copy Protected" ou qqchse comme a), et donc on n'a pas le droit de le transfrer sur son baladeur pour qu'elle puisse l'couter en voiture, c'est bien a ?
Ben j'vais m'gner, tiens !
Un coup de Freerip et zou !, dans le baladeur,  ::ccool:: 

Ils sont nuls, mon Dieu ce qu'ils peuvent tre nuls, c'est grave !  ::cry::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Ils sont nuls, mon Dieu ce qu'ils peuvent tre nuls, c'est grave !


Bienvenue dans le monde merveilleux du droit  ::aie:: 

Plus srieusement, avec la loi Hadopi qui finalement tendrait  confirmer l'exception de copie prive, je pense que tu n'as pas de soucis  te faire pour le moment, sauf si une cour nous sort une dcision contraire, et encore... (on est pas en droit anglo-saxon heureusement).

----------


## Mdinoc

@Jipt: Fais gaffe qu'il ne t'installe pas un rootkit!

----------


## zouuc

a  l'air plutt mal foutu quand mme ^^
Des lois qui peuvent se contredire parfois. Des lois (idiotes) inapplicables. Par exemple le fais de ne pas pouvoir faire une copie priv d'un bien non protg si et seulement si a influe sur l'conomie de celui-ci. Voil le foutoir  :8O: 

[HS]



> (on est pas en droit anglo-saxon heureusement).


J'ai vu en cours de droit qu'en Angleterre si tu te rate dans ta tentative de suicide tu es poursuivis car c'est interdit par la loi l bas  ::lol:: 
[/HS]

Bref, c'est bien beau de faire des lois, mais autant en faire des applicables et quitables.

----------


## Lyche

Tu sais en France, quand tu perds le contrle de ta voiture et que tu la casses (sur la voie publique) sans impliquer personne, il est prfrable que tu partes puisque les flics peuvent te mettre un bonne amande pour "non contrle de ton vhicule". C'est pas plus volu comme loi..

----------


## Marco46

> Bienvenue dans le monde merveilleux du droit 
> 
> Plus srieusement, avec la loi Hadopi qui finalement tendrait  confirmer l'exception de copie prive, je pense que tu n'as pas de soucis  te faire pour le moment, sauf si une cour nous sort une dcision contraire, et encore... (on est pas en droit anglo-saxon heureusement).


La HADOPI a annul ce qui tait prsent dans la DADVSI sur les mesures de contournement des DRM ?

----------


## zouuc

> Tu sais en France, quand tu perds le contrle de ta voiture et que tu la casses (sur la voie publique) sans impliquer personne, il est prfrable que tu partes puisque les flics peuvent te mettre un bonne amande pour "non contrle de ton vhicule". C'est pas plus volu comme loi..


C'est vrai que c'est stupide aussi. Mais n'y a t-il pas un moyen par lequel tu pourrais justifier que le probleme pourrait venir du vhicule et non du conducteur ?
Par contre si c'est le conducteur qui perd le contrle parce qu'il est bourr et / ou qu'il conduit  toute berzingue sur la voie publique je comprend qu'il se prenne une amende et plus.

----------


## Jidefix

> C'est vrai que c'est stupide aussi. Mais n'y a t-il pas un moyen par lequel tu pourrais justifier que le probleme pourrait venir du vhicule et non du conducteur ?


A mon avis tu auras besoin d'un dossier en bton parce que statistiquement tu passeras plutt pour le mec de mauvaise foi...  :;):

----------


## Lyche

Mme pour un clatement de pneu, si tu perds le contrle de la voiture, tu prend ta prune :/ il doit bien y avoir des cas pour se ddouaner, mais je les connais pas  ::aie::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> La HADOPI a annul ce qui tait prsent dans la DADVSI sur les mesures de contournement des DRM ?


C'est un peu compliqu, mais voici mon analyse,  prendre avec des pincettes...

La loi HADOPI a modifi l'article L331-6 du CPI comme suit:




> Le bnfice de l'exception pour copie prive et des exceptions mentionnes au 2 de l'article L. 331-31 est garanti par les dispositions des articles L. 331-7  L. 331-10, L. 331-33  L. 331-35 et L. 331-37.


Sachant que le point 2 du L 331-31 nous renvoie  l'article L122-5 qui n'est autre que la copie prive.

Dans la version de la loi DAVDSI, l'article L331-6 avait une allure totalement diffrente et semblait se centrer beaucoup plus sur "entraner dans l'utilisation d'une uvre des limitations supplmentaires", sans mentionner la copie prive:




> L'Autorit de rgulation des mesures techniques vise  l'article L. 331-17 veille  ce que les mesures techniques vises  l'article L. 331-5 n'aient pas pour consquence, du fait de leur incompatibilit mutuelle ou de leur incapacit d'interoprer, d'entraner dans l'utilisation d'une oeuvre des limitations supplmentaires et indpendantes de celles expressment dcides par le titulaire d'un droit d'auteur sur une oeuvre autre qu'un logiciel ou par le titulaire d'un droit voisin sur une interprtation, un phonogramme, un vidogramme ou un programme.


On notera que la version DADVSI laissait une "chappatoire"  un diteur en mentionnant des limitations "expressment dcides par le titulaire d'un droit voisin".

On notera galement que la loi HADOPI modifie l'article suivant (L331-7) en le transformant en:




> Les titulaires de droits qui recourent aux mesures techniques de protection dfinies  l'article L. 331-5 peuvent leur assigner pour objectif de *limiter le nombre de copies*. Ils prennent cependant les dispositions utiles pour que leur mise en oeuvre *ne prive pas les bnficiaires des exceptions vises au 2 de l'article L. 331-31* de leur exercice effectif.


Sachant, encore une fois que le 2 du L331-31 renvoie notamment  la copie prive (mais pas que).

J'ai donc envie de dire que la loi Hadopi clarifie ce qu'on a le droit de faire ou ne pas faire dans une protection digitale.

Par contre, l o a devient hilarant (ou pas) c'est que HADOPI n'a pas touch le fameux article L335-3-1 introduit par la loi DADVSI




> Est puni de 3 750 euros d'amende le fait de porter atteinte sciemment,  des fins autres que la recherche,  une mesure technique efficace telle que dfinie  l'article L. 331-5, afin d'altrer la protection d'une oeuvre [...] lorsque cette atteinte est ralise par d'autres moyens que l'utilisation d'une application technologique, d'un dispositif ou d'un composant existant mentionn au II.
> 
> II. Est puni de six mois d'emprisonnement et de 30 000 euros d'amende le fait de procurer ou proposer sciemment  autrui, directement ou indirectement, des moyens conus ou spcialement adapts pour porter atteinte  une mesure technique efficace telle que dfinie  l'article L. 331-5


Sachant que d'un autre cot, notre cher article L331-5, dans les deux versions (2006 et 2009), mentionne que:

"Les mesures techniques ne peuvent s'opposer au *libre usage de l'uvre ou de l'objet protg dans les limites des droits prvus par le prsent code*, ainsi que de ceux accords par les dtenteurs de droits. "

Et l, on a clairement une lgre contradiction  ::aie:: 
Si j'avais  parier, je dirais que la loi HADOPI a omis de modifier l'article L. 335-3-1 dans le mme sens que le reste.

Parce que bon, la loi DADVSI est avant tout la transposition de la directive Europenne correspondante, et HADOPI une lgislation nationale...

Pour finir, si j'tais  la place d'une association (de consommateur par exemple), je porterais plainte contre un diteur au hasard en pointant du doigt cette contradiction et voir le rsultat au tribunal.  ::aie::

----------


## Rayek

> Envoy par L335-3-1
> Est puni de 3 750 euros d'amende le fait de porter atteinte sciemment,  des fins autres que la recherche,  une mesure technique efficace telle que dfinie  l'article L. 331-5, afin d'altrer la protection d'une oeuvre [...] lorsque cette atteinte est ralise par d'autres moyens que l'utilisation d'une application technologique, d'un dispositif ou d'un composant existant mentionn au II.
> 
> II. Est puni de six mois d'emprisonnement et de 30 000 euros d'amende le fait de procurer ou proposer sciemment  autrui, directement ou indirectement, des moyens conus ou spcialement adapts pour porter atteinte  une mesure technique efficace telle que dfinie  l'article L. 331-5


Donc un logiciel comme VLC devrait tre interdit et l'auteur devrait prendre 6 mois de prison et 30 000  d'amende.
Je ne sais plus o, il y avait eu un article indiquant que pour lire certain DVD, VCL tait oblig de contourner ces protections car non divulgues ou qu'elles taient bugges (quasi aucun platine n'arrivait  les lire)

Sinon petite question, vu qu'il faut avoir l'original pour faire une copie prive d'une "uvre", qu'en est il de la TV avec les missions/Films/Sries/etc enregistrs et conservs ?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Sinon petite question, vu qu'il faut avoir l'original pour faire une copie prive d'une "uvre", qu'en est il de la TV avec les missions/Films/Sries/etc enregistrs et conservs ?


Il y a un article rien que pour a  ::P: 




> Les diteurs et les distributeurs de services de tlvision ne peuvent recourir  des mesures techniques qui auraient pour effet de priver le public du bnfice de l'exception pour copie prive, y compris sur un support et dans un format numrique, dans les conditions mentionnes au 2 de l'article L. 122-5 et au 2 de l'article L. 211-3.


Sachant que les 2 articles en rfrence parlent de "reproductions strictement rserves  l'usage priv de la personne qui les ralise et non destines  une utilisation collective."

Pour les DVD protgs par contre, on retombe dans le problme prcdent  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> @Jipt: Fais gaffe qu'il ne t'installe pas un rootkit!


 la manire du machin de Sony, il y a qq annes ? a existe encore, ces trucs ?
Ah la la...

----------


## ClaudeBg

Je ne vais pas encore rpondre  tout, ceux qui posent les questions ne lisent pas les rponses. On ressort des arguments auxquels on a dj rpondu au moins 5 fois : c'est destin  pourrir le dbat?

On retrouve sans arrt, chez les partisans de la dfense des privilges des artistes, le paradoxe suivant :




> Autant je ne suis absolument pas pour des mesures de filtrage et de contrle du type HADOPI, autant justifier le tlchargement illgal, voire y trouver une lgitimit, c'est mettre en pril la production de tout contenu


J'ai dit ce que je proposais, et d'autres aussi, et la situation actuelle montre que c'est tout sauf irraliste et prjudiciable d'autoriser le tlchargement (surtout que la France ne va pas changer la donne mondiale, elle ne fera que s'exclure du net et devenir un symbole d'tat totalitaire  la place de la Chine, qui, elle, volue dans le sens diamtralement oppos).

Alors, moi, j'aimerais qu'une fois pour toute on arrte d'tre hypocrite, et que ceux qui prtendent dtester Hadopi ainsi que le tlchargement "illgal" rpondent  cette question toute simple :

- Comment voulez-vous vous y prendre pour maintenir l'illgalit du tlchargement entre particuliers SANS crer de lois comme Hadopi?

Vous allez faire jurer chaque internaute sur l'honneur qu'il ne tlchargera pas?

Vous allez compter sur la collaboration volontaire de gens qui sont contre les principes que vous dfendez?

Vous dsirez conserver un systme hypocrite qui fait qu'on ne peut pas tlcharger mais que personne ne vous l'interdit en pratique? Pas vu pas pris?

J'attends une rponse concrte, parce que a fait 60 pages qu'on rpte la mme chose. Vous prenez parti pour une "solution" que vous ne donnez mme pas de faon concrte, votre argumentation se limitant  tre  la fois contre le tlchargement et contre les mesures visant  rprimer les "infractions" que vous voulez voire disparatre. J'appelle a "un double langage".

Si on bloque les tlchargement internet, lorsque le Franais, plutt que de tlcharger, s'changera des titres de main  main (comme  l'poque informatique pr-internet), ce qui va immanquablement arriver, vous mettrez quoi en place comme mesure? La fouille systmatique des passants et des vhicules? L'assimilation du transport d'une cl USB  un port d'arme prohib?

Lorsqu'on va s'apercevoir que les gens ne tlchargent plus vraiment par p2p, mais utilisent des serveurs comme Megaupload ou rapidshare, vous ferez quoi? Vous validerez ACTA et mettrez en place une surveillance complte d'internet et une navigation limite  la chinoise?

Lorsque le Franais ne pourra plus tlcharger, et risquera une amende svre, pensez-vous qu'il payera encore un abonnement internet illimit? Voire un abonnement tout court (peur que les enfants tlchargent)? Quand le Franais se dconnectera, vous pensez que ce sera profitable aux emplois franais et aux industriels franais? Vous prfrez dfendre les actionnaires de Sony quitte  saborder vos fournisseurs d'emplois directs??? A mon avis, vous tes plus "altruistes" que les japonais et les amricains, flicitations, LOL.

Vous tes prts  remettre en cause vos liberts les plus primordiales pour dfendre les gens qui protestent actuellement contre le tlchargement. Or, vous avez bien regard qui proteste? A quand la ptition pour le retour  Germinal (ben oui, l'industrie allait mieux: plus de bnfices aux patrons, moins de grves, moins de taxes) : bon, l'industrialisation se faisait au dtriment des gens, mais quelle importance?

Sinon, ces gens qui semblent trouver "normal" de payer pour utiliser une oeuvre en priv, oublient que :

- L'utilisation prive a dj fait l'objet d'accord par le pass avec les artistes, et que c'est pour a qu'on a instaur la copie  usage prive. Ces "censeurs" de service vont mme maintenant dans leurs arguments jusqu' trouver illgitime la copie prive, le comble. 

- En plus de cet accord, et spcifiquement d  l'apparition du net, on a *ajout* une rmunration supplmentaire des dits artistes en ponctionnant une taxe sur toute mmoire de masse vendue. Dit autrement : je paye lorsque je tlcharge du gratuit (le comble) et je paye une redevance  Johnny pour pouvoir stocker mes propres documents sur mon propre disque dur (ben oui, faut tre solidaire, pas vrai?). Johnny, il me paye, moi, pour que je puisse continuer  produire du gratuit  destination des moins nantis? Je n'ai pas l'impression. Je vaux moins que lui? Bref, on aurait accept une taxe supplmentaire destine aux interprtes sans aucune contrepartie de leur part et sans baisser leurs revendications. Or ctait cens mettre fin aux dbats sur ce sujet en trouvant dj une "juste" compensation (compensation de quoi, on se le demande, mais soit...)

- Ces "dfenseurs" d'une "juste rmunration" montent au crneau pour dfendre les intrts des interprtes (mais surtout des producteurs, immenses multinationales crasant les liberts individuelles sans vergogne, comme Sony), mais de nouveau donnent dans l'litisme complet. En effet, dans un morceau de musique on trouve la prestation du chanteur, c'est sr. Mais en partant du fait qu'il devrait tre rmunr  vie sur base de cette prestation, je me demande en quoi les musiciens qui l'accompagnent en sont moins dignes, ainsi que les techniciens ayant permis de construire l'oeuvre. Eux, ne touchent aucun droit: ils sont "infrieurs"? ou alors ils sont corvables et mallables  merci? Il gagnent plus que le chanteur? C'est hors-sujet? Il faut multiplier les droits par 10 pour "rmunrer" tout le monde? 

- Enfin,  l'origine percevoir de l'argent se fait en change soit de la vente d'un bien (or, ici, aucun bien n'est concern), soit en l'change d'un service ou prestation (or il n'y a pas de prestation destine au public au sens original du terme, sauf en concert). Partant de l, on a "invent" un mcanisme supplmentaire de rmunration sur base des droits. On a tablit (de commun accord) des rgles permettant  un artiste de vivre correctement de sa musique, accords "calculs" sur base de la donne de l'poque. Aujourd'hui, le rsultat est que la donne ayant chang, les artistes (ceux qui protestent actuellement) se retrouvent non plus paupriss, mais au contraire font partie des plus riches de la socit : le mcanisme de solidarit (car c'en est un, destin  dfendre la culture) a totalement invers la situation. Or, ici, on parle d'encore renforcer ce curieux tat de fait faisant qu'un "assist pour raison culturelle" est devenu une sorte d'lite imposant son vto.

Et qu'on ne me parle pas du "petit" artiste fauch, car si celui-ci est fauch, c'est principalement parce que les gros diteurs (que vous dfendez) refusent de les diter et prfrent ne placer que de l'argent qui rapporte gros. Preuve en est qu'il suffit de regarder qui "proteste" ( part ici o des gens protestent contre leurs propres intrts, sauf si intrts cachs il y a) : les gros diteurs (Sony en tte), de gros distributeurs (Fnac en tte, qui ne s'estimera pas heureuse des tlchargement "lgaux" non plus, LOL, faudra encore une autre taxe compensatoire ou de nouvelles interdictions), et les gros chanteurs franais (Johnny, Sardou, etc). Les "petits", eux, ne rclament rien du tout. Vous changez vos liberts contre le dfense de ces privilgis, et l, franchement, je suis sidr.

Le petit artiste ne dispose que d'internet pour se faire connatre, et avec votre systme gnial on va en arriver  la situation suivante: 

- Le "gros" artiste n'a pas besoin de pub, donc aucun raison de "brader" (selon votre point de vue) ses prestations, et donc ce sera tlchargement payant

- Le "petit" artiste a besoin de se faire connatre, et donc ce sera tlchargement gratuit obligatoire pour "concurrencer" ceux que vous dfendez (sinon, ils ne vendront strictement rien et donc ne seront jamais connus).

Moralit : le riche plus riche, le pauvre plus pauvre, et donc moins de diversit de culture et plus de "prt  couter". Je prsume que vous aimez Mac Do?

Vous dites que la surveillance d'Internet va augmenter la vente des oeuvres? Ben, pour ma part, rien que pour a je vais dornavant m'interdire tout achat d'oeuvres multimdia (et pourtant j'en ai achet probablement plus que ceux qui ici veulent l'interdiction), a s'appelle du boycot. Je ne vais quand mme pas financer des gens qui auront oeuvrs  rduire les liberts de mes amis Franais. Et videmment, j'engage les Franais  faire de mme : lorsqu'on aura compris qu'en oppressant les gens on obtient l'effet inverse que celui dsir, a servira de leon: boycotter les oeuvres multimdia, c'est facile.

Il ne s'agit pas ici de "rendre" le tlchargement entre particulier lgal, il s'agit de se souvenir que l'utilisation prive des oeuvres multimdia a t voulue gratuite ds le dpart, avec l'accord des artistes, en compensation d'une rmunration base sur les diffusions publiques (dans le sens : utiliser l'oeuvre  des fins publiques) et que a a t "coul" dans les textes rgissant cette nouvelle "dotation".

Maintenant, on constate que cette "aide  la survie de la culture" s'est transforme en poule aux oeufs d'or. Et en surplus on a rduit ce droit (puisqu'en fait, on paye la copie prive maintenant), on s'est arrang pour que le Franais ne puisse en sus plus l'utiliser (protections anti-copies, et donc on paye pour un droit qu'on n'a plus), et maintenant on veut interdire l'change entre particuliers via le net sous prtexte que lorsqu'une personne propose un titre, c'est dj une copie.

Ca quivaut au final  renier une convention prise ds le dpart, et moi j'appelle a de l'arnaque pure et simple. On a cr nous-mmes un mcanisme de solidarit menant en ralit dans les faits  enrichir certains, et maintenant on prtend nous opposer ce mcanisme "protectionniste" pour nous priver de nos liberts. Faites du bien  un cheval, il vous enverra une ruade...

On inverse tout le raisonnement de dpart qui a servi  mettre en place les droits d'auteurs, qui sont un "don" fait par la collectivit aux artistes afin que perdure la culture. Je n'ai pas vraiment l'impression que la culture soit en danger, enfin si, mais pas la "culture" dfendue par ces lois absurdes.

Jamais je n'aurai pens voir un jour des Franais militer pour la suppression de leurs propres liberts, manifestement le lavage de cerveaux fonctionne.

A+
Claude

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je ne vais pas encore rpondre  tout, ceux qui posent les questions ne lisent pas les rponses.


Ben, hlas, si. J'ai une fois encore lu ta prose, et ...  l'ouest rien de nouveau, en quelque sorte ! (J'espre que tu apprcies le fait que j'introduise une rfrence  une guerre, comme toi  :;):  )

J'ai bien aim le paradoxe suivant :



> Le "petit" artiste a besoin de se faire connatre, et donc ce sera *tlchargement gratuit obligatoire* pour "concurrencer" ceux que vous dfendez (sinon, ils ne* vendront strictement* rien et donc ne seront jamais connus).


Vendre du gratuit, je suppose que c'est un nouveau concept ?  ::mouarf:: 

Et si on le met en rapport avec 



> le riche plus riche, le pauvre plus pauvre


C'est vrai que le pauvre, en VENDANT DU GRATUIT, va tre nettement moins pauvre !  ::ccool:: 

Bon, trve de plaisanterie. Je ne vais pas discuter avec quelqu'un qui confond "priv" et "publique". C'est pourtant un concept trs simple.  ::roll::

----------


## ClaudeBg

> Vendre du gratuit, je suppose que c'est un nouveau concept


Non, le nouveau concept pour toi, c'est que c'est du franais.
Je suis donc oblig d'expliquer le franais :

- Le petit chanteur devra placer du gratuit sur le net, pour concurrencer les gros artistes, parce que s'il met du payant il ne vendra rien du tout.

Evite le mot "paradoxe" dans ce genre d'affirmations, tu t'enfonces dans le ridicule, commence par comprendre que dans une phrase chaque mot  son importance : tu aurais du mettre en gras le "sinon" aussi dans ma phrase,  ::lol:: 




> Ben, hlas, si. J'ai une fois encore lu ta prose, et ...  l'ouest rien de nouveau, en quelque sorte !


Pas tonnant, tu lis mais tu ne comprends pas,  ::lol:: 
Oserai-je rappeler que tu as lu, mais que tu n'as de nouveau pas rpondu  la question de base pose depuis le dpart : tu veux quoi au juste? Parce que tout le monde a compris que tu ne voulais ni le tlchargement, ni interdire le tlchargement, et donc je peine  imaginer l'alternative,  ::aie:: 




> C'est vrai que le pauvre, en VENDANT DU GRATUIT, va tre nettement moins pauvre


Ben oui, difficile de comprendre qu'en tant contraint de proposer du gratuit alors que le gros chanteur peut se permettre de proposer du payant, a ne va qu'accentuer la diffrence de revenus entre les deux.

Mais bon, je l'ai dit : faut comprendre le franais. Maintenant, je comprends bien des choses au sujet des "arguments" avancs : c'est du troll ou un manque de culture? Si c'est la seconde solution, a ne va pas s'arranger, vu que la culture sera plus chre.




> Bon, trve de plaisanterie. Je ne vais pas discuter avec quelqu'un qui confond "priv" et "publique". C'est pourtant un concept trs simple


Pirouette de la part de quelqu'un qui n'a aucune proposition concrte, mlange tous les concepts, et dmontre  chaque intervention qu'il ne comprend pas sa langue natale.

A+
Claude

----------


## Louis Griffont

@ClaudeBg >  ::ccool::  (arbre, fort, il, voisin)  ::mouarf::

----------


## Marc_27

> Vous dites que la surveillance d'Internet va augmenter la vente des oeuvres? Ben, pour ma part, rien que pour a je vais dornavant m'interdire tout achat d'oeuvres multimdia (et pourtant j'en ai achet probablement plus que ceux qui ici veulent l'interdiction), a s'appelle du boycot. 
> 
> ...
> 
> On inverse tout le raisonnement de dpart qui a servi  mettre en place les droits d'auteurs, qui sont un "don" fait par la collectivit aux artistes afin que perdure la culture. Je n'ai pas vraiment l'impression que la culture soit en danger, enfin si, mais pas la "culture" dfendue par ces lois absurdes.
> 
> Jamais je n'aurai pens voir un jour des Franais militer pour la suppression de leurs propres liberts, manifestement le lavage de cerveaux fonctionne.


+1

En fait je pense qu'ils partent du *FAUX* principe que si le tlchargement n'est plus ilegale, personne n'achaterait plus des disques ou personne n'allait plus au cinma (et je ne vais non plus expliquer encore une fois pour quoi ce raisonement est faux, on a dj donn des exemples et des etudes qui montrent le contraire). A mon avis l'industrie porrait en plus vendre des tlchargements, pour des raisons qu'on t dj exposes ici...

----------


## ClaudeBg

> arbre, fort, il, voisin)


Toujours parler pour ne rien dire, et toujours pas de rponse  la question la plus basique : Quand on argumente pour quelque chose, on explique au moins  quoi on veut aboutir.  ::ccool:: 

Je repose (vu que tu prouves des difficults de lecture) :

Vu que tu es contre le tlchargement sans faire payer de droits, mais que tu es aussi contre les lois visant  empcher ce tlchargement, tu proposes quoi comme mcanisme? 

Bon, sur ce, je te laisse, je te rpondrai quand tu m'auras rpondu concrtement (si tu en es capable, ce dont je doute fortement).

A+
Claude

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Bon, sur ce, je te laisse, je te rpondrai quand tu m'auras rpondu concrtement (si tu en es capable, ce dont je doute fortement).
> 
> A+
> Claude


Bon, comme tu m'accuses de ne pas savoir lire, je te dmontre que c'est toi qui ne sais pas lire...

Quelques pages en avant, j'ai crit ceci. En rponse  Zouuc, je crois !



> Je suis d'accord avec ce que tu dcris. La solution n'est pas le tlchargement dans ce cas, mais le fait de ne pouvoir accder facilement et gratuitement  l'uvre pour se faire une ide. C'est vers cela que l'on devrait se diriger. 
> Des plates-formes d'coute, accessibles par tous, avec possibilit d'acheter, soit en MP3 tlcharger soit en CD (systme de commande et tout et tout) plus chers, videment, car il y a le support. L'idal serait de proposer des moyens de se construire sa compile sur un CD, avec videmment la limite de contenu. Je suis sr que ce serait possible. Mais, rien de cela ne sera possible tant que le tlchargement illgal sera possible. Et donc, il faut lutter contre.


Au cas o tu ne serais pas capable d'aller vrifier par toi-mme, voici le lien direct sur ce post

----------


## Guardian

> Je suis donc oblig d'expliquer le franais :
> 
> - s'il met du payant il ne vendra rien du tout.


Pour l'explication du franais, c'est rp rat  ::mouarf:: 

"Vendre du gratuit" en franais, a se dit "donner".
Tu devrais organiser un clodothon et t'acheter un dictionnaire  :;): 

_CentSans rancunes_  :;):

----------


## Marc_27

> Bon, comme tu m'accuses de ne pas savoir lire, je te dmontre que c'est toi qui ne sais pas lire...
> 
> Quelques pages en avant, j'ai crit ceci. En rponse  Zouuc, je crois !
> 
> 
> Au cas o tu ne serais pas capable d'aller vrifier par toi-mme, voici le lien direct sur ce post


Petit detail que t'oublies:
*Le tlchargement "illegal" va tre toujours possible*.
On propose une solution qu'est la solution qui moins fait du mal  tous:

L'industrie va continuer  vendre (disques, MP3, DVD's, produits drivs) - surement ses revenus vont baisser un peu, mais s'ils se diposent  faire quelque chose de attirant, personne ne va pas perdre des milliards

Le grand artiste va donc continuer  vendre avec l'industrie, le petit aura des benefices de pouvoir divulguer sont travail

Les deux continuent  faire des concerts et  recevoir des revenus des PUBs, etc...

Pour les gens, rien  dire...  :8-):

----------


## ClaudeBg

> Envoy par moi
> Je suis d'accord avec ce que tu dcris. La solution n'est pas le tlchargement dans ce cas, mais le fait de ne pouvoir accder facilement et gratuitement  l'uvre pour se faire une ide. C'est vers cela que l'on devrait se diriger.


C'est ce que je disais : tu as un problme de comprhension de la langue franaise, ou un problme de comprhension tout court :

En quoi proposer un tlchargement "d'essai" va empcher ce qui restera d'aprs toi un tlchargement illgal? Parce que la Fnac va proposer une chanson  l'essai je ne pourrais plus tlcharger ailleurs? LOL. Tu n'as rien empch en pratiquant ainsi, tu as ajout une possibilit, qui ne concerne pas le tlchargement gratuit.

En outre, prtendre que celui qui tlcharge ignore le contenu de ce qu'il tlcharge, c'est un peu limitatif : les gens tlchargent les chansons qu'ils ont dj entendues, je vois mal en quoi il leur faudrait un chantillon supplmentaire.

Je vois mal en quoi proposer une plateforme "d'essai" va empcher l'internaute d'changer des oeuvres, a n'a strictement aucun rapport. Et, en outre, je t'informe que, puisque tu lis mes rponses, j'avais dj dit que a n'avait aucun rapport dans une prcdente rponse.

J'ai mme prcis que ce que tu "proposes", ben a existe dj : sur plusieurs sites de vente en ligne "lgaux" tu peux couter une oeuvre soit partiellement, soit avec une qualit moindre que celle tlcharge. Donc, tu proposes de l'existant, et qui n'a aucun rapport avec le sujet de fond. Ca sert en fait  vrifier qu'on achte bien le bon morceau.




> Au cas o tu ne serais pas capable d'aller vrifier par toi-mme, voici le lien direct sur ce post


Je te remercie beaucoup, et je te prie d'accepter ce petit lien 

vers la page o, dans ma rponse, j'ai cit cette argumentation et o j'y ai rpondu. Mais suis-je bte, c'est inutile puisque tu viens d'affirmer que tu avais lu mes rponses.  

Franchement, si la solution pour contrer le tlchargement gratuit, c'est de proposer des "morceaux"  l'essai, j'aimerais que tu dveloppes sur base de quels principes et de quelles modalits, parce que l, franchement, j'avoue ne pas voir le rapport. 

La "musique  l'essai" est dj un concept "amusant", mais alors "le film  l'essai" a m'chappe un peu, LOL. Ca consiste en quoi la priode d'essai? A regarder deux fois le mme film  la suite? A jurer-cracher d'effacer le titre mp3 aprs 1 mois si on n'a pas envie de l'acheter?

Ben, s'il n'y a que a pour te faire plaisir, suffit de laisser la situation actuelle sans Hadopi et d'inscrire dans la loi "tout franais qui tlcharge jure sur l'honneur implicitement qu'il effacera le titre aprs la priode d'essais".
Bon, les mesquins pourront toujours dire qu'on peut faire plusieurs essais  intervalles rguliers, et qu'on peut changer les dates, mais bon, s'ils ont jur, LOL.

Moi, je te parlais d'une proposition de ta part qui tienne la route et concernant le sujet dont on parle : comment  la fois interdire le tlchargement "illgal" sans sortir de lois genre Hadopi, et sans tomber dans l'hypocrisie de l'illgalit ignore?

Et a, malgr 60 pages de posts, ceux qui sont contre le "tlchargement illgal" n'ont toujours pas rpondu : c'est pourtant la base mme de ce sujet, c'est un choix : soit autoriser, soit rprimer.




> Petit detail que t'oublies:
> Le tlchargement "illegal" va tre toujours possible.
> On propose une solution qu'est la solution qui moins fait du mal  tous


+1
Ca me semble des plus logiques.




> Vendre du gratuit" en franais, a se dit "donner".
> Tu devrais organiser un clodothon et t'acheter un dictionnaire


Dcidment, la culture franaise a du soucis  se faire, LOL.

Quand je dis "s'il met du payant, il ne vendra rien du tout", me citer en disant que "vendre du gratuit, c'est donner", c'est assez "curieux" comme rpartie.

J'en dduis que tu traduis "Si un petit artiste veut mettre du contenu payant en ligne, il n'arrivera pas  en vendre" par "le petit artiste veut vendre du gratuit"? Je ne dois pas bien matriser toutes les subtilits de la langue, LOL.

Pas tonnant qu'on n'arrive pas  se faire comprendre, dj que je dtaille tout ce que je dis, a ne semble pas encore assez (faut faire de petits dessins?).

Mais de nouveau, "argumentation" base sur la personne et sur les caricatures, mais AUCUNE solution propose par les ennemis du tlchargement "illgal": nothing, nada, que dalle, rien, zro.

Le tlchargement existe alors que les auteurs subsistent, alors soit on prend acte et on lgifre pour l'autoriser (fin du problme), soit on l'interdit mais alors on accepte toutes les lois liberticides qui sont ncessaires pour l'interdire, car on s'attaque ici  un droit exerc dans la sphre prive et donc intrusion en sphre prive obligatoire. Le reste, c'est blabla et hypocrisie gnralise.

Sinon, pour le dictionnaire, ben vu mon inculture, je me suis permis de taper "clodothon" sur google, je n'ai strictement rien trouv,  part une page contenant un virus (heureusement, j'ai un anti-virus... gratuit). Tu as ton propre dictionnaire avec tes propres dfinitions et ton propre vocabulaire?


A+
Claude

----------


## dams78

> Non, le nouveau concept pour toi, c'est que c'est du franais.
> Je suis donc oblig d'expliquer le franais :
> 
> - Le petit chanteur devra placer du gratuit sur le net, pour concurrencer les gros artistes, parce que s'il met du payant il ne vendra rien du tout.


Juste comme a, il va faire comment ton petit chanteur pour bouffer?




> +1
> 
> En fait je pense qu'ils partent du *FAUX* principe que si le tlchargement n'est plus ilegale, personne n'achaterait plus des disques ou personne n'allait plus au cinma (et je ne vais non plus expliquer encore une fois pour quoi ce raisonement est faux, on a dj donn des exemples et des etudes qui montrent le contraire). A mon avis l'industrie porrait en plus vendre des tlchargements, pour des raisons qu'on t dj exposes ici...


De l  dire que que plus personne nachterait des disques... Ce qui est sr c'est que si le tlchargement tait lgale (et surtout gratuit) tu aurai une grande majorit de personnes qui continueront  tlcharger mais cette fois-ci lgalement et tu aurai une partie des personnes qui se mettraient elles  tlcharger (toujours gratuitement). Aprs comme tu dis tu aura des personnes qui iront sur les plateformes payante (type itunes) mais c'est pas vident de chiffrer ce pourcentage je pense. Et tu le dis toi mme cela ncessiterai de la part des producteurs un investissement ( mon avis assez important) qui reste quand mme risqu.

----------


## Marc_27

> Juste comme a, il va faire comment ton petit chanteur pour bouffer?
> 
> 
> De l  dire que que plus personne nachterait des disques... Ce qui est sr c'est que si le tlchargement tait lgale (et surtout gratuit) tu aurai une grande majorit de personnes qui continueront  tlcharger mais cette fois-ci lgalement et tu aurai une partie des personnes qui se mettraient elles  tlcharger (toujours gratuitement). Aprs comme tu dis tu aura des personnes qui iront sur les plateformes payante (type itunes) mais c'est pas vident de chiffrer ce pourcentage je pense. Et tu le dis toi mme cela ncessiterai de la part des producteurs un investissement ( mon avis assez important) qui reste quand mme risqu.


Surement qu'il faut investir, une nouvelle technologie est aparu, s'ils veulent rester dans le business il va falloir investir. 

Et toujours: *les ventes sur iTunes sont des complements par rapport aux ventes physiques et les entrs de cinma...*

----------


## dams78

> Et toujours: *les ventes sur iTunes sont des complements par rapport aux ventes physiques et les entrs de cinma...*


Oui mais l tu parles d'introduire un troisime lment, on va simplifier en l'appelant P2P, qui lui ne ncessite aucun investissement et surtout qui sera lgale.
T'as bien compris que j'avais rien contre (en tant que consommateur), je me demande juste les consquences que a pourrait avoir, en tout cas pour ma part a en sera fini de tlchargement payant et du coup je suppose que je ne serait pas le seul.

----------


## ClaudeBg

> Juste comme a, il va faire comment ton petit chanteur pour bouffer?


Et avec le tlchargement payant, il fera comment? On va le tlcharger alors qu'on n'achte pas ses CD (sans quoi il ne serait pas un "petit" chanteur)? Ben non, du coup au lieu de devenir connu par tlchargement gratuit (a fonctionne dj comme a), il restera inconnu. Et s'il choisit de proposer du gratuit pour tre connu, c'est la preuve que le tlchargement payant n'intresse que les gros acteurs de cet univers particulier.

On en reviendra  la situation initiale : pour tre connu, il faudra imprativement passer par un diteur pro, et donc signer des contrats pas toujours favorables  l'artiste, surtout si c'est un artiste pas connu.
Les petits artistes ne veulent donc pas bloquer le tlchargement internet, ils s'en servent.

Du reste, mme les grosses botes dans les autres secteur l'ont compris depuis longtemps:  Bill Gates avait dclar il y a plusieurs annes : je prfre qu'on pirate mes produits que d'utiliser ceux de la concurrence. Manifestement la stratgie n'tait pas mauvaise. Apple opre la stratgie strictement inverse, on verra qui sera gagnant.




> De l  dire que que plus personne nachterait des disques... Ce qui est sr c'est que si le tlchargement tait lgale (et surtout gratuit) tu aurai une grande majorit de personnes qui continueront  tlcharger mais cette fois-ci lgalement


C'est vrai que a change tout niveau finances. ?
Je te rappelle que le ct "illgal" n'est que le fait d'une interprtation purement technique (on ne peut pas mettre un original en ligne, c'est forcment une copie), c'est tout sauf une volont initiale d'interdire le tlchargement  usage priv (c'est une astuce de juristes au service de gens qui veulent abuser des privilges gnreusement accords au dpart).




> et tu aurai une partie des personnes qui se mettraient elles  tlcharger (toujours gratuitement).


Pourquoi? A part en France, il existe des pays o des internautes ont peur de tlcharger? Sur base de quelle menace ??? Ca existe, a??? Bon, il y a peut-tre des gens qui ont peur de tout, mais  mon avis a ne reprsentera qu'une infime portion de ceux qui tlchargent dj. Dit autrement, ces "nouveaux" tlchargeurs ne vont pas rvolutionner les chiffres de tlchargement, LOL.

En outre, l'argument consiste  dire que si on autorise le tlchargement les gens achteront moins. Sur base de quoi? Leur budget loisirs va tre rduit de ce fait?

En partant de ce principe, comment expliquer que j'utilise AVAST en version gratuite, disponible sur le site officiel, alors qu'AVAST existe en version payante? Ils sont dbiles au point de se concurrencer eux-mmes avec du gratuit, ou alors ils ont compris que le gratuit est complmentaire?
Idem pour open-office et star-office? Plus personne n'achterait rien du fait de la version gratuite mme pas limite dans les faits? 

J'ai un pote fan de Linux principalement par conviction, parce que c'est gratuit. Et pourtant, toutes les 5 ou 6 versions il achte un pack payant : il a le produit dans un beau pack avec la doc, et il estime ainsi contribuer  la survie de Linux. Ses moyens l'empchent d'acheter toutes les versions.
Moralit, on lui vend du Linux uniquement parce que Linux est gratuit : c'est a la ralit. Si Linux devient payant, il cessera Linux, et mme s'il continue il n'aura de toutes faons pas les moyens d'acheter d'avantage de versions.

Et surtout, surtout, a ne rpond pas  la question de base,  laquelle toujours personne n'a rpondu : si on veut s'assurer que le tlchargement non payant soit illgal, quelles mesures faut-il prendre? Hadopi (pour commencer) ?

Ca ne rpond pas non plus  la question : ceux qui touchent dj des droits (TV, radio, discothques, produits drivs) plus des rmunrations (concerts, spectacles, reprsentations, manifestations sportives etc) ne gagnent-ils pas dj assez via un mcanisme d'assistance sans qu'on instaure des mcanismes supplmentaires de rmunration ncessitant de s'infiltrer dans la vie prive des gens?

Quel prix en terme de perte de libert es-tu prt  donner pour que les artistes gagnent plus?




> mais c'est pas vident de chiffrer ce pourcentage je pense. Et tu le dis toi mme cela ncessiterai de la part des producteurs un investissement ( mon avis assez important) qui reste quand mme risqu.


Ne t'inquite pas pour les investissements des actionnaires, parce que s'ils perdent leur mise, c'est toi qui payera de toutes faons. Tu n'as pas vu ce qui vient de se passer avec les spculations des banques? C'est TOI qui paye leur chec, alors que si elles avaient rafl la mise, l'argent t'chappait. Dans d'autres cas on vire les ouvriers ou on dlocalise, au final le risque est toujours nul (sauf pour ceux qui veulent "jouer" en bourse sans faire partie de ceux qui dtiennent l'information, et donc des kamikazes). Moi, je veux bien prendre des risques dans ces conditions.

Je dis, moi, que ceux qui sont concerns gagnent dj assez, et de toutes faons bien plus que les Franais qui vont perdre leurs liberts dans cette histoire. Alors celui qui trouve a justifi mritera l'avenir qu'il va rcolter. Le seul malheur dans l'histoire c'est qu'ils lgueront a  leurs enfants.... et aux enfants des autres, parce que ce sera trs difficile d'oprer une marche arrire.




> T'as bien compris que j'avais rien contre (en tant que consommateur), je me demande juste les consquences que a pourrait avoir, en tout cas pour ma part a en sera fini de tlchargement payant et du coup je suppose que je ne serait pas le seul.


Le tlchargement payant peut avoir sa place aux cts du gratuit, j'en ai dj parl. Il suffit que le prix soit suffisamment attractif pour que les gens trouvent plus intressant de payer que de tlcharger d'une faon moins "garantie" (niveau vitesse et qualit). 

Tlcharger un album au prix du support original, faut tre maso.

Si on propose demain un tlchargement  1 cent le titre, par exemple (en plus du gratuit), il fera succs et rapportera normment d'argent en plus des autres bnfices actuels. Tous les autres acteurs de payant "immatriel" concurrencent dj le gratuit de cette faon sur le net, je vois mal pourquoi il faudrait lgifrer pour imposer un service  prix fix par une des parties.

Bref, l'un n'est pas la mort de l'autre, juste un complment.

Sinon, si on en arrive au tlchargement payant "impos", tu n'en seras pas quitte pour autant. Ben non,  partir du moment o on paye le tlchargement  la place d'acheter un CD, ben on met simplement tout l'argent dans la mme poche.

Du coup, tu auras d'autres industriels qui vont venir dire "h,  cause du tlchargement lgal, nous on ne vend plus de CD, il nous faut une compensation". Ben oui, tu crois que la Fnac va apprcier la gnralisation du tlchargement payant sans toucher sa commission?

Et quand tu auras donn la commission, tu auras les transporteurs qui viendront dire "h, nous on ne transporte plus les CD, il nous faut une compensation".

Puis les disquaires, puis les imprimeurs de jaquettes, puis les fabricants de boitiers, puis les designers, etc.

Le tlchargement payant impos va obligatoirement court-circuiter plein de professions. Sachant que l'internaute va payer, chacun va videmment vouloir sa part du gteau. Alors que si le droit  la copie prive englobe le net, la question n'existe pas, ceux qui vivent dj continuent de vivre, et ceux qui proposent de nouveaux services le font en plus. Personne ne viendra rclamer sa part d'un gteaux qui n'existe pas.

Si on maintient l'illgalit du tlchargement gratuit, il va falloir rmunrer tout le monde, et pas que les artistes. Jusqu'o a va aller?

A+
Claude

----------


## Louis Griffont

> C'est ce que je disais : tu as un problme de comprhension de la langue franaise, ou un problme de comprhension tout court :
> 
> En quoi proposer un tlchargement "d'essai" va empcher ce qui restera d'aprs toi un tlchargement illgal? Parce que la Fnac va proposer une chanson  l'essai je ne pourrais plus tlcharger ailleurs? LOL. Tu n'as rien empch en pratiquant ainsi, tu as ajout une possibilit, qui ne concerne pas le tlchargement gratuit.


Ne m'accuse pas de ne pas comprendre. Visiblement tu ne lis que ce qui t'intresse, et cartes le reste.

Ce que j'ai dit c'est 


> Je suis d'accord avec ce que tu dcris. La solution n'est pas le tlchargement dans ce cas, mais le fait de ne pouvoir accder facilement et gratuitement  l'uvre pour se faire une ide. C'est vers cela que l'on devrait se diriger. 
> Des plates-formes d'coute, accessibles par tous, *avec possibilit d'acheter*, soit en *MP3 tlcharger* soit *en CD* (systme de commande et tout et tout) plus chers, videment, car il y a le support. L'idal serait de proposer des moyens de se construire sa compile sur un CD, avec videmment la limite de contenu. Je suis sr que ce serait possible. Mais, rien de cela ne sera possible tant que le tlchargement illgal sera possible. Et donc, il faut lutter contre.


Je n'ai pas dit que a empchera le tlchargement illgal, et je persiste  dire qu'il faut lutter contre ce tlchargement illgal.
Dire le contraire, c'est prner l'anarchie. 
Les radars n'ont pas empcher que des conducteurs roulent au-dessus de la vitesse autorise. 
Les tlchargements illgaux sont ... illgaux. Dsol, c'est en franais, tu peux aller voir ici, peut-tre que a t'aidera !
Autoriser le tlchargement gratuit, c'est tuer  court terme la culture musicale (je pense que le cinma s'en sortira grce aux salles de cinma).
Mais dans votre aveuglement  vouloir toujours tout gratuit, vous n'tes pas capables de vous en rendre compte ! 




> Je vois mal en quoi proposer une plateforme "d'essai" va empcher l'internaute d'changer des oeuvres, a n'a strictement aucun rapport. Et, en outre, je t'informe que, puisque tu lis mes rponses, j'avais dj dit que a n'avait aucun rapport dans une prcdente rponse.


Je n'en avais pas tenu compte, me disant que ce ne pouvait tre qu'une boutade, et que personne ne pourrait crire srieusement de ce genre de chose ! Visiblement, je me trompais !  ::roll:: 




> Ben, s'il n'y a que a pour te faire plaisir, suffit de laisser la situation actuelle sans Hadopi et d'inscrire dans la loi "tout franais qui tlcharge jure sur l'honneur implicitement qu'il effacera le titre aprs la priode d'essais".
> Bon, les mesquins pourront toujours dire qu'on peut faire plusieurs essais  intervalles rguliers, et qu'on peut changer les dates, mais bon, s'ils ont jur, LOL.


Relis ton contrat avec ton FAI, et tu verras qu'il est indiqu que tu t'engages  ne pas contrevenir aux lois en vigueur ! C'est un peu ce que tu dcris l, non ?




> Moi, je te parlais d'une proposition de ta part qui tienne la route et concernant le sujet dont on parle : comment  la fois interdire le tlchargement "illgal" sans sortir de lois genre Hadopi, et sans tomber dans l'hypocrisie de l'illgalit ignore?


En fait, HADOPI est mal faite parce qu'elle va  l'encontre d'un droit fondamental, qui est "On est innocent, jusqu' preuve de sa culpabilit". Je ne vais pas refaire tout le laus concernant ce que fait d'HADOPI une mauvaise loi, qui la rend inapplicable et injuste. 
Pour autant, je suis pour la cration d'une cyber-police dote de moyens corrects pour rechercher les internautes indlicats (sites pdophiles, sites prnant le racisme ou le nazismes, et tlchargeurs illgaux), avec des peines appropries aux prjudices. 
Ce n'est pas parce que l'on sait que quelque chose aura lieu, qu'il faut le rendre lgal ! Par exemple, on ne va pas annuler les limitations de vitesse, ni abandonner les taux dalcoolmie autoriss, ou accepter le vol ou le meurtre, simplement parce que l'on sait qu'il y aura toujours des contrevenants !
Ton raisonnement, comme tu le vois, ne tient pas la route.
Et ce n'est pas parce que l'on trouve que le moyen choisi n'est pas bon, qu'il faut abandonner le combat, mais au plutt cherch d'autres voies pour lutter.

Ma proposition que tu trouves dbile, est de simplement d'offrir une (ou plusieurs) plate-forme d'coute permettant de tlcharger lgalement des musiques ou des film moyennant un paiement satisfaisant autant les consommateurs que les ayants droits. Je pense que cela rduirait le nombre des tlchargements illgaux, car tout ceux qui tlchargent illgalement ne le font pas parce que c'est gratuit, mais parce que c'est plus facile, ou parce qu'ils ne trouvent pas ce qu'ils cherchent sur les plates-formes lgales, ou encore que le prix est trop lev.
Pour ceux qui continueront de tlcharger illgalement, h bien, ils sauront  quoi s'en tenir. 



> Pas vu, pas pris
> Pris... pendu !


 Sans aller jusqu' la corde, bien sr, c'est une expression franaise (je prcise au cas o, vu qu'ici, le franais ne semble pas tre la langue officielle  ::roll:: )

----------


## grafikm_fr

> En fait, HADOPI est mal faite parce qu'elle va  l'encontre d'un droit fondamental, qui est "On est innocent, jusqu' preuve de sa culpabilit".


Il y a a, et il y a un truc en plus qui est que techniquement parlant, en cas de tlchargement illgal, il faut d'abord s'attaquer au prestataire (au sens, la personne qui a mis en ligne le fichier). Mais comme c'est plus compliqu, Hadopi a pris un raccourci.

Edit: on peut quand mme dire que dans un systme P2P, on est  la fois le prestataire et le tlchargeur, mais l on rentre dans un flou juridique assez pouss ::mouarf::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Il y a a, et il y a un truc en plus qui est que techniquement parlant, en cas de tlchargement illgal, il faut d'abord s'attaquer au prestataire (au sens, la personne qui a mis en ligne le fichier). Mais comme c'est plus compliqu, Hadopi a pris un raccourci.


Oui, je sais, mais comme de toute faon, il y a de grande chance pour que le post ne soit pas compris, je vais pas m'taler, non plus.

Mais merci de m'avoir lu.  ::ccool::

----------


## Marc_27

> Oui mais l tu parles d'introduire un troisime lment, on va simplifier en l'appelant P2P, qui lui ne ncessite aucun investissement et surtout qui sera lgale.
> T'as bien compris que j'avais rien contre (en tant que consommateur), je me demande juste les consquences que a pourrait avoir, en tout cas pour ma part a en sera fini de tlchargement payant et du coup je suppose que je ne serait pas le seul.


Moi, je pense que les ventes physiques peuvent chuter un peu par rapport aujourd'hui, mais le tlchargement payant non. Mme sans HADOPI il y avait des gens qui le faisaient pour plusieur raisons: peur des virus, manque de connaissance pour le faire, il faut chercher le fichier et aprs qu'on le trouve il y a parfois une manque de qualit, etc, etc, etc...

Et je continue en affirmant: la pricipale source de revenus de l'industrie n'est pas et ne vai jamais tre les MP3's ou les AVI's.

Je pense qu'il faut regarder que actuellement on a un problme, alors il faut reflchir et trouver une solution qui soit avantageuse pour tous. Nos options sont:

Partage interdite, qui sans un controle total de l'internet il est impossible de le faire, et mme dans ce cas les gens vont continuer  le faire. Donc on prive inutillement les gens de l'internet, une des plus grands revolutions qu'on a vu (je sais que dans une echele beaucoup moins important, mais on laisse les gens voler parce que c'est pas trop et a ne pose pas de problme, c'est a?)

ou

On legalise la partage parce que au fond a ne ferait mal  presque personne (sauf  quelques peus interets), mais par contre il va falloir un grand investissement de la part de l'industrie, quoi je trouve normal parce que le monde avance, des nouvelles technologies apparaissent et il faut investir pour ne pas rester derrire et continuer dans le business. C'est comme a par tout, pour quoi pas dans ce cas? Et conbien de fois l'investissement est sur et certain? Je ne sais les chiffres de cette question, mais je pourrais parrier que dans ce cas il y aurait un bon retour...

Tu n'acheterrais pas des MP3's, d'accord, mais surement tu vais encore acheter quelques disques, moi aussi, et pour quoi? Parce qu'on ne donne pas de cadeau un MP3, un AVI. On donne un CD, un DVD. S'on aime une groupe, on veut avoir l'encart, et il ne vient pas dans le MP3 non plus.

Pour quoi plusieurs etudes disent que les plus grands acheteurs des biens culturelles sont les mmes qui partagent? Il n'est pas pour peur de la lois, car ils ont dj le fichier chez eux. Ce parce que les gens aiment avoir le disque, l'encarte. Les gens aiment donner un CD ou un DVD en cadeau (chose qui je ne fais plus en boycot, comme plusieurs autres).

Je ne vois pas comment vous ne voiez pas que se battre contre ce DROIT est beaucoup plus nefaste que l'autoriser et point (et pas que pour les consommateurs, pour l'industrie elle mme)

----------


## ClaudeBg

> Visiblement tu ne lis que ce qui t'intresse, et cartes le reste.


J'ai crit des posts d'une longueur vraiment limite, juste pour avoir pris la peine de rpondre  tout phrase par phrase.

Dur de m'accuser de faire des impasses, surtout venant de personnes dont l'argumentation se limite  la caricature.




> Je n'ai pas dit que a empchera le tlchargement illgal


C'est ce que j'ai dit : tu parles de choses qui n'ont rien  voir.




> et je persiste  dire qu'il faut lutter contre ce tlchargement illgal.


Oui, mais tu prtends aussi tre contre Hadopi, or Hadopi est la consquence logique du dsir de mettre fin au tlchargement "illgal"

Donc, tu ne veux ni le crime ni la loi rprimant le crime : dur dur.
Par contre, on sait ce que tu ne veux pas, mais on ne sait toujours pas ce que tu veux.

Sans compter qu'il n'est illgal que dans l'interprtation d'un texte dont l'esprit initial tait  l'oppos : le droit  la copie pour utilisation prive.




> Dire le contraire, c'est prner l'anarchie.


Ou l'esprit critique et la saine rflexion, peut-tre?
Parce que pourrais te rpondre qu'aller dans ton sens c'est prner l'hypocrisie ou le retour aux privilges, et la dictature.




> Les radars n'ont pas empcher que des conducteurs roulent au-dessus de la vitesse autorise.


Non, mais on ne base pas un systme en instaurant des lois qu'on ne dsire pas faire appliquer.
Note que le radar est un parfait exemple d'hypocrisie : plutt que de mettre des radars on aurait trs bien pu limiter la vitesse des vhicules et leur puissance.




> Les tlchargements illgaux sont ... illgaux. Dsol, c'est en franais, tu peux aller voir ici, peut-tre que a t'aidera !


Les tlchargements illgaux sont illgaux parce que de gros groupes ont fait pression pour trouver la faille dans l'change entre particuliers (censs tre inclus dans le droit  la copie prive ds le dpart). Du reste, suffit de voir les procs intents  Napster  l'poque, et de voir comment en jouant sur les mots on fait renatre ou disparatre de leurs cendres de nouveaux moyens d'changer de la culture. C'est un combat de juristes mens par de grosses botes non dmocratiques.

Le fait est qu'on a garanti aux interprtes une rmunration de leurs oeuvres, en change du droit au particulier de continuer  pouvoir en profiter gratuitement. Internet a chang la faon de partager, et techniquement des juristes ont trouv la faille dans un texte qui n'avait pas prvu ce mode d'change.

La question est donc : doit-on intgrer ce mode d'change ou permettre aux intervenants de profiter de la faille pour imposer de nouveaux mcanismes de redevance, en allant jusqu' censurer internet? C'est de a dont on parle, et manifestement tu refuses de comprendre.

Tu seras heureux lorsque demain on ouvrira ton courrier pour voir si tu n'changes pas des mp3?




> Autoriser le tlchargement gratuit, c'est tuer  court terme la culture musicale (je pense que le cinma s'en sortira grce aux salles de cinma).


Le tlchargement gratuit est dj un phnomne de socit, on tlcharge dans tous les pays. Niveau films, le chiffre officiel est de 450.000 tlchargements "illgaux" par jour : a ne semble ruiner personne.
On ne peut donc pas tuer la culture musicale en autorisant le tlchargement, sinon elle serait dj morte.
Au contraire, en lgifrant tout, on livre nos artistes pieds et poings lis aux majors principaux, qui filtrent dj la culture selon leurs propres critres commerciaux.

Donc : argument parfaitement subjectif, qui est une simple copie de l'argument utilis par Sony et ciek et qui est infirm dans les faits, mais aussi dans l'histoire (non, la cassette Philips n'a pas dtruit les artistes, non le magntoscope n'a pas tu le cinma, et pourtant on nous a aussi sorti a  l'poque).




> Mais dans votre aveuglement  vouloir toujours tout gratuit, vous n'tes pas capables de vous en rendre compte !


Et dans ton obstination  dfendre ceux qui te considrent dj comme quantit ngligeable, tu vas aliner tes liberts (a, je m'en tamponne, tu l'auras bien cherch), mais aussi les miennes (et a, a m'ennuie beaucoup plus). Ca va impacter mme sur les gens qui ne tlchargent rien (et qui payent pourtant dj).




> Je n'en avais pas tenu compte, me disant que ce ne pouvait tre qu'une boutade, et que personne ne pourrait crire srieusement de ce genre de chose ! Visiblement, je me trompais


Moi, je pensais que c'tait une boutade de militer pour sacrifier ses liberts au profit d'une minorit dj bien aise. Chacun son truc.
Sinon, j'avais bel et bien rpondu, comme a chaque "argumentation", alors prtendre que je fais l'impasse....




> Relis ton contrat avec ton FAI, et tu verras qu'il est indiqu que tu t'engages  ne pas contrevenir aux lois en vigueur ! C'est un peu ce que tu dcris l, non ?


Les FAI franais viendront m'expliquer l'intrt d'un chargement illimit vendu aux Franais. Les Franais ont un budget "chargement lgal" illimit?

Sinon, je ne milite pas pour l'autorisation de l'illgalit, preuve que tu n'as ABSOLUMENT rien compris  ce que je dis.
En l'occurence, c'est toi qui milite pour l'illgalit, pas moi, puisque tu es contre Hadopi.

Moi, je veux qu'on acte du fait qu'on tlcharge sans que a ne ruine les auteurs, et que partant de l on rende le tlchargement lgal.
Je milite pour clarifier une situation qui ne l'est pas, parce qu'illgalit de tlchargement rime avec Hadopi et mme pire, c'est invitable.




> En fait, HADOPI est mal faite parce qu'elle va  l'encontre d'un droit fondamental, qui est "On est innocent, jusqu' preuve de sa culpabilit". Je ne vais pas refaire tout le laus concernant ce que fait d'HADOPI une mauvaise loi, qui la rend inapplicable et injuste.


Pour lutter contre le tlchargement  des fins prives, il est OBLIGATOIRE de mettre en place des mcanismes de ce type. Le p2p ne reprsente qu'une petite partie des tlchargements (c'est dpass) et surveiller le reste ncessite une surveillance de la vie prive de l'internaute. De plus, si tout tlchargement doit faire l'objet d'un procs quitable, c'est toute la justice franaise qui s'croule.




> Pour autant, je suis pour la cration d'une cyber-police dote de moyens corrects pour rechercher les internautes indlicats (sites pdophiles, sites prnant le racisme ou le nazismes, et tlchargeurs illgaux), avec des peines appropries aux prjudices.


Sites pdophiles, sites racistes etc : ben, a existe dj, a, et depuis longtemps. C'est "simple"  mettre en oeuvre, n'intruse pas dans la vie prive, et ne demande que suffisamment de personnel.

Tlchargeurs : ben a, c'est hors de porte de la police, parce que a demande une surveillance directement par le FAI, qui se retrouve transform en agent infiltr, avec une charge de travail qui multipliera par 100 le prix des abonnements internet. La seule autre solution, c'est alors d'oprer un filtrage actif et n'autoriser que les sites "certifis", et donc une censure de type chinois.

Manifestement, tes revendications ne sont pas compatibles avec tes connaissances techniques, c'est l ton problme.




> Ce n'est pas parce que l'on sait que quelque chose aura lieu, qu'il faut le rendre lgal ! Par exemple, on ne va pas annuler les limitations de vitesse, ni abandonner les taux dalcoolmie autoriss, ou accepter le vol ou le meurtre, simplement parce que l'on sait qu'il y aura toujours des contrevenants !


La socit n'est pas d'accord pour accepter a, et de plus ce sont des crimes qui empitent sur les liberts individuelles et l'intgrit physique de tout un chacun.

Le tlchargement est compltement diffrent, parce que l'utilisation des oeuvres  usage priv a t autorise ds le dbut, que a n'a manifestement nuit  personne, que les auteurs sont justement rtribus (et mme plus) et qu'internet n'est qu'une forme particulire d'change, mme si c'est assimil autrement par les lois rcentes.

Bref, en autorisant on ne tue ou ne porte atteinte  la libert individuelle de personne, et, au contraire, c'est la loi qui interfre.




> Ton raisonnement, comme tu le vois, ne tient pas la route.


Non, ce sont tes comparaisons qui ne tiennent pas la route, et montrent une mconnaissance des mcanismes mis en jeu.




> Et ce n'est pas parce que l'on trouve que le moyen choisi n'est pas bon, qu'il faut abandonner le combat, mais au plutt cherch d'autres voies pour lutter.


Je lutte pour l'Homme, pour le partage de la culture (et je donne de ma personne), pour l'galit, pour la solidarit. Je ne lutte pas pour donner plus de richesses  ceux qui n'en ont nul besoin au dtriment des liberts de mes concitoyens. A chacun son combat.




> Ma proposition que tu trouves dbile, est de simplement d'offrir une (ou plusieurs) plate-forme d'coute permettant de tlcharger lgalement des musiques ou des film moyennant un paiement satisfaisant autant les consommateurs que les ayants droits.


Je ne trouve pas ta proposition dbile, je dis que :
1) Ca existe dj
2) Ca n'a strictement aucun impact sur le tlchargement "illgal". C'est d'une autre nature




> Je pense que cela rduirait le nombre des tlchargements illgaux, car tout ceux qui tlchargent illgalement ne le font pas parce que c'est gratuit, mais parce que c'est plus facile,


Dsol, le payant est plus simple que le gratuit.




> ou parce qu'ils ne trouvent pas ce qu'ils cherchent sur les plates-formes lgales,


Logique, c'est de l'arnaque organise, a manque de succs, LOL.




> ou encore que le prix est trop lev.


Bravo.
Donc, tu abondes dans mon sens :

Plutt que d'interdire le tlchargement "illgal", qu'on le rende lgal et que ceux qui proposent des tlchargements "avec service ajout" fassent payer le service  un prix tel que les internautes prfreront payer modiquement pour avoir un titre de suite garanti "fonctionnel" plutt que de tlcharger alatoirement sur internet.




> Pour ceux qui continueront de tlcharger illgalement, h bien, ils sauront  quoi s'en tenir.


Ils ne sauront  quoi s'en tenir que si on maintien Hadopi et qu'on sort la suite, sans quoi ton mcanisme n'aura strictement rien chang  la donne actuelle. En Belgique le tlchargement n'est pas rprim et donc je continuerai de tlcharger, qu'on me donne des "chantillons" ou non.
Maintenant, si un site Franais m'offre lde bons mp3 garantis  1 cent le titre, je pense que j'irai y faire un tour.




> Sans aller jusqu' la corde, bien sr, c'est une expression franaise (je prcise au cas o, vu qu'ici, le franais ne semble pas tre la langue officielle )


Je suis bien d'accord.

A+
Claude

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Sans compter qu'il n'est illgal que dans l'interprtation d'un texte dont l'esprit initial tait  l'oppos : le droit  la copie pour utilisation prive.


Lis mon analyse d'hier, tu verra qu'au contraire Hadopi *renforce* le droit de l'utilisateur  la copie prive par rapport  la loi DADVSI (qui, je rappelle, est une transposition d'une directive europenne  la base).




> Les tlchargements illgaux sont illgaux parce que de gros groupes ont fait pression pour trouver la faille dans l'change entre particuliers (censs tre inclus dans le droit  la copie prive ds le dpart).


Le droit  la copie prive inclut la famille et peut-tre les amis. Pas un quidam sur le Net.




> Le tlchargement gratuit est dj un phnomne de socit, on tlcharge dans tous les pays. Niveau films, le chiffre officiel est de 450.000 tlchargements "illgaux" par jour : a ne semble ruiner personne.


Bah heureusement qu'une vido tlcharge ne peut pas encore faire concurrence  une sortie au cinma avec une salle  la pointe de la techno.

----------


## ClaudeBg

> Lis mon analyse d'hier, tu verra qu'au contraire Hadopi renforce le droit de l'utilisateur  la copie prive par rapport  la loi DADVSI (qui, je rappelle, est une transposition d'une directive europenne  la base).


Dadvsi est encore une autre utopie franaise de limiter le droit  la copie prive.
Ce serait donc un plus par rapport  un moins? LOL.

Je le rpte encore et encore :  l'origine aucun revenu des interprtes et des auteurs n'tait garanti : l'utilisation d'une oeuvre n'est pas un change de biens ni une prestation de service.

Donc, on a invent un mcanisme permettant que la culture subsiste : les droits pour utilisation commerciale.

On a pris soin d'y ajouter le fait qu'on puisse utiliser l'oeuvre en priv sans payer de droits, notamment via la copie  usage priv. C'tait voulu comme a et accept comme a par les diffrentes parties.

Aujourd'hui, sous prtexte qu'on met en ligne non pas un original (impossible de fait) mais une copie, on assimil l'change de ces copies comme une entorse  l'utilisation prive (utilisation passant de la signification primitive "coute, ou visionnage"  la signification "mise  disponibilit"). De fait, avec cette nouvelle interprtation de l'utilisation  usage priv, on se retrouve avec le paradoxe suivant :

- On peut copier une oeuvre pour l'utiliser en priv, mais on ne peut pas copier la copie d'une oeuvre, ce qui dnote l'interprtation fausse du terme original puisque c'est compltement devenu absurde et en outre indmontrable

- Internet ne proposant que des copies, on ne peut plus rien proposer en tlchargement, puisque ce ne serait plus de l'utilisation prive (alors qu'en fait, on n'utilise pas, on change)

- Le "tlchargeur" n'est cependant toujours pas dans l'illgalit, puisque lui fait une copie de ce qu'il trouve pour son usage priv. On a donc ajout encore une couche de dmence en prcisant que celui qui tlcharge opre en fait un recel d'une oeuvre vole, alors que juridiquement il n'y a aucun vol (voir dictionnaire) et donc il ne peut pas y avoir de recel.

Dit autrement, c'est par une suite de manoeuvres d'interprtation hasardeuses que le tlchargement est pass au stade "d'illgal". L'internaute s'est moqu ( juste titre) ce ces interprtations orientes par certains lobbies (participant aux dbats dmocratiques o le citoyen n'a, lui, manifestement pas t reprsent) et a continu de tlcharger.

Bilan : pas de perte de culture, pas de ruine chez les artistes ni encore moins chez les gros majors. Donc : les "droits" attribus initialement suffisaient largement.

Partant de l, il est parfaitement logique et lgitime de rclamer que la situation redevienne ce qui tait convenu au dpart : des droits pays sur toute utilisation commerciale d'une oeuvre, et l'absence de droits pour toute utilisation prive.

Vouloir appliquer le raisonnement "pouss" des majors en interdisant le tlchargement implique non seulement de mettre en place des tlchargements lgaux (qui court-circuiteront de toutes faons une srie d'intermdiaires) mais aussi et surtout une surveillance rapproche de tout citoyen. En effet, comment veux-tu empcher un citoyen de passer un mp3 dans un courrier sans lire le dit courrier? Comment veux-tu l'empcher de tlcharger un titre sur megaupload sans vrifier toutes les informations qui transitent chez lui?

Surveiller par son IP  distance est une utopie technique : c'est matriellement impossible. On ne peut donc qu'agir pour restreindre les liberts individuelles, puis, au final, limiter les accs internet aux sites "certifis". Tu penses que je ferai certifier mon site? Ben non, et du coup, un internaute du monde entier pourra venir y tlcharger mes documents, SAUF l'internaute franais. Beau rsultat!!!
Qu'arrivera-t-il ensuite?

Ben, les dfenseurs des droits des interprtes franaise (mafia sacem et cie) vont attaquer sans arrt les sites proposant des oeuvres protges par les lois franaise (vu qu'en France, il n'existera plus rien "d'illgal"). Moralit, les oeuvres franaises disparatront de la toile, et la culture franaise galement.
Ne resteront pour accder aux titres de Johnny... que les Franais.
Le tout pour la soi-disant dfense de la culture franaise.

Pendant ce temps-l, les amricains, beaucoup plus pragmatiques, diffuseront la culture amricaine par l'intrmdaire de leurs films et chansons, sans aucune poursuite judiciaire, et  terme tout Franais bouffera de l'OGM et du macdo et Renault ne vendra plus ses bagnole qu'en France ( condition que les Franais ne se soient pas soumis  la culture amricaine.. voire bientt chinoise, sont pas dbiles les Chinois). Du reste, les Japonais sont encore plus malins: ils ont fourni des oeuvres gratuites  toutes les chanes de tl du monde (les fameux manga) dans l'unique but de propager la culture japonaise et de vendre leurs produits drivs. Seule la France veut oprer de faon inverse, et la culture franaise finira comme patrimoine de l'humanit en voie de disparition.

Il faut voir plus loin que le bout de son nez : la culture franaise a n'appartient pas aux chanteurs franais, et encore moins  Sony.




> Le droit  la copie prive inclut la famille et peut-tre les amis. Pas un quidam sur le Net.


Le droit  la copie prive inclut explicitement ce que les intervenants ont envie qu'elle inclue. Tout a, c'est de la manipulation de textes dans un but de leur faire dire ce qu'on a envie qu'ils disent, suivi ensuite d'une phase destine  rendre plus indiscutable l'interprtation farfelue qu'on en a faite. C'est dire quelque chose de pas prcis pour ensuite le traduire en quelque chose de prcis mais qui ne signifie plus la chose initiale pour laquelle les gens ont donn leur accord. C'est de l'arnaque.

Quand on a dit  l'origine que la copie devait tre  utilisation de la sphre prive, a voulait explicitement dire :

- Qu'on ne pouvait pas utiliser cette copie dans une soire publique
- Qu'on ne pouvait pas la diffuser sur les ondes
- Qu'on ne pouvait pas en tirer profit direct ou indirect

Ca s'appelle : l'esprit de la loi.

Ca ne voulait pas dire "dont on ne peut pas faire une autre copie". C'tait destin  ne pas restreindre l'utilisation gratuite de la culture  des fins prives tout en essayant d'crire un texte vitant que la copie ne remplace l'original dans le circuit commercial. On n'avait pas prvu internet comme moyen de se procurer une copie  usage priv, et donc les plus voraces ont voulu le beurre et l'argent du beurre (la protection de l'artiste et des revenus sur les utilisations prives), et y sont arrivs  force de manipulation.

Le drame, c'est qu'aujourd'hui des gens comme toi ont carrment oubli la raison d'tre des droits et la raison d'tre de l'exception concernant les copies  usage privs. Cette exception est remise en cause, quitte pour cel  traquer le citoyen jusque dans sa vie prive.




> Bah heureusement qu'une vido tlcharge ne peut pas encore faire concurrence  une sortie au cinma avec une salle  la pointe de la techno.


Je note.
Et je rponds : heureusement une chanson mp3 tlcharge ne peut pas encore faire concurrence  une soire en concert.

C'est de mme nature, et on en revient au dpart: l'artiste peut trs bien vivre de ses concerts sans avoir besoin de faire payer le tlchargement sur internet.

A+
Claude

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Dadvsi est encore une autre utopie franaise de limiter le droit  la copie prive.


Gn? T'es srieux l?
La DADVSI est une transposition d'une directive *europenne* 2001/29/CE sur "l'harmonisation de certains aspects du droit d'auteur et des droits voisins dans la socit de l'information". Tu peux aller voir ici pour regarder le texte de la directive et t'apercevoir qu'elle inclut l'ensemble des mesures de la loi DADVSI (y compris l'interdiction du contournement des DRM). Et la directive europenne est  son tour une transposition du trait de 1996 nomm "World Intellectual Property Organization Copyright Treaty".

Alors pourquoi tu viens raconter des salades sur une "utopie franaise" et essayer d'enfumer des gens qui lisent ce forum?  ::roll:: 
Demande plutt  tes chers lus Belges pourquoi ils ont vot cette directive pour commencer...




> Je le rpte encore et encore :  l'origine aucun revenu des interprtes et des auteurs n'tait garanti


Il n'est toujours pas garanti. Tu vends rien, t'as que dalle. Tu fais un film de merde, tu ne rcupre mme pas ta mise.




> Aujourd'hui, sous prtexte qu'on met en ligne non pas un original (impossible de fait) mais une copie


Mais non tain, c'est parce que tu met cette copie  la disposition d'un parfait inconnu et non pas pour ton usage perso ou pour l'usage d'un membre de ta famille.




> - On peut copier une oeuvre pour l'utiliser en priv, mais on ne peut pas copier la copie d'une oeuvre


Bien sr que tu peux copier la copie. Tant qu'elle sort pas de chez toi ou de chez ton cercle familial.




> - Le "tlchargeur" n'est cependant toujours pas dans l'illgalit, puisque lui fait une copie de ce qu'il trouve pour son usage priv. On a donc ajout encore une couche de dmence en prcisant que celui qui tlcharge opre en fait un recel d'une oeuvre vole, alors que juridiquement il n'y a aucun vol (voir dictionnaire) et donc il ne peut pas y avoir de recel.


a c'est on interprtation, le CPI lui parle clairement de contrefaon.

Voila ton niveau de connaissance de droit en somme.

----------


## Marc_27

> Quand on a dit  l'origine que la copie devait tre  utilisation de la sphre prive, a voulait explicitement dire :
> 
> - Qu'on ne pouvait pas utiliser cette copie dans une soire publique
> - Qu'on ne pouvait pas la diffuser sur les ondes
> - Qu'on ne pouvait pas en tirer profit direct ou indirect
> 
> Ca s'appelle : l'esprit de la loi.
> 
> Le drame, c'est qu'aujourd'hui des gens comme toi ont carrment oubli la raison d'tre des droits et la raison d'tre de l'exception concernant les copies  usage privs. Cette exception est remise en cause, quitte pour cel  traquer le citoyen jusque dans sa vie prive.


+1

La lois tait l pour empecher qui quelqu'un faisait du profit avec le travail d'une autre personne. Et c'est pas du tout le cas de la partage, o personne fait du profit.

Pour critiquer la partage, il faut donc arriver  trouver des arguments hors ces mmes lois, qu'on ts dj changs N  fois au profit de quelques peus intresss (pas les artistes), et pas citer les lois qu'on est en train de mettre en cause, sans aucunne reflection dessus...

----------


## dams78

> Et avec le tlchargement payant, il fera comment? On va le tlcharger alors qu'on n'achte pas ses CD (sans quoi il ne serait pas un "petit" chanteur)? Ben non, du coup au lieu de devenir connu par tlchargement gratuit (a fonctionne dj comme a), il restera inconnu. Et s'il choisit de proposer du gratuit pour tre connu, c'est la preuve que le tlchargement payant n'intresse que les gros acteurs de cet univers particulier.
> 
> On en reviendra  la situation initiale : pour tre connu, il faudra imprativement passer par un diteur pro, et donc signer des contrats pas toujours favorables  l'artiste, surtout si c'est un artiste pas connu.
> Les petits artistes ne veulent donc pas bloquer le tlchargement internet, ils s'en servent.


Donc en gros le petit chanteur n'a pas le choix, et une fois qu'il l'a il choisit d'tre pay, c'est bizarre a quand mme, en prenant un raccourcis doit on en dduire qu'en partageant sa musique cela ne permet pas d'en vivre???




> Pourquoi? A part en France, il existe des pays o des internautes ont peur de tlcharger? Sur base de quelle menace ??? Ca existe, a??? Bon, il y a peut-tre des gens qui ont peur de tout, mais  mon avis a ne reprsentera qu'une infime portion de ceux qui tlchargent dj. Dit autrement, ces "nouveaux" tlchargeurs ne vont pas rvolutionner les chiffres de tlchargement, LOL.


C'est trs tonnant mais il y a des gens qui respectent les lois tu sais, et ce mme s'ils ne risquent rien. Personnellement si Johnny Halliday dcide que sa musique mrite d'tre achete mme s'il est pt de tunes, je vais respecter ce choix. C'est aussi simple que a, LOL.
Du coup oui si demain tu lgalises le tlchargement, tu aura forcment plus de personnes qui vont se mettre  tlcharger, et tu aura forcment un plus gros dbit de tlchargements.




> Moi, je pense que les ventes physiques peuvent chuter un peu par rapport aujourd'hui, mais le tlchargement payant non. Mme sans HADOPI il y avait des gens qui le faisaient pour plusieur raisons: peur des virus, manque de connaissance pour le faire, il faut chercher le fichier et aprs qu'on le trouve il y a parfois une manque de qualit, etc, etc, etc...


N'oublies pas ( mon avis) la principale raison : c'est que tlcharger en P2P est illgale, concernant la qualit... elle est souvent meilleure sur les P2P (sans DRM et cie).

----------


## Tellen

> Du reste, les Japonais sont encore plus malins: ils ont fourni des oeuvres gratuites  toutes les chanes de tl du monde (les fameux manga) dans l'unique but de propager la culture japonaise et de vendre leurs produits drivs.


 :8O: 

Ou tu as vu a ?

Les japonnais on fournit gratuitement les mangas a toutes les tls du monde !!!!! 

a ne choque que moi ? Rassurez moi c'est une connerie ou je suis un grand naf ? (Ce qui reste une possibilit)

----------


## Marc_27

> Donc en gros le petit chanteur n'a pas le choix, et une fois qu'il l'a il choisit d'tre pay, c'est bizarre a quand mme, en prenant un raccourcis doit on en dduire qu'en partageant sa musique cela ne permet pas d'en vivre???
> 
> 
> C'est trs tonnant mais il y a des gens qui respectent les lois tu sais, et ce mme s'ils ne risquent rien. Personnellement si Johnny Halliday dcide que sa musique mrite d'tre achete mme s'il est pt de tunes, je vais respecter ce choix. C'est aussi simple que a, LOL.
> Du coup oui si demain tu lgalises le tlchargement, tu aura forcment plus de personnes qui vont se mettre  tlcharger, et tu aura forcment un plus gros dbit de tlchargements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La c'est notre avis, je crois qu'il n'y a pas de discution, il sont que des suppositions. 

Mais le fait que le pricipal produit pour l'industrie est la vente physique, et que sont comportement est pas certain (je dis a parce que les etudes montrent qu'elles peuvent monter un peu avec la legalisation de la partage). 

Vraiment, je comprends que l'industrie et *quelques peus* artistes essayent d'arreter la partage, parce que la plus grand part sait qu'ils n'ont que  gagner avec elle. 

Mais ici, o on est senc de reflechir pour le bien tre commun! Dsol mais je n'ai jamais pens  voir a. Je ne suis pas d'accord avec tous les arguments de notre ami ClaudeBg, mais il a tout dit quand il parle de l'esprit de la loi. 

Aujourd'hui c'est vraiment facille de citer les lois, quoi elle permit et quoi elle ne permit pas, quoi c'est copie prive ou pas. Mais dans le monde o on voit que des interets autres que les bien tre commun font des lois, il faut se demander pas seulement quel est la lois mais aussi d'o elle vient et quel tait son ide au depart.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Note que le radar est un parfait exemple d'hypocrisie : plutt que de mettre des radars on aurait trs bien pu limiter la vitesse des vhicules et leur puissance


a c'est une preuve que tu ne comprends pas tout ce que tu affirmes. Car limiter la vitesse des vhicules est impossible et inapplicable. Rflchis un peu avant d'crire n'importe quoi, pour essayer de faire croire que tu matrises tes sujets, qui, comme on le voit, te dpassent compltement.




> Lis mon analyse d'hier, tu verra qu'au contraire Hadopi *renforce* le droit de l'utilisateur  la copie prive par rapport  la loi DADVSI (qui, je rappelle, est une transposition d'une directive europenne  la base).
> 
> Le droit  la copie prive inclut la famille et peut-tre les amis. Pas un quidam sur le Net.
> 
> Bah heureusement qu'une vido tlcharge ne peut pas encore faire concurrence  une sortie au cinma avec une salle  la pointe de la techno.


Merci, je commenais  me sentir seul. Mais je crois que c'est peine perdue de tenter d'expliquer quelque chose  ClaudeBg. 




> Mais non tain, c'est parce que tu met cette copie  la disposition d'un parfait inconnu et non pas pour ton usage perso ou pour l'usage d'un membre de ta famille.


a il n'arrive pas  le comprendre. 
Priv <> Publique est un concept qui lui passe par dessus la tte !




> Bien sr que tu peux copier la copie. Tant qu'elle sort pas de chez toi ou de chez ton cercle familial.


Merci  ::ccool::

----------


## Guardian

> a ne choque que moi ? Rassurez moi c'est une connerie ou je suis un grand naf ? (Ce qui reste une possibilit)


Rassure-toi, c'est une c** mais il en poste tellement qu'on ne peut les relever toutes  :;):

----------


## sshpcl2

juste un rappel les limitations de vitesse date de 1973, avais pour fonction lgitime les economies de ptrole ... puis aprs on a fait le lien avec les 16.000 morts de l'anne  ::aie:: 

la comparaison qu'on pourrais faire c'est alors on limite internet (je sais  ::mrgreen:: ) et la pouf pouf les sites nazi et patin coufin quoi les mchants mchants parcqu'on sais tous que le 4 eme reich se prpare hein !!(j'en tremble encore ::mrgreen:: )... s'ecroule par une raction en chaine ...

mais non les question lgitimes pos par claude c'est l'hrdit, et les lobbys de tout poil sont t'il lgitime ... comme on est dans une logique de confrontation oui.. les groupes doivent tres riches et puissant pour s'impos .. la logique est profondment niaise, parcqu'une foultitude de petite boites seraient bien plus efficace pour l'emploie et la cration musical, m'enfin tous sa c'est la faute  l'cole reagan  ::mrgreen::  et a farraday ...

donc hadopi ou pas hadopi le problme est toujours (non pas QUE david guetta) qu'on vie la pire priode pour la cration musical ...  ::aie::

----------


## unknow0

> a c'est une preuve que tu ne comprends pas tout ce que tu affirmes. Car limiter la vitesse des vhicules est impossible et inapplicable.


ha les voiture sans permis peuvent rouler a 150?
la vache moi qui croyait quelle pouvais dificilement allez plus haut que 50.

limiter la puisance d'un moteur ou metre un moteur moins puisants dans les voitures vendue en france sa revien au meme, c'est plus que faissable si on ne tien pas compte du lobby des constructeur automobile (et des consomateurs surement aussi)

----------


## grafikm_fr

> ha les voiture sans permis peuvent rouler a 150?
> la vache moi qui croyait quelle pouvais dificilement allez plus haut que 50.


On parle de voitures ici, pas d'un moteur de scooter de 50 cc.
Parce que bon, des fois faut aussi pouvoir aller sur l'autoroute (voire les quais si on est  Paris).




> limiter la puisance d'un moteur ou metre un moteur moins puisants dans les voitures vendue en france sa revien au meme, c'est plus que faissable si on ne tien pas compte du lobby des constructeur automobile (et des consomateurs surement aussi)


C'est surtout que un moteur thermique a beau avoir un rendement de ~30%, celui-ci n'est atteint qu' pleine puissance. Dans un moteur standard en cycle urbain, il y a maxi 10% de sa puissance qui est utilise (et en pratique, 5-6%)

L ou a se corse, si tu rduis la puissance maxi d'un moteur, tu bousilles aussi sa puissance intermdiaire et par l mme la capacit de la bagnole  acclrer. Techniquement, tu peux tout  fait avoir une bagnole avec un moteur de 10 chevaux, mais elle va passer de 0  100 en 120 secondes au lieu de 10. Et le hic, c'est que a engendrera un bordel impossible en ville, ou une voiture doit pouvoir acclrer  une allure raisonnable. Sans parler bien entendu de l'effet psychologique... Il y a des solutions  base d'accumulateurs mcaniques mais elles sont en dveloppement depuis 30 ans et on en voit pas le bout.

----------


## unknow0

> Et le hic, c'est que a engendrera un bordel impossible en ville, ou une voiture doit pouvoir acclrer  une allure raisonnable.


si tous le monde acceleraire a peu pres de la meme maniere sa ne pose pas trop de probleme. Apres il y a un peu pres tous les automobilistes qui vont se pleindre metre 30ans pour arriver a sa vitesse de croisiere c'est looonnnng xD

fin bon on va un peu arreter le HS je pence xD

----------


## Guardian

> Quand je dis "s'il met du payant, il ne vendra rien du tout", me citer en disant que "vendre du gratuit, c'est donner", c'est assez "curieux" comme rpartie.


Merci de me confirmer qu'en plus tu ne lis pas correctement et/ou que tu interprtes tout de la manire qui t'arrange  ::ccool:: 
Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai crit et ta citation omet, volontairement j'espre, le passage essentiel.




> "Vendre du gratuit" *en franais, a se dit* "donner".


Relis jusqu' comprhension cette fois  :;):

----------


## OWickerman

> Le droit  la copie prive inclut la famille et peut-tre les amis. Pas un quidam sur le Net.


Philosophiquement, je fais partie de la famille humaine et tous les humains sont mes amis.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> ha les voiture sans permis peuvent rouler a 150?
> la vache moi qui croyait quelle pouvais dificilement allez plus haut que 50.
> 
> limiter la puisance d'un moteur ou metre un moteur moins puisants dans les voitures vendue en france sa revien au meme, c'est plus que faissable si on ne tien pas compte du lobby des constructeur automobile (et des consomateurs surement aussi)


Je ne reviens pas sur le cas des voitures sans permis. Merci  *grafikm_fr* pour cela.

Visiblement, ce que je voulais dire sur l'impossibilit de limiter la puissance des voitures, a t vue comme une impossibilit technique, alors que pour moi, c'est une impossibilit logique.
En admettons qu'on limite la puissance des voitures. On va donc les restreindre afin de ne pas pouvoir dpasser le ....  ::question:: 

Ben oui, quelle vitesse va tre choisie ? Le 130 ? Ben, en quoi a va solutionner le problme ? Des gens pourront donc rouler  130 sur des routes  110, 90 et mme en ville !
Donc, on restreint  50 ! Super pour les autoroutes  ::ccool::  Et puis, les zones  30 peuvent tre enfreintes ! Donc, le mieux c'est de limiter  30 ! Gnial !

On voit donc la btise de cette proposition. Autre problme, quid des gens voyageant  l'tranger ? Les limitations ne sont pas les mmes. Par exemple en Allemagne, les Autoroutes ont des parties sans limitations. Alors ? On fait comment ? 

Il ne faut pas dire n'importe quoi, ou ne voir qu'une partie des choses. Il faut... rflchir.  ::ccool::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Philosophiquement, je fais partie de la famille humaine et tous les humains sont mes amis.


C'est ton choix, mais en ce qui concerne le cercle de diffusion d'une copie prive, je ne suis pas certain que ce point de vue tienne devant une cour  :;):

----------


## mortapa

> Philosophiquement, je fais partie de la famille humaine et tous les humains sont mes amis.


j'aime beaucoup  ::ccool::  mais je me serais arrt  la premire partie : 

"Philosophiquement, je fais partie de la famille humaine"
Amis sous entend apprcier hors je pense que l'on est loin dapprcier tout les tre humains. (surtout les faf)

----------


## OWickerman

Bah, j'aime mme les gens dont je n'apprcie pas les ides  :;): 
De qui pourrait-on se moquer sans eux ?
Sinon, pour le point de vue juridique, je propose de dire que, biologiquement, je fais partie de la famille des hominids, comme a je peux prter mes copies prives  tous les primates (mme les fafs du coup) !

----------


## Guardian

> comme a je peux prter mes copies prives  tous les primates (mme les fafs du coup) !


Faudra penser  vendre des PC et des iChoses aux babouins et autres gorilles dans ce cas  ::mouarf:: 

Un peu de lecture  ::fleche::   :;): 
_sci_

----------


## el_socio

Dans cette discussion, certains disent qul est ncessaire de trouver un nouveau modele economique pour gerer les oeuvres dart, plutot que de mettre en place des horreurs comme hadopi. Cest aussi mon avis.
En general, les dirigeants ne sont pas de cet avis et preferent lutter aux cotes des editeurs pour preserver leur part du gateau.
Mais certains tentent des experiences. Il y a jamendo, il y a le copyleft, et maintenant, une experience dont je voulais vous parler: http://scinfolex.wordpress.com/2010/...nait-du-froid/




> Il consiste  numriser et  donner accs  50 000 ouvrages toujours protgs par des droits dauteur et  les rendre accessibles par le biais du site Bokhylla, dans le respect de la lgislation et en garantissant une rmunration quitable aux titulaires de droits (auteurs et diteurs).

----------


## grafikm_fr

> et maintenant, une experience dont je voulais vous parler: http://scinfolex.wordpress.com/2010/...nait-du-froid/





> La mise en ligne comporte certaines restrictions (assez fortes) : les livres ne peuvent pas tre tlchargs et on ne peut avoir accs  Bokhylla que depuis le territoire norvgien et pas depuis ltranger (adresse IP norvgienne).


C'est quand mme autre chose que du tlchargement sauvage  ::P:

----------


## dams78

> Dans cette discussion, certains disent qul est ncessaire de trouver un nouveau modele economique pour gerer les oeuvres dart, plutot que de mettre en place des horreurs comme hadopi. Cest aussi mon avis.
> En general, les dirigeants ne sont pas de cet avis et preferent lutter aux cotes des editeurs pour preserver leur part du gateau.
> Mais certains tentent des experiences. Il y a jamendo, il y a le copyleft, et maintenant, une experience dont je voulais vous parler: http://scinfolex.wordpress.com/2010/...nait-du-froid/


Dans les exemples que tu sites, il ne faut pas oublier que c'est un choix des artistes / diteurs, on les a pas forc, si on prend l'exemple de jamendo, de partager librement leurs crations (travail?).
Donc clairement c'est  nous consommateurs d'encourager ce type de projet.

Moi quelque chose qui me surprend, c'est qu'on entend dire : Internet c'est gnial a permet de dcouvrir de nouveaux talents, sauf que ces talents une fois connus rentrent dans le moule de l'industrie classique (je vends de la musique). Alors je me pose la question, est ce qu'avec juste Internet il n'est pas possible pour les artistes de vivre (ou alors ils en veulent plus?).

----------


## Marc_27

Toujours avec des interventions pertinents (c'tait une comparaison avec une ancienne loi amricaine dont le ciel au-dessus d'un terrain apartenait aussi au proprietaire du terrain, c'tait pas un espace commun  tous, et donc les avions ne pouvaient pas circuler sans passer par les proprietes privs):




> J'explicite l'analogie. Les lois sur le droit d'auteur ont t crites pour protger les auteurs contre les diteurs, qui "se faisaient de l'argent sur leur dos sans contrepartie".  l'poque, le "partage non-commercial" n'existait pas, tout comme l'"espace arien" n'existait pas. La loi n'avait donc pas  s'en occuper.
> 
> Une fois qu'une nouvelle technologie est arrive (Internet dans un cas, les avions dans l'autres), les fondements de la loi sont remis en cause : il est illgitime d'appliquer sans rflchir les lois destines  rguler une pratique commerciale  des changes privs non-commerciaux. D'autant plus que les lois du copyright sur Internet protgent les diteurs (au dtriment des artistes) : le monde  l'envers !
> 
> Et quand tu dis que toute cration d'un individu lui appartient, il faut bien dfinir les contours. Dans le monde matriel, c'est simple : l'objet produit appartient  l'auteur. Dans le monde immatriel, le fait qu'une uvre "appartienne" (droit moral)  l'auteur n'implique pas qu'il ait le contrle absolu sur l'utilisation prive que d'autres en feraient. Et en allant plus loin, une ide  laquelle je pense (qui est la cration d'un individu, moi) ne peut m'appartenir exclusivement : je ne peux empcher d'autres personnes de penser  la mme chose.
> 
> _ Le livre, comme livre, appartient  l'auteur, mais comme pense, il appartient -le mot n'est pas trop vaste- au genre humain. Toutes les intelligences y ont droit. Si l'un des deux droits, le droit de l'crivain et le droit de l'esprit humain, devait tre sacrifi, ce serait, certes, le droit de l'crivain, car l'intrt public est notre proccupation unique, et tous, je le dclare, doivent passer avant nous._ 
> Victor Hugo, 1878


PS: pour les defenseurs du copyright, la citation a t prise avec l'autorisation de l'auteur  :;):

----------


## el_socio

Bonjour,

J'ai trouve un article de blog vraiment tres interessant a propos de LOPPSI.

Grace a Wikileaks (decidement, on en parle beaucoup en ce moment!), les auteurs de ce blog ont passe des mois a decortiquer le projet loppsi. D'apres eux, loppsi utilise un vrai et grave probleme (la pedopornophilie sur internet) comme un cheval de troie dont le reel objectif est le controle d'internet. Que l'on soit d'accord ou pas avec ce point de vue, le travail propose est abouti, serieux et documente.

Lien: http://fr.readwriteweb.com/2010/12/0...namite-loppsi/

----------


## sevyc64

Rien de neuf sous le soleil.

C'est connu depuis LOPPSI 1, et LOPPSI 2 enfonce encore plus le clou, prparant le terrain  ACTA, qui, mme si elle est rejete pour le moment arrivera  passer sous la pression des USA.

----------


## el_socio

Un article intressant sur HADOPI: un systeme de controle chez l'usager
On y apprend que, d'apres les specifications fonctionnelles d'HADOPI, ils veulent mettre en place un systeme de log qui enregistrera "chaque clic ainsi que toute activite reseau notable".
Je sais pas vous, mais moi ca me fait un peu froid dans le dos... surtout que tout ce qui se fait chez vous en france on le retrouve quelques annees apres ici en espagne.

----------


## kuranes

> Un article intressant sur HADOPI: un systeme de controle chez l'usager
> On y apprend que, d'apres les specifications fonctionnelles d'HADOPI, ils veulent mettre en place un systeme de log qui enregistrera "chaque clic ainsi que toute activite reseau notable".
> Je sais pas vous, mais moi ca me fait un peu froid dans le dos... surtout que tout ce qui se fait chez vous en france on le retrouve quelques annees apres ici en espagne.


Pas  se faire de bile... En france, on a pas t foutus d'avoir un site france.fr stable, donc russir  faire un contrle crdible d'internet, on en est encore loin...  ::aie::

----------


## Marc_27

Encore un avis plus equilibr de l'UFC-Que Choisir:






> ...
> Disons que si la question est : peut-on faire un systme ou tout le monde s'y retrouve ? Ma rponse est oui. En effet, il n'y a pas de crise de la culture, nos diffrentes tudes le dmontrent, les consommateurs ne dpensent pas moins (mme plus) mais diffremment. Puis, le numrique peut encore permettre de crer de nouvelles sources de revenus, comme la contribution crative. Mais pour cela tout le monde doit accepter de se mettre autour d'une table pour discuter sereinement, et oublier certaines postures corporatistes.
> 
> Si votre question est, est-ce que les maisons de disques vont tre perdantes ? Dans la mesure o elles semblent s'approprier la majeure partie de certaines formes de rmunrations, il est probable qu'elles y perdent  court terme. Mais cela est galement le prix  payer pour leur incroyable immobilisme. *Si je devais citer un exemple de rigidit et d'incapacit  s'adapter  un nouvel environnement, je pense que ce serait mon exemple numro un. Cette industrie doit arrter de vouloir remonter le temps en restaurant des modes de commercialisation et des modles conomiques, notamment au moyen de lois rpressives, obsoltes et sans avenir.* 
> 
> Tant que les maisons de disques n'auront pas mis  jour leur logiciel interne, nous resterons dans cette situation ubuesque : *une guerre couteuse contre les internautes qui ne gnre aucun revenu ni pour les maisons de disque ni pour les artistes/crateurs. Et un consommateur qui supporte les cots de la bataille via l'impt sans voir venir ni une offre lgale de qualit, ni un accs garanti  la culture.* Le bilan pour la collectivit du positionnement de ces acteurs et des politiques gouvernementales qu'ils influencent depuis les dbats autour de la loi DADVSI est clairement ngatif. Il faudra bien un jour que les premiers comme les seconds l'admettent et en assument la responsabilit ! 
> ...

----------


## oxyaxion

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas tout lu mais je souhaiterai simplement ragir concernant l'article Free concernant UFC / Mr Pascal Ngre ainsi que son interview sur le Figaro, un interview assez affligeant de ridicule de mauvaise foie d'hypocrisie ou que sais-je encore ...

Notamment sa citation : 


> "Si nous n'avions produit que la  Star Academy , ce serait dramatique. Ce qui est gnial, c'est que nous avons aussi produit Cecilia Bartoli, Hlne Grimaud ou Zazie. Cela s'appelle la diversit."


J'ai  peine fini mon caf que j'ai dj des envies de rvolution c'est dingue ...
Belle diversit culturelle en effet .. c'est tout  fait AFFLIGEANT de lire de tels propos et de donner tribune  un tel homme avec une mauvaise foi inimaginable.

Et le Figaro ne peut s'empcher de statuer en intro :


> "la loi Hadopi, qui a fait reculer le piratage."


 J'aimerais bien connatre les sources de cette affirmation .. Savent-il que pendant ce temps l les obscures sites offshores de tlchargements type "usenet" se frottent les mains avec l'argent de leurs enfants qui plutt que de tlcharger via Torrents se tournent vers ce mdia (payant).
Argent qui financent probablement mafias pgres et autres organisations sympathiques.

J'ai vraiment de plus en plus honte de ma nationalit ...

----------


## grafikm_fr

Dans la grande srie:
La Nouvelle-Zlande interdit le partage de fichiers sur le Net  ::aie::

----------


## apokrif

> Un article intressant sur HADOPI: un systeme de controle chez l'usager
> On y apprend que, d'apres les specifications fonctionnelles d'HADOPI, ils veulent mettre en place un systeme de log qui enregistrera "chaque clic ainsi que toute activite reseau notable".


On a dj propos pire: http://www.lebars.org/sec/tcpa-faq.fr.html

----------


## pmithrandir

premier dossiers transmis en etape 3 devant les juges...
on va voir si hadopi tient le coup.

enfin.

----------


## souviron34

> Alors je me pose la question, est ce qu'avec juste Internet il n'est pas possible pour les artistes de vivre (ou alors ils en veulent plus?).


A question simple rponse simple : non..

Plusieurs raisons :

a) si des gens veulent des CD, ben,.. Il faut les acheter, les enregistrer, et se faire payer, les envoyer.. Tout a cote des sous.. Et du temps.. Plus des accords avec la poste, avec les sits de paiements en ligne, avec ventuellement MasterCard, Visa, etc etc..

b) d'autre part, il peut tre pas mal de faire des concerts.. Cela demande une organisation, des contacts, des voyages, des htels.. Cela ausi demande de sous...

c) justement  cause des "droits", il faut vrifier (si tu veux en vivre) que quelqu'un ne s'en sert pas dans une pub, un film, etc, de manire gratuite alors que tu aurais pu toucher un peu comme tant l'auteur...  Pour a, il faut des gens qui regardent  travers ce qui sort, qui contactent les ventuels socit, et qui discutent juridique et finances..

Tout ceci fait que "un gars tout seul" a peu de chance d'en vivre..

----------


## Rayek

> A question simple rponse simple : non..
> 
> Plusieurs raisons :
> 
> a) si des gens veulent des CD, ben,.. Il faut les acheter, les enregistrer, et se faire payer, les envoyer.. Tout a cote des sous.. Et du temps.. Plus des accords avec la poste, avec les sits de paiements en ligne, avec ventuellement MasterCard, Visa, etc etc..


Tu enlves les CD et l'envoi, vu que maintenant beaucoup veulent du dmatrialis un bon site web et a roule.
Pour les sites de paiement tu as largement de quoi faire et pour pas cher (Je n'en citerai pas pour pas faire de pub  ::P: ).

----------


## souviron34

Admettons .., 

(quoiqu'il y ait encore pas mal, en proportions, de CDs qui se vendent...)

Exemple d'hier : Whitney Houston a vendu 171 millions d'album, et Adle plus d'un million en un an... Adele dpasse le million d albums vendus en Francel

 2  3 euros rcuprs par album, a fait pas mal, non ?? Ah OK.. Tu vexu t'en passer  ::aie:: 

Maintenant, les points b et c sont toujours l..

En fait, c'est en a que c'est un peu risible , les arguments "faut se passer des intermdiaires"..

Bien sr, tu peux tout faire toi-mme.. C'est juste que tu n'as plus le temps (_et souvent pas l'argent, parce que souvent il faut en avancer , et pas mal en plus_) de faire ton art...

----------


## Rayek

> Admettons .., 
> 
> (quoiqu'il y ait encore pas mal, en proportions, de CDs qui se vendent...)
> 
> Exemple d'hier : Whitney Houston a vendu 171 millions d'album, et Adle plus d'un million en un an... Adele dpasse le million d albums vendus en Francel
> 
>  2  3 euros rcuprs par album, a fait pas mal, non ?? Ah OK.. Tu vexu t'en passer 
> 
> Maintenant, les points b et c sont toujours l..
> ...


2 ou 3 euros quand tu es connus, sinon c'est combien ?

Pour point 2, comment ils font les groupes avant d'tre chez une major ?

Pour le point 3 c'est pas  la Sacem de faire cela ? Ils ennuient bien une cole pour une chanson de dpart  la retraite.

----------


## souviron34

> 2 ou 3 euros quand tu es connus, sinon c'est combien ?


C'est indpendant, en gnral. A peine plus ou  peine moins..

Prenons un cas standard : le distributeur donne 4 euros au producteur. Si l'artiste est auteur-compositeur-interprte, il touche 25% par rle, c'est  dire 75%, donc 3 euros, avec un accord standard o le producteur touche 25%.

De toutes faons la part est 1/3 1/3 1/3 entre auteur, compositeur, et interprte..





> Pour point 2, comment ils font les groupes avant d'tre chez une major ?


C'est pas forc que ce soit une major. Il y a pas mal (moins en France) de producteurs indpendants..

Mais en gnral c'est soit le chef du groupe soit quelqu'un qu'ils connaissent et embauchent  temps partiel qui leur trouve des dates dans la rgion..

(rle du manager + comptable)





> Pour le point 3 c'est pas  la Sacem de faire cela ? Ils ennuient bien une cole pour une chanson de dpart  la retraite.


Pas du tout : la SACEM tabli les comptes et effectue la rpartition. Point barre.

C'est thoriquement le rle de l'diiteur de s'occuper de ces cas et ces recherches. 

La SACEM recoit des radios et tls (en France et Bnlux uniquement) les heures de passage des chansons et tabli le compte-rendu.  Elle roit aussi du distributeur le nombre de disques presss, et le nombre de ceux vendus rellement..La taxe est tablie sur le nombre de disque presss (et non pas rellement vendus), par rapport au nombre de chansons sur le disque et les participants  chaque chanson.


C'est aussi l'diteur qui reoit le dtail des passages  la radio/tl, et qui reoit de la SACEM le paiement correspondant.

Mais que ce soit faire jouer la musique dans un film, la chanson dans une pub, le contact et/ou la traduction dans une autre langue, faire chanter par un autre interprte etc etc, c'est l'diteur qui s'occupe de tous les aspects contatcs et lgaux.

De mme, trouver une salle de concert, un festival, organiser des entrevues avec les journaux ou tls, a prend du temps, des contacts, et souvent de l'argent (_avancer le prix des voyages, des rservations d'htels, etc etc._)

a, c'est en gnral partag par tourneur, producteur, distributeur, et diteur..

----------


## Marc_27

> 2 ou 3 euros quand tu es connus, sinon c'est combien ?
> 
> Pour point 2, comment ils font les groupes avant d'tre chez une major ?
> 
> Pour le point 3 c'est pas  la Sacem de faire cela ? Ils ennuient bien une cole pour une chanson de dpart  la retraite.


En plus, comment font tous les autres mtiers qu'on besoin un montant initial d'investissement? (avocats, mdecins, boulangers, etc...)?

Les maisons de disque se disent indispensables pour la culture, alors qu'ils ne le sont pas (vide tous les groupes que se sont lancs seules et aprs ont t prises par un grand major). Ils ne veulent que maintenir leur monopole sur toute la forme de distribution, avec des pratiques injustifiables dans lpoque d'aujourd'hui.

----------


## souviron34

> En plus, comment font tous les autres mtiers qu'on besoin un montant initial d'investissement? (avocats, mdecins, boulangers, etc...)?
> 
> Les maisons de disque se disent indispensables pour la culture, alors qu'ils ne le sont pas (vide tous les groupes que se sont lancs seules et aprs ont t prises par un grand major). Ils ne veulent que maintenir leur monopole sur toute la forme de distribution, avec des pratiques injustifiables dans lpoque d'aujourd'hui.


 ::aie:: 

a s'appelle avoir des oeillres..

Lis un peu mon post, renseignes-toi...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu enlves les CD et l'envoi, vu que maintenant beaucoup veulent du dmatrialis un bon site web et a roule.


Ha ! La dictature des pirates est en place ! Plus de CD, juste pour leur plaisir et tant pis pour ceux qui 
n'ont pas internetn'ont pas de PCn'ont pas envie de mp3 pourrisaiment la musique sur leur chaine dans leur salon, (sont des ringards, la musique a s'coute sur un iPod avec un microcasque !)





> 2 ou 3 euros quand tu es connus, sinon c'est combien ?


Comme dis par Souviron, c'est indpendant de la notorit. Par contre, plus t'es connu, plus tu vends et donc plus tu gagnes. Elle est l, la diffrence de revenus. Mais, justement, les Majors sont l pour te promouvoir, grce  leurs moyens financiers et leurs rseaux de connaissance, ils aident  la notorit de groupes inconnus. Et, s'ils peuvent le faire, c'est aussi parce qu'ils ont dans leurs rserves des groupes connus qui leur rapporte assez d'argent pour en miser sur des groupes inconnus.




> Pour point 2, comment ils font les groupes avant d'tre chez une major ?


Ils en cherchent unes !  ::mouarf:: 
Ils galrent de minables concerts en concerts pourris, pour essayer d'attirer l'attention d'un producteur.




> En plus, comment font tous les autres mtiers qu'on besoin un montant initial d'investissement? (avocats, mdecins, boulangers, etc...)?


Il y a une diffrence notoire, mais je suis sr que tu la connais dj. Tous les mtiers que tu cites, ont besoin d'un investissement, puis aprs a roule. Donc, on emprunte une fois, et puis on rembourse et aprs on encaisse.
Encore que dans le cas d'avocats, souvent on commence dans un cabinet, avant de s'installer une fois que l'on a sa clientle. Pour les mdecins, c'est souvent des remplacements d'abord, rachat d'une patentile, ou installation dans un cabinet existant. Bref, pas trop de frais.
Alors qu'un artiste, lui doit composer et crire (a peut tre long), ensuite enregistrer (payer studio, ingnieurs du son, musiciens, ...), faire les arrangements, sortir l'album, faire sa promo, et prvoir des concerts. Tout cela  chaque nouvel album ! 
Comme tu vois, on est loin de ton exemple.  ::ccool::

----------


## sevyc64

> Mais, justement, les Majors sont l pour te promouvoir, grce  leurs moyens financiers et leurs rseaux de connaissance, ils aident  la notorit de groupes inconnus. Et, s'ils peuvent le faire, c'est aussi parce qu'ils ont dans leurs rserves des groupes connus qui leur rapporte assez d'argent pour en miser sur des groupes inconnus.


Ce qui tait vrai il y a quelques annes, l'est beaucoup moins maintenant.
LEs majors sont l pour faire du fric et pomper un max aux clients et entuber un max l'artiste (pour rappel, sur un cd  22, l'artiste ne touche gnralement pas plus de quelques dizaines de centimes, plus de 40% du prix allant  la major). 
Comment expliquer que malgr la baisse constante et vertigineuse (scandaleuse selon P.Ngre) des vente de disque, les majors continuent  faire des millions de bnfices ?

Pour rappel, il n'existe plus que 2 majors importantes, Universal et Sony. Les autres majors de moyennes importances appartiennent toutes  l'une de ces 2 l. Depuis 10 ans (gnration StarAc) Ces majors l misent de moins en moins (directement en tout cas) sur les nouveaux artistes. Tout ce qui les intressent ces les artistes qui vendent dj bien ou ceux qui peuvent ventuellement faire un buzz trs trs rapidement, ainsi que des reprises  l'infinie par X ou Y et les compils dbiles que l'on nous sort  tour de bras.

Les majors fonctionnent toujours sur un modle conomiques totalement dpasss  l'heure d'internet, mais elles refusent obstinment de le remettre en cause et d'voluer. Elles se mettent  l'cart d'elles-mmes.

Dsormais, comment se font connaitre les artistes ? Par les concerts (c'est pas une major qui paye un concert, mais un producteur), par internet, par le bouche  oreilles, et par quelques mission sordides de radio-crochet  la tl ou le mot d'ordre gnral semble tre encenser le chouchou mme s'il n'a aucun talent et de totalement dzinguer gratuitement mme s'ils ont un peu de talent.

Parmi toutes ces vedettes de ces missions, combien en reste-il aujourd'hui qui font rellement carrire ? Je suis mme pas sur que l'on arrive au chiffre de 1 par saison et par mission.

----------


## Rayek

> Ha ! La dictature des pirates est en place ! Plus de CD, juste pour leur plaisir et tant pis pour ceux qui 
> n'ont pas internetn'ont pas de PCn'ont pas envie de mp3 pourrisaiment la musique sur leur chaine dans leur salon, (sont des ringards, la musique a s'coute sur un iPod avec un microcasque !)


T'as un gros soucis la ...
La vente de CD baisse et celle de dmatrialiser augmente chaque anne. C'est un fait rien  voir avec les pirates ....
Je prfre largement avoir quelque chose en main (avoir les CD chez moi et en faire des mp3 pour mon tel ou ma PSP)

----------


## Bluedeep

> Ha ! La dictature des pirates est en place ! Plus de CD, juste pour leur plaisir et tant pis pour ceux qui 
> n'ont pas internetn'ont pas de PCn'ont pas envie de mp3 pourrisaiment la musique sur leur chaine dans leur salon, (sont des ringards, la musique a s'coute sur un iPod avec un microcasque !)


Tu caricatures un peu, l, non ?
Tout d'abord , et tu le sais aussi bien que moi, tu peux trs bien avoir du dmatrialis, sans avoir du MP3 (et encore heureux, car c'est une cata question dynamique). Bon, videmment, j'aimerais (comme tout le monde, je suppose) bien viter le PC dans le salon, mais l c'est vrai que c'est plus dur (m'en fout, il est dans une armoire avec les amplis et la TV).

Tiens, puisque tu parles de CD, support "sacro-saint", un petit HS avec une anecdote rcente que j'ai subie (vendredi dernier) :
La semaine dernire je commande donc un CD, label Decca, de la 8me de Mahler, interprtation de Georg Solti, au Boston Phil. Orch., enregistrement de 1971. 

Je sais bien sur que c'est un enregistrement de 71, donc un repiquage  partir d'analogique et suis conscient du fait que l'enregistrement sera moins "ar" que des enregistrements plus rcents.

Ca c'est normal (quoique j'ai vu du bien meilleur travail fait sur des enregistrements de cette poque mais passons .....)

Je reois mon CD vendredi et le met dans mon lecteur ....

Quelques minutes aprs, je bondis de mon fauteuil : les zbres qui ont commis ce remastering on mis des coupures de plages "au petit bonheur la chance", donc on a des blancs au milieu des morceaux (la 8me ne comporte que deux parties, dont la deuxime, trs longue, dure plus de une heure - dcoupage inhabituel), sans soucis du dcoupage de l'oeuvre. Bref, un massacre incoutable. 

Si j'avais pu couter une premire fois (mme en MP3) , il est vident que je n'aurais pas achet cette abomination ......

Cherche FLAC de la 8me, interprtation de Solti.  ::D: 

Fin du HS........

----------


## souviron34

> Ce qui tait vrai il y a quelques annes, l'est beaucoup moins maintenant.
> LEs majors sont l pour faire du fric et pomper un max aux clients et entuber un max l'artiste (pour rappel, sur un cd  22, l'artiste ne touche gnralement pas plus de quelques dizaines de centimes, plus de 40% du prix allant  la major).


 ::roll::  ::roll::  ::roll:: 

Il faut arrter de fumer la moquette...


Pour rappel : une major ou n'importe quel distributeur *PRETE* gratuitement au disquaire les CDs, et quand elle/il en vend, touche en gnral 7  8 euros grand maximum.. (_Il en reverse en gnral 4 au producteur et artistes._) 

La diffrence du prix, c'est le *DISQUAIRE* qui le touche..

Et si il ne vend pas, *non seulement il ne paye rien* au distributeur/major, mais il les retourne *AUX FRAIS* du dsitributeur..

Qui, lui, doit payer, dans l'ordre :

- les droits
- les artistes
- le producteur
- l'usine de pressage
- l'imprimerie (pour la pochette)
- des reprsentants (pour aller tenter de placer les disques chez le disquaire ou les rcuprer)
- des voitures/camions pour amener les disques chez le disquaire
- des entrepts et du personnel pour grer le stock
- un graphiste (pour faire les pochettes)
- un service de communication (pour tablir des contatcs avec la presse,  crite , radio, tl) pour qu'on en parle
- un service derelations publiques (pour avoir des ontacs dans les autres pays)
- un service comptable  (pour tablir les comptes de tout a)


Donc :

Primo il engage des frais considrablesSecondo, il n'a pas intrt  trop se tromper sur le nombre press, sinon a lui revient comme perte sche

D'o la suprmatie de grosses botes, qui peuvent grce  des Cline Dion ou Adle avoir un coussin pour payer ces frais pour des Juliette ou autres Gnral Alcazar qui vendent 5000  10000 albums.. et reprsentent donc une perte sche...

J'ai t producteur, et j'ai des copains.. Quand tu engages 500 000 euros et que tu en rcupres 10 000, tu crois que tu fais a trs longtemps ???? Moi j'ai fait 5 fois ; j'ai engag 55 000 euros, j'en ai rcupr 1500... Tout en ayant fait vendre  peu prs 20 000 dsques.. Sauf que le seuil de rentabilit tait 10 000 PAR disque.. Ben.. J'ai arrt hein..  ::aie:: 


Faudrait arrter un peu le monde des bisounours, et surtout de s'attaquer au mauvais cheval..

Oui les majors sont trs grosses. Oui elles se sucrent - sur CERTAINS - Mais OUI, grce  elles, un certin nombre de parfaits inconnus voient la lumire, un peu, durant leur vie - et pas aprs leur mort..

En tant qu'artiste, il peut y avoir discussion si on a intrt  tre avec une major ou un indpendant : un indpendant  beaucoup moins de moyens financiers, mais vu justement sa petite taille, il se dmnera pour essayer de rentrer dans ses sous.. Et donc pour l'artiste. De plus, la relation est privilgie, et directe. Maintenant, a contrario, dans une grosse structure, il peut tre difficile de garder le contact avec le Directeur Artistes & Rpertoire quand l'intrt a bascul vers quelqu'un d'autre.  Les contrats te lient sur 5 ans dans le monde entier.. Invesement, les moyens mis en oeuvre, tout au moins au dbut, sont considrables, de mme que la couverture dans les diffrents pays, et la couverture mdiatique..

Un spot de 30 secondes  la tl peut valoir 2 millions d'euros...

Bref, il faut des gros ET des petits..

Mais taper sur les gros est absurde, et n'importe quel artiste finit par l'admettre (_la remarque  laquelle j'ai rpondu plus haut_)..

Mais TOUS VOS GROUPES font a.. Les Garons Boucher, Zebda, Noah, Zazie, Chimne Badi, Nolwenn, .. QUI VOUS VOULEZ....

Parce qu'il y a DES AVANTAGES en tant artiste, que l'on n'a pas avec un petit.. Ce qui est bien pour commencer , ou en parallle, mais quand on veut tre connu (ce qui est quand mme l'intrt gnral d'un artiste),  un moment donn il y a une question de MOYENS....


Maintenant, en ce qui concerne les contrats, je conseille (trs) fortement de lire "All You Need To Know About The Music Business", de l'ancien avocat de Michael Jackson (des annes 70).. 

Les clauses des contrats sont historiquement un quilibre entre les erreurs des uns et celles des autres, des protections ET pour les uns ET pour les autres : l'ide re_ue selon laquelle les majors entubent les artistes et une ide fausse.. D'une part des maisons se sont fait entuber par les artistes (_Atlantic signe avec Zappa pour 5 disques. Il ne fait rien penant 3 ans, et 15 jours avant la fin de son contrat amne 5 disques. Evidemment ils ne peuvent pas sortir 5 disques d'un coup, et le gars n'est plus sous contrat pour faire les concerts.._), d'autre pat certains artistes qui ont "la folie des grandeurs" engaggent des frais gigantesques par avance (_un clip de Mickael a cot 2 millions de frais avanc.. Evidemment la bote veut commencer par rcuprer ces sous avant de payer l'artiste_) , mais les clauses des contrats sont justement faites aprs 40 ans d'volution pour protger les uns ET les autres..






> Pour rappel, il n'existe plus que 2 majors importantes, Universal et Sony.


En France...





> Dsormais, comment se font connaitre les artistes ? Par les concerts (c'est pas une major qui paye un concert, mais un producteur), par internet, par le bouche  oreilles, et par quelques mission sordides de radio-crochet  la tl ou le mot d'ordre gnral semble tre encenser le chouchou mme s'il n'a aucun talent et de totalement dzinguer gratuitement mme s'ils ont un peu de talent.


D'une part, ceci est la situation en France.. Ce n'est absolument pas la situation ailleurs (_les ventes au Canada/US par exemple sont faites  plus de 60% par les producteurs indpendants.._)

En France on aime les gros..

D'autre part, je ne vois pas la diffrence que tu fais : une major EST un producteur...

Enfin, c'est* justement Internet qui favorise de plus en plus les majors..*. Avoir de la musique en ligne, grer des ventes, grer des sites, avoir des rfrencements sur d'autres sites, cela demande (beaucoup) de sous, qu'un petit ne peut pas engager, et de plus (souvent) une quipe ddie, que l non plus un petit ne peut pas engager.. 






> T'as un gros soucis la ...
> La vente de CD baisse et celle de dmatrialiser augmente chaque anne. C'est un fait rien  voir avec les pirates ....


Oui enfin tout est relatif, comme montr plus haut avec les ventes d'Adle (juste en France), ou de Nolwenn, ou de Bnabar.

Vendre 1 million de disques en France, on et encore loin d'une socit "dmatrialise"..

----------


## Rayek

> Vendre 1 million de disques en France, on et encore loin d'une socit "dmatrialise"..


Malheureusement on s'y approche de plus en plus

----------


## Jon Shannow

@sevyc64) C'est marrant cette remarque que les Majors ne sintressent qu'aux artistes connus. Parce que, j'ai pas l'impression que tout les artistes connus aient environ 50-70 ans, y en a qui sont assez jeunes... Comment sont-ils devenus connus ? ? ? Oh ! Ben a alors ! Grce aux Majors !  ::aie:: 

@Bluedeep) Tu peux effectivement tomber sur du mauvais boulot. C'est comme pour tout. Et tu ne peux pas toujours le savoir  l'avance ! Dans le cas d'un CD, effectivement, il pourrait y avoir une solution, mais y a tellement d'autres cas, que vu le prix d'un CD, c'est pas le plus important. Par contre, tu peux surement renvoyer ton CD et demander  tre rembours au vue de la mauvaise qualit de celui-ci.

----------


## Marc_27

Petite recherche pour ces que disent que le partage des DVD's/BR's va tuer la production de cinma (il faut toujours rappeler que, malgr le partage, les entres sont toujours en hausse):

Budget / Box office de quelques films rcents:

j. edgar: $35 million / $79 million
la dame de fer: $13 million / $101 million
drive : 15 million / 75 million
La Plante des singes: 93 million / 481 million
The Hunger Games: 78 million / 222 million
the artist: 15 million / 117 million
carnage : 25 million / 27 million
petits mouchoirs : 17 million / 55 million
Melancholia : 9 million / 16 million
discours d'un roi : 8 million / 250 million
black swan : 13 million / 329 million
limitless : 27 million / 161 million

Il me semble donc que les films se sont vraiment bien pays par des visites au cinma, les ventes des DVD's/BR's ne font que donner plus de marge  des films qu'on t rentabilises jusqu' 30x en certains cas (black swan, discours d'un roi, ...).

----------


## sevyc64

> Petite recherche pour ces que disent que le partage des DVD's/BR's va tuer la production de cinma (il faut toujours rappeler que, malgr le partage, les entres sont toujours en hausse):
> 
> Il me semble donc que les films se sont vraiment bien pays par des visites au cinma, les ventes des DVD's/BR's ne font que donner plus de marge  des films qu'on t rentabilises jusqu' 30x en certains cas (black swan, discours d'un roi, ...).


J'ai pas les dtails, mais le TOP15 des films les plus pirats collerait quasi parfaitement au TOP15 des films les plus vus en salle. Tout au moins pour ces films l, le piratage ne nuit pas  leur succs en salle.
Peut-tre mme y contribuerait-il en partie ?

----------


## Marc_27

Personnellement je trouve beaucoup plus amusant de voir un film au cinma que chez moi  l'ordinateur ou  la tl.

Mais on pourrait penser que quelqu'un qui n'aime pas aller au cinma le tlcharge et regarde (c'est pas une perte de profite car cette personne n'allais pas le voir au cinma) et en suite fait de la PUB  ses amis, qu'eux aiment aussi aller voir le film au cinma. Donc moi je pense que oui, a doit contribuer au succs des films. 

Peut-tre si les producteurs taient un peu plus dynamiques, cette personne pourrais souscrire  une offre d'abonnement et regarder le film sans avoir besoin de le "pirater", mais jusqu' aujourd'hui il faut attendre des annes aprs la sortie en salle (c'est incroyable qu'il soit encore comme a en 2012)...

 ::ccool::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Budget / Box office de quelques films rcents:
> 
> j. edgar: $35 million / $79 million
> la dame de fer: $13 million / $101 million
> drive : 15 million / 75 million
> La Plante des singes: 93 million / 481 million
> The Hunger Games: 78 million / 222 million
> the artist: 15 million / 117 million
> carnage : 25 million / 27 million
> ...





> Peut-tre si les producteurs taient un peu plus dynamiques, cette personne pourrais souscrire  une offre d'abonnement et regarder le film sans avoir besoin de le "pirater", mais jusqu' aujourd'hui il faut attendre des annes aprs la sortie en salle


Bon, c'est marrant, mais j'avais la nette impression qu'il y avait eu plus de sorties cinma que cela en 2011/2012. Quid des autres ? 
Un producteur expliquait un jour que c'est grce aux succs de certains films qu'ils pouvaient financer certains films " risque". Combien de films ne rentrent pas dans leurs frais ? 
Dans ta liste tu as "The Artist", son succs est norme et rapporte pas mal, certes, mais d'aprs toi (grand spcialiste du cinma mondial), quand il a t financ, est-ce que c'tait gagner d'avance ? 
Tout a pour dire qu'un producteur prend des risques. Que si demain, les perspectives de gains sont plus faibles, voire quasi inexistantes, je comprendrais que ces personnes ne financent plus que des films gagnants  coup sr. Bref, plus de "the artist", "black swan", "Le discours d'un roi",...

Ensuite, se plaindre de devoir attendre DES annes pour avoir le film en DVD, c'est un peu se plaindre la bouche pleine. La quasi totalit de ta liste ci-dessus est dj en DVD, pourtant ces films ont au plus un an. Donc, aucun de tes arguments ne justifie le tlchargement illgal. Au contraire, mme.

----------


## ManusDei

> Un producteur expliquait un jour que c'est grce aux succs de certains films qu'ils pouvaient financer certains films " risque". Combien de films ne rentrent pas dans leurs frais ?


Arrte la mauvaise foi. L'industrie du cinma est bnficiaire (d'ailleurs, on parle d'industrie, pas d'art).

----------


## sevyc64

> Un producteur expliquait un jour que c'est grce aux succs de certains films qu'ils pouvaient financer certains films " risque". Combien de films ne rentrent pas dans leurs frais ?


Comme toute industrie commerciale. Le bnfice engendr sur la vente d'un produit avec un bon succs commercial contribue grandement aux investissements pour le dveloppement de nouveaux produits (aprs avoir contribuer au remboursement de l'investissement sur ce produit)

Tu peux l'appliquer au cinma,  l'automobile,  l'agroalimentaire, aux couches-cullote, etc.

----------


## Marc_27

> Bon, c'est marrant, mais j'avais la nette impression qu'il y avait eu plus de sorties cinma que cela en 2011/2012.


J'ai parl des entres au cinma, c'est--dire le publique. Il fait des annes que la frquentation des salles *augmente*  chaque anne, malgr le partage  vol commis par des masses. Et beaucoup avant la merveille d'HADOPI ou la fermeture de Megaupload...




> Un producteur expliquait un jour que c'est grce aux succs de certains films qu'ils pouvaient financer certains films " risque". Combien de films ne rentrent pas dans leurs frais ?


C'est facile  voir qu'avec le bnfice des films qu'on t un succs t'arrive  financer des filmes  risque. Pas besoin des ventes hors cinma pour a. 

En plus, je suis sure qu'avec une bonne PUB, les gens iraient continuer  acheter des DVD's et BR's, pour avoir tout le reste qui vient avec, hors le film (pas comme aujourd'hui ou  10 ans en arrire, mais le marche est loin d'tre vraiment fini)...




> Dans ta liste tu as "The Artist", son succs est norme et rapporte pas mal, certes, mais d'aprs toi (grand spcialiste du cinma mondial), quand il a t financ, est-ce que c'tait gagner d'avance ?


Pour info, il a rencontr des normes difficults pour tre financ, tant presque annule, si je me trompe pas...




> Ensuite, se plaindre de devoir attendre DES annes pour avoir le film en DVD, c'est un peu se plaindre la bouche pleine. La quasi totalit de ta liste ci-dessus est dj en DVD, pourtant ces films ont au plus un an. Donc, aucun de tes arguments ne justifie le tlchargement illgal. Au contraire, mme.


J'ai parl du VOD par abonnement, du type Netfix. "Les intouchables" va pouvoir tre vu aux USA (1 an) avant que en France (3 ans). La sortie en DVD c'est bien 4 mois (que personnellement je trouve dj incomprhensible, il ne font que pousser au partage  vol ces qui n'aiment pas aller au cinma).

Je ne comprends pas non plus une chose: 
Tu dis qu'il faut qu'on paye des filmes et des musiques plus anciennes parce que c'est avec cette argent que les producteurs vont financer des nouveaux films et musiques. Au mme temps tu te dis compltement contre toute ide de taux ou contribution sur l'abonnement internet parce que comme a tu paierais pour quelque chose que tu ne va pas profiter. Quel est la diffrence selon toi?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Arrte la mauvaise foi. L'industrie du cinma est bnficiaire (d'ailleurs, on parle d'industrie, pas d'art).





> Comme toute industrie commerciale. Le bnfice engendr sur la vente d'un produit avec un bon succs commercial contribue grandement aux investissements pour le dveloppement de nouveaux produits (aprs avoir contribuer au remboursement de l'investissement sur ce produit)
> 
> Tu peux l'appliquer au cinma,  l'automobile,  l'agroalimentaire, aux couches-cullote, etc.


S'il y en a qui sont de mauvaise foi, j'aurais tendance  penser que c'est vous, messieurs. Vous, qui,  seule fin de pouvoir profiter sans payer, justifiez un vol manifeste, en vous rfugiant derrire des mots ( "c'est pas du vol"), la morale ( "la culture pour tous"), ...  ::roll:: 
Maintenant, que l'industrie du cinma soit bnficiaire permet justement  cette industrie de proposer un vaste choix. Qu'elle devienne dficitaire, et que se passera-t-il ? Des acteurs, scnaristes, ralisateurs, ingnieurs du son, ect... au chomage. Et la sortie de films formats, insipides qui touchera un public large afin de rentrer dans les frais de production.

Aucune industrie ne survit  l'absence de bnfices.




> J'ai parl des entres au cinma, c'est--dire le publique. Il fait des annes que la frquentation des salles *augmente*  chaque anne, malgr le partage  vol commis par des masses. Et beaucoup avant la merveille d'HADOPI ou la fermeture de Megaupload...


Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que ta liste ne contient (pur hasard) QUE des films  succs. Beaucoup d'autres films sont sortis pendant la priode 2011  aujourd'hui, et combien ont-ils t dficitaires et de combien ? 




> C'est facile  voir qu'avec le bnfice des films qu'on t un succs t'arrive  financer des filmes  risque. Pas besoin des ventes hors cinma pour a.


A part ta croyance, qui te rend si sr de toi, qu'a-tu qui prouve ce que tu affirmes ?




> En plus, je suis sure qu'avec une bonne PUB, les gens iraient continuer  acheter des DVD's et BR's, pour avoir tout le reste qui vient avec, hors le film (pas comme aujourd'hui ou  10 ans en arrire, mais le marche est loin d'tre vraiment fini)...


pas compris, dsol !





> Pour info, il a rencontr des normes difficults pour tre financ, tant presque annule, si je me trompe pas...


Ce qui parait tonnant, vu que de toutes faons, ils taient srs de gagner de l'argent !  ::?:  C'est pas en contradiction avec ce que tu affirmes ?  :8-): 




> J'ai parl du VOD par abonnement, du type Netfix. "Les intouchables" va pouvoir tre vu aux USA (1 an) avant que en France (3 ans). La sortie en DVD c'est bien 4 mois (que personnellement je trouve dj incomprhensible, il ne font que pousser au partage  vol ces qui n'aiment pas aller au cinma).


Le cinma, a se voit au cinma. Ensuite, ceux qui n'aiment pas aller au cin, ben tant pis pour eux, que veux-tu. Ils attendent que a soit disponible autrement. 
Personnellement, j'aime bien le thatre, mais  Rennes il y a peu d'offres thatrale, que dois-je faire ? Enlever des acteurs, et les obliger  jouer chez moi ?  ::roll:: 



> Je ne comprends pas non plus une chose: 
> Tu dis qu'il faut qu'on paye des filmes et des musiques plus anciennes parce que c'est avec cette argent que les producteurs vont financer des nouveaux films et musiques. Au mme temps tu te dis compltement contre toute ide de taux ou contribution sur l'abonnement internet parce que comme a tu paierais pour quelque chose que tu ne va pas profiter. Quel est la diffrence selon toi?


Bon, je ne suis pas sr d'avoir compris ta phrase, mais de ce que j'en ai compris, je dirais : Pourquoi est-ce qu'on ne paierait pas pour quelque chose que l'on veut ? Mme si c'est ancien. Vas dans une brocante, et prends un truc sans payer, en disant : C'est ancien, donc a doit tre gratuit. Ensuite, de ta prison, racontes-nous comment a c'est pass et si tu as pu convaincre avec ce magnifique argument.  ::mouarf:: 
Ensuite, non je ne suis pas d'accord de payer un impts pour que ceux qui ne veulent pas payer puissent le faire en toute lgalit. 
Tu veux quelque chose, tu le paies. Tu n'as pas assez d'argent pour te le payer, tu t'en passes. 
C'est pas comme si c'tait un truc vitale, c'est du loisir que l'on parle. Je peux pardonner  celui qui vole pour nourrir sa famille, pas  celui qui le fait pour satisfaire un plaisir goste.

----------


## ManusDei

> Un producteur expliquait un jour que c'est grce aux succs de certains films qu'ils pouvaient financer certains films " risque". Combien de films ne rentrent pas dans leurs frais ?


Le lien avec le piratage ?
Un tlchargement illgal != une place de cin perdue

De plus je doute fortement que les bouses soient beaucoup tlcharges.


Et il faut arrter de croire qu'on justifie le piratage, Bernadette.

----------


## sevyc64

> Citation:
> Envoy par ManusDei Voir le message
> Arrte la mauvaise foi. L'industrie du cinma est bnficiaire (d'ailleurs, on parle d'industrie, pas d'art).
> Citation:
> Envoy par sevyc64 Voir le message
> Comme toute industrie commerciale. Le bnfice engendr sur la vente d'un produit avec un bon succs commercial contribue grandement aux investissements pour le dveloppement de nouveaux produits (aprs avoir contribuer au remboursement de l'investissement sur ce produit)
> 
> Tu peux l'appliquer au cinma,  l'automobile,  l'agroalimentaire, aux couches-cullote, etc.
> S'il y en a qui sont de mauvaise foi, j'aurais tendance  penser que c'est vous, messieurs. Vous, qui,  seule fin de pouvoir profiter sans payer, justifiez un vol manifeste, en vous rfugiant derrire des mots ( "c'est pas du vol"), la morale ( "la culture pour tous"), ...
> ...


Tu peux nous expliquer en quoi le fait de dire que l'industrie du cinma fait des bnfices comme toute industrie est un argument,  tes yeux, du fait que _" seule fin de pouvoir profiter sans payer"_ on cautionnerait _"un vol manifeste"_
Je ne vois pas le lien, l.

De plus, j'ai peut-tre pas trs bonne mmoire, mais je ne pense pas avoir jamais cautionner ou justifier le vol qu'est le piratage, mme si je pense que la volont farouche  l'immobilisme des ayant droits et l'absence d'offre lgale comptitive le favorise, favorise mais cautionne pas.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le lien avec le piratage ?
> Un tlchargement illgal != une place de cin perdue


1 tlchargement illgal >= 1 vente perdue.




> Et il faut arrter de croire qu'on justifie le piratage, Bernadette.


Vous semblez dfendre Marc_27 qui est un dfenseur du droit au vol des biens numriques, par voie de consquence... 




> Tu peux nous expliquer en quoi le fait de dire que l'industrie du cinma fait des bnfices comme toute industrie est un argument,  tes yeux, du fait que _" seule fin de pouvoir profiter sans payer"_ on cautionnerait _"un vol manifeste"_
> Je ne vois pas le lien, l.


Ben, cherche !  ::mouarf:: 




> De plus, j'ai peut-tre pas trs bonne mmoire, mais je ne pense pas avoir jamais cautionner ou justifier le vol qu'est le piratage, mme si je pense que la volont farouche  l'immobilisme des ayant droits et l'absence d'offre lgale comptitive le favorise, favorise mais cautionne pas.


cf. rponse  ManusDei sur ce point.

Maintenant, messieurs, si vous n'tes pas pour le piratage (tant mieux), je ne vois pas l'intrt de le justifier.
Comme je l'ai dj dit, je suis contre HADOPI, et pour que des offres lgales plus intressantes fassent leur apparition, toutefois, je ne vois pas comment on peut rclamer une offre lgale et cautionner le piratage. Puisque le piratage n'est justifi que par la formule : "On ne veut pas payer",  quoi bon une offre lgale ?

----------


## Marc_27

> Le cinma, a se voit au cinma. Ensuite, ceux qui n'aiment pas aller au cin, ben tant pis pour eux, que veux-tu. Ils attendent que a soit disponible autrement.


Moi je suis totalement d'accord avec toi, le cinma c'est pour voir au cinma (c'est pour a que j'ai un abonnement illimit  ::ccool:: ). Mais aprs je ne suis pas entonn que quelqu'un qui n'aime pas aller au cinma fait recours au partage des films, car les socits que produisent sont dans un immobilisme lamentable depuis plus de 15 ans...

Pour les sries de tl pareil. Si les chaines prenaient un peu plus de risque, a sortirait simultanment (ou presque) avec les USA et les gens ne seraient pas obligs de partager... 





> 1 tlchargement illgal >= 1 vente perdue.
> 
> 
> Vous semblez dfendre Marc_27 qui est un dfenseur du droit au vol des biens numriques, par voie de consquence...


T'as premire affirmation est d'une mauvaise fois norme, on passe  la deuxime:

Je dfends (comme beaucoup d'autres ici) le partage sans but lucratif. Je pense qu'avec un peu de dynamisme l'industrie pourrait non seulement vivre  ct du partage mais en plus s'en tirer profite... (c'est a qui t'as pas compris avant)

Rien de plus, rien de moins. Le partage est un fait, elle a toujours exist et va toujours continuer  exister. Chaque nouvelle lois, une alternative va s'ouvrir et elle sera toujours plus difficile  combattre que la prcdente. C'est une guerre ternelle et perdu d'avance, car les gens ont toujours partag ce qu'ils aiment bien (je parle de la culture).

Quand ont voit par exemple, que sur Deezer ils sont obligs  filtrer les contenus par rapport aux pays, on voit un exemple clair de comment ces gens grent leurs "droits": avec une mentalit de plus de 20 ans en arrire, sans rien comprendre quoi c'est et comment profiter de l'internet et tout son potentiel. Pendant que cette mentalit ne change pas, je ne suis rien tonn qui le partage augmente.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> T'as premire affirmation est d'une mauvaise fois norme, on passe  la deuxime:


Sans commentaire...




> Je dfends (comme beaucoup d'autres ici) le partage sans but lucratif. Je pense qu'avec un peu de dynamisme l'industrie pourrait non seulement vivre  ct du partage mais en plus s'en tirer profite... (c'est a qui t'as pas compris avant)


Mais le partage de quoi ?
Moi, je suis pour le partage. Bien videmment. Mais, je partage ce que je possde, pas le bien d'autrui !
Le partage de ce qui ne nous appartient pas est assez difficile. Surtout, si le propritaire n'est pas d'accord.
"Allez, les gars, venez partager avec moi la super baraque que j'ai vu sur la cte d'azur. On va passer des super-vacances. Et tant pis si les propritaires sont contre. Nous on est pour le partage !"  ::mouarf::   ::ccool::

----------


## sevyc64

> 1 tlchargement illgal >= 1 vente perdue.


Faux et totalement faux.
Tu tiens l, le discours incohrent des majors qui senttent  vouloir rester dans un modle conomique obsolte, qui veulent nous faire croire que le mchant piratage tue la cration mais qui malgr tout n'ont jamais fait autant de bnfices.
D'abords, on ne peut pas parler de pertes, tout au plus de manque  gagner, ce qui, en terme conomiques, n'est pas du tout la mme chose.

Ensuite, une (probablement trs) grosse partie des tlchargements n'auraient de toute faon jamais t transform en vente si le tlchargement n'aurait pas t possible.




> Vous semblez dfendre Marc_27 qui est un dfenseur du droit au vol des biens numriques, par voie de consquence...


Certainement pas. Ce n'est pas parce que l'on acquiesce un de ses propos que l'on valide l'ensemble de sa pense. Tu as un point de vue un peu sectaire tout de mme, tu raisonne en binaire, en tout ou rien.






> Ben, cherche !


Je te l'ai dit, je ne vois pas. Tu avance un propos sur le mode affirmatif, tu dois avoir des arguments pour ltayer et pour te justifier. C'est  toi  donner tes explications et pas  moi  chercher.

Tu nous reproche d'tre de mauvaise fois, mais pour le moment, c'est plutot toi qui nous fait la dmonstration de la tienne.





> Puisque le piratage n'est justifi que par la formule : "On ne veut pas payer",  quoi bon une offre lgale ?


Encore une vue trs restrictive. Les choses ne sont pas si simple.
Avec une offre lgale trs limite, trs restrictive au niveau utilisation (drm, portabilit, etc) de qualit mdiocre (codage  128kbs pour l'audio, ebook bourrs de fautes, DVD avec plus de 20min de visionnage obligatoire avant le film,etc), et quand mme relativement chre vu le cout de production, oui, cette offre lgale n'a aucune chance de prendre face au piratage.
Le jour ou les acteurs du march auront compris a et corrigeront le tir, probablement que le piratage baissera.

Il ne disparaitra pas, car, malheureusement, avec plus 10 ans de retard maintenant, c'est trop tard. Il est rentr dans les murs.

----------


## unknow0

> Il ne disparaitra pas, car, malheureusement, avec plus 10 ans de retard maintenant, c'est trop tard. Il est rentr dans les murs.


je pense qu'il disparatra quand l'offre lgal sera acceptable pour le plus grand nombre.

la majorit passera a l'offre lgal "par ce que bon s'pas bien d'tre dans l'illgalit" aprs il ne restera plus que quelque marginaux du coup moins de lien et du coup il devient plus facile de trouver se que l'on veux parmi l'offre lgal.

mais bon la il faut que l'offre lgal progresse a l'poque du "je veux tous tous de suite" ne mettre que peu de film (ou musique) longtemps aprs leur sortie il y a un problme ...
ensuite l'histoire des drm pourquoi faire? empcher que l'utilisateur le copie? moui sauf qu'il y a l'offre illgal qui est bien plus fournis et de meilleur qualit donc bon hormis punir l'utilisateur lgal sa ne fait rien.
aprs le prix c'est sur que tous le monde veux les chose le moins cher possible, mais pour les majors (comme tous autre commercent) ou autre une vente a 10centime c'est toujours mieux qu'un produit qui te reste sur les bras.
et pour Jon Shannow "les pirates veulent tous gratuit" c'est btement faut vu le nombre qui paient des compte premium ....

pour quelqu'un qui ne veux pas se s'emmerder a chercher quelque chose ou attendre l'offre illgale reste la meilleur ><

----------


## MiaowZedong

> La consommation des uvres en VD reprsente des visionnages supplmentaires qui participent  lacclration de lusure des uvres et  la baisse de valeur des ngatifs.


Si j'ai bien comprit, si personne ne regarde leur film alors c'est le film le plus rentable qu'ils aient jamais sorti?  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si j'ai bien comprit, si personne ne regarde leur film alors c'est le film le plus rentable qu'ils aient jamais sorti?


Non, tu n'as pas compris, en effet. 

Le raisonnement, ici, c'est que plus un film a t vu, moins il fera envie. En gros, on a envie de voir un film, moins de le revoir, encore moins de le re-revoir, etc.

Donc, plus un film est vue rapidement et en nombre, moins il sera attractif pour les diffusions sur les chaines de TV. Bref, sa valeur baisse. 

La peur ici exprime, lgitime au premier abord, c'est que si l'offre VOD devient trop rapide (bref, le film n'a pas encore rencontr son public au cin qu'il est dj en VOD) et que la VOD ne rapporte pas assez, alors le film ne sera jamais rentabilis. L'autre peur, encore tout  fait lgitime, c'est que la VOD remplace petit  petit le cinma. La qualit des TV, des homes cinma, ajoute  une offre complte et quasi immdiate en VOD, pourrait  terme tuer le cinma en salle. 
Pour l'instant le phnomne n'est pas visible, car justement, les dlais entre la sortie en salle et la mise  disposition en VOD sont suffisamment longs. Mais, pour rpondre  la demande et devant le danger que reprsente le piratage, les producteurs vont tre contraints et forcs de rduire ces dlais. Le risque alors de voir les entres en salle diminues est fort. 
Pour palier au manque  gagner  venir, ils prennent les devant. Le cinma vit essentiellement des entres cin, les recettes des DVD sont marginales, donc si le cinma vient  disparatre, c'est le cinma qui est en danger. Et le risque que fait courir le piratage fait que les acteurs du secteur essaient de prendre des mesures (en tout essaient de les faire accepter aux politiques, c'est pas gagner) afin de prserver notre culture cinmatographique (dernire  rsister  l'uniformisation amricaine du cinma). 
Les prix proposs sont videmment levs et font bondir. Mais, une fois encore, il faut remercier les pirates pour cela. C'est  cause d'eux que nous en sommes  subir cela.

----------


## Rayek

> Non, tu n'as pas compris, en effet. 
> 
> Le raisonnement, ici, c'est que plus un film a t vu, moins il fera envie. En gros, on a envie de voir un film, moins de le revoir, encore moins de le re-revoir, etc.
> 
> Donc, plus un film est vue rapidement et en nombre, moins il sera attractif pour les diffusions sur les chaines de TV. Bref, sa valeur baisse. 
> 
> La peur ici exprime, lgitime au premier abord, c'est que si l'offre VOD devient trop rapide (bref, le film n'a pas encore rencontr son public au cin qu'il est dj en VOD) et que la VOD ne rapporte pas assez, alors le film ne sera jamais rentabilis. L'autre peur, encore tout  fait lgitime, c'est que la VOD remplace petit  petit le cinma. La qualit des TV, des homes cinma, ajoute  une offre complte et quasi immdiate en VOD, pourrait  terme tuer le cinma en salle. 
> Pour l'instant le phnomne n'est pas visible, car justement, les dlais entre la sortie en salle et la mise  disposition en VOD sont suffisamment longs. Mais, pour rpondre  la demande et devant le danger que reprsente le piratage, les producteurs vont tre contraints et forcs de rduire ces dlais. Le risque alors de voir les entres en salle diminues est fort. 
> Pour palier au manque  gagner  venir, ils prennent les devant. Le cinma vit essentiellement des entres cin, les recettes des DVD sont marginales, donc si le cinma vient  disparatre, c'est le cinma qui est en danger. Et le risque que fait courir le piratage fait que les acteurs du secteur essaient de prendre des mesures (en tout essaient de les faire accepter aux politiques, c'est pas gagner) afin de prserver notre culture cinmatographique (dernire  rsister  l'uniformisation amricaine du cinma). 
> Les prix proposs sont videmment levs et font bondir. Mais, une fois encore, il faut remercier les pirates pour cela. C'est  cause d'eux que nous en sommes  subir cela.


*blablabla* pirate mchant *blablabla* Pirate pas bien *blablabla*

J'ai lu rapidement l'article et il est pas mentionn du piratage dans toutes leurs demandes. Juste des aspects vnaux pour qu'ils gagnent plus (Taxe sur les confiseries vendues dans les salles de cinema ... lol)

----------


## Loceka

Si j'ai bien compris, ils veulent qu'on paye plus pour voir un film en VOD qu'en salle ?  ::koi:: 

Franchement, ils sont compltement  ct de leur pompes, encore une fois...

----------


## Lyche

> Si j'ai bien compris, ils veulent qu'on paye plus pour voir un film en VOD qu'en salle ? 
> 
> Franchement, ils sont compltement  ct de leur pompes, encore une fois...


Si la VOD est plus cher que le cinma, autant aller au cinma pour voir le film. Je pense qu'ils ont du se dire un truc dans le genre du haut de leur hautes tudes rflchies  ::roll::

----------


## sevyc64

> Si j'ai bien compris, ils veulent qu'on paye plus pour voir un film en VOD qu'en salle ? 
> 
> Franchement, ils sont compltement  ct de leur pompes, encore une fois...


A cot de leur pompes, non. Ils veulent simplement tuer la VOD dans luf pour ne pas avoir  rformer leur modle conomique actuel. Car ils ont bien pris conscience qu'ils avaient rat ce train l de l'volution et qu'il n'ont pas (encore) les cou*** de se rformer radicalement pour ne pas rater le suivant, en prenant le risque qu'il soit dj trop tard pour eux.

Ils ne se rendent pas compte que si un systme de boycot venait  se mettre en place contre eux, a risque de faire mal. Ils ne sont que 2 mastodontes  prempter plus de 90% du march mondial.

----------


## unknow0

> La peur ici exprime, lgitime au premier abord, c'est que si l'offre VOD devient trop rapide (bref, le film n'a pas encore rencontr son public au cin qu'il est dj en VOD) et que la VOD ne rapporte pas assez, alors le film ne sera jamais rentabilis. L'autre peur, encore tout  fait lgitime, c'est que la VOD remplace petit  petit le cinma. La qualit des TV, des homes cinma, ajoute  une offre complte et quasi immdiate en VOD, pourrait  terme tuer le cinma en salle. 
> Pour l'instant le phnomne n'est pas visible, car justement, les dlais entre la sortie en salle et la mise  disposition en VOD sont suffisamment longs. Mais, pour rpondre  la demande et devant le danger que reprsente le piratage, les producteurs vont tre contraints et forcs de rduire ces dlais. Le risque alors de voir les entres en salle diminues est fort. 
> Pour palier au manque  gagner  venir, ils prennent les devant. Le cinma vit essentiellement des entres cin, les recettes des DVD sont marginales, donc si le cinma vient  disparatre, c'est le cinma qui est en danger. Et le risque que fait courir le piratage fait que les acteurs du secteur essaient de prendre des mesures (en tout essaient de les faire accepter aux politiques, c'est pas gagner) afin de prserver notre culture cinmatographique (dernire  rsister  l'uniformisation amricaine du cinma). 
> Les prix proposs sont videmment levs et font bondir. Mais, une fois encore, il faut remercier les pirates pour cela. C'est  cause d'eux que nous en sommes  subir cela.


lgitime mais quelque peu obsolte. Et oui le tlchargement de film de manire illgal et la depuis un certain temps maintenant si il y avais des rpercussion ngatif on en verrais au moins les prmices non? hors le cinma se porte de mieu en mieu oO

la VoD va se substituer au tlchargement illgal pas au cinma traditionnelle.
Le charme d'allez au cinma, la sortie entre amis/famille, les avant premires, ce genre de chose resteront toujours la ^^

----------


## ZiGoM@r

Aurait-on d taxer le cinma pour protger l'opra ?

Telle est, selon moi, l'unique ligne de fracture entre pro- et anti-VoD.

PS : Ils promeuvent le piratage bien mieux que n'importe quel libriste...

----------


## ZiGoM@r

L'opra au cinma : pourquoi a cartonne



> Pourtant, quand elle a commenc en France au printemps 2008, la retransmission des ouvrages lyriques au cinma paraissait saugrenue.
> 
> Il faut se souvenir de la raction de Grard Mortier, directeur  lpoque de lOpra de Paris, dclarant quil ntait pas pay pour remplir les cinmas. Aujourdhui, cette mme maison a franchi le pas et diffuse certains de ses spectacles dans les salles obscures.


A quand l'opra en VoD ?...

----------


## souviron34

d'ailleurs, si mes souvenirs sont bons, Amadeus (_d'accord, pas 100% opra, mais 100% classique_) a fait un carton (et continue, je pense).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> *blablabla* pirate mchant *blablabla* Pirate pas bien *blablabla*


Et dire que des personnes comme toi, sont censs avoir fait des tudes ..., avoir un sens de l'analyse aigu, et une capacit de raisonnement suprieure...  ::roll:: 




> Si j'ai bien compris, ils veulent qu'on paye plus pour voir un film en VOD qu'en salle ? 
> 
> Franchement, ils sont compltement  ct de leur pompes, encore une fois...


Non, ils anticipent. Ils mettent volontairement la barre haute afin d'y perdre le moins possible. Eux, ils analysent et rflchissent.




> Ils ne se rendent pas compte que si un systme de boycot venait  se mettre en place contre eux, a risque de faire mal. Ils ne sont que 2 mastodontes  prempter plus de 90% du march mondial.


Le boycot de quoi ? Du cinma ? Du tlchargement illgal ? De la VoD ?




> lgitime mais quelque peu obsolte. Et oui le tlchargement de film de manire illgal et la depuis un certain temps maintenant si il y avais des rpercussion ngatif on en verrais au moins les prmices non? hors le cinma se porte de mieu en mieu oO
> 
> la VoD va se substituer au tlchargement illgal pas au cinma traditionnelle.
> Le charme d'allez au cinma, la sortie entre amis/famille, les avant premires, ce genre de chose resteront toujours la ^^


Je ne pense pas comme toi. Je pense que l'impact du tlchargement illgal sur les entres cinma est faible pour plusieurs raisons : la qualit, la difficult daccs et le cot illgal de l'acte, y en a peut-tre d'autres mais ils ne me viennent pas  l'esprit.
La VoD, c'est une autre affaire.
Mais pour que la VoD fonctionne, il faut qu'elle soit disponible rapidement, et donc, le risque est que les gens prfrent la VoD au cinma. Rien n'est sr, mais je pense que c'est un risque important pour l'industrie du cinma.




> Aurait-on d taxer le cinma pour protger l'opra ?
> 
> Telle est, selon moi, l'unique ligne de fracture entre pro- et anti-VoD.
> 
> PS : Ils promeuvent le piratage bien mieux que n'importe quel libriste...


L'opra et le cinma n'ont pas grand-chose en commun. 
Ensuite, faire l'amalgame des libristes et des pirates, c'est pas terrible.

----------


## ManusDei

> Non, ils anticipent. Ils mettent volontairement la barre haute afin d'y perdre le moins possible. Eux, ils analysent et rflchissent.


En consquence de quoi, leur projet a l'air compltement bidonn. Passer pour des cons ne va pas franchement les aider.

----------


## Rayek

> Et dire que des personnes comme toi, sont censs avoir fait des tudes ..., avoir un sens de l'analyse aigu, et une capacit de raisonnement suprieure...


Arrte de regarder en boucle l'annonce au dbut des DVD ...


Dans tous l'article il ne parle pas de piratage et toi tu viens nous en mettre une couche qui n'a rien  voir avec leur demande.
donc, niveau raisonnement je pense que tu devrais regarder la poutre que t'as dans l'oeil.

----------


## lola06

Petite info lie en partie  la VOD : j'ai dcouvert hier le nouveau Google Play avec des locations de films entre 2 et 4 valable 1 mois.

a serait intressant d'avoir un retour de quelqu'un qui a essay. 
Je me demandais si a ne serait pas une solution parallle  la VOD qui pourrait pas mal de dvelopper.

Et savez-vous comment a se passe par rapport aux majors ? J'ai pas trop vu d'infos l-dessus...

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> L'opra et le cinma n'ont pas grand-chose en commun.


Le cinma n'aurait donc aucun rapport avec le dclin de l'opra...
On pourrait parler du thtre mais je suppose que lui non plus n'a pas souffert de l'apparition du cinma.
Donc je reformule : Aurait-on d taxer le DVD pour protger la VHS ?
(A moins que les deux n'est aussi aucun rapport...)




> Ensuite, faire l'amalgame des libristes et des pirates, c'est pas terrible.


Au temps pour moi, tous les libristes ne dfendent pas le piratage (tous les pirates non plus...), mais tu m'auras compris.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Le cinma n'aurait donc aucun rapport avec le dclin de l'opra...


Du moins, le lien de cause  effet n'est pas aussi direct que tu voudrais bien le montrer. L'opra tait et est toujours un bien de luxe, incomparablement plus cher et ne visant pas du tout la mme clientle. Le cinma s'est positionn sur un crneau bien diffrent de bourrage de crne culture de masse.




> On pourrait parler du thtre mais je suppose que lui non plus n'a pas souffert de l'apparition du cinma.


Encore une fois,  l'poque ou le thtre tait roi, la majorit de la population franaise n'y allait pas (bah oui). En ce sens, la technologie a amen la culture dans les masses.




> Donc je reformule : Aurait-on d taxer le DVD pour protger la VHS ?
> (A moins que les deux n'est aussi aucun rapport...)


Ben non, la tu compares deux support utilisant une technologie diffrente mais ayant une place identique dans le cycle de vie d'un film de nos jours (i.e. Cinma - DVD/VHS/BR - Chanes payantes - Chanes publiques).

L, les syndicats des producteurs ont peur ( tort ou  raison) que la VOD (logiquement en point 2 du cycle, mais pas forcment) ne se substitue au cinma (en point 1).

----------


## sevyc64

> Le boycot de quoi ? Du cinma ? Du tlchargement illgal ? De la VoD ?


Mauvaise foi quand tu nous tiens ...

Ne fait pas l'idiot, tu as trs bien compris que je parlais du boycot des 2 mastodontes du secteur,  savoir Universal et Sony.

Tu peux faire semblant de ne pas tout comprendre, ou de comprendre de travers ce que l'on dit, mais il y a un moment que tu ne trompe plus personne,  part toi peut-tre.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Ne fait pas l'idiot, tu as trs bien compris que je parlais du boycot des 2 mastodontes du secteur,  savoir Universal et Sony.


Bah a priori c'est une initiative franco-franaise manant de syndicats de producteurs, donc la rduire  Universal et Sony c'est un peu rapide quand mme  ::mouarf::

----------


## unknow0

> Je ne pense pas comme toi. Je pense que l'impact du tlchargement illgal sur les entres cinma est faible pour plusieurs raisons : la qualit, la difficult daccs et le cot illgal de l'acte, y en a peut-tre d'autres mais ils ne me viennent pas  l'esprit.


la qualit ok.
difficult d'accs oO google <nom du film> download ou tlchargement tu va vite trouver ton bonheur bien plus vite que de trouver une salle ou le film passe et d'y aller.
pour le cot illgal bien qu'il tienne toujours il s'estompe de plus en plus "c'est pas bien mais bon tous le monde le fait alors ...."

mais comme je le disais il y a toujours l'effet social du cinma qui reste et restera toujours.
la ou le tlchargement/VoD fait mal c'est au vente de dvd/br.




> Mais pour que la VoD fonctionne, il faut qu'elle soit disponible rapidement, et donc, le risque est que les gens prfrent la VoD au cinma. Rien n'est sr, mais je pense que c'est un risque important pour l'industrie du cinma.


on est d'accord il faut qu'elle sorte rapidement aprs le film en salle. Par contre ils peuvent jouer sur la qualit si ils pensent que c'est cela qui joue, genre qualit pas top les 2-3 premire semaine.
un peu comme le tlchargement illgal ou tu a des screener et autre truc pas terrible au debut.

aprs voila des solutions sa se trouve. Le problme reste qu'ils doivent se bouger au lieu de pleurer sur le lait renverser  :;):

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> Le cinma s'est positionn sur un crneau bien diffrent de bourrage de crne culture de masse.


A quoi bon protger le bourrage de crne ?




> Encore une fois,  l'poque ou le thtre tait roi, la majorit de la population franaise n'y allait pas (bah oui). En ce sens, la technologie a amen la culture dans les masses.


Et si cette technologie mrite d'tre dfendue, pourquoi n'en irait-il pas de mme pour la suivante, autrement plus dmocratique ?




> Ben non, la tu compares deux support utilisant une technologie diffrente mais ayant une place identique dans le cycle de vie d'un film de nos jours (i.e. Cinma - DVD/VHS/BR - Chanes payantes - Chanes publiques).
> 
> L, les syndicats des producteurs ont peur ( tort ou  raison) que la VOD (logiquement en point 2 du cycle, mais pas forcment) ne se substitue au cinma (en point 1).


C'est bien ces cycles que je remets en question. Ils sont le fruit d'une succession de protections artificielles des anciennes technologies contre les nouvelles. Empiles  ce rythme, dans un sicle, il faudra attendre des dcennies pour profiter des dernires uvres sur les nouvelles technologies ; on handicape l'innovant pour protger l'obsolte !

Je suis largement satisfait que l'imprimerie ne paye pas de taxe pour protger les copistes ; si des salles de cinma devaient fermer, ce serait par la volont du plus grand nombre, tel est le sens de l'Histoire. Ce qui est cependant certain, c'est que grce  Internet, on a jamais regard tant de films !

----------


## souviron34

> Je suis largement satisfait que l'imprimerie ne paye pas de taxe pour protger les copistes


Tu as besoin de lunettes  :;): 

Sur tout livre imprim figure :

"_Copyright @ 1998 by Publishing Company Tartempion
All rights reserved. No part of this publication may be reproduced, stored in retrieval systems, or transmitted, in any form or by any means, electronic, mechanical, photocopying, recording, or otherwise, without thr prior written consent of this publisher._"

 ::aie:: 

Et tu payes une taxe quand tu achtes un livre, en plus de la TVA.. (_comprise dans le prix HT_)

----------


## Invit

> Empiles  ce rythme, dans un sicle, il faudra attendre des dcennies pour profiter des dernires uvres sur les nouvelles technologies ; on handicape l'innovant pour protger l'obsolte !


Ce n'est pas une question d'innovation. Le passage du vinyle au CD (et, avant cela, le microsillon) n'a pas t combattu par les ayant droits, les maisons d'ditions ne s'opposent pas au e-book. Le problme, c'est que le modle conomique propos pour la VOD part du principe qu'elle doit tre trs bon march (par rapport au cinma) et introduit une floppe d'intermdiaires supplmentaires. Du coup, il apparait comme nettement moins avantageux pour les ayant droits. (Et l'ide que cela augmentera la consommation, et rendra rentable le modle low cost, se heurte au fait que l'on parle de produits grand public, et qu'on commence  avoir l'habitude, depuis les dbuts de l'Internet, des promesses non tenues de ce "nouvel ordre conomique".)

Si demain on te propose de diviser par trois ton salaire pour prendre en compte l'"innovation" que constitue la possibilit de sous traiter ton boulot  un indien pay moins que toi, tu ne vas pas aimer, mme (surtout?) si on te jure que tu travailleras davantage en change. Les ayant droits, c'est pareil... (et note que la rponse habituelle "oui mais ils gagnent bien assez comme cela" s'applique parfairement  ton salaire si on se place du point de vue d'un salari indien ou chinois).




> Je suis largement satisfait que l'imprimerie ne paye pas de taxe pour protger les copistes ; si des salles de cinma devaient fermer, ce serait par la volont du plus grand nombre, tel est le sens de l'Histoire. Ce qui est cependant certain, c'est que grce  Internet, on a jamais regard tant de films !


Les majors ne sont pas des copistes, mais des diteurs, c'est trs diffrent. La taxe pour les copistes, ce serait une redevance au profit des socit taiwanaises qui produisent le support physique que sont les DVD.

L'imprimerie a eu le succs qu'on sait parce qu'elle a permis de "rentabiliser" un plus grand nombre d'auteurs (en rduisant les couts de production des livres, tout en augmentant les revenus des diteurs). Si les livres avaient t gratuits, ou presque gratuits, ou si son financement s'tait fait sur le dos des diteurs, je doute qu'elle aurait survcu. 

C'est pareil pour le cinma, si des salles de cinma ferment, comme les "modles alternatifs" en savent pas financer la cration (la TV y arrive, mais l'internet y semble hostile), on n'aura jamais autant regard de vieux films... Et en musique, je suis prt  parier que, contrairement au discours naf, les artistes qui ont le moins a craindre des modles internet sont les plus grand publics (ce sont les seuls qui gagnent dans un modle "au clic").

Peut tre, au fond, que l'internet est en train de dmontrer que le concept de "culture de masse" ne tient pas la route, et de nous ramener, aprs la brve parenthse du vingtime sicle,  une vision classique de la culture, c'est  dire quelque chose d'litiste et coteux. 

Il restera bien entendu des "produits culturels"  destination du grand public (c'est  dire toi et moi), Lady Gaga, Harry Potter, Hunger Games...

Francois

----------


## ZiGoM@r

Les salles de cinma n'ont pas l'air de ptir du numrique ; ne soyons pas si inquiets. Quand bien mme en souffriraient-elles, ce serait au profit de la VoD qui est cense redistribuer plus aux ayants droits, entre autres parce qu'il y a moins d'intermdiaires.
Il faut aussi prendre en compte le march que reprsente les "pirates", qui ne restera certainement que potentiel  8 euros la location.

Ceci dit, je ne vois pas en quoi l'offre et la demande seraient moins aptes  dterminer les prix que l'tat ou je ne sais quel corporation d'ayants droits. Si le march devait rtrcir aprs libralisation, les seules conclusions que l'on pourrait en tirer seraient qu'une bulle s'est dgonfle. Bulle qui aurait tout de mme finit par clater, avec ou sans chronologie des mdias ou prix encadrs. L'industrie prend plus de risque aujourd'hui qu'en s'adaptant ds maintenant aux nouvelles technologies ! Hollywood l'a bien compris, les USA se sont largement engags sur la SVoD. L'avenir tranchera rapidement... malheureusement pour nous.

----------


## Invit

> Ceci dit, je ne vois pas en quoi l'offre et la demande seraient moins aptes  dterminer les prix que l'tat ou je ne sais quel corporation d'ayants droits.


Le march est dj rgul par l'offre et la demande. Si aujourd'hui les ayant droits font augmenter les prix du cinma, ou les droits TV, les diffusions, et donc les audiences vont baisser. 

La question, ce n'est pas de savoir si la loi de l'offre et de la demande s'applique (elle le fera toujours, imparfaitement), mais qui choisit le modle conomiqu et fixe les prix. Le point de vue des ayant droits, c'est qu'ils vendent leur production, et ne veulent pas devenir sous traitants des FAI ou autres qui deviendront les oprateurs du systme. Et ils ont raison, parce qu'en gnral, un sous traitant, c'est quelqu'un qu'on tond.

Au fond, ca ressemble pas mal au dmarrage de la catch-up TV. Les chaines, d'abord en retard, on trs vite repris la main. 




> Si le march devait rtrcir aprs libralisation, les seules conclusions que l'on pourrait en tirer seraient qu'une bulle s'est dgonfle. Bulle qui aurait tout de mme finit par clater, avec ou sans chronologie des mdias ou prix encadrs.


Je suis un peu surpris pas ce mot de "bulle". La production cinmatographique est trs subventionne (par les quotas de production de la TV, les aides directes, les aides sociales au rgime des intermittents...), et pour quelques superproductions qui gagnent des sommes normes, il y a toute une industrie qui est  l'quilibre. Peut on parler de bulle, alors? Parlerais tu de "bulle des salaires en France" parce que les salaires des patrons du CAC40 sont ridiculement levs?

Francois

----------


## ZiGoM@r

La SVoD doit attendre 3 ans pour diffuser, comment alors mesurer la demande quand le consommateur subit de telles contraintes ?
Aussi, lexclusivit d'exploitation d'une uvre que confre actuellement les droits d'auteur rduit la concurrence entre distributeurs : les plus gros (riches) disposent mcaniquement des meilleurs catalogues, quand bien mme le service de distribution serait dplorable.
Mais heureusement, les salles de cinma, principales sources de revenus de l'industrie, se portent bien, malgr "le piratage" et la croissance de la VoD. La bulle dont je parlait n'est donc qu'hypothtique.

Aussi, le simple fait que l'on consomme tant implique une demande norme de productions rcentes ; dans ces conditions, le march ne peut se dgonfler que par manque d'adaptations ou autres mauvaises dcisions.

Les ayants droits ne pourraient pas devenir sous-traitants des FAI ou autre s'ils fixaient le prix (ou le montant des royalties) sans pour autant accorder l'exclusivit d'exploitation  qui que ce soit. Les distributeurs doivent tre en concurrence sur la seule distribution, nul besoin dexclusivit pour cela.
La chronologie des mdias empche la concurrence entre mdias, aux dtriment des plus innovants. Si les ayants droits gagnaient effectivement moins une fois celle-ci abolie, qu'ils adaptent les prix en consquence !
Et si cela ne marchait pas, c'est que le consommateur en a dcid ainsi, tel fut le funeste destin du thtre, des tournois de chevaliers, etc..
Culture ou non, celui qui paye a toujours le dernier mot.

----------


## souviron34

> Les ayants droits ne pourraient pas devenir sous-traitants des FAI ou autre s'ils fixaient le prix (ou le montant des royalties) sans pour autant accorder l'exclusivit d'exploitation  qui que ce soit. Les distributeurs doivent tre en concurrence sur la seule distribution, nul besoin dexclusivit pour cela.


La question sur ce point n'est pas, je crois l'exclusivit.. Un ayant-droit n'a pas *en sa possession* ce qui est utilis : les ayants-droits de Brassens n'ont pas les masters, ni ceux de Mauriac les originaux..

Il n'y a donc que deux actions possibles : soit surveiller _toutes_ les productions et de demander  re-ngocier un contrat au cas par cas, soit de se fier  un systme global, ce qui est le cas aujourd'hui.

Ce que vous soulevez comme "problme" et "raison" comme tant les ayant-droits n'est donc ni un problme ni une raison, tant qu'on garde un systme global.. Et le "dcentraliser" sera la mort de la notion mme d'ayant-droit. Et mme de droits d'auteurs, car (_comme expliqu plus haut pour la musqiue_) aucun crateur ne peut suivre - sans parler de contacter et ngocier un contrat- au cas par cas avec tous les utilsateurs du style distributeurs..

----------


## Doksuri

en fin de compte... peut-etre que la fin du monde prevue par les mayas sera vrai... mais pas au sens ou on l'attendait
on va peut-etre tous virutellement / numeriquement mourir  ::cry::

----------

